# Use 1 buy 1 Challenge 2010 pt.1



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

La Colocha stated the rules of this challenge best:



La Colocha said:


> No buys are hard to do so i came up with something a little different. Use 1 buy 1. This challenge is to use a product up before you purchase another one. I have a bad habit of buying things and not using them up.
> 
> Rules are very simple: Use a product up before you buy another one. If you order off line, you can order before your product runs out. So you will not be without. You can only purchase products when there are sales and discounts. Im hoping this will be fun and helpful to people. You can join anytime. This challenge will run until December,31st 2010.
> 
> Eta: You do not have to use a product up to take advantage of a sale or discount.




I hope she doesn't mind me starting this over in 2010 

Last Thread: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=404778&page=179


----------



## mkd (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool!  Hi Charz


----------



## Ltown (Feb 27, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> La Colocha stated the rules of this challenge best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Lil' Sis! For Re-Starting this Thread

Tonight I finally used up a Reconstructor (which was Millennia Mud/Ion Effective Care mixed.  

Next week will start on an already open bottle of Nexxus Keraphix (which will be my weekly reconstructor until  used up).

Will also use up 1 Vial of Matrix Ceramides and 1 tiny Vial of this Schwarzkopf CoQ10 Leave-in I've been using for the past few weeks.

DC'd with Steamer a mixture of L'Oreal Kiwi Artec and Hempseed Oil.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Lil' Sis! For Re-Starting this Thread
> 
> Tonight I finally used up a Reconstructor (which was Millennia Mud/Ion Effective Care mixed.
> 
> ...



Wow, you are really on your way with using things up! Do you find that it is easier to work on one product at a time? Or do you still like variety?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

I am down for this. I actually would like to use more up and then start to purchase towards the end of the year anywho the deals are great around christmas time


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am down for this. I actually would like to use more up and then start to purchase towards the end of the year anywho the deals are great around christmas time



Me too. I am trying to use some stuff up to by in bulk. I already used up all my co-wash conditioners so I ordered a gallon of the HV Moist 24/7.

I know I want: 

Jessicurl WDT Gallon.
4X QB Burdock Root Butter Cream
2X QB Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm
6X 16 ounce KBB Hair Milk (I know erplexed)
2X KBB Moisturizing Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Wow, you are really on your way with using things up! Do you find that it is easier to work on one product at a time? Or do you still like variety?


 
I've been trying to use up one thing until it's gone. (Although I like Shay's other method of using up a couple of things and keeping them in rotation.  I've been using i.e. 1 Reconstructor, 1 DC, 1 Conditioner to Co-Wash with etc......

I do use a variety of Daily Moisturizing Treatments and a combination of oils , under my Wig(depending on what I'm feeling and how my hair is feeling).

Once I get 'more discipline' maybe I can add more of a variety.  If not, I'll be all over the place again and nothing will get used up.erplexed  

I want to use up alot of 'stuff' that is open (and there's alot of stuff open).

It's going to be a slow-walk.  Especially since I only do my hair once a week, but I have got to get it done.

However, I Just couldn't go on buying more and more and more and more stuff.  That......had to stop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am down for this. I actually would like to use more up and then start to purchase towards the end of the year anywho the deals are great around christmas time


 
Yeah, in our other thread, Ladies talked about (and implemented) buying stuff 2 twice a year and it was working nicely for them.   But prolly really hard to stick to.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's going to be a slow-walk. * Especially since I only do my hair once a week, but I have got to get it done.*



Yeah, I started washing my hair more often, since I can bun now and it is so easy just to wet bun.

Shed hairs are evil, they attack the hair around it. The faster I get these shed hairs out the better.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, in our other thread, Ladies talked about (and implemented) buying stuff 2 twice a year and it was working nicely for them.   But prolly really hard to stick to.



This is very difficult for me, because I refuse to buy things that are not on sale. During Nov it's easy cuz everything is on sale due to black friday, but in the spring time it's difficult. 

The only reason I got the gallon of Moist 24/7 is because there was free shipping  I don't know why, I had to get on it before the glitch was fixed


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been trying to use up one thing until it's gone. (Although I like Shay's other method of using up a couple of things and keeping them in rotation. I've been using i.e. 1 Reconstructor, 1 DC, 1 Conditioner to Co-Wash with etc......
> 
> I do use a variety of Daily Moisturizing Treatments and a combination of oils , under my Wig(depending on what I'm feeling and how my hair is feeling).
> 
> ...




Who are you telling, I just was like  take this back you don't need this; take it back, take it back.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just opened up a bottle of Aussie Moist (the big one with a pump)  a few days ago so that wont be gone for a while, but I will try to use up the rest of my Dr. Bronners castile soap and a butter or two for some twist.

I just bought a bottle of Frizz Ease Dream Curls  Curl Perfecting Spray. It has a few cones (2) in it but my hair loves it for some reason.

I wont be in this thread much. m trying to curb my spending...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *The only reason I got the gallon of Moist 24/7 is because there was free shipping  I don't know why, I had to get on it before the glitch was fixed*


 
Good Girl!

You're such a Good a PJ!

_*i wish i woulda' known that*_


----------



## chebaby (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi everyone
I have my hair in a braidout I did last night wi qhemet heavy cream and ghee with 8 braids. I'm really getting good at it. But I realized my hair comes out way different depending on if I used a cream or butter. Isn't that weird?
My hair looks better with creams because butters hold my hair in place and I'm not too fond of that.
I haven't used up anything yet but I plan on usuing up my Giovanni protein tomorrow.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl!
> 
> You're such a Good a PJ!
> 
> _*i wish i woulda' known that*_




It still may work 

Girl, I could only imagine how much it would cost to ship a gallon of stuff. They be charging 7 bucks to ship 4 ounces


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *I wont be in this thread much. m trying to curb my spending...*


 
ummm....erplexed

That would be the 'purpose' of this thread......to use up stuff....


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I wont be in this thread much. m trying to curb my spending...



Hey chica that's the point of this thread. You don't have to buy 1 if you use one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *It still may work *
> 
> Girl, I could only imagine how much it would cost to ship a gallon of stuff. They be charging 7 bucks to ship 4 ounces


 
Went & Looked. 

She's Closed until March 1st


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Hey chica that's the point of this thread. You don't have to buy 1 if you use one.*


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 27, 2010)

I saw this title and i was like what, que hell nawdon't make me go kanye up in here.  *cries tears of joy*.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey ladies just saying hi!
I'm not really buying anything anymore, but will stop by to see what you guys are up to. 

Are you guys going to close the PJ thread?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

I was told my shampoo would last me only a month so I bought a dozen. My one bottle has lasted me 2 months. It has olive oil and jojoba oil, I didn't want it to go bad if that is possible. Anyone know if it is?


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Went & Looked.
> 
> She's Closed until March 1st



I know I ordered anyway


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I was told my shampoo would last me only a month so I bought a dozen. My one bottle has lasted me 2 months. It has olive oil and jojoba oil, I didn't want it to go bad if that is possible. Anyone know if it is?



What kind of shampoo, and what are the preservatives/ingredients?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I saw this title and i was like what, que hell nawdon't make me go kanye up in here.  *cries tears of joy*.


 
Hey Sis !  

We're all Here!

we tryna' use up some stuff 4 real this time............:eye:


----------



## natura87 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know myself well enough to know that i cant just buy one and use one...Ill buy 8 and use half of one. That is the reason why I have so much conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I know myself well enough to know that i cant just buy one and use one...Ill buy 8 and use half of one. That is the reason why I have so much conditioner.


 
Just use up what you got


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What kind of shampoo, and what are the preservatives/ingredients?


 
Hair one Jojoba and Hair one Olive Oil


----------



## mkd (Feb 27, 2010)

I really think I am good for a minute.  I just need to get the jessicurl WDT and KCCC, I should have gotten it yesterday when curlmart was having a sale.  I am trying to save money for vacation so I decided to just wait for a few weeks.  

WNS, you haven't peeked in here yet but I saw yesterday you were using Jasmine's.  What do you think about the products you used?  I kind of like the ultra nourishing conditioner.

OT:  I think I might be MBL, I will know for sure when I go get my trim next month.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, in our other thread, Ladies talked about (and implemented) buying stuff 2 twice a year and it was working nicely for them. But prolly really hard to stick to.


 
This definitely is easier said than done.  I haven't been buying all willy nilly but to meet my hair needs.  When I notice a problem I get on it right then and there. This prevents setbacks. I also agree with Char I only buy during a sale (Komaza,Beemine) or when I'm about to run out of a staple (Claudies',Taliah).

I'm still doing fantastic on my U1B1. I've been keeping track since August 09 and I'm still not at 1:1 (used vs purchased). Basically I've used more products than I have purchased.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hair one Jojoba and Hair one Olive Oil



I would say it should be good for a year or two due to the preservatives and other additives.

Ingredients:
water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just use up what you got


 
I am more commited now to it then before, I know it is a need and I want to do it. I don't feel forced, I feel more compelled to my bank account and my frugality to not purchase on impulse anymore. We will see how this goes. I think I have deprogrammed myself.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I would say it should be good for a year or two due to the preservatives and other additives.
> 
> Ingredients:
> water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance


 
Great, I will take back the 4 and it will still leave me with 8 bottles of it, not including my other bottles of shampoo! LOL


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Great, I will take back the 4 and it will still leave me with 8 bottles of it, not including my other bottles of shampoo! LOL



Is this your staple? It would be a shame if something new came out and then those extra bottles went to waste. Maybe buy 2-3 if not.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 27, 2010)

That would take a long time....

I have decide I am going to wash my hair in twists 2 or 3 times a week, they look  better when I do that. Maybe that will help me get rid of at least half of my stuff by years end.


----------



## mkd (Feb 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> This definitely is easier said than done. I haven't been buying all willy nilly but to meet my hair needs. When I notice a problem I get on it right then and there. This prevents setbacks. I also agree with Char I only buy during a sale (Komaza,Beemine) or when I'm about to run out of a staple (Claudies',Taliah).
> 
> I'm still doing fantastic on my U1B1. I've been keeping track since August 09 and I'm still not at 1:1 (used vs purchased). Basically I've used more products than I have purchased.


 Shay, you have really done awesome!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I am more commited now to it then before, I know it is a need and I want to do it. I don't feel forced, I feel more compelled to my bank account and my frugality to not purchase on impulse anymore. We will see how this goes. I think I have deprogrammed myself. *


 
It is definitely a total re-thinking of how to Maximize your Spending Power and Your Product Buying.

I just knew I needed to start working with what I have (in stock) And that's more than enough. 

Now all I need is some Hurr


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

I got some Verbena Custom blends today, because it was a buy one get one sale. I couldn't resist.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Is this your staple? It would be a shame if something new came out and then those extra bottles went to waste. Maybe buy 2-3 if not.


 

Right now I have 12 bottles and I started one bottle January 1, 2010 and still have it. I was informed I'd use it up in one month, it doesn't seem so. I just don't want it to go bad on me. I will restock in December. I'd have 8 bottles that would last 2 months so that is a 16 month supply. I am just going to return them back to Sally's they are unused.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Right now I have 12 bottles and I started one bottle January 1, 2010 and still have it. I was informed I'd use it up in one month, it doesn't seem so. I just don't want it to go bad on me. I will restock in December. I'd have 8 bottles that would last 2 months so that is a 16 month supply. I am just going to return them back to Sally's they are unused.



Well don't forget as your hair gets longer you will use more product and people tend to wash their hair more in the warmer months


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> That would take a long time....
> 
> I have decide I am going to wash my hair in twists 2 or 3 times a week, they look better when I do that. Maybe that will help me get rid of at least half of my stuff by years end.


 
Yeah it's gonna take all of us a looooong time to dwindle our stash .  It can seem overwhelming and that is why the U1B1 concept is great.  It makes it more manageable.  Like Char said you don't have to literally use 1, then buy 1.  I think I waited until I used like 25-30  items before I purchased during the 2009 challenge.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> I really think I am good for a minute.  I just need to get the jessicurl WDT and KCCC, I should have gotten it yesterday when curlmart was having a sale.  I am trying to save money for vacation so I decided to just wait for a few weeks.
> 
> WNS, you haven't peeked in here yet but I saw yesterday you were using Jasmine's.  What do you think about the products you used?  I kind of like the ultra nourishing conditioner.
> 
> *OT:  I think I might be MBL, I will know for sure when I go get my trim next month*.




:.....


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah it's gonna take all of us a looooong time to dwindle our stash . It can seem overwhelming and that is why the U1B1 concept is great. It makes it more manageable. Like Char said you don't have to literally use 1, then buy 1. I think I waited until I used like 25-30  items before I purchased during the 2009 challenge.


 
Yeah, I think I will use 2 buy one for starters (Concept). Then after my pile shrinks I'll do use one buy one!
Personally for me I just want to use all restock! LOL!


----------



## iNicola (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey ya'll



I'm game!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Sis !
> 
> We're *all* Here!


We are NOW @ the bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, right now, I am really analyzing ALL the product(s) I am using. 

After I get my Stash down to a managable level, I can determine what will be 'staples' what will be 'splurges' and what will go.

This Entire Year will give me a chance to do exactly that.  Evaluate what I am using and how it is working.  

Of course I have a few staples, like Henna, PC, JBCO, Fermodyl etc......that will always be re-stocked when they run out.

So, I don't need to add anything else to the 'mix' unless there is a good sale.

I would still like to have the Qhemet DC (whenever that comes out & if it's on Sale)


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

iNicola said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> 
> 
> I'm game!



 Yay! Your back! How are yah?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

It's Really time for Us to Get Down to Business! 

For all the Gallon, Liter Buyers.  The Bi-Annual Shoppers and the Stash Shoppers.....Errrbody that's really tryna' reduce your current stashes.  

Let's ALL Get on the Same Page and Start Knocking Out some Stuff.


----------



## mkd (Feb 27, 2010)

iNicola said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This smiley


----------



## iNicola (Feb 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yay! Your back! How are yah?????


 I'm great Charz, thanks for asking. Got a bit busy during the holidays but I'm coming back!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, right now, I am really analyzing ALL the product(s) I am using.


 deja vu 

I'm still in use up mode. I've only been stocking up on my staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

iNicola said:


> I'm great Charz, thanks for asking. Got a bit busy during the holidays but I'm coming back!
> 
> *deja vu *
> 
> *I'm still in use up mode. I've only been stocking up on my staples.*


 
All over Again @ bolded  That's what time it is.

This year is definitely going to be different for me.  The Spending has been significantly reduced and I only look for it to get better & better.

For me, it's all about using stuff up.


----------



## Americka (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! Great idea to re-new this thread, Charz! I really missed the old one! The old thread was beneficial to me and I learned the difference between wants and needs. In the last month or so, I've used up several items including Skala (masques, cons, poo) a Nioxin poo, and a couple of other things. I have also purchased only THREE items - castor oil, a HE poo on clearance, and a Skala con I found hiding at Big Lots.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey ladies. I am in this one too. Just hope everyone's alright and having a good weekend. Americka, how do you like the skala? I never find any but I see you talk about it a lot. Had fun with washnset today, hey girly


----------



## Americka (Feb 27, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies. I am in this one too. Just hope everyone's alright and having a good weekend. Americka, how do you like the skala? I never find any but I see you talk about it a lot. Had fun with washnset today, hey girly



Hi Day36!

Girl, I love Skala! I use the poo, con, masque/dc and leave in. I've used two different formulas of the poo (Jaborandi and Shea Butter), four of the cons (Jaborandi, SB, Aloe, and Avocado) two of the masques (Ceramides and Fruit Cocktail) and two of the leave ins (SB and Aloe). The poos do not leave the hair stripped at all and the cons are so luscious, especially the Jaborandi and Shea Butter. A Skala masque + a heating cap = pure . I really like the leave ins, especially the SB, because they do not leave my hair crunchy. A little of this and some Hollywood Beauty Castor oil when I pincurl or rollerset with satin sponge rollers leaves my hair soft and moisturized. I first found Skala at Big Lots for $1 a bottle/jar. They have a  website (http://www.skalabeauty.com/shop/cart.php), but the products are a lot higher. I'm hoping that BL will get a big shipment, so I buy about 60 bucks worth at one time. That would have me set for about a year or so.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 28, 2010)

Wassup day36! I had fun with you too! I used some of the jbco tonight!


----------



## Day36 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ howd you like it? and Americka, can you plllz let me know if big lots gets a shipment...will paypal you funds


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, in our other thread, Ladies talked about (and implemented) *buying stuff 2 twice a year and it was working nicely for them*.   But prolly really hard to stick to.



I think I should be able to do that.  After a year and a half on LHCF, I know what my staples are and what I'll never repurchase.  Sadly, on my never repurchase list are Rusk Smoother (I still have 2 liters ), megatek (1/2 bottle), wave nouveau moisturizing some?thing (1 liter), world of curls activator (1 liter) and ntm silk touch leave in (3 bottles).

Sadly I have an overabundance of leave in's (mind you, I'm stocked up on my staple leave-ins too).
On the bright side, I have just completed a Feb no buy on BHM and I used up  all my unwanted poos and cons.



Americka said:


> Hi Day36!
> 
> Girl, I love Skala! I use the poo, con, masque/dc and leave in. I've used two different formulas of the poo (Jaborandi and Shea Butter), four of the cons (Jaborandi, SB, Aloe, and Avocado) two of the masques (Ceramides and Fruit Cocktail) and two of the leave ins (SB and Aloe). The poos do not leave the hair stripped at all and the cons are so luscious, especially the Jaborandi and Shea Butter. A Skala masque + a heating cap = pure . I really like the leave ins, especially the SB, because they do not leave my hair crunchy. A little of this and some Hollywood Beauty Castor oil when I pincurl or rollerset with satin sponge rollers leaves my hair soft and moisturized. I first found Skala at Big Lots for $1 a bottle/jar. They have a  website (http://www.skalabeauty.com/shop/cart.php), but the products are a lot higher. I'm hoping that BL will get a big shipment, so I buy about 60 bucks worth at one time. That would have me set for about a year or so.



^Why you do dis?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 28, 2010)

im almost finished with a jar of qhemet ghee. that stuff is going fast since ive been using it on my braid outs. i love it.
i do think my braid outs are getting to be too much manipulation so im cutting back and tomorrow, actually today lmao, i will put my hair back in twists.


----------



## Americka (Feb 28, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ^^^^ howd you like it? and Americka, can you plllz let me know if big lots gets a shipment...




No problem!


----------



## Charz (Feb 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im almost finished with a jar of qhemet ghee. that stuff is going fast since ive been using it on my braid outs. i love it.
> i do think my braid outs are getting to be too much manipulation so im cutting back and tomorrow, actually today lmao, i will put my hair back in twists.



I wish Qhem made bigger containers


----------



## Americka (Feb 28, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> ^Why you do dis?



Looking for fellow addicts! I darn near passed on the stuff because it was in Big Lots and it was only $1! I've been stalking them for more ever since.  Do you live near a Big Lots?   It doesn't help when you have friends like *coughT* to feed your addiction.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2010)

I finished a bottle of amla. I have plenty of back ups.  I restocked this recently and she had a sale too so that helped. I should finish my Claudie's Edges & Temple balm this week. I think.. I've been taking stuff from the side, the top, bottom. I don't want anything left in that jar. Just got my restock from her this week so I'm good on that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I've been taking stuff from the side, the top, bottom. I don't want anything left in that jar.*


 
I am also cutting tubes, rinsing bottles, scraping jars.  

Waste Not/Want Not. 

So, I'm not leaving anything behind.  I am using it all.

Last night during my wash-day, I also finished up a tube of Alfaparf Rigen Cream (for fragile hair).  This is also a staple for me, so I have 1 or 2 back ups.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 28, 2010)

I liked the jbco!!! Im going to use it on my edges. 



Day36 said:


> ^^^^ howd you like it? and Americka, can you plllz let me know if big lots gets a shipment...will paypal you funds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad to see Us Back in this Thread, Still Trying to use up things in our stashes.

It's a Great Feeling to know that even though our Spending sometimes gets way, way outta control, we really do want to use stuff up.

IK for me, prayerfully, this will be my Year for Health, Length and a smaller and better Hair Arsenal.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 28, 2010)

hi ladies
im so uncomfortable, i cant sleep. i have some things to do today and then ill be able to come home and do my hair.
i want to color my hair but im not sure yet.

im so gld this thread got us all back together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *hi ladies*
> *im so uncomfortable, i cant sleep. i have some things to do today and then ill be able to come home and do my hair.*
> *i want to color my hair but im not sure yet.*
> 
> im so gld this thread got us all back together.


 
What's Wrong???


----------



## Ltown (Feb 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Hi everyone
> I have my hair in a braidout I did last night wi qhemet heavy cream and ghee with 8 braids. I'm really getting good at it. But I realized my hair comes out way different depending on if I used a cream or butter. Isn't that weird?
> My hair looks better with creams because butters hold my hair in place and I'm not too fond of that.
> I haven't used up anything yet but I plan on usuing up my Giovanni protein tomorrow.


 
Chebaby, this is my problem deciding what will work for a good braidout/twistout. So far nothing, it maybe I just don't like the look


----------



## chebaby (Feb 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Wrong???


 idk. ive been tosing and turning for three hours. noon is early for me lol so idk why im up. eyes are so dark underneath im not used to this.

yall know, maybe im late but when i go to cvs i see black faces on the boxes of color. but at target no black faces. am i trippin? and i normally dont care or pay attention but since i was looking for color i was like "where we at"


----------



## chebaby (Feb 28, 2010)

ltown said:


> Chebaby, this is my problem deciding what will work for a good braidout/twistout. So far nothing, it maybe I just don't like the look


 it took me a while. when you wath youtube or see threads everyone say to only fluff the roots so you can keep definition. well when i did that i hated the look of it. now when i take out my braids i run my fingers through the whole section to sepertae. my hair ends up fuller and bigger and i like that. if you just want definition i woud use a butter or something with hold. but if you want fullness and just some definition a cream is better imo.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 28, 2010)

haha I'm on a no buy for lent(no I'm not Catholic), I'm allowed to replace things though,
I'm already having a hard time but I like it, I'm actually using stuff and concentrating on what I have instead of buying something new everyday


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 28, 2010)

Well what's been going on with me, i have used up all my smaller bottles of elucence, im now on the liters. I have used up all my butters except for a little bit of olive butter. I have 1 bottle of tw mist left and plenty of jbco left. Im no longer buying from handmade vendors. I just ordered more butter from tns and im going back to jojoba butter as a moisturizer alternating with olive butter. The only thing that i need in april is more tw mist. After that im pretty set until next year. I will be lurking in here im not ready to fully get back into it because i don't want to go back to buying alot of products anymore. Im on the right track now and i would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good job La. I am trying to get where you are. I'm almost there. I need to get more tw mist now, but the bss I normally get it from has been real shady on the product lately. They never have anymore. Im so happy to see so many of the other ladies back. We can do it ladies. Also, Che...Eisani has me dying to color my hair too. What color are you thinking on? lol. Be good and safe ladies!


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I thought you all had run off.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a list of Dominican conditioners that I want to try in the coming months.  I ride past 125th street AKA Beauty Supply lane at least 4 days a week, so I can just pick them up any time.  
That's all I'm planning to buy though. 
And a new black rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I will be lurking in here im not ready to fully get back into it because i don't want to go back to buying alot of products anymore. Im on the right track now and i would like to keep it that way*.


 

We *WILL NOT* Be Buying up a Bunch of Stuff in this Thread. 

We will be using up a bunch of stuff.

If the discussion turns into buying alot of stuff, I suggest it would be placed in the PJ Support Thread.  (as it should be).

This is a Use Up Thread.  Not a Buy Up Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *I have a list of Dominican conditioners that I want to try*


 
So Do I. 

I will look into purchasing those in 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2010)

MissVee said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I thought you all had run off.


 
Hey Ms. Vee:

We're all here.  I had slowed down in the PJ Thread, because I am _honestly trying to reduce my stash_ and most of that discussion was counter-productive, for me and my "goals", so I was mostly 'lurking' and not posting as much.

I notice that some of the other women said they stopped buying Hair products and started buying massive amounts of Nail Polish etc.....and that was another reason I slowed down.  I didn't want to exchange one 'habit for another'

I am serious about using up my stash and I will continue to post here as long as that is the "Tenor" of this Thread, should it 'change', I will go back into lurk-mode.

The PJ Support Thread Still Gives Folx the "Flexibility" to Discuss All of their Purchases..................


----------



## Charz (Feb 28, 2010)

I just left the Oyin Bottling Party. Got to meet ltown so that was awesome! Re-upped on some Burnt Sugar Pomade (only thing I got hair related)

I got  4 Funk Butters! My mother is goin through hers like it's nothing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just left the Oyin Bottling Party. Got to meet ltown so that was awesome! Re-upped on some Burnt Sugar Pomade (only thing I got hair related)
> 
> I got 4 Funk Butters! My mother is goin through hers like it's nothing!


 
Charzie!  You Hair Looks Soooooo Perdy in your Siggy! 

Very Nice & Very Healthy.


----------



## robot. (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't think I've bought anything recently.  I know I can knock off a few cowashes in the next few weeks, but I'm thinking of buying the knot today and KKCC.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 28, 2010)

so i just got finished my hair. i shampoo with kbb, did a 10 minute giovanni reconstructor and then left in kbb ll hair mask for 2 hours. then i use kbb hair milk as a leave in and proceeded to twists my hair in chunky twists using ORS new hair pudding.

i love that stuff, its like a mix between miss jessies and jane carter twist and lock. and it like $6. its amazing. and the ingredients arent too bad, it has coconut milk and oil, olive oil, aloe juice and like 3other oils. and it has a light hold like i like.

the next thing i will use up is kbb ll hair mask.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ms. Vee:
> 
> We're all here. I had slowed down in the PJ Thread, because I am _honestly trying to reduce my stash_ and most of that discussion was counter-productive, for me and my "goals", so I was mostly 'lurking' and not posting as much.
> 
> ...


 ITA with this whole post. this thread makes me want to use stuff up. the pj thread had me not caring. i bought stuff because i wanted it and because the pj thread wasnt areal challenge so i was like whatever. but in this thread i really do want to focus on using stuff up. i have everything i need right now. but honestly my stash is small compared to what it was.


----------



## Charz (Mar 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charzie! You Hair Looks Soooooo Perdy in your Siggy!
> 
> Very Nice & Very Healthy.


 
Aww thank you! I just hope I make APL by December!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow IDareT'Hair you are not playing!  I truly understand and agree, I was weak and fell in the use up your stash and got caught up buying more. I don't have gallons of things most of my items are sample.  I am one of those in the nail polish but won't get  carried away with it.   I did  get a wonderful deal at the Oyin bottling with Charzboss thanks girl! I don't need shampoo, leave in  but only need to get me some kccc to work the curls.   I still trying to learn how to do my hair now that I'm natural so it trial/error with products. So basically you saying no more introducing new product/sales???


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 1, 2010)

I need to find some pororsity control!


----------



## Charz (Mar 1, 2010)

ltown said:


> Wow IDareT'Hair you are not playing! I truly understand and agree, I was weak and fell in the use up your stash and got caught up buying more. I don't have gallons of things most of my items are sample. I am one of those in the nail polish but won't get carried away with it. I did get a wonderful deal at the Oyin bottling with Charzboss thanks girl! I don't need shampoo, leave in but only need to get me some kccc to work the curls. I still trying to learn how to do my hair now that I'm natural so it trial/error with products. *So basically you saying no more introducing new product/sales???*


 
Oh you can do that in this thread. Every discount helps. 

*It's just, the main point of this thread is to create a hair product deficit. Use up more than you buy.*

So technically for those products that you got at the bottling party (the ones you paid for ) you should have already used up that quantity of products before acquiring the new Oyin ones.


----------



## Charz (Mar 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> I need to find some pororsity control!


 

Have you tried an ACV Rinse? It's cheaper and has kinda the same effect of neutralizing the pH level of your hair.


----------



## iNicola (Mar 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *It's just, the main point of this thread is to create a hair product deficit. Use up more than you buy.*



I can do that for every product except NTM Silk Touch. I had a dream couple nights ago that it was being discontinued (I guess it was a nightmare then). I freaked, thought about ordering a case of it. It's the only creamy leave in I have/use.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 1, 2010)

Nope! I'll have to look into ACV rinses. Thanks!






Charzboss said:


> Have you tried an ACV Rinse? It's cheaper and has kinda the same effect of neutralizing the pH level of your hair.


----------



## iNicola (Mar 1, 2010)

How do I sanitize a flat iron? I'm thinking of buying a used maxiglide for $15  Anyone?


----------



## Charz (Mar 1, 2010)

iNicola said:


> How do I sanitize a flat iron? I'm thinking of buying a used maxiglide for $15  Anyone?


 

Prolly just use some good ole fashioned alcohol.


----------



## mkd (Mar 1, 2010)

WNS, I was going to suggest ACV too.  I get really shiney hair with it.  When I finish the bottle I have, I am going to get the Braggs brand with the mother.  I think it is supposed to be better.  I just use a tablespoon of ACV with a cup of water.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 1, 2010)

ok now that ive found ORS smooth and hold pudding i will never purchase miss jessies creams again. i like them but i think ORS does the same thing. and the ingredients are basically the same as well.


----------



## mkd (Mar 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok now that ive found ORS smooth and hold pudding i will never purchase miss jessies creams again. i like them but i think ORS does the same thing. and the ingredients are basically the same as well.


 Have you tried the pudding che?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 1, 2010)

the ors pudding? yes. i used it yesterday and i love it. my twists are so shiny and soft. i love that it keeps my twists looking juicy lol. the ors reminds me of a mix between jane carter twist and lock and miss jessies.

miss jessies pudding? i havent tried it since i first went natural and i had a sample. everythin made my hair hard back then so i dont know about that but i will say i didnt like the texture of mj's pudding. it was really weird and producty. the meringue is amazing though. i love it, but like i said for $6 you get the same thing from ORS. and the ORS is 13oz so you get a lot.
im not sure is the pudding is the new formula for ORS lock and twist gel or if these are two different producst. ive never tried the gel.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2010)

My son is assisting me with using up my stash, We are both using the Yes to Carrots, he is using up the HE HH, and Termasilk Shampoo. Both should be done pretty soon. I do his hair every 2-3 weeks so it is a slow assist but it is an assist. My other son uses Nexxus Therapee and Humectress, I think I will let him continue with the shampoo but use up the White Rain and VO5 conditioners. The little guys use the kiddie stuff. So I am glad to be getting a little assistance here. LOL!

After my stash gets slightly lower I will be repurchasing HE HH shampoo and conditioner for my son, his hair drinks it up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2010)

ltown said:


> *So basically you saying no more introducing new product/sales???*


 
Oh No.....Never @bolded.  You know We got to stay on top of Thangs Like that

But....When the Conversation turns to: _"I bought, I bought I bought" _and not what I've used up, it lost my interest (because I am not on that right now)

But I agree with what Che said in her post.  The PJ Thread turned into a _Free for All_ and there didn't seem to be any type of restraint going on.

So, for me, it was a Blessing that Charzie re-started this thread. 

(This is where *I* need to be).  I can only speak for myself and my personal hair goals and stash challenges.

I want to reduce it.  And that's where I'm at.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ITA with this whole post. *this thread makes me want to use stuff up. the pj thread had me not caring. i bought stuff because i wanted it and because the pj thread wasnt areal challenge so i was like whatever. *


 
Very Well Said................


----------



## chebaby (Mar 1, 2010)

i also like that this thread got people out of lurking


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i also like that this thread got people out of lurking*


 
Well.........................................

I should be using up a couple of things this wash day.  Possibly some Henna and Hopefully, a conditioner or 2.  

I know I will finish up a Box of 10 of the Matrix Ceramides _Colorcare_ (for sure).  

Will move on to a box of 10 of the Hydratherapie.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 1, 2010)

i plan on using up my 4oz jar of kbb ll hair mask the next time i deep condition. after that i will move on to using jessie curl wdt as a deep treatment.

other than that, im going to try and use up my samples of oyin shine and define and whipped pudding on some twists or braids for braid out within the next two weeks.


----------



## Charz (Mar 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i also like that this thread got people out of lurking



If only Fab would come back


----------



## robot. (Mar 1, 2010)

For my birthday, I sure hope Charz invites me over to steam and eat cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> For my birthday, I sure hope Charz invites me over to steam and eat cake.


 
Me too Robot!  I'm sure she will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *If only Fab would come back*


 
IK.  Me Too.  But.....She's busy.  Between relocating across the Country, getting a new high powered j-o-b and planning a wedding.......

She's Swamped.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK.  Me Too.  But.....She's busy.  Between relocating across the Country, getting a new high powered j-o-b and planning a wedding.......
> 
> She's Swamped.


wow i didnt know she was doing all that. congrats to her


----------



## Charz (Mar 2, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> For my birthday, I sure hope Charz invites me over to steam and eat cake.


 

Lol, you can comeover whenever you'd like.



I will be using up this week: 

HV Whipped Baggy Cream (Using it as a detangler cuz I don't like it)
Oyin Burnt Sugar (I have a backup)
HV Sitrinillah 16 ounce
KBB Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, you can comeover whenever you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's Great Charz!

You are really using up alot of Stuff. You've done very well in this Challenge. 

You've eliminated and narrowed down alot of things that didn't work for you and focused strictly on things that do work. (I sees the results)

You've done a great job!

I can't wait until I've lasered in on what it is I want to really continue with. I have so many different 'Lines' and a combination of different 'Lines' which is confusing.....

So that's why using up 1 thing until it's gone is a 'good idea' for me. That way, I can really see how something is really working for my hair.

I hope to make some sense of it all, soon


----------



## robot. (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm gonna finish two moisturizers today. It's small, but I feel so proud.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 2, 2010)

Ms. T, I'm going to PM you later today. I need help with ceramides!


----------



## Charz (Mar 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Great Charz!
> 
> You are really using up alot of Stuff. You've done very well in this Challenge.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you 


Oh and David used up some Trader Joes Tea Tea Shampoo. He is currently working on Aubrey Organics Clarifying Shampoo.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 2, 2010)

Look like everyone have a good use up their stash plan. I'm still going to do the same as IDareTshair plan. I actually had started doing this more because my hair need to be wash more than once a week.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 2, 2010)

i took my twists out last night and it made a good twists out, first time ever lol. but it was so shrunken i co washed today and wore a puff.
i think tonight im going to put more twists back in. i think im manipulating my hair too much. so when i put these twists in they are staying for a week. im going to use ors pudding and thats it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2010)

ltown said:


> Look like everyone have a good use up their stash plan. *I'm still going to do the same as IDareTshair plan.* I actually had started doing this more because my hair need to be wash more than once a week.


 
Okay.....Give me the "Quick & Dirty" of how you're working the Plan LTown  (Break it down for me what you're doing).

I am always looking for a better way to tweak it. 

And.........you're right, doing your hair more than once a week should also help eliminate a few thangs.

Perhaps this Summer, especially if I Phony-Bun, I will possibly do mine about twice a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2010)

washnset said:


> Ms. T, I'm going to PM you later today. *I need help with ceramides!*


 
Here's a Little Something to Help Get You Started!  Please read:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=442532&highlight=ceramides


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2010)

I Just Got an e-mail from KBB (Karen's Body Beautiful) is Offering 10% off No Minimum Purchase for:

_"Women's Appreciation Day" _ the Discount Code is:  Save 10


----------



## Ltown (Mar 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.....Give me the "Quick & Dirty" of how you're working the Plan LTown (Break it down for me what you're doing).
> 
> I am always looking for a better way to tweak it.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, here is what I doing. Sun/Wed
Sun
 Prepoo with oil or conditioner
Shampoo non-sulfate(nature or soap bar)
DC-Aubrey, mix with one of the thicker cheapie conditioner live suave or HE, wheat germ oil
Leave ins-I use two different ones
Oil-Afroveda or home mix 

Wed
preoil amla or jasmine
Ayurveda mix(amla, brahmi, fenugreek, maka) with conditioner(vo 5  or suave) I don't have much left 
DC-aubrey or YTC with some other cheapie or giovanni
leave in- 2 different ones
oil-afroveda or home mix


If my hair is too oily because I in sulfur/castor oil challenge I'll do my hair quick with Qhemet cleansing then use leave in. 

I basically using 2 of something. I can use about anything to get my hair soft so using products for  conditioning/leave in are really easy. I just need to figure what to use for a twist/braid out. I have yet to like it, it may not be my style. After meeting Charboss and another young lady Sunday they suggest just wearing washout.  

I getting tired of the ayurveda mix so I may eliminate that which will reduce my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2010)

ltown said:


> *I getting tired of the ayurveda mix so I may eliminate that which will reduce my products*.


 
It's alot of 'work' and dedication to research and mix all that stuff up and be consistent with it. 

You have a good bi-weekly plan.  And you already know you're going to eliminate some things.  So, you will be moving product out fast

Are you planning to continue with the "Cheapies" or are you moving on to 'other types' of Co-Wash Conditioners?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's alot of 'work' and dedication to research and mix all that stuff up and be consistent with it.
> 
> You have a good bi-weekly plan. And you already know you're going to eliminate some things. So, you will be moving product out fast
> 
> Are you planning to continue with the "Cheapies" or are you moving on to 'other types' of Co-Wash Conditioners?


 
Since I work out and sweat in my head alot I'll probably try to find/use conditioners with ceramides as cowashes. I know I'll want to try new products out but won't get caught up in the sales buy get one free deal. I I used alot of conditioner mixing the ayurveda powders so this will be easy too.  You have larger quantity of products so I understand your frustration. How come you have not sold anything?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Got an e-mail from KBB (Karen's Body Beautiful) is Offering 10% off No Minimum Purchase for:
> 
> _"Women's Appreciation Day" _ the Discount Code is:  Save 10


i got that e mail too. im ignoring it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i got that e mail too. im ignoring it.*


 
 It really smells Good tho'  And no minimum purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2010)

ltown said:


> Since I work out and sweat in my head alot I'll probably try to find/use conditioners with ceramides as cowashes. I know I'll want to try new products out but won't get caught up in the sales buy get one free deal. I I used alot of conditioner mixing the ayurveda powders so this will be easy too. You have larger quantity of products so I understand your frustration. How come you have not sold anything?


 

I've Sold.  I've Traded.  I've Gifted. And alot of Ladies "Gifted to 
Me"  

Now I'm using.......  I had alot of "Multiples" i.e. stockpiling  5-6 of the same items......

I'm good.  I'll get through it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 2, 2010)

ladies, how much do you think I can sell a maxi glide for?


----------



## natura87 (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope to use up my free sample from Redken by the end of the week if I dont finish it on these microtwists.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've Sold. I've Traded. I've Gifted. And alot of Ladies "Gifted to
> Me"
> 
> Now I'm using....... I had alot of "Multiples" i.e. stockpiling 5-6 of the same items......
> ...


 
Ok if you are sure, then we'll encourage you to use it up. How about doing your hair twice a week?


----------



## mkd (Mar 2, 2010)

ltown, your plan sounds really solid and like you are going to use up a bunch of stuff. 

I am almost finished with a sintrinillah, I have one more.  It probably will not be a repurchase.  I think I will stick with banana brulee and jessicurl WDT and Jasmine's ultra nourishing as the DC i rotate.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 2, 2010)

im really paranoid about my hair. its really frizzie today and i dont know if thats because of all the combing i did last week with my braid outs or if its because i had in twists before i co washed. this hhj really makes me think and worry about every little thing.

T, you are so right, kbb smells so good. but if i were to get anything it would be the hair mask and thats unscented.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 2, 2010)

i also decided that tonight i will trim the front of my hair. i havent done this in maybe 3 months or longer and i  used to do it once a month to get rid of the straight ends. well i fell off and i need to start again so tonight will be the night.
i just realized i needed to do it because im in a puff today and the front ends are not to my liking.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 3, 2010)

washnset said:


> ladies, how much do you think I can sell a maxi glide for?


How much did you pay for it? I got the maxi glide for sale with QVC for $67 and some others may have too.


----------



## Charz (Mar 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im really paranoid about my hair. its really frizzie today and i dont know if thats because of all the combing i did last week with my braid outs or if its because i had in twists before i co washed. this hhj really makes me think and worry about every little thing.



Che it might be the humidity. Its been rainy here lately.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 3, 2010)

i dusted about 1/2 an inch of the damaged hair last night and am so glad. 
also i decided to get my hair colored at an aveda salon. if i can get it done this weekend that all the better.
i want like an auburn color. with streaks on honey brown.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Che it might be the humidity. Its been rainy here lately.


yea that could be it. i was also thinking it may be my micro fiber towel. i noticed lately that when i take it off it snags sometimes.


----------



## Charz (Mar 3, 2010)

I just bought tickets to the Natural Hair Expo in B-more!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just bought tickets to the Natural Hair Expo in B-more!


i forgot to text you back but i dont know if im going to the baltimore one but i do want to go to the atlanta one. really i just want to see miss jessies do their thang.
you know what, let me go to the site. i may buy tickets and go with you.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm trying to reduce my stash and get down to just my staples.  I used up a PC, 1 jar of Lustrasilk Mango/Shea, a henna, V05 (only for henna rinsing so i have 3-4 left).  I'm almost done a Mane N Tail Condish and 2 uses in my second jar of Lustrasilk then I'll start on my Sitrinillah (not a repurchase).

I'm doing a WnG this week so i'm using up styling products but I like KBB milk/nectar so these will be repurchases during a GOOD sale.  My staple DC's will be Banana Burlee, WDT, and Avocado & Silk. Cowash condishes are still up in the air.  Butters for twists but I'll make these myself.  ACV rinses and oil mixes for HOT/prepoo and sealing during the summer.



mkd said:


> I am almost finished with a sintrinillah, I have one more.  It probably will not be a repurchase.  I think I will stick with banana brulee and jessicurl WDT and *Jasmine's ultra nourishing *as the DC i rotate.


  How did you like this?  What is the consistency like?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 3, 2010)

you know what? im starting to think the kbb hair milk is making my hair too soft. it just dawned on me that when my hair gets so frizzy like this its because of to much moisture. yall know i stay doing protein. infact i just did one what...3 days ago. on my wash and go all i use is kbb hair milk and sunshine.
i guess im going to just use less hair milk. like instead of 3 pumps ill do 2 pumps for my whole head. i cant give it up lol. so tomorrow my co wash will be with AO blue green algae rinse and GBP and ill see if that helps. i dont want my hair too soft when i go for my color.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 3, 2010)

i just made my aveda appointment for next weekend. i wanted it for this weekend but they were booked.


----------



## mkd (Mar 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm trying to reduce my stash and get down to just my staples. I used up a PC, 1 jar of Lustrasilk Mango/Shea, a henna, V05 (only for henna rinsing so i have 3-4 left). I'm almost done a Mane N Tail Condish and 2 uses in my second jar of Lustrasilk then I'll start on my Sitrinillah (not a repurchase).
> 
> I'm doing a WnG this week so i'm using up styling products but I like KBB milk/nectar so these will be repurchases during a GOOD sale. My staple DC's will be Banana Burlee, WDT, and Avocado & Silk. Cowash condishes are still up in the air. Butters for twists but I'll make these myself. ACV rinses and oil mixes for HOT/prepoo and sealing during the summer.
> 
> ...


 Vonnie, its about the same consistency as banana brulee.  I like, it gives me good slip and moisture, I did add a little castor and coconut oil though. How is the avocado and silk one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2010)

:scratchchI will be finishing up several small things hopefully this week.  I still have a corner of the Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm (2oz) Just a wee-bit.  And I have a wee-bit of the Afroveda Shea Amla (another 2oz corner).  

And I have a little of the Anita Grant Cafe Latte (thanks Charzie) I am still nursing on that one. 

I will use these 3 things up hopefully before the weekend (each is such a small amount).

Still looking around for this weekend's Wash Day.  I know I have a corner of Henna, and possibly the remainder of my Tigi Moisture Maniac and a couple Vials of something.  And possibly some Suave Tropical Coconut, VO5 or whatever (cheapie I wash the Hendigo out with).

Keeping It Moving..............Up & Out.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 3, 2010)

its gonna take me longer to use up stuff now because i just decided to not seal my hair anymore. so when i use hair milk thats it, no sealing it in with sunshine anymore. and if i want to use shea butter or something like that then thats all i will use. because thats the only thing i can think of for my hair.
ive had this moisture issue for a while now but i didnt have to deal with it when my hair was in twists or braids. maybe im not keeping it simple enough by co washing, adding leave in, sealing it with a heavy shea butter type product, and then coming home that night and moisturizing again.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, ladies. 
I used up a Shescentit Honey rinse, no repurchase. Right now, I'm working on my Banana Brulee (love it but love WDT more!) and my Amala Creme Rinse and Thermasmooth conditioner. I just got my Claudie's Moisturizing conditioner so I'm going to try that this week. I'm considering going back to washing 2x a week. We'll see.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just bought tickets to the Natural Hair Expo in B-more!


 
Charzboss, when is it? I want to go as long as it not during the week.


----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> Charzboss, when is it? I want to go as long as it not during the week.



It's March 20-21 so Saturday and Sunday. I am going on the Saturday.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's March 20-21 so Saturday and Sunday. I am going on the Saturday.


Cool, thanks! I want to go just to see some different style not to buy product IDareThair 

Charzboss can you post the link or tell me where to get the tickets??


----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> Cool, thanks! I want to go just to see some different style not to buy product IDareThair
> 
> Charzboss can you post the link or tell me where to get the tickets??


 
http://baltimorenaturalhaircareexpo.com/

They have classes on how to make products, eyebrow threading, sista locks, caring for natural hair, belly dancing...etc.

I will be going to the:

Eyebrow threading
Ask a chemist
belly dancing


80% of the classes are free (the ones I am going to are), others are 10-20 bucks a class.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> http://baltimorenaturalhaircareexpo.com/
> 
> They have classes on how to make products, eyebrow threading, sista locks, caring for natural hair, belly dancing...etc.
> 
> ...


 
Cool, I'm jump on it. I took belly dancing class(interesting)


----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> Cool, I'm jump on it. I took belly dancing class(interesting)


 
Yeah and tickets are only 12 bucks! I'm bringing a video camera and doing a youtube video on it too. Hopefully it will be a little warmer.


----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)

They also have one in Richmond, a Black Hair Expo. It's in October, I prolly will go

http://www.blackbeautyexpo.com/


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yeah and tickets are only 12 bucks! I'm bringing a video camera and doing a youtube video on it too. Hopefully it will be a little warmer.


 

It should be I'll PM you to catch up with you that day!


----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> It should be I'll PM you to catch up with you that day!


 

Yeah! Or look for the only white guy (David )


----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies.
> I used up a Shescentit Honey rinse, no repurchase. Right now, I'm working on my Banana Brulee (love it but love *WDT more!) *and my Amala Creme Rinse and Thermasmooth conditioner. I just got my Claudie's Moisturizing conditioner so I'm going to try that this week. I'm considering going back to washing 2x a week. We'll see.


 
Me too, I am buying a gallon!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm trying really hard not to buy the NTM line!!!!!!!!!! My cc is telling me to buy it right NOW!!!


----------



## mkd (Mar 4, 2010)

washnset said:


> I'm trying really hard not to buy the NTM line!!!!!!!!!! My cc is telling me to buy it right NOW!!!


 What are you interested in WNS?  The poo, DC and leave in?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 4, 2010)

mkd, I'm interested in the shampoo, conditioner and DC.




mkd said:


> What are you interested in WNS?  The poo, DC and leave in?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Vonnie, its about the same consistency as banana brulee.  I like, it gives me good slip and moisture, I did add a little castor and coconut oil though. How is the avocado and silk one?



So the consistency is creamy but very thick.  I didn't try combing with it in my hair because I only detangle during my cowash.  I'm not protein sensitive but I can't use it after a protein DC or henna day because it just makes my hair too hard.  I will keep it as my protein DC even though it's a mild/medium protein DC IMO.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 4, 2010)

i used up two things today. my last tube of abba recoup which is a hard protein(at least for my hair it is) and a bottle of AO GPB. i have 2 more bottles of GPB. the abba i will replace with aveda DR treatment either this weekend or next weekend when i get my color.

i will also be finished with my bottle of carols daughter hair milk either tomorrow or saturday. i used it by itslef today and i love it. but because i did so much protein today my hair is so shrunken lol. i wore my hair out today with no head band and i have to admit im a little shy about it. but i plan on doing this all the time now.

the cd hair milk will be a repurchase but no time soon as i have a tube of aveda universal styling cream that i plan on using in its place since the have the same texture/feel.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey I miss you guys!


----------



## mkd (Mar 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey I miss you guys!


 Hi BM!!! I was going to bump the PJ thread last night but I was kind of tired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hi BM!!! I was going to bump the PJ thread last night but I was kind of tired.


 
Yeah....Keep that one "ALIVE" too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay Ladies:  I used Up the Afroveda Shea/Amla last night and the rest of the Qhemet OHHB this morning.

I thought I had pulled out the Anita Grant Cafe Latte, but it is actually the Bee Mine Lucious Cream that Che sent me, so I started on that.  It smells really, really good (& edible) that was for Robot.....

I  the creamy consistency.  I will use the sample size (along with the growth oil) I got from Che and I have 8 ounces of the Lucious Cream that I had purchased around the Holidays.  So.....I hope I likey.

I also used up my Wheat Germ Oil.  I use that for the ceramides.  I will replace that with Kukui Nut Oil (Ceramides).  Until I make that purchase, I will use the Hemp Seed Oil (Ceramdies).  If I can stand the smell.

OT:  My Crazy Ex-Stylist sent me some mail today  Her New Locationerplexed  + =


----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)

^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0isvS19AGs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0isvS19AGs


 
^^^^^^





IK Girl....

A Freakin' Stalker.............


----------



## chebaby (Mar 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0isvS19AGs




T, she just wont stop huh???? thats crazy

well its a few hours later and while my hair isnt super dry its not feeling mosturized either. but i know thats because i didnt use much and i did all that protein.
tomorrow im gonna try raking the cd hair milk in my hair section by section in tree sections. i hope that helps. by doing that i KNOW itll be gone tomorrow. thats one leave in down.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 4, 2010)

I finished a shampoo from njoi creations.

I used nutrine garlic shampoo today and I like it! It doesnt smell bad at all! 

Right now Im DC'ing with the avocado and silk dc from jasmines, a little olive oil and a tablespoon of VF.

I did a pre-poo with VF and amla oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We're ALL Doing Really Good in this Challenge. 

I guess '3' times is the Charm.  To Get it Right.

I am Proud of You all. 

We really did learn something 'useful' during the first 2 tries.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 4, 2010)

I traded my 4 Hair 1's, Olive Oil Megsilk Silk Elements

For

3 Silk Elements and 2 gels for my son, I used the last of it up Monday. I purchased 2 bone combs.

I started keeping all of my used containers on the back of my door in a Plastic bag, I think I tossed the first 2-3 but I kept the other empty bottles as inspiration LOL!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, finally looks like my power and cable are both back for good. No cable for a week and power was on and off. So, tonight I'm going to use up Ion Reconstructor, Njoi Herbal Hairdress, and Garnier sleek and shine serum. I can't wait to do my hair!


----------



## robot. (Mar 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ladies:  I used Up the Afroveda Shea/Amla last night and the rest of the Qhemet OHHB this morning.
> 
> I thought I had pulled out the Anita Grant Cafe Latte, but it is actually the Bee Mine Lucious Cream that Che sent me, so I started on that.  It smells really, really good (& edible) *that was for Robot*.....
> 
> ...



see, you had the urge too!


----------



## Charz (Mar 5, 2010)

Last night I used Up:

Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade 8 ounce (Forever a staple for my frizzies)
Hairveda Sitrinillah (not repurchasing)
Hairveda Whipped Cream Ends Hydration (not repurchasing...ever).
KBB Deep Conditioner  (Will never repurchased)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi ladies I'm new here . Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## Charz (Mar 5, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here . Is it too late to join this challenge?


 

Nope! Welcome!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey ladies, I used up a vial of ceramides last week. I am almost finished with a Shescentit honey rinse and a bottle of JBCO. Have a good weekend and be safe!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 5, 2010)

I used up the last of my 16oz afroveda shea alma and I down to about 2ozs each of DB mvsc and avocado & honey twisting cream.
I won't be repurchasing any of these products.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Last night I used Up:
> 
> Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade 8 ounce (Forever a staple for my frizzies)
> Hairveda Sitrinillah (not repurchasing)
> ...


i sent you some hairveda whipped cream

i used up my carols daughter hair milk last night. and my miss jessies should come today, well see about that.
im trying to sucker dwight into going to the atlanta hair expo with me next month. I NEED A VACATION or im gonna go crazy.


----------



## iNicola (Mar 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Last night I used Up:
> 
> Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade 8 ounce (Forever a staple for my frizzies)
> Hairveda Sitrinillah (not repurchasing)
> ...



@ the bolded, neither will I. It wasn't moisturizing at all. I still have bottle that I'm thinking of putting up in the exchange forum. Why aren't you repurchasing the Hairveda Sitrinillah?


----------



## Charz (Mar 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i sent you some hairveda whipped cream
> 
> i used up my carols daughter hair milk last night. and my miss jessies should come today, well see about that.
> im trying to sucker dwight into going to the atlanta hair expo with me next month. I NEED A VACATION or im gonna go crazy.



I know girl! I have 4 bottles now!!!!! What did you get from Miss Jessies?



iNicola said:


> @ the bolded, neither will I. It wasn't moisturizing at all. I still have bottle that I'm thinking of putting up in the exchange forum. Why aren't you repurchasing the Hairveda Sitrinillah?



It didn't do anything special for me, I have a jar that I wanna sell. It wasn't moisturizing to me and it's too expensive not to do anything for my hair.


----------



## Charz (Mar 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i sent you some hairveda whipped cream
> 
> i used up my carols daughter hair milk last night. and my miss jessies should come today, well see about that.
> im trying to sucker dwight into going to the atlanta hair expo with me next month. I NEED A VACATION or im gonna go crazy.




Oh, and I'd go if your driving


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, we are using up product around here. Great ladies! I gave my sister my afroveda samples she loves them. I used up VO5 and more ayurveda powders that stuff can last a long time. Charzboss I see you are selling you'll get rid of alot!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Oh, and I'd go if your driving


DRIVING???i didnt even think about that. hmmmm it would be cheaper. we were gonna fly there. but now im thinking ROAD TRIP!!!

i got curly meringue and the new sweet back treatment. the ingredients arent really good but im a miss jessies fan.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 5, 2010)

oh and as far as using anything up this weekend, nope lol. i dont even think im gonna do my hair this weekend. tonight im gonna braid my hair in medium braids as if i were gonna do a braid out using ORS smooth and hold pudding. and i think im gonna leave the braids in for a while, i dont think im gonna do a braid out until next week. 
but after i get my color done next saturday i plan on deep conditioning either that same  day or the next with a mix of kbb ll hair mask(thatll be the last of that jar) and jessie curl wdt.

i dont really remember liking wdt when i used it forever ago but we will see now. i havent used it in maybe a year.

and next month makes one year ive been nappy!!!!


----------



## robot. (Mar 5, 2010)

used up my sitrinillah.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 6, 2010)

I also was able to use up the last bit of Jasmine's Avocado Silk conditioner I had left.


Does anyone use KBB shower gel or body butter? Just curious...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay;  This Morning:  I Finished Up a Pkg. of Henna.  I have 2 more in my Stash.  

I will also finish up a 10 Pk. of Matrix Biolage Ceramides (I am on my last vial of the box of 10). 

I have 2 Boxes of 10 in my Stash.

I will use up my Tigi Moisture Maniac when I wash out this Henna/Indigo.  I will use up 1 Vial of Schwarkopf Co-Q10 Leave In and a Vial of Salerm 21 Essential Oil.  Small Stuff but at least it's _One Less_

Will hopefully keep on this Trajectory.  Ya'll I have SOOOOOOO Much Stuff it is Ridiculous. 

But I am determined to Shop My Stash this Entire Year.


----------



## mkd (Mar 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> used up my sitrinillah.


 


Brownie518 said:


> I also was able to use up the last bit of Jasmine's Avocado Silk conditioner I had left.
> 
> 
> Does anyone use KBB shower gel or body butter? Just curious...


 Are these going to be repurchases?

I got the softest results I have ever had with my rollerset last night.  I just kept touching my hair over and over.  This is my third time using Jasmine's ultra nourishing condish but for some reason my hair was softer than it has ever been with it.  Maybe it was a combination of things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Ya'll................Where is Lamara?????? 

I thought about her (Again) Last Night when I was getting my Pedi.erplexed

Does anybody know????


----------



## Charz (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll................Where is Lamara??????
> 
> I thought about her (Again) Last Night when I was getting my Pedi.erplexed
> 
> Does anybody know????



She will be back in a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> She will be back in a week.


 
Thanks Charzie!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 6, 2010)

Used up my Mane n Tail Condish.  My hair was to dry from the WnG to use the Lustrasilk mix so I have 2 uses left of that.  I used 1/2 an 8oz of WDT (still have 2 left, will repurchase gallon during sale).  I finished another butter mix but have 1 left I need to fix (it isn't smooth) and supplies for 1-2 more mixes.  Once I finish the Lustrasilk I'll start on Sitrinillah (in a mix of something, not a repurchase for me).

My next cowash condish to work on is Green Tea & Hibsicus from SSI and Giovanni Deep.  I don't have any others open at this time.  I'll probably work on the other big Mane n Tail I have and YTC after the first 2.


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> Are these going to be repurchases?
> 
> I got the softest results I have ever had with my rollerset last night.  I just kept touching my hair over and over.  This is my third time using Jasmine's ultra nourishing condish but for some reason my hair was softer than it has ever been with it.  Maybe it was a combination of things.



nah, not for a while. i have two other dc's to get through first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

OH-EM-GEE!

Nobody is _repurchasing _Sitrinillah.erplexed  WOW!  

I am so surprised by that.  I still haven't used mine yet.  I have 2 16 ounce Jars.  And I haven't used my Jessicurl WDT yet either.

But it seems errrbody is leaning more towards the Jessicurl than the HV Sitrinillah.  

And even talking of buying the Godzilla-Gallons of the WDT!

Will be keeping this in mind as I move through my Stash.


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

i know i mentioned it before, but i really do think i'm going to shave my head. hair is too much work, even as a TWA. i love doing nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *i know i mentioned it before, but i really do think i'm going to shave my head. hair is too much work, even as a TWA. i love doing nothing.*


 
Imma think on this.:scratchch  I got to digest it.  I will come back.....to this......

I will say this:  You are a really Beautiful Girl, so I know you can Rock It (that's for sure/no doubt).....and Summer is coming......so it would be a 'cool' look & all......

_*i'll be back*_


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

hey everyone

shaved heads are beautiful.
T im surprised about sitrinilla too. i mean i dont like it but i thought everyone else loved it.


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma think on this.:scratchch  I got to digest it.  I will come back.....to this......
> 
> I will say this:  You are a really Beautiful Girl, so I know you can Rock It (that's for sure/no doubt).....and Summer is coming......so it would be a 'cool' look & all......
> 
> _*i'll be back*_



lol, thanks T. 

i'm just so tired of a lumpy fro. i suppose i could shingle, or do some coils, but i am sooooo lazy. i hate the tangles and how sensitive my scalp is.

shaved, i wouldn't have to do anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> 
> *shaved heads are beautiful*.
> *T im surprised about sitrinilla too. i mean i dont like it but i thought everyone else loved it*.


 
@1st Bolded:  Yeah, it is a Cute Fierce Look.  And it exudes confidence.

@2nd Bolded:  I am floored by this.  I know WnS really hated it for her hair.  But nobody else seemed to have 'strong' feelings of _dislike_ until recently.erplexed  I need to start using mine. 

Well, we know Shay & Lamara loves it. (Bulk Purchasers)  Shay Loves the WDT too. 

But Lamara (not so much)erplexed


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

oh, i liked the sitrinillah. next time it goes on sale, i'll buy. it'd be a repurchase if i didn't have other things to work through first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> lol, thanks T.
> 
> i'm just so tired of a lumpy fro. i suppose i could shingle, or do some coils, but i am sooooo lazy. i hate the tangles and how sensitive my scalp is.
> 
> shaved, i wouldn't have to do anything.


 
Okay:  Is this going to just be a "Summer Do?"  Will you re-shave as it starts to grow or have a little 'fuzz'/covering?  Will you begin to grow it back out or.....leave it shaved?

It is a beautiful, strong look.

btw:  there is _nothing currently 'wrong' _with your fro.  It's Cute.  You're Just Bored.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> 
> shaved heads are beautiful.
> T im surprised about sitrinilla too. i mean i dont like it but i thought everyone else loved it.



I stopped buying Sitrinilla because it was getting too expensive for me to use. A jar would last me maybe 2 applications and so I'd have to buy like 3 jars just to keep doing my hair one month LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *I stopped buying Sitrinilla because it was getting too expensive for me to use. A jar would last me maybe 2 applications and so I'd have to buy like 3 jars just to keep doing my hair one month LOL*


 
IK.  You couldn't justify that expense.  You (and Da' Girls) Have Waaay too much hair to spend $ like that for such a small quanity of product.

You coulda' bought a 10 lb Pail (Shay) or 10-15 Jars (Lamara) when it goes on Sale.  But I don't even know if that would be cost effective for you?

Girl, you just got too much Hurr.  You will have to start buying Pails, Gallons, Liters, Salon Sizes anyway.  Have you checked into that?  It might be better for you in the long run.

IK You've been making your own stuff too.


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay:  Is this going to just be a "Summer Do?"  Will you re-shave as it starts to grow or have a little 'fuzz'/covering?  Will you begin to grow it back out or.....leave it shaved?
> 
> It is a beautiful, strong look.
> 
> btw:  there is _nothing currently 'wrong' _with your fro.  It's Cute.  You're Just Bored.



idk. i'd probably keep shaving it.  if i had the money for braids, i'd RUN to them. but my birthday is coming up. maybe someone will pay for me.

i just hate how uneven my texture and stuff is. it's so lumpy, some parts curl and some parts just frizz. maybe i should just try a trim instead first before i make my decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> idk. i'd probably keep shaving it.  *if i had the money for braids, i'd RUN to them.* but my birthday is coming up. maybe someone will pay for me.
> 
> i just hate how uneven my texture and stuff is. it's so lumpy, some parts curl and some parts just frizz. maybe i should just try a trim instead first before i make my decision.


 
Robot:  You Just Bored.  When You Had "Braids" You were RUNNING To take them out remember?  

Okay....How long did you keep those braids in???? I can't remember now.....

Yeah, please get a trim first.  And don't go in there and tell them to Shave It Off.  At least, not just yet.

You know you're going to have some 'growing pains' with lumpiness, frizziness, curl.  That's all part of it.  

There is thread after thread of naturals with these 3 (or more) dilemmas.

It's okay.  You're Just getting Spring Fever!  And wanting to Break Out into Something NEW!

Trim First!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I stopped buying Sitrinilla because it was getting *too expensive for me to use. A jar would last me maybe 2 applications and so I'd have to buy like 3 jars just to keep doing my hair one month LOL*


 
Hey BM, I just thought of something else.  When ALL those WL, TBL Ladies say they keep their Regimens "Simple"..................

They probably don't want to pay for All that freakin' Product.  I can see why now, WL, TBL's are _'rarely'_ PJ's.  

It all makes sense now.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey BM, I just thought of something else.  When ALL those WL, TBL Ladies say they keep their Regimens "Simple"..................
> 
> They probably don't want to pay for All that freakin' Product.  I can see why now, WL, TBL's are _'rarely'_ PJ's.
> 
> It all makes sense now.



I've been saying this for months and nobody ever replies! 

I have to admit, the longer my hair gets the less I buy. I do like buying products, don't get me wrong, and I will always support my AA and Dominican owned sellers... BUT I do notice that my hair thrives when I don't do too much to it or if I just use one or two products consistently for a few months. 

Maybe I'd get more replies (or a few stones thrown at me  ) if I changed it to "Most PJ's I know don't have long hair"


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> idk. i'd probably keep shaving it.  if i had the money for braids, i'd RUN to them. but my birthday is coming up. maybe someone will pay for me.
> 
> i just hate how uneven my texture and stuff is. it's so lumpy, some parts curl and some parts just frizz. maybe i should just try a trim instead first before i make my decision.



Awww don't cut your hair yet. Its true what IDT said, you will go through an awkward stage with your hair and then once you hit that bump it gets better. Give it some thought. Once you buzz it all off its gone and then you will have to start all over again. BTW your avatar is the debil LOL scary!


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Robot:  You Just Bored.  When You Had "Braids" You were RUNNING To take them out remember?
> 
> Okay....How long did you keep those braids in???? I can't remember now.....
> 
> ...



girl, i wanted to keep those braids in forever.  i took them out last night at 8 weeks.  i only talked about taking them out earlier because they started to get frizzy and i wasn't sure i could make it.

and yeeeeah, i'll see about a trim. i got a sample of some curls gel'les'c (however you spell it). maybe i'll try it.  maybe go to the mall and get some accessories.


----------



## Americka (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey BM, I just thought of something else.  When ALL those WL, TBL Ladies say they keep their Regimens "Simple"..................
> 
> They probably don't want to pay for All that freakin' Product.  I can see why now, WL, TBL's are _'rarely'_ PJ's.
> 
> It all makes sense now.





BostonMaria said:


> I've been saying this for months and nobody ever replies!
> 
> I have to admit, the longer my hair gets the less I buy. I do like buying products, don't get me wrong, and I will always support my AA and Dominican owned sellers... BUT I do notice that my hair thrives when I don't do too much to it or if I just use one or two products consistently for a few months.
> 
> Maybe I'd get more replies (or a few stones thrown at me  ) if I changed it to "Most PJ's I know don't have long hair"



T and Maria - ya'll are making too much sense!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. You couldn't justify that expense. You (and Da' Girls) Have Waaay too much hair to spend $ like that for such a small quanity of product.
> 
> You coulda' bought a 10 lb Pail (Shay) or 10-15 Jars (Lamara) when it goes on Sale. But I don't even know if that would be cost effective for you?
> 
> ...


 
Maria:  Have you considered this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> girl, i wanted to keep those braids in forever.  i took them out last night at 8 weeks.  i only talked about taking them out earlier because they started to get frizzy and i wasn't sure i could make it.
> 
> and yeeeeah, i'll see about a trim. i got a sample of some curls gel'les'c (however you spell it). maybe i'll try it.  maybe go to the mall and get some accessories.


 
Good.  I didn't know it was 8 Weeks.  I was rinsing my Henna out and thought about:  Maybe get some color ?  And you wouldn't feel so bored......

I just think you're at some kinda in-between stage right now.  It's going to be okay.  Start with da' trim, think about a little spring color.......


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i know i mentioned it before, but i really do think i'm going to shave my head. hair is too much work, even as a TWA. i love doing nothing.


 
Me too im not going to shave my head but in 2 years if im not at where i want to be im keeping my hair 1-3 inches long at the most.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Me too im not going to shave my head *but in 2 years if im not at where i want to be im keeping my hair 1-3 inches long at the most.*


 

Simmer Down.....You'll get there.  I Guarantee it.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Simmer Down.....You'll get there. *I Guarantee it.*


 
 Ok i will remember and i don't forget nothin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Ok i will remember and *i don't forget nothin*.


 
Good.  Last time, you showed your Hair, it looked fantastic! 

Totally Healthy & Shiny.

You are definitely on Your Way...... for a 2 year Big Reveal!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ya'll know you can send all that sitrinillah and whipped baggy cream my way. I'm willing to pay too .


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good.  I didn't know it was 8 Weeks.  I was rinsing my Henna out and thought about:  Maybe get some color ?  And you wouldn't feel so bored......
> 
> I just think you're at some kinda in-between stage right now.  It's going to be okay.  Start with da' trim, think about a little spring color.......



i've calmed down a bit now. i was just disappointed with a lot of things earlier. but i will get a trim and i'm gonna henna with a girlfriend next week.  thanks, T.


----------



## mkd (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH-EM-GEE!
> 
> Nobody is _repurchasing _Sitrinillah.erplexed WOW!
> 
> ...


 T, I like sintrinillah in my hair but when I use it in my daughter's hair I get subpar results.  it is no where near as moisturizing as WDT.  That conditioner is fabulous to me.


----------



## mkd (Mar 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Me too im not going to shave my head but in 2 years if im not at where i want to be im keeping my hair 1-3 inches long at the most.


 I am almost at that point except I am thinking about a bob.  My hair has been at the same length for years.  It is definitely healthier but if I haven't made progress when I get my trim in a few weeks, I am going to be very disappointed.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am almost at that point except I am thinking about a bob. My hair has been at the same length for years. It is definitely healthier but if I haven't made progress when I get my trim in a few weeks, I am going to be very disappointed.


 
I hope you have made some progress mkd, your hair looks beautiful to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I hope you have made some progress *mkd, your hair looks beautiful to me.*


 
Me Too mkd!  ALL Ya'lls Hurr is Perty!

We're all suffering from Spring Fever.  It seems like it's been Winter 4-eva' and we're all looking for a change.  

Tis All.  (It'll pass).

Right now, I'm thinking if I could possibly make it through this Summer wearing a Wig? 

Not sure, but I am 'strongly' considering iterplexed

I saw a post where someone said they were wiggin' it until 2011 and it got me to thinking, as much as I can't stand it on my head, could I actually survive the Summer in one?

The Phony-Bun/Pony would still be manipulating my hair and this is just moisturize, seal and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

As you all know, I have pulled out most of my 6, 8, 10 ounce conditioners to Co-Wash With.  I am working my way through those. 

I am working my way through Deep Conditioners that are open. 

I just finished up the Catwalk Moisture Maniac Co-Wash Conditioner.  (Thanks Che).  Yes, I would re-purchase it, if I saw it somewhere dirt cheap. 

Right now tho', I am not repurchasing anything that is not a Staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Is it just me or it seems like when we 'Reverted' back on the Use Up Tip, we lost alot of Posters??? 

Po' Thangs......

I Mean Come On.....We Know How to be PJ's! That's Easy.  As Long as there is $ in the Account. 

That's a No-Brainer! We Proved that in the Last 2 Threads.  We Know How to Do That. 

We All Got that Down to a Science.  It's the Using Up Stuff, that we really need to Work On.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Is it just me or it seems like when we 'Reverted' back on the Use Up Tip, we lost alot of Posters??? *
> 
> *Po' Thangs......*
> 
> ...


 
Lmao


----------



## Americka (Mar 6, 2010)

I used up a bottle of Nioxin Cleanser poo, a pack of Palmer's Deep Protein, a jar of Skala Ceramides. I also spilled half a jar of Skala on my bathroom floor, but I scooping like crazy and yes I put it in my hair!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2010)

I gotta go read that thread on ceramides. I think T posted the link in here somewhere.  The Claudie's balm is still hanging on.  I will finish it by mid week I'm sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I gotta go read that thread on ceramides. I think T posted the link in here somewhere.* The Claudie's balm is still hanging on. I will finish it by mid week I'm sure.


 
Oh yeah, I did post a link on those Products Reecie listed that Contained Ceramides.  

Don't remember where? Or the Name of the Thread.  It was Reecie's thread tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Americka said:


> *I also spilled half a jar of Skala on my bathroom floor, but I scooping like crazy and yes I put it in my hair!*


 

I Do That Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here's a Little Something to Help Get You Started! Please read:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=442532&highlight=ceramides


 
Bumping for Shay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao*


 
Girl, we Showed Up & Out for 2 Whole Threads.....Bought Up Errrrthang....And then Some.  What was that 6 Months of Straight Buying.......We Got Busy!

Even before the Thread(s) we already had that Down.  (IK I did)

Oh Well.....


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, T .  mstar said the new Komaza product line has ceramides in it so I've already started it and didn't realize it.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we Showed Up & Out for 2 Whole Threads.....Bought Up Errrrthang....And then Some. What was that 6 Months of Straight Buying.......We Got Busy!
> 
> Even before the Thread(s) we already had that Down. (IK I did)
> 
> Oh Well.....


 
Yeah we got down. I got turned off with the hair products. Im just keeping it simple and sticking to what i have. They only thing i have left to buy is tw mist in april and im set for the year. Its funny when i stopping thinking about it, i used up my stuff quicker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks, T . mstar said *the new Komaza product line* has ceramides in it so I've already started it and didn't realize it.


 
I want to try this Line at some point


----------



## Day36 (Mar 6, 2010)

T, I am still in it to win it. School is just kicking my butt right now left, right, and center! I do check on you all everyday though and make a comment here and there. I's here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Yeah we got down. I got turned off with the hair products. Im just keeping it simple and sticking to what i have. They only thing i have left to buy is tw mist in april and im set for the year. *Its funny when i stopping thinking about it, i used up my stuff quicker.*


 
I Agree.  For Me, once I made up my mind to really use up Stuff and Shop My Stash, it became a little more exciting for me, because I have such a Vast Selection of stuff to work my way through. 

So, it's both a Challenge and an Adventure.

Honestly, there was no need for me to continue to add to the stuff.  I feel alot 'freer' and I can concentrate on other things (other than buying durn hair products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *T, I am still in it to win it. School is just kicking my butt right now left, right, and center!* I do check on you all everyday though and make a comment here and there. I's here!


 
Girl, IK You are busy with Law School.  IK You've been checking in and posting.......

Keep up the good work both with School and with your Products......


----------



## Day36 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I'm not quite in there yet, but the groundwork sure is hard. lol. thanks mama T


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Well, I'm not quite in there yet, but the groundwork sure is hard. lol. thanks mama T


 
Make Us Proud!  Or Else:


----------



## Americka (Mar 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Make Us Proud!  Or Else:


*runs out screaming* T in here beatin' other people's chirens!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Americka said:


> **runs out screaming* T in here beatin' other people's chirens!*


 
Ain't that the Truth!  Ain't paid for nair a book!

She Got to Represent if she's gon' be hangin' up in here!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 6, 2010)

I GOT THIS! lol. I will definitely keep you ladies updated. thanks for the support!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *I GOT THIS!* lol. I will definitely keep you ladies updated. *thanks for the support!*


 
We Know You Do!

I like your sayin' underneath your Siggy:  "Learning Self-Control" that's a Good thing.  We should all take Heed.


----------



## Americka (Mar 6, 2010)

I am the poster child for no self-control!


----------



## mkd (Mar 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I hope you have made some progress mkd, your hair looks beautiful to me.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too mkd! ALL Ya'lls Hurr is Perty!
> 
> We're all suffering from Spring Fever. It seems like it's been Winter 4-eva' and we're all looking for a change.
> 
> ...


 Thanks La!

T, I think you can wig it through the summer.  I say give it a try.


----------



## iNicola (Mar 6, 2010)

Ladies who have steamers (ahem Charz and T), I see that SalonRUs has a new steamer, Ultra Light and the regular steamer is sold out. The regular steamer has a low and high temp setting while the Ultra Light only has a high setting. How often do you use low setting on the regular steamer? I don't think I can wait until 4/15 for the regular steamer to be back in stock.  I plan on using the steamer with my DD sometime in the future if she lets me so maybe getting the regular steamer is best?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 6, 2010)

hmmmm....I may have to get this one....



iNicola said:


> Ladies who have steamers (ahem Charz and T), I see that SalonRUs has a new steamer, Ultra Light and the regular steamer is sold out. The regular steamer has a low and high temp setting while the Ultra Light only has a high setting. How often do you use low setting on the regular steamer? I don't think I can wait until 4/15 for the regular steamer to be back in stock.  I plan on using the steamer with my DD sometime in the future if she lets me so maybe getting the regular steamer is best?


----------



## Charz (Mar 6, 2010)

iNicola said:


> Ladies who have steamers (ahem Charz and T), I see that SalonRUs has a new steamer, Ultra Light and the regular steamer is sold out. The regular steamer has a low and high temp setting while the Ultra Light only has a high setting. How often do you use low setting on the regular steamer? I don't think I can wait until 4/15 for the regular steamer to be back in stock.  I plan on using the steamer with my DD sometime in the future if she lets me so maybe getting the regular steamer is best?



I never use the low setting. I need all the steam I can get


----------



## iNicola (Mar 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I never use the low setting. I need all the steam I can get


 Thanks Charz. I'm wondering if I'll miss out on something if I don't get the regular steamer. I'll sleep on it for a couple days. I want to kick myself for waiting until the last minute.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm wondering if I should join this challenge.  For me, it needs to be a Use 3 buy 1 challenge though.  SMH.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

today has been the best hair day ever. not only was my wash and go the best ive ever done(using curl junkie cofee coco curl cream and TW crinkles and curls) but i also got my qhemet ggel in the mail, my qhemet heavy cream from mkd(thanx girl!!), but i also went to the mal and go my ojon mist which i ran out of forever ago and have been really missing it. i also got my aveda DR treatment and the aveda curly leave in.

today has been a very good day.

tomorrow i will pre poo with ORS mayo, shampoo with CD tui, and deep conition with kbb mask and wdt. then i will twist my wet hair with qhemet heavy cream and the soft gel.


----------



## mkd (Mar 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> today has been the best hair day ever. not only was my wash and go the best ive ever done(using curl junkie cofee coco curl cream and TW crinkles and curls) but i also got my qhemet ggel in the mail, my qhemet heavy cream from mkd(thanx girl!!), but i also went to the mal and go my ojon mist which i ran out of forever ago and have been really missing it. i also got my aveda DR treatment and the aveda curly leave in.
> 
> today has been a very good day.
> 
> tomorrow i will pre poo with ORS mayo, shampoo with CD tui, and deep conition with kbb mask and wdt. then i will twist my wet hair with qhemet heavy cream and the soft gel.


 Yay! Glad it came Che!!

My sister swears by all things ojon.  She says it has really changed her hair in like 2 months.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

T, i thought youd want to know that i used the AO blue cammomile conditioner you gave me today. i co washed with it and i love it. i have one more use aand its gone. then im gonna finish my bottle of giovanni sas conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

ojon is really good. i used most of it when i was relaxed and the mist is the only thing i use now.


----------



## robot. (Mar 6, 2010)

i swiped the last bottle of knot today! hahaha!

and i saw a girl go right after me and look for some.  she had a cute twa too, but sorry girl, i needededed it!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol. Robot you play no games! lol. you bet not cut that hair, especially if you're gonna be jacking products like the last turkey in the supermarket on Thanksgiving. lol


----------



## Day36 (Mar 6, 2010)

Also, ladies I just wanted to share a random tid bit. I think since I've been really taking care of my hair and stretransitioning (lol), my edges are either growing back in or thickening up. I am not sure which thing has affected this the most, but I saw an older pic of my hair in a pony, and let's just say I may have had a receding issue that I didn't even notice (just thought it was my weird hereditary hairline). So, yaaay lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> *I'm wondering if I should join this challenge. For me, it needs to be a Use 3 buy 1 challenge though. SMH*.


 
Chile, You Shoulda' Been In Here 12 Conditioners Ago

And Yes....You Should Join


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I never use the low setting. *I need all the steam I can get*


 
Uhhh.....I didn't even know it had a low setting.  I guess I keep mine cranked up too.  Need to go look.

Either way, it is a Great investment.  All of Ya'll Need One. 

So....If it ever comes down to buying $129.00 worth of products, OR  A Steamer.....kick out $129 and go on and invest in the steamer. erplexed

If space permits, PLEEEEZEEE Get Da' SteamA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i thought youd want to know that* i used the AO blue cammomile conditioner you gave me today. i co washed with it and i love it. *


 
I can't wait to try this.  I will use it to Co-wash with too.  I may even steam with it. (Not sure).  

Depends on how 'thick' it is?  

I still have that one, the Rosa Mosqueta and the Blue Algae Mask of the AO's to use up.

I may only end up keeping GPB as my Staple/Only AO Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *i swiped the last bottle of knot today! hahaha!*
> 
> *and i saw a girl go right after me and look for some.  she had a cute twa too, but sorry girl, i needededed it!*


 
Good Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, I think you can wig it through the summer. I say give it a try.*


 
I may try it Gurl  Still erplexed  It doesn't sound very appealing.  

But, I think it would be best for my Hair (right now)

It doesn't sound like 'fun' tho'. 

I already can't wait to snatch that thing off, just think......when the temperature gets heated up to 85-90 degrees, Imma be going plumb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> I'm wondering if I should join this challenge. For me, it needs to be a Use 3 buy 1 challenge though. SMH.


 
Okay Esq !

What Your Game Plan ?????oke:


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2010)

T, the blue cammomile is not as thick as the hsr. i think it may be the same texture as the gpb. it comes out of the bottle very easily.

there is this headband ive always wanted but could never find it. i found it yesterday at right aid lol. i never go in right aid. i spent my last little change on that head band lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, the blue cammomile is not as thick as the hsr. i think it may be the same texture as the gpb. it comes out of the bottle very easily.*
> 
> there is this headband ive always wanted but could never find it. i found it yesterday at right aid lol. i never go in right aid. *i spent my last little change on that head band lmao*.


 
I Can't wait to try it!  Thanks for the Heads Up Che.  

Also, about the 'smell' and how it smells nicer than some of the AO's.

Enjoy the Head Band.  I'm sure it's Cute!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Esq !
> 
> What Your Game Plan ?????oke:


 

Welps, that's a part of the problem right there.  I don't even have a game plan.  I have so much stuff that I don't know where/how to begin. 

I'm thinking I should use up 1 or 2 bottles at a time, but then I suffer regimen boredom if I don't switch it up from time to time.  I'm thinking maybe 1 or 2 conditioners and shampoos per month and then change the products the next month so that I don't get bored?  Only thing is, if I do it that way, I may not completely use anything up. 

Since it's getting warmer, I'm probably going to increase my washes again, to every 5 days instead of every 7.  That should help me use up some product.  I have to get out of the habit of purchasing professional sized stuff because it makes it that much harder.

Also, I need to STAY out of Marshall's and TJ Maxx.  Those stores are the debil with their $1-$4 salon quality  products.   I still haven't even used up a full bottle of Alterna Hemp Hydrate.  I think I have about 8 or 9 bottles left after I gave some to my mom. erplexed  Then I have crap that I haven't even used and some stuff I never even heard of but it looked good in the bottles plus it was cheap (blame Marshall's TJ Maxx.

Sidenote: Does leave-in conditioner go bad?  I have too much of that too! 


 (((sighs))) What's a girl to do?   I'm in!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh and another thing T.  I figure I'll use the Alterna Hemp Hydrate on dry hair without heat. I like it better that way plus it'll help me to use it up faster.

I also have a few bottles of instant/rinse out conditioners that I can use after I shampoo on the days I use the Alterna, to restore the softness. One of them I scored for $1 at Marshalls or TJ Maxx.  ISO Multiplicity shine reflect conditioner.  I love it!   Detangles like a dream. Generally, I don't do many co-washes so I wouldn't use the rinse out condish for that.  Plus I have a bunch of shampoo I need to get rid of anyway .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Welps, that's a part of the problem right there. I don't even have a game plan. I have so much stuff that I don't know where/how to begin.
> 
> I'm thinking I should use up 1 or 2 bottles at a time, but then I suffer regimen boredom if I don't switch it up from time to time.I'm thinking maybe 1 or 2 conditioners and shampoos per month and then change the products the next month so that I don't get bored? Only thing is, if I do it that way, I may not completely use anything up.
> 
> ...


 
Gurl...... We are >>Here<<

What was helpful to me is to pull out ALL Open Products and begin rotating. erplexed

Unfortunately, it seemed like I still wasn't using them up _'fast enough' _so I had to result to plan B (sticking to one thing each week until I used it completely up) ie. 1 Co-Wash Conditioner, 1 DC, 1 Reconstructor
and that did help me get through stuff faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> *Oh and another thing T. I figure I'll use the Alterna Hemp Hydrate on dry hair without heat. I like it better that way plus it'll help me to use it up faster.*
> 
> I also have a few bottles of instant/rinse out conditioners that I can use after I shampoo on the days I use the Alterna, to restore the softness. One of them I scored for $1 at Marshalls or TJ Maxx. ISO Multiplicity shine reflect conditioner. I love it!  Detangles like a dream. Generally, I don't do many co-washes so I wouldn't use the rinse out condish for that. Plus I have a bunch of shampoo I need to get rid of anyway .


 
If you don't want/need the 'Poos, you can always use them to clean your Combs and/or wash your Scarves.

@bolded:  I will try the Alterna Hemp Hydrate like one Wash Day soon.  It's in my rotation of open things to Use Up.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you ever tried the Alterna Restore conditioner?  I have that too.  Got it for $2 but I haven't used it.  It's supposedly thickens hair.


Re: the poos, no WAY am I using my beloved Redken, CON green, Joico, or ABBA moisture scentscations to clean stuff!   I have some Suave daily clarifying that I'm going to use to mop though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Have you ever tried the Alterna Restore conditioner? I have that too. Got it for $2 but I haven't used it. It's supposedly thickens hair.
> 
> 
> Re: the poos, no WAY am I using my beloved Redken, CON green, Joico, or ABBA moisture scentscations to clean stuff!  I have some Suave daily clarifying that I'm going to use to mop though.


 

That's my problem as well.  I Love All My Products.  I rarely find one I absolutely detest.  All of them are Great (IMO).

I don't think I have the "Restore?"  I may though.  I have the Hemp Repair, the Caviar, the Hydrate, the Private Luxury, the White Truffle Exlir and maybe 1 or 2 more.

I haven't really begun using too many of the Alterna's.  I have several of the Hydrate and one is open, I will work through that one 1st.

My Next Big Move will be alot of Joico I have open. i.e. Moisture Recovery  Someone also sent me 'more' Moisture Recovery that they may have used once or twice (with a Pump) so that increased my open Joico Stuff.

So, I may focus on that next.  I have some Keratase Oleo Relax that is open too.  Maybe 1/2 a Jar.erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2010)

I finished a sample of Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.  I like it.  I can't describe the scent but it doesn't stink.  I wish it was a little thicker but I like that it has a balance of moisture and protein. I will repurchase when I restock during a Komaza sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Having Said all that, Welcome to the Challenge. 

We Have an Awesome Group of Supportive Women that will Help You Reach Your Goal(s).

We are ALL Working through Similar Situations/Circumstances.  They have a Wealth of Information and Knowledge and some of them have Successfully Worked though their Product Overload Nightmares and have Narrowed Down their Stashes to a Workable, Managable Load.

They are always willing to help and may have just the 'right tip' to Help You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I finished a sample of Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy. I like it. I can't describe the scent but it doesn't stink. I wish it was a little thicker but I like that it has a balance of moisture and protein. I will repurchase when I restock during a Komaza sale.*


 
Taking Notes on All Your Komaza Reviews!

Thanks Shay!

_*will try these out one day*_


----------



## robot. (Mar 7, 2010)

finished my tj condish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> finished my tj condish.


 
Robot:  How are you feeling about your Hair Today? 

Did you end up doing your Henna yet?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2010)

right now i have ORS mayon on. im gonna rinse in about 15-20 minutes and shampoo. ive already mixed some WDT into the jar with kbb mask to use up today too. i like the fact that wdt has the texture of a whipped hair butter, but because of that i can tell it wont spread as easily as kbb. which means it wont last as long. believe it or not, kbb hair mask in a 8oz jar will give me about 10 uses on wer hair. wdt may only give me 4.

i have one more use of mayo and its gone.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 7, 2010)

T, I have a question and please dont stone me if youve answered already. Have you considered selling some of your stash? At least, you will get back some funds and will get rid of product. Then, you can save that money for a rainy day, sale, restock of staples? I'm just saying...lol. Sometimes when you talk of your products, I just sit and imagine what stashville must look like. I'm leaning towards it giving off the same essence that I get from walking into Macy's cosmetics dept or cellar. *and the angels sang* lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *believe it or not, kbb hair mask in a 8oz jar will give me about 10 uses on wer hair. wdt may only give me 4.*


 
Interesting...... erplexed

Will you invest in a Gallon when/if it goes on Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Day36 said:


> T, I have a question and please dont stone me if youve answered already. *Have you considered selling some of your stash? *At least, you will get back some funds and will get rid of product. Then, you can save that money for a rainy day, sale, restock of staples? I'm just saying...lol. Sometimes when you talk of your products, I just sit and imagine what stashville must look like. I'm leaning towards it giving off the same essence that I get from walking into Macy's cosmetics dept or cellar. *and the angels sang* lol


 
I have done that too. 

I must admit, It's alot better than it was say 4-6 months or so ago.

Honestly, I will work my way through all of it (what's left) and that way I'll have a better understanding of what my hair really, really likes.  I won't have to replace anything for a long, long time (and that's good).

Initially, I had bought quite a few 'duplicates' of the same items, so I pretty much weeded those out (i.e. gave away, sold, traded).  And now have 1 or 2 instead of 5 or 6.

I guess I should stop complaining about it (and talking about it so much) and work on reducing it. 

Ya'll Thanks for Putting up with me.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 7, 2010)

ladies, im thinking about purchasing a steamer. Im aware of the one you guys have, but I *think* I saw on here something about a tabletop steamer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

washnset said:


> *ladies, im thinking about purchasing a steamer.* Im aware of the one you guys have, but I *think* I saw on here something about a tabletop steamer?


 

oke:oke: Ooooo!  Get It!  Get It WnS!

Don't get the Tabletop one.  Go for the Other One.  

IK it takes up alot of space but soooooo worth it!

_*If you decide to actually consider the tabletop, do a thread asking people about theirs before you purchase it.*_


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 7, 2010)

can you adjust the height of the steamer you have ms. T?

I DC weekly, but my heatcap just isnt cutting it!



IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:oke: Ooooo!  Get It!  Get It WnS!
> 
> Don't get the Tabletop one.  Go for the Other One.
> 
> ...


----------



## Day36 (Mar 7, 2010)

T, girl, TALK ABOUT IT! that helps you to organize things in your mind. I'll live through you. I looove your stash and havent even seen it. lol. But, I hear you on using up the rest of your products. I commend you Mama T! And, um, if there's anything you just cant handle using anymore....I'm just saying. lol. Seriously though, keep it up girly. That way you will know what to use when you have luscious locks 

WNS, how'd you like the honey rinse? And, um...if you get your steamer can I get a use ppplz?! lol. I'll pay for a session. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

washnset said:


> *can you adjust the height of the steamer you have ms. T?*
> 
> I DC weekly, but my heatcap just isnt cutting it!


 
Yeah, You can adjust it like any other Dryer on Wheels w/a Pole.  You can lower it/raise it.

Get it!  A Great Investment.  I still love my heatcap. 

Although, I don't use it as often.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 7, 2010)

I see t still in here pimpin that steama.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

washnset said:


> *can you adjust the height of the steamer you have ms. T?*


 










This is the One I Have.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah girl, you can use my steamer cuz I just ordered it!!!!!!!!!!! im so excited!!! I didnt use the honey rinse yet but Im loving the JBCO!!!!!! thanks ms. T for your assistance with the steamah!!!!!!





Day36 said:


> T, girl, TALK ABOUT IT! that helps you to organize things in your mind. I'll live through you. I looove your stash and havent even seen it. lol. But, I hear you on using up the rest of your products. I commend you Mama T! And, um, if there's anything you just cant handle using anymore....I'm just saying. lol. Seriously though, keep it up girly. That way you will know what to use when you have luscious locks
> 
> WNS, how'd you like the honey rinse? And, um...if you get your steamer can I get a use ppplz?! lol. I'll pay for a session. lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 7, 2010)

Ultra Light Professional Grade Tap Water Hair Steamer in Black

^^^thats the one I ordered. the main one thats on the salonsrus site, I think you ladies have that one on back order until 2020!




IDareT'sHair said:


> This is the One I Have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

washnset said:


> Ultra Light Professional Grade Tap Water Hair Steamer in Black
> 
> ^^^thats the one I ordered. the main one thats on the salonsrus site, I think you ladies have that one on back order until 2020!


 
I saw the Ultra Light One and You can use Tap Water! (Instead of Distilled).


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 7, 2010)

thats a plus! I have a gallon of distilled water just sitting here. I purchased it to use with my maxiglide xp, but I dont want it anymore!!!! no more heat for me.




IDareT'sHair said:


> I saw the Ultra Light One and You can use Tap Water! (Instead of Distilled).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

washnset said:


> thats a plus! *I have a gallon of distilled water just sitting here.* I purchased it to use with my maxiglide xp, but I dont want it anymore!!!! no more heat for me.


 
Well, you should use the Distilled water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Ya'll I am really LOVIN' this BeeMine Lucious Cream!

Is anybody else using any of the BeeMine Products????

Please give me your thoughts......:scratchch

I Love this Cream (and actually also the Growth Oil).  Will definitely be a repurchase.:lovedrool:


----------



## iNicola (Mar 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I saw the Ultra Light One and You can use Tap Water! (Instead of Distilled).


 You had this one all along? Ok...i'm inching to get this. I hope that I have no regrets.



washnset said:


> yeah girl, you can use my steamer cuz* I just ordered it*!!!!!!!!!!! im so excited!!! I didnt use the honey rinse yet but Im loving the JBCO!!!!!! thanks ms. T for your assistance with the steamah!!!!!!


 I might be right behind you.



washnset said:


> thats a plus! I have a gallon of distilled water just sitting here.* I purchased it to use with my maxiglide xp*, but I dont want it anymore!!!! no more heat for me.


 I want this too (the MP though). I was thinking of buying it at the end of this month or next. I'll hold out a little bit because I'm not good at flat ironing and don't want to have a setback.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I am really LOVIN' this BeeMine Lucious Cream!
> 
> Is anybody else using any of the BeeMine Products????
> 
> ...


 LOL. Is it a leave in or moisturizer? I should Google this.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I am really LOVIN' this BeeMine Lucious Cream!
> 
> Is anybody else using any of the BeeMine Products????
> 
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, You can adjust it like any other Dryer on Wheels w/a Pole. You can lower it/raise it.
> 
> Get it! A Great Investment. I still love my heatcap.
> 
> Although, I don't use it as often.


 
I don't use my often either, I want to lay down and relax. I need a new heat cap any suggestion?


----------



## robot. (Mar 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Robot:  How are you feeling about your Hair Today?
> 
> Did you end up doing your Henna yet?



it's better. the kkcc is nice. hoping to get a week out of it. for my birthday, i'm gonna buy some accessories, earrings and makeup.  and i'm gonna henna next weekend with a girlfriend. we're making a day out of it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I finished a sample of Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy. I like it. I can't describe the scent but it doesn't stink. I wish it was a little thicker but I like that it has a balance of moisture and protein. I will repurchase when I restock during a Komaza sale.


 
I got that one, too, Shay. I'm going to try it this week to DC. I just tried the Moku leave in and so far, I really like it. Nice detangling and seemed to moisturize nicely. My hair dried smooth and had some shine, too. I'm gonna use it again for the next couple of washes to be sure.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2010)

i got my miss jessies super sweet back treatment and curly meringue in the mail today. i cant wait to try the treatment. im going to use it after i get my color done this weekend.

also my twists came out amazing with the qhemet soft hold gel. that stuff is amazing. its now a staple. and i guess i like th wdt, im not to sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

iNicola said:


> *You had this one all along?* Ok...i'm inching to get this. I hope that I have no regrets.


 

No. iNicola.  

I have the one in the Picture I attached (Not the Ultra Lighterplexed).  

Will be curious how that one works? 

I love the one I have.  It's heavy.  It's Solid.  And it's Sturdy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> *I need a new heat cap any suggestion?*


 
Yup.  MASTEX


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> *No but Shay is using the serum. Are you suggesting a new product to buy*


 
It's actually the Serum, but I called it Growth Oil  I Love it (and the Luscious Cream).

No.....I am not 'suggesting' a new product to buy, however, you can put it on your imaginary 'list' _*cough, cough*_


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup. MASTEX


 
Cool, any suggestion from who? I know the goldnhot one I got is not getting hot. It seems most of their products go down hill really fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

iNicola said:


> LOL. Is it a leave in or moisturizer? I should Google this.


 
It's a Daily Moisturizer.  The Smell is Awesome  And it feels good.

http://www.beemineproducts.com/


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 8, 2010)

check ebay. I was able to purchase it for about $21 with free shipping.

ETA: heres the ebay store where I purchased it from:

http://stores.ebay.com/Elegante-Beauty-Discount-Center?_rdc=1




ltown said:


> Cool, any suggestion from who? I know the goldnhot one I got is not getting hot. It seems most of their products go down hill really fast.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2010)

guess what i noticed: the aveda be curly curl enhancer i purchased on saturday was the try me tube i wanna take it back and get a real tube but im lazy. the one i have is full but still....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm still re-thinking this Whole Wig initiative Ladies. 

It was like 50 degrees here today (YAY) BUT My Head was:burning::  HOT, HOT, HOT!

So, we'll see.erplexed  I was thinking about buying one of those netted scarves people tie their roller sets in, (for air flow/circulation) instead of the trusty Du-rag but how will that keep my hair sufficiently moisturized?  Decisions. Decisions. 

We'll See.  The Jury is still out on whether I can do this until Fall 2010 or Not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> *check ebay. I was able to purchase it for about $21 with free shipping.*


 
Yup.  WnS is On Point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> guess what i noticed: the aveda be curly curl enhancer i purchased on saturday was the try me tube i wanna take it back and get a real tube but im lazy. the one i have is full but still....


 
OT:  I saw Yo' Peeps OJON last night on QVC....................


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> check ebay. I was able to purchase it for about $21 with free shipping.
> 
> ETA: heres the ebay store where I purchased it from:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Elegante-Beauty-Discount-Center?_rdc=1


 

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## mkd (Mar 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> guess what i noticed: the aveda be curly curl enhancer i purchased on saturday was the try me tube i wanna take it back and get a real tube but im lazy. the one i have is full but still....


 Che, I got the afroveda.  Thanks!!!

I really like aveda be curly but I think its too expensive for the price.  Its like $18 for 8 oz.  I still have a like a fourth of a bottle/tube of that left.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 8, 2010)

since my steamah will be coming soon, I have got to find an amazing DC to go with it. The only DC I have right now is Jasmine's silk and avocado.

I can not wait for my steamah. I dont think my hair life will be the same!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I got the afroveda.  Thanks!!!
> 
> I really like aveda be curly but I think its too expensive for the price.  Its like $18 for 8 oz.  I still have a like a fourth of a bottle/tube of that left.


im glad you got it, i know you really like the afroveda.

i havent tried the aveda be curly yet but im glad to know somebody likes it. i havent seen too many youtube videos on it.


T, im glad you are liking the bee mine moisturizer. i love finding staples and although i didnt use the moisturizer i know it doesnt look like its really heavy which is good for under your wig. and it smells 
im glad i didnt know ojon was on, i dont need any temptation.

and just to let yall know how ive learned to fight temptation. the owner of ohm body called me today with a promotion code to give me and i declined. i told her i wasnt planning on purchasing anything until i go to the natural hair show next month, which is true.
but i might slip when miss jessies come to target.


----------



## mkd (Mar 8, 2010)

WNS, I really want a steamer.  I am going to be the only on up in here without one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I can not wait for my steamah.* *I dont think my hair life will be the same!*


 
Trust:  It Won't.

btw:  what about some of your Njoi Stuff to DC in?


----------



## Americka (Mar 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> WNS, I really want a steamer.  I am going to be the only on up in here without one.



No, you won't. I don't have one either.


----------



## Charz (Mar 8, 2010)

I really want some Anita Grant.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 8, 2010)

I used up my njoi dc a loooong time ago




IDareT'sHair said:


> Trust:  It Won't.
> 
> btw:  what about some of your Njoi Stuff to DC in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> WNS, I really want a steamer. I am going to be the only on up in here without one.


 


Americka said:


> No, you won't. I don't have one either.


 

(s)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I really want some *Anita Grant.*


 




washnset said:


> I used up my njoi dc a loooong time ago


 
What 'other' DC'ers do you have?  You have AE Garlic Right?  

That feels really good unda' da' steamah'


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I really want some Anita Grant.


i got some more if you want to buy it
but they have been used once.


----------



## Charz (Mar 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i got some more if you want to buy it
> but they have been used once.



What you got


----------



## mkd (Mar 8, 2010)

Amerika, are you considering getting a steamer?


----------



## Americka (Mar 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> Amerika, are you considering getting a steamer?



*sigh* If I do, it won't be until June. However, I really don't have the space for it. You?


----------



## mkd (Mar 8, 2010)

Americka said:


> *sigh* If I do, it won't be until June. However, I really don't have the space for it. You?


 Maybe in the summer for my birthday.  I guess I could store it in my closet 

Charz, did you try your curlformers yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

Americka said:


> * However, I really don't have the space for it. You?*


 
That is Major Factor/Consideration.erplexed  

It DOES TAKE UP ALOT OF SPACE!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 8, 2010)

I finished that a while ago too. Can I DC under the steamah with cocasta oil? 




IDareT'sHair said:


> What 'other' DC'ers do you have?  *You have AE Garlic Right?*
> 
> That feels really good unda' da' steamah'


----------



## Charz (Mar 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> Maybe in the summer for my birthday.  I guess I could store it in my closet
> 
> Charz, did you try your curlformers yet?



Not yet, I've been lazy. Prolly this weekend, I have not plans.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> I finished that a while ago too. *Can I DC under the steamah with cocasta oil?*


 
Not Sure.

I've never tried a "Moist Hot" 

I've only used my Heat Cap with Oilzzzzzzz  Sounds a little Messy

Make sure you drape a Towel around your Shoulders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I finished that a while ago too*.


 
You just ALL Outta Stuff!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What you got


lol i got the whipped butter and the creamy cafe latte. they are both about 80-90% full.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 8, 2010)

my steamah is shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> my steamah is shipped!


 
:ha: !!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> WNS, I really want a steamer. I am going to be the only on up in here without one.


 


Americka said:


> No, you won't. I don't have one either.


 

 Neither do I


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

Already planning out this week's Regi. 

May reapply Indigo this weekend (no Henna) to further darken my Hair.  Will leave on about 2 hours.erplexed

Will break out my Catwalk (Tigi) Honey & Oatmeal to Co-Wash with it's about 6 ounces?  Or May use up a Philip B Deep Conditioning Cream Rinse. (I have several)

Then DC with my L'Oreal Mixed with Hemp Seed or EVOO. 

I probably have about 3 more wash days of the L'Oreal DC until it's gone. YAY!

Will use up a couple vials of stuff and possibly the Tigi or PhilipB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Neither do I


 
HI BROWNIE ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2010)

^^  Hey, T!!! 


I was looking things over and I don't think I'll use anything up this week. My niece came over the other day and took some more of my stuff, thank goodness. My stash is so small (relatively speaking, of course), I just can't believe it. 

I have a couple of new things I'll be trying this week


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2010)

this weekend i will be using up my ORS mayo conditioner as a pre poo. i really do love that stuff. i will repurchase but not right away. then to deep condition after i shampoo that out i will use miss jessies sweetback treat. i hope i like it. its a 16oz jar so its gonna last forever lol.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 8, 2010)

Even though this is U1B1 I have been using waay more than I buy. I have 2 wish list items - Redken Butter Treat and Aveda Damage Remedy conditioner and shampoo (liter size). But I won't spend that much money until I use up all my poos and cons. It really does feel good to be at a place where you're not swayed by the latest and greatest product, to know what truly works best for your hair. I am definitely a reformed product junkie and it feels great to toss away each empty container.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Neither do I


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> That is Major Factor/Consideration.erplexed
> 
> It DOES TAKE UP ALOT OF SPACE!


 
Exactly I don't have any place to store mine, it's in my spare room. I tried to store the hood and the tube got bend up and it did not work. I thought I broke it but after taking it apart the tubing came off the outlet valve. I don't go to hairdresser to sit under a dryer so sitting still under the steamer is hard. I prefer the heat cap, heat is heat to me. Oh it expensive to ship $80, that would have been the cost for repairs before I fix my steamer, really it cost $129. Thank goodness I was able to fix it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> *It really does feel good to be at a place where you're not swayed by the latest and greatest product, to know what truly works best for your hair. I am definitely a reformed product junkie and it feels great to toss away each empty container.*


 

Excellent! 

Man......I can't wait to have a quote like this AND HAIR Like 'Dat

j/k


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> *Exactly I don't have any place to store mine, it's in my spare room.* I tried to store the hood and the tube got bend up and it did not work. I thought I broke it but after taking it apart the tubing came off the outlet valve. I don't go to hairdresser to sit under a dryer so sitting still under the steamer is hard. I prefer the heat cap, heat is heat to me. Oh it expensive to ship $80, that would have been the cost for repairs before I fix my steamer, really it cost $129. *Thank goodness I was able to fix it.*


 
You are Right.  Space is a huge downside. 

I wonder if the Ultra Light one is "Smaller????" 

And I have that and the Dryer competing for space in my Walk-In.erplexed

I'm glad you were able to fix it too.  That's what I thought when I found a crack in my Plastic Water Reservoir.  

I was sooooo happy I could replace that.  I woulda' be 'Crushed' if they told me I had to buy a new Steamah.


----------



## mkd (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^  Hey, T!!!
> 
> 
> I was looking things over and I don't think I'll use anything up this week. My niece came over the other day and took some more of my stuff, thank goodness. My stash is so small (relatively speaking, of course), I just can't believe it.
> ...


 What ya trying Brownie?


----------



## Charz (Mar 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lol i got the whipped butter and the creamy cafe latte. they are both about 80-90% full.


 

I'm mad it's like a drug deal lol.

You don't got any of that Rhassoul Conditioner?

Thats what I want, I want the big a$$ block!


----------



## robot. (Mar 9, 2010)

i'm gonna treat myself to jasmine's for my birthday. 

and i have enough of a twa to shake now!  well, just the sides actually shake, but so exciting! i hope i still can after my trim.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> WNS, I really want a steamer.  I am going to be the only on up in here without one.




I dont have one.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 9, 2010)

It is taking me forever and a day to use up stuff. It is easy to buy but tedious to actually use.


----------



## mkd (Mar 9, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i'm gonna treat myself to jasmine's for my birthday.
> 
> and i have enough of a twa to shake now!  well, just the sides actually shake, but so exciting! i hope i still can after my trim.


 What are you going to get Robot?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the Jasmine nourshing hair bath, it the most moisturing shampoo I ever use. I only have a sample size so I will be buying larger size. That it nothing else I have conditioner to last for months.


----------



## robot. (Mar 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> What are you going to get Robot?



probably a bunch of samples of the conditioner and maybe a body lotion and hair spritz.


i learned something new today.  a woman on YT said she heard a lot of women tend to have frizzy hair when they do their chops with clippers as opposed to scissors. guess how i chopped. this gives me confidence - maybe my texture isn' type "frizz."  i'm excited for my trim!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm mad it's like a drug deal lol.
> 
> You don't got any of that Rhassoul Conditioner?
> 
> Thats what I want, I want the big a$$ block!


lmao nope dont have the conditioner although i did want it a while ago.

just to let yall know i put some stuff on the exchange board


----------



## mkd (Mar 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lmao nope dont have the conditioner although i did want it a while ago.
> 
> just to let yall know i put some stuff on the exchange board


 I saw ya girl


----------



## chebaby (Mar 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I saw ya girl


lmao, i gotta get rid of this stuff. its crazyerplexed


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> It is taking me forever and a day to use up stuff. *It is easy to buy but tedious to actually use*.


 
Ain't that the truth! erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> It is taking me forever and a day to use up stuff. It is easy to buy but tedious to actually use.


 
And Nerve Wracking.....


----------



## chebaby (Mar 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Nerve Wracking.....


this is sooooo true. but you know what??? its getting warmer and since i found out how to do a great w&g without a headband i know i will be doing those much more often within the next month so conditioners(for co washing), leave ins, and deep conditioners will go soooo fast. 
its my butters and creams that will still be around for next winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> this is sooooo true. but you know what??? its getting warmer *and since i found out how to do a great w&g without a headband *i know i will be doing those much more often within the next month so conditioners(for co washing), leave ins, and deep conditioners will go soooo fast.
> its my butters and creams that will still be around for next winter.


 
Speaking of Head Bands.....How do you like your New One from Riteaid?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Head Bands.....How do you like your New One from Riteaid?


i only wore it once for a couple of minutes. on me it looks nice with a really high puff but i think my head is too big for it or something.

im gonna post the video of what it lookss like.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBgoMb_AJto

this is the headband i have but mine is silver. i really like it and i cant wait until my puff is as big and full as hers so it can practically cover the whole headband lol.


----------



## Charz (Mar 9, 2010)

Does Jessicurl ever go on sale?


----------



## natura87 (Mar 9, 2010)

I will treat myself with some Oyin (and Hairveda)when my stash gets smaller. Until then the Shine and Define will have to wait.


----------



## mkd (Mar 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Does Jessicurl ever go on sale?


 If I am remembering correctly she had a 20% off sale in the recent past, maybe a few months ago around the time I was first considering trying it.  I don't how often she has sales.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2010)

I am being good, Not buying hair supplies (this week)


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> What ya trying Brownie?


 
KBB shampoo and the Amala shampoo from Hairveda. Also, Moku conditioner and the Intense Moisture Therapy from Komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Does Jessicurl ever go on sale?


 
I Hope So.

Lemme know how much you all are buying the Gallons for???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am being good, Not buying hair supplies (this week)


 
It's Only Tuesday


----------



## mkd (Mar 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope So.
> 
> Lemme know how much you all are buying the Gallons for???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

mkd said:


>


 
I Know Girl.erplexed

But, You Know



*OT:  Small Little Use Up --  One 2.1 ounce of Nexxus Biotin Hair & Scalp Cream _for thinning & fragile hair._

I have one more left.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Only Tuesday


 
I am having faith right now,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am having faith right now,


 
As a Grain of MustAD' Seed


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope So.
> 
> Lemme know how much you all are buying the Gallons for???


 
...jessicurl site has the WDT gallon for 100 bucks  
Not that I bought one or anything.


----------



## mkd (Mar 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Know Girl.erplexed
> 
> But, You Know
> 
> ...


I was just teasing girl!



Brownie518 said:


> ...jessicurl site has the WDT gallon for 100 bucks
> Not that I bought one or anything.


Brownie, did you get a gallon?  How long do you think it will take you to go through it?  I really like WDT, actually better than any other DC since starting my hair journey but I am not heavy handed and I wonder how long it will take me to go through a gallon, probably like 3 years


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 9, 2010)

mkd, it would take me like 3 years, too!! No, I didn't get one!! If I was the type to have only one DC, I would, but I like a bit of variety. LOL  The only way I'd get a gallon would be if I was gonna share it.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 9, 2010)

I finally finished Claudie's Temple and Hairline Balm.  I have two backups.  I will most likely finish an aloe vera gelly this week also.  I have 1-2 back ups. I need Qhemet to have a sale.  The one product I didn't buy two of I use on a daily basis--Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm. I'm good for a minute but Imma need a sale soon.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I finally finished *Claudie's Temple and Hairline Balm. *I have two backups. I will most likely finish an aloe vera gelly this week also. I have 1-2 back ups. I need Qhemet to have a sale. The one product I didn't buy two of I use on a daily basis--Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm. I'm good for a minute but Imma need a sale soon.


 
I just started using the bolded a few weeks ago. I like how it feels on my scalp 

I ordered some KBB oils and lotions today.  Are her lotions any good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ...jessicurl site has the WDT gallon for 100 bucks
> *Not that I bought one or anything.*


 
Sure.  Yeah. Okay.:eyebrows2

Umm Hmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I was just teasing girl!*
> 
> 
> Brownie, did you get a gallon? How long do you think it will take you to go through it? I really like WDT, actually better than any other DC since starting my hair journey but I am not heavy handed and I wonder how long it will take me to go through a gallon, probably like 3 years


 
IK.  But You Know we got to keep up on Vital Information!

I was wondering the same thing.  I've only purchased the 8 ounce ones from Curlmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I finally finished Claudie's Temple and Hairline Balm.* I have two backups. I will most likely finish an aloe vera gelly this week also. I have 1-2 back ups. I need Qhemet to have a sale. The one product I didn't buy two of I use on a daily basis--Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm. I'm good for a minute but Imma need a sale soon.


 


Brownie518 said:


> *I just started using the bolded a few weeks ago. I like how it feels on my scalp*


 
Claudie's Sounds good too.  I am really liking this BeeMine.


----------



## Charz (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Beautiful,

It's women's appreciation Month. To show our appreciation, we're offering you 20% off all orders. Use coupon code "womenrock" at checkout. 
This offer is valid from 3/10 through 3/16. Thanks so much for supporting us and trusting us with something so precious as your hair. We appreciate you!


On another note, we will be closed from 3/17 to 3/21 to fulfill all orders, restock and get new products ready for their debut. 



Shescentit
Be Beautiful


----------



## Charz (Mar 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> I was just teasing girl!
> 
> 
> Brownie, did you get a gallon? How long do you think it will take you to go through it? I really like WDT, actually better than any other DC since starting my hair journey but I am not heavy handed and I wonder how long it will take me to go through a gallon, probably like 3 years


 

I wonder if the discount is even applicable to gallons?

I only have left DC wise:

16 ounce Sitrnillah
8 ounce Ashlii Amala
16 ounce Jessicurl
48 ounce Oyin Honey Hemp (Use it more as a leave-in for my buns)
Jasmine Conditioner Samples


----------



## Ltown (Mar 10, 2010)

Does Jasmine have sales like Karen, and Shescentit? I like getting email notices!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 10, 2010)

I used up the Lustrasilk I had mixed with the Sitrinillah last night.  I cowashed in twists with Mane n Tail (new bottle) and some SAS (75% left).  I used the last of my Cococreme (I have 1 back up will stock with this new sale). 

I still have another use of Lustrasilk in the original bottle.  I will be done all the Lustrasilk this weekend.  I will also start finishing the Sitrinillah which I have 32oz left, but I'm going to up my cowash/dc to twice a week since its getting warmer now.  Once I finish that I'll be left with only staples.

Ltown-Jasmine has sales occasionally but she always has a code for 10% off


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

i used up a bottle of giovanni sas conditioner. it will be a repurchase but not right now because i have trader joes nourish spa conditioner which has the same ingredients.

it is HOT and nice outside and i think its gonna continue so i will be back to co wash everyday or either every other day. im so excited. also since i hate growth aids but i want to maximize my growth i will start oiling my scalp every other day with a mix of carols daughter lisa's elixer and khoret ahmen hair oil.

ETA: today i used aveda be curly curl enhancer on my hair in three sections and then put a tiny bit of qhemet gel on each section and my hair felt soooooo soft and it is getting so big. my hair had a really funny shape at first but as it grows the shape forms better on its own, i love it.

im going to cancel my appointment with aveda because im too scared and im going to go with my gut feeling. my hair is really making progress and i dont want to mess that up. even the front area that was damaged is doing better(not as great as the rest), but i can see a difference.
i pulled my hair back into a puff though because i wear a uniform to work and i dont think my hair looks "fit" with my uniform when its out and big. i did the puff and then tied a scarf on the front to lay it down.
aveda be curly is a keeper.

oh and the lady at the bank today said my hair has grown since she last saw me i dont even talk to her like that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hi Beautiful,
> 
> It's women's appreciation Month. To show our appreciation, we're offering you 20% off all orders. Use coupon code "womenrock" at checkout.
> This offer is valid from 3/10 through 3/16. Thanks so much for supporting us and trusting us with something so precious as your hair. We appreciate you!
> ...


 
Thanks for Posting this Sweetie!  I saw someone started a Theaderplexed  Fortunately, I am set with SSI.  Did she ever come out with that Reconstructor

I'll prolly pass (this time)


----------



## Charz (Mar 10, 2010)

^^ She said she is closing after the sale to get ready for her new products. Then I will order


----------



## Ltown (Mar 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^^ She said she is closing after the sale to get ready for her new products. Then I will order


 
Oh you and the Oyin family very cute! How many time have you been there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

Wrote Out my Weekend Wash Day Regi. 

Hope I can use up something (other than a couple of vials) but I am KIM and it feels good.

I hope to be really down to where alot of you are (Stash-wise), this time Next year.

Good Job Ya'll.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 10, 2010)

when I get in, I plan to buy banana brulee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> when I get in, I plan to buy banana brulee!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
That will be Great to Steam with WnS.  Not that it is uber thick or anything, it's just a Great Product.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 10, 2010)

I used it once as a DC and didnt like it. I used it as a pre-poo and I LOVED it! Ill try it with my steamah!



IDareT'sHair said:


> That will be Great to Steam with WnS. Not that it is uber thick or anything, it's just a Great Product.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 10, 2010)

I forgot to let you ladies know that I tried the nutrine garlic shampoo last week and I have noticed a difference in my hairs shedding. so far...it will be a staple. I also signed up for the BSS's club card so I can get some discounts. They have baba de carol (or something like that) on sale. I'll have to research that.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

i am tempted to get the shescentit banana brulee because i love it as a co wash and pre poo. but i dont know. i hate buying just one product from a company and thats all i like from her.

i said i was gonna start co washing more but tell me why i have a strong urge to protective styleerplexed? yall know i hate protective styling lol. i want to put in twists again but i need to shampoo and treat my hair on sunday so that would be crazy of me to put twists in and take them right back out. i want to do flat twists but i have a funny shaped head and cornrows and flat twists just dont look right on me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i am tempted to get the shescentit banana brulee because i love it as a co wash and pre poo. but i dont know. *i hate buying just one product from a company and thats all i like from her.*


 
IK  But 20% "Sounds" sooooooo Tempting  You could buy 2


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 10, 2010)

now Jasmines is having a 20% off sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

with orders over $15 she's including three samples of new items!!!!!!!

*pulls out cc*


----------



## natura87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hi Beautiful,
> 
> It's women's appreciation Month. To show our appreciation, we're offering you* 20% off all orders. *Use coupon code "womenrock" at checkout.
> This offer is valid from 3/10 through 3/16. Thanks so much for supporting us and trusting us with something so precious as your hair. We appreciate you!
> ...





washnset said:


> *now Jasmines is having a 20% off sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> with orders over $15 she's including three samples of new items!!!!!!!*
> *pulls out cc*




 Why do you do this to me?


----------



## Americka (Mar 10, 2010)

My hair was , so I washed tonight. I used up a bottle of Skala Jaborandi and a jar of Baba De Caracol.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2010)

I really don't need anything from Shescentit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I really don't need anything from Shescentit.


 
I hear what cho' sayin' Brownie.  I looked at that 16 oz Fortifying Mask for 20% offerplexed.  

And IMMEDIATELY exited the Site.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hear what cho' sayin' Brownie. I looked at that 16 oz Fortifying Mask for 20% offerplexed.
> 
> And IMMEDIATELY exited the Site.


 
LOL  So did I!! I just got the large sizes of my favorites so I really shouldn't get anything.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 10, 2010)

I just used the honey rinse from SSI that Day36 gave me and used it from the sample that I purchased from the site. I like it. Good thing she's having that sale right now. I used the honey rinse as a co-wash. I fell off of co-washing and I have to get back on it.  

On Saturday I will use the avocado conditioner from SSI.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ I looooove the Avocado Conditioner!! I'm considering getting another big bottle of that and the Green Tea & Hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> I just used the *honey rinse* from SSI that Day36 gave me and used it from the sample that I purchased from the site. I like it. Good thing she's having that sale right now. I used the honey rinse as a co-wash. I fell off of co-washing and I have to get back on it.
> 
> On Saturday I will use the *avocado conditioner* from SSI.


 
Those Also sounded pretty tempting........

_*leaves LHCF before I fold*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

Where Ya'll At?


----------



## Americka (Mar 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Ya'll At?



I'm here just bouncing from thread to thread. I just finished doing my hair and I'm am trying HARD to wait until the 19th or 20th to relax.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm here...working overtime, unfortunately.

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 10, 2010)

Im here. Im thinking about what Im going to order from SSI: So far the honey conditioning rinse, the coco cream leave in and banana brulee. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Ya'll At?


----------



## mkd (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey ladies.  This lady who works in my building basically told me my hair looks better straight and that it looks crazy curly.  I have been feeling really funny about that since then.  Wondering if I should start flat ironing more.  Are other people walking around thinking the same thing??


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2010)

mkd, first thing you need to do is think about the lady who said it, you get me? You know how some people are. Not that it matters. Its what you like that counts. You know you look fly either way, girl!!!!!


----------



## Americka (Mar 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  This lady who works in my building basically told me my hair looks better straight and that it looks crazy curly.  I have been feeling really funny about that since then.  Wondering if I should start flat ironing more.  Are other people walking around thinking the same thing??



I love the curly pic in your avi. If that is what your hair normally looks like when curly, I say leave well enough alone. Do what makes you happy!


----------



## mkd (Mar 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> mkd, first thing you need to do is think about the lady who said it, you get me? You know how some people are. Not that it matters. Its what you like that counts. You know you look fly either way, girl!!!!!


 


Americka said:


> I love the curly pic in your avi. If that is what your hair normally looks like when curly, I say leave well enough alone. Do what makes you happy!


 Thanks ladies.  I don't really know he beyond smiling and making brief conversation.  She is a nice lady and I know she didn't mean any harm but it made me feel like of bad.  She said her granddaughter's hair is looks like mine and implied that she doesn't like her hair curly either.  So I guess its just her preference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> *This lady who works in my building basically told me my hair looks better straight and that it looks crazy curly. *


 



Was she::alcoholic

Tell Dat Fool to Go Sit Down Somewhere::hardslap:


----------



## mkd (Mar 10, 2010)

I am wavering on the SSI sale.  I think I am going to pass because all I would get is the 16 oz banana brulee and I plan on ordering from jessicurl this week so I think I will catch her next time.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2010)

^^ I don't think I'll get anything, either. I did jump on Jasmine's but I didnt' get any hair stuff. Except the free sample...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^

It Did Sound Good.  For a QUICK Second.  (Until I think about my Current Load) And I am on a Use-Up Mission.  

So, Imma pass.  I may catch SSI Black Friday 2010


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

im here.


mkd im sorry that fool said something like that to you. some people just dont know how to keep things to themselves. your hair is beautiful.

im thinking about trying kccc again since my hair is longer and it hangs more. i was gonna just go get some cheap cvs gell and see if i like that first but the ingredients just dont compare. i have a 10% discount for curlmart so i was thinking about getting the 8oz jar. i know 10% aint much but every little bit counts.


----------



## mkd (Mar 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> It Did Sound Good. For a QUICK Second. (Until I think about my Current Load) And I am on a Use-Up Mission.
> 
> So, Imma pass. I may catch SSI Black Friday 2010


  I don't know if I will replace my banana brulee after I finish this jar.  I like WDT better.  But like Brownie said, I like variety.  I don't want to just one or 2 DC.  I will have 3 in my rotation after I finish the sintrinillah and I think I am going to roll with that.


----------



## mkd (Mar 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im here.
> 
> 
> mkd im sorry that fool said something like that to you. some people just dont know how to keep things to themselves. your hair is beautiful.
> ...


 Che, I am loving KCCC.  In fact I am ordering that when I order my jessicurl from curlmart.  I am just getting the 8oz jar though because I only use a tiny amount and the 16oz jar will take me forever to get through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> I don't know if I will replace my banana brulee after I finish this jar. *I like WDT better.* But like Brownie said, I like variety. I don't want to just one or 2 DC. I will have 3 in my rotation after I finish the sintrinillah and I think I am going to roll with that.


 
Sounds Like a Good Plan mkd!  I do want that SSI Fortifying Mask, but it can definitely wait.

I can't wait to break out my Jessicurl WDT.  You all have really talked that one up.  I can't wait!

Truthfully, I will probably always have a huge variety of stuff.  Just not as much


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I am loving KCCC.  In fact I am ordering that when I order my jessicurl from curlmart.  I am just getting the 8oz jar though because I only use a tiny amount and the *16oz jar will take me forever to get through.*



thats why i rather order from curlmart instead of going to whole foods. at least i can get a small jar. i hope i like it. it made my hair when it was shorter a crunchy mess. but then again back then my hair was a mess. the front was completely straight, the back and sides were only 3 inches and i just took a little in my hand and smoothed it on like leave in lol. now that my hair is long enough to section off thats what i'll do.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds Like a Good Plan mkd!  I do want that SSI Fortifying Mask, but it can definitely wait.
> 
> I can't wait to break out my Jessicurl WDT.  You all have really talked that one up.  I can't wait!
> 
> *Truthfully, I will probably always have a huge variety of stuff.  Just not as much*


me too. but im cool with that as long as i know everything works and is a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> me too. but im cool with that *as long as i know everything works and is a staple.*


 

Me too Che.  You put that very nicely!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

i like to have multiples of things "just in case".
and i have no idea why i feel i need a "just in case" stash but i do lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i like to have multiples of things "just in case".
> and i have no idea why i feel i need a "just in case" stash but i do lmao.


 
Ditto  What she said.

But I will be narrowing the selections down significantly


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

i think i have all my staples:

shampoo:
kbb conditioning shampoo
black soap
carols daughter tui

deep conditioners:
ORS mayo(for pre poo)
kbb ll hair mask
oyin honey hemp
giovanni xtreme
giovanni reconstructor
AO gpb
kbb deep conditioner

leave in:
oyin juices
ojon revitalizing mist
aveda be curly
kbb hair milk
carols daughter hair milk

moisturizers:
qhemet heavy cream
qhemet ghee
miss jessies baby buttercream
shea butter
kbb hair cream

stylers:
qhemet gel
miss jessies curly meringue

i think thats all


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I will hit up the Jasmine's sale because I have a lot of body products I wanna use up too.  I do have some perfume roll ons that I think I want to get in sprays so with the sale I may be willing to do that IDK.

Well ya'll know I couldn't stay out my hair too long.  I've added two cowashes to my week.  One on Wednesday when I shower after my kickboxing class and the other on Saturday when I do my deep water exercise class and shower afterwards.   Spring is around the corner. I was thinking of starting a cowashing challenge.  Eisani started one last spring.  

I'm starting to see breakage more and more and getting more SSK's.  My transition may be nearing its end. Summer is a good time to bc.  7/1 would make it 1 year. We'll see.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i like to have multiples of things "just in case".
> and i have no idea why i feel i need a "just in case" stash but i do lmao.


 
I feel the same way!!!  
And, plus, my hair  can be sometimey, you know!! LOL I need different things to meet the different demands of my hair (or so I like to tell myself! )


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2010)

Shay, i agree summer is the best time to bc. i big chopped in the summer and i swear my hair grew so fast. at least it seemed like it. thats why im so excited for this summer, so i can see if i get good growth.
although now im thinking of co washing, doing w&g and trying to get at least 3 day hair instead of co washing daily. ummmmm i just dont know.


i just purchased kccc and miss jessies baby buttercream.
i have gone miss jessies crazy within just the past week or two. idk what to do with myself.
but i did get rid of a ton of stuff so no fret.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> [/B]
> thats why i rather order from curlmart instead of going to whole foods. at least i can get a small jar. i hope i like it. it made my hair when it was shorter a crunchy mess. but then again back then my hair was a mess. the front was completely straight, the back and sides were only 3 inches and i just took a little in my hand and smoothed it on like leave in lol. now that my hair is long enough to section off thats what i'll do.


Kccc made my hair crunchy too but it did make it pop so I'm still on the hunt for something.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies. This lady who works in my building basically told me my hair looks better straight and that it looks crazy curly. I have been feeling really funny about that since then. Wondering if I should start flat ironing more. Are other people walking around thinking the same thing??


 
Mkd, I agree with everyone your curls are beautiful and she probably hating that she can't bounce from curls/straight like you!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Ya'll At?


 
Sleepand now I'm up at 2AM


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

That gallon of Jessicurl WDT is calling my name


----------



## robot. (Mar 11, 2010)

what is with the shoddy customer service of these small businesses!? i found bits in my sunshine too and when i emailed all this broad could say was "sorry."

i feel entitled to another jar.  welp, just lost another customer (after i stock up on sweet thang). i'll miss the scent, but i can blend my own evoo and shea butter.


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

My HV Moist 24/7 gallon shipped! 15 days, not too shabby!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 11, 2010)

It's Thursday and I haven't spent on my hair, YES! I am happy...
I am taking this one day at a time!


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> what is with the shoddy customer service of these small businesses!? i found bits in my sunshine too and when i emailed all this broad could say was "sorry."
> 
> i feel entitled to another jar.  welp, just lost another customer (after i stock up on sweet thang). i'll miss the scent, but i can blend my own evoo and shea butter.


 

I hope I don't find any when I use the stuff chebaby sent me


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, please help me understand maybe I'm cheap but after getting 20% discount on Jasmine the shipping is half the cost of the product???  Well I had to place that on  hold and marinated about it


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ Whachu ordering?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *i found bits in my sunshine *too and when i emailed all this broad could say was "sorry."


 
"Bits" of What   Robot?????????  Glass?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *That gallon of Jessicurl WDT is calling my name*


 
Mine too, but I ain't answering  I got to use what I have.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> Sleepand now I'm up at 2AM


 
Guurl......I read this this a.m. at work and I was thinking "What in the World was LTown doing up????"


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^^ Whachu ordering?


 
16oz Nourshing shampoo $21.00


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Guurl......I read this this a.m. at work and I was thinking "What in the World was LTown doing up????"


 
too much caffeine, I'm off tomorrow and it suppose to rain all weekend so I'll be catnap all weekend to catchup.


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mine too, but I ain't answering I got to use what I have.......


 

I neeeedddd itttttt


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I neeeedddd itttttt*


 
You've been so good. 

You should just get it.

OT:  I know this is 'silly' but I used up a Box of Saran Wrap and the remainder of 1 pack of Rubber Gloves.  I just Indigo'd.

Will prolly rinse it out with something cheap.  Thought about rinising it out with my Tigi or Philip B, but I may save those and use something CHEAP i.e. V05/WR/or Suaveerplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 11, 2010)

I see yall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

OOOO!!!! We're ALL HERE!  How Cool is That!

Hi Ladies


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You've been so good.
> 
> *You should just get it*.
> 
> ...


 

Noooooooooooooo. I asked her when she is having sale on her facebook. I can't imagine bulk products being included tho, they are offered with a significant disount already . Shipping for the gallon is like $18.00. HV's was free


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I see yall.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> OOOO!!!! We're ALL HERE! How Cool is That!
> 
> Hi Ladies


 

Holllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mkd (Mar 11, 2010)

Charz, post if she tells you when the next sale is going to be.  If you don't get the gallon, will you get the 3 8oz option?


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, post if she tells you when the next sale is going to be. If you don't get the gallon, will you get the 3 8oz option?


 
Will do!

No lol I will prolly still get the gallon. Size matters


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Noooooooooooooo. I asked her when she is having sale on her facebook. *I can't imagine bulk products being included tho, they are offered with a significant disount already . Shipping for the gallon is like $18.00. HV's was free*


 
In the Gallon, does she offer both the Citrus & the Island Fantasy?   Just Curious.

I see what you mean.  $18.00 to ship 

That was a good deal on the Moist 24/7.

Will you dispense that into smaller bottles for easier handling?


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> In the Gallon, does she offer both the Citrus & the Island Fantasy?  Just Curious.
> 
> I see what you mean. $18.00 to ship
> 
> ...


 

Yes it comes in both scents but I will be getting unscented. I get tired of scents too fast, it's just better for me that way.

Jessicurl includes an empty container so I may use that? But if I am just using it as a DC, I might not need it. I will just pump it on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Size matters*


 
All Day Long:blondboob


----------



## mkd (Mar 11, 2010)

Charz, girl go ahead and get the gallon.  You already know you love it.  How long do you think a gallon will last you?  Are you heavy handed?


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, girl go ahead and get the gallon. You already know you love it. How long do you think a gallon will last you? Are you heavy handed?


 

I use 4 ounces per DC session. So maybe 

128/4=32

so at one a week, this will last approx 32 weeks if I only use this to DC....which is unlikely with Shescentit and Qhemet coming out with new DCs....so......lol


----------



## robot. (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> "Bits" of What   Robot?????????  Glass?



idk, girl. like little grains of sand or some ish. i think she should've offered to replace it and as soon as i get enough time, i will type up and email telling her so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Charz, girl go ahead and get the gallon. You already know you love it. How long do you think a gallon will last you? Are you heavy handed?*


 
IA w/mk! oke:oke:

I'm Heavy-Handed & Clumsy.  I'd have to put it in smaller Jars to keep from being so wasteful


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> idk, girl. like little grains of sand or some ish. i think she should've offered to replace it and as soon as i get enough time, i will type up and email telling her so.


 

That is trifling. I wouldn't even want a replacement. Glass is made outta sand, you coulda scarred your self! Get a refund girl, it ain't worth it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i*dk, girl. like little grains of sand or some ish. *


 
I think one of the Ladies had bits of glass in hers so PLEASE be Careful

Yeah, Robot, she needs to definitely send you another one because you don't know what's in there.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 11, 2010)

we are >< here!!!

I wanted one product from there and the shipping was $7. I had to hit the x button.




ltown said:


> Ok, please help me understand maybe I'm cheap but after getting 20% discount on Jasmine the shipping is half the cost of the product??? Well I had to place that on hold and marinated about it


----------



## robot. (Mar 11, 2010)

she said the problem has been fixed and she's got a new supplier for shea butter.

wasn't it Colocha who warned us about these grains/glass? i wonder how they handled her case.

i need to get to finish this paper so i can go get my nails done and go to this play, but sunday i'll sit down and type out something.


----------



## mkd (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, LC found glass in her jar.  That is probably glass in yours Robot so I wouldn't use it anymore.  She is wrong for not offering you a refund.


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

Shipping is $15.06............


----------



## mkd (Mar 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Shipping is $15.06............


 Charz, that shipping sounds in line with the size of a gallon container.  I just HATE paying shipping period.  But oh well.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 11, 2010)

is $15.06 good or bad?



Charzboss said:


> Shipping is $15.06............


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> is $15.06 good or bad?


 

I don't wanna pay nothing! :sulks:

But $15.00 isn't bad when other vendors will charge you 8 bucks to ship one 4 ounce product 

And no tax.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 11, 2010)

now thats true. 




Charzboss said:


> I don't wanna pay nothing! :sulks:
> 
> *But $15.00 isn't bad when other vendors will charge you 8 bucks to ship one 4 ounce product*
> 
> And no tax.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2010)

i used the miss jessies sweetback today as a deep co wash and i love it. i tried to put it on dry hair first and it wasnt happening it doesnt spread well on dry hair but on wet hair it spreads so easily. it was very easy to detangle and i think it gave my curls bounce.
one thing about miss jessies though is that i usually get different results each time i use it. so this will only be a repurchase if i continue to get great results. the only other thing is that this conditioner is moisture moisture moisture. i like my conditioners to have a moisture protein balance. so this is not something i could use every week.
i also used a bunch of curly meringue mixed with curly pudding today and my hair is soooooo soft. im surprised. i did scrunch in a little sunshine on my ends though.

also i have to tell yall. and i want yall to keep it a secret. IM A PUNK. yep thats right. i still havent canceled my appointment for aveda. im still thinking about going.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> she said the problem has been fixed and she's got a new supplier for shea butter.
> 
> wasn't it Colocha who warned us about these grains/glass? i wonder how they handled her case.
> 
> i need to get to finish this paper so i can go get my nails done and go to this play, but sunday i'll sit down and type out something.


 
Hey lady, yes it was me, she offered to send out another jar but i said no, i didn't want anymore i was turned off. We might not be the only ones. There first batch i ordered was fine and the next one.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2010)

im scared to use my other jar of sunshine. the first jar was so whippy and creamy and soft and this batch is hard like regular shea. but it smells yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got finished Steamin'.  I used my Sexy Healthy Pumpkin Puree Mask.  I have about 1/2 a tub of that left.  

I couldn't bring myself to use that Lustrasilk/Hempseed mixture this week 

So I will also pull out Keratase (about 1/2 Jar) and rotate the 3 of them until they are all gone.

I'm Not going to use up a thang this week. Except a coupla' Vials.

Oh Well, there is always next week.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im scared to use my other jar of sunshine. the first jar was so whippy and creamy and soft and this batch is hard like regular shea. but it smells yummy.


 
The harder batches are the bad batches, she had switched vendors. I could tell it wasn't right but i wasn't expecting particles.


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

Is it bad that I am still hoarding my afroveda ashlii amala dc?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Is it bad that I am still hoarding my afroveda ashlii amala dc?*


 
No  It Isn't.  

Guess What Ya'll:  I took the protective cover off my 8 ounce BeeMine Luscious Balancing Cream and BLACK MOLD was all Underneath the Protective Label. _*not in the product*_

I Just e-mailed them.  I love that stuff Ya'll.  Now I am grossed out. 

btw:  I ordered this between the Christmas & New Year Holiday.  (Closer to New Years Eve, I think?)


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2010)

Charz, no thats not bad. i wish i had some left. i may make a purchase next month.

T, ewww thats gross. i hope they take care of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, ewww thats gross.* i hope they take care of it*.


 
IK !  

After I was 'bragging' about how nice their products are.....

We'll Seeerplexed


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2010)

i wonder whats the shelf life is. and why was the mold on the lid but not the product?

i got some water in my miss jessies sweetback today so i hope that doesnt go bad. but sweetback isnt a natural product so i dont think i have anything to worry about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i wonder whats the shelf life is. and why was the mold on the lid but not the product?


 
You know how it has that protective paper covering over the top?erplexed  When I peeled it back, it had black mold on the paper lid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Ya'll the Owner from BeeMine is on the Phone with Me Right NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: BeeMine -- She said she thinks she forgot to put the preservative in that batch.  And to Throw it Out.  

She has had another customer say the same thing.

She is refunding my Money and sending me out a New Batch.


----------



## Charz (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll the Owner from BeeMine is on the Phone with Me Right NOW!!!!!!!




Good, get me some free product


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: BeeMine -- She said she thinks she forgot to put the preservative in that batch.  And to Throw it Out.
> 
> She has had another customer say the same thing.
> 
> She is refunding my Money and sending me out a New Batch.


NOW THATS GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

I asked her if she wanted me to send her the Lid, so she could 'see it' and she said nooooo she knows what I am talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Welp....

The Refund is Already in my PayPal.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Sorry that I've been mia, had papers due every day this week! Glad that is over! lol. I see yall been in here acting up a little bit. Came to check on you all last night, and yall almost had me backsliding! lol. I'm almost done with my bottle of JBCO (have more from Jamaica) and will finish a ssi honey rinse soon when I mix up this gift for my friend. 

Have a great night and upcoming weekend, I am off to bed! lol

Oh yeah, I will be graduating in 8 exact weeks! I am nervous but excited (<<<that's an update for mama T lol). GN


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *Oh yeah, I will be graduating in 8 exact weeks!* *I am nervous but excited (<<<that's an update for mama T lol)*. GN


 


Smart Girls Rock!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2010)

Day, you make me miss school so much lol. im happy you will be graduating. congrats!!!

forgot to tell yall that i purchases tigi curls rock today. i will be experimenting with it tonight. i want to see how my w&g would look if i pulled the front forward light bangs. i was thinking that i would let aveda cut off the straight ends if i looks cute but im not sure yet.  thats why i need to play with my hair tonight
also my best w&g ever was when i used curl junkie coffee coco curl cream and TW krinkles and curls foam. well curl junkie is not a staple so i need to make sure i can get great results using any product.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 11, 2010)

I just ordered banana brulee, the honey rinse and avocado conditioner from SSI.

ETA: I also purchased a honey hair mask from my honey child. the reviews on it were great. I wasnt going to purchase it because of the shipping ($9) but somehow the shipping was FREE. I jumped on it!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 12, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry that I've been mia, had papers due every day this week! Glad that is over! lol. I see yall been in here acting up a little bit. Came to check on you all last night, and yall almost had me backsliding! lol. I'm almost done with my bottle of JBCO (have more from Jamaica) and will finish a ssi honey rinse soon when I mix up this gift for my friend.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!!  

I concur Smart Girls Rule!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 12, 2010)

Still debating if I should indulge in the 2 sales considering I did use up some staples and can therefore buy some replacements.  I know I want to try SSI's knew reconstructor which means I could wait for the Easter or Mother's Day sale and get everything then.
Jasmine's items are more of a want/greed then a need.  I don't know I'll look at my carts some more and debate about it since I need the Jessicurl WDT.

I plan on working through my non-staple cowashes for the spring (Shay I'm with you if you start the CoWash Challenge) and have only my staples for the summer when my hair can be really particular.  I think my new PS will be a pony tail twist out.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

You know since the PJ support thread and this one you all got me using some good natural products, to the point I don't like Giovanni anymore. Trouble makers


----------



## Charz (Mar 12, 2010)

^ you gotta watch what you are putting in your body and ON your body. Its not a coincidence in regards to the  relationship between the increase of chemicals that mankind uses and the influx of cancer.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

I just ordered my WDT and KCCC from curlmart.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2010)

I finished an Alterna Caviar white truffle elixir and SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus. I tried my Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy and loved it! So much moisture. Just what I needed! I got a sample but I will definitely be getting the big one.
Not sure what I'll use up next week.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I just ordered my WDT and KCCC from curlmart.



Which size of the WDT did you decide to get?


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Which size of the WDT did you decide to get?


 I just bought 2 of the 8oz jars.  One for myself and one for an e-friend.  I don't think I can go a gallon because it will take me forever to get through it.  But when jessicurl has a sale, I think I am going to get the option that she has for 3 8oz jars.  Are you getting a gallon Vonnie?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, I read all the goodies you ladies were buying I live through your shopping. LOL
I am still here attempting to use up some products.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I just bought 2 of the 8oz jars.  One for myself and one for an e-friend.  I don't think I can go a gallon because it will take me forever to get through it.  But when jessicurl has a sale, I think I am going to get the option that she has for 3 8oz jars.  Are you getting a gallon Vonnie?



I'm going to wait until the summer to get it.  I did get the 3 during the last sale at the holidays.  It definitely makes more sense financially to get the gallon even if it will take forever to get through it.  I think I'll give some to my church friends and some to my mom to try as well.  I am heavy handed especially if I have a lot of something so I know it will get put to good use.

I'm going to pay off some more debt before I indulge in the WDT.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 12, 2010)

So I want to order from Jasmine's (i like the Shea Rinse as a leave in) but can't see myself paying $8 to ship it across the bridge to Jerze.  Do you think she would let me pick it up? or do you think she makes $ on the shipping?

I just want the Rinse and the Ultra Nourishing and the sample but the 20% doesn't cover the shipping costs.

OT: I used up the rest of my Lustrasilk!!!!!  Still working on my cowash condishes and next the Sitrinillah.  May use the HV as a prepoo.  Goal is to be working with only staples by June.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> You know since the PJ support thread and this one you all got me using some good natural products, to the point I don't like Giovanni anymore. *Trouble makers*


ITA

But on a serious note.  My hair is/has been doing so much better with only/mostly natural products (as well as better technique) than ever.   I'd rather pay money for something that works well and is safer for me as I try to be more health conscious as I get older.

It took me 1.5yrs to grow my hair from Chin Length to SL+ when I was in college and only 6mos this time around after my BC in July 09.  I know its using better/healthier products.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mmmaaaaaaaawning ladies! I have risen from the sleeping dead. lol. Thank you all for the support and kind words. Love women lifting up other women, instead of tearing them down. Thanks soooo much, it means sooo much to me! Che, girl you better git back to school as soon as you can. Charz, you are sooo right about them natural products and consciousness of what we put on our bodies. Good steal WNS on the free shipping! And, Itown you better use them natural products. Vonnie and Shay I am soo with you on the cowash challenge if it's started. MKD, glad youre finding great products. You have me looking at that WDT though. lol. Brownie and Americka, keep using up. Robot, I hope she gives a better resolution than that bs. La, I'm proud of your resolve not to buy more. I'm trying! lol. And, T keep trying to using up products and ps in your quest of luscious locks...you will get there sooner than you think!


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

Vonnie, I would shoot her an email and see if she will let you pick up the products.  All she can say is no; you don't have anything to lose.


----------



## Charz (Mar 12, 2010)

My face looks like it went through a chemical fire.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 12, 2010)

Ladies I'm so PROUD of myself!!!!  I FINALLY used something COMPLETELY up!  I don't know the LAST time I did that.  I finished 1 bottle of Alterna Hemp Hydrate.  I just have 5 more to go and 1 bottle of Alterna Hemp Repair. 

I thought I had more but I miscalculated.  I gave my mom a few and I had 7 Alterna's total after I gave her the few. 

Right now I'm DCing on dry hair w/ a mixture of Alterna Hemp Hydrate and Alterna Hemp Repair.  I'm supposed to be working from home today but my hair is more important to me obviously .  At any rate, both products are discontinued but Alterna released a product that's basically a combination of the two.  It's moisture and protein.  So I figured I'd try to make it myself.  We'll see. lol


----------



## Charz (Mar 12, 2010)

Dang, Jessicurl "Isn't planning on any sales."

DMV ladies wanna place a combined order?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Dang, Jessicurl "Isn't planning on any sales."
> 
> DMV ladies wanna place a combined order?


 
I'm in, let me scope the site to see!


----------



## Charz (Mar 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'm in, let me scope the site to see!


 

holllaaaa!!!


Do you like your oyin stuff?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I want to order from Jasmine's (i like the Shea Rinse as a leave in) but can't see myself paying $8 to ship it across the bridge to Jerze. Do you think she would let me pick it up? or do you think she makes $ on the shipping?
> 
> I just want the Rinse and the Ultra Nourishing and the sample but the 20% doesn't cover the shipping costs.
> 
> OT: I used up the rest of my Lustrasilk!!!!! Still working on my cowash condishes and next the Sitrinillah. May use the HV as a prepoo. Goal is to be working with only staples by June.


 
Vonnie that was my point shipping is too much.  Maybe she will and she have bottling deal like Oyin and give you discount.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I just ordered my WDT and KCCC from curlmart.


 
Mkd, how do you use KCCC? I got my sample but don't know how it suppose to be use. My curls pop but the hair was scrunchy, so I may not have use it right.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> Mkd, how do you use KCCC? I got my sample but don't know how it suppose to be use. My curls pop but the hair was scrunchy, so I may not have use it right.


 ltown, the first time I used  it, I used a little of jasmine's shea rinse underneath, my hair was pretty but dry as the sahara.    The subsequent times, I used Jasmine's shea as a leave in, then I used an afroveda butter (almond ginger or the cocolatte) and then I used the KCCC.  I think you should be ok if you use something very moisturing underneath.  I didn't want to shell out the money for knot today when I already have a lot of leave ins but everyone says they work well together.


----------



## Charz (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I am getting sick 

When I get home I am going to wash my hair and DC with Afroveda Ashlii Amala... I don't want it to go bad


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

how i plan on using kccc when it comes is the rake knot today(but im sure you could use any leave in) through my hair in sections. then im gonna go back and dip my finger tips in the kccc and rake it through my section. then im going to take that same section and smooth it between both hands.
i saw a girl on youtube do it(i will post video) and ever since i have been doing it with all my curly hair products  and it does make a difference.
her is the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ja1WQN9ocw

last night i was too tired to wet all my hair to play in it so i just took the whole back section and wet it in the sink. then i raked through curly pudding on one side and tigi curls rock on the other section. honestly each side looked the same. the only difference was that curls rock really seperated the curls but made the hair crunchy. the curly pudding side surprisingly was not crunchy at all.


----------



## Charz (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I am gonna get the gallon of Jessicurl this weekend.....or today.........


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I think I am gonna get the gallon of Jessicurl this weekend.....or today.........


 
Che, can you post the video?  I just rake KCCC through my hair.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

I am going to clarify with elucence tonight.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My face looks like it went through a chemical fire.


did you do a peel?

i have one more use of my GVP paul mitchell detangler. it will not be a repurchase. maybe i will repurchase the paul mitchell one but not the gvp. i use to love it but since my hair has gotten longer it is not as good. and it doesnt make my hair as soft as it used to.
im gonna finish that bottle tomorrow for my co wash before i go to the salon. im also gonna do a quick 5 minute protein with giovanni xtreme before i go too.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, can you post the video?  I just rake KCCC through my hair.


its posted. i really like her hair.
also ladies im soooooooo excited. i recreated my w&g today(never mind the fact i had to pull it back for work lmao.). i used aveda be curly, i love this stuff, and TW krinkles and curls. i think the TW may be a repurchase.
i was right, my problem with my hair was that i never wear the front hair TO THE FRONT. that was my duh moment


----------



## Charz (Mar 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *did you do a peel?*


 

Yup, I look like a corpse. I should have stayed home from work today or worked from home. I didn't think it was gonna be that bad, last time I didn't peel the first and second day.

But the Dr. applied more layers of peel because it was my second time. I have these dime sized brown marks on my forehead and I look like i have a brown ring around my mouth.

I shoulda known something was up when I looked at my face right after the peel and some parts were white, atleast that subsided after 30 minutes.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yup, I look like a corpse. I should have stayed home from work today or worked from home. I didn't think it was gonna be that bad, last time I didn't peel the first and second day.
> 
> But the Dr. applied more layers of peel because it was my second time. I have these dime sized brown marks on my forehead and I look like i have a brown ring around my mouth.
> 
> I shoulda known something was up when I looked at my face right after the peel and some parts were white, atleast that subsided after 30 minutes.


wow. i read about peels over in the make up thread. i was tempted to do one but didnt. i think i will stick to noxema.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2010)

Brownie--I like the Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy too. I'm waiting for another sale and when I need to restock on some of their other items.  We tend to like or should I say our hair tends to like a lot of the same products.

Char--I am so copying you and plan to go to Sally's a buy a bunch of pumps.  It makes life so much easier. 

Ladies I will definitely start the cowash challenge--it is just a matter of me not being lazy.  It will be for spring & summer.  I will start a new thread when spring ends and summer begins but it will all be one challenge.  This will be my chance to use up a lot of my condishes and I may have to restock but we shall see.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> holllaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> Do you like your oyin stuff?


 
Oh yes, and I like the funk butter!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

what if i mix sulfur8 with some lisas hair elixer? yall think that will be a good mix? i havent used sulfur 8 since i was probably 8 years old, for real. lol


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> ltown, the first time I used it, I used a little of jasmine's shea rinse underneath, my hair was pretty but dry as the sahara.  The subsequent times, I used Jasmine's shea as a leave in, then I used an afroveda butter (almond ginger or the cocolatte) and then I used the KCCC. I think you should be ok if you use something very moisturing underneath. I didn't want to shell out the money for knot today when I already have a lot of leave ins but everyone says they work well together.


 
Ok, I appreciate it and I'm watch video Che post I'm going to go buy the jar anyway because I know it will work. Thanks Mkd and Che


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

hey ladies. I just purchased something from njoi creations and I had sulfur added to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

UPDATE:  I told Ya'll the Owner of BeeMine _Personally_ telephoned me last night after I sent her the e-mail about my Product.

Offering her Utmost Apologies.....She immediately 'refunded' my money and my New 8 ounce Luscious Balancing Cream shipped today!

WOW!  (And I didn't even mention LHCF)


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

thats good customer service!




IDareT'sHair said:


> UPDATE:  I told Ya'll the Owner of BeeMine _Personally_ telephoned me last night after I sent her the e-mail about my Product.
> 
> Offering her Utmost Apologies.....She immediately 'refunded' my money and my New 8 ounce Luscious Balancing Cream shipped today!
> 
> WOW!  (And I didn't even mention LHCF)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello, I read all the goodies you ladies were buying I live through your shopping. LOL
> I am still here attempting to use up some products.


 
Me Too JJ!  I'm tryna' stay the course.erplexed


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> UPDATE: I told Ya'll the Owner of BeeMine _Personally_ telephoned me last night after I sent her the e-mail about my Product.
> 
> Offering her Utmost Apologies.....She immediately 'refunded' my money and my New 8 ounce Luscious Balancing Cream shipped today!
> 
> WOW! (And I didn't even mention LHCF)


 That is stellar customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> *Ladies I'm so PROUD of myself!!!! I FINALLY used something COMPLETELY up!  I don't know the LAST time I did that.*


 
You're Right!  It is a Great Feeling to Use something Up (especially when you have soooooooooooooo much).

It feels fabulous to know it's one less thing.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is the link to the sign up thread for the cowash challenge:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=452756


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm psyched about using up my Stash ya'll.  I wish it wasn't such a slow process.  But I'll deal.

Anywhoo, I am taking it one wash day at a time.  I want to get to the point where this isn't such a major problem/concern/issue for me.  

By June, the year will be half-way through, and I 'pray' that I continue to get stuff down.

If I increase my Co-Washing, that will definitely help.  Not sure just yet, what my Summer Regi will consist of.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

i agree T, it feels good to get my stash down too. i was looking at it today and it is really small compared to what it was. i mean the only leave ins i have are kbb and darcys botanicals and my ojon mist.
the thing that will take forever and a day to get rid of are my oils because really i dont even use oils anymore. i have to get back in the habit of adding evoo to all my conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i agree T, it feels good to get my stash down too. i was looking at it today and it is really small compared to what it was. i mean the only leave ins i have are kbb and darcys botanicals and my ojon mist.*
> *the thing that will take forever and a day to get rid of are my oils because really i dont even use oils anymore. i have to get back in the habit of adding evoo to all my conditioners.*


 
I CANNOT WAIT to Hear about Your Experience tommorrow at Aveda!

What time is your appointment???????????

re:  Bolded.  Imma Try really, really, really Hard to get this Beast down, by 12-31-10.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> what if i mix sulfur8 with some lisas hair elixer? yall think that will be a good mix? i havent used sulfur 8 since i was probably 8 years old, for real. lol


 
It will probably be good mix especially if the elixer is just oil, kind of break the dryness from the sulfur. I have BT but also made my own sulfur mix with oils with no problems.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to hear about your Aveda experience too!!!




IDareT'sHair said:


> I CANNOT WAIT to Hear about Your Experience tommorrow at Aveda!
> 
> What time is your appointment???????????
> 
> re:  Bolded.  Imma Try really, really, really Hard to get this Beast down, by 12-31-10.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I CANNOT WAIT to Hear about Your Experience tommorrow at Aveda!
> 
> What time is your appointment???????????
> 
> re:  Bolded.  Imma Try really, really, really Hard to get this Beast down, by 12-31-10.


my appointment is at 2:15. im gonna get there early and maybe they will see me early. i might walk out with conditioner on my hair and a plastic cap so i will make sure to take my hat because i might not allow them to detangle me.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> It will probably be good mix especially if the elixer is just oil, kind of break the dryness from the sulfur. I have BT but also made my own sulfur mix with oils with no problems.


i think the elixer is just olive oil, peppermint oil and maybe sage i cant remember. and i wont put it on my hair, just my scalp.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

WNS, you don't play.  I see you in the exchange forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *so i will make sure to take my hat because i might not allow them to detangle me.*


 
Smart Move Che

Time Out for sitting still, not speaking up and/or being afraid to "Ask" for what you Want/Need, and leaving with less that satisfactory end results --- especially when $ is involved.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

when it comes to banana brulee, I dont!!! I really didnt like it as a DC but I LOVED it as a pre-poo. Even though I just purchased one from SSI, a backup is always good!




mkd said:


> WNS, you don't play.  I see you in the exchange forum.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm psyched about using up my Stash ya'll. I wish it wasn't such a slow process. But I'll deal.
> 
> Anywhoo, I am taking it one wash day at a time. I want to get to the point where this isn't such a major problem/concern/issue for me.
> 
> ...


 T, if you co wash a couple of times a week if you decide to wig it, you could use up a lot of stuff. 

I saw the tigi dumb blonde reconstructor at tj maxx today.  I was going to buy it but I have 3 other protein conditioners that I need to use up.  

I think I am going to get a trim next week.  I really think I have made progress.  I am excited to see.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> when it comes to banana brulee, I dont!!! I really didnt like it as a DC but I LOVED it as a pre-poo. Even though I just purchased one from SSI, a backup is always good!


 When I saw you beat me to it, my feelings were hurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> when it comes to banana brulee, I dont!!! I really didnt like it as a DC but I LOVED it as a pre-poo. Even though I just purchased one from SSI, a backup is always good!


 
Great Deal WnS!  16 oz of BB For $10 Bucks!  That was Great.



mkd said:


> T, if you co wash a couple of times a week if you decide to wig it, you could use up a lot of stuff.
> 
> *I saw the tigi dumb blonde reconstructor at tj maxx today. I was going to buy it but I have 3 other protein conditioners that I need to use up.*


 
Yeah, I am stll tryna' map out my Summer Regi to see if 2 twice a week co-washes will work for me.  I tried to do that last summer.

@bolded.....Great product.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Deal WnS! 16 oz of BB For $10 Bucks! That was Great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 nooooo T, don't tell me that.  I was so close to buying it.  I don't even like one of the protein conditioners I am trying to use up.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks Ms. T!!!! I cant wait give my hair some love with it! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Deal WnS!  16 oz of BB For $10 Bucks!  That was Great.



you gotta be quick in the exchange forum mkd!



mkd said:


> When I saw you beat me to it, my feelings were hurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> [/B]
> nooooo T, don't tell me that.  I was so close to buying it.* I don't even like one of the protein conditioners I am trying to use up.*


 
You don't need it.  Don't Get it.  Keep using stuff up.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

I know T, I don't need it.  My thing is, I don't like using up products that I don't like.  I am going to make myself do it though.  I only use protein conditioners as pre poos so I guess its not that big a deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2010)

Uhh...Speaking of Using stuff up....I used up my 2oz Sample of BeeMine Hair Serum Oil that Che sent me.  

*Thanks Che*  I will definitely repurchase this after I use up some of my other Oils.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

I should be done with my VF tomorrow. Im going to add amla oil to it (Im trying to get rid of that!) and pre-poo with it. Now all of a sudden, my hair likes VF. Too bad Im not buying from HV anymore. Ill try to buy coconut oil from GNC or the Vitamin Shop.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

I love vatika frosting.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I know T, I don't need it. * My thing is, I don't like using up products that I don't like.*  I am going to make myself do it though.  I only use protein conditioners as pre poos so I guess its not that big a deal.


i am so with you to the bolded. i am the type where if i dont like something i will not make myself use it up. i will sell it, give it away or throw it away. i realize though that thats a problem, unless it really does something bad to my hair.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

i have 2 vatika frostings that i need to make myself use. but like i said, i havent been using oils at all lately. i might pre poo overnight with the vatika frosting and then do a protein co wash tomorrow before aveda.

also i am really really really loving aveda be curly. i cant even keep definition because my hands stay in my puff. i thought for sure this stuff would have a semi crunchy hold but nope. its all softness.


----------



## Americka (Mar 12, 2010)

I tried to make it to 12 weeks, but I failed. I relaxed tonight at 11 weeks. Lately I have been DCing twice in one session in 15 to 20 minute intervals. I DC'd with La Plancha and I am DCing right now with Pantene Time Renewal. Both of them have been used up as of tonight. Yay me! I have a large wicker basket where I keep my "currently in use products" and my stash is shrinking! I am so grateful for this thread being resurrected. Thanks again, Charz! Ya'll keep me in check!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

Im going to make it to 12wks for you! Next week is week 11 for me.




Americka said:


> I tried to make it to 12 weeks, but I failed. I relaxed tonight at 11 weeks. Lately I have been DCing twice in one session in 15 to 20 minute intervals. I DC'd with La Plancha and I am DCing right now with Pantene Time Renewal. Both of them have been used up as of tonight. Yay me! I have a large wicker basket where I keep my "currently in use products" and my stash is shrinking! I am so grateful for this thread being resurrected. Thanks again, Charz! Ya'll keep me in check!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

dag...I have five packages coming with hair care products.


----------



## Americka (Mar 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im going to make it to 12wks for you! Next week is week 11 for me.



I will be cheering for you all the way!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2010)

next Tuesday i have 3 packages coming from curlmart. i really want to try jane carter leave in spray but its sold out everywhere. i couldnt find it on curlmart, at whole foods or at beauty first. it must really be popular.


----------



## mkd (Mar 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have 2 vatika frostings that i need to make myself use. but like i said, i havent been using oils at all lately. i might pre poo overnight with the vatika frosting and then do a protein co wash tomorrow before aveda.
> 
> also i am really really really loving aveda be curly. i cant even keep definition because my hands stay in my puff. i thought for sure this stuff would have a semi crunchy hold but nope. its all softness.


 Che, you are making me want to pull out my be curly.  I may use it next week under my KCCC.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i am so with you to the bolded. i am the type where if i dont like something i will not make myself use it up. i will sell it, give it away or throw it away. i realize though that thats a problem, unless it really does something bad to my hair.


 
I'm worse than you, I will just toss it most times.  It's my money I'm wasting so....


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Brownie--*I like the Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy too. I'm waiting for another sale and when I need to restock on some of their other items.  We tend to like or should I say our hair tends to like a lot of the same products.*
> .



 I was thinking the same thing!! I was adding stuff to my cart the other day and realized I was adding the stuff you said you got!! I hope they have another sale soon. I'm really loving the Moku leave in and the IMT.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> dag...I have five packages coming with hair care products.



 This week, I got my box from Hairveda, and my KBB and Jasmine's came today. I have another box coming from Jasmine's and one from Njoi. Most of my Jasmine's is body stuff and from KBB I got lotions and hair oils.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> T, if you co wash a couple of times a week if you decide to wig it, you could use up a lot of stuff.
> 
> I saw the *tigi dumb blonde reconstructor *at tj maxx today.  I was going to buy it but I have 3 other protein conditioners that I need to use up.
> 
> I think I am going to get a trim next week.  I really think I have made progress.  I am excited to see.




I loooove Dumb Blonde!!  I have to hit up TJ Maxx this week!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 13, 2010)

Think I'm going to cowash my puff tomorrow and use  KCCC for the edges.  I used HV Whipped Gelly and it didn't do anything.  

Still debating about buying 1 since I did use 1.

MKD-I will send that email tomorrow.  That will be a big factor if I buy anything.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I think I am gonna get the gallon of Jessicurl this weekend.....or today.........


 
I want to try this so maybe I can pay you for some and cover shipping with you???


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

MY STEAMER IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

so while Im trying to figure out how to put this steamer together (when I have the stabilizing plate screwed in, the wheels wont fit on) Im pre-pooing with amla oil and Vatika Frosting. Im finally finished with that jar of VF!


----------



## newports (Mar 13, 2010)

i really need to join this challenge


----------



## robot. (Mar 13, 2010)

so that wasn't a trim, that was a scalping.  she cut sooo much! i just dc'ed my hair, though AND had a steaming, but my hair feels like straw. whatever shampoo she used stripped me dry.

i'm about to head to Oyin though, so i'll come back to tell you ladies all about it later. 

oh! and i used up a dc today (my birthday!)


----------



## mkd (Mar 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!! I was adding stuff to my cart the other day and realized I was adding the stuff you said you got!! I hope they have another sale soon. I'm really loving the Moku leave in and the IMT.


 Nooooo Brownie.  I went to another TJ Maxx today and they had it too.  just turned my head and turned away.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

happy birthday!



ROBOTxcore said:


> so that wasn't a trim, that was a scalping.  she cut sooo much! i just dc'ed my hair, though AND had a steaming, but my hair feels like straw. whatever shampoo she used stripped me dry.
> 
> i'm about to head to Oyin though, so i'll come back to tell you ladies all about it later.
> 
> oh! and i used up a dc today (my birthday!)


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> so that wasn't a trim, that was a scalping.  she cut sooo much! i just dc'ed my hair, though AND had a steaming, but my hair feels like straw. whatever shampoo she used stripped me dry.
> 
> i'm about to head to Oyin though, so i'll come back to tell you ladies all about it later.
> 
> oh! and i used up a dc today (my birthday!)




Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## robot. (Mar 13, 2010)

alright, i got a minute.

i'd been hurting for a trim for a few months now - my ends were frizzy, brittle, and dry. they felt so bad and made detangling a disaster. a member here recommended the hair company usa in capitol heights months ago, so i decided to check them out since they did natural hair.

my stylist, candace, was very nice and talked to me during the process - explaining this and that. she was very meticulous about my trim and we talked a little about my hair. my back (i think) has always been shorter than my front, but i had a nicely shaped afro all around. but the back now, is as short as when i first BCed! it is less than an inch! not that i really mind, but i had finally decided to start trying to braid/twist/style my hair and now, i don't even have enough hair to do so.  not a big deal. i feel like i look like a boy now, though. lol.

what's ironic is that T suggested the trim instead of shaving but getting a trim just made me want to shave more.  the steam was nice, but i don't feel as though i got a lot of steam (so char, i will be visiting you soon!) and whatever shampoo she used just stripped my hair COMPLETELY. i came home and DC'ed, and my hair still felt very rough, so i'm going to DC/cowash every day until my moisture levels are back to normal.

once i have the time, i'll do a more detailed post on my blog.


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm buying my Jessicurl gallon on Payday, Friday.

ETA: I got my Hairveda Moist 24/7 conditioner gallon.  but this ish didn't come with a pump?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> *MY STEAMER IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 

Welll..........  Is it together yet??????


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2010)

I am mad drove to whole food about 30 min to get my KCCC and they are were out of stock, see I knew my first instinct was to  order on line but no I figure that I'll pick up some other things and save on shipping.  Well online it's $17 why is it $25 in the store Oh well back to doing what I should have order


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> so that wasn't a trim, that was a scalping.  she cut sooo much! i just dc'ed my hair, though AND had a steaming, but my hair feels like straw. whatever shampoo she used stripped me dry.
> 
> i'm about to head to Oyin though, so i'll come back to tell you ladies all about it later.
> 
> oh! and i used up a dc *today (my birthday!)*


 
Hey Ms. RXCore:birthday2         :bday5:  

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

nope 

girl, I tried my best to put it together. I cant get the stabilizing plate on! SO is on his way and hopefully he will figure it out.

I washed my hair with jasmines and nutrine today. I finished the Jasmine's silk and avocado DC. I have my shower cap on with it and Im just waiting to get my steam on. I finished two items today...none of them are repurchases...well maybe the jasmines DC will do better with the steamer than the heat cap.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Welll..........  Is it together yet??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> *nope
> 
> girl, I tried my best to put it together. I cant get the stabilizing plate on! SO is on his way and hopefully he will figure it out.*


 
My Neighbor Put Mine together (& my Dryer).  When I came home from work, he had them together. 

He's_ Retired_ and ALWAYS looking for hobbies i.e. something to do.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

I was tempted to ask a neighbor but I didnt want SO to act up .




IDareT'sHair said:


> My Neighbor Put Mine together (& my Dryer).  When I came home from work, he had them together.
> 
> He's_ Retired_ and ALWAYS looking for hobbies i.e. something to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

WnS --- Let us know how the Ultra Light one works.  And Be Careful.  I read where a few ladies said something on it gets really hot. 

I can't remember if it was the water reservoir thingy or what??? I just remember a couple of people in one of the threads said they touched something on it and it was extremely hot.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for the heads up!!! 




IDareT'sHair said:


> WnS --- Let us know how the Ultra Light one works.  And Be Careful.  I read where a few ladies said something on it gets really hot.
> 
> I can't remember if it was the water reservoir thingy or what??? I just remember a couple of people in one of the threads said they touched something on it and it was extremely hot.


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

I did my Jessicurl WDT Review!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9TmBLxz6eM


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

its saying that the video is private.



Charzboss said:


> I did my Jessicurl WDT Review!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9TmBLxz6eM


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

^ Hmmm, it's working for me 

Maybe this link?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9TmBLxz6eM

Or my homepage?

www.youtube.com/charzboss

Thanks for looking out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I did my Jessicurl WDT Review!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9TmBLxz6eM


 


washnset said:


> *its saying that the video is private*.


 
Yeah.....It asks me for a Password and said I couldn't access it.erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

the first link still says private, but the homepage link worked!




Charzboss said:


> ^ Hmmm, it's working for me
> 
> Maybe this link?
> 
> ...


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....It asks me for a Password and said I couldn't access it.erplexed



Ever since Google purchased Youtube I have had nothing but problems...let me try to figure this out...


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> the first link still says private, but the homepage link worked!



Lol, how does that make sense, it's private but apparently public enough to be on my homepage....sheesh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, how does that make sense, it's private but apparently public enough to be on my homepage....sheesh


 
I also went it on the Homepage Link.  Thanks for Posting.

Good Review! I can't wait to use mine!!!!!! 

If/when it goes on Sale and I am down 'some' items, I will think about buying the 3 8 ounce containers.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

charz, I was watching your WDT treatment and my SO heard you say $100 for 120oz. You know he almost fainted?! He doesnt get it at all. 

my steamer is set up!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> so that wasn't a trim, that was a scalping.  she cut sooo much! i just dc'ed my hair, though AND had a steaming, but my hair feels like straw. whatever shampoo she used stripped me dry.
> 
> i'm about to head to Oyin though, so i'll come back to tell you ladies all about it later.
> 
> oh! and i used up a dc today (my birthday!)


 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

hello everyone
im back from my color. first let me say it was $130 dollars. i was thinking it was gonna be $80 lol. i was way off. anyway the color is not quite what i wanted but the more i look at it the more i see that it is. when i first looked at it i was like "where the hell is the blonde". i specifically told her i wanted an auburn color with honey blonde hi lights. and you dont see the blong until you pull the hair back like in a puff which is cool except for the fact that more and more im wearing my hair out and down, not pulled back.
ok so now i like the color. well see how i feel tomorrow.

onto the bad part. my stylist doesnt listen. i told her several times that the hair in front does not curl like the rest, but if you put some be curly in it and leave it alone it will curl on its own and blend with the rest. you know this chick pulls out the humectant pomade. so i told her that will weigh my hair down. she puts it on my hair anyway and proceeds to try and twirl my hair around her finger. so now im pissed. then when she sees the hair wont curl she says "does your hair not curl right here?"
i was too through. i was like "if you just leave it alone it'll do its thing".

overall it was a good experience but she doesnt know how to listen. ontop of the fact that now i have to treat and re wash my hair because the pomade smells like a strong sweaty man. and she didnt give me a treatment at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> charz, I was watching your WDT treatment *and my SO heard you say $100 for 120oz. You know he almost fainted?!* He doesnt get it at all.
> 
> my steamer is set up!


 
Okay:

IS DA' STEAMAH READY YET ????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hello everyone
> im back from my color. first let me say it was $130 dollars. i was thinking it was gonna be $80 lol. i was way off. anyway the color is not quite what i wanted but the more i look at it the more i see that it is. when i first looked at it i was like "where the hell is the blonde". i specifically told her i wanted an auburn color with honey blonde hi lights. and you dont see the blong until you pull the hair back like in a puff which is cool except for the fact that more and more im wearing my hair out and down, not pulled back.
> ok so now i like the color. well see how i feel tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
Chebaby, Honestly, thanks for your Review.  After reading your review. WnS and Robot's it makes me incredibly leery about returning to ANY Salon in the Near Future.

I was thinking after reading Robot's post earlier, it TOTALLY SUX that you have to come home immediately after 'paying' someone to do your hair only to have to re-wash & condition it.

For Now, I'll just keep 'doing me'

*Oh Yeah:  And ummm no, it was not a Good Experience, if You paid $130.00 and still had a stylist that 'could not' follow directions.  Sorry, it really wasn't.  You should Have Errr Blonde Highlight You wanted w/o having to pull back Nothin.*


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

he doesnt get why we spend so much money on hair care products.

yup, Im under the steamer now. So far so good.




IDareT'sHair said:


> *Okay*:
> 
> IS DA' STEAMAH READY YET ????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> *he doesnt get why we spend so much money on hair care products.*


 
Tell Him:  Me Either


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

Ms. T, why is my steamer screeching?!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> he doesnt get why we spend so much money on hair care products.
> 
> yup, Im under the steamer now. So far so good.


 

 I was under mine about 2 hours ago Ahhhh isn't it nice!


I am chugging along ladies chugging along. Don't break down, use one buy 1 use one buy 1. You can do it ladies!

I haven't bought any products this week, proud of myself. I can't wait to list some things I have used up! I just look at the bottles and wonder why 3 drops last so darn long, LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> Ms. T, why is my steamer screeching?!!!!!!!


 

When it gets there it is automatically shutting off, you need to pull the plug out of the top and add more water.


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> charz, I was watching your WDT treatment and my SO heard you say $100 for 120oz. You know he almost fainted?! He doesnt get it at all.
> 
> my steamer is set up!



LOL! Hey that's allot of conditioner!

$100 is like one salon visit. I don't go to the salon, ya dig?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for your review che. was your stylists name "becky"?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks! I added more water and its all good. This is so relaxing. I may stay under here all night.




JJamiah said:


> When it gets there it is automatically shutting off, you need to pull the plug out of the top and add more water.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

thats how I break it down to him and he gets it now. 



Charzboss said:


> LOL! Hey that's allot of conditioner!
> 
> $*100 is like one salon visit. I don't go to the salon, ya dig*?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Oh Yeah: And ummm no, it was not a Good Experience, if You paid $130.00 and still had a stylist that 'could not' follow directions. Sorry, it really wasn't. You should Have Errr Blonde Highlight You wanted w/o having to pull back Nothin.*


 you are right. im sitting here now with ORS mayo on my hair when i shouldnt have to. i finished the jar by the way.
anyway while i was putting the mayo on i noticed the front of my hair is so darn pretty. its so many blonde hi lites its cute. but why is that not all over my hair? how come i have to pull back my hair to see it? and the real problem is that there is still too much of my natural color still there. i still wanted a little of my own color but she left too much.
my brother said i shouldnt have paid her and i should have told her it wasnt what i wanted but i didnt want to look like thee "black one" in front of all those white people. she and i were the only black people there.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> thanks for your review che. was your stylists name "becky"?


 hahaha no, she was a "laquisha"
no but really her name is Erin and shes nice and talkative but she certainly does not listen.


----------



## Charz (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^^ Girl, I don't care if I look the the "black one". They would be lucky to deal with me instead of dealing with David. He acts a fool, talking about customer rights and ish! I would not have paid.

Che you don't deserve nothing but the best! And if you don't get the best, then you should stand your ground and make them know it is unacceptable.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

for $130, you should have spoken your mind! next time sis, next time!




chebaby said:


> my brother said i shouldnt have paid her and i should have told her it wasnt what i wanted but i didnt want to look like thee "black one" in front of all those white people. she and i were the only black people there.


----------



## robot. (Mar 13, 2010)

T, don't let my review put you off of salons. I don't blame the girl for the shampoo or how much hair she cut - I told her to just take the ends OFF. I had never had a trim before and it has been 8 months since I chopped! My hair does look and feel better than it did before.  I like it now though because it's a little boyish (edgy/artsy) and it finally has a definite shape.

We were laughing about how every part of my head was a different length.  The sides were so ridiculously long they stuck out of my head like antennae almost! lol. we agreed it was odd because it's usually the sides that grow out the slowest from sleeping, tension, wrapping, etc. 

I did like the place I went to and I will be back.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL!!!! . I expect nothing less than the best when I hear of Aveda. I dont think anyone on this site has super positive reviews of Aveda stylists.




Charzboss said:


> ^^^^ Girl, I don't care if I look the the "black one". *They would be lucky to deal with me instead of dealing with David. He acts a fool, talking about customer rights and ish*! I would not have paid.
> 
> Che you don't deserve nothing but the best! And if you don't get the best, then you should stand your ground and make them know it is unacceptable.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

yea, i have to learn not to care about looking like the odd one out when im in the right.
when i hear aveda i think the very best too.

im still trying to decide if i want to twist my hair tonight because tomorrow i have to take a class for work thats gonna last seriously all day long.

also when i rinse thsi mayo out im going to use aveda DR treatment. i used it this morning and i love it. next week im gonna buy another tube or 2 because i can tell that small tube wont last.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

*sigh*

I just spent an hour detangling my hair! I lost a lot of hair in the process. I almost got the urge to take a pair of scissors and cut every knot out or just shave everything off. Fortunately, my SO reminded me to breath and I began detangling slowly. I decided that Im going to suck it up and go to Becky at Supercuts for a one inch cut tomorrow. That way Im getting rid of my ends and I wont have to relax. 11wks post relaxer here I come.

I enjoyed steaming!!!!!!!!!!! Now I just have to find somewhere to store it!

Oops, almost forgot to add I used up these products today: vatika frosting, njoi creations rinse, SSI coco cream leave in and apala beauty sesame elixir. I swear the sesame elixir was the worst thing I could have put in my hair. I used it as a leave in and thats were the tangles, stickyness and dryness came from! I had to wash my hair again and thats why I had so many tangles. I wont be repurchasing anything I used today except for the coco cream leave in.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2010)

WNS even after steaming for an hour it was still and issue with detangling?

  I am so sorry for your experience. Maybe a different conditioner next time


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2010)

So I ordered KCCC, Knot today, Oyin shampoo, and curl leave in all from curlmart, no discount code, shipping for all that $8.00 That what I'm talking about, not $8.00 for one item I wash my hair, use KBB, then KCCC and got some soft defining curls. After watching video Chebaby post, I got hipe and watch several more KCCC videos.  This stuff is great, the leave in helps and eliminate the crunchness. Finally happy thanks ladies!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

yes JJamiah . after I steamed with the Jasmines DC (my hair usually doesnt do well with this...I should have just sold it instead of continuing to use it) I let my hair cool, and I used the njoi creations rinse underneath YTC. I combed my hair while the conditioners were in and ended up taking out two small knots of hair. I slightly towel dried my hair and used the apala beauty sesame elixir and my hair said "oooohhhhhh hellllllllllllll no". I ended up having to do another shampoo and taking lots and lots and lots of knots out of my hair.

*sigh*

I lost some hair but its ok...Im kind of excited about my cut tomorrow. I just hope Becky listens and takes only one inch off. I have my hair in rollers now.




JJamiah said:


> WNS even after steaming for an hour it was still and issue with detangling?
> 
> I am so sorry for your experience. Maybe a different conditioner next time


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> yes JJamiah . after I steamed with the Jasmines DC (my hair usually doesnt do well with this...I should have just sold it instead of continuing to use it) I let my hair cool, and I used the njoi creations rinse underneath YTC. I combed my hair while the conditioners were in and ended up taking out two small knots of hair. I slightly towel dried my hair and used the apala beauty sesame elixir and my hair said "oooohhhhhh hellllllllllllll no". I ended up having to do another shampoo and taking lots and lots and lots of knots out of my hair.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I lost some hair but its ok...Im kind of excited about my cut tomorrow. I just hope Becky listens and takes only one inch off. I have my hair in rollers now.


 

Maybe try one conditioner since you just got your steamer and see what your hair like. I have used YTC with honeyquat/honey, Aubrey with honey. It will work out for you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> *Ms. T, why is my steamer screeching?!!!!!!!*


 
   

  

Mine is totally quiet.  But I don't have the Ultra Light One.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> When it gets there it is automatically shutting off, you need to pull the plug out of the top and add more water.


 
Ours have a 60 minute Dial. No "Screeching" whatsoever before it shuts off -- just like the water/steam is out. 

I think the Ultra Light Ones shut off after _30 minutes_


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

right! have 30 minutes its SCREECHES. I just turn it back on!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Ours have a 60 minute Dial. No "Screeching" whatsoever before it shuts off -- just like the water/steam is out.
> 
> I think the Ultra Light Ones shut off after _30 minutes_


----------



## mkd (Mar 13, 2010)

Che, your color sounds lovely.  did you get all of your hair colored and then highlights on top of that?  When my stylist did my color, she would do a color a little lighter than my natural color on the top half of my hair and then a few blond highlights on top of that.  She left the hair underneath alone.  She said she didn't want to add more color/chemical than necessay to make it look pretty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> LOL! Hey that's allot of conditioner!
> 
> *$100 is like one salon visit. I don't go to the salon, ya dig?*


 I Def Dig It!




washnset said:


> *thanks! I added more water and its all good. This is so relaxing.* I may stay under here all night.


 
Glad you got that Figured Out!  Thanks for helping her out JJ!
It is Sooooooooooooooooo Relaxing

Once you Find the Right DC......Maybe try Jessicurl WDT??? 

ETA:  The "THICKER" the Better especially this Far into your Stretch.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

hmmmm....Jessicurl WDT? I havent tried it yet. I'll have to look into that ASAP. Thanks! Next week is 11 and I know I can do 12. Maybe 16! Its become easier as I go.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Once you Find the Right DC......Maybe try Jessicurl WDT???
> 
> ETA:  The "THICKER" the Better especially this Far into your Stretch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *you are right. im sitting here now with ORS mayo on my hair when i shouldnt have to. i finished the jar by the way.*anyway while i was putting the mayo on i noticed the front of my hair is so darn pretty. its so many blonde hi lites its cute. but why is that not all over my hair? how come i have to pull back my hair to see it? and the real problem is that there is still too much of my natural color still there. i still wanted a little of my own color but she left too much.
> *my brother said i shouldnt have paid her and i should have told her it wasnt what i wanted* but i didnt want to look like thee "black one" in front of all those white people. she and i were the only black people there.


 
Girl Aveda is one of _"Those Salons" Where "the Customer is Always Right"_ 

I would have 'Promptly' told her I wasn't pleased with my $130 "Results" and given her the opportunity to schedule me another 'Free'/Corrective Appointment.  (You can Do that There).

It wasn't like you were at the Salon round da' corner which sells Fish Sandwhiches and Chicken Wings in the back (next to the Bootleg DVD's and Coach/Louis Vuitton Purses!

I would have promptly told them involved the Manager (if I had to) and had my appointment for my corrective.  Call them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> hmmmm....Jessicurl WDT? I havent tried it yet. I'll have to look into that ASAP. Thanks! Next week is 11 and I know I can do 12. Maybe 16! Its become easier as I go.


 
Chile, after week 8 or 9, I hafta' break out the Big Guns.  The Thicker the Better (but I always "Steam" with Thick stuff). 

i.e. Hair Mask/Masque, Hair Paste, Intense Moisturizing Deep Conditioning Treatment, Repairative Treatment etc......

Like Charz said in her YT: Thinner Conditioners may drip when mixed with Steam.

And I just 'prefer' thicker DC'ers.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a reconstructor thats thick. Ill try that underneath the steamer next week.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, after week 8 or 9, I hafta' break out the Big Guns.  The Thicker the Better (but I always "Steam" with Thick stuff).
> 
> i.e. Hair Mask/Masque, Hair Paste, Intense Moisturizing Deep Conditioning Treatment, Repairative Treatment etc......
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Ya'll know I hated to throw out that Brand New 8 ounces of BeeMine. 

I talked to my old College Roommate (she's a Chemist) and she was telling me that even though mold didn't appear to be in the product (just on the top) Spores (sp) could be all througout the product that really aren't visible to the naked eye (only under a microscope). 

Which is probably why they advised me to pitch it.  Well, my replacement should be here soon.  I finished Che's sample along with the Oil.  I really like that stuff.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl Aveda is one of _"Those Salons" Where "the Customer is Always Right"_
> 
> I would have 'Promptly' told her I wasn't pleased with my $130 "Results" and given her the opportunity to schedule me another 'Free'/Corrective Appointment. (You can Do that There).
> 
> It wasn't like you were at the Salon round da' corner *which sells Fish Sandwhiches and Chicken Wings in the back (next to the Bootleg DVD's and Coach/Louis Vuitton Purses!*


 
Girl, you crazy!!! 

I remember this one I used to go to had the best drinks!!!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 13, 2010)

WNS I am sorry to hear about your mini issue. hhhhuuugggggsssss! Glad the boo was there to stop you from doing something you'd regret. huugs boo! I cant wait to see the new do on friday 


I've been thinking of getting a thicker dc myself. Do you ladies think coconut cream with like honey and avocado (or banana baby food) would yield a good thickness? Or, should I just buy a thick dc? I'm 7 months post if that matters.


----------



## Americka (Mar 13, 2010)

Dumb question alert!

What exactly is a conditioner rinse i.e. Capilo Honey and Milk Rinse? Is it an instant conditioner or a deep conditioner? http://store.sickbay.biz/cahoandmiri1.html  I'm curious...


----------



## Day36 (Mar 13, 2010)

hey Americka! I think it is an instant conditioner, that may have a bit more punch. idk. hth lol oh yeah, also, from where do you get your panthenol? *hope I am remembering correctly*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you crazy!!!
> 
> *I remember this one I used to go to had the best drinks!!! *


 
  +  +  +  =

Girl.............  What Kinda Shop was That?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Americka said:


> Dumb question alert!
> 
> *What exactly is a conditioner rinse i.e. Capilo Honey and Milk Rinse? Is it an instant conditioner or a deep conditioner? *http://store.sickbay.biz/cahoandmiri1.html I'm curious...


 
Perhaps Brownie can lend her expertise here. 

I would use it as a final rinse.  It's more like a quickie conditioner.  

That Philip B is called: A Deep Conditioning Cream Rinse.  I was going to use it as a Final Rinse (per Brownie).  Or I was just going to Co-Wash with it.

Even though it says:  Deep Conditioning Cream Rinse, I don't think nor do I  have plans to DC with it.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset i hope your cut turns out nice and im sorry to hear about your knots and tangles.

mkd, she didnt lighten my hair first. she just did hi lights or what i call streaks all over my head. but its not enough. infact there are some sections in the back that looks like there is no color at all.

T, im gonna call them tomorrow and tell them that im not satisfied and that there isnt enough color on my head. is it ok to have two color sessions done so soon back to back?

how do yall use aveda DRT? i just used mine up and i only got 2 uses out of it. within the next two weeks i will have to purchase a bigger bottle. and i hope its a bottle and not a tube.
i braided my hair for a braidout using sunshine and i have about 1 more use out of it. im gonna miss it when its gone. i have another one but its the "bad batch" one and i honestly dont wanna use it.

im pissed. im watching this lifetime rockefella(sp?) movie and the freaking sound on the TV went out lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks girl! Im just getting a one inch cut so hopefully it wont be too much of a change.



Day36 said:


> *WNS I am sorry to hear about your mini issue. hhhhuuugggggsssss! Glad the boo was there to stop you from doing something you'd regret. huugs boo! I cant wait to see the new do on friday *
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of getting a thicker dc myself. Do you ladies think coconut cream with like honey and avocado (or banana baby food) would yield a good thickness? Or, should I just buy a thick dc? I'm 7 months post if that matters.


----------



## Americka (Mar 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> hey Americka! I think it is an instant conditioner, that may have a bit more punch. idk. hth lol oh yeah, also, from where do you get your panthenol? *hope I am remembering correctly*



Thanks for that quick answer! My panthenol came from lotioncrafters.com. Are you thinking about adding some to your products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, im gonna call them tomorrow and tell them that im not satisfied and that there isnt enough color on my head. is it ok to have two color sessions done so soon back to back?*


 
You Don't know how soon they are going to be able to take you (First of All).

Did she:  Pull it through the cap or use Foil for the Highlights?  Chances are, she probably won't be working on the same strands of hair.  So you should be fine.  In between now and your appointment, just keep _treating_ your hair (like you normally do). i.e. DC'ing, light reconstructor etc....

She'll (or whoever) will be focusing more on the back of your head and in the front in the areas where she didn't apply any color at all.

I am really glad you decided to call.  Your Brother was right....


----------



## Americka (Mar 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Perhaps Brownie can lend her expertise here.
> 
> I would use it as a final rinse.  It's more like a quickie conditioner.
> 
> ...



Thanks, T! It is a great price (a gallon for 10 bucks), but then I got sidetracked by the Tropical deep conditioners. *sigh* Addiction is a *****!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah girl @ Americka. I'm thinking of starting to make my own dc's so a def need all the help I can get! lol. thanks for answering


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Americka said:


> Thanks, T! It is a great price (a gallon for 10 bucks), but then I got sidetracked by the Tropical deep conditioners. *sigh* Addiction is a *****!


 
Yeah Day 36 is right.  It's alot 'thinner' in Consistency.  Just like SSI has alot of Cream Rinses. i.e. Honey, Avacado, etc... I think it would be great to Co-Wash with or use as an instant conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Don't know how soon they are going to be able to take you (First of All).
> 
> Did she: Pull it through the cap or use Foil for the Highlights? Chances are, she probably won't be working on the same strands of hair. So you should be fine. In between now and your appointment, just keep _treating_ your hair (like you normally do). i.e. DC'ing, light reconstructor etc....
> 
> ...


 thanx T. she used foil.
see when i went i already knew i was going for color and thats it. i didnt even plan on going back for up keep. i dont like being in salons lol and every thing they did i was watching like a hawk. i dont like being on edge like that. im mad i have to go back.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> + + + =
> 
> Girl............. What Kinda Shop was That?


 
 This hair salon I used to go to. The owner is now serving a loooong sentence for trafficking. erplexed

Creme rinses are usually designed to be a final rinse, I think. Hopefully, its a good detangler, too.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> washnset i hope your cut turns out nice and im sorry to hear about your knots and tangles.
> 
> mkd, she didnt lighten my hair first. she just did hi lights or what i call streaks all over my head. but its not enough. infact there are some sections in the back that looks like there is no color at all.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I thought it was my old TV that went out. My visual went out too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx T. she used foil.
> see when i went i already knew i was going for color and thats it. i didnt even plan on going back for up keep. i dont like being in salons lol and every thing they did i was watching like a hawk. i dont like being on edge like that. im mad i have to go back.


 
It should be awhile, because that color grows out very slowly, so you should be 'good' for awhile, once she gets it 'Right'erplexed  And you are satisfied with the Intensity of the Color.

You'll be good.  It shouldn't be like she's doubleprocessing you, because she should be concentrating on the areas she missed.

You are really liking those Aveda products aren't you?  I had a conditioner I coulda' sent you, but sent it to another poster (a long while back).erplexed  Sawwry.


----------



## Americka (Mar 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> yeah girl @ Americka. I'm thinking of starting to make my own dc's so a def need all the help I can get! lol. thanks for answering



Anytime! Your own DCs? I am scared of you! I would definitely add panthenol and silk amino acids to the DCs. I am on Sickbay.biz right now drooling over the Tropical DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> This hair salon I used to go to. The owner is now serving a loooong sentence for trafficking. erplexed


 
I went to one similar to this right out of College.  Although they were also well-stocked in smokes(instead of 'drinks')..... 

They also had Designer Clothes in the Back that you Could Put in LayAway


----------



## Day36 (Mar 13, 2010)

Americka said:


> Anytime! Your own DCs? I am scared of you! I would definitely add panthenol and silk amino acids to the DCs. I am on Sickbay.biz right now drooling over the Tropical DCs.



lol. yes maam. I figure, why give so much of my money if I can do it by myself? lol. Well, I'm sholl gonna try. If it doesnt work, then I'd have a new lesson-learned and can always go back to the producers. But, um, about that *ahem* skala *ahem* *ahem*


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It should be awhile, because that color grows out very slowly, so you should be 'good' for awhile, once she gets it 'Right'erplexed And you are satisfied with the Intensity of the Color.
> 
> You'll be good. It shouldn't be like she's doubleprocessing you, because she should be concentrating on the areas she missed.
> 
> You are really liking those Aveda products aren't you? I had a conditioner I coulda' sent you, but sent it to another poster (a long while back).erplexed Sawwry.


 lol its fine, youve done so much for me and my hair already. i am loving aveda though. i didnt think i would. i liked the brilliant conditioner when i was relaxed but thats all. now i love DR, be curly, and brilliant. i still have the dry remedy to try.



ltown said:


> Ok, I thought it was my old TV that went out. My visual went out too!


my visual went out too. just when it was getting good. my sound is still out



IDareT'sHair said:


> I went to one similar to this right out of College. Although they were also well-stocked in smokes(instead of 'drinks').....
> 
> They also had Designer Clothes in the Back that you Could Put in LayAway


lmao i thought that only happened on TV.erplexed


----------



## Americka (Mar 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> lol. yes maam. I figure, why give so much of my money if I can do it by myself? lol. Well, I'm sholl gonna try. If it doesnt work, then I'd have a new lesson-learned and can always go back to the producers. But, um, about that *ahem* skala *ahem* *ahem*



I went to Big Lots last Sunday and they didn't have anything. erplexed However, if you would like to "try" Skala I can send you a bottle of conditioner and the styling leave in cream in either Aloe Vera or the Avocado formula. I'll even throw in an ounce or two of panthenol for you to try. No charge to you, of course. Just pm me your address and I'll try to mail it by Friday. Let me know!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 13, 2010)

omg are you sure Americka?! omg. I appreciate it soo much. you dont have to though. sending you the pm now. lol. if you want me to send shipping, just send me your paypal addy. thanks soooooooo much! and, also *scratches head and whispers* how do you use the panthenol, as in ratio? thanks soo much!

ETA: I feel like I just won the daggone lottery! lol Thank you!


----------



## mkd (Mar 13, 2010)

Che, you should be able to get more color added and be ok as long as she is just putting color on the virigin hair and not the hair that got colored today.   If you want her to make the hair you got highlighted today lighter, I think that might be doing too much.


----------



## Americka (Mar 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> omg are you sure Americka?! omg. I appreciate it soo much. you dont have to though. sending you the pm now. lol. if you want me to send shipping, just send me your paypal addy. thanks soooooooo much! and, also *scratches head and whispers* how do you use the panthenol, as in ratio? thanks soo much!



Yes, I am sure and I don't want your money. I do need to know if you want to try the Aloe Vera or the Avocado because I'm sending you the conditioner and the leave in styling cream. 

*I found this chart some time ago regarding the amount of panthenol to add to products. ** Easy to use and measure, simply add to the water phase of your formula. It is stable under lotion processing conditions, but should not be boiled. Use rates depend upon your application.* *Panthenol use in body and hair care formulation * PRODUCT​ Use rate

​ Rinse-off hair conditioner  1% to 5% ​ Leave-in hair conditioner  .1% to .5% ​ Hair tonic / serum  .3% to 1.0% ​ Facial & body lotions  .2% to 1.0% ​ Anti-aging serum  .4% to 2% ​ After-sun lotions  .5% to 2.0% ​


----------



## chebaby (Mar 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, you should be able to get more color added and be ok as long as she is just putting color on the virigin hair and not the hair that got colored today. If you want her to make the hair you got highlighted today lighter, I think that might be doing too much.


 hmmmm well ill have to think about it. color is all over the place its just not light enough. i dont know....


----------



## Day36 (Mar 13, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes, I am sure and I don't want your money. I do need to know if you want to try the Aloe Vera or the Avocado because I'm sending you the conditioner and the leave in styling cream.
> 
> *I found this chart some time ago regarding the amount of panthenol to add to products. ** Easy to use and measure, simply add to the water phase of your formula. It is stable under lotion processing conditions, but should not be boiled. Use rates depend upon your application.* *Panthenol use in body and hair care formulation * PRODUCT​ Use rate
> 
> ​ Rinse-off hair conditioner  1% to 5% ​ Leave-in hair conditioner  .1% to .5% ​ Hair tonic / serum  .3% to 1.0% ​ Facial & body lotions  .2% to 1.0% ​ Anti-aging serum  .4% to 2% ​ After-sun lotions  .5% to 2.0% ​



Um, I feel really stupid for this question, but I never understand the %. What do they mean? I hardly use measurements, I just kinda "feel" out the ingredients.


----------



## Americka (Mar 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Um, I feel really stupid for this question, but I never understand the %. What do they mean? I hardly use measurements, I just kinda "feel" out the ingredients.



Panthenol should only be that percentage of the product. For example, if you are going to add it to a regular conditioner (rinse out/instant), it should only be 1 to 5 % of the entire bottle. So that would be almost one ounce of a 16 ounce bottle. For a DC, it would be much less at about half an ounce! Honestly, I just eyeball it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went to one similar to this right out of College. Although they were also well-stocked in smokes(instead of 'drinks').....
> 
> They also had Designer Clothes in the Back that you Could Put in LayAway


 

 Those were the days, weren't they??? erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey ladies, I lost a lot more hair yesterday. What's going on? After I took outvthe roller set, I found more knots and tangle. Some hair ended up breaking off.


----------



## Americka (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> Hey ladies, I lost a lot more hair yesterday. What's going on? After I took outvthe roller set, I found more knots and tangle. Some hair ended up breaking off.



Prior to relaxing on Friday, when I washed the last two or three times I had a heck of a time detangling my hair as well. I clarified and all of my products have serious slip. I could get through my new growth with a rat tail comb   - it was my length and ends that gave me a problem. I bought a fake Denman at CVS and I detangled with massive amounts of conditioner in the shower and that helped tremendously. I couldn't take a chance that another wash session would be the same way, so I relaxed. I wish I knew what caused my issue as well. Where did the hair break off? Was it at the line of demarcation?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

I think my hair broke off at the line of demarcation and everywhere else it wanted to . I'm going to get a cut today, however all the problems I had with my hair started from the roots on down.





Americka said:


> Prior to relaxing on Friday, when I washed the last two or three times I had a heck of a time detangling my hair as well. I clarified and all of my products have serious slip. I could get through my new growth with a rat tail comb   - it was my length and ends that gave me a problem. I bought a fake Denman at CVS and I detangled with massive amounts of conditioner in the shower and that helped tremendously. I couldn't take a chance that another wash session would be the same way, so I relaxed. I wish I knew what caused my issue as well. Where did the hair break off? Was it at the line of demarcation?


----------



## Americka (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> I think my hair broke off at the line of demarcation and everywhere else it wanted to . I'm going to get a cut today, however all the problems I had with my hair started from the roots on down.



I'm sure you kept your hair moisturized... Wow! I think no matter how moisturized we keep that area, some breakage will occur. Some strands of hair are weaker than others. Have you ruled out too much protein or moisture?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe it was too much moisture. I just might end my stretch early. 




Americka said:


> I'm sure you kept your hair moisturized... Wow! I think no matter how moisturized we keep that area, some breakage will occur. Some strands of hair are weaker than others. Have you ruled out too much protein or moisture?


----------



## Americka (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> Maybe it was too much moisture. I just might end my stretch early.



Just make sure your hair is as healthy as possible before your relax. Keep us posted, ok?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> Hey ladies, I lost a lot more hair yesterday. What's going on? After I took outvthe roller set, I found more knots and tangle. Some hair ended up breaking off.


 


washnset said:


> I think my hair broke off at the line of demarcation and everywhere else it wanted to . I'm going to get a cut today, however all the problems I had with my hair started from the roots on down.


 


washnset said:


> Maybe it was too much moisture. I just might end my stretch early.


 
Yeah, you Definitely have to Learn to Listen to your Hair and know when to End Your Stretch when it starts to be more counterproductive _i.e. doing more harm than good._

Stretching is a learning process.  And once you have to build up to.  11 weeks is good WnS.  You've learned some things.  Next time, aim for 12-14.  Each time, you'll know what to do to increase your stretch (should you decide that's what you want to do).

You have to rely alot on knowing when to switch and change products to accomodate your stretch.  But most of all, you have to know when to end it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Americka. My hair seems to be ok now. I think it got the message that I was going to chop it all off. I'm on my way to supercuts for a cut and maybe a flatiron.



Americka said:


> Just make sure your hair is as healthy as possible before your relax. Keep us posted, ok?


----------



## Americka (Mar 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, you Definitely have to Learn to Listen to your Hair and know when to End Your Stretch when it starts to be more counterproductive _i.e. doing more harm than good._
> 
> Stretching is a learning process.  And once you have to build up to.  11 weeks is good WnS.  You've learned some things.  Next time, aim for 12-14.  Each time, you'll know what to do to increase your stretch (should you decide that's what you want to do).
> 
> You have to rely alot on knowing when to switch and change products to accomodate your stretch.  But most of all, you have to know when to end it.



Very wise words, T!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2010)

I finished a Komaza Moku Shampoo sample, two packets of morrocan mud, and 1 bottle of lavendar water.  The shampoo will be a repurchase in the future.  The morrocan mud and lavendar water was part of a kit from Afroveda.  I won't repurchase the kit but I will continue to purchase morrocan mud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

Right now I am baggying with a Creamy Mix.  May Baggy all day.  Will seal with Oil.

Not planning on relaxing until Easter Weekend, so I have a coupla' weeks to go.  Last relaxer was Christmas Day.

Hopefully, I will use up some stuff in the next few weeks.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

I went to the supercuts by my job and they are closed for good. I came back home to look for another location and call them. I just wanted a flatiron and cut but they said it's better to cut wet hair because cutting dry hair can be uneven. I just can't win!


----------



## Americka (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> I went to the supercuts by my job and they are closed for good. I came back home to look for another location and call them. I just wanted a flatiron and cut but *they said it's better to cut wet hair because cutting dry hair can be uneven.* I just can't win!



Say what? Maybe if you were newly relaxed, but not at almost 11 weeks post. That is a recipe for uneven hair. Either find someone who can do it as you want it or wait until you relax and then trim/cut. Keep ya chin up and don't let little moments get ya down!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 14, 2010)

huuuuuugs WNS. Do you want me to see if my stylist in Bklyn can do it for you? She's a bit more expensive, but great at what she does. Or, there is a supercuts on university place and like 12th street in the city. Maybe try there? I am sorry chickie. I wish I could cut/trim, I'd do it for you. let me know what you decide. hugs!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> I went to the supercuts by my job and they are closed for good. I came back home to look for another location and call them. I just wanted a flatiron and cut but they said it's better to cut wet hair because cutting dry hair can be uneven. I just can't win!



When my hair was relaxed I used to get my hair cut wet. I didn't have a curl pattern at all. I think its better to cut on dry hair because its straight and easier to cut without having the curly roots. 

I say trust your instincts and cut with straight hair.



Americka said:


> Say what? *Maybe if you were newly relaxed, but not at almost 11 weeks post. That is a recipe for uneven hair.* Either find someone who can do it as you want it or wait until you relax and then trim/cut. Keep ya chin up and don't let little moments get ya down!



ITA. That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

ohmygosh, i have been sleeping on the honey hemp condish! it is delicious!

me and a few girlfriends are going to the bottling party on wednesday. i'ma get the big bottle!


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

okay, here is what i sent to sunshine.  what do you think? i didn't realize it was so long:



> I have a few things I would like to say about your customer service, Sunshine. I'll first start by saying how much I adore you and all your endeavors. I am a member of your ning site, I read your blog posts, and I am faithfully subscribed to you on Youtube. You have a truly beautiful and uplifting spirit. I love your videos because you always have a positive word to say - you kind words have often helped me with my confidence when it comes to my natural hair. That being said, I am so disappointed that this experience of enjoyment has not been extended to your customer service.
> 
> I have been a member of a very large, popular hair care site for 2-3 years. It was there that your sunshine received RAVE reviews from a member I looked up to and trusted. Naturally, I was excited to try this new product she was so in love with. Many of us were excited for your line of products. Unfortunately, when I first came to your shop, you were closed. I checked back daily for weeks, just waiting for you to open. And if you can recall from my first messages to you, I was eager to order a lot of products. When they arrived, I came to love them! I used them daily and even gave a jar to a girlfriend of mine - she came to love your sunshine as well. I felt as though I had a line of products/company that I could always come back to and receive wonderful products. I had plans on ordering quite a lot of sunshine in the future - I looked forward to becoming a faithful customer of yours.
> 
> ...



i'll keep you all updated as to her reply, naturally.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

i should've proofread.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 14, 2010)

I did a prepoo with lustersilk mango, give that to dd, dc with ors and ao with steamer. So I've used up my ORS! I'll be participating in Shay co washing, since I've been natural my hair looks better after a clean wash.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 14, 2010)

I miss you ladies!
I've been MIA with classes kicking my butt..
plus..ahem...
*blushes*
I am failing this challenge miserably...


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> okay, here is what i sent to sunshine.  what do you think? i didn't realize it was so long:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep you all updated as to her reply, naturally.


 
Robo you did really well. And you are better than me because im not supporting her anymore. I can't.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Robo you did really well. And you are better than me because im not supporting her anymore. I can't.



and i know you really liked her products too. had she offered to replace yours?


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

she just replied. i'm glad she realized that she made and mistake and has offered to fix it. 

colocha, if you want, she'd like for you to send her another email so she can provide the service you deserved from the jump.



> Dear Melyssa,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for the heartfelt e-mail. I greatly appreciate you taking the time to let me know how you feel and for giving me an honest opinion of your experiences with Peace Love and Sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Mar 14, 2010)

hello ladies.
i just got back from aveda. they are going to do my hair over again on wednesday for free. im happy about that but im really upset at the same time because i feel like this is doing too much to my hair. also i was told several times tolda by different people that my hair looks like i did it in my kitchen or that it doesnt look worth the money. and i do not feel like they were being jealouse or rude because i agree. others have said its cute but i dont think so. but i will treat my hair again before i go.
i also went to cvs today and picked up la bella lots of curls gel. i have it on a section of hair in the back over some kckt just to see how it does. i will report back when its dry. if i love it then i will only use kccc on special days until i run out.

also at cvs the girl checking me out asked was i natural, i said yes and she asked how long it took me to grow my haiir out. i told her next month will make a year and she went on to tell me that she just cut all her hair off because she had locks for 4 years but she wanted to look like the girls with relaxers so she got one. within a few months her hair broke off so she went natural. she asked what i used when i first cut my hair and i said shea butter.
im not good with being put on the spot so i wasnt thinking fast enough but had i been i would have told her to use TW products since they now have the whole line. instead i just told her about shea butter and natural oils and told her to make her own conditioner with oils, shea butter and coconut milk and honey.
i told her i hope her hair grows long and beautiful and then left.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> and i know you really liked her products too. had she offered to replace yours?


 
Yes she did but i didn't want it. I don't know what you found in yours but mine was glass. I use the same things on my daughter too. I cannot risk it. Anyway it would have came from the same batch of shea butter because she was still open.


----------



## Americka (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> she just replied. i'm glad she realized that she made and mistake and has offered to fix it.
> 
> colocha, if you want, she'd like for you to send her another email so she can provide the service you deserved from the jump.



Awesome job, RC! Sunshine really poured out her heart in that email.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> she just replied. i'm glad she realized that she made and mistake and has offered to fix it.
> 
> colocha, if you want, she'd like for you to send her another email so she can provide the service you deserved from the jump.


 
No hun. I know its not her fault and i did tell her that, she could not have known what her supplier gave her. I will wait and see when she gets everything together and i may revist. But as of now i just don't feel comfortable.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> No hun. I know its not her fault and i did tell her that, she could not have known what her supplier gave her. I will wait and see when she gets everything together and i may revist. But as of now i just don't feel comfortable.


 i can understand this. its not her fault like you said but with using it on children its not safe. i mean its not safe for anyone but really not kids.
i still dont know if i will use the "bad batch" jar i have. i usually give things to my mother but i know i wont be doing that with this jar lol. if i dont use it i will just throw it out because there is no way i would feel right about giving it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

If we've ALL Learned one thing, it is how to be Smart Consumers.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If we've ALL Learned one thing, it is how to be Smart Consumers.



agreed. i can be a pushover sometimes, but i've learned that i shouldn't be shy when it comes to demanding exactly what i want (in a polite way), especially where my money is concerned.

these small businesses should be bending over to make ME happy, not me keeping quiet because i don't want to be a bother. i am a blogger, consumer, an individual with a voice and various platforms to use it (youtube, lhcf, my blog, etc) and i'll be damned if i don't use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *agreed. i can be a pushover sometimes, but i've learned that i shouldn't be shy when it comes to demanding exactly what i want (in a polite way), especially where my money is concerned*.


 
Me Too Robot! 

That's why I am glad Che's took care of her _situation_ w/Aveda.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If we've ALL Learned one thing, it is how to be Smart Consumers.


 so ture
one thing i can say is that after i finish everything i have now, and that wont take long because im really using things up, i will only be using things i buy locally. so i will have to say good bye to kbb. naw im lying lol. there is no way im giving up kbb but besides that in all honestly i will be buying everything else locally.
i can get miss jessies(when it comes to target)
qhemet
oyin(which im slowly fazing out anyway)
aveda
carols daughter
kinky curly



ETA: let me just say that the la bella is almost dry and it is not crunchy at all. the definition is crazy. its like it plumped my curls and made them bigger. im going to do more sections now lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 14, 2010)

I have protective styled all winter, in april im going to trim my hair and see if i can get all the colochas in a pony without struggling. I will be natural 2 years in july. I should be wl by now right?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks ladies for all of your support. I decided to relax my hair and not continue with my stretch. after yesterdays tangles and knots, I knew I couldnt do it any longer. I went to an AA salon and ended up walking out. I sat there for a while and for that short time, I wasnt greeted and no one asked me what services I would be getting. I went to a Domincan salon where I was seen within a short time. The stylist suggested a cut, but I dont trust that place. In the end, she wanted to blow dry my hair out but I told her NOOOOOO! I cant stand the rough brushing of my hair and all of the unnecessary heat on my hair. I asked for a french braid and its cute! I look like im 19 years old, but I guess thats how I'll catch those young boys! The french braid will keep me out of my hair for a week which saves me a lot of time and gives me more time here on LHCF. I didnt really do a length check because I still need a cut. I'll just say Im a healthy shoulder length. I finished a njoi creations nourishing pomade last night!




Americka said:


> Say what? Maybe if you were newly relaxed, but not at almost 11 weeks post. That is a recipe for uneven hair. Either find someone who can do it as you want it or wait until you relax and then trim/cut. Keep ya chin up and don't let little moments get ya down!





Day36 said:


> huuuuuugs WNS. Do you want me to see if my stylist in Bklyn can do it for you? She's a bit more expensive, but great at what she does. Or, there is a supercuts on university place and like 12th street in the city. Maybe try there? I am sorry chickie. I wish I could cut/trim, I'd do it for you. let me know what you decide. hugs!





BostonMaria said:


> When my hair was relaxed I used to get my hair cut wet. I didn't have a curl pattern at all. I think its better to cut on dry hair because its straight and easier to cut without having the curly roots.
> 
> I say trust your instincts and cut with straight hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> * but I guess thats how I'll catch those young boys!*


----------



## Americka (Mar 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> thanks ladies for all of your support. I decided to relax my hair and not continue with my stretch. after yesterdays tangles and knots, I knew I couldnt do it any longer. I went to an AA salon and ended up walking out. I sat there for a while and for that short time, I wasnt greeted and no one asked me what services I would be getting. I went to a Domincan salon where I was seen within a short time. The stylist suggested a cut, but I dont trust that place. In the end, she wanted to blow dry my hair out but I told her NOOOOOO! I cant stand the rough brushing of my hair and all of the unnecessary heat on my hair. I asked for a french braid and its cute! I look like im 19 years old, but I guess thats how I'll catch those young boys! The french braid will keep me out of my hair for a week which saves me a lot of time and gives me more time here on LHCF. I didnt really do a length check because I still need a cut. I'll just say Im a healthy shoulder length.



Yes, stretching is important because it lengthens the amount of time between relaxers, but as T said, we have to know when to end a stretch. I have never stretched 11 weeks in my life until this past week. I will shoot for 12 weeks again, but if I can't make it past 12, it is okay. The important thing is the health of our hair, not the length of our stretch. Now, where are them pics?!.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

true dat, true dat! maybe next time Ill end at 9-10wks. I'll ask my SO to take a pic of my hair so I can post it!




Americka said:


> Yes, stretching is important because it lengthens the amount of time between relaxers, *but as T said, we have to know when to end a stretch*. I have never stretched 11 weeks in my life until this past week. I will shoot for 12 weeks again, but if I can't make it past 12, it is okay. *The important thing is the health of our hair, not the length of our stretch*. Now, where are them pics?!.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I will be natural 2 years in july. *I should be wl by now right?*


 
Noooo.  You should be exactly where you are right now. 

We'll all arrive at our destination at The "Appointed Time."


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> *The important thing is the health of our hair, not the length of our stretch.*


 
Word!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> so that wasn't a trim, that was a scalping.  she cut sooo much! i just dc'ed my hair, though AND had a steaming, but my hair feels like straw. whatever shampoo she used stripped me dry.
> 
> i'm about to head to Oyin though, so i'll come back to tell you ladies all about it later.
> 
> oh! and i used up a dc today (my birthday!)



Happy Belated Birthday!!  Hope you had a good day


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Noooo. You should be exactly where you are right now.
> 
> We'll all arrive at our destination at The "*Appointed Time*."


 
Well i hope that is before jesus comes, i want to be able to flick my hair and let it fall on my breastis one good time before i leave this earth. lmao


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy belated birthday robo, i just saw that.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks, ladies. 

i need charz... when would be good for me to come over. should i bring a condish? how do you steam? can we watch a movie and eat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Well i hope that is before jesus comes, i want to be able to flick my hair and *let it fall on my breastis one good time before i leave this earth.* lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *how do you steam? can we watch a movie and eat? *


 
You Fill It Up with Water.  It's Quiet. 

And yes, you can eat & watch TV successfully.


----------



## Charz (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> thanks, ladies.
> 
> i need charz... when would be good for me to come over. should i bring a condish? how do you steam? can we watch a movie and eat?



Lol you can come anytime and yes it's quiet enough to watch a movie. I have conditioner you can use. I want pizza!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 14, 2010)

this week i dont know what i will use up. hmmmm i think i will finish this garnier moisture works conditioner, my sunshine, and i dont know what else.
this weekend i plan on treating myself to aveda damage rememdy treatment in the 16oz and a bottle of color conserve treatment.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 14, 2010)

LaColocha! LMFAO That's horrible, but I hear ya!

BTW what happened with Peace Love & Sunshine? I saw the letter but I'm not sure what happened.  I went to her website and its still closed. Its been 2 months now http://www.etsy.com/shop/Peaceloveandsunshine


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 14, 2010)

I got a an email back from Dana @ jasmine's and she said that her husband does local deliveries for customers.  I think I'll do all my orders with her like this.  I hate paying and waiting for shipping.

How many hours do I have left before the sale ends

I'm going to get:
Shea rinse (replace the one I'm almost finish)
Ultra nourishing Condish
Facial toner (I want to use natural stuff on my face too!)
Free sample of Babassu Butter Cream Xtreme Conditioner

Tomorrow will be henna day so I'll be able to use up some stuff I thinkerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Free sample of *Babassu Butter Cream Xtreme Conditioner*


 
Now....This Sounds Like My Kind of Conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 14, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I got a an email back from Dana @ jasmine's and she said that her husband does local deliveries for customers. I think I'll do all my orders with her like this. I hate paying and waiting for shipping.
> 
> How many hours do I have left before the sale ends
> 
> ...


 
Vonnie, have you used the Ultra Nourishing condish before??


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now....This Sounds Like My Kind of Conditioner



You and me both!! You and me both!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

It's Good that we're all Looking at what we can:

A) Use Up B) Re-Purchase C) Not Replace D) Try something new or E) Researching/Analyzing New Products 'prior' to Purchasing.

We're doing really good.  3 times is the Charm.  It took us 3 Tries to Get this Challenge Right.  

Now, we're making some Progress.

Keep Up the Good Work Ladies......It Seems Everyone is taking a serious approach to managing their Stashes.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 14, 2010)

The Babassu conditioner didn't work for my hair.  It just sat on my hair and did nothing. The shea butter creme rinse and the avocado silk conditioner are fantastic.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen Eisani?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

I can catch the greyhound this weekend....

I like it when LHCF'ers get together and have fun. Im meeting up with Day36 this Friday to go shopping!




Charzboss said:


> Lol you can come anytime and yes it's quiet enough to watch a movie. I have conditioner you can use. I want pizza!


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 14, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Has anyone seen Eisani?


 
She is ok, i saw her in ot either yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant wait to meet up with WNS. We're gonna have fun at C21! All I am going for are shoes for graduation and a silk scarf for my head...that's my story and plan, and I am sticking to it! lol

Robot, how was your birfday? Hope it turned out to be even greater than you wanted. 

Have a good night and an even better week ladies, love ya all!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2010)

I finished a Komaza Moku conditioner.  It will be a repurchase.  Another reminder to buy pumps because that stuff is hard to get out the bottle.  I took the top off and was hitting it against the counter.  I have to hit some conditioners against the wall in the shower. Yep I need to invest in some pumps.

I'm thinking I will finish an aloe vera gelly and Amala Cream Rinse this week.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol you can come anytime and yes it's quiet enough to watch a movie. I have conditioner you can use. I want pizza!



pizza sounds good. i'm on spring break now so any day is good for me!  idk your work hours, so just let me know and i'll be right over.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

Day36 said:


> I cant wait to meet up with WNS. We're gonna have fun at C21! All I am going for are shoes for graduation and a silk scarf for my head...that's my story and plan, and I am sticking to it! lol
> 
> Robot, how was your birfday? Hope it turned out to be even greater than you wanted.
> 
> Have a good night and an even better week ladies, love ya all!



thanks, chica! it was really nice. quiet, i did fun things with my family and best friend. the day before, me and a girlfriend had fun with henna and brownies. lol.

i wanted to go to a party but my plans got turned around. my night was awkward, but i plan to party during the week since it's break.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> LaColocha! LMFAO That's horrible, but I hear ya!
> 
> BTW what happened with Peace Love & Sunshine? I saw the letter but I'm not sure what happened.  I went to her website and its still closed. Its been 2 months now http://www.etsy.com/shop/Peaceloveandsunshine



she said she hopes to open by next week.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 14, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Vonnie, have you used the Ultra Nourishing condish before??



No.  I looked at the ingredients and thought it might be  good for me


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention that although I'm not buying anything during Jasmine's sale my mom is . She got turned out with that basket I gave her for her birthday.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 14, 2010)

hello again.
So I've read a few posts and wow I had no idea that sunshine was closed for weeks. I had no idea about the batch with glass either. I hope mine is okay.
I am on spring break and I am looking forward to catch up.
Even though I failed "a bit", I am still using up a lot. Decided to stick with one brand of deep conditioner. I also gave to my mom and a friend tons of products...so it 's good.
my latest purchase is from fleurtzy
http://www.textureplayground.com/blog/?page_id=3079

I am also happy that the warmer months are here that way  i can use up quickly the products


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

those first two items look good. i didn't even know she sold stuff.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 14, 2010)

I got the nurturing oil because I can also use it as a body oil.
Lately I am obsessed with the smell of jasmine/lavender.
I can't use the scalp serum and healthy hair butter because they have citrus oils
but so far i really like the oil


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2010)

I finished Hairveda's ACV Rinse yesterday. I have 1 more bottle.  This will be a repurchase. They have kept well in the refridgerator.  

Red--I've been looking at Fleurtzy's products but I am waiting on the curls nuture cream to come back in stock.  I'm interested in that and the hair butter.


----------



## mkd (Mar 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Vonnie, have you used the Ultra Nourishing condish before??


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> No. I looked at the ingredients and thought it might be good for me


 Its a nice conditioner


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 15, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I got the nurturing oil because I can also use it as a body oil.
> Lately I am obsessed with the smell of jasmine/lavender.
> I can't use the scalp serum and healthy hair butter because they have citrus oils
> but so far i really like the oil



I love her hair butter. It melts instantly when I rub it in my hands. I bought a 4 oz jar and gave it to my daughter to use on my grandbaby. I still have a few oz left from my purchase in February. 

I also bought coffee butter a few weeks ago (different vendor) and it works great to slick back my edges. I looove the smell of coffee.


----------



## mkd (Mar 15, 2010)

My curlmart order shipped.  I ordered friday so I guess I will have it by wednesday.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 15, 2010)

my curlmart order should be here tomorrow. im so excited. i really want to compare the kccc to the la bella gel. last night my friend came over and was like "how long are you going to leave your hair like that. can you wash it when you want?" i couldnt under stand what he meant because he knows i wash my hair several times a week. it  took me all of 10 minutes to finally get that he thought when i went to the salon i had them style my hair(i had shingled with la bella and kckt). i was like you know i did this myself. lol he kept saying "you been holding out on me. now i have variety." i was like wth you saying about all my other styles. he said he was tired of the puff puff lmao.

anyway today i finally used up the gvp the detangler. and i took my tube of DRT out the trash. i remembered T said she cuts her tubes in half to make sure she got everything out. i couldnt find my scissors so i just twirld the tube around and around uuntil it was ready to bust(kinda like you do tooth paste) and i got a whole head full of. i pre pood with that for 15 minutes then i co washed with the gvp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *and i took my tube of DRT out the trash. i remembered T said she cuts her tubes in half to make sure she got everything out. i couldnt find my scissors so i just twirld the tube around and around uuntil it was ready to bust(kinda like you do tooth paste) and i got a whole head full of.*


 
IK.  Good Move.  At least 1 more is Left in All of those Tubes.  Sometimes 2.  So, it's good to cut them or break them open and see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

My 8 ounce BeeMine Luscious Balancing Cream (Replacement) Arrived Today!  Now, Ya'll know Sista' gets Mad Props for that.

The Personal Phone Call & refund was enough and then she shipped out a new product on top of that.

EXCELLENT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

Decided to do a Quick Co-Wash this evening..............Gotta Get motivated for the Challenge.

YAY Shay!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 8 ounce BeeMine Luscious Balancing Cream (Replacement) Arrived Today!  Now, Ya'll know Sista' gets Mad Props for that.
> 
> The Personal Phone Call & refund was enough and then she shipped out a new product on top of that.
> 
> EXCELLENT!


thats fast shipping.
at least if i ever want to order from her again i know she has great service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats fast shipping.
> at least if i ever want to order from her again i* know she has great service.*


 
True  @bolded. 

I will definitely order another one of those Oils/Serums from her (A Larger size, again, thanks for the Sample Che).

But it'll be after I use up some of my other oils................  i.e. Olive, HempSeed.

I'm good on Coconut Oil until 2011 or 2012. 

Thanks Americka.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

Finished My Hair.  Used up a Free Sample of Gleau Oil to Seal. And a Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides 

But.....Ya'll.........I Keep Finding Opened Stuff.    

I found some AO Leave-In, I think it's only 4 ounces, (maybe about 2-2 1/2 ounces left) so I pulled that out and I found an opened tiny bottle of Roux Mendex (like a 1.5 ounce size, I don't think those tiny bottles are 2 ounces?).

So, I will use up the Mendex and the AO Leave-In.  I will be using these both exclusively until they are both Gone.

*The Mendex will be a repurchase. 

But Not the AO Leave-In.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 15, 2010)

my hair feels super soft so im thinking the aveda DR is more moisture than protein for me. tomorrow i will co wash with giovanni xtreme. also im wearing a puff today but starting tomorrow i will not be wearing puffs anymore because i dont want to cause tention(sp?) now that my hair is colored and may be weaker. i also want to train my hair to fall a certain way, which for a while it wouldnt because i always had it pulled back. i noticed now my hair falls nicely and i want to keep it that way. 

i sliked my hair back with the la bella gel and i dont like it for that. the front of my hair feels kinda rough and i cant have that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> my hair feels super soft so im thinking the aveda DR is more moisture than protein for me. tomorrow i will co wash with giovanni xtreme. also im wearing a puff today but starting tomorrow i will not be wearing puffs anymore because i dont want to cause tention(sp?) now that my hair is colored and may be weaker. i also want to train my hair to fall a certain way, which for a while it wouldnt because i always had it pulled back. i noticed now my hair falls nicely and i want to keep it that way.
> 
> i sliked my hair back with the la bella gel and i dont like it for that. the front of my hair feels kinda rough and i cant have that lol.


 
In the Essence of My Pure Laziness.......Please Tell me again, when you go back to Aveda for your Re-Service? Will you have the same person or someone different?

ETA:  I went back and looked ---- You go on Wednesday!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 15, 2010)

tonight i just decided i will throw all of my "bad batch" sunshine out and use the bigger jar to make my own shea butter mix. i gave all my mixes to my mom so i dont have any.

i think the mix will be very simple.

shea butter
olive oil
coconut oil
wheat germ oil


----------



## chebaby (Mar 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> In the Essence of My Pure Laziness.......Please Tell me again, when you go back to Aveda for your Re-Service? Will you have the same person or someone different?
> 
> ETA:  I went back and looked ---- You go on Wednesday!


i actually canceled my appointment. i was supposed to have the same girl though. but everyone kept saying i might walk out worse than i came in lol. i was like heck no, because i had already been think the same thing.
i think the sun is changing the color already though because the back of my hair is looking brighter than it was at first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tonight i just decided i will throw all of my "bad batch" sunshine out and use the bigger jar to make my own shea butter mix. i gave all my mixes to my mom so i dont have any.
> 
> *i think the mix will be very simple.
> 
> ...


 
That Sounds Really, Really Good!

Too bad about Sunshine's stuff.  I sure hope she gets it right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i actually canceled my appointment. i was supposed to have the same girl though. but everyone kept saying i might walk out worse than i came in lol. i was like heck no, because i had already been think the same thing.
> i think the sun is changing the color already though because the back of my hair is looking brighter than it was at first.


 
Wait A Minute  You are not going to get it re-done?  Are you Still Entitled to some type of "Free Service?"

I don't think you would have walked out 'worse' you know Aveda has a National Upscale Reputation to Uphold.  

I don't think that would have happened.

I still think you need to be compensated.  Whatever, you decide.  I would go back and get what I paid for OR at the very least, $130 worth of Services.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait A Minute  You are not going to get it re-done?  Are you Still Entitled to some type of "Free Service?"
> 
> I don't think you would have walked out 'worse' you know Aveda has a National Upscale Reputation to Uphold.
> 
> ...


they were gonna do the service for free but i think once you cancel the appointment you are done because you decided to keep it the way it was. i dont know. i was just scared she wasnt gonna get it right again. not really mess me up, because what i have isnt bad at all. i like it. but its not what i had in mind. i told her i wanted more blonde and im afraid she might feel like since she didnt put enough blonde the first time, now she will go over bored to make sure she puts enough.


----------



## mkd (Mar 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> they were gonna do the service for free but i think once you cancel the appointment you are done because you decided to keep it the way it was. i dont know. i was just scared she wasnt gonna get it right again. not really mess me up, because what i have isnt bad at all. i like it. but its not what i had in mind. i told her i wanted more blonde and im afraid she might feel like since she didnt put enough blonde the first time, now she will go over bored to make sure she puts enough.


 Follow your intuition.  Maybe you can revisit the color in a few months.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished My Hair. Used up a Free Sample of Gleau Oil to Seal. And a Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides
> 
> But.....Ya'll.........I Keep Finding Opened Stuff.
> 
> ...


 
For me, too!! I love Mendex!! I just finished a bottle last week. I'll hit up the BSS this week and pick up some more.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 16, 2010)

Charzboss, when is that other hair show in Richmond?


----------



## Charz (Mar 16, 2010)

ltown said:


> Charzboss, when is that other hair show in Richmond?


 

Hey Lady it's in October!


----------



## Charz (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol, I won the Facebook Hairveda Giveaway!

HairVeda: Congratulations C. B.! You've been selected to receive a free HairVeda gift! Email Reyna at [email protected] to redeem your prize!

She asked what was my favorite hairstyle and I said, "A Big Juicy Afro"

Hollllaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## iNicola (Mar 16, 2010)

Woot! Congrats Charz


----------



## Charz (Mar 16, 2010)

iNicola said:


> Woot! Congrats Charz


 

OMG your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!  


Thanks!


----------



## iNicola (Mar 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> OMG your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you! I didn't even think it was all that but I was really loving the shine after using the Pibbs last night.


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> OMG your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 


iNicola said:


> Thank you! I didn't even think it was all that but I was really loving the shine after using the Pibbs last night.


 It is really pretty iNicola!


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

my sunshine was shipped today and she gave me a very generous credit to her store for future purposes (i asked for that instead of a refund).


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2010)

I plan to give Sunshine another chance because my hair loves that stuff. I never got a bad batch.  So I will be looking for her store to reopen.

Robot--Definitely let us know about the consistency and how it works. TIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

iNicola said:


> Woot! Congrats Charz


 
iNicola:  UHHHHH......Your Hair.............:lovedrool:

'Nuf Said.


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

will do, Shay.

Charzyyy... let me know if thurs or fri works for you.


----------



## Charz (Mar 16, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> will do, Shay.
> 
> Charzyyy... let me know if thurs or fri works for you.


 

I'll let you know tonight. I'm taking out my Bud, he got into University of Maryland Medical School!! Top 50 school!!!!

He needs to check is schedule when he is free. What time though, don't you have class?


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm on spring break, girrrl. i thought tonight would be too late notice and tomorrow is the oyin partayyy.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I plan to give Sunshine another chance because my hair loves that stuff. I never got a bad batch.  So I will be looking for her store to reopen.
> 
> Robot--Definitely let us know about the consistency and how it works. TIA.


i threw my sunshine in the trash yesterday and now i wanna get it out
i dug around in it to see if i felt anything in it and i didnt but i was still scared. i may take it out the trash tonight or just wait for her store to reopen. (btw i didnt put it in the kitchen trash lol its my own personal can, no gunk and junk to dig around in)


also i almost forgot my curlmart stuff came todayyaaaaaayyyy!!!!
anyway i got: baby buttercreme, quick curls, a sample of stretch silkening cream, curly pudding and kccc. 
i got the quick curls because it reminds me of be curly from the description. and it actually has great ingredients compared to the other miss jessies products.
i used it today. i co washed with giovanni xtreme protein, then on soaking wet hair i seperated my hair into four big sections and raked through with my fingers the quick curls and a little qhemet soft hold gel.
i dont think my hair dried any faster than it normally would because i wrap my hair in a towel. anyway its a good cream. if i had to choose i would pick be curly becuase it gives great definition and keeps my hair soft with no other added product. quick curls, my hair is soft in some places and almost crunchy in other places. its kinda like the hair is almost hard but if you pluck it apart it gets soft. but my hair does look great today i must say so it is a keeper. i like it but it does not beat be curly.
oh and the smell is. its a light smell though and i cant put my finger on what it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i threw my sunshine in the trash yesterday and now i wanna get it out*
> i dug around in it to see if i felt anything in it and i didnt but i was still scared. i may take it out the trash tonight or just wait for her store to reopen. *(btw i didnt put it in the kitchen trash lol its my own personal can, no gunk and junk to dig around in*)


 
Girl, that's exactly how I felt about my Moldy BeeMine


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that's exactly how I felt about my Moldy BeeMine


lol. everytime i think about it im that much closer to getting it out. it smells so good. and im really surprised my hair loves it so much because it has a pretty good amount of evoo in it and my hair usually only likes this in small amounts or in conditioners i can rinse out.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 16, 2010)

iNicola said:


> Woot! Congrats Charz


 
iNicola, are you transitioning or stetching because you have a ticker? You have beautiful thick hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lol. *everytime i think about it im that much closer to getting it out. it smells so good. *and im really surprised my hair loves it so much because it has a pretty good amount of evoo in it and my hair usually only likes this in small amounts or in conditioners i can rinse out.


 
IA about BeeMine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

Last Night, Finished up a Tube of Matrix Biolage Ceramides Forteraphie a box of 5.  

I thought I'd finish up my Tigi Moisture Maniac, I have about 1 more use left, but will have to add another conditioner with it that's already open to finish it up. (should finish that up Saturday).  

I also hope to finish up a couple things Saturday or this week.  i.e. the remainder of my Wheat Germ Oil.   

For DC, I may either use the L'Oreal Hempseed Mix/or the L'Oreal Olive Oil Mix, the Healthy Sexy Pumpkin OR my Keratase Oleo Relax.  (These 3 may be in heavy rotation until gone).  

Actually, honestly, I'm in no Rush to completely use up the Keratase, because it will be a loooonnnng time (if ever) that I replace this because of the $65.00 Price Tag.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

yea the more my hair dries the more i realize this quick curls is NOT moisturizing. it  must be used with another product that packs moisture and the qhemet gel is not it. my hair feels really dry like i didnt put anything on it.
maybe i used use kbb hair milk under it and use the quick curls as a styler instead of a leave in and styler which is what i have been doing lately with all my curl creams. this cannot be used alone for my hair.

i cant wait for saturday so i can use kccc. i cant use it during the week because i dont know how long it will take it to dry.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tonight i just decided i will throw all of my "bad batch" sunshine out and use the bigger jar to make my own shea butter mix. i gave all my mixes to my mom so i dont have any.
> 
> i think the mix will be very simple.
> 
> ...


 
Im going to do some mixing myself in a bit. The ag didn't work for me che, but dd's hair loves it so it won't go to waste. I also found some green tea butter that im excited about. It should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Im going to do some mixing myself in a bit. The ag didn't work for me che, *but dd's hair loves it so it won't go to waste*. I also found some green tea butter that im excited about. It should be here by the end of the week.


im happy to hear that. i knew somebody's hair had to like it.
like i said i think its the cupuaccu butter that my hair doesnt like. it makes my hair super tight so i cant comb through it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I plan to give Sunshine another chance because my hair loves that stuff*. I never got a bad batch. So I will be looking for her store to reopen.
> 
> Robot--Definitely let us know about the consistency and how it works. TIA.


 
I will, also. Even though my last two jars have 'grit' in them. When I compare them to the first one, its crazy! The first jar was sooo creamy and nice.  Can't wait to see how Robot's batch turned out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I will, also. *Even though my last two jars have 'grit' in them.*


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

Che, go ahead and dig that sunshine out of the trash, I would have gotten it by now.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 16, 2010)

Did anyone order the cutie juice from sunshine? If so please pm me, thank you.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I will, also. Even though my last two jars have 'grit' in them. When I compare them to the first one, its crazy! The first jar was sooo creamy and nice.  Can't wait to see how Robot's batch turned out.


the jar you sent me was so yummy. even the sent was yummier lol. you can tell a huge difference in the batches.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, go ahead and dig that sunshine out of the trash, I would have gotten it by now.


lmao yea i already decided its coming outta there. i have a special place for it in my heart.


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

hey ladiesss.  i finally updated my blog!

i talked about my trim and even put up a few pics.  http://curlypop.blogspot.com/ please check it out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lmao y*ea i already decided its coming outta there. i have a special place for it in my heart.*


 
Ya'll Please Be Very, Very Careful with That Stuff!  (All of It)

I Just Don't Have A Good Feeling About it.................


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Please Be Very, Very Careful with That Stuff!  (All of It)
> 
> I Just Don't Have A Good Feeling About it.................



you know what they say, once bitten... twice shy. i still have two jars i haven't even used yet. i hope they're okay. i am excited to see the new stuff though.


----------



## iNicola (Mar 16, 2010)

ltown said:


> iNicola, are you transitioning or stetching because you have a ticker? You have beautiful thick hair!


 Thank you! For now I'm stretching but I do see transitioning in my future.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> the jar you sent me was so yummy. even the sent was yummier lol. you can tell a huge difference in the batches.


 
I know!!  It's like two totally different products!!!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> you know what they say, once bitten... twice shy. i still have two jars i haven't even used yet. i hope they're okay. i am excited to see the new stuff though.


me too. i want to smell the new coconut confidence scent.



Brownie518 said:


> I know!!  It's like two totally different products!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

Writing Out My Regi for Saturday..............

What are Ya'll Doin'?????

Where is Charz, JJ, Day36, LTown, Shay, MKD, BM, Americka, RedC?????


----------



## Americka (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Writing Out My Regi for Saturday..............
> 
> What are Ya'll Doin'?????
> 
> Where is Charz, JJ, Day36, LTown, Shay, MKD, BM, Americka, RedC?????



I'm here. I just got in from class. How was your day?


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Writing Out My Regi for Saturday..............
> 
> What are Ya'll Doin'?????
> 
> Where is Charz, JJ, Day36, LTown, Shay, MKD, BM, Americka, RedC?????


 
Im clarifying this weekend. And braiding my hair, hoping my green tea butter will be here. Im wanting to compare it to hairveda's. That's about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sorta looking forward to Co-Washing twice a week. 

It will help me get through some stuff a little quicker. 

So.............I'm ready...........

Oh Yeah....And WnS????  Where She At???


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

Charz, what day were you going to the expo? 

We may should carpool.


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Writing Out My Regi for Saturday..............
> 
> What are Ya'll Doin'?????
> 
> Where is Charz, JJ, Day36, LTown, Shay, MKD, BM, Americka, RedC?????


 Hey, I am here.  Sitting under my dryer DC with WDT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey, I am here. Sitting under my dryer *DC with WDT*


 
Sounds Good  I can't wait to use this! 

Somebody Let me know when they have that Sale on the 3 8 ounce Jars........:eyebrows2


----------



## Charz (Mar 16, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Charz, what day were you going to the expo?
> 
> We may should carpool.



Hey, I'm coming from Towson Town Center which is right by Pikesville. I am getting a consultation with one of Bobbi Brown's National Artists. I am going on Saturday.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mama T, I'm heeeeere! I've just been catching up on some rest. Robot, I luurves your hair boo, keep rocking it! La, where did you get your green tea butter? Can you please let me know how it works for you (and how you think itll work on skin)? TIA. Also, do any of you know of like a natural fruit/vegetable base that will help to make a thick dc? 

ladies, do you find that the side of hair you sleep on...kinda rubs out your curl/kink pattern? IDK if that makes sense, but it happens to me. I can wash my hair, and have coils/curls all over; but, once I sleep on my left side for a couple of nights, it's kinda straight and my right still waving/curling. IDK. Odd! lol. 

How have you all been? Is it crazy that I am grateful for having e-met you ladies? I just love the thoughtfulness and camaraderie in this thread. Thanks ladies!


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

Who buns a lot?  I know BM but I can't think of any of our other ladies?  Charz, how often are you bunning?  I need some new bun styles, I am about to hit youtube.  I am tired of looking at the same bun in my head


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey, I'm coming from Towson Town Center which is right by Pikesville. I am getting a consultation with one of Bobbi Brown's National Artists. I am going on Saturday.



i'm going sunday, when all the classes cost money.  it's the only day my girlfriend is off and she wanted to go.

you are gonna get all the good stuff!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

MKD, I bun a lot. Not much variation though. I just switch headbands and bun placement. I am now trying out/figuring how to use my quecraft sticks/toys. I bought two and a flower scrunchie (which broke ). I do like bunning though. I just try to keep from having to use a scrunchie, or bending my ends underneath. I mostly do the bun where you twirl the hair and bring it around (i guess a donut bun without the sock/foam filling?).


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 16, 2010)

hello ladies. 
I was wondering for those who had "bad batches"from sunshine..when did you get your sunshine? was it when she had to wait so long for her shea butter to come and did a video about it?
on my end, I just finished njoi creations nourishing pomade. It is nice but not a repurchase.
I am focusing on using up her coconut cream hairdressing and monoi pomade as body butters. I love using hair butters as body butters


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

Day36 said:


> MKD, I bun a lot. Not much variation though. I just switch headbands and bun placement. I am now trying out/figuring how to use my quecraft sticks/toys. I bought two and a flower scrunchie (which broke ). I do like bunning though. I just try to keep from having to use a scrunchie, or bending my ends underneath. I mostly do the bun where you twirl the hair and bring it around (i guess a donut bun without the sock/foam filling?).


My quecraft hair toys slide out of my hair.  They are just not functional for me.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^ aaaww. Mine has a tendency to do that also, unless I like hook them just right. I thought that was just a part of the learning curve, no?


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ^^^ aaaww. Mine has a tendency to do that also, unless I like hook them just right. I thought that was just a part of the learning curve, no?


 Maybe it is.  I guess I will keep practicing.


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies.
> I was wondering for those who had "bad batches"from sunshine..when did you get your sunshine? was it when she had to wait so long for her shea butter to come and did a video about it?
> on my end, I just finished njoi creations nourishing pomade. It is nice but not a repurchase.
> I am focusing on using up her coconut cream hairdressing and monoi pomade as body butters. I love using hair butters as body butters



i honestly don't remember. whenever she was open last which was a while ago.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 16, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies.
> *I was wondering for those who had "bad batches"from sunshine..when did you get your sunshine? was it when she had to wait so long for her shea butter to come and did a video about it?*
> on my end, I just finished njoi creations nourishing pomade. It is nice but not a repurchase.
> I am focusing on using up her coconut cream hairdressing and monoi pomade as body butters. I love using hair butters as body butters


 
Yes when she did the promotion for the cutie juice.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

hello ladies. im really failing my diet lol.
anyway i really want to figure out how to get second day hair. i know i wont be able to get it tomorrow because my hair is sooooo dry right now so im gonna moisture it down. but tomorrow i think for my w&g im gonna use kbb hair milk and la bella gel and hope to achieve second day hair since the gel has a hold of 7.

know what i noticed??? im sad to say i have been feeling the be curly so much that i have been using it more than my kbb hair milk. well at least i know if push comes to shove i have a replacement.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

uh, ladies can you answer my questions about the natural products to make a thick dc and the sleeping messing up the pattern ^^^^^^ pleeease? lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *and the sleeping messing up the pattern ^^^^^^ pleeease? lol*


 
Ever tried a Pretty Wrap?

Not much help on the Conditioner making....


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

lol. no, I was scuured to try a pretty wrap because dont they tend to get raggedy? Also, it's only on the side on which I sleep, would a pretty wrap even help that? lol. and thanks for answering. [email protected] your conditioner response


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

Day36 said:


> uh, ladies can you answer my questions about the natural products to make a thick dc and the sleeping messing up the pattern ^^^^^^ pleeease? lol


you can use an avocado, coconut milk, bananas (but make sure you have a good blender lol), and the easiest thing is to just melt some butters(shea, olive, avocado) and mix it with oils and use as a pre poo. you can also use mayo and eggs for protein. some people use yogurt but thats not something i would use so i cant tell you about that first hand. i think it loosens the hair.

as far as the sleeping, are you saying its messing up your pattern for the next day or its changing your texture completely the more you sleep on that side?


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

no no, just for the next day che. like my pattern on my right side are all like popping; but, the ones are the left look all sad by like the 2nd/3rd day. lol. and thanks for answering love!  I am def gonna try your above concoction


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you considered by a natural base Day?   I think BM bought hers from camdengrey.com  You could add butters and other ingredients to it.


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

Che, I could get second day WNG hair with KCCC if I spritz with water.  I don't wear my hair down after the first day though.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've thought of a natural base, but I was trying to buy more things locally, ya know? I think if my concoctions dont work out, Im going to bite the bullet and try one too from http://www.organic-creations.com/servlet/the-1610/organic-oils-hair-conditioner/Detail what do you ingredient ladies think of this one?


----------



## mkd (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ that sounds really nice.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I could get second day WNG hair with KCCC if I spritz with water.  I don't wear my hair down after the first day though.


really?? thats good to know. i think people get second day hair with something that has a ton of hold on the first day. thats why i assume the kccc works. i cant wait to try it. the 8oz jar looks so tiny compared to the regular jar. it looks less than half the size.



Day36 said:


> I've thought of a natural base, but I was trying to buy more things locally, ya know? I think if my concoctions dont work out, Im going to bite the bullet and try one too from http://www.organic-creations.com/servlet/the-1610/organic-oils-hair-conditioner/Detail what do you ingredient ladies think of this one?


what exactly are you going to use for your mix?

i love mixing an avocado with evoo, and honey. you can use other oils but i keep it simple most times. but i use most of my mixes on dry hair for a pre poo. when i used it on wet hair it made my hair hard
but my fave thing is coconut milk, honey and oils. the only thing with that is coconut milk  isnt that thick. but it is amazing. when i was transitioning i use to use coconut milk by itself on dry hair and my hair was always sooooo soft. i need to by another can.


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

i got a whole week of hair with the kccc. the hold and curls were great, but i used way too much product and it made me look like i had jherri curl juice in my hair. 

it also feels really weird when i'm putting it in.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

DAy, i just looked at that link. if you get the base and you still want to add something to it, just add something simple like melted shea butter, evoo and coconut oil.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

I wanted to use coconut cream, avocado, honey, jbco, and olive oil and see how my hair reacted to it. Also, reason I wanted to make sure it stood by itself as a DC is because if I clarify, I need it to moisturize me! lol


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i got a whole week of hair with the kccc. the hold and curls were great, but i used way too much product and it *made me look like i had jherri curl juice in my hair.*
> 
> it also feels really weird when i'm putting it in.


thats one of the reasons i hated it when i had a twa. i hope i dont look like that now.
it does have a weird texture. qhemet gel kinda feels weird too. you know how if you rub water in between your fingers it feel rough? thats how the qhemet gel feels to me. but kccc is just like smell good snot


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Che! 

@ Robot, why'd I think of Souuulglooooo?! lmfao


Oh, and since I'm transitioning, I need something tick! (the Jamaican in me is coming out. lol)


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

i dont care really if the kccc makes me look like i have a jerry juice lol. theres already a guy here who believes i have a "curl" anyway lol.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *Thanks for the suggestions Che*!
> 
> @ Robot, why'd I think of Souuulglooooo?! lmfao
> 
> ...


no problem. i hope you love whatever you make.
you actually just inspired me to start making pre poos again. i stopped and now my oils are just sitting there


----------



## robot. (Mar 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats one of the reasons i hated it when i had a twa. i hope i dont look like that now.
> it does have a weird texture. qhemet gel kinda feels weird too. you know how if you rub water in between your fingers it feel rough? thats how the qhemet gel feels to me. but kccc is just like smell good snot



i've been playing around this week to see if i can find a good amount. so far, all i've learned is that i'll need a defuser or microfiber towel. i applied the cc today and then let the shower run over my hair really quickly. i love how that turned out - no extra globs of gel and defined curls that aren't crunchy at all.

only thing was i was so scared to touch my hair and disturb anything, i think i drip-dried for maybe two hours.  and i have a tiiiiny twa, so that's clearly not going to work every day! especially when my hair gets longer. so instead of washing tomorrow morning in the shower, i'll see if i can revive with some some spritz of water. i did it before, so hey, i should be able to do it again.

and the kc is so weird... when i cowash, my hair feels so soft (once i rinse and there's nothing on it). then i add the kt and cc, and my hair feels... raw. like there's nothing on it but doesn't feel soft at all. i wonder what gives with that. it even feels a bit rough!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 16, 2010)

Che, you dont dc @ all? or prefer to use already made products for that?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Che, you dont dc @ all? or prefer to use already made products for that?


on wet hair i use already made products. for deep conditioning i usually use oyin honey hemp, giovanni protein, or kbb ll hair mask.

but i find the more i pre poo and use a good shampoo i can get away with doing a quick five minute in shower conditioning. sometimes i do and sometimes i actually do get out and deep condition with heat. i dont feel its necessary though if you do a great hour long pre poo.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Writing Out My Regi for Saturday..............
> 
> What are Ya'll Doin'?????
> 
> Where is Charz, JJ, Day36, LTown, Shay, MKD, BM, Americka, RedC?????


I'm here...all late .   



mkd said:


> Who buns a lot? I know BM but I can't think of any of our other ladies? Charz, how often are you bunning? I need some new bun styles, I am about to hit youtube. I am tired of looking at the same bun in my head


I bun all day, everyday. I'm not much help bc I wear the same tired bun all of the time.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Writing Out My Regi for Saturday..............
> 
> What are Ya'll Doin'?????
> 
> Where is Charz, JJ, Day36, LTown, Shay, MKD, BM, Americka, RedC?????


 
Hey I fell asleep, sad to say I'm still trying to catch up on sleep because the time change.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> Who buns a lot? I know BM but I can't think of any of our other ladies? Charz, how often are you bunning? I need some new bun styles, I am about to hit youtube. I am tired of looking at the same bun in my head


 
Mkd, I have boring back of head or on top buns. I'm only sl that it for me. I bet if you find protective and bun thread here you will find alot. I loved Tiffer and Dlewis buns they are very creative. With all that long beautiful hair you will be turing them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies, Happy Wednesday!  It's HUMP Day.......

Lawd let's get to the Weekend Already...........

Off to a late a.m. meeting, will check with you Glamourous Ladies later.....Think _Use It Up_ All Day!

As Charz says......HOLLA


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies, Happy Wednesday! It's HUMP Day.......
> 
> Lawd let's get to the Weekend Already...........
> 
> ...


 
Hey ITH, I'm sleepy can't get my sleep on, a friend call me last night chating, this is my long work week so happy it's Wed.


----------



## mkd (Mar 17, 2010)

Robot, I have not used the knot today but I agree with you that kinky curly products do not seem to be moisturizing at all!  I have to layer moisture products underneath or my hair is like dry straw.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you for the answers...gasp i also purchase the scented sunshine around that time.let's hope for the best
I am using up njoi creations monoi de tahiti pomade as a body butter. I should be done with it in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 17, 2010)

ITA with KCCC for WnG.  I get great definition with KBB underneath but the KCCC and even the Ecostyler leaves my hair dry.

Today I tried KBB with VF and HV Whipped Gelly.  My hair is drying pretty fast  but I'm not sure about the moisture factor until its completely dry.  Though I find if my hair is too moist then I don't get the definition I like.  I guess I have to trade one for the other.  Defined hair or moisturized hair.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> Robot, I have not used the knot today but I agree with you that kinky curly products do not seem to be moisturizing at all! I have to layer moisture products underneath or my hair is like dry straw.


 
Do you have to rewet everyday, what are you using to moisturize? I try to use it at night but it dries up and I rewet but don't get the defintion. I ordered some kccc and knt so I'll see.


----------



## robot. (Mar 17, 2010)

so, sunshine sent me another email today.

she overnighted the replacement products to me and said she would like me to accept a refund _in addition to_ the store credit!  she would like for me to offer my opinions on the new products. she says she's not quite happy with the consistency and wants to continue working on it before she opens her shop. if i don't like the new products, please send them back and she will pay the return shipping. she also said when she is finished, she will send me ANOTHER jar of sunshine to review. 

that's what i'm talking about!

eta: just opened my package. she upgraded one of my small sunshines to a bigger size and included a sample of a new scent.


----------



## mkd (Mar 17, 2010)

ltown said:


> Do you have to rewet everyday, what are you using to moisturize? I try to use it at night but it dries up and I rewet but don't get the defintion. I ordered some kccc and knt so I'll see.


 Ltown, I use it last night and this morning, I spritzed it liberally with water and its fine.  I used a little too much so its kind of jeri curlish today erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just finished mixing up my butters (I plan to give one to a friend)

Ilipe Butter
kukui Butter
Shea Butter
Mango Butter
EVOO
EVCO
Jojoba butter & oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Vitamin E 
Fragrance Oil-Cherry & Coconut

I like this batch the best as far as consistency.  I whipped it up good.  I found another in the deep freezer when I went to add the 2 of the 3.5 new ones.  This combo is similar to another I made and is great for skin and hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 17, 2010)

ltown said:


> Do you have to rewet everyday, what are you using to moisturize? I try to use it at night but it dries up and I rewet but don't get the defintion. I ordered some kccc and knt so I'll see.



Depending on how the first day hair turned out determines how I restyle each day after.  When i get the definition I want the 1st day then the subsequent days (no more than 4 or I'm to tangled) i just let the mist from the shower refreshen it.  If the curls are too flat from sleeping then I'll let the water run through my hair quickly and add a lil more product (if needed).

I have a pic in my Fotki Jan-March album that shows a 3 or 4 day old WnG that all I did was refresh with a lil water once.  HTH!


----------



## mkd (Mar 17, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Depending on how the first day hair turned out determines how I restyle each day after. When i get the definition I want the 1st day then the subsequent days (no more than 4 or I'm to tangled) i just let the mist from the shower refreshen it. If the curls are too flat from sleeping then I'll let the water run through my hair quickly and add a lil more product (if needed).
> 
> I have a pic in my Fotki Jan-March album that shows a 3 or 4 day old WnG that all I did was refresh with a lil water once. HTH!


 Thanks Vonnie.  Checking out your fotki.


----------



## mkd (Mar 17, 2010)

Vonnie, your hair is pretty!

Your curlformers set is nice!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 17, 2010)

sigh.....now that its hot my hair dries out more than when it was freezing. i used my kbb hair milk today and my hair is not as soft as it normally is. i think because i was sitting out in the sun.
at least now i get to start using my kbb hair cream again yaaaayyyy!!! i love that stuff. infact im gonna do a wash and go with it tomorrow. ofcourse im going to use the kbb hair milk under it.

let me tell yall what i now HATE. that darn AO rose masquite. ok the bottle was already half gone so i said let me finish it. plus its for color treated hair. ummmm no!. as soon as i put it on my hair it LOCKED up. for real. i almost had a fit. i had to then slather my hair in garnier moisture works conditioner and detangle each side twice. never again.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 17, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just finished mixing up my butters (I plan to give one to a friend)
> 
> Ilipe Butter
> kukui Butter
> ...


 
That sounds really good, yesterday i made a hair butter that actually turned into a whipped heavy cream. I used:

jojoba butter
avocado butter
olive butter
shea oil
jbco
vit e oil
ylang ylang and vanilla essential oils.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 17, 2010)

yall butters sound so yummy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey ladies
Its finally feeling like spring around here. I co-washed this morning and squeezed the last ounce of KBB hair milk out of the bottle. I used my daughter's Sammy curls gel (cheap stuff I got at the dollar store) and my ponytail looks nice and curly. I don't know if its the cheap gel or KBB.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 17, 2010)

La and Vonnie, I's a loving all these butter mixes. I loooove it. They sound so damn yummy. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 17, 2010)

Day36 said:


> La and Vonnie, I's a loving all these butter mixes. I loooove it. They sound so damn yummy. Keep 'em coming.


 
I will, im making my own moisturizer from now on, i know what's going in it and i can put it in my hair without having to worry. If its not a natural butter or i don't make it, its not going in my hair..


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Depending on how the first day hair turned out determines how I restyle each day after. When i get the definition I want the 1st day then the subsequent days (no more than 4 or I'm to tangled) i just let the mist from the shower refreshen it. If the curls are too flat from sleeping then I'll let the water run through my hair quickly and add a lil more product (if needed).
> 
> I have a pic in my Fotki Jan-March album that shows a 3 or 4 day old WnG that all I did was refresh with a lil water once. HTH!


 
Vonnie, awesome fortki and the WnG looks great.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 17, 2010)

tomorrow im going to have to do my hair a little earlier because i want to shampoo. maybe thats why my hair seems to be acting up, or maybe it was the AO RM, idk. anyway im going to shampoo with a mix of CURLS clarifying shampoo and black soap. then i will do a 10 minute conditioning with AO blue camomile. im going to throw out the AO RM. i just refuse to use that conditioner again.
i can wait to do my w&g tomorrow with kbb milk and cream. i missed that stuff.

i forgot to tell yall that my hair has gotten so big. it really poofs out. so anyway yesterday i wore my hair parted down the middle and big on the sides. i liked it. why did this older YT lady tell me i should pull my hair back. i didnt even catch it at first. i thought she was just saying she generally likes hair pulled back because she went on to say how her friend wears her hair pulled back. but then i thought about it BEFORE THIS WEEK MY HAIR HAS ALWAYS BEEN PULLED BACK IN A PUFF. people just dont know how to keep their thoughts to themselves. when will people learn i do not care what they think about my hair. i will NOT change it for you. ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2010)

Ya'll Ain't Bumped this Thread???????

For Shame

Ya'll let this baby end up on page 6


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 17, 2010)

aaaw....on my side, nothing new.
I asked darcysbotanicals when she plans on restocking the watermelon oil. I use it for the oil cleansing method and i am running low 
other than that, I've come to accept that i don't have a routine/regimen
I go with the flow


----------



## chebaby (Mar 17, 2010)

the sun is changing my hair color already. that was fast. it looks like one side of the red is getting really bright. i hope both sides ends up even lol.
anyway now that im about to hit my one year mark im getting paranoid about protective styles. i think sunday im going to put my hair back into some twist.
i know ive said it before but im also going to start braiding my hair every single night that i do a wash and go so that detangling in the morning wont be so bad. or at least put it in big twists.
tonight im braiding with sunshine. and that might be the last of that jar. but i dug my big jar out so im good on that lmao.
also i need a new satin or silk bonnet. mine is too small and the inside material is kinda rough and i dont know if thats doing any harm to my ends. i dont have many splits so i guess its not doing anything but my hair is too big for  my bonnet. i want the kind thats kinda slinky in material and has like a band around the front. but i never see it in the bss. maybe sally's has it.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 17, 2010)

I command you chebaby for being so disciplined. See, It is only this year (this is my 4th year being natural) that I am doing somewhat protective styles...before..I was wearing it out all the time.
I want to do the same but it takes me more time in the morning to undo the flatwists, moisturize..and i'd rather use that time to get some extra sleep


----------



## chebaby (Mar 17, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I command you chebaby for being so disciplined. See, It is only this year (this is my 4th year being natural) that I am doing somewhat protective styles...before..I was wearing it out all the time.
> I want to do the same but it takes me more time in the morning to undo the flatwists, moisturize..and i'd rather use that time to get some extra sleep


i agree. i love to wear my hair out and it doesnt take long at all because you do the bulk of it in the shower. im like you, i dont want to have to undo braids or twists in the am. thats why when i do braid out the braids are always big and chunky. but when i protective style i try to keep the twists in for a week so i dont have to touch and manipulate my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2010)

Good You Ladies are really Learning how to deal with your Hair and Adjust your Products, Techniques and Regimens accordingly.

That is Major!  I am very proud of You All!


----------



## Charz (Mar 18, 2010)

Any DC/MD ladies wanna order anything from Jessicurl, while I make my bulk order? Or and other ladies to? I don't know how much it will cost to ship it to yall.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2010)

Charz, I looooove your hair in your siggy pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Any DC/MD ladies wanna order anything from Jessicurl, while I make my bulk order? Or and other ladies to? I don't know how much it will cost to ship it to yall.



Thank you for the offer but I'm still going to wait for the summer before getting Jessicurl products.

She is having a St. Patty's Day sale:
We have new Featured Specials up at Jessicurl.com. For a limited time you can get 10% off Hair Cleansing Cream and Too Shea! when they are bought together and/or when you buy Confident Coils and Rockin’ Ringlets together. This offer is good for any size of these combos and you don’t need any special codes - the website is already programmed to give you the discount when buying these products together.  

I have the Too Shea!! (Liter size) and I like this.  I got a sample of the Rockin' Ringlets but haven't used it yet.

Maybe she'll have another sale by summer


----------



## chebaby (Mar 18, 2010)

urgggg!!! i went overbored today. i purchased beyond the zone noodle head, a satin bonnet, olive oil eco gel(it was on sale), paul mitchell awapuhi mist and deva curl set it free.

i purchase the last two sprays because i told yall ojon mist is getting too pricey for me to keep on hand. when i first started using ojon i was also using PM awaphui mist and i loved it. so now i want to see if i still love it. its only $8. and the set it free, curlynikki loves it so i want to see what its all about.


----------



## Charz (Mar 18, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, I looooove your hair in your siggy pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Aww thank you


----------



## Charz (Mar 18, 2010)

Tropical Traditions is sending me 32 oz. Gold Label Virgin Coconut Oil to do a review on. Lol, I don't know why I would need a whooping 32 ounces of it to just do a review, but I ain't complaining


----------



## mkd (Mar 18, 2010)

My curlmart order came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies...........Getting ready for my weekend hair plans 

Hopefully, you all are too


----------



## Ltown (Mar 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> My curlmart order came today.


 
I got mine too, that was fast


----------



## Americka (Mar 18, 2010)

My 4 Tropical Intensive Conditioners came today - one day faster than UPS originally stated on their website.  I can't wait to try them all out, but I am going to use the Milk's Protein Cream first. I also purchased the Fresa Strawberry, Cinnamon, and Negra Black. I will make thorough notes about each one and if I like their effects, I may start using the rinses as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2010)

ltown said:


> I got mine too, that was fast


 
They Do Ship Fast!  And they normally stick a Coupon in w/the purchase too

Looking forward to my Saturday Hair Plans.  Hopefully, I will have something to use up?  Not sure.  Maybe the Roux Mendex.......I know it won't be much.

Planning to Steam/DC with either Keratase or Joico Moisture Recovery.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 18, 2010)

@IDaret's hair: What are the weekend hair plans?


----------



## mkd (Mar 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> My 4 Tropical Intensive Conditioners came today - one day faster than UPS originally stated on their website.  I can't wait to try them all out, but I am going to use the Milk's Protein Cream first. I also purchased the Fresa Strawberry, Cinnamon, and Negra Black. I will make thorough notes about each one and if I like their effects, I may start using the rinses as well.


 Those sound nice Amerika


----------



## Ltown (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm using up some product, the co-washing challenge started Mon so I did my trial this week. I realize I need to wash more my hair need to be refresh to laid down better. I did ayurveda wash today using bio silk I use 3/4 of that very watery. My hair days were Sun/Wed but with co wash I'll try to do Sun/Tues/Thur, which will help since I work out and I sweat in my head alot. Using up products


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't used up a bloody thing, but my hair is growing quite nicely, and I haven't bought anything either. Boston Maria, you never sent me your jar, did you not want the JC WDT anymore? MKD I'm so glad that you liked it 

I missed my girls


----------



## chebaby (Mar 18, 2010)

tonight im going to spray my hair with the paul mitchell mist and then put in huge twists with sunshine. if this stuff isnt gone tonight then it should be by tomorrow night.

tomorrow im going to w&g with noodle head followed by eco styler gel. i cant believe im getting this much into gels but i am. but you know what? the la bella gel im starting to think doesnt have enough hold for me. when my hair first dries with it is crunchy/hard hold, and then all of a sudden it softens up and my hair feels as soft as it does when i just use kbb hair milk and shea butter. if i feel like this with eco styler and kccc then i will sale them and not waste my money on gels. not when i can get the same results with just moisture.
i hope noodle head compares to aveda be curly so i can have a dupe.


----------



## mkd (Mar 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I haven't used up a bloody thing, but my hair is growing quite nicely, and I haven't bought anything either. Boston Maria, you never sent me your jar, did you not want the JC WDT anymore? MKD I'm so glad that you liked it
> 
> I missed my girls


 Hi Lamara!!! Welcome back 
Did you like the aubrey organic conditioners?


----------



## mkd (Mar 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tonight im going to spray my hair with the paul mitchell mist and then put in huge twists with sunshine. if this stuff isnt gone tonight then it should be by tomorrow night.
> 
> tomorrow im going to w&g with noodle head followed by eco styler gel. i cant believe im getting this much into gels but i am. but you know what? the la bella gel im starting to think doesnt have enough hold for me. when my hair first dries with it is crunchy/hard hold, and then all of a sudden it softens up and my hair feels as soft as it does when i just use kbb hair milk and shea butter. if i feel like this with eco styler and kccc then i will sale them and not waste my money on gels. not when i can get the same results with just moisture.
> i hope noodle head compares to aveda be curly so i can have a dupe.


 Is the noodle head creamy like be curly?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hi Lamara!!! Welcome back
> Did you like the aubrey organic conditioners?



I did! I already finished two bottles and I'm looking at getting the protein one.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> Is the noodle head creamy like be curly?


i havent checked the texture yet but its called noodle head creme so i think so. they also have a leave in and a gel but i didnt get those. im gonna give a review of it tomorrow


----------



## mkd (Mar 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I did! I already finished two bottles and I'm looking at getting the protein one.


 I will send you a bottle of the protein one if you want.


----------



## robot. (Mar 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Tropical Traditions is sending me 32 oz. Gold Label Virgin Coconut Oil to do a review on. Lol, I don't know why I would need a whooping 32 ounces of it to just do a review, but I ain't complaining


i want companies to send me ish too! that is my dream~ 


lamaravilla said:


> I haven't used up a bloody thing, but my hair is growing quite nicely, and I haven't bought anything either. Boston Maria, you never sent me your jar, did you not want the JC WDT anymore? MKD I'm so glad that you liked it
> 
> I missed my girls



lamara!  welcome back. i missed ya.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> I will send you a bottle of the protein one if you want.



You're so sweet! Thank you! Do you need me to send you my address again? 



ROBOTxcore said:


> i want companies to send me ish too! that is my dream~
> 
> 
> lamara!  welcome back. i missed ya.



I missed you too grasshopper


----------



## taz007 (Mar 18, 2010)

LAMARAVILLA!!!!  You are back!!  You were missed!


----------



## Day36 (Mar 18, 2010)

hey ladies!

I re-upped on my tw mist this week. I will be finishing my dc mix this weekend. I have started cowashing again and know that will cause me to finish products more quickly. 

Lamara...welcome back girly! The nail master is back! hahahaha.

Hope everything's ok ladies...muah!


----------



## mkd (Mar 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> You're so sweet! Thank you! Do you need me to send you my address again?
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you too grasshopper


 Yes, please PM me your address.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I missed my girls*


 
Hmmp. I Only Asked About You 50-11 Times.... 'Bout Time!

Welcome Back Dear


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 18, 2010)

I received the my honey child mask today! When I posted, I said that the shipping was free, but she emailed me and said that I forgot to add shipping. Oops. When I received this TINY box, I almost passed out. $9 in shipping for what? Oh well...I learned my lesson.

Ive been wearing a french braid this week and I received a lot of compliments about it. I think this will be my style for a while. After last weeks mishap, Im scared to touch my hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @IDaret's hair: What are the weekend hair plans?


 
Chile, Tryna' use up some of these Crazy Products  I'll be Co-Washing, Reconstructing, DC'ing....The Usual.

I am tryna' do my Hair Tuesdays & Saturdays.  We'll see how long that last.  It should be fairly easy since I am currently Wigging it.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmmp. I Only Asked About You 50-11 Times.... 'Bout Time!
> 
> Welcome Back Dear



Charz told me you were asking for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Charz told me you were asking for me


 
Yeah......You Know Ya'll My Girlz.....

I hate when One of Us is AWOL  

_*I got Give Me Moor for my last Pedi Appt. and I thought of You*_


----------



## mkd (Mar 18, 2010)

washnset said:


> I received the my honey child mask today! When I posted, I said that the shipping was free, but she emailed me and said that I forgot to add shipping. Oops. When I received this TINY box, I almost passed out. $9 in shipping for what? Oh well...I learned my lesson.
> 
> Ive been wearing a french braid this week and I received a lot of compliments about it. I think this will be my style for a while. After last weeks mishap, Im scared to touch my hair!


 I wish I knew how to french braid neatly WNS.  I may attempt french braids this weekend.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 18, 2010)

same here. When I got my relaxer, I got the ladies in the salon to do it for me.



mkd said:


> *I wish I knew how to french braid neatly WNS*.  I may attempt french braids this weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I'm bout to break down and buy that Ouidad Detangling Comb.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 18, 2010)

I used up the following 

Nexxus Therappe
Thermasilk Moisturizing shampoo
Aphogee Keratin Green Tea
Hair One Jojoba 

Slowly but surely!


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 18, 2010)

just used up cioccolatina shine oil


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 18, 2010)

@IDareT's hair: that's a great idea!! I might do the same!! twice a week = using it up products quicker


----------



## chebaby (Mar 18, 2010)

im still thinking of things i can use up. the only things i can think of are sunshine, AO BC, ojon mist(should be gone in maybe 2 weeks), and samples of shine and define(assuming i use it for twists this weekend, i have been trying to get rid of this for a long while).


----------



## chebaby (Mar 19, 2010)

i have eco gel on one section and noodle head on another section and they kinda look the same. im gonna use them together today and see if it can be a kinky curly knock off.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 19, 2010)

I used up a bottle of Giovanni SAS yesterday.  I will put the Mane N tail in my cowash rotation so I can use that next with my Cowash mix in the Liter container.  With the rate I'm cowashing (once a day) I'll be done these quickly.  My goal is to use only natural stuff from here on out.  I know its expensive but my hair is doing better without all the additives.

I'm going to rural AL next week for a conference and will probably continue wearing a big fro.  I may put some 2 strand flat twists (if I can get them to look nice) or one strand flat twists in the front and just wear a fro or chunky twist out in the back.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have eco gel on one section and noodle head on another section and they kinda look the same. im gonna use them together today and see if it can be a kinky curly knock off.



I liked the Olive Oil Ecostyler.  It has given me the most defined W&G so far.  My hair was really dry after that week.  

The HV Whipped Gelly didn't like the KBB and EVCO and I had some white flecks in my hair and it was really frizzie.  I'll have to try it with just leave in first.

The KCCC and KB was good too but it is really easy to use too much KCCC and get extra crunchy hair.

Today I'll try KBB and a shea butter mix.  I know I probably won't get 2nd day hair from it since my curls flatten really easily if there isn't any gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

TGIF !  I am so Happy It's the Weekend!  For some reason this was a long, long week.

@Shay:  That detangling Comb has amazing reviews.  Let us know when you get it.

@Che:  Have you used "It's A 10 Mask" Yet?

@Brownie:

I used up my Wheat Germ Oil.  I have a Corner of Essential Fatty Acids i.e. Omega 3,6,9 Oil to use up.  Will prolly use it to seal tommorrow's wash day.

Still want to try either Pure Argan or Kukui Nut after I use up some more of these _durn_ oils.

Will replace the EFA Oil.  No time soon.  But it is a really good oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2010)

btw:  LTown 

I was going to ask you how you like the Chocalaccio (sp) That Dominican DC?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 19, 2010)

There are so many Dominican conditioners that I want to try


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 19, 2010)

My green tea butter is at the post office, i didn't ask for signature confirmation. Now i can't use it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *There are so many Dominican conditioners that I want to try *


 
Me Too.  Once My Hair gets outta the Grave Yard and starts to really recovering (and I use up some of this other stuff), I will try to incorporate more of these into my Regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *My green tea butter is at the post office,* i didn't ask for signature confirmation. Now i can't use it today.


 
BUMMER !


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 19, 2010)

@IDareT's Hair: how did you use your wheat germ oil?

@Lacolochah no!! how do you plan to use the green hair butter
I am also done with qhemet cocoa tree detangler


----------



## robot. (Mar 19, 2010)

so, i bought a small jar of oyin's shine and define and gave it right away. 

i bought some hick's gel for my edges, though, but i also have a goodie bag for my other natural girlfriends. so at least if i don't use it up, someone else will!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 19, 2010)

T, i used its a 10 when i was relaxed and i dont even remember what i thought about it. i still have a jar sitting around if im not mistaken.

vonnie, i thought about using hairveda whipped gelly for a wash and go but even though i like it i know it would give me white clumps. sometimes when i put it on the front of my hair i have to really smooth it to make sure there is no whiteness.

so i dont like my hair today. its crunchy and feels really really very dry. i used noodle head and eco olive oil gel. also i diffused my hair for the first time. i will never diffuse again. it shrunk my hair too much and im too paranoid about heat.
yall know tonight im going home and i will deep condition over night with kbb hair mask. i just feel like i did too much damage eventhough i probably did none lol.

and sunday i will put my hair in twists for the week with kbb hair milk and hair cream. im going back to what works, karens body beautiful.
urrrrggggg!!!! my hair feels so bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @IDareT's Hair: how did you use your wheat germ oil?


 
I used it to Seal (on top of my creamy daily moisturizing treatments) and I also used it for Hot Oil Treatments. 

It is loaded with Ceramides.

RedC OT: How's the Contest coming......I'm voting & voting & voting & voting & voting.........


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 19, 2010)

redecouvert;10472278 
@Lacolocha:oh no!! how do you plan to use the green hair butter
I am also done with qhemet cocoa tree detangler[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> As a hair moisturizer, i found it on the internet from some place(can't remember)and im hoping its good. Texas natural supply is always sold out of thiers so im excited to find this.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: LTown
> 
> I was going to ask you how you like the Chocalaccio (sp) That Dominican DC?


 
I did a quick 20 min dc and did not pay attention to what if it gave slip. I probably would paid more attention but I  don't have time for that weekdays. It was weird rinsing because it was brown. I'll come back on my long DC day on Sunday and tell more.


----------



## mkd (Mar 19, 2010)

I used up a bottle of suave washing my cassia out.  I don't count those though because I go through them so fast.  It takes me a long time to get through other products.  

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 19, 2010)

mkd said:


> I used up a bottle of suave washing my cassia out. I don't count those though because I go through them so fast. It takes me a long time to get through other products.
> 
> Where is everyone?


 
Right where is everyone, must be Fri. See I go to sleep early because I'm up early weekdays. The weather in DMV is awesome 70's so folks maybe out enjoying. I'm going to the natural hair show tomorrow, may bump into Charzboss!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 19, 2010)

I met up with Day36 today. After being good and not buying anything, we went to a fundraiser my job was having at Pizzeria Uno. We got our laugh and drank on (just one drink cuz we're ladies!). 

Tomorrow Im going to take it EASY on my hair and just shampoo, DC (with my steamah!) and condition it. Last week I really went overboard with products and I learned thats a huge NO NO.


----------



## Americka (Mar 19, 2010)

I used up the following:


Pure and Natural Lite Protein conditioner
Hairveda Vatika Frosting (use more on skin than hair)
Skala Avocado conditioner
Smooth 'N Shine Silk Fusion vial
John Frieda Frizz Ease Thermal Protection


----------



## chebaby (Mar 19, 2010)

im here.
just thinking about treating my hair when i get home. i really hate what i did to my hair today. it feels like i fried it eventhough i know i didnt.

saturday night im going to do an overnight oil treatment using jojoba, evoo, coconut oil and carols daughter lisas elixer.


----------



## mkd (Mar 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im here.
> just thinking about treating my hair when i get home. i really hate what i did to my hair today. it feels like i fried it eventhough i know i didnt.
> 
> saturday night im going to do an overnight oil treatment using jojoba, evoo, coconut oil and carols daughter lisas elixer.


 Che, my hair is feeling kind of nasty today too.  I just DC and roller set and it was kind more tangled than usual.  I like the way KCCC makes my hair look but I have to find a way to make it more moisturizing.


----------



## mkd (Mar 19, 2010)

I was rollersetting but I think my baby has an ear infection.  She can't sleep so I took my rollers out and my hair is still wet.  Guess I will co wash in the morning and bun.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 19, 2010)

mkd, i know what you mean about the kccc. ive noticed with gels, for me, either they make my hair look nice but feel nasty, or my hair has definition, feels nice, but lacks the hold to get second day hair. im giving up on gels lol. ive never really liked them anyway.

i hope your baby feels better.

tomorrow it will feel so good to go back to kbb products. i hate getting away from what works and then realizing i never should have strayed. the only product i used that was worth straying from kbb was aveda be curly. everything else can kick rocks lol. oh and i like the la bella gel.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 19, 2010)

so my bff and i just decided we will be at the Baltimore hair expo on Sunday. im excited.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 19, 2010)

I finished one 10 en 1 Condish, one bottle of HE LTR leave-in, one bottle of coconut oil.

*ahem* I bought one Garlic conditioner and a cinnamon conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay: That detangling Comb has amazing reviews. Let us know when you get it.


Yeah I think my hair needs it . I've been holding out for better free samples from Sephora  before I ordered but I need to get the comb.



mkd said:


> Where is everyone?


Over here exhausted. I had a huge event for work tonight and got in about 10:30.  It was really successful and everyone had fun so that is what counts.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 20, 2010)

almost done with a moringa pomade too...
lately I've had locs envy..but it comes and goes..
@IDareT's Hair: girl, the contest is going well. I am voting soo much that I can type the BB website with my eyes closed..LOL.
sometimes I have dreams about it...

I am soo grateful for all the support and so thankful for everyone who is voting and ROBOTxcore for starting a thread here! It has helped tremendously with the ratings.

At the beginning I was soo obsessed, going there every 5 sec..well i am exaggerating, every 2-3 minutes. Then I couldn't understand how the votes were computed because I'd vote several times and the number didn't change. So I guess it is the overall score.
Anyways, I just want to be among the top 5. I am also learning so much from this experience about myself and also that sometimes you have to leave it in the hands of God, friends and family 

end of off topic.

So another great news: I am not even thrilled to purchase anymore. I heard great stuff about beija flores, went on the website and everything looks great but then i logged out.. yay!!
I just want to use up my stuff one by one


----------



## natura87 (Mar 20, 2010)

I still havent finished anything but I am getting there. I have a few things(like 4 or 5) that are almost gone. 

I saw some sales....so yeah, I bought it. I have a ton of stuff I need to use up.

:/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Chickies!!!!

I'm up early.  I went to bed early!  Long Week.

Now ya'll know I hate sleeping in product......  But it was 'buttery' instead of 'wet'.

But, I did this overnight treatment of this Red Palm Butter.  It's kinda like that Ojon Restorative Treatment.  You are suppose to use it B4 shampooing, (like a pre-poo), but I really wasn't seeing any fabulous 'results' at all, so I decided to 'Sleep' in it. 

So, I will co-wash that out with the rest of my Tigi and some Nexxus Humectress (that is also open).  Will use my Mendex (hopefully use that up) and Steam with Joico Moisture Recovery.

My Hair is a little dry.  I will be relaxing/texlaxing Good Friday Weekend.  So, I have a couple of weeks to go........


----------



## Ltown (Mar 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, my hair is feeling kind of nasty today too. I just DC and roller set and it was kind more tangled than usual. I like the way KCCC makes my hair look but I have to find a way to make it more moisturizing.


 
The KCCC seems to be a small good problem for us, hopefully we'll figure out or move on.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

I hate my hair, i was so happy that it had grown and i was getting ready to put it in a pony and my hair shrank up, all the way up. I thought i was going to be able to bun by now but with the shrinkage i can't. If there was anyone i trusted here i would texlax but i know of no one. With my hair wet my longest layer is past my shoulders but what does it matter when it shrinks up. I will leave my hair out until next week and go back to plaits. Well the good news is that my hair butter i made works really well, my hair is soft and smells good.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

LC, why don't you make your pony while you're in the shower? That's how I used to get my sleekest buns, put it up in a pony with the water running thru it.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> LC, why don't you make your pony while you're in the shower? That's how I used to get my sleekest buns, put it up in a pony with the water running thru it.


 
I may try that lamara, but i had washed and dc'd my hair. I like to put jbco on my scalp before i do anything to it. I left it soaking wet but that still didn't work. My bulk is in my crown and it had shunk up and made it hard to put in a pony. Im tired of braiding my hair up all the time and with it getting warmer i want to do different styles. I guess taking a look at something positive is that my head used to hurt when i pulled it back and now it doesn't.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I may try that lamara, but i had washed and dc'd my hair. I like to put jbco on my scalp before i do anything to it. I left it soaking wet but that still didn't work. My bulk is in my crown and it had shunk up and made it hard to put in a pony. Im tired of braiding my hair up all the time and with it getting warmer i want to do different styles. I guess taking a look at something positive is that my head used to hurt when i pulled it back and now it doesn't.



When I have a style that I don't want to disturb I will apply the jbco by using an applicator bottle like what they use for hair color. That way it's easy to get to all parts of my scalp and I don't have to pull my hair down. You won't be able to massage it, but it will still do what it's supposed to. 

Before I relaxed my hair this last time and bc'ed again, I would say I styled my hair 80% of the time in the shower with water running through it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay on the Use Up Tip:

1) Finished up the Tigi Moisture Maniac *didn't have to use the Humectress afterall, but will start on that one Tuesday* 

2) The Bottle of Roux Mendex _* Will repurchase*_

3) A Tube of Joico Moisture Recovery _* have two 16.9 Pumps as back ups.*_  Will start on the one that's already Open (that Fab sent me).

4) 1 Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides

I have so many 6, 8, 10 Ounce _Co-Wash type_ conditioners still trying to knock those out.

*that's all Folx*


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 20, 2010)

I used up a JF Luminous Glaze, more in the stash. 
I used my Komaza Moku conditioner and I love it so far!! Definite repurchase!!
Not sure what I can use up this week. Maybe Komaza Intense Moisture.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 20, 2010)

Even though I am super late, here to co-sign WNS. We had a great time...without spending much. *hugs*

I am half finished with two bottles of V05s, will repurchase, esp since I am in the CW challenge. Che, Robot, Vonnie, Rosa, and all the ladies who put me onto Avocado butter...Thanks so much! I luuurve it!. It keeps my hair moisturized for daaaays, only have to seal or spray a little mist. Most of the times that I apply it to wet hair, after a wash, I dont even have to add anything else. Before, I had to add a liquid leave in and a creamy leave-in before sealing. Now, water + AB= lasting goodness. This may just get me to give up tw and he ltr leave-in, once I finish the ____ bottles of them that I have currently. Thanks again ladies! Enjoy the weekend and get some relaxation time!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 20, 2010)

right now Im under my steamah! Im steaming with a honey mask from my honey child. I shampooed (sp?) with nutrine garlic shampoo (staple!). After I roller set, Im going to use the njoi creations ayurvedic hair butter (with sulfur added) and attempt to french braid my hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello ladies!
I'm ready to head out the door. Its beautiful outside! I've been co-washing again and pretty soon I'll be co-washing more and rollersetting less. 

I finally used the gel I made a few weeks ago. Pros: the gel has nice slip and its not crunch so my hair is nice and "big" (its still drying). Cons: don't like the smell of the aloe vera gel. I wish I could get rid of the smell, but until its dry I am stuck with it.  If my hair dries and looks decent I'll take a picture.

Been working 50-60 hours a week lately, plus taking 2 classes so I'm probably gonna have to buy some hair products until I actually have some time to make some. Maybe Hairveda? I don't know yet.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 20, 2010)

my shescentit package should be here today!


----------



## natura87 (Mar 20, 2010)

DC'd over night with my Lustrasilk/coconut oil mix that is talking forever to get rid of. I will cowash with whatever conditioner I have around and try to use up something. Anything.


Oh,  one of my little sisters bought me 2 bottles of HE conditioner. She knows my addictions and she feeds into them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello ladies!
> I'm ready to head out the door. Its beautiful outside! I've been co-washing again and pretty soon I'll be co-washing more and rollersetting less.
> 
> I finally used the gel I made a few weeks ago. Pros: the gel has nice slip and its not crunch so my hair is nice and "big" (its still drying). Cons: don't like the smell of the aloe vera gel. I wish I could get rid of the smell, but until its dry I am stuck with it. If my hair dries and looks decent I'll take a picture.
> ...


 
Hey BM!

WOW!  Those are some kind of Hours  Yes, you must treat yourself to something special.....There are soooooooo many options....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Went into the BSS to buy Neck Strips....(those white papery things) 

Left with:  White Neck Strips....  YAY ME!!!!

No Hair Products......(_today_)....

It's such a Struggle.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

What's up with yall, we used to have this thread poppin, 40,000 views on the second page lmaonow its all dead. Anyway im over my hair rant, i didn't go natural for a bun and it will come in time. With me keeping my hair out all week it should hopefully stretch it out and im going to use lamara's advice. Its about time for my april reup. All i need is tw mist, ive used up 5 bottles and i have about 1 in a quarter left. Everything else is holding up well. Also don't let the liters of conditioner scare you, my mbc is going too quick for my tastes. Its the shampoo that's going to be here long after ive gone on to glory.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

This aloe vera gelly is holding on for dear life. I think I will finish it by tomorrow.  I have a back up but I will start using my Qhemet Honey Bush Tea Gel.

I ordered my Ouidad comb so I will let ya'll know how that goes. I also ordered Gleau (glow) oil. It's a thread on here somewhere.  I didn't read the thread but I knew about it because I read the girl's blog. She's a member here.

LC--Some of the DMV ladies are at the hair show this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Its the shampoo that's going to be here long after ive gone on to glory*.


 
 


 Girl, You Crazy!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

Well . . . I broke my shopping fast 

I got Whipped green tea butter, moist condition 24/7, Hydrasilica spritz, and cocasta oil. I got the bulk for the oil and the conditioner  

I forgot to tell you guys! So I'm finally getting rid of the Jessiecurl WDT. I have like 25% left of the king kong bottle, and the damn pump stops working  I had to cut that big ole sucker open and scoop everything out into a big ole tupperware bowl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Well . . . I broke my shopping fast
> 
> I got Whipped green tea butter, moist condition 24/7, Hydrasilica spritz, and cocasta oil. I got the bulk for the oil and the conditioner
> 
> *I forgot to tell you guys! So I'm finally getting rid of the Jessiecurl WDT. I have like 25% left of the king kong bottle, and the damn pump stops working  I had to cut that big ole sucker open and scoop everything out into a big ole tupperware bowl *


 
Girl, You and that Crazy Gallon of WDT! 

When it's FINALLY Gone Imma:

Enjoy Your Purchases. 

When I get _rid of all these_ small bottles/tubes of Conditioners say: 2013, I will prolly invest in the Moist 24/7 strictly for Co-Washing.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if im going to cowash this year. I may baggy but i haven't decided yet. Its still a bit too early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I don't know if im going to cowash this year. I may baggy but i haven't decided yet. Its still a bit too early*.


 
I baggied last night.  May _try to_ do it once or twice a week as I am trying to use up that Red Palm Oil Restorative (Pre-Poo) Treatment.

I can't wait to use up some of these small tubes of conditioners.  

So, I am kinda looking forward to co-washing twice a week.  Hopefully, I can stay on top of it, and not revert back to once a week.  It's going to depend on how 'hectic' my Tuesday's get at work. 

In the DDC Challenge, I committed to once-twice a week.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 20, 2010)

I've at least figured out what I'm going to do with one of my liters of leave in.  I'm gonna use the wave nouveau stuff for the wet bun challenge that I joined.  

My beloved Giovanni direct has a different formula now, so thank heavens I have 5-6 extra bottles of the original.

I think once it gets warm, I'll lay off on rollersets and condition 2-3 times a week then bun.  I'll still use my hard dryer to make sure my hair doesn't stay too wet and tangle/mat.  I don't mind rinsing out the Rusk leave in so often since it has cones anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I've at least figured out what I'm going to do with one of my liters of leave in. *I'm gonna use the wave nouveau stuff for the wet bun challenge that I joined.*
> 
> My beloved Giovanni direct has a different formula now, so thank heavens I have 5-6 extra bottles of the original.
> 
> I think once it gets warm, I'll lay off on rollersets and *condition 2-3 times a week then bun.* I'll still use my hard dryer to make sure my hair doesn't stay too wet and tangle/mat. I don't mind rinsing out the Rusk leave in so often since it has cones anyway.


 
Man.....I Wish I had enough Hair to "Bun" without a Phony attached. 

I'd be a Bunnin' Fool !

In College:  That was my Main 'Doo. 

Enjoy the Bun Challenge


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I baggied last night. May _try to_ do it once or twice a week as I am trying to use up that Red Palm Oil Restorative (Pre-Poo) Treatment.
> 
> I can't wait to use up some of these small tubes of conditioners.
> 
> ...


 
I may get more s-curl to baggy with, it did a wonderful job on my hair last summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I may get more s-curl to baggy with, it did a wonderful job on my hair last summer.*


 
Smart Idea. 

Especially since it yielded Great Results for you Last Summer


----------



## mkd (Mar 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Well . . . I broke my shopping fast
> 
> I got Whipped green tea butter, moist condition 24/7, Hydrasilica spritz, and cocasta oil. I got the bulk for the oil and the conditioner
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys! So I'm finally getting rid of the Jessiecurl WDT. I have like 25% left of the king kong bottle, and the damn pump stops working  I had to cut that big ole sucker open and scoop everything out into a big ole tupperware bowl


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You and that Crazy Gallon of WDT!
> 
> When it's FINALLY Gone Imma:
> 
> ...


Lamara, is the WDT going to be a repurchase? 

I am here.  I am so tired.  My daughter slept for like 3 hours last night and that means that's all I slept to.  I took her to the doctor this morning and got some antibiotics so hopefully tonight will be better.  

I am trying to figure out what to do with my hair.  It looks a HAM since I ripped the rollers out wet last night.  I just threw some water on it and put it in a ponytail.  I am going to do something with it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Lamara, is the WDT going to be a repurchase?
> 
> I am here. I am so tired.* My daughter slept for like 3 hours last night and that means that's all I slept to. I took her to the doctor this morning and got some antibiotics so hopefully tonight will be better.
> *
> I am trying to figure out what to do with my hair. It looks a HAM since I ripped the rollers out wet last night. *I just threw some water on it and put it in a ponytail. I am going to do something with it tonight.*


 
Hey mkd!  I was wondering where you were?:scratchch  You are usually on Saturday mornings...

Hope your Baby is feeling bettter.

I'm sure your Hair still looks Nice (even in a Pony). 

What are you going to do to it this evening?  How's the Ayurdevic (sp) going?  Or did you give up on that?


----------



## mkd (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey mkd! I was wondering where you were?:scratchch You are usually on Saturday mornings...
> 
> Hope your Baby is feeling bettter.
> 
> ...


 T, I am not sure.  I was thinking about rollersetting but I don't know if I feel like doing all that again.  So maybe I will just co wash it and try to find something  to use to make KCCC more moisturizing.  Che has me thinking about using the last of my aveda be curly.  I am still using the ayurdevic oils and powders.  I really like them


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Che has me thinking about using the last of my aveda be curly.* *I am still using the ayurdevic oils and powders. I really like them *


 
@Bolded.  Yes....Go On And Use that Up!  And What????? You really like that? (Ayurdevic)

That's alot of work.

Are you going to replace the Aveda?


----------



## mkd (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bolded. Yes....Go On And Use that Up! And What????? You really like that? (Ayurdevic)
> 
> That's alot of work.
> 
> Are you going to replace the Aveda?


 Yeah, I like ayurdevic but girl yes, its a lot of work 

I like the aveda be curly, I used it all the time before I started my hair journey.  Then I got caught up wanting to try all the products I learned about here.  The aveda is pricey to me too.  Its like $18 for 8 oz and I have to use a good amount for it to work so I am not sure if I will replace it.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 20, 2010)

I also forget to use my ayurvedic powders. I had great intentions to do final rinses after each wash....oh well..
I wish I had enough hair to do a bun or a puff without a hairband..oh well...
i should be able to finish njoi monoi de tahiti pomade by next week


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm back yall! It was weird people recognized me from youtube, even people who aren't subscribed to me! They had jane carter for 5-10 bucks even the nourish and shine! I got me a lock tube for 10 bucks, it is so well made, I will never be getting a pretty wrap again! There were so many vendors. I didn't really buy anything cuz most of the stuff I could make myself, but it was great for non-ingredient savvy people.

The comedian there saw David and said:

Wow you have natural hair too
The Beatles are in the building
He look like the guy from Verizon, can you hear me now
Aww they look like a Cosby Show Couple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm back yall! It was weird people recognized me from youtube, even people who aren't subscribed to me! They had jane carter for 5-10 bucks even the nourish and shine! I got me a lock tube for 10 bucks, it is so well made, I will never be getting a pretty wrap again! There were so many vendors. I didn't really buy anything cuz most of the stuff I could make myself, but it was great for non-ingredient savvy people.
> 
> The comedian there saw David and said:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the Good Review  You're such a Celebrity.

That's Hilarious about David.  He's such a Good Sport!  Hangin' with all the Black Folx.


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

I got back on LHCF in time to score a free KCCC.


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for the Good Review  You're such a Celebrity.
> 
> That's Hilarious about David.  He's such a Good Sport!  Hangin' with all the Black Folx.



Aww thank you!!!!

I bought some shea butter for my mother and she asked me why didn't I get her more  And that she needs some more Funk Butter, Daddy too.


----------



## mkd (Mar 20, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I also forget to use my ayurvedic powders. I had great intentions to do final rinses after each wash....oh well..
> I wish I had enough hair to do a bun or a puff without a hairband..oh well...
> i should be able to finish njoi monoi de tahiti pomade by next week


Red, I am going to vote again tonight! 



Charzboss said:


> I'm back yall! It was weird people recognized me from youtube, even people who aren't subscribed to me! They had jane carter for 5-10 bucks even the nourish and shine! I got me a lock tube for 10 bucks, it is so well made, I will never be getting a pretty wrap again! There were so many vendors. I didn't really buy anything cuz most of the stuff I could make myself, but it was great for non-ingredient savvy people.
> 
> The comedian there saw David and said:
> 
> ...


 Sounds like so much fun Charz.  I wonder if we have natural hair shows in Atlanta.  I want to go with one.  And you and David _are_ such a cute couple.  Even though I don't know you IRL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Red, I am going to vote again tonight!
> 
> 
> Sounds like so much fun Charz. I wonder if we have natural hair shows in Atlanta. I want to go with one. *And you and David are such a cute couple. Even though I don't know you IRL*


 
I Voted Today!

@bolded:  Yep!


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Red, I am going to vote again tonight!
> 
> 
> Sounds like so much fun Charz.  I wonder if we have natural hair shows in Atlanta.  I want to go with one.  And you and David _are_ such a cute couple.  Even though I don't know you IRL





IDareT'sHair said:


> I Voted Today!
> 
> @bolded:  Yep!



Aww thanks guys!! 

I bought the Jessicurl Gallon! Ltown, we in business!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm back yall! It was weird people recognized me from youtube, even people who aren't subscribed to me! They had jane carter for 5-10 bucks even the nourish and shine! I got me a lock tube for 10 bucks, it is so well made, I will never be getting a pretty wrap again! There were so many vendors. I didn't really buy anything cuz most of the stuff I could make myself, but it was great for non-ingredient savvy people.
> 
> The comedian there saw David and said:
> 
> ...


 

Good you made it, I got tuck in DC traffic for 1 1/2 so I was too piss to drive another 1hr. I made a mistake and went DC way and made the most biggest mistake. They had roads block off for marathon and stupid jerks were working on a bridge. On the first beautiful weekend we had. They know DMV gets crowded on weekend, traveler going North/South.


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

ltown said:


> Good you made it, I got tuck in DC traffic for 1 1/2 so I was too piss to drive another 1hr. I made a mistake and went DC way and made the most biggest mistake. They had roads block off for marathon and stupid jerks were working on a bridge. On the first beautiful weekend we had. They know DMV gets crowded on weekend, traveler going North/South.




Oh Goodness, yeah the DC way aint no joke! Thats how the GPS was tryin to make me go. I was like no-no I am sticking with 695. Plus I was coming from Towson which was 10 minutes away! I'm sorry that traffic messed everything up


----------



## mkd (Mar 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Aww thanks guys!!
> 
> I bought the Jessicurl Gallon! Ltown, we in business!


 What did you get  from Jessicurl Ltown?


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.soclocsoc.com

I'm buying more....


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.soclocsoc.com
> 
> I'm buying more....


 
Charz what kind of fabric is it? I know its cheaper than pretty antoinets but hers is silk. Im lovin mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Charzboss & Other Gallon Buyers:  How much did you pay for a Gallon of Hairveda Moist 24/7?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charzboss & Other Gallon Buyers:  How much did you pay for a Gallon of Hairveda Moist 24/7?



$52, and my shipping for my entire order was only $4, weird huh . . .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> $52, and my shipping for my entire order was only $4, weird huh . . .


 
It is...(weird). 

Thanks Lamara

btw:  That's not a bad price at all.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Went into the BSS to buy Neck Strips....(those white papery things)
> 
> Left with:  White Neck Strips....  YAY ME!!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats to you!!!! 

I went to the Dominican BSS near my mom's house. I walked in looking for a large jar (I think 20 oz) of La Plancha and I walked out with just that. Took me a while to come out though. I walked out and the ladies were singing and dancing to merengue LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Congrats to you!!!!
> *
> I went to the Dominican BSS near my mom's house. I walked in looking for a large jar (I think 20 oz) of La Plancha and I walked out with just that. Took me a while to come out though. *I walked out and the ladies were singing and dancing to merengue LOL*


 
Sounds like Fun!

Girl, IK.  I walked out with just the strips. 

Nothing was tempting me except the Wigs.

I want a Long One for my Extra Cirrcular Activities.:blondboob


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like Fun!
> 
> Girl, IK.  I walked out with just the strips.
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!

This particular BSS has EVERYTHING, its great. Fortunately for me its a 30 minute drive so I hardly go. There are no BSS' around me. 

I want to buy this t-shirt. What do you think?

http://www.metroparkusa.com/fashion/women/doe/item/9176/Afro-Hello-Kitty-V-neck-Tee


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It is...(weird).
> 
> Thanks Lamara
> 
> btw:  That's not a bad price at all.



I know! Cuz usually my shipping is like $10-11 when I order small stuff from her. This is my first time buying bulk, I thought the shipping was going to be crazy high since I got 2 gallons jugs.


----------



## Americka (Mar 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Congrats to you!!!!
> 
> I went to the Dominican BSS near my mom's house. I walked in looking for a large jar (I think 20 oz) of La Plancha and I walked out with just that. Took me a while to come out though. I walked out and the ladies were singing and dancing to merengue LOL





IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like Fun!
> 
> Girl, IK.  I walked out with just the strips.
> 
> ...



Me too! look I went into an Asian BSS and left with only the applicator bottles I went in search of. Nothing else tempted me.  I think my Brazilian and Dominican products have spoiled me.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> What did you get from Jessicurl Ltown?


 I went in with some of Charzboss gallon of WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> This particular BSS has EVERYTHING, its great. Fortunately for me its a 30 minute drive so I hardly go. There are no BSS' around me.
> 
> ...


 
I _*HEART*_ Hello Kitty!

Adorable Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Americka said:


> Me too! look *I went into an Asian BSS and left with only the applicator bottles I went in search of. Nothing else tempted me*.  I think my Brazilian and Dominican products have spoiled me.


 
IK.  Nothing in there was of any "real" interest.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> This particular BSS has EVERYTHING, its great. Fortunately for me its a 30 minute drive so I hardly go. There are no BSS' around me.
> 
> ...



*SCREAMS* I want one so bad!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I thought the shipping was going to be crazy high since *I got 2 gallons jugs*.


 

   @bolded........


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bolded........



 Well . . . one cocasta and one moist condish 
I really like that oil  I use it in my hair and on my skin sometimes too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Well . . . one cocasta and one moist condish
> I really like that oil  I use it in my hair and on my skin sometimes too.


 
Lawd...Lawd...Lawd....


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I know! Cuz usually my shipping is like $10-11 when I order small stuff from her. This is my first time buying bulk, I thought the shipping was going to be crazy high since I got 2 gallons jugs.



You got two!!!! Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Mar 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Charz what kind of fabric is it? I know its cheaper than pretty antoinets but hers is silk. Im lovin mine.



It's made outta Lycra (Knit) Fabric. It's really soft and silky feeling. I don't really know what Lycra is lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 20, 2010)

ladies, after many unsuccessful tries, I was able to french braid my hair! its not 100% perfect (more like 95%) but Im really proud of myself. Now, I dont have to bother my hair for another week!


----------



## mkd (Mar 20, 2010)

washnset said:


> ladies, after many unsuccessful tries, I was able to french braid my hair! its not 100% perfect (more like 95%) but Im really proud of myself. Now, I dont have to bother my hair for another week!


 Is moist 24/7 nice?  I haven't used it, I will order when I make another order from HV.  I am going to try the almond glaze to whenever I reorder. 

WNS, did you french braid on wet or dry hair?  Did you do one braid or two?  I am about to go wash my hair now and I may attempt a french braid too. 

Lamara, your conditioner shipped, hopefully you will get it by tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 20, 2010)

oooh, yes ladies please answer MKD. Is the moist 24/7 that great? I got it in the cyber monday goody bags. I'm dying to use it...right after I finish my open bottles. Charz, you liked it for detangling right? What about actually moisturizing/light cleansing? 

Although I dont know you guys in real life, love ya all! We are tiiiight in this here thread and let's keep it that way! *nods yup*

PS, Lamara, you betta gets to yo' graduation! I know you dont care much for it, but hey...do it once in ya life; you did spend the time, money, and sweat to get that degree. Either way you choose, congrats love! And, um...we gots some np talking to do. Kinda wanna show you my manis, but Idk if they will meet approval *goes to practice application*

Be good ladies!


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 20, 2010)

just logging in to say hello
thank you MKD and IDARET'S Hair for your support!
news on youtube: peaceloveandsunshine is opening tomorrow at 3p.m


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mkd--Yes there is a hair show in Atlanta. Not sure when but AKAKristin from youtube was talking about it.

Ya'll know I love me some Moist 24/7. If I had to pick one cowash conditioner that would be the one. Before I became a pj it was my only cowash conditioner.

Sunshine--She's still selling from the old batch though.  I will wait for her to come out with the new sunshine. I am a bit worried because she will be using the off white shea butter vs. the yellow now. I like the yellow because it was different and I liked that it went with her name and the name of the company. I do like that she is holding back because she wants to get it just right though.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 20, 2010)

one braid mkd. I'll ask SO to take a pic.



mkd said:


> WNS, did you french braid on wet or dry hair?  Did you do one braid or two?  I am about to go wash my hair now and I may attempt a french braid too.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

When you ladies bun or do a pony, do you change the position of it everyday?


----------



## Day36 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey La,

I dont change everyday; but, I do try to move it every couple of days. HTH

ETA: That reminded me of that Whitney and Bobby interview, where he said, "I dont smoke every day, I smoke every other day." or something like that lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 20, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey La,
> 
> I dont change everyday; but, I do try to move it every couple of days. HTH
> 
> ETA: That reminded me of that Whitney and Bobby interview, where he said, "I dont smoke every day, I smoke every other day." or something like that lol.


 

Thanks, it took me forever to get this sucka in. I can't afford to lose any hair.


----------



## Americka (Mar 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> When you ladies bun or do a pony, do you change the position of it everyday?



I did a pony for a week or so and I did not change the position at all. I just made sure that it was not clipped tightly.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I also try not to use scrunchies. I will kinda twirl and use like a small clip to secure the end (think something like a hair flower, but with a smooth claw-no teeth or snagging)


----------



## Americka (Mar 20, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Oh yeah, and I also try not to use scrunchies. I will kinda twirl and use like a small clip to secure the end (think something like a hair flower, but with a smooth claw-no teeth or snagging)



I know the clips with metal are "taboo", but I like them better than scrunchies. I use a small bobby pin to secure my ends. Kinda like this 








, but with less hair of course!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2010)

I should probably start pinning or clipping my buns. I will start tomorrow .

I see Sunshine will be providing sample/travel sizes of the new stuff.  I will give it a try.


----------



## robot. (Mar 21, 2010)

so... i went to a bottling party earlier this week with my dad and a girlfriend of mine. all laughs and fun times, right?

until it was time to leave... my dad was making idle conversation about where we were from and somehow it turns into giving some random woman a ride! 

first off, we don't know her and she doesn't know us. the truck was full from a moving job earlier so we had to rearrange some junk for this woman. don't get me started on when he had to rearrange the truck for ME, HIS FLESH AND BLOOD, he was all whines, grunts, and complaints... but for this woman, it's no big deal.

what gets me though, really and truly annoyed me and i was damn close to saying it aloud... is why do you, a grown *** woman, not have a way to get home? you're in Baltimore on a Sunday night... what, were you just gonna camp out? i should've told her about herself... looked her dead in the eye and say, "how were you planning to get home? missing your train is incredibly irresponsible of you."

i heard she missed her train... so? you need to be responsible for yourself and make sure you have your sh!t together to get your a$$ home, not miss your damn train and impose on a (thankfully, nice) stranger.

one thing i cannot stand is irresponsible adults.  i know this sounds random y'all but i was just thinking about it.  that really got under my skin.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey La,
> 
> I dont change everyday; but, I do try to move it every couple of days. HTH
> 
> ETA: *That reminded me of that Whitney and Bobby interview, where he said, "I dont smoke every day, I smoke every other day." or something like that lol*.



....

 Just stopping in to see what ya'll up to lately!! Been out enjoying NY's week of wonderful weather!!! 

@mkd, I'm ordering from Hairveda Monday morning. I might as well get the almond glaze for you. By the time it comes, you'll be ready to order. 

Gotta go vote for red again!!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2010)

Good Morning ladies, hope you all having a nice warm weekend. I'm so happy after the blizzard we had up here that it's beautiful. Where is Eisani?


----------



## Charz (Mar 21, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> so... i went to a bottling party earlier this week with my dad and a girlfriend of mine. all laughs and fun times, right?
> 
> until it was time to leave... my dad was making idle conversation about where we were from and somehow it turns into giving some random woman a ride!
> 
> ...




Robot.......the train doesn't run on weekends.....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> Is moist 24/7 nice?  I haven't used it, I will order when I make another order from HV.  I am going to try the almond glaze to whenever I reorder.
> 
> Lamara, your conditioner shipped, hopefully you will get it by tuesday or wednesday.




Thanks mkd!!  I feel so loved by my girls 

I LOVE the moist condish. I tried it a long time ago and just never invested in the gallon because I had this big ole Jessiecurl albatross around my neck  But since I have a very little left I decided to get it this weekend. Almond glaze is also very nice. HV's products smell so good to me.



Day36 said:


> PS, Lamara, you betta gets to yo' graduation! I know you dont care much for it, but hey...do it once in ya life; you did spend the time, money, and sweat to get that degree. Either way you choose, congrats love! And, um...we gots some np talking to do. Kinda wanna show you my manis, but Idk if they will meet approval *goes to practice application*
> 
> Be good ladies!



Of course!!! Those ladies don't care what your application is like, they just wanna look at pics  I swear some of them orgasmed when I posted all those pics the other day  

We'll see about graduation . . . I have until Thursday to buy the cap and gown so . . . I'm thinking about getting a PhD though, so I would much rather go to that graduation . . .


----------



## Charz (Mar 21, 2010)

Day36 said:


> oooh, yes ladies please answer MKD. Is the moist 24/7 that great? I got it in the cyber monday goody bags. I'm dying to use it...right after I finish my open bottles.* Charz, you liked it for detangling right? What about actually moisturizing/light cleansing?
> *




I just use it to detangle before shampooing or putting in my DC.


----------



## mkd (Mar 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ....
> 
> Just stopping in to see what ya'll up to lately!! Been out enjoying NY's week of wonderful weather!!!
> 
> ...


 Aww Brownie, thanks girl.  But you don't have to do that.  As soon as I get rid of some stuff, I am going to order some more stuff from HV


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

It snowed friday but its just about gone now, its cold out. Im really liking my hair butter, i hope i can duplicate it because i didn't measure anything. It reminds me of afroveda shea amla. Im just moisturizing my hair everyday and trying to stay out of it. Im not going to cowash this year but i will baggy. I lost more hair cowashing because i had to detangle it everytime. And im only dcing 1x a week.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 21, 2010)

My head was itching last night but now it is fine...hmmmm?


----------



## robot. (Mar 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Robot.......the train doesn't run on weekends.....



we went to the one on wednesday.


----------



## mkd (Mar 21, 2010)

La, I forgot to answer about changing bun positions.  I don't change mine everyday.  Maybe every two or three days and I try not to make the ponytail too tight.  I prefer my  buns and ponytails to be tight and neat looking but I know that I can't do that without breakage.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 21, 2010)

What is wrong with me? I should have been up and washed dc'ed and styled my hair already  I have no motivation to do anything with this head today. It's days like this I wish I didn't BC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> What is wrong with me? I should have been up and washed dc'ed and styled my hair already  I have no motivation to do anything with this head today. It's days like this I wish I didn't BC.


 
Girl, some dayz are just like that.  Where you really just want to lounge around (no pressures)

I'm sorta mapping out Tuesday's Co-Wash regi and chillin'.  I should be cleaning.....


----------



## Day36 (Mar 21, 2010)

I feel ya T and Lamara. I need to get up to do my hair before my friend's dance recital; and, I'm not feeling it. lol. My mattress feels soooo much more welcoming.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I cleaned my hair with Hair One, and now dc'ing with AO Jojoba and Aloe Desert Herb and coconut oil. Why does this condish smell like straight helmer's glue?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Well I cleaned my hair with Hair One, and now dc'ing with AO Jojoba and Aloe Desert Herb and coconut oil. Why does this condish smell like straight helmer's glue?


 
Girl, You are So Right!  it DOES Smell like something crazy! 

I thought Mine might have been _Spoiled_. It Stank so bad.:fart: Almost Rancid.  

Now, you know I am not a big proponent of throwing out product, but I pitched mine. Just Wasn't sure.erplexed


----------



## mkd (Mar 21, 2010)

I made two messy french braids last night.  Clearly I need some practice.  Maybe they would look better if my hair was dry when I tried it.  It is harder for me to grip wet hair.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 21, 2010)

Got my butt up and did my hair. Finished mix of ssi honey rinse, jbco, olive oil, honey, and aphogee 2 min. Dont judge me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Finished up my Corner of Essential Fatty Acids (EFA's) i.e.  Omega 3, 6, 9.  

It was a Great Oil. 

At some point will be a re-purchase.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 21, 2010)

just used my Nunulove handmades sweet harlem oil...smells soo good!  i will wait to use up more oils before I buy any new ones


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> just used my Nunulove handmades sweet harlem oil...smells soo good! *i will wait to use up more oils before I buy any new ones*


 
Me Too Red!  I _REALLY_ want that BeeMine Serum.  But I'll use up a couple more things First.

OT:  I  VOTED TODAY ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !  ! !


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was in and out. I ordered two of the sample sizes of the new butters from Sunshine.  I got one in sweet pea scent and chai tea. I hope I love this stuff because the original Sunshine is like crack for my hair. It stays moisturized for days, is shiny, and just acts right when I use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Sad to report:  I was out in Stashville Looking for something, and came across an unopened bottle of Surge Lotion Motion #9 Hair Oil for _Thirsty Hair & Body_

So, that's one more oil that has been uncovered/discovered..........Looks like my lovely BeeMine is further & further away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I was in and out. I ordered two of the sample sizes of the new butters from Sunshine. I got one in sweet pea scent and chai tea. I hope *I love this stuff because the original Sunshine is like crack for my hair. It stays moisturized for days, is shiny, and just acts right when I use it*.


 
WOW ! Really! 

_*still glad i missed the bandwagon when it rolled by* Or I'd be strung out with ya'll too!_


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up my Corner of *Essential Fatty Acids* (EFA's) i.e. Omega 3, 6, 9.
> 
> It was a Great Oil.
> 
> At some point will be a re-purchase.


 
Where do you get this from?, i think its in aubrey's conditioners. I have alot of shea oil to use up, so when im done with that i can try adding the efa's to my hair butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Where do you get this from?, i think its in aubrey's conditioners. I have alot of shea oil to use up, so when im done with that i can try adding the efa's to my hair butter.


 
I Got it From Here:

http://www.radiantlifecatalog.com


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Got it From Here:
> 
> http://www.radiantlifecatalog.com


 
Thanks t, forget the efa's i want that ghee to put in my dc. I know dlewis has used ghee before with good results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Thanks t, forget the efa's i want that ghee to put in my dc. I know dlewis has used ghee before with good results.*


 
And I just noticed they had that Red Palm Oil (in a Jar too)

I know about Qhemet's Cocotree Detangling Ghee. 

Who Ghee?  i.e. what is it basically used for?  Would have to do a thread search of Ghee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

When I use up this Cosmetic Grade Red Palm Oil (Restorative Hair Treatment), I may buy some of that one.  

It's certainly alot _'CHEAPER'_ for that one.  Pure Organic Red Palm Oil.  And may experiment with a little Ghee......

But, that's a long way away.

_*Too many things still going on in Stashville USA*_


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I just noticed they had that Red Palm Oil (in a Jar too)
> 
> I know about Qhemet's Cocotree Detangling Ghee.
> 
> Who Ghee? i.e. what is it basically used for? Would have to do a thread search of Ghee.


 
Umm forget the ghee, i did a little research and they say it smells like buttered popcorn, its getting too hot for that. It is actually clarified butter. The red palm oil sounds better.

Eta- the best way i saw someone said they used it as prepoo and i think d used it to seal her ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Umm forget the ghee, i did a little research and they say it smells like buttered popcorn, its getting too hot for that. *It is actually clarified butter.


 

     

*Like when I did my short-lived stint with Ayurvedic and my Boss said (in a meeting):  "It smells like Curry in here"  Does anyone else smell that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Umm forget the ghee, i did a little research and they say it smells like buttered popcorn, its getting too hot for that. It is actually clarified butter. *The red palm oil sounds better*.
> 
> Eta- the best way i saw someone said they used it as prepoo and i think d used it to seal her ends.


 
Oh about the Red Palm; since this treatment I have is a Hair Treatment, I am sure it has alot of 'other stuff' in it and the Red Palm is prolly lower on the ingredients list. 

Will look into the Pure Organic hopefully in the fall.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh about the Red Palm; since this treatment I have is a Hair Treatment, I am sure it has alot of 'other stuff' in it and the Red Palm is prolly lower on the ingredients list.
> 
> Will look into the Pure Organic* hopefully in the fall*.


 
I will be ready for something new by then. Im trying to perfect my dc so i can start making batches and freeze them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I will be ready for something new by then. *Im trying to perfect my dc so i can start making batches* and freeze them.


 
OKAY! ! ! !

La Colochaveda!


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OKAY! ! ! !
> 
> *La Colochaveda*!


 
I bet you i can get my stuff out quicker and work an 8 hour shift.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I bet you i can get my stuff out quicker and work an 8 hour shift*.


 
Girl, Ain't that the Troof


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Ain't that the* Troof*


 
, No but seriously i have dabbled in making my own products, im going to do it now, not for sale but for me and my household. I have a moisturizer,dc and now i need to come up with an oil. We all use elucence for shampoo and conditioners so that is taken care of. Also i will continue to use tw mist as long as the fomula doesn't change. Im for sticking to what works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> * Im for sticking to what works*.


 
I Hope to be right >>there<< by Midnight 12.31.10 

Going into 2011, I'd better Have a Clue.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope to be right >>there<< by Midnight 12.31.10
> 
> Going into 2011, I'd better Have a Clue.


 
I think you all are doing well, you will get there. You have to think about what you want to use or rotate with and stick to it. Easier said than done i know. It took for me to lose interest in my hair to move away from buying products. I picked up other habits but those are slowing down too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I think you all are doing well, you will get there. You have to think about what you want to use or rotate with and stick to it. Easier said than done i know. *It took for me to lose interest in my hair to move away from buying products. I picked up other habits but those are slowing down too.*


 
Yeah..........I was about to get started on these Body Cremes and I had to::hardslap:Myself!  Been there. Done that.  

So, I stopped myself (after a couple) I could tell, that was getting ready to get Waaay Outta Control.

It's sooo easy to go:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Is Anybody Doing Their Hair Tonight????????


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anybody Doing Their Hair Tonight????????


 
I color and dc with chocolacio this afternoon. Chocolacio is another great softening conditioner.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, my hair holds water like crazy!!! six hours later and it's still wet


----------



## Americka (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anybody Doing Their Hair Tonight????????



Yep, I'm washing again. I air dried overnight and flat ironed, but my ends were still . I knew I shouldn't have washed Friday because my hair was still pretty. Not blow drying my hair has caused me to manipulate my hair too much, so I might as well blow dry.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anybody Doing Their Hair Tonight????????


 
I did my hair friday but im going to moisturize and try to move this pony in another position. I don't feel it so its not tight, but just want to be on the safe side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Americka said:


> * Not blow drying my hair has caused me to manipulate my hair too much, so I might as well blow dry*.


 
Yup

You have to weigh what works better for your hair (manipulation-wise) and be willing to change it for the Health of Your Hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anybody Doing Their Hair Tonight????????






lamaravilla said:


> Man, my hair holds water like crazy!!! six hours later and it's still wet


Just like mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Wonder if I should change my Day(s) to Sunday/Wednesday???? :scratchch_Instead Of_ Saturday/Tuesday:scratchch????


----------



## chebaby (Mar 21, 2010)

hi everyone
i just got back from the baltimore hair expo. i loved it. i purchased koils by nature nourishing hair butter and peppermint hair gel. and i also purchased jane carter nourish and shine and leave in spray which i have been looking for for a couple of weeks. i got he n&s for 10 bucks!!!!

anyway it was great. there were so many great vendors and beautiful heads of hair. i instantly fell in love as soon as i walked through the door. im glad i had a chance to go.

i was gonna twist my hair today but its late and im tired so tomorrow ill just wear a wash and go and maybe twist tomorrow night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

^^^^^^^ CHE:

I Wondered where you were All Day??  Now I rememeber......

Glad you had Fun & Got Some Good Deals....


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you lamara the pony in the showerworks, i have hair in the shower and it hangs. I moved my pony down and when i got out i took it out for a quick minute to moisturize and braid my pony. Im so happy. Its not perfect but im not wearing it out just yet, i want to give my hair a break from the plaits.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder if I should change my Day(s) to Sunday/Wednesday???? :scratchch_Instead Of_ Saturday/Tuesday:scratchch????


 
I think so it sound like you were saying Tuesday is a busy day for you.


----------



## Charz (Mar 21, 2010)

My internet is down so I am surfing on my BB. I used up my afroveda ashlii amala and anita grants whipped butter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not doing my hair. I'm at work until morning. Two more 12-hour nights to go for this week. I'll be doing my hair on Wednesday. Can't wait!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sure you recovering PJ's saw this email from Etsy today:

_Dear BostonMaria,

Greetings from Etsy! You asked us to let you know when Peaceloveandsunshine returned
to their Etsy shop. Good news! This seller is back. Visit http://Peaceloveandsunshine.etsy.com
to view and purchase their available items._

I'm not placing an order. Maybe in the summer time. Right now I want to see if she's consistent and not closing up her shop for months at a time.  Oh and I made a mistake yesterday, the jar of Dominican conditioner (La Plancha) that I purchased was a 52 OUNCE so that should last me a minute!  I am a curly mess right now and its midnight so I have no choice but to do my herr manana. good night!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 22, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you lamara the pony in the showerworks, i have hair in the shower and it hangs. I moved my pony down and when i got out i took it out for a quick minute to moisturize and braid my pony. Im so happy. Its not perfect but im not wearing it out just yet, i want to give my hair a break from the plaits.



Yay!! I'm glad it worked for you


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 22, 2010)

My hair is soooooooooo smuuuuuve this morning. Yes I said smuuuuuuve  Feels like silk thread or something. That AO desert herb condish really works, but I won't be buying it again when it's done, it stinks too bad  and y'all know how I am with my sensitive nose!


----------



## robot. (Mar 22, 2010)

i give up. i'm shaving.


----------



## Charz (Mar 22, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i give up. i'm shaving.


 
Why do you wanna shave?


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 22, 2010)

@Idaret's hair: thank you for voting again!! so how do you like the sweet harlem oil? yay or nay? I love the smell..perfect for summer. I've been using it mostly as a body oil. A friend of mine who has locs has been using it for a month every day and I Saw a difference in her hair!!

@Charbozz: how did you like anita grant whipped butter?

@bostonmaria: same here! Plus I still have 3 jars of 16oz of coconut confidence from her black friday sale as well as several sunshine. No more body butters for me until I use up my stash....

@lamaravilla: yay for smooth/ soft hair 

this week my goal is to use up njoi creations monoi de tahiti pomade. qhemet cocoa tree detangling ghee,zaja naturals fitoderm squalane and kbb anti-itch serum.


----------



## Charz (Mar 22, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Idaret's hair: thank you for voting again!! so how do you like the sweet harlem oil? yay or nay? I love the smell..perfect for summer. I've been using it mostly as a body oil. A friend of mine who has locs has been using it for a month every day and I Saw a difference in her hair!!
> 
> *@Charbozz: how did you like anita grant whipped butter?*
> 
> ...


 
I liked it on my skin, but it is way too expensive.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

i pre co washed today with vatika frosting. the vatika frosting is getting mushy like i like. then i co washed with aussie moist and did a puff with kbb hair milk, sunshine, and slicked back with koils by nature soothing peppermint gel. so far i really like this gel.

this week i plan on using up coco tree detangling ghee, sunshine, ojon mist, and i think thats it.

i ended up putting my other sunshine back in the trash because there is too much grainy-ness in it.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i give up. i'm shaving.


why you want to shave? i thought you were loving your hair after the cut.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 22, 2010)

Robot, I think you should just go ahead and shave your head. It makes no sense to keep growing when you have this itch to shave it. If you wait you'll probably be APL when you decide to BIC it. Do it now when you won't lose too much progress.


----------



## robot. (Mar 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Why do you wanna shave?





chebaby said:


> why you want to shave? i thought you were loving your hair after the cut.





lamaravilla said:


> Robot, I think you should just go ahead and shave your head. It makes no sense to keep growing when you have this itch to shave it. If you wait you'll probably be APL when you decide to BIC it. Do it now when you won't lose too much progress.



i've calmed down.  i was close to tears this morning, but i feel better now.

and i wanted to shave the first time i bc'ed, but the SO talked me out of it. since i never got to, i still have that itch, so i agree with lamaravilla. but i'm not concerned about length now, just manageability. 

i still love my cut, it's my hair that i don't like and it sucks because i know that even if i chop, there's probably no way around it some parts curl up so nicely, and some just erupt into frizz and then my frizz is STICK STRAIGHT, so it just looks stupid. i can't wear a wash and go because my afro is always always lumpy and uneven and i refuse to shingle however often.

i'm just tired of it. and shaving would be cool.  i do love my hair cut though and i enjoy it at this length, but the frizz and crazy texture just drives me crazy. i'll go into gel twists, though, just to see how they look with this cut, but i want to shave at least once.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 22, 2010)

I say go for it. I shaved my head twice. The first time I had MBL relaxed hair, the second time I had APL natural hair that was pink and purple  And I swear I got the most play from dudes when I was bald-headed


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 22, 2010)

just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 22, 2010)

The hair at the nape of my neck is baby fine and comes out of anything I put it in within days. What do you reccomend? My brother saw it and said "What is happening to the back of your head?"

I felt violated!


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 22, 2010)

I picked up my green tea butter from the p.o. It looks like hairveda's without the smell. It was 16oz for $12.50 which wasn't bad, i wished it had came in a smaller size but oh well. I got it from wholesalebodyoils.com i guess they specialize in body oils. Im hoping i like this so i can try some of their other butters when mine are gone, so i can order from 1 place.

Warning- This is my first time ordering from them so if you order do it at YOUR OWN RISK, i don't want to see no one in the vendor forum talkin bout colocha said But anyway, sometimes i like to try new places and so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Ladies................Good Evening.........

What's going on?  I have on my Prettywrap on and making a pot of Tea.  It got Cold again after a rainy Sunday.

I am almost done with a Jar of Mane N' Tail Olive Creme Therapy Herbal Gro' stuff (I forgot I had).  Should possibly use that up tommorrow (unda' da' wig).


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 22, 2010)

So no one in here thinking about joining the jheri juice challenge are they?  . . .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2010)

_*i prolly need to*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 22, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> So no one in here thinking about joining the jheri juice challenge are they?  . . .



I was looking at that thread title like.  Guess  I should go in and see if it lives up to its name

I'm thinking of trying out HV Moist 24/7 and PRO.  I want to try the Honey Hemp but the price is a little steep for me right now since I go on vacation Wednesday.  

I plan to wash and put in 2 strand flat twists in the front.  I have to go to Wally World to get some 2oz containers for my trip.  I won't use up anything since I'll be opening up all new containers.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 22, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> So no one in here thinking about joining the jheri juice challenge are they?  . . .


 
I would if........... never mind let me be good.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

i looked in that thread.....its not for me.

anyway im thinking of getting some komaza stuff. i was never interested in that line and all of a sudden here i am looking at the site.

ETA:i am REALLY loving this soothing peppermint gel. it is like ten times better than afroveda whipped gelly.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 22, 2010)

Good Evening! 
Had nice warm weekend, now it raining. I'll be using up product with Shay's co wash challenge so hopefully I'll have a nice dip in my products for new haul for the summer. 

I looked into that Jheri juice challenge just to see what they are using, I'll stick with my natural oils/butter. I would not be surprise to see some of them step into the cowashing challenge.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 22, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> So no one in here thinking about joining the jheri juice challenge are they?  . . .




I am... Just so I can use up my stash.


----------



## mkd (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey ladies.

Ltown, your puff in your avatar is cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2010)

ltown said:


> Good Evening!
> Had nice warm weekend, now it raining. I'll be using up product with Shay's co wash challenge so hopefully I'll have a nice dip in my products for new haul for the summer.
> 
> I looked into that Jheri juice challenge just to see what they are using, I'll stick with my natural oils/butter. *I would not be surprise to see some of them step into the cowashing challenge.*


 
Or Start a *Clarifying Challenge* *j/k*


----------



## mkd (Mar 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Or Start a *Clarifying Challenge* *j/k*


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

soooooo i just saw a very cute style on youtube done with cornrows. im going to attempt to do it tonight but with twists because twists are easier for me. i have been itching to put my hair away so this is good for me.
to do it i will be using ojon mist to wet my hair, nourish and shine to moisturize and jane carter twist and lock to actually do the twists. i know they will stay in until sunday but if i can push for a couple of more days thats good too.

i thought with the weather starting to get nice i would be so excited to let my hair be free but nope. i want to put it away so thats what im gonna do.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Or Start a *Clarifying Challenge* *j/k*


i was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Charz (Mar 22, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I would if........... never mind let me be good.



I feel the same way


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same thing....


 





Could turn into a _build-up_ Nightmare.........

You'd definitely have to clarify often


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2010)

I finished my aloe vera gelly this morning.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bon soir les femmes!

Just stopping by to say hello. I will be trying to finish up my vatika frosting, but I'm kinda over it. Honestly, I dont know if I will be ordering online anymore. Maybe just from a butter and oil company. We'll see. La, please let me know how that green tea butter works out for you. 

Hope everyone is doing alright. GN


----------



## natura87 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am about to have a run in with some Suave, HE LTR leave in...if its in my way its goin down!!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

i think im going to make a big batch of something to use as a pre poo.
im tired of searching to see what i have for pre poo because im picky about what i use. eventhough what i use is just a deep conditioner, i dont use the same thing on dry hair as i do on wet hair.

im thinking of taking something with just a little bit of protein and mixing it with olive butter, shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil, olive oil, jbco and wheat germ oil.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

oh and i hope twisting doesnt take me longer than an hour.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Ltown, your puff in your avatar is cute.


 
Mkd, that is the only thing I know I can do I'm still style challenge with the natural. Thank you!


----------



## robot. (Mar 23, 2010)

so the kccc actually feels a lot better going on alone than with the kckt! interestingggg.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 23, 2010)

so i twisted my hair last night. i like it although its not the style i was originally tryna do. didnt take me that long to do it either because i did them chunky. the twist and lock really gives great detangling slip, shine, and moisture.

yesterday i ordered the komaza califia pudding, coconut pudding and moku butter from honeyfig and it shipped today. i cant wait to try everything.
and curlmart has 25% off of select miss jessies products. im temped to get the 16oz curly meringue because with the discount it comes out to only $6 more than the 8oz. but i think i will pass.


----------



## Charz (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't wait for my Jessicurl Gallon to get here!!!!


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Me and the emergencee are getting it together,  my breakage has slowed down.  I am using the bodifying mist as a leave in, and detangler, it is helping a lot.

I found that if I detangle as a last step then I loose less hair in my washing and conditioning process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2010)

Well.....It's Co-Wash Night Ladies....I am sitting here now with this Red Palm Restorative Treatment on. 

Will rinse out and proceed to Co-Wash with J/A/S/O/N Hemp Conditioner.
Will do a Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructor treatment and then Steam with Joico Moisture Recovery.  

Not sure if I'll use anything up except maybe the Jason, and a couple of Vials of 'stuff'.  I thought I'd get through that Mane N' Tail Olive Treatment (but I didn't, maybe tommorrow).


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Bon soir les femmes!
> 
> Just stopping by to say hello. I will be trying to finish up my vatika frosting, but I'm kinda over it. Honestly, I dont know if I will be ordering online anymore. Maybe just from a butter and oil company. We'll see. *La, please let me know how that green tea butter works out for you. *
> 
> Hope everyone is doing alright. GN


 
I like it so far, its the same ingredients and consistancy as hairveda's without the smell. I will give a better review after i wash my hair on friday. I had used my homemade butter on sunday so i can't give an accurate review, but my hair is soft and feels good right now.


----------



## mkd (Mar 23, 2010)

T, I am co-washing and DC tonight too.  I won't be using anything up though.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 23, 2010)

2 oz Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream. 

Definite Repurchase. The smell is amazing!!


----------



## natura87 (Mar 23, 2010)

Slow and steady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> T, I am co-washing and DC tonight too. I won't be using anything up though.


 
I used up my Hemp Conditioner!  I just steamed with Joico.  Sitting here for Cool Down.

I  will use up a couple a vials.


----------



## mkd (Mar 23, 2010)

I am so determined to make KCCC work and not make my hair dry.  I just keep tweaking it every week.


----------



## mkd (Mar 23, 2010)

Che, the thread you started made me start thinking about how I would wear my hair if I don't see as much  progress as I would like when I get my trim.  I am going to go hard until the end of the year and then evaluate my progress.  If I am not pleased, I am really considering a curly short cut.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 23, 2010)

I finished AO Island Naturals (the weird one that smells like cloves) this evening.  Won't repurchase.  I mixed in some oilve oil and a bit of molasses, so hopefully I should get a decent conditioning out of it.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, the thread you started made me start thinking about how I would wear my hair if I don't see as much  progress as I would like when I get my trim.  *I am going to go hard until the end of the year and then evaluate my progress.*  If I am not pleased, I am really considering a curly short cut.


yea me too. im going to be doing a lot more protective styles. this weekend when i take these twists out im putting some more right back in. i dont want to look up and be in the same spot.
i would probably grow dreads or go back to a twa if i were stuck.

your hair is so nice im sure all types of styles and cuts would look great on your curly hair if you did choose to cut it.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 23, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I finished AO Island Naturals (the weird one that smells like cloves) this evening.  Won't repurchase.  I mixed in some oilve oil and a bit of molasses, so hopefully I should get a decent conditioning out of it.


i think this is the one my hair hated.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am so determined to make KCCC work and not make my hair dry.  I just keep tweaking it every week.


i still havent used mine yet, except on one little section just to see. but when it gets really hot im going to use it.
do you use the knot today? if that doesnt help try the kbb hair milk under it.


----------



## robot. (Mar 23, 2010)

i can't wait to choppp~


----------



## mkd (Mar 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yea me too. im going to be doing a lot more protective styles. this weekend when i take these twists out im putting some more right back in. i dont want to look up and be in the same spot.
> i would probably grow dreads or go back to a twa if i were stuck.
> 
> *your hair is so nice im sure all types of styles and cuts would look great on your curly hair if you did choose to cut it.*



 Thanks Che, I have been pretty much the same length for years.  I think it was because I had color and was getting my hair flat ironed by the stylist every 2 weeks and flat ironing it myself a few times a week.  For years, I never got past BSL.  By the end of the year, I at least want to be full MBL.  If not , then I will know it wasn't the heat and the color and that my hair is really fine and just doesn't retain well.


----------



## mkd (Mar 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i still havent used mine yet, except on one little section just to see. but when it gets really hot im going to use it.
> do you use the knot today? if that doesnt help try the kbb hair milk under it.


 Che, I don't have the knot today but I may get it since it works well with the KCCC.  I don't have KBB but it may be something I try the next time I buy a leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2010)

We are really using up alot of stuff (and I am happy about that). 

Even if a few Ladies are still making purchases....and introducing a few new products into their Regi's....

Overall, We are ALL On Top of Our Game...this time.

Everyone's on the same page.  No one is Slacking.  And Everybody is really Getting it Done.  Everyone Has "A Plan"

Proud Ladies.  So Proud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *i can't wait to choppp~*


 
Okay....So..... 

Are You "Chopping" OR Are You "Shaving??"


----------



## robot. (Mar 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So.....
> 
> Are You "Chopping" OR Are You "Shaving??"



shaving, but i've been calling it my second "bc."

i'm gonna wait until it's warm outside, though. it was beautiful just saturday and very chilly today! i need some hair since i don't wear a hat. 

but in this time, i'm going to work on my earring collection and eyemakeup.  i'm also gonna invest in some more dresses and skirts. i'm gonna research hairstyles and barbershops now.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 24, 2010)

Miss T,  You are such a sweetheart, thank you so much for my package! I was all excited, I ripped that box open so fast  You made my afternoon, thank you so much again!


----------



## Charz (Mar 24, 2010)

I am gonna DC with my Jessicurl WDT while waiting for my chicken pot pie to finish cooking in the over.

It's weird that the only DC's I have right now are the WDT, Honey Hemp, Sitrinillah and my Jasmine Samples. I think I might do a contest for the Sitrinillah when I hit 500 subscribers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Ladies.....Hope you're having a Great Day!

I used up my last tiny corner of Anita Grant Cafe Latte from waayyy back in da' day! (thank you Charzie) and also that Mane N' Tail Olive Oil Creamy Stuff. 

_*sure wish AG would go Stateside* soooo that .....prolly won't be a repurchase._


----------



## natura87 (Mar 24, 2010)

My hair is in braids with a puff. I need to take the puff out and do something with it so it wont loc up. I will use up some more Suave (Fresh mountain strawberries 30 oz 2/3 gone) some Giovanni SAS for a little protein and some Tea Tree Oil just because the tiny bottle is annoying me. This will finish up the TT oil and I will also finish up the HE LTR, finally.

One more week with this hair style..?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 24, 2010)

i finally used up my sunshine today. yaaaaayyyyy!!!!! lol.

when i take these twists out i am going to detangle with coco tree ghee and that should be the last of that. i have been looking for something the pre poo with and i am so silly. i have a bottle of ORS replenishing conditioner just sitting there. and i love that stuff. so im gonna start using it to pre poo with. im going to mix it with jbco, evoo, wheat germ oil and honey. not all at the same time though. thats going to help me get rid of these oils too.
and now that its warming up im going to start doing my overnight oil treatment again. even if im in braids or twists at the time. i think i will use coconut oil and vatika frosting the most.


----------



## robot. (Mar 24, 2010)

i want to try the hydratherma natural line.

between now and the time i cut my hair, i predict a good 50% of my mini-stash will be gone.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 24, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i want to try the hydratherma natural line.
> 
> between now and the time i cut my hair, i predict a good 50% of my mini-stash will be gone.


 
Ive used the oil and the hair lotion before they both were nice and smelled sweet like butter cream. I loved the oil but it goes bad. The hair lotion worked for me when it was humid out, it contains glycerin. But they both made my hair really soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i want to try the hydratherma natural line.
> 
> between now and the time i cut my hair, *i predict a good 50% of my* mini-*stash will be gone*.


 
Robot:  That is HIGHLY IMPRESSIVE!  

Ohhhhh!  I can't wait to say that!

WOW! Excellent!


----------



## natura87 (Mar 24, 2010)

I dont know when my stash will die down. Its like as soon as I am done with something I find more stuff that I forgot I had.


----------



## robot. (Mar 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Ive used the oil and the hair lotion before they both were nice and smelled sweet like butter cream. I loved the oil but it goes bad. The hair lotion worked for me when it was humid out, it contains glycerin. But they both made my hair really soft.


i want to try the lotion.  looks like i will. thanks!


IDareT'sHair said:


> Robot:  That is HIGHLY IMPRESSIVE!
> 
> Ohhhhh!  I can't wait to say that!
> 
> WOW! Excellent!


har.  my stash fits in two drawers. i don't have half of what you ladies have. but it'll be nice to throw away some bottles.

some things i know won't be gone for a little while, but i'm not really tempted to go out and buy anything new except the hair lotion and nunu+love coconut pudding.

i think i have everything i need.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello ladies, everyone seems to be doing good using/buying 1. I have not seen any major buying hauls so it's working. I'm happy to say I used up 1 of 2 bottles of hair one with the cowashing.  The weather is getting warmer so more washing/conditioning for me, when I exercise I really sweat alot in my head.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 24, 2010)

So I'm a fan of Taren916 on youtube. I just ordered from Ricky's the headband she wears at night and I also ordered the Curls Rock creme.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish that i could do bkt without the heat, but it doesn't work that way. I haven't used anything up yet, im kind of itching to relax because i never see my length. Oh well it will pass.


----------



## mkd (Mar 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I wish that i could do bkt without the heat, but it doesn't work that way. I haven't used anything up yet, im kind of itching to relax because i never see my length. Oh well it will pass.


 La, have you thought about rollersetting?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 24, 2010)

Used my TW mist tonight, loving it so far, it smells sooo good! 
 to Miss T for her generosity.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> So I'm a fan of Taren916 on youtube. I just ordered from Ricky's the headband she wears at night and I also ordered the Curls Rock creme.


im a fan of hers too. i was gonna order from rickys but decided to wait until i go to new york next month.
i purchased the curls rock after i watched her review too
its ok, really no different than any other curl cream.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> La, have you thought about rollersetting?


 
No i haven't, the colochas would laugh at a roller and shrink right on up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I wish that i could do bkt without the heat, but it doesn't work that way. I haven't used anything up yet, *im kind of itching to relax because i never see my length. Oh well it will pass.*


 
You're just getting impatient (just like Robot)  You BC'ed so you could go 'natural' -- You are just a little antsy 'tis all.

You'll feel better about everything as the weather starts to get better.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes LC, PLEASE don't  relax. That has been my biggest regret, after being natural for almost 7 years I went and relaxed and I regretted it within 2 weeks and did my third BC 3 months after the relaxer. Get you a pretty half wig or something to take your mind off your hair sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Yes LC, PLEASE don't relax. That has been my biggest regret, after being natural for almost 7 years I went and relaxed and I regretted it within 2 weeks and did my third BC 3 months after the relaxer. *Get you a pretty half wig or something to take your mind off your hair sometimes*.


 
Yup

That's a Great Diversion


----------



## chebaby (Mar 24, 2010)

i have to agree with lamara. i never want to relax but sometimes i do need a break from my hair so i just do twists. i have even been thinking of cornrowing my hair and getting a wig or getting crochet braid. now that i realized they havent gone outta style


----------



## chebaby (Mar 24, 2010)

i think im going to have to ditch the qhemet amla pomade. i think im having some sort of reaction to it. i put some on my scalp on monday night and the next day i had a nast greasy buikd up on the front of my scalp. i didnt pay it any attention, just thought i put too much(even though deep down i know i didnt because i hate putting stuff on my scalp). today my scalp is very very soar to the touch and when i scratched it there was build up under my nails.
this is why i hate putting stuff on my scalp. i usually dont but every once in a while i do so that i can feel like im taking care of it. i think i just need to leave my scalp alone lol. if i put anything else on my scalp it'll just be coconut oil and thatll probably only be once a week or once every two weeks.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

Whoa!  Don't use this anymore.  Put it in a box and send it to me LOL jk
Seriously though please don't use it anymore



chebaby said:


> i think im going to have to ditch the qhemet amla pomade. i think im having some sort of reaction to it. i put some on my scalp on monday night and the next day i had a nast greasy buikd up on the front of my scalp. i didnt pay it any attention, just thought i put too much(even though deep down i know i didnt because i hate putting stuff on my scalp). today my scalp is very very soar to the touch and when i scratched it there was build up under my nails.
> this is why i hate putting stuff on my scalp. i usually dont but every once in a while i do so that i can feel like im taking care of it. i think i just need to leave my scalp alone lol. if i put anything else on my scalp it'll just be coconut oil and thatll probably only be once a week or once every two weeks.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> So I'm a fan of Taren916 on youtube. I just ordered from Ricky's the headband she wears at night and I also ordered the Curls Rock creme.


 
http://www.youtube.com/user/taren916#p/u/3/qhxqNwjC0yo Good Lord, Hair this pretty should be a crime!  

Kinky Curly doesn't give me defined curls like that though. Only cheap nasty black gel does, which is fine with me since its $28 cheaper LOL


----------



## chebaby (Mar 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Whoa!  Don't use this anymore.  Put it in a box and send it to me LOL jk
> Seriously though please don't use it anymore


lmao, im def. not using it anymore. if you want it its yours.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried this Longhairlovers Luxe Leave-in Treatment?

Is it worth $25?


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 25, 2010)

MissVee said:


> Has anyone tried this Longhairlovers Luxe Leave-in Treatment?
> 
> Is it worth $25?


 
Looking at the ingredients i would say no its not worth it. Maybe the $400 hair oil made me biased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2010)

Pssst......Hey Ya'll......Don't Forget to continue to VOTE for RedC!

The Last Day is tommorrow...........

We Gotta Do Our Best to Get her to Da' Big Apple!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 25, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Looking at the ingredients i would say no its not worth it. Maybe the $400 hair oil made me biased.



HO HEYALL NO!!!! $400???!!! Is it made with pure liquid gold and diamond dust? They out they monkey arse minds 

Talking bout "live" ingredients


----------



## robot. (Mar 25, 2010)

i want to make love to my denman.

it's that serious. 

i bought one when i first BC'ed and returned it a week later. i used it once on dry hair and was like, "this thing sucks."  well, i repurchased on a whim yesterday and used it this morning and i am in love!

i shampooed with a sample of something i got from lush... i wasn't sure i would like it but it was very gentle and didn't strip!  then followed up with my honey hemp.

once i hopped out the shower, i parted thick, 1-inch sections and slapped in some kccc and then brushed it through with my denman... my curls look ! they are so JUICY, i wish i could eat one.  and it only took 15-20 minutes! shingling (and not the lazy shingling that i do) can take me up to an hour and my results never look this good.

i'm still drying, but today is most definitely a GOOD HAIR DAY!


----------



## Charz (Mar 25, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i want to make love to my denman.
> 
> it's that serious.
> 
> ...


 
I think I may revist my Denman. I plan on cutting out some of the teeth to aid in getting rid of my shed hairs. I really think shed hairs tangling and knotting up with other hairs can be a setback for Naturals.

I take 1 hour to just detangle my hair every week. I try to get every shed hair out of my hair which is 350-700 hairs after a week. I think that is why my hair has progressed so much.


----------



## robot. (Mar 25, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I think I may revist my Denman. I plan on cutting out some of the teeth to aid in getting rid of my shed hairs. I really think shed hairs tangling and knotting up with other hairs can be a setback for Naturals.
> 
> I take 1 hour to just detangle my hair every week. I try to get every shed hair out of my hair which is 350-700 hairs after a week. I think that is why my hair has progressed so much.



agreed. i never (as in literally, never) detangle my hair other than ripping through it with my fingers.  

i know it's much easier for me because of how short my hair is, but my denman was very gentle and i could get it through my hair without any snags in about two passes, and i didn't start from the bottom either. 

def give it another shot.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2010)

I finished an Amala Cream Rinse yesterday. I've got like 3-4 more in stock . Next week I think I will finish a sunshine and claudie's moisturizing conditioner. I'm good on sunshine right now and I will get more Claudie's when I do my June restock.

Yesterday I got my gleau oil. Today I got my two sunshine samples. I like it so far looking at it and testing with my fingers.  Whipped and creamy vs just creamy (original sunshine).


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 25, 2010)

My pony is going well. Im going to change the position one last time today and then i will wash my hair tommorrow. Im surprised that my hair is not matted but ive been on my moisture. I also need to invest in a bottle for my oil to get to my scalp without having to part my hair. Im really liking my green tea butter but im scared to get comfortable. We will see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2010)

Evening Ladies!

Wrote out my Regi for Saturday a.m. (looks pretty good too).  

It will be my Last Wash-Day until April 2nd when I get my Relaxer.  I will Clarify and do a Protein Treatment. (Can you believe it's almost April)

Will try to use up something during the Co-Wash. _Worst case:_ I will use up a couple vials of something. i.e. Deep Fuel, Ceramides, CoQ10 etc...little stuff.

I do have: Joico(the pump Fab sent me), Keratase, L'Oreal, and Sexy Healthy Pumpkin in my Current DC Rotation (since they're all open).  Been workin' that Joico Moisture Recovery....for the past 2-3 DC'ers, it's nice....

I wanna use up somethin'.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2010)

Ya'll......I think I'm doing pretty good using stuff up.  

I have given away a few items, but all in all Project Use It Up is working out pretty good.

So....I think by June, I will really hit my stride.  That is, if I Quit Finding "Stuff" on top of stuff on top of stuff.....

I know I said March, And I have used up quite a bit of stuff, but I think June and this twice a Week Summa' Co-Wash will put me closer to my goals.  By 12.31.10 I should be real good.

_*but don't hold your breath ya'll*_


----------



## Americka (Mar 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll......I think I'm doing pretty good using stuff up.
> 
> I have given away a few items, but all in all Project Use It Up is working out pretty good.
> 
> ...



It is all about making a good faith effort, T. Even if you stumble, just the fact that you are trying is enough for us.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 25, 2010)

Mkd! I got my AO GPB today!!!  Thank you so much love!!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 25, 2010)

well i think since yall brought it up(robot and Charz) i will detangle with my denman this weekend. my denman is gentle too but it flatens my curls a lot which is why i stopped using it. however i have noticed that my hair is harder to detangle now so maybe i need to go back to using it once every 2 weeks.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 25, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> HO HEYALL NO!!!! $400???!!! Is it made with *pure liquid gold and diamond dust? They out they monkey arse minds*
> 
> Talking bout "live" ingredients




Why is the wrestler Golddust the first thing that comes to mind? Glowing glitter in your face with his shiny bald head!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 25, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Why is the wrestler Golddust the first thing that comes to mind? Glowing glitter in your face with his shiny bald head!



Was he the one that was Dustin Rhodes before he turned into the gold freak? That's when wrestling was still good and not this fake soap opera ish they got going  on now


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Was he the one that was Dustin Rhodes before he turned into the gold freak? That's when wrestling was still good and not this fake soap opera ish they got going on now


 
Now is Dustin Rhodes Dusty Rhodes son? I grew up on wrestling . Now why do my stepfather and stepbrother still think its real, ya'll? They will argue with you too . The best ever was when my mom told me that my stepfather really believed Vince McMahon was dead (I think that's right).  Maybe its because they from Georgia .


----------



## robot. (Mar 25, 2010)

has anyone used/heard of coffeebean oil?


----------



## mkd (Mar 25, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Mkd! I got my AO GPB today!!!  Thank you so much love!!


 You're welcome hon.


----------



## robot. (Mar 25, 2010)

i can't find the shampoo on the lush site and the girl didn't put a sticker on my sample, either.

eta: nvm, i think i found it.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 25, 2010)

The Giovanni TTTT with the pump is staring at me.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 25, 2010)

Vince stays coming up with crazy ideas!!!!!!!

I cant wait to use my steamer tomorrow!!!!!!



Shay72 said:


> Now is Dustin Rhodes Dusty Rhodes son? I grew up on wrestling . Now why do my stepfather and stepbrother still think its real, ya'll? They will argue with you too . *The best ever was when my mom told me that my stepfather really believed Vince McMahon was dead* (I think that's right).  Maybe its because they from Georgia .


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 25, 2010)

I used up one KBB hair mask finished the njoi creations monoi de tahiti pomade and the cioccolatina moringa pomade. YAY! a friend is visiting over the weekend and all my stash is in the second room locked. LOL.
I don't want help to use up my stuff and I hate it when people are all up in my stash opening my jars. I don't know where your hands have been!!
LOL *so protective*

next goal ....use up nunulove handmades coco-nut pudding and karen's hair milk
how is everyone doing?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> well i think since yall brought it up(robot and Charz) i will detangle with my denman this weekend. my denman is gentle too but it flatens my curls a lot which is why i stopped using it. however i have noticed that my hair is harder to detangle now so maybe i need to go back to using it once every 2 weeks.


 
Chebaby, is your hair fine? I find when I use a lot of leave-in when using the denman my curls are flaten too. So if I remember I use the brush before I put my leave-in, oils on.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Now is Dustin Rhodes Dusty Rhodes son? I grew up on wrestling . Now why do my stepfather and stepbrother still think its real, ya'll? They will argue with you too . The best ever was when my mom told me that my stepfather really believed Vince McMahon was dead (I think that's right).  Maybe its because they from Georgia .



Yep, that's his dad. My granddad swears up and down that foolishness is real too!!! Poor 85 year old daddy


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, ya'll!! Hope everyone is all good!!
I used up a Smooth Down Butter Treat, a KBB conditioner, and a Motions CPR. I washed on Tuesday night and I'm gonna sneak another wash in tonight. I don't think I'll be using anything up, though. 
Full disclosure - I ordered another Moist 24/7 and the Moist PRO from Hairveda, plus some of the Sunshine samples. I am dying to buy stuff right now (Nunu and Christine Gant) for some reason. I'm fighting it, though.
I need some new nail polish, too.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 26, 2010)

I have nothing to add except.....







Woot! Woot!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2010)

today i did a w&g using kccc and kckt. it didnt take long for it to dry because i didnt use too much and i wrapped it in my towel after. i like the way it looks and feel but i pulled it back just a little because it made the front of my hair stringy. the be curly does a better job for cheaper IMO but the kccc will do until i use it up. tomorrow im going to co wash with AO GBP and then try the kccc again using more. i dont think i used enough because my hair is really soft and i can tell i couldnt get second day hair.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2010)

ltown said:


> Chebaby, is your hair fine? I find when I use a lot of leave-in when using the denman my curls are flaten too. So if I remember I use the brush before I put my leave-in, oils on.


yes my hair is very very fine. i only use my denman in the shower with conditioner in.
i actually used it today but i only used it on my ends so it didnt flatten out too much. my hair was already detangled from the night before when i took out my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Ya'll 

Yes LAWD BostonMaria Summed it All up in her Post! 

What a Long week.  I am ready to chill with my Girls in da' Use 1 Buy 1 Heeeeeyyyyy!!! 

Happy Weekend Ladies......

Anyway, I have my little regi all written out for tommorrow a.m.  I will be using that Red Palm Oil *Ojon knockoff* Restorative Treatment (overnight tonight) and then will Clarify and DC in the a.m.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 26, 2010)

I used my AO GBP that I got from mkd today, haven't really used any protein in a few weeks so I needed it. I love how it smells! And my hair is feeling nice, strong and silky  Just moisturized with some Elats QP mango butter and sealed with cocasta oil. My hair smells so yummy


----------



## Ltown (Mar 26, 2010)

I am ready for spring we had up to the 70's weather last weekend and now it cold. I packed my sweater so now I got to go and get them out. I don't have anything special for my hair this weekend I usually steam on Sun, I'm probably mix up a couple of products.


----------



## mkd (Mar 26, 2010)

I am about to wash my hair now.  I guess I am going to rollerset.  I made my appointment for a trim next saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2010)

ltown said:


> *I am ready for spring we had up to the 70's weather last weekend and now it cold. I packed my sweater so now I got to go and get them out.*


 
Chile.......we had 2 inches of Snow Today.erplexed


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to wash and rollerset tonight, too.  
I ordered the Babyliss TT Steam Iron last week and I got it today.  So far it looks great design wise and I really feel like I got my money's worth.  
I think I'll DC and rollerset and just try the iron out on the roots.  

I did wet buns all last week so I've finally made a dent in that wave nouveau.  
I'm on my last bottle of shampoo so I was tempted to purchase new ones from giovanni and AO, but I resisted.  I'm going to get creative with my bottle of dr.bonner's and some unwanted leave-ins and make my own shampoo concoctions.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.......we had 2 inches of Snow Today.erplexed



where r u located?
It just got chilly and windy in ny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *where r u located?*
> It just got chilly and windy in ny.


 
O-H-I-OOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 26, 2010)

I kept it simple today. I shampooed with jasmines, steamed with banana brulee and used the shescentit avocado conditioner. My leave in was aphogees pro vitamin leave in. I'm under the dryer now with my rollers. I started using sulfur again and omg...the smell!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.......we had 2 inches of Snow Today.erplexed


 what the what? see, and here i was thinking that was a thing of the past . it is a little chilly here too but last week was so nice.

tonight i just plan on slathering my hair with coconut oil, my scalp and all. tomorrow i changed my mind about using kccc. i want to make sure i have a good hair day so i will be co washing with AO GBP and using aveda be curly and coconut oil to style.
yall i look like a wild woman today lol. my hair was cute when i left the house but not so much anymoreerplexed. good thing there really isnt anyone here to see me.  but at least i can say my hair is really getting bigger. i dont know why my hair seems to be growing at such a fast rate but yet my thin spot wont fill in.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *what the what?* see, and here i was thinking that was a thing of the past . it is a little chilly here too but last week was so nice.
> 
> tonight i just plan on slathering my hair with coconut oil, my scalp and all. tomorrow i changed my mind about using kccc. i want to make sure i have a good hair day so i will be co washing with AO GBP and using aveda be curly and coconut oil to style.
> yall i look like a wild woman today lol. my hair was cute when i left the house but not so much anymoreerplexed. good thing there really isnt anyone here to see me. but at least i can say my hair is really getting bigger. i dont know why my hair seems to be growing at such a fast rate but yet my thin spot wont fill in.....


 
Girl.....YES!  SNOW

You sound like a woman with a plan Che.  I'm sure you'll have a good hair day.

Yeah, spots fill in very slow.  But at least, it's 'growing'

Any idea when you're going to use your Komaza???


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....YES!  SNOW
> 
> You sound like a woman with a plan Che.  I'm sure you'll have a good hair day.
> 
> ...


i havent gotten the komaza yet. i wanted it hear by today but nopeerplexed. so maybe ill get it on monday, they stopped giving us mail on saturdaysperplexed

but as soon as i get it, like that very same day, im going to use it lol. the moku butter sounds so yummy. and i really want to try the califia pudding.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 26, 2010)

Used up my tea tree oil and Lustrasilk DC. Finally, these things were holding on for dear life.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 26, 2010)

I just finished a bottle of Organics Olive Oil Leave in conditioner. Love it!!


----------



## robot. (Mar 26, 2010)

you guys please read my latest review: http://curlypop.blogspot.com/2010/03/match-made-in-heaven-review-in-story.html

i am in love with that shampoo and denman! i had so much fun writing the review - it's a little long, but i tried to get artistic with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Morning Ladies........Project Use It Up Continues.......

This morning I used up:

1) Vial of Redken Deep Fuel _* will repurchase at some point*_

2) The remainder of a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee _*have several back ups*_

3) 1 Tube of Nexxus Humectress _*have several back ups*_

Heading for the Steamer now with Joico Moisture Recovery.  Will report back later.

**Oh Yeah...Will also use up 1 Vial of Matrix Ceramides.

ETA:  1 Gallon of Distilled Water for Steama'...Yeah....I'm counting errrthang.  I have 2 backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

CB:  How's that Gallon of WDT workin' for Ya'?

WnS: How are you enjoying da' Steama'?

Americka: How are you liking the Tropicals?

La:  Are you feeling better about your hurr?

Natura87:  You are really getting rid of a lot of stuff too.

Ya'll this really works, if you stay on top of it. 

I am happy that I am finally managing my horrific stash.  And really getting rid of stuff.  FINALLY.

Putting 2-3 things into the rotation is also helping with product 'boredom' so that was a good move for me too.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 27, 2010)

Good morning ladies, i guess im in since ive been posting but its going to be a while before i finish anything. As long as i don't start buying hair products again i will be alright. Im going to wash today with elucence poo and condtion and detangle with mbc, also dc with my homemade hair butter and goat milk. Depending on how much hair i lose while detangling i may wear my hair in a pony again. Im going to use green tea butter and tw mist to moisturize and then seal with jbco. I need to run to sally's to get an oil bottle for my scalp.


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB:  How's that Gallon of WDT workin' for Ya'?



I haven't gotten it yet . It's supposed to take 10 business days because they make the gallons fresh to order and it's coming from Cali


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB: How's that Gallon of WDT workin' for Ya'?
> 
> WnS: How are you enjoying da' Steama'?
> 
> ...


 
Yes i am, just feel that way sometimes but i know if i go back to chemicals my scalp will mess up again. So im cool until the next fit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I haven't gotten it yet . It's supposed to take 10 business days because they make the gallons fresh to order and it's coming from Cali


 
CHILE......Your Hair looks Fierce in your Siggy Shot! 

It is really coming along!  You'll be back to your little girl picture you shared with us Soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i guess im in since ive been posting but its going to be a while before i finish anything. *As long as i don't start buying hair products again i will be alright.* Im going to wash today with elucence poo and condtion and detangle with mbc, also dc with my homemade hair butter and goat milk. Depending on how much hair i lose while detangling i may wear my hair in a pony again. Im going to use green tea butter and tw mist to moisturize and then seal with jbco. I need to run to sally's to get an oil bottle for my scalp.


 
I Don't think you'll start that mess up againj/k

We've all really toned that foolishness down and are only buying during a Sale, to replace a staple or what we need.

We've all greatly tamed our impluses.....

But then again.....sometimes.... You got to Scratch that Itch!:fallenang


----------



## Americka (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka: How are you liking the Tropicals?



Thanks for asking, T! Here's my brief overview:



Love the Negra Black Cream - it gives good slip and hair feels better, but I hate the scent. Kinda medicinal. 

Dislike the Cinnamon - it does not give enough slip and the cinnamon scent is overwhelming for me. I'll probably mix it with something else to tone down the smell.
Still deciding on the Milk's Protein - it does not give enough slip, but I like the scent. It's soft.
Haven't used the Strawberry - ?
I liked the D'Fina as well. However, nothing matches the Skala Ceramides. I get great slip, strength, and nice scent. I have got to find more of those!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Americka said:


> Thanks for asking, T! Here's my brief overview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is soooo interested @bolded.  That it surpasses all of those and just think we found them for $1.00 - $2.99!

And I haven't seen them again ANYWHERE


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Back to add (since I forgot): 

I used up an 8 pack of Schwarkopf CO Q 10 Leave-In mini vials.  I have a back up of these.

Also, the Redken Deep Fuel contains a box of 5.  I have 1 more Vial left.

So.....Things are moving along.


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CHILE......Your Hair looks Fierce in your Siggy Shot!
> 
> It is really coming along!  You'll be back to your little girl picture you shared with us Soon!



Aww thanks Ms. Terri! I am 3 inches from APL so hopefully I can get my back in the day length back! And surpass it


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

LC inspired me to make this video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krgwuApKIII


----------



## Americka (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That is soooo interested @bolded.  That it surpasses all of those and just think we found them for $1.00 - $2.99!
> 
> And I haven't seen them again ANYWHERE



Okay! It's crazy! Their masques are relatively thin in consistency - creamy/watery - but my hair loves it. Please don't get me started about their poo and con. The poo left my hair with slip as well as moisturized and the con is just . I 'bout to start twitching like a fiend if I don't find more for us!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> LC inspired me to make this video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krgwuApKIII



It says it's private . . .

nvm, I can watch it on your channel.


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> It says it's private . . .
> 
> nvm, I can watch it on your channel.




Why does it always say private!!!?!?!?!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

If y'all could see how much deep conditioner I have in my head right now  I don't know why I'm so darn heavy handed.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 27, 2010)

T, I LOVE my steamer. Its my best friend! Its so relaxing being under there. 

I have a lot of ayurvedic powders to use. Is it too much to use them with cocasta oil?



IDareT'sHair said:


> WnS: How are you enjoying da' Steama'?


----------



## Day36 (Mar 27, 2010)

WNS, you can make your own infusions with like coconut or olive oil; correct me if I'm wrong ladies. Or, some ppl put some of the powders in their conditioners. 

Hey ladies finished a hv vf. I like it, but highly doubt it'll be a repurchase. 

I am falling in love with these darn vo5s for cowashing and detangling. I guess I will be stocking those when I''m finished with other products. *bought my first can of coconut cream*


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 27, 2010)

After work, I was going to walk up Steinway street and puchase some coconut oil to mix with my ayurvedic powders. I have some cocasta oil and I wonder if I can use that to use with the powders instead of buying something new. 



Day36 said:


> *WNS, you can make your own infusions with like coconut or olive oil; correct me if I'm wrong ladies. Or, some ppl put some of the powders in their conditioners.*
> 
> Hey ladies finished a hv vf. I like it, but highly doubt it'll be a repurchase.
> 
> I am falling in love with these darn vo5s for cowashing and detangling. I guess I will be stocky those when I''m finished with other products. *bought my first can of coconut cream*


----------



## Day36 (Mar 27, 2010)

hey girly! i think you can. pm shay. I know she does ayurvedic stuff and she's the hv stan. ps where are you getting co from and for how much? the place I was telling you about yesterday, in bklyn, has 16oz for $10 (I think).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *If y'all could see how much deep conditioner I have in my head right now  I don't know why I'm so darn heavy handed.*


 
Gurrrrlll...........You sound like me!

My Bald Head Be Loaded


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 27, 2010)

from the vitamin shop -- 16oz for $8.58.




Day36 said:


> hey girly! i think you can. pm shay. I know she does ayurvedic stuff and she's the hv stan. *ps where are you getting co from and for how much*? the place I was telling you about yesterday, in bklyn, has 16oz for $10 (I think).


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just finished a bottle of Garnier Fructis Smoothing Milk. Definite repurchase!


----------



## mkd (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey laides!  Just popping to say hi. I got home from my son's tee ball practice a little bit  ago and in a little while, I am headed to my cousin's baby shower. My hair came out nice yesterday.  I continue to bun harcore, I wonder if I can cut my trims down to every five or six months instead of every 3 or 4.  My ends are definately looking better than they usually do.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB:  How's that Gallon of WDT workin' for Ya'?
> 
> WnS: How are you enjoying da' Steama'?
> 
> ...




I am trying! Suddenly I am just in the mood to do my hair.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 27, 2010)

what brand wns?


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> LC inspired me to make this video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krgwuApKIII


 
I love the eyeshadow charz, it really brings out your eyes so pretty. And when did you bc? We have about the same amount of hair. When you pulled your hair back, that's whay my pony looks like but your texture is looser. I really like the video.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 27, 2010)

garden of life.



Day36 said:


> what brand wns?


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Americka said:


> Okay! It's crazy! Their masques are relatively thin in consistency - creamy/watery - but my hair loves it. Please don't get me started about their poo and con. The poo left my hair with slip as well as moisturized and the con is just . I 'bout to start twitching like a fiend if I don't find more for us!





 Really?  I just stopped in Big Lots and somehow  4 skala masques were in my basket. I saw them and I had to grab one of each.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought some wheat germ oil for my hair.  I am going to see how it works today.


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I love the eyeshadow charz, it really brings out your eyes so pretty. And when did you bc? We have about the same amount of hair. When you pulled your hair back, that's whay my pony looks like but your texture is looser. I really like the video.




Aww thank you! I am trying to get better!

I BC'ed November 2008. My hair was stretched in that video from a doughnut bun.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 27, 2010)

I just finished a Garnier sleek & shine condish.  
I like it but I won't repurchase.  I know my tried n' true products now, and I'm just going to use up the others to get rid of them in the meantime, then I'll restock my staples. 

I didn't rollerset, just wet bun.  I have to use my good leave-ins for rollersetting, but I can wet bun with anything.  I'm going to wetbun and cowash till I use up the wave nouveau and these jason conditioners.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 27, 2010)

OT:

Charzboss, 
Were you wearing contacts in your recent vids? Are you nearsighted? (I am.)
 Your makeup looks very nice.


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> OT:
> 
> Charzboss,
> Were you wearing contacts in your recent vids? Are you nearsighted? (I am.)
> Your makeup looks very nice.




Thank you! 

Is nearsighted when you can't see far away, cuz that is how I am! And yes I am wearing contacts. My glasses were making me breakout at my temples. I have glasses that don't have prescription though, I love the look of glasses. Kinda weird.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I love the eyeshadow charz*, it really brings out your eyes so pretty. And when did you bc? We have about the same amount of hair. When you pulled your hair back, that's whay my pony looks like but your texture is looser. *I really like the video*.


 
So Did I!  @Both Bolded..............


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> *Is nearsighted when you can't see far away*, cuz that is how I am! And yes I am wearing contacts. My glasses were making me breakout at my temples. I have glasses that don't have prescription though, I love the look of glasses. Kinda weird.



  I'm extremely nearsighted.  I can read pill bottles and thread needles w/o my glasses, but I'd also get on the wrong buses and trains and walk into turnstiles and traffic w/o them 

I had glasses that made me break out when I was in junior high.  You need titanium frames.  They're more expensive, but they wont harm sensitive skin.  
I like wearing my glasses too, but I'm finally considering contacts to wear when I get dressed up.  I'm fast approaching my  year.


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I'm extremely nearsighted.  I can read pill bottles and thread needles w/o my glasses, but I'd also get on the wrong buses and trains and walk into turnstiles and traffic w/o them
> 
> I had glasses that made me break out when I was in junior high.  You need titanium frames.  They're more expensive, but they wont harm sensitive skin.
> I like wearing my glasses too, but I'm finally considering contacts to wear when I get dressed up.  I'm fast approaching my  year.



I can't see worth ish! My contacts are like -5.25 in one eye and -3.25 astigmatism in the other!

Titanium hmmm??? Thanks for the insight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I just finished a Garnier sleek & shine condish.
> I like it but I won't repurchase. I know my tried n' true products now, and I'm just going to use up the others to get rid of them in the meantime, then I'll restock my staples.
> 
> I didn't rollerset, just wet bun. I have to use my good leave-ins for rollersetting, but I can wet bun with anything. I'm going to wetbun and *cowash till I use up* the wave nouveau and *these jason conditioners*.


 
O.P.  You are doing really well reducing your Stash.

Are you planning to restock your J/A/S/O/N?  I also have a coupla' J/A/S/O/N that I will co-wash with.  

They're unopen right now tho'.  I really like the Biotin.  I have a Lavender and a Apricot (or Jojoba) that I have in my Stash.  They'll come in handy this Summer.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't think you'll start that mess up againj/k
> 
> We've all really toned that foolishness down and are only buying during a Sale, to replace a staple or what we need.
> 
> ...




I am so happy I haven't had an urge to purchase anymore supplies. While since my last post I haven't used any additional supplies up. I am happy that  I haven't bought any new products home. My hair is happy, I am happy, and I have extra cash in my pocket. LOL! Maybe all the work from the flood in my basement has me in a no shopping mode. We are remodeling it as well so we have been busy.  thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 27, 2010)

I just finished my elucence Moist poo.  It is a repurchase but not until I go through my stash again, I think I have another poo I want to finish up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I am so happy I haven't had an urge to purchase anymore supplies*. While since my last post I haven't used any additional supplies up. *I am happy that I haven't bought any new products home. My hair is happy, I am happy, and I have extra cash in my pocket. LOL! *Maybe all the work from the flood in my basement has me in a no shopping mode. We are remodeling it as well so we have been busy.  thanks for all the encouragement


 
JJ.....I wondered where you been

Glad You stopped by.  And.....That you haven't bought anything new.

We *ALL* Could Shampoo, Co-Wash and Deep Condition and Entire Village.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I can't see worth ish! My contacts are like -5.25 in one eye and -3.25 astigmatism in the other!
> 
> Titanium hmmm??? Thanks for the insight!




If you can get the laser surgery it is so worth it. I got it in February and I wake up every day thanking god for this opportunity to have my sight back.

Otherwise I have some 5.25 brand new contacts, but they are sapphire blue.  if you want to experiment with some color. I too had an aweful asigmatism. Not any more... Whew hew. Light sensitivity I had for forever gone. Whewhew.... nah but let me know, they are new!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJ.....I wondered where you been
> 
> Glad You stopped by.  And.....That you haven't bought anything new.
> 
> We *ALL* Could Shampoo, Co-Wash and Deep Condition and Entire Village.



(I missed you guys) I was trying to get my house (house, kids and husband) in order, 4 boys driving me wilder than wild. Spring fever I guess!

LOL
lol, My girlfriend goes you have enough for my family and yours and still enough to share with the neighborhood. I was like I am all about helping the community.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *(I missed you guys) *I was trying to get my house (house, kids and husband) in order, 4 boys driving me wilder than wild. Spring fever I guess!
> 
> *LOL*
> *lol, My girlfriend goes you have enough for my family and yours and still enough to share with the neighborhood. I was like I am all about helping the community.*


 
Chile.....We Missed you Too! @ 1st Bolded.

@2nd Bolded....I am So Ashamed....

I Guess would feel 'slightly' more _entitled _to a Ginormous Stash if I had some Hurr...


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I can't see worth ish! *My contacts are like -5.25 in one eye and -3.25 astigmatism in the other!
> 
> Titanium hmmm??? Thanks for the insight!



You've got nothing on me!! I cant see near or far without my glasses, if I lost them I would be screwed. Its a good thing I dont drive because if I ever lost them you would see a 50 car pile up on CNN with conditioner spilling across the thruway.

In other news I will make it to 2 weeks with this hairstyle (braids and a puff) on Tuesday and I will try one of my Skala masques then.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> O.P.  *You are doing really well reducing your Stash*.
> 
> *Are you planning to restock your J/A/S/O/N?*  I also have a coupla' J/A/S/O/N that I will co-wash with.
> 
> They're unopen right now tho'.  I really like the Biotin.  I have a Lavender and a Apricot (or Jojoba) that I have in my Stash.  They'll come in handy this Summer.



Thanks!

Nah, won't repurchase.  Giovanni and AO are my top "vita" brands.  I like the apricot one best, but I also have the jojoba.  They're good for 5-15 min quick conditioning though.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

I finished up a HV whipped gelly. I'm mad when I decided to stock up right after she released the 16 oz jar for cheaper  I have 4 more to use up then I will buy the big jar.

My hair is in the cutest finger coils right now. I'll leave them in till Monday morning then do a coil out for the rest of the week. Once it dries a little I'll seal with some HV Almond Glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nah, won't repurchase. Giovanni and AO are my top "vita" brands. I like the apricot one best, but I also have the jojoba. They're good for 5-15 min quick conditioning though.


 
I feel You. 

The only 'vita's' I think I'll keep is AO GPB. 

But I do love Giovanni Nutra-Fix and Alba Botanica Leave-In and J/A/S/O/N Biotin and Millcreek Keratin 

I'll see how I like the J/A/S/O/N Apricot, Lavender and Jojoba (or whatever I have out there).

  Uhhh.....That was a little intense.

It will be a while before I replace anything.  Unless, it is something I absolutely must have like PC.


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> If you can get the laser surgery it is so worth it. I got it in February and I wake up every day thanking god for this opportunity to have my sight back.
> 
> Otherwise I have some 5.25 brand new contacts, but they are sapphire blue.  if you want to experiment with some color. I too had an aweful asigmatism. Not any more... Whew hew. Light sensitivity I had for forever gone. Whewhew.... nah but let me know, they are new!




Thanks Lady! But I think I would look crazy with blue eyes, what do you think?? How much was your laser surgery and did it hurt?

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody Doin' their Hair this evening??????

I just returned from a quick trip to Stashville....Things are looking good.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody Doin' their Hair this evening??????
> 
> I just returned from a quick trip to Stashville....Things are looking good.



I just finished. I dry dc'ed with the silk worm dc. The smell reminds me of the johnson & johnson baby lotion in the pink bottle. It left my hair really soft and my curls were all juicy


----------



## Americka (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody Doin' their Hair this evening??????
> 
> I just returned from a quick trip to Stashville....Things are looking good.



Doing mine right now. Shedding a tear for the jar of Skala Ceramides I used up. I'm down to 1 3/4 jars. *sniff*


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

I might juice.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I might juice.



I really want to as well, but she turns me off so much I just can't join


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I might juice.





lamaravilla said:


> I really want to as well, but she turns me off so much I just can't join




Putting all that crap in your hair is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Putting all that crap in your hair is a recipe for disaster.



Why? It's just glycerin mostly isn't it?


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Why? It's just glycerin mostly isn't it?




Just from the build up in the hair, unless you are cowashing every day. You have to "juice up" every day for that challenge. I want to be able to touch my hair without my hand getting sticky or greasy. But that's just me.


----------



## Americka (Mar 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I might juice.


 
I was thinking about it. Maybe we can do a mini-challenge in U1B1?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Just from the build up in the hair, unless you are cowashing every day. You have to "juice up" every day for that challenge. I want to be able to touch my hair without my hand getting sticky or greasy. But that's just me.



Well I wouldn't be using it everyday now, but whatever. They can keep it 

Whose fat little munchkin you holding your siggy?


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I really want to as well, but she turns me off so much I just can't join



I joined to use up my stash.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 27, 2010)

Grrrrrr, I was doing sooooo good, then I caved and bought some Goldwell Definition Color and Highlights Conditioning Treatment yesterday.  I don't even have color or highlights! .  It was only $3.99 in Marshalls though.  I keep trying to tell myself, it's okay since I used up that Alterna earlier this month.  After all it issss Use 1 Buy 1...right? .


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks Lady! But I think I would look crazy with blue eyes, what do you think?? How much was your laser surgery and did it hurt?
> 
> Thanks


LOL; well it totally didn't hurt. I was scared as you know what. I use to model and hated getting mascara put in. (make up artist use to be a little ticked off, going you should be use to this by now, sounds like the nurse while giving birth to my 3rd son) LOL

It doesn't hurt, and it was 3 minutes each eye. It was very pricey to me.
$5000 but it was the best 5 grand I ever spent. I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody Doin' their Hair this evening??????
> 
> I just returned from a quick trip to Stashville....Things are looking good.



I took a trip there a few hours ago just to look at it and feel (and smell my products) LOL 

It beats the paint smell which smells a little like feet!


----------



## Charz (Mar 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Well I wouldn't be using it everyday now, but whatever. They can keep it
> 
> Whose fat little munchkin you holding your siggy?




Mine....j/p

LOLL my aunt adopted a baby, so it's my little cuz Reed! He is too cute.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

I want to go sniff my conditioners...this time I wont break a toe.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2010)

Day36 said:


> hey girly! i think you can. pm shay. I know she does ayurvedic stuff and she's the hv stan. ps where are you getting co from and for how much? the place I was telling you about yesterday, in bklyn, has 16oz for $10 (I think).


WNS--You can definitely use cocasta.  You can do oil infusions with the powders but I ain't that fancy. Flowinlocks could help you with that.  You can also put the powders in your condishes. I do tea rinses which consists of me making a tea bag with a premixed powder and adding that to an applicator bottle with hot water, a few oils, and honey or honeyquat.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody Doin' their Hair this evening??????
> 
> I just returned from a quick trip to Stashville....Things are looking good.


I will be prepooing overnight with the gleau oil.

I finished my bottle of Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner yesterday. It will be a repurchase at some point.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> If y'all could see how much deep conditioner I have in my head right now  I don't know why I'm so darn heavy handed.


 

LOL So am I!!! Ya'll wouldn't believe how much WDT I put on and you know how thick that stuff is!!!  I love it, though, and my hair came out great!!!! 

I used up an Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin and Elasta Breakage Control Serum. I'm going to get another bottle of the Aphogee this week. 

And I just wanted to add (again) that I loooove Komaza Moku conditioner and the leave in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

We are *ALL* Doing So Good smh! 

We really are ya'll.

I am So Proud of everyone in this Thread! We are getting it Done! 

I didn't think we'd (I'd) ever get there.

Now Ya'll I wish I had some 'Length'. 

Oh Well.....I just have to be patient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Grrrrrr, I was doing sooooo good, then *I caved and bought some Goldwell* Definition Color and Highlights Conditioning Treatment yesterday. I don't even have color or highlights! . It was only $3.99 in Marshalls though.


 
Goldwell Makes Great Products!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will be prepooing overnight with the gleau oil.
> 
> I finished my bottle of Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner yesterday. It will be a repurchase at some point.


 
Shay, how do you like that Gleau Oil? 

That Claudie's Moisturizing is a definite repurch. for me, as well. The protein, also.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Mine....j/p
> 
> LOLL my aunt adopted a baby, so it's my little cuz Reed! He is too cute.



Oh he is just too cute! I want to bite him!

I have SOOOO much gray hair. Mind you I haven't dyed it since February  or something like that.  I have to dye my hair tomorrow, but I don't know if I should do it while its curly or if I should rollerset it first.  Its hard to part my hair when its curly.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody Doin' their Hair this evening??????
> 
> I just returned from a quick trip to Stashville....Things are looking good.


 
I'm overnight conditioning with oils(wheat germs, almond, avocado, camillina) and NTM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Oh he is just too cute! I want to bite him!*


 



Po' Baby!  

Chile he ain't no audition for Twilight


----------



## Ltown (Mar 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> If you can get the laser surgery it is so worth it. I got it in February and I wake up every day thanking god for this opportunity to have my sight back.
> 
> Otherwise I have some 5.25 brand new contacts, but they are sapphire blue.  if you want to experiment with some color. I too had an aweful asigmatism. Not any more... Whew hew. Light sensitivity I had for forever gone. Whewhew.... nah but let me know, they are new!


 
Great investment and tax write-off. I'm in my 40's and had it done 2 years ago still seeing 20/20.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Just from the build up in the hair, unless you are cowashing every day. You have to "juice up" every day for that challenge. I want to be able to touch my hair without my hand getting sticky or greasy. But that's just me.


 
I used only s-curl for the last part of the summer last year and it wasn't bad at all. I didn't use alot just spritzed my hair with water and put a little juice in my hair. And my hair wasn't greasy, i showed a pic on here too, it looked shiny but to the touch it wasn't bad. My hair drank it up because that hot sun took alot out of it. I don't remember if i used it everyday but i did baggie with it. Eta i think every 3 days. Everyday if you saturate would be too much.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody Doin' their Hair this evening??????
> 
> I just returned from a quick trip to Stashville....Things are looking good.


 
I need to but i have to do other stuff. I go back to 3rd tommorrow so im trying to get everything done. I may do it later because im trying to stay up all night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I need to but i have to do other stuff. I go back to 3rd tommorrow so im trying to get everything done. *I may do it later because im trying to stay up all night*.


 
  All Night?


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> All Night?


 
All night mama that's third shift for ya. I will work 9:30 at night until 6 in tha morning. Ive went from 1st to 3rd to 1st to 3rd in less than 2 months. Im tired but i keep going. Haven't really had a good nights rest in a long time. I will sleep when im dead, probably won't get any sleep then.


----------



## mkd (Mar 27, 2010)

Charz, lasik was the best $3000 I have ever spent.  I would do it again in a heartbeat. 

Brownie, did your package come?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I want to go sniff my conditioners...this time I wont break a toe.



I missed the story... how did you break your toe by sniffing conditioners?



BostonMaria said:


> Oh he is just too cute! I want to bite him!
> 
> I have SOOOO much gray hair. Mind you I haven't dyed it since February  or something like that.  I have to dye my hair tomorrow, but I don't know if I should do it while its curly or if I should rollerset it first.  Its hard to part my hair when its curly.



Do you have to apply the dye to dry hair only? If you can put it on wet hair, then you can dc first and it should be easier to part your hair while it's wet and freshly conditioned.



ltown said:


> Great investment and *tax write-off.* I'm in my 40's and had it done 2 years ago still seeing 20/20.



You can write Lasik off on your taxes?
How did you do that?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I missed the story... how did you break your toe by sniffing conditioners?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes and  you can even claim contact solutions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> All night mama that's third shift for ya. I will work 9:30 at night until 6 in tha morning. *Ive went from 1st to 3rd to 1st to 3rd in less than 2 months. Im tired but i keep going. Haven't really had a good nights rest in a long time. I will sleep when im dead, probably won't get any sleep then*.


 
Po' Baby

I Hope you get some real rest soon. 

Is that Swing Shift???


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Po' Baby!
> 
> *Chile he ain't no audition for Twilight*



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I missed the story... how did you break your toe by sniffing conditioners?



I had just woken up and for some reason I felt the urge to smell conditioner. I was still groggy as I walked over to the conditioner, that should have been when I stopped. I tried to open the door with one hand with the conditioner in the other . I slipped, tripped and practically ripped the toenail off. Blood was everywhere and I hit the floor. My toe went numb, then my entire foot went numb and all I could do for the next 2 weeks was limp. I stopped by the health center on campus and they said it was broken and that they couldnt do anything about it. They wouldnt give me crutches becuase there was still ice on the ground and knowing my luck I would probably mess up my other foot.The nail has grown back though.


All this for Suave Fresh Mountain Strawberries conditioner.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 27, 2010)

natura87, 

...whoa. 



  Glad you feel better.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> natura87,
> 
> *...whoa. *
> 
> ...



I told my mom,she laughed at me and said "Girl, just sit down. Nothing is worth you losing a foot. Its not that serious."

 I wont multitask with conditioner anymore. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 27, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I had just woken up and for some reason I felt the urge to smell conditioner. I was still groggy as I walked over to the conditioner, that should have been when I stopped. I tried to open the door with one hand with the conditioner in the other . I slipped, tripped and practically ripped the toenail off. Blood was everywhere and I hit the floor. My toe went numb, then my entire foot went numb and all I could do for the next 2 weeks was limp. I stopped by the health center on campus and they said it was broken and that they couldnt do anything about it. They wouldnt give me crutches becuase there was still ice on the ground and knowing my luck I would probably mess up my other foot.The nail has grown back though.
> 
> 
> All this for Suave Fresh Mountain Strawberries conditioner.


 
Girrlllll,  !!! 

Glad you're all better!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Po' Baby
> 
> I Hope you get some real rest soon.
> 
> Is that Swing Shift???


 
No im low on seniority so when people want to change shifts im the one to be moved. Im going to have to start threatning folks in the parking lot after work.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 27, 2010)

hello everyone
today i had a bangin wash and go with be curly of course lol. i sealed with vatika frosting.
i co washed with suave coconut mixed with aveda scalp benefits, jojoba oil, wheat germ oil, evoo and a ton of honey. i loved it.

i also got in the mail the natures brew hair butter and so far i love it. its ver soft and buttery but i hate the smell. it doesnt stink, it smells like grape fruit but i can smell the tea tree oil and it is yuck.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 27, 2010)

The pony will not work, it was good while it lasted. I tried to part my hair so i can wash it and whoo lawd, talk about rough. The hair on the inside was getting no moisture. Dry and matted.

@ chebaby, you always be finding stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 27, 2010)

lol i came accross it at the baltimore expo but she ran oout so i ordered it and im glad i did. so far it is great.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, how do you like that Gleau Oil?
> 
> That Claudie's Moisturizing is a definite repurch. for me, as well. The protein, also.


 
This will be my first time using it so I will let you know. Your avi reminds me that I need to change mine for spring.


----------



## robot. (Mar 28, 2010)

my stash is exactly where i want it to be. i just need to use up this one DC.  i also have 9 bottles of sabino, which i don't need, so i'll probably sell.

*i "gifted" away the rest of that junk* 

but i have most of my "staples" banged out and sample sizes are my best friend.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 28, 2010)

Robot, why wont you use the Sabino? Didnt work well for your hair? 

OT: saw your post in boingboing's thread and just wanted to say that I use Alba products too. But, I have used the cleansing milk, the scrub she posted, and the sea moss moisturizer. I love them. Constant use of the products (along with rotating my own mask) has helped my face greatly. I think Shay uses them too.


----------



## robot. (Mar 28, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Robot, why wont you use the Sabino? Didnt work well for your hair?
> 
> OT: saw your post in boingboing's thread and just wanted to say that I use Alba products too. But, I have used the cleansing milk, the scrub she posted, and the sea moss moisturizer. I love them. Constant use of the products (along with rotating my own mask) has helped my face greatly. I think Shay uses them too.



not that i won't use them, but i think i might have too much.  i have a twa now, so i don't straighten, and i plan to chop again, so i won't have ANY hair to worry about straightening.

idk, i just feel like i have a lot. i hope i LOVE them when i straighten for the first time (however far off that might be).

and thanks re the alba products.  is the cleansing milk thin like milk? i have a milky cleanser now and i love it but it is reeeeally expensive. it's a thick in a weird way - a little thinner than jelly and i really like the consistency.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL @ you and your bunch of sabinos when youre about to get a baldie. lol. I think youd look gorgeous with it though. Whatever you choose to do, I think youll be alright. 

It is a milk consistency. Well, not really. LOL. It's thinner than jelly but not as thin as cow's milk IMO. I think you'd appreciate it. It's about $9.99 @ whole foods for about 6oz if I am not mistaken. I like it. I dont use it every day as I also do masks and scrubs. I bought it in October and still have a good month or so out of it. It is very gentle on my sensitive, dry, acne prone skin. Yes, my skin is confused. 
Oh and a cheap alternative cleanser is AV jelly, honey, and olive oil. I do masks with this mixture. I aim for 3x a week (alt with scrubs), but you know how that goes.


----------



## robot. (Mar 28, 2010)

Day36 said:


> LOL @ you and your bunch of sabinos when youre about to get a baldie. lol. I think youd look gorgeous with it though. Whatever you choose to do, I think youll be alright.
> 
> It is a milk consistency. Well, not really. LOL. It's thinner than jelly but not as thin as cow's milk IMO. I think you'd appreciate it. It's about $9.99 @ whole foods for about 6oz if I am not mistaken. I like it. I dont use it every day as I also do masks and scrubs. I bought it in October and still have a good month or so out of it. It is very gentle on my sensitive, dry, acne prone skin. Yes, my skin is confused.
> *Oh and a cheap alternative cleanser is AV jelly, honey, and olive oil.* I do masks with this mixture. I aim for 3x a week (alt with scrubs), but you know how that goes.



while doing my weekly saturday mask, i was just thinking to myself... i'm glad i stopped trying to make/mix junk.  i realized an important part of sticking to a reggie is accessibility. if i have to go out of my way to make something (and make it often), the less inclined i'll be to do it, especially when there are a lot of ingredients. last year, i had a mask with everything but the kitchen sink. 

but i do like homemade fixes and each week i do a handmade scrub and mask and they've been great to my skin. and i take off my makeup with an olive oil and jbco mix i keep in a little bottle. and things where i do have to worry about preservatives get a  from me.

i have been hearing really tempting things about the AVG, though...


----------



## Day36 (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a big bottle from cvs and just use it for everything dealing with my face. I put it on before my moisturizer; I use it in my mask; I randomly put it on if my face is dry. LOL. I have dry skin so I need to keep moisturized else my skin cracks and breaks out. I didnt like it on my hair though. lol. Girl, maybe your cheap alt is just using olive oil as a cleanser (maybe with a bit of nonalcoholic witch hazel mixed in?)? Sometimes I'll put on my mask for a bit and then baby carrot food for the vit c, & antioxidants and I'm good to go. But, of course, all of this is on a dry-skinned face. I wouldnt want you to end up an oil slick if you have oily skin.


----------



## robot. (Mar 28, 2010)

Day36 said:


> I got a big bottle from cvs and just use it for everything dealing with my face. I put it on before my moisturizer; I use it in my mask; I randomly put it on if my face is dry. LOL. I have dry skin so I need to keep moisturized else my skin cracks and breaks out. I didnt like it on my hair though. lol. Girl, maybe your cheap alt is just using olive oil as a cleanser (maybe with a bit of nonalcoholic witch hazel mixed in?)? Sometimes I'll put on my mask for a bit and then baby carrot food for the vit c, & antioxidants and I'm good to go. But, of course, all of this is on a dry-skinned face. I wouldnt want you to end up an oil slick if you have oily skin.



i'm dry skinned too!  it's like 99% of everyone else has oily skin! how exciting to meet a fellow sister.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2010)

Day36 said:


> I got a big bottle from cvs and just use it for everything dealing with my face. I put it on before my moisturizer; I use it in my mask; I randomly put it on if my face is dry. LOL. I have dry skin so I need to keep moisturized else my skin cracks and breaks out. I didnt like it on my hair though. lol. Girl, maybe your cheap alt is just using olive oil as a cleanser (maybe with a bit of nonalcoholic witch hazel mixed in?)? Sometimes I'll put on my mask for a bit and then baby carrot food for the vit c, & antioxidants and I'm good to go. But, of course, all of this is on a dry-skinned face. I wouldnt want you to end up an oil slick if you have oily skin.


 
You are not alone, I have eczema the grand daddy of dry skin. Winter is the worst time for me.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

ltown said:


> You are not alone, I have eczema the grand daddy of dry skin. Winter is the worst time for me.



Morning,
My 6 year old just got his first bout of eczema, I gave him an oatmeal bath and I now have to keep cortizone in the closet. I also have him use Oil of Olay which helped my other son and his has yet to return. It soothed his eczema so far and I am just waiting for the scaley look to go away.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 28, 2010)

I used up an Elasta QP Mango Butter this morning. I have one more to finish then I can try the new formula!

I must be strange, I have eczema but I also have oily skin


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

In June as a treat to myself for curbing my addiction I am going to get myself some Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, I know I should Already have had this in my stash, I wanted the Alter Ego Cren drops even more at the time. I have used up and not replaced things, but I still want to push this as a June treat for behaving.  I have already earned myself one ORS Replenishing pack I haven't cashed in on yet.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Morning,
> My 6 year old just got his first bout of eczema, I gave him an oatmeal bath and I now have to keep cortizone in the closet. I also have him use Oil of Olay which helped my other son and his has yet to return. It soothed his eczema so far and I am just waiting for the scaley look to go away.


 
Poor baby, I have been through alot of medication and the best thing you can do for him is to find what is irritating him. Now back in my day it was not allergys eczema is unknown but in the past 10 years they are finding more irritant like: dust, pet dander, mold, perfumes, wool, grass, and weeds. I have had 2 allergy test and all of those came up positive. My family did not/would not believe I was allergic to the belove pet.  What you'll find as he get's older he may grow out of eczema but something will trigger a response. I can go into someone house and after couple of hours start to itch, unfortunetly for me it dusty, moldy house.  If you have carpet it hard to get rid of dust mites, or get rid of it out of fabric furniture.  Ok, I'm sorry to rant but it my passion to tell others with younger love one because it been lifestyle for me and I just want to share.  Try Eucerin calming cream, oh that is the best at night for itching. When it's too hot we itch and scratch at night, and get some claritin it helps too. Ok I'll stop, PM me anytime. Kiss him he really can't help when he itch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Morning Ladies........

Hope everyone is having a Great Day today.  I just got finished massaging in some JBCO.  

Will hopefully be relaxing on April 2nd.  My Regi is all written out.  So, I am ready. 

Since that major Salon set-back, I always get a little 'nervous' & 'antsy' when relaxing time rolls around. 

That's one reason why stretching has been good for me. (At least now, the Salon is out of the equation)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

YAY !  I See RedC Came in 3rd !

We Did it Ladies ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Go Red C!


----------



## Americka (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies........
> I always get a little 'nervous' & 'antsy' when relaxing time rolls around.



This is me too! For my last relaxer, I covered the relaxed hair with John Freida Frizz ease, argan oil, and vaseline. I no longer put oil in the relaxer because it leaves me woefully underprocessed and I switched relaxers.


----------



## Charz (Mar 28, 2010)

I just henna'ed my mother's hair. She is 5'2" and BSL 4b natural! It was allot of work!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just henna'ed my mother's hair. She is 5'2" and BSL 4b natural! It was allot of work!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 28, 2010)

hi ladies.
i am about to pre poo with ors replinishing, evoo and honey.
i used the natures brew hair butter last night, i just tookoff my scarf and my hair is soooo soft. its a keeper. aloe gel is the first ingredient so i bet it would be great for twists.


----------



## Charz (Mar 28, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


>




I'll stretch out a twist when she washes it out and twists her hair up tonight .

She doesn't DC, only uses shea butter and twists her hair every 3-4 weeks. She trims her hair every 2 months while it is in twists, she doesn't like the crunchy feeling.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 28, 2010)

i didnt use evoo in my pre poo because im being lazy.
i have been so tired lately, idk why. i go to sleep like 4am and still for some reason wake up at like 9am. idk whats wrong with me. for the past 2 weeks i just cannot stay sleep.
so besides doing my hair im staying in bed all day.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey ladies. Whats going on with everyone? Che, sorry you cant sleep  Nervous or stressed about anything? I hope not. Perhaps, a change in your routine? Or, I know if I take my vitamins too close to bed time, I'll be up for a looong time


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 28, 2010)

nothing much is going on over here. Im trying to decide if Im going to go to Target. They have Garnier shampoos for $2.75 and some other shampoos on sale. I really have to keep on keeping on with saving my money. I might have to stop buying products online for a while! 




Day36 said:


> Hey ladies. *Whats going on with everyone*? Che, sorry you cant sleep  Nervous or stressed about anything? I hope not. Perhaps, a change in your routine? Or, I know if I take my vitamins too close to bed time, I'll be up for a looong time


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Robot, why wont you use the Sabino? Didnt work well for your hair?
> 
> OT: saw your post in boingboing's thread and just wanted to say that I use Alba products too. But, I have used the cleansing milk, the scrub she posted, and the sea moss moisturizer. I love them. Constant use of the products (along with rotating my own mask) has helped my face greatly. I think Shay uses them too.


 
I do and I love Alba.  I have extremely dry skin too.  For a cleanser I use african black soap and it is not drying at all. I am thinking of trying one of Jasmine's cleansers to have a creamy one as an alternative. 



Day36 said:


> LOL @ you and your bunch of sabinos when youre about to get a baldie. lol. I think youd look gorgeous with it though. Whatever you choose to do, I think youll be alright.
> 
> It is a milk consistency. Well, not really. LOL. It's thinner than jelly but not as thin as cow's milk IMO. I think you'd appreciate it. It's about $9.99 @ whole foods for about 6oz if I am not mistaken. I like it. I dont use it every day as I also do masks and scrubs. I bought it in October and still have a good month or so out of it. It is very gentle on my sensitive, dry, acne prone skin. Yes, my skin is confused.
> Oh and a cheap alternative cleanser is AV jelly, honey, and olive oil. I do masks with this mixture. I aim for 3x a week (alt with scrubs), but you know how that goes.


 
I will give this cleanser recipe a try too.

I finished a bottle of shikaki oil and a I have a few back ups. I also used up a sample of Jasmine's Babassu Cream Xtreme Conditioner.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey wns! shay, let me know how you like the mix. Going on my first driving lesson!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Ladies......What Ya'll Doing???

Wondering what Imma use up within the next week or 2?  

Hopefully, something...

Imma Push it in April to get a few things up & outta here.....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 28, 2010)

I just put a sulfur mix in my hair and put my hair up with a hair zing.




IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Ladies......What Ya'll Doing???*
> 
> Wondering what Imma use up within the next week or 2?
> 
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Mar 28, 2010)

i just rinssed out my pre poo. i didnt shampoo or co wash it out, just rinsed and then slathered my hair in vatika frosting. thats new for me. i never put oil on wet hair before a leave in, infact i didnt even use a leave in. i just wanted to try something new.
i also decided that instead of using oyin s&d im going to use the natures brew hair butter. i might mix it with qhemet gel if it doesnt have hold.
ETA: the hair butter doesnt have water in it so im kind of nervous to use it without a leave in but people use shea butter without a leave in so it cant be that bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I just put a sulfur mix in my hair* and put my hair up with a hair zing.


 

*Ahem*

Speaking of Sulfur....I want that BeeMine Serum w/Sulfur.

Will get it either during a Sale or after I use up a few more oils....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 28, 2010)

I remember some time in college I used BT religiously. One day I had my hair pressed and I was like....wow...thats my hair? I stopped using it because of the smell. Im trying it again and so far this is week two. I smelled it last week and my co-worker did too ....I just blamed it on something else. I used it on Friday and since I dont smell it anymore, I added more today!.



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ahem*
> 
> Speaking of Sulfur....I want that BeeMine Serum w/Sulfur.
> 
> Will get it either during a Sale or after I use up a few more oils....


----------



## chebaby (Mar 28, 2010)

T, i still have my little sample of the serum i have been using forever lol. that little bottle has a lot in it. i think im going to use it more now that im keeping twists in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

washnset said:


> I remember some time in college I used BT religiously. One day I had my hair pressed and I was like....wow...thats my hair? *I stopped using it because of the smell.* Im trying it again and so far this is week two. I smelled it last week and my co-worker did too ....I just blamed it on something else. I used it on Friday and since I dont smell it anymore, I added more today!.


 
BeeMine Smells Good.  They have Kiwi and/or Strawberry in the Serum w/Sulfur.  

I don't know which 'sample' Che sent me (I think Kiwi) but it smelled good.

IK you said you want to cut down on On-Line Purchases, but I'm telling you, that Lucious Balancing Creme is   and the serum is wonderful too.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm doing homework


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 28, 2010)

must.resist.the.temptation.to.make.more.online.purchases...

after I finish the njoi creations ayurvedic butter with sulfur, Ill give the BM a try.

Im interested in NTM products. Im going to see if I can exchange my HV cocasta oil for something in the line.




IDareT'sHair said:


> *BeeMine Smells Good.  They have Kiwi and/or Strawberry in the Serum w/Sulfur.  *
> 
> I don't know which 'sample' Che sent me (I think Kiwi) but it smelled good.
> 
> *IK you said you want to cut down on On-Line Purchases, but I'm telling you, that Lucious Balancing Creme is   and the serum is wonderful too*.


----------



## Charz (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm bout to go under the dryer once my mother is done with it. I just washed and detangled my hair. I used my Denman and I took out 4 rows of the teeth. This makes my Denman experience so much better! I think it's a keeper!

I will be doing a protein treatment under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm bout to go under the dryer once my mother is done with it. I just washed and detangled my hair. I used my Denman and I took out 4 rows of the teeth. This makes my Denman experience so much better! I think it's a keeper!
> 
> *I will be doing a protein treatment under the dryer.*


 

CB:  What Protein Treatment are you Doing????? 

Good, you had better success with your Denman


----------



## Charz (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB:  What Protein Treatment are you Doing?????
> 
> Good, you had better success with your Denman



Thanks!

Just my bootleg ghetto Aphogee treatment. I am trying to use up this Keratin and SAA so I can go ahead and get my Dudleys!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just my bootleg ghetto Aphogee treatment. I am trying to use up this Keratin and SAA so I can go ahead and get my Dudleys!


 
btw:  How recent is the Shot of you and the Baby?????

ETA:  What Moisturizing Conditioner are you Following Up with?


----------



## Charz (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: How recent is the Shot of you and the Baby?????
> 
> ETA: What Moisturizing Conditioner are you Following Up with?



January 2009!

And that CTDG has me hooked again!! Mayne!!!!!!

I will be using my Jessicurl WDT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

WDT Seems to be a Huge Hit Up in this Thread!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies......What Ya'll Doing???
> 
> Wondering what Imma use up within the next week or 2?
> 
> ...


Under the steamer with stuff in my hair and on my face


----------



## Americka (Mar 28, 2010)

washnset said:


> must.resist.the.temptation.to.make.more.online.purchases...
> 
> after I finish the njoi creations ayurvedic butter with sulfur, Ill give the BM a try.
> 
> *Im interested in NTM products*. Im going to see if I can exchange my HV cocasta oil for something in the line.



Check CVS if you are near one. Every couple of months, they put NTM on sale and I caught the clarifying poo on clearance for 2 bucks. I'll be on the look out for you.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 28, 2010)

im still twisting my hair. its gonna take a minute because im really taking my time lol.
i decided to use the natures brew and shea butter.
the natures brew is creamier than i thought. i think it was harder at first because it had been outside all day. today its like a slightly harder version of apple sauce lol. and shes located in MD. she shipped on friday and i got in saturday. i still hate the smell lol.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Ladies......What Ya'll Doing???*
> 
> Wondering what Imma use up within the next week or 2?
> 
> ...



Taking my braids out, they have become so fuzzy I cannot wait until Tuesday. I have noticed that washing @ least twice a week makes my hair much much softer so I will be doing that from now on. I willl try one of Skala masques to see if it is all cracked up to be.

I plan on using up the Suave FMS a Skala masque and my HE LTR. I will just wear a wash and go tomorrow.


----------



## robot. (Mar 28, 2010)

Char, I'm going in for my cut on the 23rd so I can look cute for Maryland Day.  So I'll head over maybe that day or the weekend after?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 28, 2010)

I just came back from Bed Bath and Beyond and they were closed! I saw that they had NTM products for $5-$6 and I had a $5 off of $15 coupon. The BBB worker locked the door at 7:00 on the dot!!!!! I'll try to go there again this Friday. Thanks for the heads up Americka. The CVS's and Duane Reade's over here sell NTM products for about $8.00 each! I'll stalk CVS until I find it!




Americka said:


> Check CVS if you are near one. Every couple of months, they put NTM on sale and I caught the clarifying poo on clearance for 2 bucks. I'll be on the look out for you.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im still twisting my hair. its gonna take a minute because im really taking my time lol.
> i decided to use the natures brew and shea butter.
> the natures brew is creamier than i thought. i think it was harder at first because it had been outside all day. today its like a slightly harder version of apple sauce lol. and shes located in MD. she shipped on friday and i got in saturday. i still hate the smell lol.


 

Che, is the butter the only product you got from Nature's Brew? I was just looking at the site and was curious...


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 28, 2010)

Good day ladies, i got my oil thing from sally's i like the color applicators because they have a small tip. It took me forever to detangle last night, i put my mbc to the test but it passed. No more weekly pony's for me. I will do a style once in a while but for maybe a day or two. Other than that im just using up my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Taking my braids out, they have become so fuzzy I cannot wait until Tuesday. I have noticed that washing @ least twice a week makes my hair much much softer so I will be doing that from now on.* I willl try one of Skala masques to see if it is all cracked up to be.*
> 
> I plan on *using up* the Suave FMS *a Skala masque *and my HE LTR. I will just wear a wash and go tomorrow.


 
Please do a brief review on the Masque. 

So, you're going to use one whole jar in one setting?


----------



## natura87 (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Please do a brief review on the Masque.
> 
> So, you're going to use one whole jar in one setting?



I have a big head...and it drinks whatever I put up there...so yes.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

I picked up my prize today, The ORS replenishing pak. My hubby was like no, if you don't get it within the  month you forfeit. I am like It was only 2-3 weeks and who made that rule up. I am giving myself a prize for actually making a goal, don't spoil a gal's spirit. LOL

I will be getting a permanent color in two weeks, my black . Hubby says my brown is showing up in the sun light. It has been over four months since my last color I am way over due.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *I have a big head*...and it drinks whatever I put up there...so yes.


 
Alrighty Then


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

Finally finished my 54 oz coconut oil. It did double duty. I used it on my skin and in hair concoctions. I have a new jar waiting to be opened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Finally finished my 54 oz coconut oil. *It did double duty. I used it on my skin and in hair concoctions.* I have a new jar waiting to be opened.


 
I have 2 Really Nice sized LouAna (straight from Louisiana) Jars of Coconut Oil to delve into myself

Never thought about having it perform double duty as a Body Oil.  

Thanks Shay!  Will have to think about that.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have 2 Really Nice sized LouAna (straight from Louisiana) Jars of Coconut Oil to delve into myself
> 
> Never thought about having it perform double duty as a Body Oil.
> 
> Thanks Shay! Will have to think about that.


 
LC gave me the idea.  I put it on right when I get out the shower on wet skin. Then I follow up with a butter.  My skin is on point now .  It has always been extremely dry.


----------



## Americka (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have 2 Really Nice sized LouAna (straight from Louisiana) Jars of Coconut Oil to delve into myself
> 
> Never thought about having it perform double duty as a Body Oil.
> 
> Thanks Shay!  Will have to think about that.





Shay72 said:


> LC gave me the idea.  I put it on right when I get out the shower on wet skin. Then I follow up with a butter.  My skin is on point now .  It has always been extremely dry.



Yeah, LC deserves an award for that tip. I use VF.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alrighty Then



It is what it is, I have accepted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> LC gave me the idea. I put it on right when I get out the shower on wet skin. Then I follow up with a butter. My skin is on point now . It has always been extremely dry.


 
Will definitely give it a try sometime. 

I was on this Body Creme Splurge about a month ago, so I have several of those to use.

Thanks for this tip and the tip about rotating the products until gone.  It is really working for me.  I feel so much better getting control of my Stash.

You have helped me soooo much Sis!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Che, is the butter the only product you got from Nature's Brew? I was just looking at the site and was curious...


 yep thats the only thing i got. she has a ton of shampoo and no conditioner lol. i might try one of he shampoos when i run out of black soap.

im finished my hair. i plan on wearing it pined up all week. the back is hanging a tad bit past my shoulders now and i dont want it rubbing on my clothes.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WDT Seems to be a Huge Hit Up in this Thread!



Any relaxed heads using this WDT?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> LC gave me the idea. I put it on right when I get out the shower on wet skin. Then I follow up with a butter. My skin is on point now . It has always been extremely dry.


 
Absolutely agree! Coconut oil was highly suggested to me in the health forum for my eczema.  A saver for sure, I also mix it with my sheabutter to enhance the mositure.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 29, 2010)

ltown, if you can stand the smell try using Amla Oil on your skin to get rid of the eczema


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> ltown, if you can stand the smell try using Amla Oil on your skin to get rid of the eczema


 
The one I get makes my hands itch(Dabur) but I'm willing to look for different brands. thanks


----------



## Charz (Mar 29, 2010)

I am glad that I am done with bandwagons.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2010)

so it wasnt such a good idea for me to twist my hair without using a water based product lol. i can def. tell the difference. with that said i sprayed my hair with some ojon mist right before i jumped in the shower and my hair feels much better now. the only thing i will be using on these twists all week is coconut oil and the ojon mist(almost gone  )

i went to two targets today and none of them had miss jessies, jane carter, shea moisture, or curls 8.
im pissed to say the least.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am glad that I am done with bandwagons.


 
What bandwagons is that?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> so it wasnt such a good idea for me to twist my hair without using a water based product lol. i can def. tell the difference. with that said i sprayed my hair with some ojon mist right before i jumped in the shower and my hair feels much better now. the only thing i will be using on these twists all week is coconut oil and the ojon mist(almost gone  )
> 
> i went to two targets today and none of them had miss jessies, jane carter, shea moisture, or curls 8.
> im pissed to say the least.


 
I went to my target and there was none, maybe they just have not setup yet. I want to get some for my sis in OH it crazy how they target certain areas. But that business networking!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2010)

if i dont find any by Wednesday then i will stop looking until i just stumble upon it. i dont have time to interrupt my sleep to look for products at store that may or may not have it.
even though i had my hopes up

did yall see the www.mozekeproducts.com products?


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> if i dont find any by Wednesday then i will stop looking until i just stumble upon it. i dont have time to interrupt my sleep to look for products at store that may or may not have it.
> even though i had my hopes up
> 
> *did yall see the **www.mozekeproducts.com** products?*


 
There you go finding stuff.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> if i dont find any by Wednesday then i will stop looking until i just stumble upon it. i dont have time to interrupt my sleep to look for products at store that may or may not have it.
> even though i had my hopes up
> 
> *did yall see the **www.mozekeproducts.com** products?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## robot. (Mar 29, 2010)

i sent an email to nunulove handmades five days ago and have yet to receive a reply.  it shouldn't take a week to reply to emails, IMO, when you only have six items in your shop and you're not that popular/well known.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

Americka,  will update you. So, I'm loving olive oil on my skin as well. So, there we go: evco and evoo will serve double purposes in my house as well.


----------



## robot. (Mar 29, 2010)

meanwhile, i emailed mozeke and got a reply not even 20 mins later.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2010)

Robot, what you gettin' from Nunu, if you ever get a reply??


----------



## robot. (Mar 29, 2010)

the sweet harlem hair oil and spilled milk. i emailed her to ask if i can just buy the sample sizes instead because 8 oz is too much for me.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> There you go finding stuff.


i cant help it. stuff just falls in my lap lol.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> the sweet harlem hair oil and spilled milk. i emailed her to ask if i can just buy the sample sizes instead because 8 oz is too much for me.


 
I hear you. I want to try both of those also. I've had them in my cart for the longest. Let me know what she says, if you hear anything


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> did yall see the www.mozekeproducts.com products?


 
 Been in my favorites for a minute and I have done a good job at resisting.


----------



## robot. (Mar 29, 2010)

will do. i hope she replies soon.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 29, 2010)

hello ladies,
hope you're doing well. 
I am thinking which products shall I use up this month? *decisions, decisions..*
robotxcore: how strange you haven't received a reply yet..she's usually fast 

For those who have ordered from peaceloveandsunshine, how do you like the new sunshine/coconut-confidence


----------



## mkd (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey ladies.  I twisted my daughter's hair last night and it looked like my twists.  They just are not thick and plump enough to look super cute.  My mom thought they were cute though.


----------



## robot. (Mar 30, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies,
> hope you're doing well.
> I am thinking which products shall I use up this month? *decisions, decisions..*
> robotxcore: how strange you haven't received a reply yet..she's usually fast
> ...



i don't have much of an opinion on this one. it just feels like really creamy, but grainy shea butter. she said this isn't what she wanted, so she's still working on it.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sitting here with the Skala Shea Butter Masque in my hair.I love the smell and I didnt even have to use that much. I said I would use the whole jar but I barely made a dent! My hair is soaking this stuff up and it (the container) looks like I didnt even touch it.


----------



## Charz (Mar 30, 2010)

ltown said:


> What bandwagons is that?


 

Any and all!

No more Megatek for growth, Cat Pee for growth, Dog Balls for thickness etc...nothin but moisture/protein balance and low manipulation.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Any and all!
> 
> No more Megatek for growth, Cat Pee for growth, Dog Balls for thickness etc...nothin but moisture/protein balance and low manipulation.


 
I hear you!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Any and all!
> 
> No more Megatek for growth, Cat Pee for growth, Dog Balls for thickness etc...nothin but moisture/protein balance and low manipulation.


 

 That is too funny but I hear ya loud and clear.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Any and all!
> 
> No more Megatek for growth, Cat Pee for growth, *Dog Balls* for thickness etc...nothin but moisture/protein balance and low manipulation.


 
.................


----------



## mkd (Mar 30, 2010)

WNS, I wore my hair in a french braid today and I thought it was kind of cute.  My husband was in my building today and stopped by.  He was looking at my hair all crazy! Whatevs, I still think its kind of cute.  How is your french braiding coming along?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

hello all
i got my box from honeyfig today. i love the smell of the komaza califia pudding. it smells like caramel . and the coconut pudding smells like coconut but not in the really yummy sweet way. and the moku butter, i cant put my finger on what it smells like.

i ordered 3 samples from mozeke last night and it shipped today so i expect to get that by friday. and i also have a box from curlmart coming with myhoneychild moisturizers in it. that should be here tomorrow i hope.
im really through with purchasing stuff . unless i find the curls 8 stuff in target.
i have been spending like crazy lately because i am holding in my sadness. my bff is moving i dont know what imma do without her.
everytime i think about it i cry. im such a sap lol.


----------



## mkd (Mar 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hello all
> i got my box from honeyfig today. i love the smell of the komaza califia pudding. it smells like caramel . and the coconut pudding smells like coconut but not in the really yummy sweet way. and the moku butter, i cant put my finger on what it smells like.
> 
> i ordered 3 samples from mozeke last night and it shipped today so i expect to get that by friday. and i also have a box from curlmart coming with myhoneychild moisturizers in it. that should be here tomorrow i hope.
> ...


Hugs Che!  Can't wait for your reviews.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^i will be using the coconut pudding on saturday for a wash and go after i take these twists out. im going to use kbb hair milk under it.

and next week instead of putting twists back in my hair next week i might do a braid out. im not sure yet.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 30, 2010)

I gave away some goodies yesterday 

Some I love and some I wanted to see go. Redken anti Snap, Infusium 23, and my likes Chi Silk infusion and chi keratin mist. HUH~ (shared some, in a smaller bottle)

I am enjoying some of the other things found in my stash such as my aphogee gloss therapy and Citre Shine Mist. Ahhhhh.... stash shopping is defnitely fun!

I am also happy I don't have to go and purchase any new shampoo for swimming as my Ion Clarifying Shampoo says great for getting chlorine out of the hair. Wow this to me has been a wonderful month. Here comes april!!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 30, 2010)

che, please let me know how you like the MHC products.


----------



## robot. (Mar 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hello all
> i got my box from honeyfig today. i love the smell of the komaza califia pudding. it smells like caramel . and the coconut pudding smells like coconut but not in the really yummy sweet way. and the moku butter, i cant put my finger on what it smells like.
> 
> i ordered 3 samples from mozeke last night and it shipped today so i expect to get that by friday. and i also have a box from curlmart coming with myhoneychild moisturizers in it. that should be here tomorrow i hope.
> ...


i hated the coconut pudding. 

but i'm gonna order some samples from mozeke tonight.


----------



## mkd (Mar 30, 2010)

Brownie sent me some goodies and I got them today.  Thanks Brownie!!!


----------



## robot. (Mar 30, 2010)

is shipping really FREE?!  i love mozeke already.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't believe I'm contemplating buying curl activator LOL
Do you guys use this stuff? Care Free Curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *Any relaxed heads using this WDT?*


 
Hey OP! 

Yes, I am Relaxed and I have (and planning to DC with) WDT.  I haven't used it yet, but it's in Da' Stash.  

I know I will  it, because I have an affinity for Thick Deep Conditioning Treatments. 

So, I already know it's a Winner!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *Sitting here with the Skala Shea Butter Masque in my hair.I love the smell and I didnt even have to use that much. I said I would use the whole jar but I barely made a dent!* My hair is soaking this stuff up and it (the container) looks like I didnt even touch it.


 
UPDATE natura:  How did this end up working for you?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 30, 2010)

Ill try WDT eventually...when Im done with all of this stuff!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey OP!
> 
> Yes, I am Relaxed and I have (and planning to DC with) WDT.  I haven't used it yet, but it's in Da' Stash.
> 
> ...


----------



## mkd (Mar 30, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I can't believe I'm contemplating buying curl activator LOL
> Do you guys use this stuff? Care Free Curl


 I have not used it BM but I say whatever works for you (generic you) go with it.  If it doesn't work out, at least you would not have spent a whole bunch of money trying it out.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

washnset said:


> che, please let me know how you like the MHC products.


i will. i got the type 3 and 4 creams and the honey hair cream. the honey hair cream is what i really want to use the most.


ROBOTxcore said:


> i hated the coconut pudding.
> 
> but i'm gonna order some samples from mozeke tonight.


i took out one of my twists and used the coconut pudding to retwist. it made my hair stiff but not hard but i think its because my hair was dry and it needs to be used on wet hair. it laid my edges down nicely.


ROBOTxcore said:


> is shipping really FREE?!  i love mozeke already.


i saw that too but i didnt have enough in my cart. i only got 3 samples. i like the fact that her samples are 4oz.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 30, 2010)

@Charbozz: I was laughing so hard when I saw the bandwagons you listed 

@robotxcore; please keep us informed about mozeke 

so I am playing with new products and I am playing with the hair butter and hair oil from La Boutique de Fleurtzy
http://www.textureplayground.com/blog/?page_id=3079

I love , love the scent and how the hair butter is non greasy..I might not repucharse the nurture cream, not because it is not good, I like it a lot...
but the two products I like the most are the hair butter and hair oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Charbozz: I was laughing so hard when I saw the bandwagons you listed
> 
> @robotxcore; please keep us informed about mozeke
> 
> ...


 
RedC:  When we will know the Final Outcome of the BobbiB Contest?


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 30, 2010)

april 6therplexed
Bobbi has to watch all 5 videos and pick her 3 favorites
I am sending lots of positive energy...visualizing myself at JFK, my lil outfit,products i'll bring

If I am not mistaken, Becca and Beth, the first two contestants will be chosen! They are so beautiful and I love their videos!

Then Bobbi has to make a decision between Randi , Nat and me

off topic: I am wondering whether I should fry some plantains....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> april 6therplexed
> Bobbi has to watch all 5 videos and pick her 3 favorites
> I am sending lots of positive energy...visualizing myself at JFK, my lil outfit,products i'll bring
> 
> ...


 
She Betta' Pick You!


----------



## mkd (Mar 30, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> april 6therplexed
> Bobbi has to watch all 5 videos and pick her 3 favorites
> I am sending lots of positive energy...visualizing myself at JFK, my lil outfit,products i'll bring
> 
> ...


 Good luck Red! 

I really like the HV moist 24/7.  I like the smell,  it smells the like the whipped jelly.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Any and all!
> 
> No more Megatek for growth, Cat Pee for growth, *Dog Balls for thickness* etc...nothin but moisture/protein balance and low manipulation.


 
I must have missed the Dog Balls for thickness Challenge.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> Brownie sent me some goodies and I got them today. Thanks Brownie!!!


 
Glad you got it!!! 




ROBOTxcore said:


> i hated the coconut pudding.
> 
> but i'm gonna *order some samples from mozeke tonight*.


 
 I ordered some last night.  I got the sample set.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> UPDATE natura:  How did this end up working for you?



I am lazy, I still havent washed it out yet.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

i kept trying to figure out what the komaza moku butter reminds me of. texture wise it reminds me of kbb hair butter. i love kbb but her butter is not a staple for me. i think her cream, scratch that, i know her cream is 10x better. i love the cream. i like the butter.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

T, i revisited my bee mine serum today just on the front section of my hair. i been smelling it all day lol. it has staying power when it comes to smell thats for sure.


----------



## robot. (Mar 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i will. i got the type 3 and 4 creams and the honey hair cream. the honey hair cream is what i really want to use the most.
> 
> i took out one of my twists and used the coconut pudding to retwist. it made my hair stiff but not hard but i think its because my hair was dry and it needs to be used on wet hair. it laid my edges down nicely.
> 
> i saw that too but i didnt have enough in my cart. i only got 3 samples. i like the fact that her samples are 4oz.



i went to check out and my shipping was free. i only had 2 samples.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

really???erplexed i wish i had known that i would have gotten free shipping too. on the site it says you have to order 5 samples to get free shipping. anyway what did you get?

if i like her stuff then i will make another purchase for the protein mask and the sweet almond pudding.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 30, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Any relaxed heads using this WDT?


 
 I am!!! I love it, too!!! It's so nice and thick and my hair comes out great!! Very moisturized, silky, smooth, nice!!


----------



## robot. (Mar 30, 2010)

the avocado cream and DC.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2010)

i got the same thing plus the mango cupuacu butter. i hope i dont regret it because usuallly cupuacu dont agree with my hair but to me it had the best ingredients.

im tempted to take these twists down to do a braid out but i wont.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 31, 2010)

i hate the komaza coconut hair pudding. i used it today to slick my hair back and my hair is hard as a rock lol. good thing i only used it on the front. however my puff looks amazing. i used carols daughter hair milk and vatika frosting. im selling the komaza pudding if anyone wants it.

i took my twists out last night. detangled today with honey hemp conditioner, shampood with a mix of curls clarifying shampoo and kenra moisturizing shampoo. ill be glad when the curls shampoo is gone, i hate it. i then did a ten minute conditioning with aveda drt.

tonight im going to spray my hair with the ojon mist to get rid of this crunchiness.

last night i also made a shea butter mix. i used shea butter, grape seed oil(forgot i even had this), coconut oil, evoo and aloe juice. i havent used it yet but i hope i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Girls!  

Hope you all are having a great evening!  We've been having _some really good weather_ and I get Friday, Monday & Tuesday off work. 

I decided, naturally, to take Wed, Thurs, Friday as vacay and extend the whole week.

Just prepping my hair getting ready for this relaxer on Friday.erplexed  That's about it.  I doubt if I'll use up anything except a Vial of Ceramides.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello ladies! The weather is nice here suppose to be in the 80's. I'm going to visit family in OH and it actually going to be warm that for a change. I used up YTC, Elasta, hair one. Americka rave about Big lot Skala for $1, I just knew my store would not have it but it was there I got the last 3. Co-washing is helping my hair stay moist and helping me use up products.   Thanks Americka


----------



## Americka (Mar 31, 2010)

ltown said:


> Hello ladies! The weather is nice here suppose to be in the 80's. I'm going to visit family in OH and it actually going to be warm that for a change. I used up YTC, Elasta, hair one. Americka rave about Big lot Skala for $1, I just knew my store would not have it but it was there I got the last 3. Co-washing is helping my hair stay moist and helping me use up products.   Thanks Americka



Yay! Another Skala addict...I mean convert!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yay! Another Skala addict...I mean convert!


 
What's so nice about it is:  You can get your Ceramides 'fix' for a Buck!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 31, 2010)

so T, what is your technique and preparation going to be for your relaxer?

this carols daughter hair milk has my hair feeling sooooo light. and it seperates my curls so nicely which is funny because i didnt have time today to do my hair in sections, i just slapped it on and went out the door. im going to use it again tomorrow but i wont pull it back in a puff, just leave it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *so T, what is your technique and preparation going to be for your relaxer?*


 
I'll base really good tommorrow night and again Friday a.m. w/Summit Sensitive Scalp.  Relax (Mizani Butter Blends Reg/Lye) then used Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor for about 10 minutes (prior to Neutralizing).  

Neutralize, then co-wash with some Nutrine Garlic Conditioner, and DC with Steam using Lamaurr Bone Marrow Treatment.

I will apply Ceramides & Leave-In and then Dry under Dryer.  (Still Wigging it).

I am 13-14 weeks Post.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 31, 2010)

that sounds like a great plan T.

i cant wait to get home to check out my myhoneychild moisturizers.
i am so tempted to throw away my goody headbands. they make my head hurt and i need to stop pulling my hair back anyway.
update on coconut hair pudding: i put some water on the front of my hair and its still hard as a rock.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll base really good tommorrow night and again Friday a.m. w/Summit Sensitive Scalp.  Relax (Mizani Butter Blends Reg/Lye) then used Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor for about 10 minutes (prior to Neutralizing).
> 
> Neutralize, then co-wash with some *Nutrine Garlic Conditioner*, and DC with Steam using Lamaurr Bone Marrow Treatment.
> 
> ...



How do you like this one? Do you have the one in the bottle, or the tub?
I have the one in the tub.

All the best w/ your touch-up.  I love relaxer talk.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

I am so mad about that thing I bought from Ricky's  It's basically a stocking cap. It didn't look like that in Taren's video. I paid $12 for a damn stocking cap! At least the Curls Rock cream smells really good. Can't wait to use it this weekend.


----------



## robot. (Apr 1, 2010)

nvm. they caught me a checkout with the shipping.


----------



## robot. (Apr 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> that sounds like a great plan T.
> 
> i cant wait to get home to check out my myhoneychild moisturizers.
> i am so tempted to throw away my goody headbands. they make my head hurt and i need to stop pulling my hair back anyway.
> update on coconut hair pudding: i put some water on the front of my hair and *its still hard as a rock*.



that's why i will be gifting that away too.


----------



## Charz (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm dying, I am on a Total No Buy for this whole month. I already tried to buy stuff on sale at Sephora, and they have Joe's Jeans on Hautlook for only 80 bucks. Their Honey fit is the only jeans that fit my waist and booty! Oh the agony!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm dying, I am on a Total No Buy for this whole month. I already tried to buy stuff on sale at Sephora, and they have Joe's Jeans on Hautlook for only 80 bucks. Their Honey fit is the only jeans that fit my waist and booty! Oh the agony!


 
Whoo girl, no buys are hard. I don't do them anymore. I just wait as long as possible to buy something that i want. Sometimes the feeling goes away and sometimes it doesn't. I have tonight off, friday and saturday. It is really nice out here also. Im going to wash my hair tonight and then plait it back up. I have no used up anything else but im on half a bottle of jbco and i have a little of tw mist left. Im trying to con my mom into taking me to sephora, she knows where its at and she doesn't even live here. Oh and i want some gumbo just had to let that out.


----------



## Charz (Apr 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Whoo girl, no buys are hard. I don't do them anymore. I just wait as long as possible to buy something that i want. Sometimes the feeling goes away and sometimes it doesn't. I have tonight off, friday and saturday. It is really nice out here also. Im going to wash my hair tonight and then plait it back up. I have no used up anything else but im on half a bottle of jbco and i have a little of tw mist left. Im trying to con my mom into taking me to sephora, she knows where its at and she doesn't even live here. Oh and i want some gumbo just had to let that out.


 

i am attempting to do it for this month. I get paid three times and I want to pay off some debt. I feel like a crackhead. I'm getting my underarms lasered off today.

For my hair I just plan on washing and conditioning it this weekend. Then I will bun it up! I am just to lazy to do like 100 steps anymore. Simple is what I am going for.

Sales kill me!  

I want some tacos.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> i am attempting to do it for this month. I get paid three times and I want to pay off some debt. I feel like a crackhead. I'm getting my underarms lasered off today.
> 
> For my hair I just plan on washing and conditioning it this weekend. Then I will bun it up! I am just to lazy to do like 100 steps anymore. Simple is what I am going for.
> 
> ...


 
Yes they burn my soul.


----------



## Charz (Apr 1, 2010)

They have 50% off at NY and CO!!!


----------



## robot. (Apr 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> They have 50% off at NY and CO!!!



In store? Because I need some business casual clothing.


----------



## mkd (Apr 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Yes they burn my soul.






Charzboss said:


> They have 50% off at NY and CO!!!


 I hit that sale yesterday online.  Its also free shipping over $65.


----------



## Charz (Apr 1, 2010)

No Buy No Buy No Buy!!!!!!

I gave David all my credit cards and store credit cards. Also I took off my information from Paypal. But I know I can go to a store and just show my ID for store cards.

I can't go to (because I have store credit cards):

Best Buy
NY and Co
Old Navy
Nordstroms
Express
Kay's
Pac Sun
Victoria's Secret
Macy's


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

so i got my mozeke in the mail. i used the moisturizing deep conditioner(finished it) and i liked it. it is very thick and has lots on slip. with that said i will not be repurchasing. i JUST now made the decision to stop ordering these hand made products(the new companies). i like to support them but i dont wanna put every new thing in my hair.

with that said, so far myhoneychild honey hair cream is a MAJOR hit. im talking on the same level as qhemet heavy cream hit. the only thing is it does not have any water in it. thats ok with me though because i always use a water based leave in. and it smells like syrup. this will be a repurchase

today i had to wear my hair in another puff even though i didnt want to because that mozeke conditioner weighed my hair down so much and it was holding water. so tonight im going to shampoo with carols daughter tui shampoo and then do a deep conditioning treat with giovanni xtreme. and then  a quick conditioning rinse with aussie moist.

oh and i used up my ojon mist last night.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> that's why i will be gifting that away too.


im tryna sale mine but it dont seem like nobody wants it. i might give it to my friend who has dreads. or my firend that has a short hair cut. maybe she can use it to slick her hair down it sure wont move outta place.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 1, 2010)

@Charz, i got a visa gift card from my credit union today, that will be my extra spending money and if i use it up this month, then that's it. Im going to see how that works out. Im back on body stuff again, so im trying to curb my spending. I know im going to buy something so if i have an amount on a different card, i can take it out of that. We will see how it goes for april. And if i don't buy anything, i can use it next month.

@Che, when did you start using carol's daughter. I was thinking of trying the healthy hair butter again but i don't know, last time i used it with the milk and my hair felt funny. I should have held on to it but i didn't.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

i started using carols daughter before i found this site. i was relaxed and feel in love with her hhb. back then it was an actual butter. after i found this site it changed to more of a waxy cream. but my relaxed hair loved it.
i started using the hair milk while i was transitioning to do wet buns during the summer and when i first went natural it was the only thing that didnt make my hair hard. i havent used th hhb since ive been natural but im not opposed to trying it since i can get it locally at several different places.
i do have the smm but havent used it yet.
the only staples i have from her are the hair milk and the tui shampoo.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

ETA: la i can see how the hhb can feel funny on your hair because it has a waxy texture to it.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ETA: la i can see how the hhb can feel funny on your hair because it has a waxy texture to it.


 
I may have used too much. I have one of her shea souffles and i only need a little and my skin is so soft and moisturized, not greasy. I may just try it again. The hair milk was way too lemony like lemongrass, pledge or something like that. It smelled like i had a lemon right up under my nose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I may have used too much. I have one of her shea souffles and i only need a little and my skin is so soft and moisturized, not greasy. I may just try it again. *The hair milk was way too lemony like lemongrass, pledge or something like that. It smelled like i had a lemon right up under my nose*.


 Yeah, I had the HHB (back in the day) and it was totally Lemony.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

the hhb smells earthy now. border line funky but i always get used to the smell and start loving it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 1, 2010)

hey ladies. I was in CVS today and I purchased Paul Mitchell Shampoo Two for clarifying! I also went to Bed Bath and Beyond where I purchased the NTM DC and Split Ender Mender (or something like that). I also purchased some shears so I can do my own damn trims (when I learn how to).

Today I will pre-poo with amla powder mixed with banana brulee, shampoo with a shikakai bar, and DC with MHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *How do you like this one? Do you have the one in the bottle, or the tub?*
> I have the one in the tub.
> 
> All the best w/ your touch-up. I love relaxer talk.


 
Naturally, I *Heart* Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and Brownie Told Me Henna Queen Garlic (Dominican Conditioner) is also very good & _cheaper_.
At some point, I may pick up the Henna Queen Garlic, as I continue to build my Dominican DC'ers.

Oh Yeah:  About the Nutrine:  This Health Food Store was going outta Business, so the lady sold me 10 16 oz. bottles at cost. 

It's fine.  I don't necessarily care for 'the smell' but it works fine.

How is the one in the Tub?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 1, 2010)

I love the AE garlic treatment too, but I might have to switch to HQGC if the price is right!

I have the Nutrine Garlic Shampoo and I love it! Its definately a staple. My NGS doesnt smell bad though. I think I have the one with the green writing on it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturally, I *Heart* Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and Brownie Told Me Henna Queen Garlic (Dominican Conditioner) is also very good & _cheaper_.
> At some point, I may pick up the Henna Queen Garlic, as I continue to build my Dominican DC'ers.
> 
> Oh Yeah: About the Nutrine: This Health Food Store was going outta Business, so the lady sold me 10 16 oz. bottles at cost.
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I am so mad about that thing I bought from Ricky's  It's basically a stocking cap*. It didn't look like that in Taren's video. *I paid $12 for a damn stocking cap!* At least the Curls Rock cream smells really good. Can't wait to use it this weekend.


 
Send it Back!  Chile....I'll send something back in a Second

That $12.00 is a Good Conditioner


----------



## Charz (Apr 1, 2010)

I got my pits lasered today. It want even bad. She gave me a lower setting because of my skin color. Epilating hurts 100 times more. The laser only hurt twice. I tipped the nurse 20 bucks. Cuz u know how we do and I don't want none of it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> I love the AE garlic treatment too, but I might have to switch to *HQGC if the price is right!*
> 
> I have the Nutrine Garlic Shampoo and I love it! Its definately a staple. My NGS doesnt smell bad though. I think I have the one with the green writing on it.


 
Yeah, Brownie swears by Henna Queen Garlic even though she also loves AE Garlic.  

So, I will prolly get some to try it out, some time this year..........

All the Dominican Conditioners Prices are Right!

ETA: IK people have problems with some of the ingredients tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2010)

Is Anybody Usin' Up Anything This Weekend/Wash-Day?


----------



## robot. (Apr 1, 2010)

i keep thinking i'll be finished my hairveda condish but nope.  that thing has staying power.

i'm gonna repurchase two bottles next time. the 24/7 moist condish and oyin's honey hemp are my staple conditioners.  it feels so good because there were others i wanted to try, and now i'm not even interested. and i don't have to worry about using these up because they're staples!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I havent used up anything. I am off to cook now, but will be doing my hair tonight.


----------



## mkd (Apr 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> hey ladies. I was in CVS today and I purchased Paul Mitchell Shampoo Two for clarifying! I also went to Bed Bath and Beyond where I purchased the NTM DC and Split Ender Mender (or something like that). I also purchased some shears so I can do my own damn trims (when I learn how to).
> 
> Today I will pre-poo with amla powder mixed with banana brulee, shampoo with a shikakai bar, and DC with MHC.


 I am reallllllly interested in that split ender or whatever its called. Let us know if you like it.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

i think this summer i will be doing more protective styles than wash and gos. i love my w&g but my hair is getting longer, i hate braiding my hair up at night, and detangling is becoming a beast. so this sunday i think i might put my hair in braids instead of twists. this will help insure i dont take them out too soon. i hate taking out braids.

also i start school this summer(dont it seem like im always starting school) so i wont have time to do my hair everyday so twists and braids it is.

and right before the fall hit, after protective styling for a good portion of the spring and summer, i will give my self a 1 inch trim/cut. i havent had one since i went natural and i need it.

and if my calculation is right, tomorrow is my 1 year nappyversery. i can never remember if i cut my hair april 2nd or may 2nd. let me go check and see.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

yep, i was right. tomorrow makes one year.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> I hit that sale yesterday online.  Its also free shipping over $65.





Charzboss said:


> They have 50% off at NY and CO!!!



Why?!
I had to go order because of you two! 



Charzboss said:


> I'm dying, I am on a Total No Buy for this whole month. I already tried to buy stuff on sale at Sephora, and they have *Joe's Jeans on Hautlook for only 80 bucks*. Their Honey fit is the only jeans that fit my waist and booty! Oh the agony!



$80 is still 2-8 pairs of jeans for my thrifty a$$.  I may finally get myself some form-fitting jeans in the fall.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturally, I *Heart* *Alter Ego Garlic Treatment* and Brownie Told Me Henna Queen Garlic (Dominican Conditioner) is also very good & _cheaper_.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a large AE from bluebeez.com.
> 
> ...



I... I haven't used it yet


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 2, 2010)

Wheat germ oil is a winner!  I am going to add it to my kenra con and sit under the dryer this weekend.  

Has anyone added it to JBCO?

I now use emergencee every 2 week and my hair is coming along nicely.  I haven't bought anything new for my hair since the wg oil.  I may buy the joico mist for my maxi glide.  Not sure yet.

I want to cut my hair into a bob, not sure yet.  I had a dream a while ago that I cut it myself.  

I have realized that I need protein regularly and I have to keep taking iron.  The summer of 2009 I battled breakage and excessive shedding not realizing anemia contributes to this.  I kept trying new products vs going back to what I know worked.  So much progress lost but a learning experience.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 2, 2010)

I am also enjoying using up my products...I am almost done with a bottle of lavida given by nature ayurvedic herbal fusion..loove that stuff!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I'm out of town and the internet is down every few minutes. I won't be doing anything to my hair here, actually experimentally with braid out. Happy Easter!


----------



## rosalindb (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

Popping out of lurk mode to say hi.  

Just thought I would give you an update on my Anita Grant samples. I still love my Anita Grant vanilla cafe latte sample. I was originally going to use it as a normal sealer but I only seal with it the day after washday just before I get my hair cornrowed. It leaves my hair nice and soft and gives it a lovely sheen.  I have used it twice and think I have just enough for one more use so may finish it up this weekend.

I have finished the sapote castor and coconut castor hair oils. I think the coconut castor oil hair worked best for me. The last couple of weeks, I have been using JBCO on my ends and I love how my hair feels so I will continue to do this.

I used the vanilla rose body oil one day last month and it felt nice on my skin and I loved the smell.

I have tried the chocolate banana face mask in the past and I like how my face felt afterwards. I took it with me for my facial but the lady who does my facial did not notice any difference. I think it is more of a pamper treatment for me as once a month I really do need a deeper treatment and my staple mask is AO Green Tea and Green clay. I bought a sample of Anita's green clay so will try it soon.

I restocked on my staple AO conditioners as they were on special offer (4 for the price of 3) as I was going to go back to cornrowing my hair every two weeks but I have decided to continue to get it done every 4 weeks instead. My hair is retaining more length and my temples are improving so I think minimal manipulation is best for me. The girl that cornrows my hair said that my hair is getting long, so if it is not broke.... I will continue to co-wash once a week and shampoo and deep condition every four weeks so I will not need to buy any more conditioners for ages.

I was trying to use up my AO GBP shampoo as it has been sitting there for ages as I detest it so much as it leaves my hair feeling so stripped. I am now using it to clean the bath which is probably best as the shampoo is probably past it best before date by now. It was free when I bought the GBP conditioner ages ago so it is no financial loss in the end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies....Just got my Relaxer.  Just finished steaming and sitting here in Lamaur Bone Marrow DC Treatment. (Letting it Cool Down).

I ended up letting one of my niece's apply my relaxer.  _*She went to Cosmetology School, but has never worked in a shop* _ She said my hair was Healthy, Nice & Strong. 

I also had her trim & even up some of those places that needed it (because ya'll know I had/have spots & patches all throughout.:burning:  

Since I decided not to BC and start over.  I thought I would Grow, Trim, Grow, Trim.  

Ya'll This 'method' seems like it's going to take me forever.

I feel 1,000% better overall about my hair.  (having it semi professionally relaxed). 

Now I can see what I am actually working with. 

I drove home in plastic cap & conditioner and scarf to Steam. 

_*Thanks Ya'll for Putting Up with Me*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *I... I haven't used it yet*


 
This Souunds like 3/4ths of My Stash 

But I did take _quite a bit _of 'stuff' to my niece's.  She was happy to get it.  

So, that helped me get rid of some stuff.  So, I feel good about that.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 2, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I restocked on my staple *AO conditioners* as they were *on special offer (4 for the price of 3)* as I was going to go back to cornrowing my hair every two weeks but I have decided to continue to get it done every 4 weeks instead. My hair is retaining more length and my temples are improving so I think minimal manipulation is best for me. The girl that cornrows my hair said that my hair is getting long, so if it is not broke.... I will continue to co-wash once a week and shampoo and deep condition every four weeks so I will not need to buy any more conditioners for ages.



@ the bolded:  Where, may I ask, was this, madam? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Just got my Relaxer.  Just finished steaming and sitting here in Lamaur Bone Marrow DC Treatment. (Letting it Cool Down).
> 
> I feel 1,000% better overall about my hair.  (having it *semi professionally relaxed*).
> 
> ...



^ It's a pleasure.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> This Souunds like 3/4ths of My Stash
> 
> But I did take _quite a bit _of 'stuff' to my niece's.  She was happy to get it.
> 
> So, that helped me get rid of some stuff.  So, I feel good about that.



It's actually the only thing that I haven't tried yet.  I'm going to try it now.  
I'm 5 weeks post today, so I've started using multiple conditioners with each wash.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, I finished 1 (of 3 ) liters of Rusk Smoother yesterday.  I'm going to try to sell the other 2.


----------



## rosalindb (Apr 2, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> @ the bolded:  Where, may I ask, was this, madam?


It was from a UK site http://www.essentialslondon.com/category/277.aspx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

I did manage to use up a bottle of Isoplus Neutralizing Shampoo (with the Color Guard).  I have a back up.

And a Tube of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.  Getting ready to get under the Dryer.  Will go right back to wigging it.

My Niece told me I 'should'/'could' wear my own hair, but IK if I did, I'd be doing too many things to it. 

So, it's "Safe" for Me to go back to the Wig (for now).


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

T, im glad your relaxer went well. and i bet that felt good to hear her say your hair was strong.
i know besides long hair, i want really really strong hair.

im on my way to using up carols daughter hair milk. i would give it another week before its gone but im going in braids on sunday so it'll be around for a while.

i shampooed today with lush curly wurly shampoo and i am pissed. why the freak would they make a shampoo with freaking bits of white crap in it. the first time i used it i thought it was bits of coconut but now i dont know what the freak it is. all i know is that its just as bad as plucking out chunks of banana or  avocado. bastids lol.

i then conditioned with AO GPB. i was gonna wait to trim but im going to do it this sunday or tonight. my left side needs a trim baaaaddddd. that side the curls are looser so it hangs more and gets tangled more so it needs a trim much more than the right side. i think im going to take off about an inch all around. thats not much considering i dont plan on trimming but once a year. and im back on using my bee mine so i hope that helps. and like i said before, i plan on protective styling about 75-80% of the summer.

tomorrow im just going to co wash with aussie moist and style with aveda be curly.
sunday i will pre poo with ORS replenishing conditioner, shampoo with black soap(ive been shampooing a lot) and then deep condition with heat(havent done that in a while) with kbb hair mask. im still not sure if i want to trim on wet or dry hair. if i do it on dry hair i will use leave in and 2 heat protectants to blow dry it. and i will use low and warm heat.
then i will braid my hair.


----------



## Charz (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm getting married Aug 21st and I don't know what to do with my hair!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, im glad your relaxer went well. and *i bet that felt good to hear her say your hair was strong.*
> i know besides long hair, i want really really strong hair.


 
It was  You worry that you're doing all this work, spending all this $ & time and the LAASSSTTTT 

Thing you want to hear is that your hair is: damaged, breaking, etc....... 

I woulda' been totally in tears........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I'm getting married Aug 21st* and I don't know what to do with my hair!!!!


 
Wait a Minute.................

You Mean 2011 Don't You??????


----------



## Charz (Apr 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait a Minute.................
> 
> You Mean 2011 Don't You??????



Nope lol 2010. Daddy called and said that he had the place booked hahaha. Weird huh, imma Daddy's girl. He must really like David.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Nope lol 2010. Daddy called and said that he had the place booked hahaha. Weird huh, *imma Daddy's girl. He must really like David.*


 
I'm sure he does.  @bolded. 

Originially, wasn't the "Date" Set for 2011?erplexed  

I musta' missed something...........erplexed


----------



## Charz (Apr 2, 2010)

We didn't want to wait that long. We wanted to wait for him to get back from Spain, but that's too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> We didn't want to wait that long. *We wanted to wait for him to get back from Spain, but that's too long*.


 
Congratulations to Him and Best Wishes to You! 

WOW!  It's coming up quickly!

ver18:  Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Che!  Happy 1 Year Nappaversary!

I read that in the _"Hair Plans Thread"_


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm getting married Aug 21st and I don't know what to do with my hair!!!!



I know that you wanted to make APL this year.  I think you'll make it in time for your wedding.  
What's your theme for your wedding? Do you want it straight or curly, down or in an updo?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

thanx T.
congrats Charz.


----------



## mkd (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm getting married Aug 21st and I don't know what to do with my hair!!!!


 Yay!!!!  What does your dress look like?

I am so excited.  I found the perfect half wig today.  I looks just like my curls but with like 3 times the volume.  I texted a pic of myself with it on to all my friends and everyone LOVED it.  I didn't get it though. I am going to sleep on it.  Its synthetic so it isn't even like its expensive, I just don't know if I would actually wear it.


----------



## mkd (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh and T, I am positive that your hair is doing great.  I have no doubt about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Oh and T, I am positive that your hair is doing great. I have no doubt about that*.


 
Thanks Girl!

Imma keep trying to get back........


----------



## Day36 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I am loving the updates. Loving it! T, stop being bashful. You know you are working hard on that hair, so how can it not shine? lol. Che, congrats on your one year. Charz, congrats on the upcoming nuptials. Will you be going with David to Spain? Rosa, great to hear from you. Red...4 more days until you hear from Ms. Brown right? MKD, I know youve been dying for a half wig, not trying to pressure you but, maybe it would be a good thing to have one on reserve incase a wash day goes bad? Vonnie, Itown, OP, and Natura, hope you all are well too. La, how are you liking the green tea butter still? And, did you get the gumbo? I need a recipe too. Robot and Shay, did you try the cleanser/mask yet? Lamara, see you in OT. Got two milani mps for .89. Thanks to my cvs card! See ya tonight wns.

Have a great weekend and Easter ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am loving the updates. Loving it! *T, stop being bashful. You know you are working hard on that hair, so how can it not shine? lol.* Che, congrats on your one year. Charz, congrats on the upcoming nuptials. Will you be going with David to Spain? Rosa, great to hear from you. Red...4 more days until you hear from Ms. Brown right? MKD, I know youve been dying for a half wig, not trying to pressure you but, maybe it would be a good thing to have one on reserve incase a wash day goes bad? Vonnie, Itown, OP, and Natura, hope you all are well too. La, how are you liking the green tea butter still? And, did you get the gumbo? I need a recipe too. Robot and Shay, did you try the cleanser/mask yet? Lamara, see you in OT. Got two milani mps for .89. Thanks to my cvs card! See ya tonight wns.
> 
> Have a great weekend and Easter ladies!


 
You are just the Sweetest Day36!  Thanks for the Shout Outs!

You Ladies in this Thread ROCK!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

i think i changed my mind. im going to wash and braid my hair tonight because i wont have time to do it tomorrow or sunday. i mean i can do it at my usual time on sunday but i dont feel like being up all night to braid. i really want twists but braids protect the hair more.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm getting married Aug 21st and I don't know what to do with my hair!!!!




Congrats to you and David!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm getting married Aug 21st and I don't know what to do with my hair!!!!


 

WOW Congrats


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm getting married Aug 21st and I don't know what to do with my hair!!!!


 
Congrats, I'm happy for you two!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Already Thinking out Tuesday's Co-Wash Regi.  Will prolly DC (1st) on Dry Hair under Steama'.*Experimenting with this method for the first time*  Will either use Joico MRTB, Keratase or L'Oreal -- all open.

Follow up with a Reconstructor (Nexxus Keraphix open) and then do a quick Co-Wash Treatment.  May use Nutrine Garlic or Beauty w/o Cruelty Moisturizing Conditioner (*since they are both open*)

Hopefully, will use something up on Tuesday.


----------



## Americka (Apr 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Already Thinking out Tuesday's Co-Wash Regi. * Will prolly DC (1st) on Dry Hair under Steama'.**Experimenting with this method for the first time*  Will either use Joico MRTB, Keratase or L'Oreal -- all open.
> 
> Follow up with a Reconstructor (Nexxus Keraphix open) and then do a quick Co-Wash Treatment.  May use Nutrine Garlic or Beauty w/o Cruelty Moisturizing Conditioner (*since they are both open*)
> 
> Hopefully, will use something up on Tuesday.



@ the bold - I've done this a couple of times and I really don't see a difference between the dry or the wet hair dc. Let me know how your hair responds! 

You are an inspiration, T!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

i think my hair benefits more from dry hair deep treating.
tonight im going to co wash with giovanni xtreme protein before i braid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

Americka said:


> @ the bold - I've done this a couple of times and I really don't see a difference between the dry or the wet hair dc. Let me know how your hair responds!
> 
> You are an inspiration, T!


 
You Ladies are ALL Amazing.....

On Days when I feel Like "Giving Up" I will either read a post or get a pm from one of you and it makes all the difference in the world.

Sometimes it feels like a 'lonely' journey tryna' fight your way back from the Setbacks of all Setbacks......  Especially when you've never tried to care for your own hair before

But, then I know that I can Count on All of You to make things a little "Brighter"


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 2, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *La, how are you liking the green tea butter still? And, did you get the gumbo?*


 
Im still liking it and using it, very satisfied with the gt butter. And yes i made my gumbo yesterday, its gone.

Quick recipe rundown.

I don't know how to make a homemade roux so i had to used box

tony macichere (sp?) gumbo mix
half pound of jumbo shrimp (pull off shell, cut, clean and rinse)
half pound of craw fish tail meat precooked
1 boudan sausage cooked and cut up
3 chicken thighs (precook and debone)
creole seasoning

follow directions in the box and throw your shrimp in the last ten minutes.

@ charz congrats to you lady.

Hair relatedIm going to wash my hair tonight and plait it up. I was going to do it last night but i got tired. I haven't used up anything but im on the right path and not in any hurry. It will get used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> And yes i made my gumbo yesterday, its gone.
> 
> Quick recipe rundown.
> 
> ...


 
    +      +


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> +  +


 
girl it was on over here last night. We were all greedy, even little one had her a bowl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> girl it was on over here last night. We were all greedy, *even little one had her a bowl*.


 
How Cute @bolded.

It Sounds Delish!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

As Soon as I use up one of these DC'ers, i.e. Joico, Keratase or the L'Oreal....I will be introducing Sitrinillah into the Rotation. 

Gotta Get on that.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

La, how small do you do your braids? and do you only leave them in for 1 week? i havent done braids in so long im acting retarded(i hope that word doesnt offend anyone).


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> As Soon as I use up one of these DC'ers, i.e. Joico, Keratase or the L'Oreal....I will be introducing Sitrinillah into the Rotation.
> 
> Gotta Get on that.


i need to get back to using jessicurl wdt. i only used it once and havent made up my mind about how i feel.

when i get home im throwing out that lush shampoo. its the curly wurly one just so yall know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i need to get back to using jessicurl wdt. i only used it once and havent made up my mind about how i feel.
> 
> when i get home im throwing out that lush shampoo. its the curly wurly one just so yall know.


 
I Haven't even cracked the Jar.  So, I want to start using that up (Sitrinillah).  I don't want it to go bad or anything.erplexed  _*So, I'm pulling that out next*_



I also can't wait to try out my WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *girl it was on over here last night.* We were all greedy, even little one had her a bowl.


 
Girl, I could really go for a small dish of that Gumbo right about now


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> La, how small do you do your braids? and do you only leave them in for 1 week? i havent done braids in so long im acting retarded(i hope that word doesnt offend anyone).


 
I was doing 6 now im doing 4, when i say plaits i mean plaits. I leave them in for a week and moisturize everday. It helps keep my hair some what detangled. I may do smaller ones, but by the time i wash, condition, detangle, dc. Whoo lawd i don't want to do anything to it.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I could really go for a small dish of that Gumbo right about now


 
Forget a small dish you need a bowl. A big ole when you tip it up to drink the juice it covers your whole face bowl. lmbo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Forget a small dish you need a bowl. *A big ole when you tip it up to drink the juice it covers your whole face bowl. lmbo*


 
MMMMMM..........

With the Crawfish, Chicken Thighs, the Shrimp and the Sausage 

I can taste it through the Screen


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 2, 2010)

Yall im fooling myself, im not washing my hair tonight. I have waited too long and got sleepy. I will stay on a bit longer, then curl up on the couch with a book for a while. And crash. The hair has to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^

IK What you mean.  If I don't get on it "Early" or if I get busy doing something else.....it's ova' 

That's why I am going to try really hard to keep up my Twice a Week Co-Wash Challenge.

ETA:  Saturday Mornings Have been working out great for me.  It lets me take my time.


----------



## mkd (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw miss jessie's line at target today and kept on walking.  I just can't spend that kind of money for those products. 

Also, I think I may have to stop using the ayurevdic oils, most have mineral oil as the base and it makes my hair feel nasty.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 2, 2010)

hello ladies 
I am tempting to do my hair but I am too tired...
one hair milk will be used up tomorrow 
I also enjoy doing my hair on weekends as I have more time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> I saw miss jessie's line at target today and kept on walking. I just can't spend that kind of money for those products.
> 
> Also, I think I may have to stop using the ayurevdic oils, *most have mineral oil as the base* and it makes my hair feel nasty.


 
What's the Status on the Curly Half Wig??????

@bolded.  True.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

this guy just told me i smelled good and asked me what i had on. i was thinking "ummm what the heck do i have on?" he was smelling the myhoneychild honey hair cream lol. it smells like syrup, i probably made him hungry.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

mkd you just reminded me to look for the curls 8 products at target tomorrow. if my local targets dont have them i have to drive all the was to patomic mills to get them. 'cause im gonna get them 
eventhough i dont planon buying any miss jessies i do want to see them on the shelves.


----------



## mkd (Apr 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's the Status on the Curly Half Wig??????
> 
> @bolded. True.


T, I think I am going to get it tomorrow.  I am being so indecisive.  



chebaby said:


> this guy just told me i smelled good and asked me what i had on. i was thinking "ummm what the heck do i have on?" he was smelling the myhoneychild honey hair cream lol. it smells like syrup, i probably made him hungry.


 How much is the MHC hair cream Che


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> this guy just told me i smelled good and asked me what i had on. i was thinking "ummm what the heck do i have on?" he was smelling the myhoneychild honey hair cream lol. it smells like syrup, i probably made him hungry.


 
I wanted to try the twist out cream from curlmart but it didn't have any preservatives. I may buy a bottle of pink lotion, i never tried it before.


----------



## mkd (Apr 2, 2010)

Che, do you know where I can find the ingredients for the curls 8 products?  I am eyeing the creme brule and that moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> * if my local targets dont have them i have to drive all the was to patomic mills to get them. 'cause im gonna get them *
> *eventhough i dont planon buying any miss jessies i do want to see them on the shelves.*


 

Lawd. Lawd. Lawd.

Sounds Like a TRUE PJ !

_*che: please read da' bolded*_


----------



## chebaby (Apr 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, do you know where I can find the ingredients for the curls 8 products?  I am eyeing the creme brule and that moisturizer.


no, i dont know what the ingredients are and i cant find them online.


La Colocha said:


> I wanted to try the twist out cream from curlmart but it didn't have any preservatives. I may buy a bottle of pink lotion, i never tried it before.


pink oil moisturizer???? oh lawd lmao, that stuff is a greasy mess


mkd said:


> T, I think I am going to get it tomorrow.  I am being so indecisive.
> 
> 
> How much is the MHC hair cream Che


the honey cream is 18 bucks. but you get 10% off of curlmart if you enter in REORDER.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd. Lawd. Lawd.
> 
> Sounds Like a TRUE PJ !
> 
> _*che: please read da' bolded*_


I try, i really do try to restrain myself. its hard out here for a pj.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 2, 2010)

Americka, plz forgive me. I did not forget you my love. I meant to ask if you use/would like a bottle of ltr leave-in?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 2, 2010)

I've decided to tip you ladies off first.  If you want to order from ELF cosmetics, you can enter the coupon: "sorrypatty" to take 50% off of your first $15.  I ordered $18 worth of stuff and paid $17.45.  That included regular shipping (like $6 n' change).


----------



## Americka (Apr 3, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Americka, plz forgive me. I did not forget you my love. I meant to ask if you use/would like a bottle of ltr leave-in?



Nothing to forgive!  Life threw me a curve ball, so I haven't been in here as much to post. Thank you for the offer, but I have a bottle of ltr. I like it, but I am in love with Skala's Shea Butter LI.  Have you tried any of the products yet?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

ok im too lazy to do my hair tonight. i did trim my hair though. ill give details tomorrow. then i sprayed my hair with jc leave in and moisturized with kbb cream and mhc honey cream.


----------



## Charz (Apr 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Congratulations to Him and Best Wishes to You!
> 
> WOW!  It's coming up quickly!
> 
> ver18:  Very Nice.



Thank you!



Optimus_Prime said:


> I know that you wanted to make APL this year.  I think you'll make it in time for your wedding.
> What's your theme for your wedding? Do you want it straight or curly, down or in an updo?



I kind of want it curly or in a updo.



chebaby said:


> thanx T.
> congrats Charz.



Thank you!



mkd said:


> Yay!!!!  What does your dress look like?



my mother david and I are looking for dresses today! It's gonna be white of course. Tell me why my momma was like, "bronze would look so good on you" I was like, momma please I'm wearing white! She is so alternative!




Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Charz, congrats on the upcoming nuptials. Will you be going with David to Spain?



Nope I will be here working my booty off! We need to save so that we can move to Europe and it's expensive over there. When we  get there we are gonna buy another car in cash! 



Brownie518 said:


> Congrats to you and David!!!



Thank you!!!!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> WOW Congrats



Thanks 



ltown said:


> Congrats, I'm happy for you two!



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Apr 3, 2010)

HAIRVEDA IS COMING OUT WITH A NEW CONDITIONER

HairVeda Have a Spring Fling with HairVeda! We'll have your absolute favorite products on sale in mid April! Stay tuned for details! We're also introducing our newest conditioner Acai Berry Phyto!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 3, 2010)

I couldn't resist coloring my hair this week. I was getting ready to go to my sons practice when all of a sudden I look in the mirror and see these  high lights I didn't put in my hair they were very shiny and GREY! I counted almost 20 along my hair line. AHHHHHHHH! I have about 6 more boxes of permanent color and 8 semi permanents so I quickly shook a mixture up and applied a permanent color to my hair BLACK! Ahhh I can look in the mirror again without fear.


----------



## mkd (Apr 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> HAIRVEDA IS COMING OUT WITH A NEW CONDITIONER
> 
> HairVeda Have a Spring Fling with HairVeda! We'll have your absolute favorite products on sale in mid April! Stay tuned for details! We're also introducing our newest conditioner Acai Berry Phyto!


 sale?? New conditioner???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> HAIRVEDA IS COMING OUT WITH A NEW CONDITIONER
> 
> HairVeda Have a Spring Fling with HairVeda! We'll have your absolute favorite products on sale in mid April! Stay tuned for details! *We're also introducing our newest conditioner Acai Berry Phyto!*


 
I Hope I use up at least 2-3 things before thie Sale!  I am soooo getting this Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

acai berry sounds so yummy.
im about to co wash with aussie and use cd milk to style. i really wanna use kbb milk and cream because for moisture thats a winning combo, but i dont get maximum definition. and u know whats funny? the definition i was looking for in gels, i get with cd milk.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd you just reminded me to look for the curls 8 products at target tomorrow. if my local targets dont have them i have to drive all the was to patomic mills to get them. 'cause im gonna get them
> eventhough i dont planon buying any miss jessies i do want to see them on the shelves.


 
Che, is it there? It is enough of us here that have yet to see it on the shelf and there is a lot of Target in DMV they claim will. I might write to Target and complain because they should not advertise it and the products not in stock. When you complain they give you a coupon  Where are you? When I get back in town I'm check and see if they have it now. I'm in Waldorf and nothing in stock on 28 March.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

oh a mkd i found the curls 8 ingredients on curltalk. let me see if i can post it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

1st Question Che:  The BeeMine sample Serum that you sent me, was that with or w/o Sulfur??



2nd Question:  For Anyone that is Using JBCO Lavender, How do you like the smell?  I bought some during SAMS 247 Last Sale, I kinda think I prefer the Regular to the Lavender?  

Anyone else's thoughts.....


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

ltown said:


> Che, is it there? It is enough of us here that have yet to see it on the shelf and there is a lot of Target in DMV they claim will. I might write to Target and complain because they should not advertise it and the products not in stock. When you complain they give you a coupon Where are you? When I get back in town I'm check and see if they have it now. I'm in Waldorf and nothing in stock on 28 March.


 im in dc but i went to the target in forrestville md, and the one on jefferson davis high way in va. they are the closest to me. there is one in dc but i dont really know how to get ther. i might ask the parents to take me. they once drove me around for hours looking for an indian store that sold vatikaq oil. that was when my car didnt have ac and it was like 90 out lol. my dad was so mad. when i joked about not pulling into our yard he threatened to jump out the car lmao.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1st Question Che: The BeeMine sample Serum that you sent me, was that with or w/o Sulfur??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it was with sulfur i kinda think it might be a waste of time getting the one without sulfur. and  if you were planning on getting a bigger bottle dont
i got my package in the mail a few minutes ago. thank you so much. i cant wait to use everything.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

1. Creamy Curl Cleanser "gentle, sulfate free curl cleanser"  water, cocamidopropyl betaine, stearic acid, sodium cocoyl isethionate, behentrimonium methosulfate, cetearyl alcohol, glycerin, polyquaternium-7, fragrance, sodium methyl cocoyl taurate, methylheptyl isostearate, certified organic daucus carota sativa (carrot) seed oil, certified organic aesculus hippocastanum (horse chestnut) extract, salvia officinalis (sage) leaf extract, acrylates/C10-30 alkyl acrylate crosspolymer, potassium sorbatem, phenoxyethanol, caprylyl glycol

2. Coconut curlada conditioner "super hydrating and luxurious rinse off conditioner"  water, cetyl alcohol, stearalkonium chloride, cetearyl alcohol, polysorbate 60, coconut oil, gardenia tahitensis flower extract, certified organic arnica montana flower extract, certified organic anthemis nobilis flower extract, methylheptyl isostearate, potassium sorbate, camellia sinensis leaf extract, phenoxyethanol, caprylyl glycol, fragrance

3. Curl Creme Brule "cream styler used to define and moisturize curls without frizz"  water, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, glycerin, helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, glycine soya (soybean) oil, ethylhexyl palmitate, glyceryl stearate, tocopherol, allantoin, certified organic butyrospermum parkii (shea butter), certified organic prunus amygdalus dulcis (sweet almond) oil, stearic acid, cetyl alcohol, sodium carbomer, potassium sorbate, fragrance, phenoxyethanol, caprylyl glycol

4. Goddess curls "botanical curl gel to define, defrizz and hold curls"  water, sorbitol, polyacrylate-14, polyquaternium-7, polysorbate 20, fruit certified organic mangifera indica (mango) seed butter, plumeria alba flower extract, biosaccharide gum-1, carbomer, certified organic butyrospermum parkii (shea butter), aloe barbadensis leaf juice, aminomethyl propanol, tetrasodium EDTA, phenoxyethanol, DMDM hydantoin

5. Lavish curls moisturizer "2nd day curl refresher to reactivate and moisturize curls"  water, glycerin, polysorbate 80, methylheptyl isostearate, silk amino acids, certified organic anthemis nobilis flower extract, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, butyrospermum parkii (shea butter), simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil, certified organic camelllia sinensis leaf extract, citric acid, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, disodium EDTA, potassium sorbate, phenoxyethanol, caprylyl glycol, fragrance


----------



## Ltown (Apr 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im in dc but i went to the target in forrestville md, and the one on jefferson davis high way in va. they are the closest to me. there is one in dc but i dont really know how to get ther. i might ask the parents to take me. they once drove me around for hours looking for an indian store that sold vatikaq oil. that was when my car didnt have ac and it was like 90 out lol. my dad was so mad. when i joked about not pulling into our yard he threatened to jump out the car lmao.


Oh I'm sorry for that I'll  look around for you too, I'm trying to find some for my sister, she in OH and they won't have it near her.


----------



## robot. (Apr 3, 2010)

My Mozeke order shipped on the 1st and it arrived today.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

ltown said:


> Oh I'm sorry for that I'll look around for you too, I'm trying to find some for my sister, she in OH and they won't have it near her.


 thank you. they did say that it may take 7 days for everyone to get stocked.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *pink oil moisturizer???? oh lawd lmao, that stuff is a greasy mess*


 
I snuck that in to see if yall were awake, i noticed the thread got kind of quiet after i posted thati was teasing.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I snuck that in to see if yall were awake, i noticed the thread got kind of quiet after i posted thati was teasing.


 many a people hair survived on that crap for years. i used to think it was gold lol. i went back to it a few years ago that lasted a day


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 2nd Question: For Anyone that is Using JBCO Lavender, How do you like the smell? I bought some during SAMS 247 Last Sale, I kinda think I prefer the Regular to the Lavender?
> 
> Anyone else's thoughts.....


 
I got the lavender opened it and went on to a regular bottle, i got them a long time ago but i keep skipping the lavender. I don't like the smell of lavender but its not strong. I may use that next when this open bottle is gone.



chebaby said:


> acai berry sounds so yummy.
> im about to co wash with aussie and use cd milk to style. i really wanna use kbb milk and cream because for moisture thats a winning combo, but i dont get maximum definition. and u know whats funny? the definition i was looking for in gels, *i get with cd milk*.


 
I think i know why cd didn't work for me. On curlmart all the products had some form of protien according to their chart. I was looking at the ingredients trying to figure out why it didn't work for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I snuck that in to see if yall were awake, i noticed the thread got kind of quiet after i posted thati was teasing.


 
I _really_ thought it was A New Product 

DUH!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I got the lavender opened it and went on to a regular bottle, i got them a long time ago but i keep skipping the lavender. *I don't like the smell of lavender but its not strong. I may use that next when this open bottle is gone.*


 
Girl...........I thought it was me. 

You're Right, it's 'faint'.  But it's not _'pleasant'_ either.erplexed

I mixed the 2 together.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't want to wash my hair, its so nice out right now. And i do want the mhc twist out cream but i don't know what im going to do about that. I don't want to get into old habits again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I don't want to get into old habits again.*


 
I Hear You Girl.......Like Che said in a Previous Post. 

It's HARD BEING A PJ OUT HERE!


----------



## Charz (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't wait for my gallon of Jessicurl. I only have 12 ounces of it left!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

I am looking forward to Co-Washing Tuesday a.m. 

Especially since I am Off Work all Next Week. YAY!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

i just finished co washing my hair. i used carols daughter and kbb hair milk today to see how they do together since i consider cd milk a moisturizer and kbb milk a leave in. it is a towel right now since im about to go out but first i gotta wait for my toes to dry lmao.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

im headed to target to see if i can find cuurls. honestly im not gonna go crazy. the ingredients arent as good as the original line so really all i want is the creme brulee. after i finsh up some sprays i might try the lavish moisture spritz. and i might get one product from she moisture. i heard they have jars of shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

When Charz was talking about Jessicurl.....

I remembered that I still have the Curl Junkie Honey Hibiscus and the Banana Conditioners to try out too!

This is Gonna Be a Good Hair-Summer.....

DC'ing & Co-Washing.....Bring It On!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

Can someone please come over here and wash my hair. Im so lazy today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Can someone please come over here and wash my hair*. Im so lazy today.


 
I would.  And I would Steam You too for a Hour!  

*For a Bowl of Gumbo*


----------



## Day36 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day.

Americka, I havent gotten a chance to use it yet. I opened a new jar of strinillah, so I'm using the batch I mixed from that. I do think I will sneak in a cowash with the skala this week though. I'm so excited to use it. yuuum. Thanks again girly, let me know if there's anything that I can look for and send to you!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 3, 2010)

T, the Sunshine came today. I'll let get that out next week. I also got my Nature's Brew sample set. Seems like it came with a bit of everything. Che, which one of the shampoos did you want to try?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 3, 2010)

Im thinking about buying some hair, skin and nail pills. Im just afraid Im going to wake up with a mustache and beard one day.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm on my phone so excuse any mistakes.
My target had the products. The mj products were sold out except for shampoo lol. I walked out withe curls brûlée and coconut conditioner. I also reuped on Ors mayo only because it was $5. Usually I paay over $10.
Brownie, I think she had a Shea butter shampoo that lookked good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I'm on my phone so excuse any mistakes.
> My target had the products. The mj products were sold out except for shampoo lol. I walked out withe curls brûlée and coconut conditioner. I also reuped on Ors mayo only because it was $5. Usually I paay over $10.
> Brownie, I think she had a Shea butter shampoo that lookked good.


 
Glad you made it! Especially since you were on a MISSION!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so SICK of my hair. It's not doing anything wrong, I just miss all my length I had this time last year  I want to do a ponytail, I want to flip my hair again, I should just perm this mess again and get it over with. I so am not in the mood to deep condition and style it 

I might just BIC it when Robot does hers too


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies,
> hope you're doing well.
> I am thinking which products shall I use up this month? *decisions, decisions..*
> robotxcore: how strange you haven't received a reply yet..she's usually fast
> ...


I've only used the new sunshine 1x and so far I like it. It is whipped, creamy, and light. Reminds me of Njoi Creations Coconut Hair Butter or Crown Essentials Olive Butter. My jar has some grains but I was looking really hard for them KWIM. So I may have not really noticed if I wasn't looking.



Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am loving the updates. Loving it! T, stop being bashful. You know you are working hard on that hair, so how can it not shine? lol. Che, congrats on your one year. Charz, congrats on the upcoming nuptials. Will you be going with David to Spain? Rosa, great to hear from you. Red...4 more days until you hear from Ms. Brown right? MKD, I know youve been dying for a half wig, not trying to pressure you but, maybe it would be a good thing to have one on reserve incase a wash day goes bad? Vonnie, Itown, OP, and Natura, hope you all are well too. La, how are you liking the green tea butter still? And, did you get the gumbo? I need a recipe too. Robot and Shay, did you try the cleanser/mask yet? Lamara, see you in OT. Got two milani mps for .89. Thanks to my cvs card! See ya tonight wns.
> 
> Have a great weekend and Easter ladies!


Haven't tried the cleanser/mask yet.

I finished a jar of the original sunshine and Millcreek Biotin Conditioner.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 3, 2010)

Say what??!! A wedding!!?? Where have I been 

Congrats Charz! I wish you and David all the best


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

I still haven't washed my hair.


----------



## Charz (Apr 3, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Say what??!! A wedding!!?? Where have I been
> 
> Congrats Charz! I wish you and David all the best



Thanks Lady!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just opened my Sunshine. Shay is right. It is light and creamy. There are some grains in there but they dissolve. I love it on my skin!!! The Rise and Shine smells sooo good. 

I finished a Mizani Renew Reconstructing Gelee (eventual repurchase) and a KBB conditioner this week.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 3, 2010)

@charboz: congratulations!!
wishing you all the best!!

@Lacolocha:we are in the same boat. I decided to henna at the last minute too...

just finished one hair milk and I have 1more then no more hair milk in my stash. I think it is time to say goodbye to it because I go through them so quickly!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @charboz: congratulations!!
> wishing you all the best!!
> 
> @Lacolocha:we are in the same boat. I decided to henna at the last minute too...
> ...


 
Have you thought about buying the 16oz?

I was on afroveda's site and saw she was coming to curlmart. Congrats to her.

And no i still haven't touched my hair.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 3, 2010)

I dry dc'ed my hair for a few hours with Baba D' Carcoal (thank you Miss T! ), then rinsed it out in the kitchen sink  Then I used Knot Today as a leave in and used the Curls Rock that I bought from Ricky's.

I am in love with Curls Rock!!! It smells sooooo good, and it's this creamy slimy consistency that I love! Kind of like KCCC, but even creamier! It gave my hair an incredible amount of slip and I can already tell it will become a staple.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 3, 2010)

Also I think I will be able to put my hair in a ponytail within the next 3 months. Today I tried to do it and all of the back went in easy but the sides are still just a bit too short. I can't wait till I can start bunning again!


----------



## Americka (Apr 3, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I dry dc'ed my hair for a few hours with Baba D' Carcoal* (thank you Miss T! ), then rinsed it out in the kitchen sink  Then I used Knot Today as a leave in and used the Curls Rock that I bought from Ricky's.
> 
> I am in love with Curls Rock!!! It smells sooooo good, and it's this creamy slimy consistency that I love! Kind of like KCCC, but even creamier! It gave my hair an incredible amount of slip and I can already tell it will become a staple.



I just dc'd with this as well. Crazy slip!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 3, 2010)

Americka said:


> I just dc'd with this as well. Crazy slip!



Yes! My comb glided through my hair, barely had any shed


----------



## robot. (Apr 3, 2010)

the deep moisture mask!  ohmylawd, the deep moisture mask! REPURCHASE, REPURCHASE! i love it!

so much, i have to email the lady to tell her how much! definite upgrade to a full size!  i was worried the 4 oz would be too big, but they are the perfect size!

the jury is still out on the whipped avocado cream, but the consistency and smell are perfect! i can't wait to review these. 

also, whipping up a new henna batch with hibiscus flowers to intensify the red.  i am excited!


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 3, 2010)

@Lacolocha: yes I buy the 16oz. the 8oz isn't enough...

@Robotxcore: yay for the great deep condition

still sitting with the henna. I gave in and got some soaps from chagrin valley...I am all set on soaps for a while. I am looking forward to trying their new butter  poo bar

I am thinking of doing a road trip this summer to visit chagrin valley...you know you loove soaps when you're considering to drive 3hrs to visit chagrin valley..lol

In regards to afroveda, i don't use them anymore. She kept reformulating the products, playing with the scent and once she added the rice milk, it was never the same for me 
I love  her new website though and how her business is doing well


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Lacolocha: yes I buy the 16oz. the 8oz isn't enough...
> 
> @Robotxcore: yay for the great deep condition
> 
> ...


 
Yeah red the rice milk killed it. But im glad that others like her products.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

im glad afroveda is coming to curl mart. i have a love hate relationship with her products. i have a jar of cocolatte in therefrigerator lol.
the curls 8 products smell so yummy. in the store i applied the mist and my hair instantly dried up so i know i will never purchase that. i just applied the creme brule to moisturize before bed and my hair is so soft. but the real test is on wet hair to so how it dries. i might not braid tomorrow, im really lazy right now.
and im glad i got the ors mayo because that is the best pre poo for my hair.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

Yall know i have still not washed my hair, lmao. Im going to wash it because i can't go 2 weeks without washing but i just don't want to deal with it. Im going to be scrong and get to it in a few minutes. Just a few more minutes.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2010)

la, i understand lol. i have been so lazy too. all i wanna do is co wash, but no deep treat and no styling. i need to braid for protection but i just wanna stay in bed.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> la, i understand lol. i have been so lazy too. all i wanna do is co wash, but no deep treat and no styling. i need to braid for protection but i just wanna stay in bed.


 
Curling up in a nice warm bed sounds good right about now.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally washed my hair, i used elucence moisture poo and mbc to condition and detangle. And now im dcing with goat milk and my homemade hair butter which i think i have found my perfect dc. I have to stay up and braid my hair into smaller braids because i need to trim. I forgot it was april, so i will be up for a while.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

i realized what the whipped avocado cream smells like... sunshine's hello sweet thang! man. talk about a surprise.

i couldn't place that scent for the LIFE of me, despite wearing the BBW Hello Sugar as fragrance today.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 4, 2010)

my avocado cream smells like flowerserplexed but i do like the smell of the mango cupuacu butter.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 4, 2010)

2:40 a.m still up doing hair
I rinsed out the henna, washed with anita grant amla poo bar, steamed with her sapote and castor oil and now I am wondering which pomade should I use to flat twist my hair. *decisions, decisions*


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 4, 2010)

it is 3:47 am:hair has been flat twisted with the babassu spice pomade, added a tiny bit of the rose jasmine and i am off to bed 
maybe I'll twist my hair tomorrow..we'll see...


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

No Buy Day 4.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 4, 2010)

Where do you all buy your dominician product from? So far I've found some from local BSS but this (Baba D' Carcoal and La Plancha) haven't seen those.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> Where do you all buy your dominician product from? So far I've found some from local BSS but this (Baba D' Carcoal and La Plancha) haven't seen those.



No clue, the ones I have were gifted to me.

I used up an Aphogee Gloss Therapy Polisher Spray this morning. Will be a repurchase in the future. I have a bottle of the same stuff but in serum form, so when I use that up I will repurchase the spray.

I think once my hair is long enough, like around BSL, I will be a straightened natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> *Where do you all buy your dominician product from?* So far I've found some from local BSS but this (Baba D' Carcoal and La Plancha) haven't seen those.


 
I've found a couple  at AJ Wright dirt cheap.  In fact, I found Baba & La Plancha there:   

But Other places I've looked are:

1) Beauty of New York.com
2) Sickbay.com
3) Roundbrushair.com

They're relatively inexpensive.  However, there is _'shipping'_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

You Lovely Ladies were Busy this Weekend! 

You were all On that Hurr!  And Used up some things too.

Alot of Good Posts and alot of Good Product Reviews. Thanks Everyone  

WOW!  I can't wait to see Where we all end up by the end of this Year.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've found a couple at AJ Wright dirt cheap. In fact, I found Baba & La Plancha there:
> 
> But Other places I've looked are:
> 
> ...


 
So true on the shipping. thanks. I'm going to check around here there is a large spanish population around here and I'll find it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> So true on the shipping. thanks. I'm going to check around here there is a large spanish population around here and I'll find it.


 
re: the Shipping...You are looking at adding on a good $9.00-$11.00. 

But, I guess, the low, low prices of the products also help make the 'shipping' a little easier to swallow.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 4, 2010)

my hair feels really stiff. I guess today is a clarifying day.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 4, 2010)

about to co wash with curl 8 colada conditioner. later tonight i will twist, ive decided noot to braid.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i realized what the whipped avocado cream smells like... sunshine's hello sweet thang! man. talk about a surprise.
> 
> i couldn't place that scent for the LIFE of me, despite wearing the BBW *Hello Sugar* as fragrance today.


 
Hello sugar is the same as hello sweet thang? If so im going to get that fragrance.

I finished my hair at 3 in the morning. I did about 18 braids, i took my time and when i started doing it i actually wanted to do it right. I braided with tw mist and gt butter. I have a little bit of tw mist left. The only thing that i don't like about my braids is the the whole bottom about an inch up of the braid coils. I have major shrikage.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 4, 2010)

ok im back. the cnditioner is amazing! it defines the curls and it is super hydrating just like the bottle says. i mean i love it. and i was afraid i would use too much but i used a little under 2oz i guess,  not bad.
i also just slapped on some of the creme brule and what i can say abot that is, just off of look and texture it reminds me of cd milk. but the difference is that cd milk is white but as soon as it touches my hair it disapears. i can use as much as i want without my hair being white. this creme brule does not do that. its wrapped in a towel now but it goes on my hair white. so when it dries ill let yall know if it took a while for the white to go away.
so far the conditioner is a keeper.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Hello sugar is the same as hello sweet thang? If so im going to get that fragrance.
> 
> I finished my hair at 3 in the morning. I did about 18 braids, i took my time and when i started doing it i actually wanted to do it right. I braided with tw mist and gt butter. I have a little bit of tw mist left. The only thing that i don't like about my braids is the the whole bottom about an inch up of the braid coils. I have major shrikage.



hello sweet thang is based off BBW hello sugar. hello sugar was discontinued, which is why i bought four bottles. 

try ebay - that's where i found mine, for a relatively agreeable price, but i know some people charge crazy prices, so you just have to keep a look out.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

here's a site i found, that's the cheapest: http://creativenotions.net/Bath-Bod...line-Body-Splash-6-fl-oz-177-ml-P1068534.aspx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

Will be returning to Fermodyl 619 this Wash day. 

I had been using another product. Schwarkopf CoQ10, which I used up (10 vials).  

I do have a back-up of the COQ10, but I think I will switch back to the Fermodyl for the next 3 months.  The Box contains 12 Vials.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> hello sweet thang is based off BBW hello sugar. hello sugar was discontinued, which is why i bought four bottles.
> 
> try ebay - that's where i found mine, for a relatively agreeable price, but i know some people charge crazy prices, so you just have to keep a look out.


 
Thanks i found a few shops on etsy that has the scent based on bbw, i wonder if jasmines has it also. I will email her to see.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> here's a site i found, that's the cheapest: http://creativenotions.net/Bath-Bod...line-Body-Splash-6-fl-oz-177-ml-P1068534.aspx


 
Thanks lady im going to try them. I see a few other things i want also.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks lady im going to try them. I see a few other things i want also.


 
It won't let me add it to my cart so they may be sold out. Yeah i will check with dana.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> It won't let me add it to my cart so they may be sold out. Yeah i will check with dana.



It might be your browser I was able to add to my cart.


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

I NEED TO BUY SOMETHING!!!!!

I have to go to Nordies to return like 70 bucks worth of stuff that didn't work for me and I don't trust myself.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I NEED TO BUY SOMETHING!!!!!
> 
> I have to go to Nordies to return like 70 bucks worth of stuff that didn't work for me and I don't trust myself.


 
Sorry charz, do you need anything? For the house or anything. That way you can buy something but not something you don't need.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

my hair masque from BNB has mold in it. erplexed


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 4, 2010)

I was going to post pictures of the results but did a video instead
Please check it out here :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOUs0N6kHd0


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> my hair masque from BNB has mold in it. erplexed


 
 Does it have preservatives?


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Does it have preservatives?



it says it has grapeseed extract as a natural preservative.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> it says it has grapeseed extract as a natural preservative.


 
Naw girl that ain't enough, i think rosalind said it last year about preservatives, i would contact them and let them know.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

i thought about it, but i don't really care enough. only thing i get from her is shea butter, so as long as that's straight, i'm good.

i only tried it on a whim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I NEED TO BUY SOMETHING!!!!!
> 
> *I have to go to Nordies to return like 70 bucks worth of stuff that didn't work for me and I don't trust myself*.


 
Maybe you should 'wait' a day or two to return it. 

You Can Do it Girl.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> hello sweet thang is based off BBW hello sugar. hello sugar was discontinued, which is why i bought four bottles.
> 
> try ebay - that's where i found mine, for a relatively agreeable price, but i know some people charge crazy prices, so you just have to keep a look out.


.  Once I figured this out too I started searching for Hello Sugar. I hadn't bought anything because I didn't like the prices. I will look at your link.




La Colocha said:


> Thanks i found a few shops on etsy that has the scent based on bbw, i wonder if jasmines has it also. I will email her to see.


I wonder if her Lemon Sugar is it? Let me know what she says.


----------



## rosalindb (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i thought about it, but i don't really care enough. only thing i get from her is shea butter, so as long as that's straight, i'm good.
> 
> i only tried it on a whim.


Had you opened it at all? Just wondering if there is any chance you could have got some water in it accidentally.


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Sorry charz, do you need anything? For the house or anything. That way you can buy something but not something you don't need.



No . Hmm thanks for the idea though, I need to work on my gift registry!!!


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Had you opened it at all? Just wondering if there is any chance you could have got some water in it accidentally.



i'd used it twice before. if i got water in it, i don't recall, but i didn't use it with wet hands.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> . Once I figured this out too I started searching for Hello Sugar. I hadn't bought anything because I didn't like the prices. I will look at your link.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if her Lemon Sugar is it? Let me know what she says.


 
I will, i put hello sugar on the etsy site and came up with 2 stores, they aren't the original hello sugar but they are mimicked to be. One store was you stink soapand i can't remeber the other store.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

i can't wait to DC with my mozeke hair mask. 

and don't ya'll buy up all the remaining bottles of hello sugar from that site! i want one more.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 4, 2010)

I just love dana, she said that she will order it and keep a look out for it in the next week or so. That is what im talking about, i want the shower gel, lotion,and spray. Sorry ot


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> and don't ya'll buy up all the remaining bottles of hello sugar from that site! i want one more.


 
You Betta' Go On and Get it Now Robot  

B4 They Swoop Down on All of It!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay I bought 2 Hello Sugars from the site Robot posted. I was planning to buy perfume before the day was up so mission accomplished. I was looking at Marc Jacob's Daisy but I can get that for my next perfume purchase.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I just love dana, she said that she will order it and keep a look out for it in the next week or so. That is what im talking about, i want the shower gel, lotion,and spray. Sorry ot


 
I am so there too. I need to use up at least one more soap before I am allowed to order from her again  though.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Betta' Go On and Get it Now Robot
> 
> B4 They Swoop Down on All of It!



*grumble*

i also got the tutti dolce lotion. there was a member here who loved it and it sounds delicious.


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

Ya'll need to stop buyin stuff, yall makin me salivate!


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Ya'll need to stop buyin stuff, yall makin me salivate!



you can buy me stuff.  maybe you just want to _buy_ stuff; you don't actually want the stuff.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Ya'll need to stop buyin stuff, yall makin me salivate!


 
You can start buying things for the wedding and your new life as a wife!!!!! You got a lot of things to do, Aug will be here fast


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> *You can start buying things for the wedding and your new life as a wife!!!!! You got a lot of things to do, Aug will be here fast*


 
Good Advice LTown.  

And you're right, August will be here with the Quickness!


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> You can start buying things for the wedding and your new life as a wife!!!!! You got a lot of things to do, Aug will be here fast



Luckily my mother and father are covering all wedding expenses.  I have it narrowed down to 2 venues. We are having a small wedding, only 140 people. I picked out the cake too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Luckily my mother and father are covering all wedding expenses.  I have it narrowed down to 2 venues. We are having a small wedding, *only 140 people.* I picked out the cake too!


 
That's really not, that 'small'  I bet it will Grow! 

It started out with 140 Guests and Morphed into 340! 

j/k.

_*keep us posted on all the details*_


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 4, 2010)

I just purchased the super detangler bone comb!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

Just Finished up a 3.3 oz Bottle of Nexxus Botanic Essential Oils.  

I have a 16oz Back Up.

Won't open this one for a while.  Using up other oils First.erplexed


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

i wish i could remember when i put this henna in.

i wonder how long i should let it sit.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to try some more Curls products, particularly the Goddess Glaze gel. It's that slimy consistency that I like. I'll buy some when I use up my Hairveda whipped gelly (which I have 4 more jars of )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i wish i could remember when i put this henna in.
> 
> *i wonder how long i should let it sit.*


 
4-6 Hours?  Are you going for Color?


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 4-6 Hours?  Are you going for Color?



yes'm.

i let it sit for 12-14 hours overnight, but i don't think that was long enough for full dye release because my friend's hands were barely stained. last time, it took weeks for the stains to wear off.  but at the same time, it didn't take nearly as much time to apply this time.

i hope i get a good color. if not, i'll do it "properly" next weekend.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 4, 2010)

um, T if you have extra oils youre willing to part with, I'll send some paypal your way...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> yes'm.
> 
> *i let it sit for 12-14 hours overnight,* but i don't think that was long enough for full dye release because my friend's hands were barely stained. last time, it took weeks for the stains to wear off.  but at the same time, it didn't take nearly as much time to apply this time.
> 
> i hope i get a good color. if not, i'll do it "properly" next weekend.


 
So, you don't mix it with anything 'Acidic?' to help it release.

_*Get your Friend Some Gloves Girl*_


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, you don't mix it with anything 'Acidic?' to help it release.
> 
> _*Get your Friend Some Gloves Girl*_



no; i'm worried about dryness.

and the gloves didn't fit AT ALL. they were super cheap. we need them good hurr dye gloves that come in the boxes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *no; i'm worried about dryness.*
> 
> and the gloves didn't fit AT ALL. they were super cheap. we need them good hurr dye gloves that come in the boxes.


 
Well.......then Chile, it might take you 2 Days


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.......then Chile, it might take you 2 Days



don't say that now.  so it looks like i'll be doing it next week. oh well. means i can use up the rest of these henna and hibiscus leaves.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 4, 2010)

to the great ladies in this thread!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 4, 2010)

Robot, remember we were talking face stuff earlier this week, how about a tea tree + neem spot treatment? I've been thinking on it....let you know how it goes. Or let me know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Robot, remember we were talking face stuff earlier this week, how about a tea tree + neem spot treatment? I've been thinking on it....let you know how it goes. Or let me know how it goes if you try it.



i actually have a neem + tea tree soap from chagrin valley. i've only used it a few times but i like it.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 4, 2010)

I ordered a bottle of Giovanni shampoo yesterday, BUT I'm currently 1/2-2/3 done with my last bottle (CON green label).  I almost ordered a gallon's worth of various conditioners yesterday, but I resisted.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Robot, remember we were talking face stuff earlier this week, how about a tea tree + neem spot treatment? I've been thinking on it....let you know how it goes. Or let me know how it goes if you try it.





ROBOTxcore said:


> i actually have a neem + tea tree soap from chagrin valley. i've only used it a few times but i like it.



I highly recommend this soap Day36, I buy it in batches of 5 so I can always have it for my face. And since I only use it on my face it lasts for months! 

I'm thinking of using it as my shampoo bar as well because I've been having some dandruff like build-up on my scalp after a week of not washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *I almost ordered a gallon's worth of various conditioners yesterday, but I resisted.*


 
  j/k

Glad you resisted.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I ordered a bottle of Giovanni shampoo yesterday, BUT I'm currently 1/2-2/3 done with my last bottle (CON green label).*  I almost ordered a gallon's worth of various conditioners yesterday, but I resisted.*



Why? You sure you don't need it?  I bought some gallons of products the other day  You should buy it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Why? You sure you don't need it?  *I bought some gallons of products the other day*  You should buy it


 
Girl....You And Your Gallons........ What did you get???


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....You And Your Gallons........ What did you get???



The HV oil and moistcondish, it should arrive next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> The HV oil and moistcondish, it should arrive next week.


 
I Looked at the Liters I have in Stashville. 

Hopefully, I will get through a few of them with this Co-Wash Summer Challenge.

It will definitely be a minute before I think about buying Gallons (if ever).  

I guess the 8/10/12/16 ounce products still gives me the flexibility to try 'new stuff'

If I ever determined 'true staples' I think Liters/Gallons are a Great Investment.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i actually have a neem + tea tree soap from chagrin valley. i've only used it a few times but i like it.





lamaravilla said:


> I highly recommend this soap Day36, I buy it in batches of 5 so I can always have it for my face. And since I only use it on my face it lasts for months!
> 
> I'm thinking of using it as my shampoo bar as well because I've been having some dandruff like build-up on my scalp after a week of not washing.



ladies I'm trying not to buy online. I was thinking tea tree oil mixed with neem powder just as an acne spot treatment. But, as for the soap, does it dry you out? My face is already dry, if I am going to order a soap, I'd prefer it to be moisturizing because I dont need anymore help looking like ashy larry in a dice game. lol. 

Ot, baking 2-cheese mac n cheese. yuuum!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies I'm trying not to buy online. I was thinking tea tree oil mixed with neem powder just as an acne spot treatment. But, as for the soap, does it dry you out? My face is already dry, if I am going to order a soap, I'd prefer it to be moisturizing because I dont need anymore help looking like ashy larry in a dice game. lol.
> 
> Ot, baking 2-cheese mac n cheese. yuuum!



It might dry your skin, because I have very oily skin and it helps to control it a little.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 4, 2010)

I was reading the other replies and I was on the floor about hello sugar/ hello sweet thang.
I am wondering whether I should twist my hair now or later or not at all.
I wish I could do daily wash and gos but I can't anymore..
last week I tried to wear my hair out everyday and I ended up spending 25 min in the morning and another 25 to 30 in the evening to undo the flat twist and style it...


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies I'm trying not to buy online. I was thinking tea tree oil mixed with neem powder just as an acne spot treatment. But, as for the soap, does it dry you out? My face is already dry, if I am going to order a soap, I'd prefer it to be moisturizing because I dont need anymore help looking like ashy larry in a dice game. lol.
> 
> Ot, baking 2-cheese mac n cheese. yuuum!



it didn't dry my skin out, but i only used it once i saw/felt a breakout coming on, so maybe 2x a week tops.

i really want to try the neem powder and manuka honey mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I was reading the other replies and I was on the floor about hello sugar/ hello sweet thang.
> I am wondering whether I should twist my hair now or later or not at all.
> I wish I could do daily wash and gos but I can't anymore..
> last week I tried to wear my hair out everyday and I ended up spending 25 min in the morning and another 25 to 30 in the evening to undo the flat twist and style it...


 
REDC!  Cut Siggy Pic!  Your Hair is FIYAH!


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm cooking chicken teriyaki, maybe I should DC?????


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 4, 2010)

im making chicken pot pie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

I made a Salad (with Grilled Chicken) On Spinach Greens.

I guess were on the Bird today!


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made a Salad (with Grilled Chicken) On Spinach Greens.
> 
> I guess were on the Bird today!



Seeing that we don't eat turkey, beef or pork.....


----------



## chebaby (Apr 4, 2010)

im twisting my hair right now. i slathered my hair in ors replenishing and let that sit for an hour and then rinsed and im twisting on soaking wet hair with taliah waajid lock and twist gel. i hate the way it smells.
and i can see that when my hair gets longer im am going to be so frustrated. on soaking wet hair that has been detangled twice today i am still not able to just part my hair without tangles. uuurrrgggg!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *im twisting my hair right now. i slathered my hair in ors replenishing and let that sit for an hour and then rinsed and im twisting on soaking wet hair with taliah waajid lock and twist gel. i hate the way it smells.*
> *and i can see that when my hair gets longer im am going to be so frustrated. on soaking wet hair that has been detangled twice today i am still not able to just part my hair without tangles. uuurrrgggg!!!*


 
How Long will you Leave the Twists in Che?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 4, 2010)

im going to try and leave them in for a week. im getting tired of my hair again. when i wear it out only certain products help blend the damaged areas so if i dont use those products my hair looks a mess lol. to keep from chopping it off in a frenzy i will keep it twisted for as long as possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im going to try and leave them in for a week. im getting tired of my hair again. when i wear it out only certain products help blend the damaged areas so if i dont use those products my hair looks a mess lol. to keep from chopping it off in a frenzy i will keep it twisted for as long as possible.


 
I'm sure it Looks very Nice Che!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2010)

I finished an amla oil (I have quite a few back ups) and Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee (I have 1 back up). I will say for the 50-11th time--Qhemet needs to have a sale.  I lost a lot of hair this week but it was my fault. I had some matting bc I was being lazy and sleeping with loose hair .


----------



## Ltown (Apr 4, 2010)

Day36, I love your album update it nice to see the results of our PJ!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 4, 2010)

shay, I wish I could be done with my amla oil. next week im going to use it with shikakai powder and put it on my scalp for a little bit.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> REDC!  Cut Siggy Pic!  Your Hair is FIYAH!




aaaw..thank you!!
here are links to the full sizes

http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/11/79/83/20/dsc02012.jpg

http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/11/79/83/20/dsc02013.jpg 

I have to thank you ladies since I learn sooo much in this thread!!
I just finished twisting my hair...the protective styles have helped 
on Wednesday i will take them down to wash/deep condition and twist it back
let's see which product I can use  up this week...
do Body products count? I've been using it up my homemade body butters as well as commercial ones..


----------



## Charz (Apr 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I finished an amla oil (I have quite a few back ups) and Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee (I have 1 back up). I will say for the 50-11th time--Qhemet needs to have a sale.  I lost a lot of hair this week but it was my fault. I had some matting bc I was being lazy and sleeping with loose hair .




She is having one in May.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 4, 2010)

just finished twisting my hair thank goodness. anyway i do not like the tw locking gel. its been a long while since ive had a product i didnt like. this stuff stinks and its no different than any other gel. infact it has that tacky texture that ampro gel has. you know that tacky look and feel? almost like the gel is dirty? i think eco styler has that same look to it. well that what this gel looks and feels like. my hair looks nice but i could have used a cheap gel to get this look
and im mad about that because i have a 16oz jar of koils by nature peppermint gel that would have probably done a better jab.


----------



## mkd (Apr 4, 2010)

Red, I love your siggy.  Your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I just love dana, she said that she will order it and keep a look out for it in the next week or so. That is what im talking about, i want the shower gel, lotion,and spray. Sorry ot



Dana is the best!! I'm gonna keep an eye out for it, too! 

I'm sitting here watching Life, getting ready to do my hair. Nothing special. The usual CPR prepoo, wash, moisturizing DC. I'm gonna use WDT or  SSI Avocado conditioner. I might try one of the Natures Brew shampoos I just got, too.


----------



## robot. (Apr 4, 2010)

used up my hairveda condish and mozeke DC. sitting with the DC in now.

no real change in hair. *sigh* but that's okay.  i'll try again next weekend and i'll just everything sit a little longer.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 5, 2010)

Sooooo....












I ordered the conditioners.  I _need_ them to stretch my relaxers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Sooooo....I ordered the conditioners. I _need_ them to stretch my relaxers.


 

Chile..........It's all about "Healthy Hair" for Me.  

And If I feel, something is going to _'Aid'_ in the Overall Health of my Hair.....

then it's Onnnnnn Like: 

_*Enjoy Those Gallons*:lovedrool:_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay Ya'll.........I'm off work All Week!  Who's goin' be on here hanging out w/me?

Where Ya'll at?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *She is having one in May*.


 
I Knew You Had the Hook Up! 

Will the DC Be Coming Out then?


----------



## Charz (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Knew You Had the Hook Up!
> 
> Will the DC Be Coming Out then?


 

I am not sure about that! But atleast Hairveda will have one ready this month, even though I can't buy it


----------



## mkd (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll.........I'm off work All Week! Who's goin' be on here hanging out w/me?
> 
> Where Ya'll at?erplexed


 I wish I had taken off.  I really need to do better about taking vacation time.  I get kind of obssessed about saving my time in case I really need it.  The first few years I worked, I was saving time for maternity leave but now that I don't have to save time anymore, I really need to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am not sure about that! But atleast *Hairveda will have one ready this month, even though I can't buy it*


 
Girl.........David Might Buy it for You.....

Or you know One of Us will Hook You Up!


----------



## Charz (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.........David Might Buy it for You.....
> 
> Or you know One of Us will Hook You Up!


 
You are so lucky to be off!!!

LOL! I will prolly ask David. I really look forward to trying it, especially since HV will offer it in bulk. If it has better ingredients then Sitrinillah I would love to add it to my bulk rotation!

Jessicurl is taking way too long to get here.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll.........I'm off work All Week! Who's goin' be on here hanging out w/me?
> 
> Where Ya'll at?erplexed


 
Not off all week I'm off today, hanging with dd going to get nails done. Are you on spring break?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 5, 2010)

doing some house work myself so I am off and on the computer. HUH!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 5, 2010)

This is my last day of spring break 
Luckily I don't have any Friday classes.
Pray for me y'all, I'm cramming for my Physics GRE on Saturday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

ltown said:


> *Are you on spring break?*


 
Yeah, where I work, we always get:  Good Friday the following Monday & Tuesday, (which they consider 'Spring Break').

So I always extend it through the rest of the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay.  I was all _mentally _set to 'try out' DC'ing on Dry Hair for tommorrow's Wash Day for the 1st time.   

But I don't think I am.

My current regi is working fine for me, so, I think I'll just stick to doing what I've been doing.  

I may try this out one day, but it may not be soon (Or Maybe Saturday).


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll.........I'm off work All Week! Who's goin' be on here hanging out w/me?
> 
> Where Ya'll at?erplexed


 
Okay April-September  is my busy season at work. It is a miracle I am on today. I always take my hour lunch each day but during this time of year I always say: "Taking lunch is overrated." In actuality I could get on at any time but it would leave me so backed up and stressed so . So I can't hang with you sorry T.

OT--Me & my coworker interviewed a girl with the prettiest natural hair last week. I would say she was a 3c/4a. Had me contemplating bc'ing early but the earliest would be in July after 1 year of transitioning.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 5, 2010)

im here lol.
speaking of spring break, im am so lazy. i told myself i was gonna get up early today and go sign up for school. ya think i did it? nooooooo. that bed felt good lol. but im going tomorrow. and i cant wait to get my school id again because i will be using the school gym to work off some of this unwanted weight.

now about products. i really dont like the tw locking gel. my hair is so hard lol. i wet my hair in the shower and co washed with aussie moist. when my hair dried it is still hard lol. but whats funny is while in the store i sampled some bess wax on my hair and left that section twisted, that section is just as soft as it wants to be. kinda hard to believe its used to lock hair.
i sold all my komaza junk so i dont have to worry about that yaaaayyyy.

i should be done with my bee mine serum this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i sold all my komaza junk so i dont have to worry about that yaaaayyyy.*


 
You Really Didn't Care for these products at all did you Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

What are Ya'll Doing? 

I have my Co-Wash Regi all together for in the morning.  I should do it now.erplexed

I will start off with the Nutrine Garlic Conditioner (I may let that sit about 10 minutes) then I'll follow up with the Beauty w/o Cruelty Moisturizing Conditioning Treatment.

Nexxus Keraphix for about 5-10 minutes (or as per the instructions)

Steam with either Lamaur, Joico or Keratase. *something open* Leaning towards the Lamaur since I just had that relaxer and I Don't want to Open my AE Garlic.

Apply my Ceramides  

Fermodyl Leave-In and Dry under the dryer.

Hope I use up a Coupla' of Thangs..... At the _least_, I know, I'll use up at least 2 vials.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm home now. I finally picked up my Sephora stuff from the condo office so I will be trying that Ouidad comb this Sunday.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Really Didn't Care for these products at all did you Che?


nope lol. the coconut pudding made my hair hard as a rock. and the moku butter had the same texture as the kbb butter. i like kbb butter but i dont like that texture. its grainy. and the califia pudding was weird. it has the weird texture and if you shake the jar it made this sound like something was clapping.
so i sold it.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 5, 2010)

T, i forgot you sent me some bwc leave in conditioner a while ago. this summer is a perfect time to try it out on a puff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm home now. I finally picked up my Sephora stuff from the condo office *so I will be trying that Ouidad comb this Sunday.*


 
I was tempted to buy that 12 minute Mask (watching HSN).  But I passed.  Let us know about the Comb



chebaby said:


> *and if you shake the jar it made this sound like something was clapping.*
> *so i sold it.*


 
  Scary!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 5, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!!! I'm glad you bought them


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 5, 2010)

I got my Hairveda order today, can't wait to cowash.

My hair is soooo ridiculously soft this morning. That Curls Rocks creme is the best!! I am going to have to buy a couple bottles of it so I can always keep it on hand. And everyone who got close to me today kept saying that my hair smells good  I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

I Think we're all getting Our Spring Off to a Good Start. 

We all Seem to have a Plan, Good Products and on our own Individual Path's Somewhere.

It's Looking Good Ladies.....We just have to Keep it Up, Stay on Point and Grow, Grow, Grow!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are Ya'll Doing?
> 
> I have my Co-Wash Regi all together for in the morning.  I should do it now.erplexed
> 
> ...



Don't open it, mail it to me!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 5, 2010)

I finished up a bottle of VO5 Saturday on my sons hair 
I also earned another prize, which will most likely be another ORS Pak


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Think we're all getting Our Spring Off to a Good Start.
> 
> We all Seem to have a Plan, Good Products and on our own Individual Path's Somewhere.
> 
> It's Looking Good Ladies.....We just have to Keep it Up, Stay on Point and Grow, Grow, Grow!



I agree very good inspirational words   & motivating


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I agree very good inspirational words  & motivating


 
Girl, we got work to do!

JJ:  Are you done with your Home Remodeling Project????


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we got work to do!
> 
> JJ:  Are you done with your Home Remodeling Project????



No,  hubby was suppose to finish up what little was left, but you know who was  spackling today. ME! I also have to paint the boarders. I painted the walls 90% of it. He agreed to do the rest. It nev happened. LOL

I took back some things to sally I got an $80 gift card (all brand new-unopened), I told them to put it on there so my purchases are more controlled.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 5, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I got my Hairveda order today, can't wait to cowash.
> 
> My hair is soooo ridiculously soft this morning. That Curls Rocks creme is the best!! I am going to have to buy a couple bottles of it so I can always keep it on hand. And everyone who got close to me today kept saying that my hair smells good  I love this stuff.


i have a curls rock you can have. it made my hair a little crunchy so im not in love with it. i only used it once.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 5, 2010)

besides the bee mine serum i cant figure out what else i can use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I took back some things to sally I got an $80 gift card (all brand new-unopened), *I told them to put it on there so my purchases are more controlled. *


 
That was Smart JJ!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have a curls rock you can have. it made my hair a little crunchy so im not in love with it. i only used it once.



OMGosh!!! Thank you!I'll pm you later


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> besides the bee mine serum *i cant figure out what else i can use up*.


 
Me To Che.  I _may _be *this* close to using up that Nutrine Garlic Conditioner tommorrow.  I just checked the bottle.  

I want to use up a couple of things too.

The Next DC'er I start working on will be my Sitrinillah!  As soon as I finish another DC, I will be opening Sitrinillah.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 5, 2010)

if i do a braidout this weekend i can use up my qhemet detangling ghee. but i dont know if i want to do a braid out lol.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareTshair

Since you are off how many times will you be doing your hair this week?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

I want to go to Sally's and pick up one 5lb tub of gel for my son for $5, 2 foot pumice stones for $4. 

I was going to get another bottle of heat protectant but I have half a bottle and I don't use it up that quick


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

Listens to the birds chirping in the use 1 buy one thread, HELLO is any body here here here here (echoes). I have conditioner conditioner conditioner. No answer. falls down a hole breaks her ankle and is okay as long as she can sniff some conditioner.

ALL JOKES ASIDE I NEED TO VENT:::::

I had to take my baby he is 4 to the hospital yesterday. He was outside  yesterday with  his big brother while I was peeking through the window. My nine year old was pushing my baby on the metal bench swings, then they swapped. My son was getting on there with a skate board I told him take it off he did and then jumped onto the swing, the swing then cracked my sons baby lips in half, I was so distraught and still am, I seen something I have never seen in my life, my child's lip be parted like a butt crack it was horrible. It was bleeding every where. I had to hold it together while hubby drove to the Emergency room. I am still a wreck. sorry I had to get that off my chest every one is sleeping and I can't stop crying. Out of 4 boys I have never had a set of stitches and my kids play all sports, Hockey, Football, Baseball, Basket ball, & Roller skating. No Injuries. Now my baby who doesn't even go to school scuffed in his own backyard


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 6, 2010)

aaaw..I am so sorry JJamiah you had to go through that!! what a scare!!!
How does he feel now? How are you feeling now?
Will he just ate liquid foods for a while until the lip heals?
I am so sorry again you had to go through that hugs


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> aaaw..I am so sorry JJamiah you had to go through that!! what a scare!!!
> How does he feel now? How are you feeling now?
> Will he just ate liquid foods for a while until the lip heals?
> I am so sorry again you had to go through that hugs



He is okay, he knows his lip has a boo boo, and he keeps saying I had to go to the doctor and they had to fix my busted lip 

Yeah he is on soft foods no spice, citrus or hot foods and that is for 4-5 days and the stitches should dissolve in 10. I am still sad, Crying here and there. It's my baby and I've never had to deal with cuts so deep before, regular run and falls.  

Thanks so much. I just want to scream..... huh 
I just want it to heal. I was holding his ankles so tight while they were stitching my hands turned red.  I am not good with blood especially on my babies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

ltown said:


> IDareTshair
> 
> Since you are off how many times will you be doing your hair this week?


 
Just twice (my normal days) Tuesday & Saturday.  Nothing Fancy.  I  should be "Spring Cleaning"


----------



## Charz (Apr 6, 2010)

My body is killing me from my workout, I couldn't even wash my hair this morning! My arms hurt!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Listens to the birds chirping in the use 1 buy one thread, HELLO is any body here here here here (echoes). I have conditioner conditioner conditioner. No answer. falls down a hole breaks her ankle and is okay as long as she can sniff some conditioner.*
> 
> ALL JOKES ASIDE I NEED TO VENT:::::
> 
> I had to take my baby he is 4 to the hospital yesterday. He was outside yesterday with his big brother while I was peeking through the window. My nine year old was pushing my baby on the metal bench swings, then they swapped. My son was getting on there with a skate board I told him take it off he did and then jumped onto the swing, the swing then cracked my sons baby lips in half, I was so distraught and still am, I seen something I have never seen in my life, my child's lip be parted like a butt crack it was horrible. It was bleeding every where. I had to hold it together while hubby drove to the Emergency room. I am still a wreck. sorry I had to get that off my chest every one is sleeping and I can't stop crying. Out of 4 boys I have never had a set of stitches and my kids play all sports, Hockey, Football, Baseball, Basket ball, & Roller skating. No Injuries. Now my baby who doesn't even go to school scuffed in his own backyard


 
_Jumps Straight Out the Bed....Screaming.....Running to the Computer.....Did I Hear JJ Calling from NJ Saying she has Free Conditioner?????? _

Girl, give your Baby A Kiss For All of Us!  Oooo the Endless Excitement of Boys.  

Just think JJ -- You have my Lifelong Dream: 4 Boys. 

And I ended up with Zero Children 

So, I am enjoying your Journey with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My body is killing me from my workout, I couldn't even wash my hair this morning! My arms hurt!


 
Gotta Work that Gown For Us Girl and Make Us Proud.

And you got to Look totally Fab for the Honeymoon.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Listens to the birds chirping in the use 1 buy one thread, HELLO is any body here here here here (echoes). I have conditioner conditioner conditioner. No answer. falls down a hole breaks her ankle and is okay as long as she can sniff some conditioner.
> 
> ALL JOKES ASIDE I NEED TO VENT:::::
> 
> I had to take my baby he is 4 to the hospital yesterday. He was outside yesterday with his big brother while I was peeking through the window. My nine year old was pushing my baby on the metal bench swings, then they swapped. My son was getting on there with a skate board I told him take it off he did and then jumped onto the swing, the swing then cracked my sons baby lips in half, I was so distraught and still am, I seen something I have never seen in my life, my child's lip be parted like a butt crack it was horrible. It was bleeding every where. I had to hold it together while hubby drove to the Emergency room. I am still a wreck. sorry I had to get that off my chest every one is sleeping and I can't stop crying. Out of 4 boys I have never had a set of stitches and my kids play all sports, Hockey, Football, Baseball, Basket ball, & Roller skating. No Injuries. Now my baby who doesn't even go to school scuffed in his own backyard


I'm happy baby boy is doing well. You got hands full with boys!


----------



## Charz (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gotta Work that Gown For Us Girl and Make Us Proud.
> 
> And you got to Look totally Fab for the Honeymoon.


 

I am just trying to gain some weight and be toned again. Being skinny does not mean that you are healthy! Being toned means that I gain 5-7 pounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am just trying to gain some weight and be toned again. Being skinny does not mean that you are healthy! *Being toned means that I gain 5-7 pounds*


 
Girl...... If I could  I'd send you *10* in the Mail TODAY


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Sitting here with that Restorative (Pre-Poo) Treatment on and a Plastic Cap.  

Once Finished, this definitely Will Not Be a Repurchase.erplexed  

Off to Co-Wash.  Be Back in a Sec.


----------



## Charz (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...... If I could I'd send you *10* in the Mail TODAY


 

If they are muscle I will take them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *If they are muscle I will take them!*


 
Well.............._*holds up 1 finger and tiptoes outta thread*_

Girl, give That Man Something to Sqeeze!


----------



## Charz (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.............._*holds up 1 finger and tiptoes outta thread*_
> 
> Girl, give That Man Something to Sqeeze!


 

 

i wanna be on vacation too!!!!!

No Buy Day 6


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> i wanna be on vacation too!!!!!


 
Basically, You Are Little Ms. Government Worker You got it Made in Da' Shade.

No word from Jessicurl yet?  Was it coming, UPS, Fed-Ex or USPS?  I'm getting excited thinking about your Huge Gallon!


----------



## mkd (Apr 6, 2010)

JJ, so sorry about your baby's lip.  Hugs!!

My internet is down at home, we have to wait for comcast to bring a new modem.  I couldn't get on last night.  Just wanted to say hi to everyone!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Heading for Da' Steamer!  Be Back Soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> JJ, so sorry about your baby's lip. Hugs!!
> 
> My internet is down at home, we have to wait for comcast to bring a new modem. I couldn't get on last night. Just wanted to say hi to everyone!!


 
Hi mk! 

I was wondering where you were???? 

Was it because of Storms?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _Jumps Straight Out the Bed....Screaming.....Running to the Computer.....Did I Hear JJ Calling from NJ Saying she has Free Conditioner?????? _
> 
> 
> Girl, give your Baby A Kiss For All of Us!  Oooo the Endless Excitement of Boys.
> ...



Wow, well anytime you want to borrow some children let me know! 




ltown said:


> I'm happy baby boy is doing well. You got hands full with boys!


 Ha who are you telling, my hands and my feet are full!  



mkd said:


> JJ, so sorry about your baby's lip.  Hugs!!
> 
> My internet is down at home, we have to wait for comcast to bring a new modem.  I couldn't get on last night.  Just wanted to say hi to everyone!!




Thanks so much Ladies. We went into Walmart where he began to tell one of my friends who works there his story of his "BUSTED LIP". I tell you kids that age have great memory. I just looked, I am so  happy his spirits are up. It helps to keep mine up!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

I did go to Sally's picked up my son's gel tub, which he needs to pay me back for $5,
I picked up my two pumice stones $4 and this foot softner thingy  $2 and my pack of ORS.  $1.19


----------



## Charz (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Basically, You Are Little Ms. Government Worker You got it Made in Da' Shade.
> 
> No word from Jessicurl yet? Was it coming, UPS, Fed-Ex or USPS? I'm getting excited thinking about your Huge Gallon!


 
LOL I know I have it made in the shade! I love my friggin job!

It's coming UPS Ground


----------



## mkd (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi mk!
> 
> I was wondering where you were????
> 
> Was it because of Storms?


 Hey T, no storms.  The modem just stopped working.  I think it just needs to be replaced.  I hope to be back up and running tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> LOL I know I have it made in the shade! I love my friggin job!


 
Yes, You are very Blessed.  (I'm quasi-government too)



mkd said:


> Hey T, no storms. The modem just stopped working. I think it just needs to be replaced. I hope to be back up and running tomorrow afternoon.


 
Well, I hope you get things worked out SOON

I'm in my 'cool down' phase.  I steamed with the Lamaur.  I may put this one into the rotation.  I have 1/2 Jar, so I might as well finsih it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay:  Tuesday's WashDay is complete. 

I am sitting here now in my Pretty Wrap.  Didn't use up anything except a vial of Fermodyl and a Tube of something else.

Not much at all.  Oh Well, there is always Saturday....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

I See KBB (Karen's Body Beautiful) is offering $10.00 on the Lucisous Locks Hair Masque. 

Which makes it $40.00 Instead of $50.00 (excluding shipping).


----------



## mkd (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I See KBB (Karen's Body Beautiful) is offering $10.00 on the Lucisous Locks Hair Masque.
> 
> Which makes it $40.00 Instead of $50.00 (excluding shipping).


 Umm, $50 for how many ounces.  I am sorry but that is too much.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am just trying to gain some weight and be toned again. Being skinny does not mean that you are healthy! Being toned means that I gain 5-7 pounds


 
Girl stay in your lane and enjoy being skinny. You'll get bigger soon enough.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 6, 2010)

ummmm tonight i think i will take these twists out. they are a mess. all frizzy and dull looking. i just cannot keep twists looking fresh.
i will be doing a puff with kbb milk and cream tomorrow. thats after i massage my scalp with bee mine and co wash in the morning with aussie moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Umm, $50 for how many ounces. *I am sorry but that is too much.


 
16 ounces.  On Sale for $40.00 w/Shipping = $47.95erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ummmm tonight i think i will take these twists out. they are a mess. all frizzy and dull looking. i just cannot keep twists looking fresh.
> i will be doing a puff with kbb milk and cream tomorrow. thats after i massage my scalp with bee mine and co wash in the morning with aussie moist.


 
Chebaby, I check my target and Miss Jess has arrive.  There was nothing much on stock anymore one 16oz of baby buttercreme and lots of creme curl. I don't know what that is I had only use the sample pack. But since you found I know you are happy. That buttercreme was $58  no small jars they are coming out with high prices. Target is smart coming out with our products like that Jane Carter, Kera care, Chi etc... I think they are trying to out due Walmart market...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 6, 2010)

yes, i agree target is very smart for that. when i run out of baby buttercream i will be purchasing the 16oz. it is pricey but my 8oz jar lasts me forever so i know the 16oz can go like 2 years.

im back on using shea butter again. i stopped for a while because i was out of sunshine and moved on to using other things but i remember how soft my hair was everytime i sealed in my leave in with shea butter. i love that stuff.

also i have a bottle of giovanni direct leave in that i will start back using this week to get rid of it. i remember loving it but got sidetracked but i want to use it before it goes bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Contemplating Hendigo'ing Saturday. 

I may mix the two together and apply.  Of course, after the dye from the Henna Releases.  And Leave on about 3-4 hours.

And then will Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize.  I also think I'll keep on with my Nutrine Garlic Co-Washing, light Keraphix reconstructor and DC with Joico Moisture Recovery.

More than likely, I will not use up anything on Saturday with the exception of a coupla' vials of ceramides and small stuff like that.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Apr 6, 2010)

im thinking of placing an order for some more shea butter and glycerine. i wanted some carrot oil but it is hella pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im thinking of placing an order for some more shea butter and glycerine. *i wanted some carrot oil but it is hella pricey.*


 
Where are  you trying to order it from Che?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 6, 2010)

i think it was on butters n bars. i noticed kbb uses it in some of her products and its supposed to be good for the hair so i was interested.

im not going to get it though. instead i might just get 16oz or shea butter. and if i do get it i hope it doesnt come grainy like the last one i got from bnb. the shea butter is really nice and i like the natural smell of it but it is very grainy.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 6, 2010)

My dominican conditioners came today :reddancer: 
I'll dc on dry hair on Friday morning, go under the dryer for 1/2 hour, then shampoo, and do a rinse out condish, and rollerset.  I'll prolly flat iron my roots and pincurl.  I'm going to a Liz Wright concert on Fri night.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 6, 2010)

good evening. Hope everyone is doing well. I am grading papers while watching in plain sight...I am hoping to finish nunulovehandmades juju hair mist. I decided that once I am done with it, I won't repurchase it. I like it a lot as well as darcy's botanicals hair mist. I just don't want to spend so much money over the years on hair mist. My hair likes water just fine.
I am also on my last bottle of karen's hair milk. Same thing, my hair needs more moisture and I go through the hair milk  soo quickly...this is my last bottle and i'll just stick to butters/ hair creams


----------



## chebaby (Apr 6, 2010)

im watching videos on youtube and they make me want to try a twist out using qhemet heavy cream and the honeybush gel. i might do that this weekend. i know twist outs usually dont look good on my hair but i want to keep trying until i get it right.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 7, 2010)

I love twist out with qhemet amla and ohhb


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't finished anything but I haven't bought anything either.

I mixed my wheat germ and JBCO together.  Great mix, stinks like all be damned!


----------



## mkd (Apr 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think it was on butters n bars. i noticed kbb uses it in some of her products and its supposed to be good for the hair so i was interested.
> 
> im not going to get it though. instead i might just get 16oz or shea butter. and if i do get it i hope it doesnt come grainy like the last one i got from bnb. the shea butter is really nice and i like the natural smell of it but it is very grainy.


 Che, I am going to order some shea butter from BNB next week.  Mine was grainy too but it melted well so it didn't bother me too much.  I love the way their shea smells too!


----------



## Charz (Apr 7, 2010)

It's been 13 business days since I got an order confirmation from Jessicurl. They said that it could take up to 10 business days to ship the gallon. But I have not received notification of shipment. So I had to send them and email and post something on their facebook.

I am not the one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *My dominican conditioners came today* :reddancer:


 

Which ones did you get

I'm conducting research......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

MissVee said:


> I haven't finished anything but I haven't bought anything either.
> 
> *I mixed my wheat germ and JBCO together. Great mix, stinks like all be damned!*


 

 I know it does 

_*going to pm you.  want to know more about your nexxus emergencee routine*_


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know it does
> 
> _*going to pm you.  want to know more about your nexxus emergencee routine*_



Yeah, I love Nexxus Emergencee, I use it once a month. I have 5 bottles in my stash that will get use this year


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I have 5 bottles in my stash *that will get use this year


 
Me Too Gurl.....

Honestly, I was shocked. 

I thought it was more like 1 or 2erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

My angle is eventually getting that Alter EGO Garlic DC, IDARE I hope you give me a good review of it, I have been wanted to try this for about 5 years. Lazy on it really I opted to get the Alter Ego Cren drops instead at the time. HUH


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Gurl.....
> 
> Honestly, I was shocked.
> 
> I thought it was more like 1 or 2erplexed




LOLOLOL 

it's okay, I am just as bad. I use it the first week of the month and that is it. Some people use it weekly, but I don't think my hair would like that. Once a month seems great for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *My angle is eventually getting that Alter EGO Garlic DC, IDARE I hope you give me a good review of it, I have been wanted to try this for about 5 years.*


 
Best Review EVA'.........

Yeah...JJ....You need that!  

And with Steam......:lovedrool:

*girl...not 5 Years?????? Go On and Get that Stuff!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Best Review EVA'.........
> 
> Yeah...JJ....You need that!
> 
> ...




LOL my pusha badgirl: ), LOL yeah, 5 years, it has been a minute I have been eyeing it. I have eyed the cren drops for a minute too so when I was at the store I opted for the drops, don't ask me why. I just got them. 

I will wait until I use up some more stuff then I will treat myself to  the Alter Ego Garlic DC!

I just got myself 2 packets of the ORS I hope I love that, have you ever used the ORS Replenishing Pak?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Which ones did you get
> 
> I'm conducting research......


 
I'm waiting for it to be complete so I can get some too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

I am not one to Randomly 'smell' conditioners....but I did happen to get a whiff of Ojon Revitalizing 2 Minute Mask, I got some on my hand...and it Smells Fabulous!  

I can't even describe it.:scratchch  Not Fruity. Not Floral. Not Musky. Not 'Clean'.  

Just a good overall smell.:lovedrool:


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Which ones did you get
> 
> I'm conducting research......




1 37oz Baba de caracol intensive treatment, 
1 16oz Silicon Mix Bambu conditioner,
1 32oz Toque Magico de Emergencia intensive treatment,
1 56oz CAPILO Sole & Cinnamon Hair Conditioner Cream.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am not one to Randomly 'smell' conditioners....but I did happen to get a whiff of Ojon Revitalizing 2 Minute Mask, I got some on my hand...and it Smells Fabulous!
> 
> I can't even describe it.:scratchch  Not Fruity. Not Floral. Not Musky. Not 'Clean'.
> 
> Just a good overall smell.:lovedrool:



My older sister uses Ojon and swears by it. 

I am one of those ladies who love to sniff conditioners  It makes my nose happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My older sister uses Ojon and swears by it.
> 
> *I am one of those ladies who love to sniff conditioners  It makes my nose happy*


 
I Never just 'smell' my conditioners 

But this Ojon smells pretty good.

PJ's and their pj-isms.........


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2010)

i love just randomly smelling conditioners.  i let my mom smell the tw conditioner and she was like "awwww pina colada" lmao.

today i used up my qhemey detangling ghee and had to crack open my other jar to finish the job. 
i washed my hair with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and conditioned with aussie moist. then i styled my hair with kbb hair milk and cream. and let me just say that i applied a good amount of the milk and cream on wet hair and then wrapped in a towel. when i took the towel off and shook my hair it was soooooooo light. if i didnt know any better i would have thought my hair was naked. when i use carols daughter hair milk by itself, after i shake my hair it feels so heavy like it holding in all the water.

within the next couple of weeks i plan on using up:
carols daughter hair milk
kbb hair milk
bee mine serum
vatika frosting((i plan on using this 2x a week overnight)


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Never just 'smell' my conditioners
> 
> But this Ojon smells pretty good.
> 
> PJ's and their pj-isms.........



 that is my fix, SNIFF SNIFF, right by the computer I have my HO Conditioner SNIFF, ahhh, 

I am a PJ to the fullest, sad but true, that is why I love this thread, people just like me PJ's.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

It is getting hot ladies, This PJ doesn't like it too hot!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

Idare are you enjoying your week off so far?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Idare are you enjoying your week off so far?*


 
Girl...........Lovin' It  

I wish I could do/would do more Spring Cleaning. :eye: 

I keep putting it off.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Which ones did you get
> 
> I'm conducting research......


 
See you started something, remember I did not know where to find dominicain products, well, well  I have 2 BSS near me and one had alot  I brought: 

 Baba de caracol intensive treatment, 
 Toque Magico de Emergencia intensive treatment
La Bomba shampoo
LaMaur Bone Marrow
Naat Creme


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> See you started something, remember I did not know where to find dominicain products, well, well  I have 2 BSS near me and one had alot  I brought:
> 
> Baba de caracol intensive treatment,
> *Toque Magico de Emergencia intensive treatment*
> ...


i have the bolded. i personally didnt like it because it was so darn thick with zero slip. but i used it on dry hair, i may have to try it on wet hair. or just let my mom use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> *See you started something, remember I did not know where to find dominicain products, well, well  I have 2 BSS near me and one had alot I brought:*
> 
> Baba de caracol intensive treatment,
> Toque Magico de Emergencia intensive treatment
> ...


 
LTown:  You Needed All of Those Girl!  I plan to start using the one's I have heavily July, August and September. _

*don't ask me why i chose to use them in da' summa'*_

Currently I have: 

Baba de Caracoal
Toque Magico Emergencia
Una Bomba *wonder if it's the same as La Bomba?*
La Plancha
Chocolate One

I found them on the cheap. cheap. 

Oh Yeah, And German D' Trigo (Wheat Germ Conditioner) which I consider a staple.  Will always have that in my stash.

Big :lovedrool: @bolded.  and wait till you try it with steam.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i have the bolded. i personally didnt like it because it was so darn thick with zero slip. but i used it on dry hair, i may have to try it on wet hair. or just let my mom use it up*.


 
I wonder if the Steamer or the Heat Cap will Break it Down? :swordfigh

I'll try it on damp hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have the bolded. i personally didnt like it because it was so darn thick with zero slip. but i used it on dry hair, i may have to try it on wet hair. or just let my mom use it up.


 
It sounds like a protein treatment Che. That may be why it didn't have any slip on dry hair and it may not have any on wet hair either, I don't know, I'm just speculating based on the title of the conditioner.

ETA: Sorry I crashed your thread ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> *It sounds like a protein treatment Che. That may be why it didn't have any slip on dry hair and it may not have any on wet hair either, I don't know, I'm just speculating based on the title of the conditioner.*
> 
> *ETA: Sorry I crashed your thread ladies.*


 
You're Right Aggie.  It is a: Triple Action Deep Intensive Hair Treatment.

_*gurrl...please...you are not 'crashing' anything....*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It is getting hot ladies, This PJ doesn't like it too hot!



Yes it is and I don't either!!!  Its almost 7 and its still like 87 out, and humid!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It is getting hot ladies, *This PJ doesn't like it too hot!*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Yes it is and I don't either!!!  Its almost 7 and its still like 87 out, and humid!!*


 
Neither Do I!  Heat + Wig + Hot Flashes =

I'm not sure what it is here (but it's _warm_).  I went out early this a.m. but haven't been back out.

It's suppose to Thunderstorm the next 2 days.....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 7, 2010)

edited OP:

tonight I clarified with Paul Mitchell Shampoo 2 and right now Im under the steamer with NTM and some MHC honey mask. Im almost done with the MHC DC..theres some at the bottom that I couldnt get out. I turned it upside down and I will add it to something else.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2010)

From Honeyfig:



Customer Appreciation Days

We would like to thank you - our customers for your patronage.

Starting Thursday, April 8th through to Saturday, April 17th we would like to return our appreciation by awarding 15% off all online and in-store purchases. Simply visit us in person or online and upon completion of your purchase please enter promotion code: CAD in the promotion code window and click recalculate. Do note that unfortunately we cannot make adjustments once the order has been processed and as well, this discount is not applied to tax amount, or on shipping fees.

Additionally, do note that we will be awarding a complimentary Miss Jessie’s Crème de la Crème or Miss Jessie’s Crème de la Curl with any 12oz or 16oz purchase of Miss Jessie’s products (while quantities last). Please indicate product choice on the comment section of your order on the final checkout page.

Again, thank you for your continuous support; as we look forward to improving our service, for you.

The HoneyFig Team


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> LTown: You Needed All of Those Girl! I plan to start using the one's I have heavily July, August and September.
> 
> _*don't ask me why i chose to use them in da' summa'*_
> 
> ...


 
Honey I was greedy trying to get everything I seen like they weren't going to have them anymore but decide to wait on the bold. They'll have it in stock.   I like that thread bringing it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> *I like that thread bringing it back.*


 
Thanks Ladies......


----------



## mkd (Apr 7, 2010)

My hair feels dry.  I don't know if its the KCCC or what.  I may have to put it and all my afroveda butters on the exchange forum or maybe give them to my sister.  I think I need some new products.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 7, 2010)

I was wondering is it to late to join... I would like to place myself on a use1 buy1 challenge. Here lately ive been purchasing alot of products(well not alot). To keep myself from going over board. Right i am waiting on some curls products. I am looking for a good natural shampoo and conditioner. I am on the hunt, but i do not want to go broke in the process lol


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> My hair feels dry.  I don't know if its the KCCC or what.  I may have to put it and all my afroveda butters on the exchange forum or maybe give them to my sister.  I think I need some new products.


you might need something with humectants in it since its getting hot. i know when i was using afroveda during the summer last summer it didnt do anything for me.
and instead of using kccc maybe you just need to use the knot today and seal it with coconut oil. maybe a gel just isnt right for you.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> It sounds like a protein treatment Che. That may be why it didn't have any slip on dry hair and it may not have any on wet hair either, I don't know, I'm just speculating based on the title of the conditioner.
> 
> ETA: Sorry I crashed your thread ladies.


yea its a protein so youre right. maybe thats is why it didnt have slip.

girl you aint crashin lol.


----------



## Charz (Apr 7, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> I was wondering is it to late to join... I would like to place myself on a use1 buy1 challenge. Here lately ive been purchasing alot of products(well not alot). To keep myself from going over board. Right i am waiting on some curls products. I am looking for a good natural shampoo and conditioner. I am on the hunt, but i do not want to go broke in the process lol



It's not too late. Welcome!


----------



## mkd (Apr 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> you might need something with humectants in it since its getting hot. i know when i was using afroveda during the summer last summer it didnt do anything for me.
> and instead of using kccc maybe you just need to use the knot today and seal it with coconut oil. maybe a gel just isnt right for you.


 I think you are right Che.  I may even go back to my aveda be curly.  Maybe I should just go ahead and sell that stuff instead of pretending like my hair is digging it.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> It sounds like a protein treatment Che. That may be why it didn't have any slip on dry hair and it may not have any on wet hair either, I don't know, I'm just speculating based on the title of the conditioner.
> 
> ETA: *Sorry I crashed your thread ladies*.




^No way!


I <3 u Aggie! And you're right.  It is a protein/breakage treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> From Honeyfig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Right on time. I need some more Komaza stuff and let me go look and see what else they have. I haven't visited in so long I don't remember.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2010)

just braided my dry hair for a braid out tomorrow. i used shine and define which used to be a staple but i got side tracked and stopped using it. i hope its nice and soft tomorrow since ive never used shine and define by itself before. i might mist it with juices and berried in the morning.

i also made a sprits using water, aloe juice, coconut oil and apricot kernel oil(thanks T). i hope i like it. i will be sing it at night before i moisturize.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2010)

where is everybody?????


----------



## Charz (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, I'm here.

I've realized that I have deviated from my main go-to forum being the hair forum. My hair is the longest it has been since I was like 12.

I found what works for me and I honestly believe that growth aids and other bandwagons do not work. All it takes is patience and consistancy.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm relaxing tonight I walked 5 miles 3 times this week and my body is tired. I in the sulfur and castor oil challenge. So I used up by BT and was using my plain castor oil and sulfur no problems. I just made a mix with JBCO and sulfur, it too thick, I got to use another oil to thin it out.  I love the Jasmine ultra shampoo and although shipping is too much for small amount I need more. I think co-washing with Jason, Millcreek is not going to work my hair was so waxy. I'm off tomorrow so I'm going to oil my scalp with sulfur mix and oil my hair with my mix of (wheat germ, hemp, kukut oils) I probably did not spell that last one right but all the same, feeding the hair.


----------



## Charz (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Charz,
I apologize that it's taken so long.  Your Deep Treatment was made yesterday, so it will be bottled today.  Depending on when the UPS guy gets here, I may be able to ship your order out today.  If not, then definitely tomorrow.  You'll get another email with the tracking info when it does go out.  If you have any other questions, let me know.
Thanks


Jenny 
Shipping Manager


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, I'm here.
> 
> I've realized that I have deviated from my main go-to forum being the hair forum. My hair is the longest it has been since I was like 12.
> 
> I found what works for me and I honestly believe that growth aids and other bandwagons do not work. All it takes is patience and consistancy.


 
Great Advice!  Thanks!  

_*tells the bandwagon to slow down so I can jump off*_


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2010)

im off tomorrpw too. 
i want to do a cute braid out but the one i did last night didnt come out right so idk. if i do decide to do one i think i will use myhoneychild type 3 cream. it'll be my first time using it.

if i dont do the braidout tonight i will slather my hair in vatika frosting for a overnight treat.

sunday i plan on twisting my hair up with the last of my shine and define sample. i saw a style i want to recreate with twists. i have 2 more jars of shine and define.


----------



## Charz (Apr 8, 2010)

Why is my Jessicurl UPS notifcation says:

Scheduled Delivery: 16-April-2010


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hi Charz,
> I apologize that it's taken so long. Your Deep Treatment was made yesterday, so it will be bottled today. Depending on when the UPS guy gets here, I may be able to ship your order out today. If not, then definitely tomorrow. You'll get another email with the tracking info when it does go out. If you have any other questions, let me know.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
Girl...........I was 'just' getting ready to ask you if you'd heard anything......


----------



## Ltown (Apr 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Why is my Jessicurl UPS notifcation says:
> 
> Scheduled Delivery: 16-April-2010


 
Wow, I was all hype and we were worried how to meet


----------



## Charz (Apr 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> Wow, I was all hype and we were worried how to meet


 

So at least it know its not "us" that have ish take a month to get here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Roll Call:  Where is ---

1) Robotxcore
2) Lamaravilla
3) JJamiah
4) Boston Maria
5) WashnSet
6) Day36
7) Optimus Prime
8) mkd
9) RedC

Where Ya'll at??????? IK I'm missin' somebody

_*ik mk was having problems with her internet, brownie works all kinds of crazy hours and la is on 3rd shift*_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'm relaxing tonight I walked 5 miles 3 times this week and my body is tired. I in the sulfur and castor oil challenge. So I used up by BT and was using my plain castor oil and sulfur no problems. I just made a mix with JBCO and sulfur, it too thick, I got to use another oil to thin it out.  I love the Jasmine ultra shampoo and although shipping is too much for small amount I need more. I think co-washing with Jason, Millcreek is not going to work my hair was so waxy. I'm off tomorrow so I'm going to oil my scalp with sulfur mix and oil my hair with my mix of (wheat germ, hemp, kukut oils) I probably did not spell that last one right but all the same, feeding the hair.



I mix the BeeMine sulphur serum with my jbco and use it almost everynight. I don't know if it's helping with increased growth though. My 1 year anniversary is coming up. I'm not going to straighten, I'll just post a comparison pic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I mix the BeeMine sulphur serum with my jbco and use it almost everynight. I don't know if it's helping with increased growth though.* My 1 year anniversary is coming up. I'm not going to straighten, I'll just post a comparison pic.


 
I like the BeeMine but wasn't necessarily looking for growth *although that would be a definite plus*

Happy Anniversary Girlie!  Very Proud of You.....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 8, 2010)

Im here! I just lurk since I dont have too much to say/type. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Roll Call: Where is ---
> 
> 1) Robotxcore
> 2) Lamaravilla
> ...


----------



## robot. (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Roll Call:  Where is ---
> 
> 1) Robotxcore
> 2) Lamaravilla
> ...



how did you know i was about to buy something!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *how did you know i was about to buy something!? *


 
I know you always have something to say !  Notice you were Number 1

And You were just a little _too quiet_.....


----------



## robot. (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know you always have something to say !  Notice you were Number 1
> 
> And You were just a little _too quiet_.....



hrm. i see you know me a little TOO well. 

i was just about to come in and post too.  i really want to try the new shea moisture products. but i know it's just curiosity. i know i'll feel better once i read the ingredients. i don't even really _want_ them, i just want to be *around* them.

almost finish with this huge bottle of condish, too.  it's been months. i know i still have a few more washes, so i'll just up my cowashing. 

eta: nvm. i just checked the bottle. i got a lot left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *almost finish with this huge bottle of condish, too.  it's been months. i know i still have a few more washes, so i'll just up my cowashing. *
> 
> *eta: nvm. i just checked the bottle. i got a lot left.*


 
Girl, I looked at some of the Liters I have the other day 

And I haven't even gotten around to those.

I will after I use up all these smaller tubes & bottles of conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I've been in Lurk-mode.  Things have been going well.  I enjoy reading about what people are buying and what they are using up.  Everyone is doing very well.  

I did have a little binge (retail therapy) and bought HV Moist 24/7 & Pro (hasn't shipped yet), Curls Soufflee(sp?) and Milkshake, and the entire Shea Moisture line.

I used my curlformers last week and the curls lasted from Thurs-Monday.  I used the Tresemme Naturals as a cowash/leave-in before doing a full wash on Tues.

Now I'm back in twists because I can tell I'm about to get another growth spurt and I'm trying to retain every inch I can for my 1yr Anni in July.



ROBOTxcore said:


> hrm. i see you know me a little TOO well.
> i was just about to come in and post too.  i really want to try the new *shea moisture products*. but i know it's just curiosity. i know i'll feel better once i read the ingredients. i don't even really _want_ them, i just want to be *around* them.



So I've only used them once.  I washed with the African Black soap deep cleanser- I wasn't that impressed with it because my hair felt strange so I need to use it again to get a good feel about it.
Cowashed with the Restorative Condish- nice slip, smell is sweet but questionable, need to use again for a fair assessment but so far its just ok
DC with the mask- The consistency was a little to thin for my taste but it left my hair feeling wonderful.  Again questionable smell.  Possible repurchase.
Leave-in with the Hair milk- nice smell, good  slip, imparted good moisture.  Hair is still feeling good.
Twisted with Curl Smoothie- its for WnGs, left my hair a lil hard/crunchy at first but after it dried and layered with a butter definitely a keeper. Has a nice scent as well.  My hair was wet/damp and it left my twists elongated like I had done them on dry hair.

For store bought stuff I like it overall.  These are good replacements for when I don't wanna wait/pay for shipping and for $10 a good deal as well.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2010)

i want the shea moisture smoothie too but i will wait until im finished some stuff.

i will oil my scalp tonight with bee mine serum.
i cant wait to go back into twists. i cant believe i miss them


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^
Hi Vonnie! 

IK I would 'miss' somebody!

_*just reminded me....where's msvee?*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, ladies! 
So, I washed my hair this morning and used Hairveda MoistPRO for the first time. That joint smells soooo good!!  And I like it!  Definite repurchase. I think I'll have that and SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus as my main light proteins for the summer.

I see Dana added Hello Sugar to her list of fragrance options...just sayin'


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I used the Nature's Brew Herbs & Oils shampoo. They might as well just say its oil and peppermint. It stimulated my scalp like nobody's business and left nuff oil on my hair. The Hair Butter shampoo wasn't so oily. Che, if you still want to try either, let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> *So, I washed my hair this morning and used Hairveda MoistPRO for the first time. That joint smells soooo good!!  And I like it!  Definite repurchase*. I think I'll have that and SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus as my main light proteins for the summer.


 
Hmm?? 

I got the Moist 24/7. 

Now I need the MoistPRO

_*okay....when is that HV Sale Again???*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmm??
> 
> I got the Moist 24/7.
> 
> ...



LOL Gotta ask Charz!! 

I used the Moist 24/7 for my DC and it was great!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> LOL Gotta ask Charz!!
> 
> I used the Moist 24/7 for my DC and it was great!!


 
Lemme stroll over to the HV Site...........

*whistles and strolls back into thread....looks like sometime in April??*


----------



## Americka (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme stroll over to the HV Site...........



...Get back here RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme stroll over to the HV Site...........
> 
> *whistles and strolls back into thread....looks like sometime in April??*


 


Americka said:


> ...Get back here RIGHT NOW!!


 
Too Late....Sorry Americka!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2010)

That Hairveda sale is gonna be a mess!! With that new conditioner???  Folks will be going crazy!
I'll definitely get 2 of those, some MoistPRO, Moist24/7, and Cocasta.


----------



## Charz (Apr 8, 2010)

Late April lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmm??
> 
> I got the Moist 24/7.
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> That Hairveda sale is gonna be a mess!! With that new conditioner???  *Folks will be going crazy!*I'll definitely get 2 of those, some MoistPRO, Moist24/7, and Cocasta.


 
Yep.  Here I am:  I'll prolly get the new Acai Berry, the MoistPro and an Almond Glaze

Or Maybe Nutin'


----------



## Day36 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Mama T! I'm here. I too am just in lurk mode and school mode. lol. I am ok. The eagle landed today  lol. Thanks
Have a great weekend ladies. Hugs!


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 8, 2010)

I am here...lurking as I am trying to get some work done...I hate the end of the semester. Plus you guys know me..I am still hauling..*shame on me*

I just ordered 3 bottles of darcy's botanicals watermelon oil. I get it unscented because I infuse it with lavender, calendula and chamomile flowers and use it as an OCM or hair oil..yummy

I am also waiting for njoi creations spring sale on Monday..let's see what she has

other than that, I should be able to finish 1 hair milk and 1 ayurvedic herbal infusion oil in the coming 2 weeks
I have been wearing my hair out this week so that I could use more products..


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 8, 2010)

redecouvert, Im waiting for the njoi creations sale too!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I am here...lurking as I am trying to get some work done...I hate the end of the semester. Plus you guys know me..I am still hauling..*shame on me*
> 
> I just ordered 3 bottles of darcy's botanicals watermelon oil. I get it unscented because I infuse it with lavender, calendula and chamomile flowers and use it as an OCM or hair oil..yummy
> 
> *I am also waiting for njoi creations spring sale on Monday..let's see what she has*



At the bolded, so am I, red!!!  I'll be at work all night so I will be checking frequently for her to open up shop!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> *Plus you guys know me..I am still hauling..*shame on me**


 
Well.......................


----------



## mkd (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey ladies, I am here.  I really want to try the shea moisture line too.  I really want to get some curlformers too.  I wish I had a sally's code.  I should have just ordered  them whenever that last sale was.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, I finished a bottle of JBCO, some Njoi Nourish oil, and KBB Hair Oil. I have more JBCO and KBB but the Njoi will have to be repurchased during Monday's sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I really want to get some curlformers too. I wish I had a sally's code*. I should have just ordered them whenever that last sale was.


 
I thought I might have one, but don't ! 

Sorry mk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Che & I had a very spirited conversation earlier this afternoon about everybody having a Good Summer Growth Spurt + Retention of that Spurt.

It seems like we are All on Top of Our Game and All in Sync with what's going on with our Hair, so I am looking forward to everyone working their plan(s) so when we settle in for Fall/Winter, we Each would have made Significant Progress over the Summer.

All Swimmers, remember to Condition & Clarify and take the other appropriate/necessary steps.

All Exercisers, remember the heat + sweat and don't forget to co-wash or DC.

And we all need to remember the Sun and wear the appropriate Sunscreen products on our Hair.

We All have to Maintain our Stride.


----------



## mkd (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought I might have one, but don't !
> 
> Sorry mk


 Aww thanks  T!

I am just about finished with my qhemet BRBC, I am going to grab one tomorrow during lunch.  

In line with the converstation T and Che were having, I am really reevaluating my regimen for the summer.  I am really thinking about just wearing my hair curly 95% of the time and not rollersetting right now.  I am bunning anyway so there is no need for it to be straight for that.  I really want to find a great staple leave in.  Ladies who use KBB, tell me about the hair milk please.  What do you like about it?  

I also think I am giving up on ayurevedic oils.  The mineral oil just isn't agreeing with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> Aww thanks T!
> 
> I am just about finished with my qhemet BRBC, I am going to grab one tomorrow during lunch.
> 
> ...


 
Girl.  I Aint Mad at You

I've 'ed everything I've used by KBB. 

The Hair Milk:  

okay....The Smell is Simply Divine. (I've had the Coco Lime & the Cranberry)  The Consistency is light enough and not too heavy. (if that makes sense)  

Overall, it's a great product.  Really expensive, but really Good.

_*Fortunately, I was blessed enough to recieve 3 KBB Products from Product Angels :littleang

i.e. 1 Conditioner, 1 Hair Milk and 1 DC'er*_


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I forgot to mention that I used the Nature's Brew Herbs & Oils shampoo. They might as well just say its oil and peppermint. It stimulated my scalp like nobody's business and left nuff oil on my hair. The Hair Butter shampoo wasn't so oily. Che, if you still want to try either, let me know.


im interested in the hair butter shampoo. i started shampooing a lot latelyerplexed like 3 times a week.

mkd you know i love kbb milk so i wont even give my review

i was trying to talk my "friend" into going to the atlanta hair show this weekend. its a no go


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> Aww thanks  T!
> 
> I am just about finished with my qhemet BRBC, I am going to grab one tomorrow during lunch.
> 
> ...


i still have my mineral oil full amla oil. i kinda like it as a pre poo but i dont use it too often.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 8, 2010)

MKD

I really like the Milk and Nectar.  Most times I can't tell the difference between them and my hair turns out the same way with either one.  I have the Cocolime, Vanilla Latte (or something like that), Pomegrante Guave (my least fave scent).  I got mine during the buy 2 get 1 free last summer.  Definitely a staple for summer hair.


----------



## mkd (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl. I Aint Mad at You
> 
> I've 'ed everything I've used by KBB.
> 
> ...


Its like the mineral oil is making my hair feel like strawerplexed




chebaby said:


> im interested in the hair butter shampoo. i started shampooing a lot latelyerplexed like 3 times a week.
> 
> mkd you know i love kbb milk so i wont even give my review
> 
> i was trying to talk my "friend" into going to the atlanta hair show this weekend. its a no go


I didn't even know there was a hair show here this weekend.  I am so lame.  I will be in DC in may for my sisters law school graduation


----------



## mkd (Apr 8, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> MKD
> 
> I really like the Milk and Nectar. Most times I can't tell the difference between them and my hair turns out the same way with either one. I have the Cocolime, Vanilla Latte (or something like that), Pomegrante Guave (my least fave scent). I got mine during the buy 2 get 1 free last summer. Definitely a staple for summer hair.


 have you used kinky curly knot today?  How would you compare the two? You too Che?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Right on time. I need some more Komaza stuff and let me go look and see what else they have. I haven't visited in so long I don't remember.


Yep, quoted myself. Changed my mind. They are charging more than Komaza and it's free shipping once you spend $65 at Komaza. Not hard for me.



Charzboss said:


> So at least it know its not "us" that have ish take a month to get here.


It took foooooooorever to get my Jessicurl.

Brownie--We are scary. I cowashed with MoistPro today and was talking about how good it smelled in the cowash thread.

Hairveda--I will be getting some Methi Sativa sets, a gallon of MoistPro, ACV Rinses, and the new dc.

Qhemet--Happy to see they are having that sale in May. Another big haul.

SheaMoisture--Is it natural?Where is it? When did we get all about SheaMoisture?


----------



## mkd (Apr 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yep, quoted myself. Changed my mind. They are charging more than Komaza and it's free shipping once you spend $65 at Komaza. Not hard for me.
> 
> 
> It took foooooooorever to get my Jessicurl.
> ...



Shay, apparently they started carrying this line in target.  I have seen it in my BSS but I am going to look at the ingredients next time I am in target.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Roll Call:  Where is ---
> 
> 1) Robotxcore
> 2) Lamaravilla
> ...




Sorry Ladies I was at baseball left at 5:00 so I could pick up a case of water, practice was at 5:30 - 7, went to Walmart afterwards to get Jockey Straps


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2010)

the knot today is a little thicker than the hair milk. the kt defines curls easily and moisturizes my hair too. i really like it but not as much as the hair milk. i think if the hair milk is number 1 then knot today would be close behind.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a heads up tomorrow I will be running rampid once the kids are home, little dear has cub scouts & baseball, Middle DS has cub Scouts, DH has to stay home and mow the lawn, all functions are atleast 30 minutes away from one another so I will be driving at 5pm - 9pm


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 8, 2010)

ALL I KNOW is it was hot today and that Lace front was murder, I WILL not I repeat WILL Not be rocking a rug in the SUMMER, Will not. 

Idare how is the steamer in the summer is it too much? because I will just do the self heating caps.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> have you used kinky curly knot today?  How would you compare the two? You too Che?



I haven't used it for a WnG since last summer.  My hair is in so much better condition now I can't give a fair assessment.  Next time I do a WnG I'll use that with the KCCC. I used it tonight to moisturize my twists and they feel good.  My plan is to use it up but not a repurchase at this point.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yep, quoted myself. Changed my mind. T*hey are charging more than Komaza* and it's free shipping once you spend $65 at Komaza. Not hard for me.
> 
> 
> It took foooooooorever to get my Jessicurl.
> ...



 @1stbolded- I was going to tell you about that.  I looked at the site and was like this is $4 more than the regular site.  No savings with 15% off.

@2nd bolded- It is all natural unless they aren't putting all the ingredients on the label and Shea Butter is the 2nd ingredient in most of the products.  It is now being sold at Target but they have a free standing store in NY.  The website doesn't talk about the hair care products.  I just stumbled upon it checking out the MJ, JC, and Curls stuff and for the price ($10/item) I decided to check it out.  So far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ALL I KNOW is it was hot today and that Lace front was murder, I WILL not I repeat WILL Not be rocking a rug in the SUMMER, Will not.
> 
> *Idare how is the steamer in the summer is it too much? because I will just do the self heating caps.*


 
I didn't notice any adverse reactions from Steaming in the Summa'.  

Just crank up the AC  Don't even think I had to do thaterplexed 

I really don't remember getting overly hot or anything.  It was just as pleasant. 

Steamin' is Great!

_*see now you got me reconsidering whether i can wig-it all summa' long*_


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Roll Call:  Where is ---
> 
> 1) Robotxcore
> 2) Lamaravilla
> ...



7 is my lucky number.    I'm around, though not much.  I went back to school this week and Sat morning @ 8am I will take the Physics GRE.  I've made decent progress studying, so now I'm taking this time to make sure I know what I know.  I also have a concert Fri night 

In other hair news: I'm currently DC'ing on dry hair w/ AO white camelia.  I'm gonna sleep in it.  Dry dc's use a lot of product it seems, so that is a plus


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 8, 2010)

just checking in for a few minutes 
Yes I also love the hair milk!It leaves my hair soft, moisturized and when I had the twa, it really convinced me that I could take care of my hair by myself without relying to stylists.

now that my hair is bigger, I just go through it sooo quickly so I am hesitating..I am thinking of not using it and just use the hair cream/butter...I don't know

here's some info I got from Angie. I might convo her to ask her if the sale starts at midnight
************************ "BIG SPRING SALE" ***********************
When is it? MONDAY APRIL 12th...so mark your calendars ladies!
When i say "BIG" it's going to be "BIG", FREE shipping, reduced prices throughtout my store, NEW products, limited editions, and gift sets!!!
Whatever is listed, will be ALL thats available and NO reserve listings will be taking during the sale. Previous 'RL' are excluded from the sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> 7 is my lucky number.  I'm around, though not much. I went back to school this week *and Sat morning @ 8am I will take the Physics GRE. I've made decent progress studying, so now I'm taking this time to make sure I know what I know.*


 
Praying For You Girl!  You'll Do Great!  

We Know You Know What You Know!  


Now....Make Us Proud!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't notice any adverse reactions from Steaming in the Summa'.
> 
> Just crank up the AC  Don't even think I had to do thaterplexed
> 
> ...




I felt suffocated it was terrible. I was happy when a slight breeze passed.


----------



## robot. (Apr 9, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> here's some info I got from Angie. I might convo her to ask her if the sale starts at midnight
> ************************ "BIG SPRING SALE" ***********************
> When is it? MONDAY APRIL 12th...so mark your calendars ladies!
> When i say "BIG" it's going to be "BIG", FREE shipping, reduced prices throughtout my store, NEW products, limited editions, and gift sets!!!
> Whatever is listed, will be ALL thats available and NO reserve listings will be taking during the sale. Previous 'RL' are excluded from the sale!



who is angie? what store is this?


----------



## robot. (Apr 9, 2010)

nvm. i found it. 

might be a good time to finally try her products.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Brownie--We are scary. I cowashed with MoistPro today and was talking about how good it smelled in the cowash thread.
> *
> Hairveda--I will be getting some Methi Sativa sets, a gallon of MoistPro, ACV Rinses, and the new dc.
> 
> ...



Shay, yes we are scary!!! LOL  Too much alike!! I'm considering the Methi Sativa. Have you used that before? You know I love protein.  And I am seriously considering gallons of the Moists. I can definitely share them with my niece, sis, and you all.

ETA:  Those gallons of the Moists are soooo inexpensive!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, yes we are scary!!! LOL Too much alike!! I'm considering the Methi Sativa. Have you used that before? You know I love protein.  And I am seriously considering gallons of the Moists. I can definitely share them with my niece, sis, and you all.
> 
> ETA: Those gallons of the Moists are soooo inexpensive!!!


 
I like it. I believe Char said it is a medium protein treatment.  Works for me because I use so much protein anyway.  Step 1 stinks and Step 2 smells .  I always have hand in hair syndrome afterwards because my hair is sooooo soft.  I think it's the methi (fenugreek)  because I noticed the same thing when I do tea rinses with methi. The gallon prices are very reasonable.

I am so happy with how much my stash is going down. I can see the bottom of the drawer in many of my storage containers. I told two of the girls at work and they were like "say wha?".  They know because they benefit. Matter of fact I will be giving away heat protectant. They (one is white and the other hispanic) flat iron every single day . When I asked them if they were using heat protectant they were both like "Yes, mom" .

I used up a MoistPro and I think I may have one left.  Exactly why I will be buying a gallon. I also used up my Alba Leave In. That was a surprise. I went to use it and it was empty. I need to do a vitacost order soon.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2010)

T I'm off today so I can hang. Of course I've been up since about 5:30 because of my internal alarm clock.  I will be trying to catch up on you tube vids today too.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 9, 2010)

Trouble maker, product junkies, we need a rehab I'm marking my BB, calendar and anything else for the sales. I need some better cowash conditioner and Hairveda looking good Since I've been natural things are changing old stuff not working my hair waxy. 16-18 April hairveda, Qheu May 7 ah please


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ladies I will take a look at Shea Moisture because it is great to have back ups that I can just buy from the store. The fact that it is located at Target is scary bc that store is my addiction. I only allow myself to go there once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies........I plan to Henndigo tommorrow.  I'm going to apply them both at the same time (for sake of time).  

Will moisturize, moisturize, moisturize afterwards for several hours, prolly with Joico MRTB.  Will steam in the Joico and let it sit. 

Not sure if I will use up anything. 

Maybe a cheapie conditioner (White Rain) when I rinse out the Henna/Indigo and a vial of ceramides and a vial of Fermodyl. 

Ain't 'pressed' the Stash will continually get better.erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey ladies,
I have been having a rough day, I will not shop, I will not buy new hair stuff, I will not!  

Maybe as a therapeutic method of relaxation! HMMMMM! I might not, LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey ladies,
> I have been having a rough day, I will not shop, I will not buy new hair stuff, I will not!
> 
> Maybe as a therapeutic method of relaxation! HMMMMM! I might not, LOL!


 
Save Up for the Hairveda or Qhemet Sale! 

_*go smell conditioners or sumthin'*_


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Save Up for the Hairveda or Qhemet Sale!
> 
> _*go smell conditioners or sumthin'*_



Ur Absolutely right, hmmmm which conditioner will be victimized today. All I HAVE TO SAY is the ORS Replenishing pak is lucky it is in a pak or I'd be sniffing it right now!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 9, 2010)

I finished a njoi creations sweet coconut pomade!!!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey ladies! Sometime this weekend, I am going to clarify and finish up the first mix I made with strinillah to dc. I will figure in a cowash with the skala by Monday, may yall be my witness(es)!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 9, 2010)

I decide to do my hair today  use up some ayurveda powders mix and co wash with HE none frizz. Sun is my big hair day I'll be doing my usual shampoo, and  dc I'm going to use the bone marrow with the steamer.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 10, 2010)

hello ladies...hope everyone is doing well
@IDaret's hair: what is hennindigo? can you tell me more about its benefits 
I just pre-pooed with lavida givenbynature ayurvedic herbal infusion, washed my hair with the babassu and i am deep conditioning with karen's hair mask..
I've been wearing my hair out all week and they were quite dry.
I wasn't able to wash twice a week just once  so i think i might go back to twice a week and deep conditioing twice a week...it works better for me...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi ladies.
Red, who did u say was having an April 12th sale?


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Americka, why did you do this to me?!  I looove the Skala Avocado! I used it right after my shampoo today; it gave me some slip as I was finger combing; it defined my new growth; it smells good *sigh* What is I gon' do?!

I left a little in and sealed with evoo, will dc tomorrow. We shall see how my hair feels in the morning. Thank you soooo much girly


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Hi ladies.
> Red, who did u say was having an April 12th sale?


 
I know hairveda is 12-16 April


----------



## Charz (Apr 10, 2010)

ltown said:


> I know hairveda is 12-16 April




Sweet!!!!!! 

Guys I love my loc soc! I am so ordering more when I get off my no-buy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R1DCRsQqQs


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

good morning ladies! Im so excited!!!! I found a friend from day care/elementary school on Facebook and...long story short...she LURKS here on LHCF. I told her to pay that $6.50 and join us! She uses natural products too! Now I have another person to talk to about hair care! We are going to meet up today and Im going to give her some amla oil. Maybe...we'll go to the BSS! 

Day36...are you free to go to BK next weekend? I wanna go to the natural store you told me about!

I started using the bone comb and its great!


----------



## Americka (Apr 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Americka, why did you do this to me?!  I looove the Skala Avocado! I used it right after my shampoo today; it gave me some slip as I was finger combing; it defined my new growth; it smells good *sigh* What is I gon' do?!
> 
> I left a little in and sealed with evoo, will dc tomorrow. We shall see how my hair feels in the morning. Thank you soooo much girly



Yayyyy! I'm not the only Skala freak anymore! Just checked my stash and I don't have anymore of the Avocado, but I will be on the look out and send you some when I find it. Meanwhile I can send you some of the Aloe Vera to try. Have you tried the leave-in yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies...hope everyone is doing well
> *@IDaret's hair: what is hennindigo? can you tell me more about its benefits* QUOTE]
> 
> Doing Henna & Indigo treatment.  I refer to it as Hendigo
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2010)

Morning ladies
I have been walking around with a bun and/or ponytail for the past month. Its been too warm to straighten my hair, plus with school kickin my butt I've been too busy to rollerset. 

Right now I'm under the dryer and I used Mirta de Perales deep conditioner my daughter bought at a local BSS






Anybody here use this? I am waiting for my hair to dry to see how it feels. The ingredients are so so. I usually go by how it feels on my hair more than anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Sitting here wrapped in Saran Wrap w/Henna & Indigo.  Will leave it on until about 2:00 EST.

Will prolly use up the White Rain during the Rinse Out and a couple of Vials.  Still have a way to go with my Joico.

The next DC that will be put into Rotation is HV Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Morning ladies
> I have been walking around with a bun and/or ponytail for the past month. Its been too warm to straighten my hair, plus with school kickin my butt I've been too busy to rollerset.
> 
> Right now I'm under the dryer and I used *Mirta de Perales deep conditioner *my daughter bought at a local BSS
> ...


 
Hey Girly! 

Glad you're On....

I have been looking at this Product but never hear much about it.  Recently, it got a couple of Raves in Name your Favorite DR Product. 

Please keep me posted on this one.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girly!
> 
> Glad you're On....
> 
> ...



Hey DT!! 
When my hair is done I'll let you know! Mirta de Perales is actually Cuban, but the Dominican salons and BSS' carry her products. I used to use her shampoos and conditioners when I lived in DR back in the 80's. This one looks and smells like Yes To Carrots. I have a big jar of La Plancha I've been using and I like it alot. Its a Dominican DC and it has lots of slip, you should try it.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> good morning ladies! Im so excited!!!! I found a friend from day care/elementary school on Facebook and...long story short...she LURKS here on LHCF. I told her to pay that $6.50 and join us! She uses natural products too! Now I have another person to talk to about hair care! We are going to meet up today and Im going to give her some amla oil. Maybe...we'll go to the BSS!
> 
> *Day36...are you free to go to BK next weekend? I wanna go to the natural store you told me about!*
> 
> I started using the bone comb and its great!



we are in there like swimwear!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey DT!!
> When my hair is done I'll let you know! *Mirta de Perales is actually Cuban, but the Dominican salons and BSS' carry her products.* I used to use her shampoos and conditioners when I lived in DR back in the 80's. This one looks and smells like Yes To Carrots. *I have a big jar of La Plancha I've been using and I like it alot. Its a Dominican DC and it has lots of slip, you should try it*.


 
@1st Bolded:  That's Good to Know Thanks for the Info.

@2nd Bolded:  I have La Plancha.  I haven't broken into my little Dominician DCer Stash waiting for July. _*tryna' get through a few more things that are open and whittle things down some more*_

3rd According to Americka's Findings --- Don't Sleep on Skala Products.  Those are Brazilian, but they are at Big Lots for $1.00.   She is enamoured with all their stuff.  

They have alot of Ceramides, Shea, Avacado, Aloe Vera, Shea Butter w/Karite Nut and other things in their products and they are only a Buck!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yayyyy! I'm not the only Skala freak anymore! Just checked my stash and I don't have anymore of the Avocado, but I will be on the look out and send you some when I find it. Meanwhile I can send you some of the Aloe Vera to try. Have you tried the leave-in yet?



not yet. I will be testing that this week as I moisturize. I'm thinking of sharing some with my friend and letting her try some too (just got her started on her hhj and she needs to find her ingredients), so we both will let you know what we think . Also, no worries about the aloe skala, I already have enough things and am grateful for the avocado one. BUT, if you see anymore avocado, let me know...I'll send on the monies.
Thanks sooo much 

Hey T! And, youre right...Miss Americka was telling the truth. Now, Im going to look for Big Lots during all family/friends road trips. My poor car mates. lol


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yayyyy! I'm not the only Skala freak anymore! Just checked my stash and I don't have anymore of the Avocado, but I will be on the look out and send you some when I find it. Meanwhile I can send you some of the Aloe Vera to try. Have you tried the leave-in yet?


 I have not seen these either but I'm glad you told me about this. I'm off to Big lot today to look for some more. Americka what about the shampoos?


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 3rd According to Americka's Findings --- Don't Sleep on Skala Products.  Those are Brazilian, but they are at Big Lots for $1.00.   She is enamoured with all their stuff.
> 
> They have alot of Ceramides, Shea, Avacado, Aloe Vera, Shea Butter w/Karite Nut and other things in their products and they are only a Buck!



WOW! Never heard of Skala! There's a Big Lot near my mom's house and I'll see if I can find this brand. If I find it I will buy it all up and not tell the Boston ladies where I found it LOL


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

ltown said:


> I have not seen these either but I'm glad you told me about this. I'm off to Big lot today to look for some more. Americka what about the shampoos?



Morning Itown, I think she said she liked the shampoo, and it didnt leave her hair dry. I hope that's what she said. lol. 



BostonMaria said:


> WOW! Never heard of Skala! There's a Big Lot near my mom's house and I'll see if I can find this brand. If I find it I will buy it all up and not tell the Boston ladies where I found it LOL



Morning BM, giiiirl, go git you some right now! Today! I tried the avocado one last night for the first time, and I loooves it.  I will update you ladies once I start my day and see how my hair is feeling. hth


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish there was a big lots in NYC


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

an avocado shampoo? *gets ready to send someone monies via paypal to get it for me*




Day36 said:


> Morning Itown, I think she said she liked the shampoo, and it didnt leave her hair dry. I hope that's true. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning BM, giiiirl, go git you some right now! Today! *I tried the avocado one last night for the first time, and I loooves it.*  I will update you ladies once I start my day and see how my hair is feeling. hth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> WOW! Never heard of Skala! There's a Big Lot near my mom's house and I'll see if I can find this brand. If I find it I will buy it all up and not tell the Boston ladies where I found it LOL


 
It's Kinda 'pricey' if you don't get it at Big Lots

Here's the site.  There are a couple threads too.  I'll post them......


http://www.skalabeauty.com/component/option,com_seyret/task,videodirectlink/Itemid,35/id,14/


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> an avocado shampoo? *gets ready to send someone monies via paypal to get it for me*



yes girl! I didnt get the shampoo, but I think you would like it. I think I will bring the condish when we have our hair day, so you can try it out. let me know if you want me to do that. Oh, and will your friend be joining us? She better come out of lurk mode and say hello


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I will like the skala avacado shampoo too! I know my hair looooves the avacodo conditioner from shescentit. Which skala conditioner do you have? I really hope my friend pays her $6.50 and joins us on here! 

BostonMaria, are you still coming to the NYC meetup?! Im coming and Im bringing Day36 with me!



Day36 said:


> yes girl! I didnt get the shampoo, but I think you would like it. I think I will bring the condish when we have our hair day, so you can try it out. let me know if you want me to do that. Oh, and will your friend be joining us? She better come out of lurk mode and say hello


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

Washed my hair last night used up the last of my Hair One, this will be a repurchase in the future, but I have some shampoo I need to use up, which I really don't want to use, but I don't want to throw out either. I will just have to dilute them a lot so as not to dry out my hair.

I'm going to dc on dry hair today with Wheat Germ vegetable protein conditioning cream, and then follow that up with some Jessiecurl WDT. 

The Curls Rock is wonderful for me  After wearing my hair all week I had barely any frizz, no flakes and my hair stayed soft and pretty. Need to buy this stuff in bulk.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Washed my hair last night used up the last of my Hair One, this will be a repurchase in the future, *but I have some shampoo I need to use up, which I really don't want to use, but I don't want to throw out either.* I will just have to dilute them a lot so as not to dry out my hair.
> 
> I'm going to dc on dry hair today with Wheat Germ vegetable protein conditioning cream, and then follow that up with some Jessiecurl WDT.
> 
> The Curls Rock is wonderful for me  After wearing my hair all week I had barely any frizz, no flakes and my hair stayed soft and pretty. Need to buy this stuff in bulk.



Hey Lamara, maybe you can use them to wash your hands after you remove your np?


----------



## Americka (Apr 10, 2010)

ltown said:


> I have not seen these either but I'm glad you told me about this. I'm off to Big lot today to look for some more. Americka what about the shampoos?



LMAO @ the Skala Revolution! Yes, their shampoos are equally divine, especially the Shea Butter and the Jaborandi! My hair literally felt moisturized after shampooing - almost like using a 2 in 1 poo/conditioner. I was really, really surprised. The Ceramides G3 poo "not so much", but it still does not leave the hair feeling stripped. I also love their masques (DCs) and their leave ins, especially the Shea Butter. 

As T mentioned, Big Lots is definitely the place to search for these products because they sell them for only a dollar versus the five dollars they want on their website and other places. So if any of you lovely ladies find Skala at BL please let the rest of us addicts know and perhaps we can complete a transaction. 

Disclaimer: What works for me may not work for you - but I loves me some Skala!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I'm going to dc on dry hair today with Wheat Germ vegetable protein conditioning cream, and then follow that up with some* Jessiecurl WDT.*


 
Still There Uh????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> Disclaimer: What works for me may not work for you - but I loves me some Skala!


 
For a $1.00 and some change?  Lots better than ordering something pricey, and pay shipping and find out it's JUNK


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> I think I will like the skala avacado shampoo too! I know my hair looooves the avacodo conditioner from shescentit. Which skala conditioner do you have? I really hope my friend pays her $6.50 and joins us on here!
> 
> BostonMaria, are you still coming to the NYC meetup?! Im coming and Im bringing Day36 with me!



I have the avocado condish girl. I clarified with pm tea tree. So, if my hair feels good today, I know the Skala is reeeally working it! The PM usually dries my hair. And, I didnt add any leaveins. Left a bit of the Skala in and sealed with a little jojoba kiss: T) and evoo.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Morning BM, giiiirl, go git you some right now! Today! I tried the avocado one last night for the first time, and I loooves it.  I will update you ladies once I start my day and see how my hair is feeling. hth



I can't breathe! LOL  Don't tell me this!
I want to pass by Target and see if they have the Sheamoisture everyone is talking about. So I guess it'll be two trips for me today LOL



washnset said:


> BostonMaria, are you still coming to the NYC meetup?! Im coming and Im bringing Day36 with me!



Yes I still want to go! My only concern is getting there. I am debating on whether I should take Amtrak to NYC, but my concern is I've never been to Harlem and I have absolutely no idea how to get there.



lamaravilla said:


> I'm going to dc on dry hair today with Wheat Germ vegetable protein conditioning cream, and then follow that up with some Jessiecurl WDT.



You still have that gallon of WDT?!!! You'll be an old lady by the time you finish that container LOL


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

Ill try some of that !



Day36 said:


> *I have the avocado condish girl*. I clarified with pm tea tree. So, if my hair feels good today, I know the Skala is reeeally working it! The PM usually dries my hair. And, I didnt add any leaveins. Left a bit of the Skala in and sealed with a little jojoba kiss: T) and evoo.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well depending BM, we can come meet you @ the station if you want? Right wns? lol


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

well girl, you know we will meet you at the Amtrak and we will find our way up to Harlem togetha!



BostonMaria said:


> I can't breathe! LOL  Don't tell me this!
> I want to pass by Target and see if they have the Sheamoisture everyone is talking about. So I guess it'll be two trips for me today LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> well girl, you know we will meet you at the Amtrak and we will find our way up to Harlem togetha!



OMG that would be great!  We could split the cab fare. When the time comes we can agree on a time and exchange cellphone numbers 

Are you from NY or another state?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey Lamara, maybe you can use them to wash your hands after you remove your np?



That's a good idea, thanks!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Still There Uh????????



Girl, I just don't know. 



BostonMaria said:


> You still have that gallon of WDT?!!! You'll be an old lady by the time you finish that container LOL



Yep, it's still going strong, but I haven't being using it consistently, I have other things that I wanted to try, so it keeps getting pushed back. I would say I have about 40 oz left


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

Im from NYC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it here!



BostonMaria said:


> OMG that would be great! We could split the cab fare. When the time comes we can agree on a time and exchange cellphone numbers
> 
> Are you from NY or another state?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

lamara, if I sent you an empty container and some monies, can I have some of that WDT?


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im from NYC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it here!



Duh! LMAO I feel stupid now 
I used to hang out in Brooklyn back in the day. I have friends out there. I have family in Washington Heights and the Bronx.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

WNS, I was thinking the same thing! you know, to help a friend. lol. Seriously though, I going to try it, but I'm making a package for my bff who's transitioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Is Anyone else Doing their Hair Right Now??????


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anyone else Doing their Hair Right Now??????


 
No, I did min night and will do my ritual tomorrow! Are you steaming until 2 or just letting it sit?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

ltown said:


> No, I did min night and will do my ritual tomorrow! Are you steaming until 2 or just letting it sit?


 
I have the Henna in.  I've never tried to steam that.  _IK Taz and some others steam in their Henna._

I just have it in, wrapped in Saran Wrap.  Will rinse out in a coupla' hours. Then steam with the Joico and let that sit and cool for about 30 minutes or so. Apply Ceramides, PC _*right now, I'm using Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner for this step, ph balance 3.0*_ 

Leave-In....... 

Then Under the Dryer.  I have to go back to work next week, so back in da' wig.....


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 10, 2010)

hello ladies 
hope your morning is going well. 
I woke up to twist my hair because I can't see myself wearing my hair out every day like I did last week. I spent too much time flat twisting / moisturizing before going to sleep and undoing that in the morning...
back to wearing protective styles.

I twisted my hair with Anita Grant shea sapote and it is really lovely!!
Me like it a lot!!

@washnset: how did you like the njoi creations sweet coconut pomade?I still haven't used mine and might use it as a body butter

@chebaby: njoi creations is having a sale on Monday. I asked her if it starts at midnight because I have classes all day but she said it will start in the morning around 9...(I am in class...aargh). I just want to check out what she'll have because honestly i don't need anything!!It's just me being greedy! I still have to use up the coconut cream  I have..the one that has vanilla beans..yummy...I've been using it as a body cream instead of hair cream

@IdareT's hair: wow! I didn't know you could henna and indigo the same day! have fun 

@Bostonmaria: hey  I lived in Boston for 5 years..left in 2005 but I still go back every 3 months . On my next trip, we should definitely meet up 

Has anyone here tried Beija Flor naturals products?
http://www.etsy.com/shop/beijaflores

A friend just referred me the page and I spent some time looking at each product.
Surprisingly, I decided not to get anything!!!
I know the products will work for me because she uses ingredients that my hair/body likes.
Which is why i am not getting it because I have butters/ oils and don't need it.

I had to stop mixing/making my own treatments for a little bit because 
a) i have no more room..lol
b) I need to use up the body butter/ hair butter that I made for this winter, for instance this delicious cocoa butter,shea butter jamaican black castor oil and palm kernel  hair/body butter..

I just received a few glass bottles and now that the warmer days are here, I can't wait to use my batch of oil cleansing method for this Fall with lavender, chamomile and calendula flowers
Last summer I infused one batch for 2 months and in the Fall when I was using it, It smelled incredible and it was soo soothing!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> lamara, if I sent you an empty container and some monies, can I have some of that WDT?



Please do, that would make me soooo happy  I'll pm you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *Please do, that would make me soooo happy*  I'll pm you.


 
Are you serious???? You really did not like this product! 

I need more detail.......on why????


_*runs to looks around for empty jar, i wanna make you happy too*_


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you serious???? You really did not like this product!
> 
> I need more detail.......on why????
> 
> ...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you serious???? You really did not like this product!
> 
> I need more detail.......on why????
> 
> ...



I don't know. It just didn't do much for me. It makes my hair very moisturized, but it doesn't give me any slip at all.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

I liked it a lot. I just need to learn how to not be so heavy handed with everything! I dont need anything from her either, but I want to be greedy and buy everything. Plus, its free shipping and lower prices. I hope she has some new butters.




redecouvert said:


> @washnset: how did you like the njoi creations sweet coconut pomade?I still haven't used mine and might use it as a body butter


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Lamara, me too mee tooo! May I please get some WDT?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Lamara, me too mee tooo! May I please get some WDT?



pming you.....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Che!!! I got my package today


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

Just rinsed the Wheat Germ vegetable protein conditioning cream that Miss T sent to me. It's a really light protein but I'm still going to follow up with some Sitrinillah for a few hours. Hair is feeling really good so far


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> well girl, you know *we will meet you at the Amtrak* and we will find our way up to Harlem togetha!



That's what I was about to suggest.  I'm coming too and I know my way around.



I'm going to curb my spending.  I'm on a hair/clothing/make-up no buy until July.  Once I buy a new blow dryer and round brush, the wallet shall be closed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Letting my Steamed Hair Cool Down.  Will Rinse shortly.  And get under the Dryer.

Will use up 3 Vials today:

1) Matrix Biolage (rinse out)
2) Salerm Phinising Oil (rinse out)
3) Fermodyl 619 Leave-In

Still have about a 1/2 Jar of the Joico Moisture Recovery. 

I really like it. I have used it enough now to honestly make that determination.


----------



## mkd (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought my qhemet BRBC yesterday and today I bought the shea moisture coconut and hibiscus hair milk.  It smells really good and the ingredients are very nice.  I hope I like it.  I wanted to get the deep conditioner too, it was only $10 but I am going to finish another DC first.  I would really like to have good results with it because it would be nice to eliminate online vendors.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

I finally used up my 32 oz Kinky Curly Knot Today. This probably won't be a repurchase, as I prefer Curls moisturizer as my leave in.

Also I have almost used up my first bottle of Curls Rock erplexed. So a 4 oz bottle will only last me for 3 weeks . . . For $10 I don't know if that's good enough. I'm going to have to research and see if I can find it elsewhere cheaper.

Don't know whats next to use up, but the stash is getting smaller each week  Thank you ladies for providing motivation to beat the PJ bug


----------



## mkd (Apr 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I finally used up my 32 oz *Kinky Curly Knot* Today. This probably won't be a repurchase, as I prefer Curls moisturizer as my leave in.
> 
> Also I have almost used up my first bottle of Curls Rock erplexed. So a 4 oz bottle will only last me for 3 weeks . . . For $10 I don't know if that's good enough. I'm going to have to research and see if I can find it elsewhere cheaper.
> 
> Don't know whats next to use up, but the stash is getting smaller each week  Thank you ladies for providing motivation to beat the PJ bug


 Che is sending me a bottle of this.  I hope it makes KCCC work better on my hair.  It makes my hair feel like the sahara.  Otherwise, I am going to have to put KCCC down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

I Finally Finished my little 'Do 

LAWD that took All Day!

I think I might skip CoWashing Tuesday....I am worn out!

I'll just do it again Saturday.


----------



## Charz (Apr 10, 2010)

Good evening Ladies.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Charz! How are your laser treatments going? Or, have you only had one thus far?


----------



## Charz (Apr 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey Charz! How are your laser treatments going? Or, have you only had one thus far?



It's goin good, I have only had one done and I have to wait 4 weeks between them. Clumps of hair have been coming out my pits so I guess it is goin well 

Hey I can meet you guys at NYC too


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Come on to NYC girl! Bring Robot and Che. lol. Oh, can we go to Sephora too? I hope you arent on your no buy then. 

ETA: I got so excited about a possible outing that I forgot to comment on the hair removal. Ok, so I have VERY sensitive pits, do you think laser would do me more harm than good? The last time I used Veet, it burn the crap outta me. Could not wear deodorant for days and had swelling...just a hot mess.


----------



## Charz (Apr 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Come on to NYC girl! Bring Robot and Che. lol. Oh, can we go to Sephora too? I hope you arent on your no buy then.



When are ya'll doin this? I am planning to come up May 15-16th anyways.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

May 22nd, I believe. But, I'm sure we can set up an earlier hangout.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ladies, I was 8 months post as of the 8th. Woot woot! I will be getting a cut and possibly color for graduation. Of course the pitchas will be taken!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you serious???? You really did not like this product!
> 
> I need more detail.......on why????
> 
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I finally used up my 32 oz Kinky Curly Knot Today. This probably won't be a repurchase, as I prefer Curls moisturizer as my leave in.
> 
> Also I have almost used up my first bottle of Curls Rock erplexed. So a 4 oz bottle will only last me for 3 weeks . . . For $10 I don't know if that's good enough. I'm going to have to research and see if I can find it elsewhere cheaper.
> 
> *Don't know whats next to use up, but the stash is getting smaller each week  Thank you ladies for providing motivation to beat the PJ bug *


*
*

I am in the same boat, I don't know what to use up next but I am so happy I haven't added to the problem.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello I can't shop , but I am in NJ I could meet up too, I want IDARET girl you seem like you'd make me laugh all day, plus you have to get your kids for the summer


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> I wish there was a big lots in NYC


 
There isn't? 
We have at least three around here so I might have to make a run and see if they have this Skala.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

nope, the closest one is nj or li (i looked it up :sideeye: lol). I soo want that darn avocado condish, knowing I dont need anymore products. Darn you Americka! *shakes fist in the air* JJ, you better come on over to nyc girl!


----------



## Americka (Apr 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> nope, the closest one is nj or li (i looked it up :sideeye: lol). I soo want that darn avocado condish, knowing I dont need anymore products. Darn you Americka! *shakes fist in the air* JJ, you better come on over to nyc girl!



That Skala gotchu :alcoholic! Don't worry - I'll be on the search for more!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 10, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @washnset: how did you like the njoi creations sweet coconut pomade?I still haven't used mine and might use it as a body butter
> 
> @chebaby: njoi creations is having a sale on Monday. I asked her if it starts at midnight because I have classes all day but she said it will start in the morning around 9...(I am in class...aargh). I just want to check out what she'll have because honestly i don't need anything!!It's just me being greedy! I still have to use up the coconut cream I have..the one that has vanilla beans..yummy...I've been using it as a body cream instead of hair cream
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello I can't shop , but I am in NJ I could meet up too, *I want IDARET girl you seem like you'd make me laugh all day, plus you have to get your kids for the summer *


 
I wish I was Close By....We'd Have a Ball !

Yep...I can pick up the 4Some and bring them home with me!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 10, 2010)

That's right no $1 Skala @ Big Lots in NY.  I checked the store locator the first time Americka mentioned them


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 10, 2010)

So, I was making a custom order from Dana and she had put the Hello Sugar on her fragrance list so I got a few things.  Can't wait to see how it smells!!! 

I have to go back on a U1B1 for my body stuff.


----------



## Americka (Apr 10, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> That's right no $1 Skala @ Big Lots in NY.  I checked the store locator the first time Americka mentioned them



It's these lurkers I tell ya! I went to my BL last weekend and there were 12 of the Aloe Vera conditioners and next to them were at least two spaces where other products were. I bet it was other Skala products. Some chick down here in my part of "da boot" is lurking here and buying up all the Skala. 

If you would like to try Skala's Aloe Vera conditioner and the AV leave in, I'd be more than happy to send you one of each! Just say the word!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So, I was making a custom order from Dana and she had put the Hello Sugar on her fragrance list so I got a few things.  Can't wait to see how it smells!!!
> 
> *I have to go back on a U1B1 for my body stuff.*


 
You Sure Do Girl   

All that Soft Sugarey Skin and Flippin' and Flowin' Swanin' & Swayin' Hurr 

Gon' Get you in Trouble. 

uh...know what I'm sayin'


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Sure Do Girl
> 
> All that Soft Sugarey Skin and Flippin' and Flowin' Swanin' & Swayin' Hurr
> 
> ...


 
 Ahh, you remember that, huh?????


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 10, 2010)

As for my stash, I did give my niece a lot of stuff the other day. And I just made up another bag of things last night. She got some Elucence poo and conditioner, Design Essentials clarifying poo, SSI Banana Brulee, SSI Scalp Spritz, Vatika Frosting, Njoi Herbal Hairdress, Avosoya Oil, and some Moist 24/7.  

Right now, I'm working on using up Komaza Moku conditioner (repurchase at a later date), SSI Herbal conditioner, and Claudie's Protein conditioner (repurchase, for sure). 

I have started making a list of what products I'll be using for the warmer weather coming up.  We've had such warm weather here, I've already had to make some changes. Trying to decide if I want a gallon of both Moist 24/7 and Moist PRO or just the 24/7


----------



## clever (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried the aloe vera Skala cream I brought like a month ago last night.I should have grabbed some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> As for my stash, I did give my niece a lot of stuff the other day. And I just made up another bag of things last night. She got some Elucence poo and conditioner, Design Essentials clarifying poo, SSI Banana Brulee, SSI Scalp Spritz, Vatika Frosting, Njoi Herbal Hairdress, Avosoya Oil, and some Moist 24/7.
> 
> Right now, I'm working on using up Komaza Moku conditioner (repurchase at a later date), SSI Herbal conditioner, and Claudie's Protein conditioner (repurchase, for sure).
> 
> I have started making a list of what products I'll be using for the warmer weather coming up.  We've had such warm weather here, I've already had to make some changes. Trying to decide if I want a gallon of both Moist 24/7 and Moist PRO or just the 24/7


 
1st Question:  Do you Follow Up the MoistPRO with Moist 24/7?  I have both of these sitting in my Hairveda Cart.

2nd Question:  Can I be Your Niece


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1st Question: Do you Follow Up the MoistPRO with Moist 24/7? I have both of these sitting in my Hairveda Cart.
> 
> 2nd Question: Can I be Your Niece


 
#1 - Yes, I did when I used the Moist PRO the other day and my hair came out so nice.  They smell so good, too!  I really should get gallons of each. T, you really need to try them!!!

#2 - My friends say that all the time, too!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> #*1 - Yes, I did when I used the Moist PRO the other day and my hair came out so nice.  They smell so good, too! * I really should get gallons of each.


 
Thanks Girl.  I already have a bottle of the Moist 24/7, but if she has a good sale on the 12th, I'll get another and the MoistPRO

*everyone..........cover your Eyes & pretend you didn't see this post!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

lol. T, no worries, Im right with you. *hangs head and grins* Brownie...I second that niece question...I'm just sayin'


----------



## mkd (Apr 10, 2010)

sigh, we have big lots but none really close, I will be making a special trip though.  Gonna have to see if I can get my hands on this skala

I need to make my HV list, I know I want cocasta, almond glaze and that may be it.  Thanks to Brownie, I have a vatika and whipped gelly I have not opened yet


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> sigh, we have big lots but none really close, I will be making a special trip though. Gonna have to see if I can get my hands on this skala
> 
> I need to make my HV list, I know I want cocasta, almond glaze and that may be it. Thanks to Brownie, I have a vatika and whipped gelly I have not opened yet


 
I'll definitely have to go to at least one of our Big Lots for this Skala for ya'll!! 

MKD, I have one more Vatika left.....


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have been looking at this Product but never hear much about it. Recently, it got a couple of Raves in Name your Favorite DR Product.
> 
> Please keep me posted on this one.



Terri, I took out my rollers and my hair came out nice and soft, bouncy. The Mirta de Perales DC is definitely a keeper.  My only complaint is that as soon as I walked out the house (it was in the 60's) my hair went from bigger to biggest LOL I had to tame it with a scrunchie. It was awful LOL  So no pictures unfortunately.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

Ooooh charz, you're coming to NYC?!!! We are going to tear these stores up! Get your metrocard monies ready because transportation is expensive!!!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

wns I was just gonna hit you up. how was work chicky? are you ok? pm me if ya want lol


----------



## Charz (Apr 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> Ooooh charz, you're coming to NYC?!!! We are going to tear these stores up! Get your metrocard monies ready because transportation is expensive!!!




cough what are you doin on the 16th of May?....ermm ya'll pm me. or skype me, or facebook me, or IM me. everything is charzboss....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

heeeey girl! Work was long but ok. After work I met up with my friend and SO and went to the thai place. I ordered a spicy dish and...I wont do that again! I enjoyed my time with my friend and talking about hair! Before I met up with them, I went to a BSS and purchased silicone mix. It was $3.99 so I figured, why not! I also saw some Mirta de Pirales and....backed away slowly. How was your day?




Day36 said:


> wns I was just gonna hit you up. how was work chicky? are you ok? pm me if ya want lol


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

hanging out with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Charzboss said:


> *cough what are you doin on the 16th of May?*....ermm ya'll pm me. or skype me, or facebook me, or IM me. everything is charzboss....


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Charz, Iz gonna be in there too! Thats the weekend of my graduation, so hopefully I will have graduation monies!!!!!! lol. WNS, im good. Girl I looove spicy thai dishes. mmmm. Did you at least enjoy it, or was it too hot?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 10, 2010)

I wanted to enjoy it, but I couldnt. It was toooooooo hot.....burning my mouth and tongue and ish!!! Towards the end I was able to enjoy it because I think I lost all the feeling in my mouth.




Day36 said:


> Charz, Iz gonna be in there too! Thats the weekend of my graduation, so hopefully I will have graduation monies!!!!!! lol. WNS, im good. Girl I looove spicy thai dishes. mmmm. Did you at least enjoy it, or was it too hot?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> cough what are you doin on the 16th of May?....ermm ya'll pm me. or skype me, or facebook me, or IM me. everything is charzboss....





washnset said:


> hanging out with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gleau oil--I've used it about 3-4 times. It does not have a distinct smell and is easy to spread. It's consistency reminds me of HV avosoya oil. It completely absorbs in my hair and my hair feels really soft. The only reason I would repurchase is bc it is such a super oil combo that I feel I can't go wrong it.  I'm just not wowed by it at the moment.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

Shay! Where have you been love?!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Lamara I'm glad u got ur package
mkd i mailed ur kckt Saturday
T, I mailed ur stuff Saturday too

I'm thinking about going to the store to see what qhemet stuff they have in.

Later today I will twist my hair with my Shea butter mix


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 11, 2010)

Che, I got the sampler from Nature's brew. Do you want anything else besides the shampoo? Let me know...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 11, 2010)

Correction T and mkd, I mailed it off Friday.

Brownie, did you not like any of the natures brew?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

Ladies, Hairveda don't have a store especially in DMV?


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> hanging out with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Day36 said:


> Charz, Iz gonna be in there too! Thats the weekend of my graduation, so hopefully I will have graduation monies!!!!!! lol. WNS, im good. Girl I looove spicy thai dishes. mmmm. Did you at least enjoy it, or was it too hot?





Optimus_Prime said:


> Me too!



Holllaaaaaaa! I will be at The Makeup Show from 9-12 on the 16th. There are gonna be super discounts, to get in though you need a business card showing your a makeup artist 

 It's at the:

*Metropolitan Pavilion*
          125 West 18 street, 
          Bet 6th-7th Avenue, 
          New York City, NY 10011

I don't know where the heck that is. Oh and I hope you don't mind that David is gonna be with me. And that he is a million times more social and excited about natural hair then me 

And whats a good place for a hotel? And would it be better to stay the 15th-16th or the 16th-17th?v I wanna go to KBB too, is that close? And I'm gonna pick up that Dudley DRC!!!!


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> Ladies, Hairveda don't have a store especially in DMV?



They are located near Mt. Rainer but they do not have a store location. I think they are setting one up in the near future though.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Shay! Where have you been love?!


Working.  I work in recreation so this is our busiest time of year.  Ya'll will barely "see" me come May and especially since I may have more responsibilities this summer. I always say you can either lose a ton of weight or gain a ton of weight in the summer. My goal is to lose and I really feel I'm in the right space to do that. Besides I've got my sights on this papi chulo (sp?) too . I will try to get on as much as I can since this board is a stress reliever for me most times .  Supervising staff and programs which people pay for can be .  Working with individuals with disabilities takes it to another level too. I do  my job and cannot see myself doing anything else. Sorry so long .



ltown said:


> Ladies, Hairveda don't have a store especially in DMV?


No, it is one of her goals at some point though. I'm glad you posted this bc it reminded me to say I think the sale is April 16-18th rather than starting on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> Ooooh charz, you're coming to NYC?!!! *We are going to tear these stores up!*


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Holllaaaaaaa! I will be at The Makeup Show from 9-12 on the 16th. There are gonna be super discounts, to get in though you need a business card showing your a makeup artist
> 
> It's at the:
> 
> ...



The KBB store is in downtown Brooklyn on Myrtle and Clinton.  The B54 bus stops there.
If you want to go to BSS, we can go to 125th st.  It's a wild place, but there are miles (literally) of large BSS.

Can we print  business cards for the Makeup Show?
The location is easy to get to.  Manhattan is easy to navigate because it's on a very straightforward street-avenue grid (except chinatown/lower manhattan).


----------



## mkd (Apr 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Correction T and mkd, I mailed it off Friday.
> 
> Brownie, did you not like any of the natures brew?


 Thanks Che, I mailed yours friday too.


----------



## mkd (Apr 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Hi everyone.
> Lamara I'm glad u got ur package
> mkd i mailed ur kckt Saturday
> T, I mailed ur stuff Saturday too
> ...


 When I went to the store that carries qhemet here, they had everything.  Last time I went, they didn't have any BRBC and lots of AOHC.  This time it was the reverse, they had like 10 BRBC and 1 AOHC.  I really don't want to try anything else from the line but they had everything.


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> The KBB store is in downtown Brooklyn on Myrtle and Clinton.  The B54 bus stops there.
> If you want to go to BSS, we can go to 125th st.  It's a wild place, but there are miles (literally) of large BSS.
> 
> Can we print  business cards for the Makeup Show?
> The location is easy to get to.  Manhattan is easy to navigate because it's on a very straightforward street-avenue grid (except chinatown/lower manhattan).



Yes you can....MUFE is gonna be 40% off Smashbox 30% off etc. Tickets are 40 bucks though, but I plan on getting $1000 worth of stuff

Vendors:
http://www.themakeupshow.com/2010/NY/exhibitors.html


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

$1000 worth of stuff charz?!!!! 

are you going to keep it allllllllll for yourself or are you going to sell some of it on ebay for profit?

I dont mind David coming. I want to hear him talk about customer rights and stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Correction *T* and mkd, *I mailed it off Friday*.


 
I mailed yours Friday too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

Is anyone doing their Hair Today????????


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> $1000 worth of stuff charz?!!!!
> 
> are you going to keep it allllllllll for yourself or are you going to sell some of it on ebay for profit?
> 
> I dont mind David coming. I want to hear him talk about customer rights and stuff.



Keeping all of it!!!!!!! Holla!!!!! 

Mind you I don't plan on buying anymore makeup for the rest of the year. Plus that money includes food, hotel, transportation etc lol.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

Waaaait, so all we need are business cards? *cough* I think I may have one....LOL. By when do we have to sign up? Lawd, this isnt going to be pretty. 

And Charz like OP said, KBB is downtown bklyn, so pretty much a train ride away. And, bring on David...you know we have nothing but love for him! Now, is he going to claim to be your assistant? Lol. How is he getting in the show?


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

I want:

MUFE Flash Pallet






MUFE 10 color pallet (2) one just like this though


Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tars


Inglot Freedom System Pallet


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Waaaait, so all we need are business cards? *cough* I think I may have one....LOL. By when do we have to sign up? Lawd, this isnt going to be pretty.
> 
> And Charz like OP said, KBB is downtown bklyn, so pretty much a train ride away. And, bring on David...you know we have nothing but love for him! Now, is he going to claim to be your assistant? Lol. How is he getting in the show?



I doubt it will sell out. You can buy them at the door but it's more expensive I think.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anyone doing their Hair Today????????


 
 it's an all day affair.  Once I start using some stuff up I will start cutting back on doing some stuff.  Like ayurveda possibly.  That will be a loooooooooong time from now though bc those powders last forever. Once I finish the amla and shikakai oils though I will not repurchase.  I've figured out the 6 oils I will stick with:

jbco
cocasta
coconut oil
vatika frosting
possibly gleau (moroccan,camelia seed, sweet almond, jojoba, meadowfoam, and wheat germ oils)
castor morniga (sp? I want to try this from Qhemet)

Did you notice the theme? Castor & coconut oil and then of course the gleau.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

Charz, will tools be on sale? 

Shay, dont think I didnt see the tidbit about papi chulo...get it girl! 

*Just put in a request for my cards to be printed*


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Charz, will tools be on sale?
> 
> Shay, dont think I didnt see the tidbit about papi chulo...get it girl!
> 
> *Just put in a request for my cards to be printed*



Yes, their will be brushes, Makeup BSSs, airbrush machines, train cases costume makeup etc.

See the stuff here 

http://www.themakeupshow.com/2010/NY/exhibitors.html

ADVANCED TICKET SALES ARE NOW OPEN - (Advanced ticket sales closed Thursday, May 13th, 2010 at 5pm EST) - Ticket Purchase click here.

2010 The Makeup Show New York Rates
Show hours 9:00am – 6:00pm

Advance Tickets 
One Day Ticket $45
Two Day Ticket $75

Student Tickets (Students with ID receive a 10% discount) 
One Day Ticket- $40
Two Day Ticket- $67

At the Door – If Available
One Day Ticket $65 - Tax is not included
Two Day Ticket $85 - Tax is not included

A: As the show is a pro-only event, proof that you are a part of the makeup or beauty community will be required to enter the show. This proof may include a license, union card, business card, comp card, tear sheet with name credit, student identification (from beauty/hair/makeup school), letter of employment or from school. As well, The Powder Group will send an advance email to our list that will be able to be printed out and brought to the show as proof of working in the industry. Photo identification will also be required for advance ticket pickup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *it's an all day affair.* Once I start using some stuff up I will start cutting back on doing some stuff. Like ayurveda possibly. That will be a loooooooooong time from now though bc those powders last forever. *Once I finish the amla and shikakai oils though I will not repurchase. I've figured out the 6 oils I will stick with:*
> 
> jbco
> cocasta
> ...


 
Sounds Like a really Nice Day Shay!  Glad you found your Oils.  I think I found mine too.

1) JBCO
2) Wheat Germ
3) Bee Mine _*possibly, not sure*_
4) Either Hempseed or Kukui Nut _*Only one tho' and I haven't tried Kukui yet.*_

*i was able to gift some of my oils to a poster who graciously accepted them and gave them a new home


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

shay you are right, ayurveda products last a looooooooooooooong time! Its like dag...go away! I have a lot of powders and Im going to give some to my friend. I gave her some amla oil yesterday and I STILL have some. Im going to stick with ayurveda, but maybe with just one or two things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

*@Shay:*  I think you use both Moist 24/7 & MoistPRO.  Do you use them both during your Washday?  

And if so, do you always follow up the MoistPRO with Moist 24/7 or do you use something else?

I think another poster (possibly WnS) said MoistPRO Made her hair feel like Straw?  

*WnS*, If it was You, Did you follow up with A Moisturizing Conditioner?????

_*looking into purchasing the MoistPRO during the Sale.*_


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

yup it was me who said that. Im pretty sure that when I used it, I followed up with a good conditioner. Its been sitting on my shelf and I dont think Im going to use it. T, do you want it?




IDareT'sHair said:


> *@Shay:*  I think you use both Moist 24/7 & MoistPRO.  Do you use them both during your Washday?
> 
> And if so, do you always follow up the MoistPRO with Moist 24/7 or do you use something else?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *@Shay:* I think you use both Moist 24/7 & MoistPRO. Do you use them both during your Washday?
> 
> And if so, do you always follow up the MoistPRO with Moist 24/7 or do you use something else?
> 
> ...


 
MoistPRO is a balancing conditioner--moisture & protein so I do not follow up with any type of moisture conditioner. Honestly the only time I follow up with a moisture conditioner is if I do a protein treatment.  Otherwise if I am dcing with a protein dc or with a reconstructor I will still cowash with a protein condish bc that is what I am focusing on for that day.  My hair  protein so this works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> yup it was me who said that. Im pretty sure that when I used it, I followed up with a good conditioner. Its been sitting on my shelf and I dont think Im going to use it. *T, do you want it?*


 
Well.......Yes..... 

I'll think of a reasonable trade.....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

its yours!!!!!!! its about halfway full. PM yo' address!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.......Yes.....
> 
> I'll think of a reasonable trade.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *MoistPRO is a balancing conditioner--moisture & protein so I do not follow up with any type of moisture conditioner.* Honestly the only time I follow up with a moisture conditioner is if I do a protein treatment. Otherwise if I am dcing with a protein dc or with a reconstructor I will still cowash with a protein condish bc that is what I am focusing on for that day. *My hair  protein so this works for me.*


 
Me Too!  Sounds like a Winner!


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 11, 2010)

happy sunday!
primus prime and charbozz, i'll also be at the make up show 
i am also planning to go to kbb!
I'd love to meet you


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

red, are you ready for tomorrows sale?


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

RC, how will you be getting in? business card?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

I Sure Wish I could Come and Hang Out with You All!

Maybe next year...........erplexed


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yes you can....MUFE is gonna be 40% off Smashbox 30% off etc. Tickets are 40 bucks though, but *I plan on getting $1000 worth of stuff*
> 
> Vendors:
> http://www.themakeupshow.com/2010/NY/exhibitors.html





Charzboss said:


> Keeping all of it!!!!!!! Holla!!!!!
> 
> Mind you I don't plan on buying anymore makeup for the rest of the year. Plus *that money includes food, hotel, transportation etc* lol.



Whew! That's understandable.  At first I was like .
I actually want an airbrush kit so that I can do body make-up when I wear my bikinis.  Wonder how much they cost and who sells them.  
I can get the student discount for my ticket.
Just to be sure: they'll let me in with my *ahem* business card, right?
I don't need that email they send out?




redecouvert said:


> happy sunday!
> primus prime and charbozz, i'll also be at the make up show
> i am also planning to go to kbb!
> I'd love to meet you



Great! I'm going to practice my lousy french all afternoon


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 11, 2010)

@washnset: yes ma'am. I won't go crazy. I might get 2 items for a youtube giveaway that I'll be hosting for the francophone subscribers!!

@day36: I am going to pm you! I'm getting there May 15th and leaving on the 18th early. I am so nervous because I've been to NYC several times but always with someone. So I am nervous!! I want to go to KBB and act like a total groupie!
To get in,   I do have business cards and will go there as a beauty blogger


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

oooooooo a mini LHCF meetup. I'ze free on May 16!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @washnset: yes ma'am. I won't go crazy. I might get 2 items for a youtube giveaway that I'll be hosting for the francophone subscribers!!
> 
> @day36: I am going to pm you! I'm getting there May 15th and leaving on the 18th early. I am so nervous because I've been to NYC several times but always with someone. So I am nervous!! I want to go to KBB and act like a total groupie!
> *To get in, I do have business cards and will go there as a beauty blogger*


 
I Want Complete Details from Each One of You After this Meet Up for the rest of us too far away to get there!

@Charz:  Can you shrink the picture of those pallets some?  Thanks


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anyone doing their Hair Today????????


 
Im going to wash with elucence and dc with my homemade dc. Braid my hair back up using tw mist and gt butter. Ive decided to add s-curl back into my reggie for the time being. I just add about a teaspoon to my water bottle( i got a big professional one from sally's). I will keep my hair in braids most of the summer and wear it out for special things only. I didn't restock my stash for april, im going to wait and see how long i can go. I have enough gt butter to last for a while and shampoo ect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Im going to wash with elucence and dc with my homemade dc. Braid my hair back up using tw mist and gt butter. Ive decided to add s-curl back into my reggie for the time being. I just add about a teaspoon to my water bottle( i got a big professional one from sally's). *I will keep my hair in braids most of the summer and wear it out for special things only.* I didn't restock my stash for april, im going to wait and see how long i can go. I have enough gt butter to last for a while and shampoo ect.


 
Hi LaColocha!  

How's Third Shift Going?

We Miss You Girl....... 

Sounds Like a Good Plan.....


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi LaColocha!
> 
> How's Third Shift Going?
> 
> ...


 
Hey t, its going well. Im here but ive been staying back because ive been tempted to buy hair products.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

RC, can I attend as your *ahem* assistant? I need proof of that? lol. And def pm me when all details get settled. Even if I dont make it to the show, I will meet up with you ladies and have some fun!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2010)

When did scurl get so expensive. I got a small bottle for $5.87, i wonder why they raised the price. A small bottle used to be $3 something and the 16 oz was $5 something. When this is gone im going to sally's, a 16oz will last me all summer.


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Waaaait, so all we need are business cards? *cough* I think I may have one....LOL. By when do we have to sign up? Lawd, this isnt going to be pretty.
> 
> And Charz like OP said, KBB is downtown bklyn, so pretty much a train ride away. And, bring on David...you know we have nothing but love for him! Now, is he going to claim to be your assistant? Lol. How is he getting in the show?



Oh and u can bring a guest .


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

whaaaaaaat?! Any of you other ladies that are not bringing a guest, may I be your guest? I would pay for half of the ticket. Any takers? lol.


----------



## Charz (Apr 11, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Whew! That's understandable.  At first I was like .
> I actually want an airbrush kit so that I can do body make-up when I wear my bikinis.  Wonder how much they cost and who sells them.
> I can get the student discount for my ticket.
> Just to be sure: they'll let me in with my *ahem* business card, right?
> ...



Nope, I emailed them to make sure. And to make sure that that I could bring a guest aka David.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2010)

Im going to do something i haven't done before. Im going to go another week before redoing these braids. I washed and conditioned and they don't look bad at all. Kind of scared though because i don't want them to start locking but my roots look pretty good. I will see how it goes this time and if its not too rough to detangle, i will start to go two weeks with braids in. Washing once a week still. I don't think i will baggy this year, I miss tiffers and that was her challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Im going to do something i haven't done before. Im going to go another week before redoing these braids. I washed and conditioned and they don't look bad at all. Kind of scared though because i don't want them to start locking but my roots look pretty good. I will see how it goes this time and if its not too rough to detangle, i will start to go two weeks with braids in. Washing once a week still. I don't think i will baggy this year, *I miss tiffers and that was her challenge*.


 
So Do I!  She was sooooooooo much fun. Maybe she'll come back soon.

Yeah, I may go back to Co-Washing Once a Week.  I wish I could keep up the twice a week, but it's too much manipulation. 

Maybe when I get some Hair and Can Wet Bun everyday or something, but  uhmm...not right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

I Have a Feeling, Imma be using up alot of stuff all at once. 

I looked at a few bottles, jars and the like, and they may all be done at or about the same time.  Which is such a Good Feeling.......

I would like to start my 'Testing' of Dominican Hair Products in July (after my next T/U).  But it's all contingent on how much stuff I use up between now & then.

OT:  I wish Ya'll would stop talking about that Trip when you all know WE want to come too!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Do I! She was sooooooooo much fun. Maybe she'll come back soon.
> 
> Yeah, I may go back to Co-Washing Once a Week. I wish I could keep up the twice a week, but it's too much manipulation.
> 
> Maybe when I get some Hair and Can Wet Bun everyday or something, but uhmm...not right now.


 
Im not going to cowash either because it takes too long for my hair to dry. I don't want my scalp to start stinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

Once a Week should Keep me in the Challenge.  I'll stick to that for now.  

I loved doing it twice a week.  If I had more length, I'd continue.....

Plus I'm drying under the dryer and Slapping a Wig on Top of That

It's a Great Way to Use Up Stuff, Especially if you wear a Wash N Go!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> shay you are right, *ayurveda products last a looooooooooooooong time!* Its like dag...go away! I have a lot of powders and Im going to give some to my friend. I gave her some amla oil yesterday and I STILL have some. Im going to stick with ayurveda, but maybe with just one or two things.


 
Washnset so true to the bold, I was in ayurveda challenges 08/09 and sold some powders but still have fenugreek and hisibiscus. I finally got tried of mixing so those are all I'll be using too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> Washnset so true to the bold, *I was in ayurveda challenges 08/09 *and sold some powders but still have fenugreek and hisibiscus. I finally got tried of mixing so those are all I'll be using too!


 
LTown:  Did you enjoy it?  And how were your Results?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

I used up Giovanni Magnetic Reconstructor.  I'm telling ya'll for the last time   I'm quitting Giovanni and any other product line that has weird shaped bottles and tubes. I hate them!!!! I know I can get the Giovanni Direct in liters with a pump bc I have two and maybe the Smooth as Silk condish but that's about it. The Desert Essence conditioners I have are in tubes and they smell  but nothing spectacular so no need to repurchase those.  The only tube I will deal with is Alba Botanica leave in bc I have no problem with it.  Thank goodness my pumps are here because I need those for my conditioners.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anyone doing their Hair Today????????


 
I did my wash with Jasmine nourshing just use all my sample and steam with Bone marrow. Like I told you I probably should have not steam or use it that long but I love the texture.  

You ladies who are going to the makeup do think about us that can't go. I'll be in WV for graduation. I can't wear makeup but sure wish I could I know that sale is going to be off the chain! 

Shay like I told Washnset, being in that ayurveda challenge I too had alot of powders. I may sell fenugreek, hibiscus  I not down with mixing anymore.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> LTown: Did you enjoy it? And how were your Results?


 
Oh it was great, trying something natural and experimenting with powders/oils during the time I was transitioning to natural made my hair soft.  No regrets! I think I'm just messy when mixing powders, I've use conditioners, made tea rinses which is probably what I'll stick to if I don't sell. I'm finding so many natural conditioner I don't like mixing anymore. Do you want some to try with? I have fenugreek, hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> Oh it was great, trying something natural and experimenting with powders/oils during the time I was transitioning to natural made my hair soft. No regrets! I think I'm just messy when mixing powders, I've use conditioners, made tea rinses which is probably what I'll stick to if I don't sell. I'm finding so many natural conditioner I don't like mixing anymore. *Do you want some to try with? I have fenugreek, hibiscus.*


 
Naw Girl  I gave up mixing stuff a long time ago.  _*but thanks anyway*_

Give it to me off the shelf


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> I did my wash with Jasmine nourshing just use all my sample and steam with Bone marrow. Like I told you I probably should have not steam or use it that long but I love the texture.
> 
> You ladies who are going to the makeup do think about us that can't go. I'll be in WV for graduation. I can't wear makeup but sure wish I could I know that sale is going to be off the chain!
> 
> Shay like I told Washnset, being in that ayurveda challenge I too had alot of powders. I may sell fenugreek, hibiscus I not down with mixing anymore.


 
I premixed those bad boys as soon as I got them. When I get a new box I add it to the mix. It takes everything in me to make the tea bags and add the oils every weekend.  If I use up the tea bags before the powders then I will go back to just adding the powders to my condishes until they are done.


----------



## mkd (Apr 11, 2010)

I really like the results of aryuvedic powders but I am tired of mixing stuff too.  I am going to try to keep it up because my hair seems stronger and I have less splits.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Correction T and mkd, I mailed it off Friday.
> 
> Brownie, did you not like any of the natures brew?


 
I really like the Hair Butter, the Nourishment Oil, and the Ultimate Body Butter.  I loved the Body Butter, actually. I didn't try the Aloe & Sea shampoo or the Aloe Moisture. I got a large size of the Hair Butter  and one came in the sample bag so I was gonna throw that in, also.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 11, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Working. I work in recreation so this is our busiest time of year. Ya'll will barely "see" me come May and especially since I may have more responsibilities this summer. I always say you can either lose a ton of weight or gain a ton of weight in the summer. My goal is to lose and I really feel I'm in the right space to do that. *Besides I've got my sights on this papi chulo* (sp?) too . I will try to get on as much as I can since this board is a stress reliever for me most times . Supervising staff and programs which people pay for can be . Working with individuals with disabilities takes it to another level too. I do  my job and cannot see myself doing anything else. Sorry so long .
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is one of her goals at some point though. I'm glad you posted this bc it reminded me to say I think *the sale is April 16-18th* rather than starting on Monday.


 
Shay, you're right about the dates!!  Thanks!! 
...Don't forget about us!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 11, 2010)

hey ladies
i have been on and off this weekend. i just got in the house from a long weekend and will not be twisting my hair tonight lol. i just cant do it. i will be doing it tomorrow night though.
so i just got finished rubbing my scalp with bee mine, spraying my hair with my mix of water, aloe juice, coconut oil and apricot kernal oil and then moisturizing with my shea butter mix.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey ladies, I'm home working on my paper. I did my hair yesterday, but I have to color tomorrow so its back under the Pibbs again. Wish I had my steamer :-(


----------



## chebaby (Apr 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I really like the Hair Butter, the Nourishment Oil, and the Ultimate Body Butter.  I loved the Body Butter, actually. I didn't try the Aloe & Sea shampoo or the Aloe Moisture. I got a large size of the Hair Butter and one came in the sample bag so I was gonna throw that in, also.


 thanx. i like the butter. but the more it melts because of the weather, the more it reminds me of vatika frosting


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

I went to Target today and they had the NTM shampoo and conditioner on sale for $4.94. I purchased both of them. I had a 10% off coupon so I saved a few more cents.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

BM, what happened to your steamah?

Hey ladies, that Skala is holding up. I havent moisturized or touched my hair since I did it. It still feels good and soft


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

I cant wait to try Skala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Day36 said:


> BM, what happened to your steamah?
> 
> *Hey ladies, that Skala is holding up.* I havent moisturized or touched my hair since I did it. It still feels good and soft


----------



## Day36 (Apr 11, 2010)

WNS check your pms


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Nope, I emailed them to make sure. And to make sure that that I could bring a guest aka David.



Awesome!



Day36 said:


> whaaaaaaat?! Any of you other ladies that are not bringing a guest, may I be your guest? I would pay for half of the ticket. Any takers? lol.



You can be my guest.  I'll buy a student ticket.



Day36 said:


> BM, what happened to your steamah?
> 
> Hey ladies, that Skala is holding up. I havent moisturized or touched my hair since I did it. It still feels good and soft





washnset said:


> I cant wait to try Skala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Still .


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> BM, what happened to your steamah?



My steamah went kaput. I don't know what happened. I already talked to Marc at salonsrus and he wants me to ship it back to the company. He said that they'll either fix it or send me a new one. I've been super busy and haven't had a chance to mail it out. It'll definitely get done this week. I miss my steamer!  I even named him Pedro and we're getting married soon


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, my ng felt dry (I was shocked ), so I cowashed.  I finished Tropical Cinnamon rinse and a JASON Apricot condish.  I won't repurchase either.
I still have 2 more JASON condishs to finish.  Like another poster said, they make the hair a bit waxy.  Me no like, but they're still usable.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My steamah went kaput. I don't know what happened. I already talked to Marc at salonsrus and he wants me to ship it back to the company. He said that they'll either fix it or send me a new one. I've been super busy and haven't had a chance to mail it out. It'll definitely get done this week. I miss my steamer! I even named him Pedro and we're getting married soon


BostonMaria, my steamer went down too and I tried to ship it back $80 way too much when the steamer only cost $129. So I took it apart and the internal tube came off the main outlet value, so I hooked it back up. It happen because I bend the hood back too far to store it, so now I just keep it up right.  If you don't want to spend that money have DH look at it.


----------



## Charz (Apr 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> BostonMaria, my steamer went down too and I tried to ship it back $80 way too much when the steamer only cost $129. So I took it apart and the internal tube came off the main outlet value, so I hooked it back up. It happen because I bend the hood back too far to store it, so now I just keep it up right.  If you don't want to spend that money have DH look at it.



Dang those new model steamers must have a defect in them!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 12, 2010)

See now i want some skala too, sounds like some shrimp. I need to see ingredients. Does anyone know where i can find them?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My steamah went kaput. I don't know what happened. I already talked to Marc at salonsrus and he wants me to ship it back to the company. He said that they'll either fix it or send me a new one. I've been super busy and haven't had a chance to mail it out. It'll definitely get done this week. I miss my steamer!  I even named him Pedro and we're getting married soon



Boston what happened? Boston has the older model she got hers before they posted the ultra light I was  while she was steaming!



ltown said:


> BostonMaria, my steamer went down too and I tried to ship it back $80 way too much when the steamer only cost $129. So I took it apart and the internal tube came off the main outlet value, so I hooked it back up. It happen because I bend the hood back too far to store it, so now I just keep it up right.  If you don't want to spend that money have DH look at it.



ltown which on do you have? 

Dag what is going on with these steamers?,  you ladies are scaring me!

I still use distilled water even though they say tap!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> BostonMaria, my steamer went down too and I tried to ship it back $80 way too much when the steamer only cost $129. So I took it apart and the internal tube came off the main outlet value, so I hooked it back up. It happen because I bend the hood back too far to store it, so now I just keep it up right.  *If you don't want to spend that money have DH look at it.*



DH is useless, trust me on that one

It was going to cost $80 via USPS? or UPS?
That's insane.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> DH is useless, trust me on that one
> 
> It was going to cost $80 via USPS? or UPS?
> That's insane.



And you called mark and he wouldn't provide something. I am sure it wouldn't cost him $80 to ship!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> And you called mark and he wouldn't provide something. I am sure it wouldn't cost him $80 to ship!!!!



Trust me I'd never pay that much for shipping. I'd just send it through my DD's company mailroom 

I just got frustrated and took it apart myself. I see what the problem is now. The inside pipe was dirty. I made the mistake of adding a few drops of oil inside and it wreaked havoc on my steamer. I will try to fix it before I even attempt to send it back.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm patiently waiting for the njoi creations sale to start!!


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought it was going to start this morning. I've been camping in front of the computer and I have to get ready to go to classes. I have classes all day and won't be able to log in until tonight...I guess I'll miss the sale
I have to say I am kind of frustrated..sales should start at midnight 

Edit: Day36,I'll pm you so we can talk about the make up show


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Trust me I'd never pay that much for shipping. I'd just send it through my DD's company mailroom
> 
> I just got frustrated and took it apart myself. I see what the problem is now. The inside pipe was dirty. I made the mistake of adding a few drops of oil inside and it wreaked havoc on my steamer. I will try to fix it before I even attempt to send it back.



Okay because for a minute I was like $80  that is like a whole new steamer! I am glad you found what might be wrong! Whew!


----------



## mkd (Apr 12, 2010)

I used the shea moisture hibiscus and coconut hair milk on my DD's hair last night.  I really like it, her hair was very moisturized this morning.  I think its a keeper.


----------



## Charz (Apr 12, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I thought it was going to start this morning. I've been camping in front of the computer and I have to get ready to go to classes. I have classes all day and won't be able to log in until tonight...I guess I'll miss the sale
> I have to say I am kind of frustrated..sales should start at midnight
> 
> Edit: Day36,I'll pm you so we can talk about the make up show



Red how did you get a press pass? I just emailed them linking them to my youtube page.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> DH is useless, trust me on that one
> 
> It was going to cost $80 via USPS? or UPS?
> That's insane.


\

I tried both and it the length of the box that going to get.  So that why I took it apart myself. 

JJamiah, I'm at work but I brough mine last year Apr-May time frame.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to wash my hair and do something different with it today.  Maybe even henna but I have to go to work.  I want to try out my new Curls products and use up some DC.

MKD- I really like the hair milk too...definitely worth $10 and the drive to Target.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 12, 2010)

OK so I just put the steamer plastic bottle in the microwave and it melted LMAO
Yep I think its time to buy a new steamer


----------



## Day36 (Apr 12, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> You can be my guest.  I'll buy a student ticket.



OP, Im down to go to the Sunday show. Thats when we're meeting right? lol. Blame school, my memory is shot. Will go back and read. As long as nothing comes up and I can still go, I will pay for half the ticket. Thank you soooo much girly!


----------



## mkd (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OK so I just put the steamer plastic bottle in the microwave and it melted LMAO
> Yep I think its time to buy a new steamer


 BM, maybe they can just send you a new bottle.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 12, 2010)

ok i need to go back and read since i havent been on much. i want to meet up too lol. let me go read what yall talking about.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> DH is useless, trust me on that one
> 
> It was going to cost $80 via USPS? or UPS?
> That's insane.


 


BostonMaria said:


> OK so I just put the steamer plastic bottle in the microwave and it melted LMAO
> Yep I think its time to buy a new steamer


 
No you have not had it that long, maybe get a new bottle.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

MS. IDARET, I got it!

*THANK SO MUCH! *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Trust me I'd never pay that much for shipping. I'd just send it through my DD's company mailroom
> 
> I just got frustrated and took it apart myself. I see what the problem is now. *The inside pipe was dirty. I made the mistake of adding a few drops of oil inside and it wreaked havoc on my steamer.* I will try to fix it before I even attempt to send it back.


 
Ya'll Better Quit trying to pour Oils and Perfumes down your SteamAhs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> JJamiah, I'm at work but I brough mine last year Apr-May time frame.


 
I bought mine last year before Joining LHCF.  This one is Similar to mine.  The only problem I have had is when I dropped the Plastic Reservoir and cracked it.  I was able to replace just that water thing for $24.99 (which has made me ever so cautious about how I treat it) now.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 12, 2010)

update on njoi sales: I have a short break between classes and went to check out the store...so far I decided not to get anything. The exotic body butter looks tempting but I have all the butters...

@charbozz: I sent them a link to my beauty blog and I'll also present my business card once i get there...hopefully it should be enough?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought mine last year before Joining LHCF. This one is Similar to mine. The only problem I have had is when I dropped the Plastic Reservoir and cracked it. I was able to replace just that water thing for $24.99 (which has made me ever so cautious about how I treat it) now.


 

Mine look almost like this one too!  If mine stop working I'll be done with steamer that why after pricing shipping cost I'm very cautious on handling it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> Mine look almost like this one too! If mine stop working I'll be done with steamer that why after pricing shipping cost I'm very cautious on handling it now.


 
Me Too Girl. 

I was jamming it in my Walk-In, Dropping the Water thing.......etc....

Not No Mo'


----------



## chebaby (Apr 12, 2010)

so far i do not like the shea moisture coconut and hibiscus milk. my hair feels dry.

and this weather is getting on my nerves. i woke up with a sore throat, my ears ache and my coconut oil is back to solid. wth man lol.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 12, 2010)

im so crazy, my mind is all over the place. i forgot to mention that i used the jessicurl wdt today. i shampooed with aphogee shampoo for damage hair and then slathered on the wdt. i detangled with my fingers and let it sit with a plastic cap for 10 minutes and then rinsed. my hair was soft but it wasnt jumping for joy lol. this will not be a repurchase. i think i will let my mom use it for pre poos.
and im so excited, my mom co washes now. well shes been doing it but it was like once in a while. now she does it every week instead of using shampoo. and to be honest her flatiron comes out better when she co washes her hair. it looks like the dominicans did it, not to toot my own horn


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies..........Well, my time off ended today and tommorrow I am back at the Officeerplexed but thankful and blessed to have a J-O-B to go to.

It was nice while it lasted, and I can't believe I waited until the day before I have to go back to attempt to do some Spring Cleaning

I really just enjoyed doing 'nothing' No Worries.

Don't think I'll be co-washing or anything tommorrow, unless I get this huge "Urge" 

I'll just wait until Saturday.  I did write out my Regi tho'.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies..........Well, my time off ended today and tommorrow I am back at the Officeerplexed but thankful and blessed to have a J-O-B to go to.
> 
> It was nice while it lasted, and I can't believe I waited until the day before I have to go back to attempt to do some Spring Cleaning
> 
> ...



 your going to make it to the next vacation  

I am glad  you got to enjoy doing nothing with no worries those are the best! 

I am still spring cleaning. Just did my gardening yesterday. Mowed the lawn on Saturday in between the kids baseball games.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> your going to make it to the next vacation
> 
> *I am glad you got to enjoy doing nothing with no worries those are the best! *
> 
> I am still spring cleaning. Just did my gardening yesterday. Mowed the lawn on Saturday in between the kids baseball games.


 
Yeah....Like I was telling you, I'll prolly take the Friday Before & Tues After Memorial Day and Tues - Friday the week of the 4th of July and same w/Labor Day. (Lord Willing).

I always _try_ take my vacation around the Holidays to extend my time off.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 12, 2010)

fron the njoi creations sale, I purchased a coconut cream hairdressing. I was hoping she would have the sweet coconut pomade, but she didnt. maybe next time.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....Like I was telling you, I'll prolly take the Friday Before & Tues After Memorial Day and Tues - Friday the week of the 4th of July and same w/Labor Day. (Lord Willing).
> 
> I always _try_ take my vacation around the Holidays to extend my time off.



This is usually how I calendar hubbies days off too. BUT they caught on and started to do the same


----------



## chebaby (Apr 12, 2010)

this guy just told me a joke and i feel crazy 'cause i dont get it lol.
he said, what bank does lil wayne keep his money in?
me: shrug shoulders
him: suntrust. get it? SUN TRUST
me:


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing new is going on with me but the s-curl is just as good as i remembered. I add about a teaspoon to 12oz of water and it was enough. I may not have to buy another bottle at all. My hair is really soft and moisturized. I used my spritz and then sealed with gt butter. Tw mist is taking a seat just until the weather changes again. Its kind of cold now but its not affecting my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> this guy just told me a joke and *i feel crazy 'cause i dont get it *lol.
> he said, what bank does lil wayne keep his money in?
> me: shrug shoulders
> him: suntrust. get it? SUN TRUST
> me:


 
me either


----------



## mkd (Apr 12, 2010)

Che thanks, I got my KCKT!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 12, 2010)

^^^^ i hope you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

Well Ladies................We are all on Course to a Summer filled with Healthy Hair Plans.

I still haven't decided if I can do this wig all summa-long. That sounds like some kind of Torture!

If so, I need to start looking for a new one/same style.  I'm kinda' scared to shampoo this one and have it come out looking like 'what'..... 

Alf or somebody...


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, maybe they can just send you a new bottle.



Yeah I think I just need a new steamer. I am so mad at myself right now.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Better Quit trying to pour Oils and Perfumes down your SteamAhs.



Wait... pero ven aca, mira no you didn't just give me the side eye!!!! Let's fight! LMAO


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 12, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ...Don't forget about us!!!!


Of course I won't forget about ya'll.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I always _try_ take my vacation around the Holidays to extend my time off.


Me too! Everybody mad back at work and I got an extra day or two off.

I finished my last ACV rinse from Hairveda. So the sale is right on time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah I think I just need a new steamer. I am so mad at myself right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... pero ven aca, mira no you didn't just give me the side eye!!!! Let's fight! LMAO


 
Girl, I was DONE when you put the Plastic Thing (whatever that was) in the Microwave and Melted it.............erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Of course I won't forget about ya'll.


 
Okay...I didn't ask for the Translation yesterday  But I think I got the Gist of It.  

Go Shay!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 12, 2010)

ok why is my legs freezing??? i thought i had alergies with the sore throat and ear ache but now my legs are freezing and i feel baaaaddddd. man i should have come to work friday and took today off.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok why is my legs freezing??? i thought i had alergies with the sore throat and ear ache but now my legs are freezing and i feel baaaaddddd. man i should have come to work friday and took today off.


 
Listen to you body and get some rest!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok why is my legs freezing??? i* thought i had alergies with the sore throat and ear ache but now my legs are freezing and i feel baaaaddddd. man i should have come to work friday and took today off*.


 


ltown said:


> *Listen to you body and get some rest!*


 
I sure hope Che went home


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 12, 2010)

Day36 said:


> OP, Im down to go to *the Sunday show. Thats when we're meeting right? *lol. Blame school, my memory is shot. Will go back and read. As long as nothing comes up and I can still go, I will pay for half the ticket. Thank you soooo much girly!



Not sure , I'll reread too, and open up ical.  We should prolly take stock of who wants to go and plan accordingly so every ticket holder has a guest and no one pays more than they need to.



BostonMaria said:


> Yeah I think I just need a new steamer. I am so mad at myself right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... *pero ven aca, mira no you didn't just give me the side eye!!!!* Let's fight! LMAO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Not sure , I'll reread too, and open up ical. *We should prolly take stock of who wants to go and plan accordingly so every ticket holder has a guest and no one pays more than they need to.*


 
I Need a Plane Ticket!


----------



## Charz (Apr 12, 2010)

I am going to the Sunday show FYI. I already have tickets. I submitted a request to go in as a beauty blogger, hopefully I have enough subscribers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am going to the Sunday show FYI. I already have tickets. *I submitted a request to go in as a beauty blogger, hopefully I have enough subscribers*.


 
I Hope you do too Charz!

Now I want All Ya'll's Faces (and Hair) "Beat to the Death!"  

_*that's what the guys use to say at this salon i use to go to back in the day, when somebody's face was made-up and banging. _


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Need a Plane Ticket!



Where do you live?


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 12, 2010)

I finished my acidifying poo from elucence, it is a repurchase.  I have to order a couple of things from elucence.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally got my Hairveda stuff.  Trying to decide if I'll use it tomorrow or try and use up some open stuff.  I can't believe I get a few days before the sale I should have just waited.

I think I'll use something that is open tomorrow despite the fact that you all have been raving about the Moist PRO an 24/7.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am starting to like the Moist PRO even more than the 24/7! My hair feels so good after using it!!! And the smell is so yummy. 

I am working overtime Thursday night so I have to make sure I get back from break in time to get mine in on Hairveda before it gets too crazy!!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

awww i feel so much better today. im still stuffy but my legs dont hurt and im not freezing. last night on the drive home i cried all the way home lol. im such a baby. but i was shaking i was so cold.
any way i couldnt do anything to my hair except put on my bonnet. today i didnt want to co wash for fear of getting sick so i just sprayed my hair with juices and berries and shea butter and then hopped in the shower. my hair feels great. but i had to walk across campus in the rain so i hope i dont get sick againerplexed


----------



## mkd (Apr 13, 2010)

Hope you feel better Che.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I was DONE when you put the Plastic Thing (whatever that was) in the Microwave and Melted it.............erplexed



I should take a picture of mah steamer. Its in 20 pieces.... wires and nails everywhere. I pretty much murdered it.


----------



## Arian (Apr 13, 2010)

I have to get in on this...I have to use up soooo much stuff, it's unreal...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Where do you live?


 
Ohio.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

tomorrow i plan on using up a bottle of vo5 moisture milks.
i really need to put my hair back in twists.
and since ive been back on using shea butter i must say i really do love buttersandbars shes butter. my only problem is it had little grains in it, but its so creamy. and you get so much for a good price. 
whenever i feel up to do my twists they will be done with kbb hair milk and shea butter.
but i havent even deep conditioned for what seems like forever. ive only been doing instant conditioningthats not good.

on another note that juices and berries is amazing. my hair is still so very moist and i think i sprayed my hair about 10am.
i cant wait for this summer to take a trip to the exit the apple store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I decided not to Co-Wash today.  (Just not feeling it), although I should.

I will wait until Saturday.  I will probably revert back to Saturday(s) only.  Who Knows?

I guess we'll see as it gets warmer.


----------



## robot. (Apr 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am going to the Sunday show FYI. I already have tickets. I submitted a request to go in as a beauty blogger, hopefully I have enough subscribers.



what show this be? 


anyway. njoi sale sucked. they ain't have jack i wanted.

shea moisture is disappointing too, except for the DC. but it don't match up to my mozeke mask.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2010)

I finished Desert Essence Ginger and Green Apple and Red Raspberry conditioners. I will not repurchase either.  I think I will be trying out Mozeke soon. I'm interested in the Carrot Protein Conditioner and the Avocado Conditioning Rinse.

Went to Target at lunch with a coworker. Walked out with 7 headbands . They didn't have any Miss Jessie's (which I don't care about) or Shea Moisture (too bad--I wanted to try this).


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate the ORS Replenishing Pak taking the extra I bought at sally's back and won't repurchase this. If I had the patience I'd clarify and do my hair again. I won't do that until next week this isn't good at all!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Ladies, what's up!!!!!!! I just finish co-wash with Hair One Jojoba, it's ok just using it up. 
Che, I'm glad you took a day to rest and get better. My shea butter from butternbar don't have grains but I may not know because I melt it and mix it with others oils for my skin.


----------



## Charz (Apr 13, 2010)

robot. said:


> what show this be?
> 
> 
> anyway. njoi sale sucked. they ain't have jack i wanted.
> ...



The Makeup Show ---no seriously that is what it's called.

ETA: What ya'll buyin from the Hairveda Sale?


----------



## robot. (Apr 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> The Makeup Show ---no seriously that is what it's called.
> 
> ETA: What ya'll buyin from the Hairveda Sale?



i'm glad you asked because i was FULLY prepared to re-up on condish, when i realized... i ain't gonna have no hair.  i'll be better off waiting for the black friday sale.

idk. i might just buy one bottle instead of the *mumbles number* i was gonna buy.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

ltown said:


> Hey Ladies, what's up!!!!!!! I just finish co-wash with Hair One Jojoba, it's ok just using it up.
> Che, I'm glad you took a day to rest and get better. My shea butter from butternbar don't have grains but I may not know because I melt it and mix it with others oils for my skin.


i want to melt my shea butter and mix it with oils but i just love it by itself
i have no problem mixing the cheap yellow shea butter but this one i like to use as it comes.

ETA: the grains are really small like salt. if i put it on my hair i dont notice. but when i use it on my face i can feel it.


----------



## mkd (Apr 13, 2010)

I just finished mixing up the last of a pound of shea butter from buttersnbars.  I love their shea.  its grainy as heyall but it doesn't bother me because it is so creamy and smells so good.  I will be ordering a pound tomorrow and reupping on my vitamins as well.


----------



## robot. (Apr 13, 2010)

why are y'all getting grainy shea butter!? they're making me look bad!  all my shea from them is perfect and i've ordered twice. i wonder what gives...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

i plan on ordering a pound in a few minutes. i have been thinking on it for about a week so now i think im just gonna go on and order it.
while i do love my yellow bss shea butter i wouldnt call it quality because i always assume yellow shea is mixed with palm oil.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 13, 2010)

just stopping by to say hello. sitting with a pre-poo wasting time..lol i could be studying..lol
I finished LaVida given by nature ayurvedic hair oil...let's see what I can use up *looks around*


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 13, 2010)

I just met up with Day36 and she gave me some oils *hugs*

I will not buy anything from HV *repeats to self 1000* times.

I was disappointed in the njoi creations sale too. I purchased a coconut cream hairdressing for $5.00.

T, I mailed your package today. 

Lamara, I sent a jar for the WDT today too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *ETA: What ya'll buyin from the Hairveda Sale?*


 
I'd like to get:

Acai Berry Conditioner
Moist 24/7
MoistPro
Almond Glaze....

_*but might end up with nada*_


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 13, 2010)

I am also not buying anything from hairveda b/c most of her products have citrus oils. Only cocasta works for me

@washnset: you're not the only  one


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

i dont plan on getting anything from the hairveda sale. but i do want reviews on how the new conditioner smells lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i dont plan on getting anything from the hairveda sale.* but i do want reviews on how the new conditioner smells lol.


 
I may not either.  I will put the items in my Cart and see what happens


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^^lmao, thats how it starts.
the only thing i have on my mind to get is shea butter and some more myhoneychild hair creams. but i havent even touched two of the other mhc hair creams i purchase so that'll be a while.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 13, 2010)

which mhc creams do you have ?




chebaby said:


> ^^^^lmao, thats how it starts.
> the only thing i have on my mind to get is shea butter and some more myhoneychild hair creams. but i havent even touched two of the other mhc hair creams i purchase so that'll be a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey I found a Bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14 & 1 in My Stash.  I'm never, ever gonna use that stuff. Ever.

If anyone wants....pm me.

The little plastic cover on the cap is off.  

But it's totally full.


----------



## mkd (Apr 13, 2010)

I just co washed and used KCCC with KCKT.   If my hair is still dry and crunchy tomorrow, I am giving the KCCC away.  It makes my hair look good but feel very nasty.  

I really want some curlformers but I am going to hold off and see if I can get them for mothers day

I am going  to have to cancel my hair appt for saturday because my son's first tee ball game is that day and they have a lot of activities planned. I am really excited to  get my hair straightened because I can tell it has grown and its longer than my hair has ever been before.


----------



## mkd (Apr 13, 2010)

I just noticed the KCKT doesn't have any water in it, I don't know how my hair is going to like that.


----------



## robot. (Apr 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> I just co washed and used KCCC with KCKT.   If my hair is still dry and crunchy tomorrow, I am giving the KCCC away.  It makes my hair look good but feel very nasty.
> 
> I really want some curlformers but I am going to hold off and see if I can get them for mothers day
> 
> I am going  to have to cancel my hair appt for saturday because my son's first tee ball game is that day and they have a lot of activities planned. I am really excited to  get my hair straightened because I can tell it has grown and its longer than my hair has ever been before.



as much as it confuses me, if you don't want it, i'll take your kccc.  please.  for me, the kccc works so much better WITHOUT the kckt.


----------



## mkd (Apr 13, 2010)

robot. said:


> as much as it confuses me, if you don't want it, i'll take your kccc.  please.  for me, *the kccc works so much better WITHOUT the kckt.*



 really robot?  This is my first time trying it with the kckt.  My hair looks nice when i use the kccc  alone but it is sooooo dry like it feels like it is snapping and breaking off.  I will let you know if i get rid of the kccc.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

@wns i have the myhoneychild honey hair cream, type 3 hair cream and type 4 hair cream. so far i like the honey hair cream but havent tried the other two. the honey cream smells like syrup so im scared to use it because i know the bees will be after me lol.

@mkd, i never noticed the kckt didnt have water in it. thats odd. but i hope you like it.


im selling all my hair gels(except the qhemet soft hold gel) so if anyone wants them just offer me a price.
i have an 8oz of kccc
big jug of olive oil eco styler
big thing of la bella lots of curls
16oz of koils by nature soothing peppermint gel(which i love, but for slicking my hair i cant just use shea butter)


----------



## robot. (Apr 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> [/B]
> really robot?  This is my first time trying it with the kckt.  My hair looks nice when i use the kccc  alone but it is sooooo dry like it feels like it is snapping and breaking off.  I will let you know if i get rid of the kccc.



i always used the kckt + kccc, but it always made my hair feel really stripped and raw. like, when i applied the kccc, my strands felt completely naked. 

i decided to ditch the kckt and the feeling completely disappeared. i wonder what gives, considering they're "supposed to work better together."


----------



## mkd (Apr 13, 2010)

robot. said:


> i always used the kckt + kccc, but it always made my hair feel really stripped and raw. like, when i applied the kccc, my strands felt completely naked.
> 
> i decided to ditch the kckt and the feeling completely disappeared. i wonder what gives, considering they're "supposed to work better together."


 Robot, this is the PERFECT description for how my hair feels when I apply kccc.  I wasn't sure how to describe it but it feels stripped and rough not silky and smooth like it usually feels with conditioner in it.


----------



## robot. (Apr 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> Robot, this is the PERFECT description for how my hair feels when I apply kccc.  I wasn't sure how to describe it but it feels stripped and rough not silky and smooth like it usually feels with conditioner in it.



i wonder if others have this feeling? i haven't had it with ANY other type of gel before.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2010)

did yall know the peaceloveandsunshine store was back opened? i purchased a sample size of the hello sweet thang and coconut lemongrass. i need to see if i like it before i commit to a huge 8oz size because that size lasts forever.

i also purchase a pound of shea butter and some sweet almond oil from buttersnbars. ive never tried sao before so i hope i like it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> The Makeup Show ---no seriously that is what it's called.
> 
> ETA: What ya'll buyin from the Hairveda Sale?



I'm getting 3 bottles of Cocasta since its 30% off. If I don't get gallons, I'll get 3 each of the Moist PRO and the 24/7. 

ETA: and 2 bottles of the new conditioner.

-Vatika Frosting 50% OFF

-SitriNillah DC 20% OFF

-Whipped Gelly 20% OFF

-CoCasta Oil 30% OFF

-Whipped Cream 20%OFF

-URBAN AROMA Artisan Soaps-20% OFF

-PUR Buttercreme-50% OFF


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> I just noticed the KCKT doesn't have any water in it, I don't know how my hair is going to like that.


 
I have kckt but have been using KBB hair milk with KCCC and my hair has been soft. I don't use alot of the KCCC.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> @wns i have the myhoneychild honey hair cream, type 3 hair cream and type 4 hair cream. so far i like the honey hair cream but havent tried the other two. the honey cream smells like syrup so im scared to use it because i know the bees will be after me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would like the KCCC!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am about to DC with some Skala(shea butter masque), cowash with some Aussie, moisturize with my shea/CO mix and just rock a puff.

I have used up a bottle of HE HH and my Dr. Bronners is almost gone.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

All I am getting from the HV sale is the new conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey I found *a Bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14 & 1* in My Stash. I'm never, ever gonna use that stuff. Ever.
> 
> *If anyone wants....pm me*.
> 
> ...


 


No pm's.......

ya'll are something else

_*i don't blame you*_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No pm's.......
> 
> ya'll are something else
> 
> _*i don't blame you*_



Post it in the Juice thread, I'm sure someone would snatch it up there


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I'm getting 3 bottles of Cocasta since its 30% off. If I don't get gallons, I'll get 3 each of the Moist PRO and the 24/7.
> 
> ETA: and 2 bottles of the new conditioner.
> 
> ...


 
Yo B! (and others) Are these the Sale Items?  If so, nothing I want is on it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Post it in the Juice thread, I'm sure someone would snatch it up there


 
Nahh.....I thought about that 

I'll give it to my niece next time I go there to get my T/U/. 

Girl that is Hilarious! 

Don't nobody up in this piece want da' Sillllkkkky 

Ain't No _Juice Head_ up in here or are they 'closet'


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

You two are silly, LOL!
Idare the ORS was a nightmare it felt like gum! I ran to grab my Aphogee 2 minute to get the gummy feeling out left it on for 2 minute that thing works wonders. But my hair still felt sticky after drying but lovely while wet! I don't like the ORS. I wanted to make sure my husband wasn't drinking, we have been bickering so I didn't want him to fool me into thinking I was BSL and I wasn't so I washed (LOL, Like my excuse) and blew out my hair and I is, I is I is BSL! with 1/2 inch to spare,


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yo B! (and others) Are these the Sale Items?  If so, nothing I want is on it.erplexed



Yup!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

I am so proud of me, you ladies be talking about all yall yummy stuff, and all the sales. I am a sucker, people usually go why did you buy this "cause it was on sale" ----> that's my line.

I am a sucker for ON SALE especially 50% don't let it be 75% my mine gets into foolery until the finale price is up and I am like (oh sheesh how I am going to pay for that )

When I use up about 3 DC I am going to try one of these raved about conditioners, with some guidance from you ladies of course 

On the use up list the victims are:

1) NTM - recovery Mask - Will not repurchase for myself
2) Yes To Carrots ?
3) Silk Elements Green Tub MegaSilk - Will not repurchase
4) Silk Elements creme tub (REpurchase) Megasilk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> You two are silly, LOL!
> Idare the ORS was a nightmare it felt like gum! I ran to grab my Aphogee 2 minute to get the gummy feeling out left it on for 2 minute that thing works wonders. But my hair still felt sticky after drying but lovely while wet! I don't like the ORS. I wanted to make sure my husband wasn't drinking, we have been bickering so I didn't want him to fool me into thinking I was BSL and I wasn't so I washed (LOL, Like my excuse) *and blew out my hair and I is, I is I is BSL! with 1/2 inch to spare,*


 
Congrats JJ on Making BSL with a 1/2 to spare!  IK that's a Great Feeling and Accomplishment for you! 




Charzboss said:


> *Yup!!!!!!!*


 
Thanks Charzie:

Well I'm not getting anything.  I'll wait on the Acai Conditioner.  

WnS is sending me 1/2 bottle of the MoistPRO so....I can wait until B/F.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> You two are silly, LOL!
> *Idare the ORS was a nightmare it felt like gum! *


 
Was that your 1st time using that?  I put that stuff down a long time ago early into my Journey............. 

I had bought a coupla' packs early on when I was mixing up all kinds of pre-poo mess.  I found a lonely pack and put it in the bag I gave to my niece

_*as they say:  one man's trash is another man's treasure*_


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Congrats JJ on Making BSL with a 1/2 to spare!  IK that's a Great Feeling and Accomplishment for you!
> 
> Thanks so much....,  I know I am happy my hair is back, I just want a little longer than what I cut which would be FULL waist and that is going to end my journey it will just be hair maintenance which is a forever thing. I am hoping by December of 2011 to reach that goal.
> 
> ...


 Does that mean Black Friday ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am so proud of me, you ladies be talking about all yall yummy stuff, and all the sales. I am a sucker, people usually go why did you buy this "cause it was on sale" ----> that's my line.
> 
> I am a sucker for ON SALE especially 50% don't let it be 75% my mine gets into foolery until the finale price is up and I am like (oh sheesh how I am going to pay for that )
> 
> ...


 
That's smart JJ!  to use up 3!  I am going to do a no-buy for May!
Especially since you & Charz are doing so well.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

To be honest with you yes it is my first time, I always passed it buy because I was like it looked like a crappy product (there I go stereotyping) and I never had an urge to try it until now. I did and  

My hair loves it wet, after I used the aphogee because it was gummy. then when I used the aphogee it felt okay. Then When I towel dried it if felt 

Then I dried it under the hooded drier as normal  

when I blow dried it it was gummy and 

I put some Citre Mist in it and it make the sticky slick and silky. But what if I didn't have the mist, it would have been a mess!!!! Scares me!! it still feels like a little build up. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Was that your 1st time using that?  I put that stuff down a long time ago early into my Journey.............
> 
> I had bought a coupla' packs early on when I was mixing up all kinds of pre-poo mess.  I found a lonely pack and put it in the bag I gave to my niece
> 
> _*as they say:  one man's trash is another man's treasure*_


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's smart JJ!  to use up 3!  I am going to do a no-buy for May!
> Especially since you & Charz are doing so well.



I told myself if you use up those then you can open the AE otherwise I have to watch it another 5 years   so my son gets a DC this week coming, me I am on a use it up use it up journey!

I have been tempted I won't lie, I even sent my husband out and had him come back home because I felt guilty!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I put some Citre Mist in it and it make the sticky slick and silky. But what if I didn't have the mist, it would have been a mess!!!! *Scares me!! it still feels like a little build up*.


 
You may have to clarify on your next wash.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I told myself if you use up those then you can open the AE otherwise I have to watch it another 5 years   so my son gets a DC this week coming, me *I am on a use it up use it up journey!*
> 
> *I have been tempted I won't lie, I even sent my husband out and had him come back home because I felt guilty!!!!*


 
I will admit with all honesty:  It is Extremely Difficult. 

As La said in one of her recent posts, (and I am paraphrasing) the best way to overcome the 'urge' is not to be on.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will admit with all honesty:  It is Extremely Difficult.
> 
> As La said in one of her recent posts, (and I am paraphrasing) the best way to overcome the 'urge' is not to be on.



Well I make a little game out of using the things up,  use it up buy a little packet of something for $1 or $2. Something to motivate me into not buying so much. It is a taste that had to leave my mouth. I am still recovering. LOL

I am glad most of the stuff isn't so bad that I can't use it up.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's smart JJ! to use up 3! I am going to do a no-buy for May!
> Especially since you & Charz are doing so well.


 

Aww thanks!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Well I make a little game out of using the things up, use it up *buy a little packet of something for $1 or $2. Something to motivate me into not buying so much.* It is a taste that had to leave my mouth. I am still recovering. LOL
> 
> I am glad most of the stuff isn't so bad that I can't use it up.


 
Nahh.....Imma Go Cold Turkey. 

A little packet here & there is a Teaser!

_1st a packet.  Then 10 packets.   Then a Bottle!_:fat: 

It's an Addiction


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Aww thanks!!!


 
You really are Charzie! 

But you will lose all that restraint at the Make-Up/Beauty Convention.

I want to see you pic!  You always look Gorgeous in your Eyeshadows.....You really work those Shadows!


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You really are Charzie!
> 
> But you will lose all that restraint at the Make-Up/Beauty Convention.
> 
> I want to see you pic! You always look Gorgeous in your Eyeshadows.....You really work those Shadows!


 


Thank you . Practice really does make perfect, and youtube is a great resource. Now if only I could learn how to cornrow erplexed I need to learn before I have my kids so in the next 4 years.

I will be going buck wild at the convention. My list is up to $534.75, after the discounts . And David wants some skincare products.

ETA: You are doing great from resisting from temptation as well!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nahh.....Imma Go Cold Turkey.
> 
> A little packet here & there is a Teaser!
> 
> ...


       

I am over here laughing. They are teasers but consider them tasters of what is to come when you finish all your other products and then you don't waste your money on the big bottle if you hate it


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nahh.....Imma Go Cold Turkey.
> 
> A little packet here & there is a Teaser!
> 
> ...





Charzboss said:


> Thank you . Practice really does make perfect, and youtube is a great resource. Now if only I could learn how to cornrow erplexed I need to learn before I have my kids so in the next 4 years.
> 
> I will be going buck wild at the convention. My list is up to $534.75, after the discounts . And David wants some skincare products.
> 
> ETA: You are doing great from resisting from temptation as well!



Charz that sounds like your going to be having some FUuuuun! AHHHH! Enjoy yourself. Enjoy for me too


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

I had pretty good results with the KCKT, I won't be using KCCC again without it.  I am trying to get some from whole foods.  

Ltown, do you like the KBB milk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I will be going buck wild at the convention.* My list is up to $534.75, after the discounts . And David wants some skincare products.
> 
> ETA: You are doing great from resisting from temptation as well!


 

Girl.......... I Already Know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am over here laughing. They are teasers but consider them tasters of what is to come when you finish all your other products and then you don't waste your money on the big bottle if you hate it


 
It's best for me and my addiction, to go straight up Cold Turkey.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.redken.com/products/styling


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> I had pretty good results with the KCKT, I won't be using KCCC again without it. I am trying to get some from whole foods.
> 
> Ltown, do you like the KBB milk?


Mkd, I do it really makes my hair soft. I don't use it often do with the KCCC which is not often. I have so many products in storage I forget about the knots today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> Mkd, I do it really makes my hair soft. I don't use it often do with the KCCC which is not often. *I have so many products in storage I forget about the knots today.*


 


IK LTown.  We're going to do better though.

I don't know how and I don't know when, but Imma get there.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will admit with all honesty: It is Extremely Difficult.
> 
> As La said in one of her recent posts, (and I am paraphrasing) the best way to overcome the 'urge' is not to be on.


 
So true, and I loaded up on the $1 skala. My last haul for hair will be Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> So true, and I loaded up on the $1 skala. *My last haul for hair will be Hairveda*.


 
Have Fun with this one. 

Imma skip it.  I can wait some other time to buy the Acai Berry Conditioner and it appears the things I wanted isn't on Sale.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have Fun with this one.
> 
> Imma skip it. I can wait some other time to buy the Acai Berry Conditioner and it appears the things I wanted isn't on Sale.


 
It not going to be big, I want almond glaze and cleaning conditioner!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> It not going to be big, I want almond glaze and *cleaning conditioner!*


 
What's the Cleaning Conditioner?


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.redken.com/products/styling


 Charz, are you getting ready to straighten your hair?


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

I  may pass on the HV sale too.  I want some almond glaze but that is all i need right now. I may be able to hold off until november.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you guys like the Redken Deep Fuel?


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, are you getting ready to straighten your hair?


 
Yes, I want it to be straight for my wedding. Also, as my hair gets longer I am getting more knots. It is really frustrating



IDareT'sHair said:


> What's the Cleaning Conditioner?


 
Amala Cleansing Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Do you guys like the Redken Deep Fuel?*


 
Yes, I Like it Alot. 

I really Do.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, I Like it Alot.
> 
> I really Do.


 

Anything else from the extreme line? Like the Anti-Snap?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What ya'll buyin from the Hairveda Sale?



I'm thinking of getting VF.  I love it for my twists, keeps them moisturized for days.  The smell.  I also mix it into my shea butter .  Depending on how much the new condish is and what the ingredients are I may get one

Sitting with Henna in my hair.  Going to use up a V05 to rinse it out.  Then use my cowash concoction in the liter bottle.  This has maybe 2-4 uses left in it.  Then I'll start with Mane n Tail & SAS.  DC with Sitrinillah mix.  Just trying to mix stuff together to use it up faster.

Going to try out my Curls stuff today for a new set of twists


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I guess I am gettin nothin from the HV sale


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm thinking of getting VF. I love it for my twists, keeps them moisturized for days. The smell. I also mix it into my shea butter . Depending on how much the new condish is and what the ingredients are I may get one
> 
> Sitting with Henna in my hair. Going to use up a V05 to rinse it out. Then use my cowash concoction in the liter bottle. This has maybe 2-4 uses left in it. Then I'll start with Mane n Tail & SAS. DC with Sitrinillah mix. Just trying to mix stuff together to use it up faster.
> 
> Going to try out my Curls stuff today for a new set of twists


I really like VF too



Charzboss said:


> Well I guess I am gettin nothin from the HV sale


 Why not Charz?


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> I really like VF too
> 
> 
> Why not Charz?


 

Look in the what did you buy this week thread.


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Look in the what did you buy this week thread.


 

I am itching to get some curlformers.  I don't know how long I can hold out.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am itching to get some curlformers. I don't know how long I can hold out.


 

I hope to play with them this weekend.

I really want to be a heat stretched natural. My hair is getting too long to deal with all these SSK even when I keep my hair banded. I see that many long haired naturals wear their hair straight atleast some of the time.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Anything else from the extreme line? Like the Anti-Snap?


I brought the anti-snap as my first ceramide product and it's help me so much, no breakages, it's soft. I don't wear my hair out so no knots. I just like it because of the ceramides and what it does for your hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yes, I want it to be straight for my wedding. Also, as my hair gets longer I am getting more knots. It is really frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you getting married soon


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am itching to get some curlformers. I don't know how long I can hold out.


 
I have yet to use mine but I get coupons because I have a card do you want me to sell you mine and I'll get some later? I don't plan on using them anytime soon at all.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Are you getting married soon


 

Yes, in August


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's the Cleaning Conditioner?


 
It is probably not cleaning conditioner but the ingredient look like I'll use it for co-wash the MoistPro!


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> I have yet to use mine but I get coupons because I have a card do you want me to sell you mine and I'll get some later? I don't plan on using them anytime soon at all.


 Do you have the big pack Ltown?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Anything else from the extreme line? Like the Anti-Snap?*


 
I have the Anti-Snap (which I haven't used) and the Extreme Rescue Force -- which is also very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> It is probably not cleaning conditioner but the ingredient look like I'll use it for co-wash the MoistPro!


 
Yeah, I think Charz said it's the Amla Rinse?

Imma pass on the Hairveda and wait for Qhemet _*oops...I said I was going to do a self-imposed no buy for may*  may have to give myself a pass for Qhemet._


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ oh yeah, T speaking of qhemet, I finished my BRBC today.  I bought another one last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> ^^ oh yeah, T speaking of qhemet, *I finished my BRBC today. I bought another one last week.*


 
Yeah, I just might have to _do a little something_ during the Qhemet Sale.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> Do you have the big pack Ltown?


 
I'll check when I get home after work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

I briefly thought about Co-Washing. 

I really could/should.....but I'll hold off until Saturday.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey I found a Bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14 & 1 in My Stash.  I'm never, ever gonna use that stuff. Ever.
> 
> If anyone wants....pm me.
> 
> ...



I gave away 14-n-1 at the last meet up.  



Charzboss said:


> Thank you . Practice really does make perfect, and youtube is a great resource. Now if only I could learn how to cornrow erplexed I need to learn before I have my kids so in the next 4 years.
> 
> I will be going buck wild at the convention. My list is up to $534.75, after the discounts . And David wants some skincare products.
> 
> ETA: You are doing great from resisting from temptation as well!



I'm pretty sure I'm going, but I don't know if it will be worth it since i can't think of exactly what I'd buy to make up $40+ in discounts.  Are you searching the individual vendor websites for things you like?



IDareT'sHair said:


> I briefly thought about Co-Washing.
> 
> I really could/should.....but I'll hold off until Saturday.



I wanted to do my hair yesterday.  My hair doesn't feel as good when I'm not using my fav products.  I may give some away or sell cheap or something.  
I'm going to rollerset when I get home and give my new steam iron a run.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

(shuffles through the thread at all the shopping talk)
Ladies your future shopping endeavors sounds great. So any hair masque or DC I should keep my eye on that you ladies are talking about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *I gave away 14-n-1 at the last meet up.*


 
Girl, I thought I got rid of that mess months ago


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nahh.....I thought about that
> 
> I'll give it to my niece next time I go there to get my T/U/.
> 
> ...


im actually surprised no one wants it. just a few months ago it was all the rage(or is it rave lol)
guess its one of them things that has it's season.

im still not comfortable with co washing/deep conditioning even though i need to. my head is still stuffy and i dont wanna risk getting water in my ears.
so i just sprayed my hair with jane carter leave in and twisted my hair with shea butter. on dry hair shea butter acts like a holding product for me which i love. i was searching for the best bees wax in the bss but never got any but shea butter does the job just fine.
my hair really needs to be babied and pampered though so i cant wait until im able to actually "do" my hair with water involved


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *im actually surprised no one wants it. just a few months ago it was all the rage(or is it rave lol)*
> *guess its one of them things that has it's season.*


 
Girl, I was "Raged" Out-Raged I both that early on in my Journey

I'll give it to my niece. 

She'll find a use for it


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nahh.....Imma Go Cold Turkey.
> 
> A little packet here & there is a Teaser!
> 
> ...


that me with food


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry JJ 

BUT..............Did ya'll see this?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=461386

Fab had sent me some Jasmine's during her relocation packing.  It was pretty nice.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I just might have to _do a little something_ during the Qhemet Sale.


i might have to too i hate ordering during qhemet sales. its torture. but by the time the sale comes and i actually get my products, i will need another detangling ghee and i want to try the brbc. even though it didnt do much for me i just cant get it through my head that its not for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i might have to too i hate ordering during qhemet sales. its torture. but by the time the sale comes and i actually get my products, i will need another detangling ghee and i want to try the brbc. *even though it didnt do much for me i just cant get it through my head that its not for me*


 
That's Because you're an Product Junkie Che!  (sad, but true)

Even though I plan to buy something, I am NOT getting up at 6 a.m. and all that Crazy Stuff (like before).  

If I get it, I get it, and if I don't.....Oh Well


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *That's Because you're an Product Junkie Che!*  (sad, but true)
> 
> Even though I plan to buy something, I am NOT getting up at 6 a.m. and all that Crazy Stuff (like before).
> 
> If I get it, I get it, and if I don't.....Oh Well


WHO TOLD YOU THAT?!?!?!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> WHO TOLD YOU THAT?!?!?!?


 
PayPal

The One who Knows ALL!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Because you're an Product Junkie Che!  (sad, but true)
> 
> Even though I plan to buy something, I am NOT getting up at 6 a.m. and all that Crazy Stuff (like before).
> 
> If I get it, I get it, and if I don't.....Oh Well


 
Oh I'm up at 3:45AM every day. I work early so I'll be up


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> Do you have the big pack Ltown?


 
Mkd,  I have 40 long & wide, 6 short/wide and 1 hook. I think that is the standard kit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> Oh I'm up at 3:45AM every day. I work early so I'll be up


 
I can't do it LTown.  I go to bed with the Chickens.

I did it for B/F (Black Friday), but ended up not even ordering that much.erplexed

I know.  When I read your Posts I think, LAWD she's up at all hours


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> Oh I'm up at 3:45AM every day. I work early so I'll be up


youre lucky. you probably beat the crowed most times and you dont even have to bat a lash since youre up anyway lol.
qhemet is great but i dont like going into threads where everyone is like "i ordered at 6:02am and my stuff aint shipped yet but so and so ordered at 6:03 and been got her stuff"


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

that lady at my job im always talking about, the one with the natural hair that i secretly think is a member here? she just told me i got hang time lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> that lady at my job im always talking about, the one with the natural hair that i secretly think is a member here? *she just told me i got hang time lol*.


 
What's that Mean  That your Hair is Hanging Downerplexed


----------



## natura87 (Apr 14, 2010)

Putting myself on a No-Buy challenge. This time I am serious, I have way too much stuff.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

tonight Im going to wash my hair with jasmines moisturizing shampoo, DC under the steamer with NTM and the last bit of the MHC honey deep conditioner, then Ill use YTC. 

I hope Ill be done with a bottle of cocasta oil tonight. I have one more bottle and it wont be a repurchase when Im done with the last bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry JJ
> 
> BUT..............Did ya'll see this?
> 
> ...


 


washnset said:


> tonight Im going to wash my hair with *jasmines moisturizing shampoo,* DC under the steamer with NTM and the last bit of the MHC honey deep conditioner, then Ill use YTC.
> 
> I hope Ill be done with a bottle of cocasta oil tonight. I have one more bottle and it wont be a repurchase when Im done with the last bottle.


 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WnS:  Did you see this Thread?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

yup, I saw it! I love her shea butter rinse but, I spent a lot on hair care products this month. I'll have to catch the SBR at the next sale *cries*.




IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *WnS: Did you see this Thread?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I spent a lot on hair care products this month. *


 
I Feel You


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's that Mean  That your Hair is Hanging Downerplexed


yep thats what people say when your braids or twists hand down. we used to use it a lot back in high school when boys started getting cornrows.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

i want to start experimenting with ayurvedic powders. but i honestly dont think i will. too much mixing for me.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

its not too much at all. just a tiny bit of the powder goes a long way. I can send you some if you want.




chebaby said:


> i want to start experimenting with ayurvedic powders. but i honestly dont think i will. too much mixing for me.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

ok im on youtube and a bunch of people said they saw sunshine from peaceloveandsunshine in the may issue of essence mag. am i late? i dont read this magazine and she hast updated her blog or videos in a while.
congrats to her.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> its not too much at all. just a tiny bit of the powder goes a long way. I can send you some if you want.


how do you use them? in your conditioner? thats seems to be the easiest way to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i want to start experimenting with ayurvedic powders. but *i honestly dont think i will. too much mixing for me.*


 
I messed around with Oils.  Never got into the Powder(s).  And I'm Glad.

Same with everything else....

1 can lead to 3 can lead to 5 can lead to 10!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I messed around with Oils.  Never got into the Powder(s).  And I'm Glad.
> 
> Same with everything else....
> 
> 1 can lead to 3 can lead to 5 can lead to 10!


you aint neva lied lmao.

thank you wns but i dont think i will be using any powders anytime soon.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

I use them in my DC's. You mix a tiny bit into your DC and do your usually DC thang. I also ready that you can mix a tiny bit into an oil, put it on your scalp and let it sit for a while, then rinse it out. Its really not complicated like it seems. My hair became thicker while I was using them, but I fell off big time.




chebaby said:


> how do you use them? in your conditioner? thats seems to be the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going, but I don't know if it will be worth it since i can't think of exactly what I'd buy to make up $40+ in discounts.  Are you searching the individual vendor websites for things you like?



It's worth it IMO for the experience. I hope I see Makeup Geek and Encore!

Makeup Forever	Regular Price
20 Eyeshadows	$240 
HD MicroFinish (2)	$60.00 
Kabuki Brush	$39.00 
UV Prime 50	$30.00 
Flash Pallet	$95.00 
Total	$464 
Discount	60%
Total with Discount	$278.40 

Just from MUFE I will save like $200 bucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's worth it IMO for the experience. I hope I see Makeup Geek and Encore!
> 
> Makeup Forever    Regular Price
> 20 Eyeshadows    $240
> ...


 

I want One of these Too!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you wns, i might try some powders when i get rid of some other stuff.

i love love love my kabuki brush. i cant remember if i got it from mac or sephora but i love it. i use it to put on my blush or my mineralize powders. im not big on makeup like i used to be but most of the time i do have on mascara and blush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thank you wns, i might try some powders when i get rid of some other stuff.
> 
> i love love love my kabuki brush. i cant remember if i got it from mac or sephora but i love it. *i use it to put on my blush *or my mineralize powders. im not big on makeup like i used to be but most of the time i do have on mascara and blush.


 
That's what I want it for.  Right now, I am using a Retractable One (can't remember where I picked it up).  It's pretty nice tho'.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

Chebaby, thank you for the KCCC. 

If any of you ladies use the HV almond glaze do it have wax? I don't like the Oyin burnt sugar pomade if anyone wants it? give away to waxy for my hair.  I'm all over Jasmine want that shampoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> Chebaby, thank you for the KCCC.
> 
> *If any of you ladies use the HV almond glaze do it have wax? *I don't like the Oyin burnt sugar pomade if anyone wants it? give away to waxy for my hair. I'm all over Jasmine want that shampoo!


 
I Looked on the Site and it says: No Mineral Oil or Petroleum.  Lemme go grab a jar to see if it lists the full ingredients on the label.

I think Che, Charz, Robot and maybe RedC and Lamara likes Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

LTown: _Sweet Almond Buuter, Sweet Almond Oil, Riginus Communis Seed Extract, *Beeswax*,LLaurate,Copernica Cerifera Wax, Fragrance_


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> LTown: _Sweet Almond Buuter, Sweet Almond Oil, Riginus Communis Seed Extract, *Beeswax*,LLaurate,Copernica Cerifera Wax, Fragrance_


 
Oh thank you, well no almond glaze for me!  I was all into Jasmine site and the shampoo is not on sale. Is this omen I don't need to buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> *I was all into Jasmine site and the shampoo is not on sale. Is this omen I don't need to buy*


 
Well..................


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I hope to play with them this weekend.
> 
> I really want to be a heat stretched natural. My hair is getting too long to deal with all these SSK even when I keep my hair banded. I see that many long haired naturals wear their hair straight atleast some of the time.


Once natural I'm not sure how long I will want my hair to grow because the ssk's are killing me now. I hope to see less when I don't have two textures to deal with. When I originally came to this board I wanted long hair now I just want healthy, natural hair that doesn't even need to be that long at all. Maybe apl? I'm too lazy to straighten. I would be fine to never straighten my hair again.

Ouidad detangling comb--I've only used it once so far. It is not as heavy as it looks. I lost less hair than I normally do and it had no problem with my hair in the back which is coiled more tightly than the front & sides of my hair.   It is a bit awkward to use but I will work on that.  I think I need a 3 step detangling process--finger detangle, then detangle with Ouidad comb, and follow up with my jilbere comb or the detangling comb I was using prior to Ouidad. I will keep you updated.

Detangling question--Do you detangle all the way to the roots every time you detangle? I'm asking because I noticed that in some you tube videos some people stop before they get to the roots.  That doesn't make any sense to me.  My hair would probably be a matted up mess if I didn't detangle to the roots every time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Once natural I'm not sure how long I will want my hair to grow because the ssk's are killing me now. I hope to see less when I don't have two textures to deal with. When I originally came to this board I wanted long hair now I just want healthy, natural hair that doesn't even need to be that long at all. Maybe apl? I'm too lazy to straighten. I would be fine to never straighten my hair again.
> 
> Ouidad detangling comb--I've only used it once so far. It is not as heavy as it looks. I lost less hair than I normally do and it had no problem with my hair in the back which is coiled more tightly than the front & sides of my hair. It is a bit awkward to use but I will work on that. *I think I need a 3 step detangling process--finger detangle, then detangle with Ouidad comb, and follow up with my jilbere comb or the detangling comb I was using prior to Ouidad. I will keep you updated.*
> 
> *Detangling question--Do you detangle all the way to the roots every time you detangle? I'm asking because I noticed that in some you tube videos some people stop before they get to the roots. That doesn't make any sense to me. My hair would probably be a matted up mess if I didn't detangle to the roots every time.*


 
Thanks for the Update on the Comb! 

(IK I'm not 'Natural') but I normally detangle starting at the ends and working my way up to the roots.

There is a recent thread out there (IK You've seen it about detangling all the way to the Roots).  

I have to keep my NG properly detangled especially after 8 weeks to avoid dredding and ssk's.  So I detangle the whole head including the roots every time.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

i always detangle to the roots. i couldnt imagine not doing so.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2010)

Alright, see you all up all night well since I do get up early I'm sleep by 9PM 
So if Mkd if you want the curlformer I'll hit you back in the morning yes while everyone is sleeping The same goes for the Burnt Sugar! I'm sleepy tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

I may be doing my hurr on Friday. 

I will be clarifying this week too.

May use up either my Avalon Lemon Clarifying Conditioner or Avalon Lemon Clarifying 'Poo!

Oh...Both of these will definitely be a repurchase AFTER I use up some of my other Clarifiers.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's worth it IMO for the experience. I hope I see Makeup Geek and Encore!
> 
> Makeup Forever	Regular Price
> 20 Eyeshadows	$240
> ...



Yeah, I thought that even if I didn't see any makeup I wanted, I'd go to meet everybody.  But I didn't realize the discount was 60%...  I'll be there.
Off to buy ticket and search the vendor sites.  


ETA: Got my ticket.  I'll ask mother where she gets her business cards.  I'll just ask for a sample of card styles and take one to the show.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

I used the NTM DC today and...its not all of that like I thought it would be. One or two more uses and it wont be a repurchase.

I finished the MHC Honey DC today. It was just ok. I also finished a cocasta oil today. I dont like it in my hair, but I love it on my body. It wont be a repurchase though.

After my hair is done drying, im going to use castor oil on my edges.


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i want to start experimenting with ayurvedic powders. but i honestly dont think i will. too much mixing for me.


 Che,  I really like that the powders make my hair thicker and stronger but I feel you, its a lot of work.  I am kind of over it but I am going to keep going because the results are good.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

I used shikaika powder mixed with a little bit of amla oil on my scalp today before I washed and my scalp feels nice and clean. Im going to try to be consistent with using the powders.




mkd said:


> Che,* I really like that the powders make my hair thicker and stronger but I feel you, its a lot of work. I am kind of over it but I am going to keep going because the results are good*.


----------



## Americka (Apr 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I used the NTM DC today and...its not all of that like I thought it would be. One or two more uses and it wont be a repurchase.*
> 
> I finished the MHC Honey DC today. It was just ok. I also finished a cocasta oil today. I dont like it in my hair, but I love it on my body. It wont be a repurchase though.
> 
> After my hair is done drying, im going to use castor oil on my edges.



I was thinking about trying this DC since I like the Leave In. Can you tell me a little more about how it felt? Why it didn't work for you?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

well...I used it with my steamer and my scalp didnt feel great like it usually does when DCing. Maybe its not so good with a steamer. Ill try my heat cap the next time I use it. When I washed it out, my hair didnt feel any different or moisturized. 

ETA. I just thought about something. My hair wasnt even warm when I came from under the steamer. It was doing its bubbling thing, but hair wasnt feeling any heat from it. I hope its not broken. *cries*.





Americka said:


> I was thinking about trying this DC since I like the Leave In. Can you tell me a little more about how it felt? Why it didn't work for you?


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> Alright, see you all up all night well since I do get up early I'm sleep by 9PM
> So if Mkd if you want the curlformer I'll hit you back in the morning yes while everyone is sleeping The same goes for the Burnt Sugar! I'm sleepy tonight.


 Thanks ltown, I am still thinking about the curlformers!!


----------



## mkd (Apr 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> I used shikaika powder mixed with a little bit of amla oil on my scalp today before I washed and my scapt feels nice and clean. Im going to try to be consistent with using the powders.


 WNS, I like the amla oil but I think I am going to have to put it down.  The mineral oil isn't working for me.  If it didn't sound like so much work, I would like to infuse my own oils.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2010)

I dont think amla oil is working too well for me. Im going to use it on my scalp with the shikakai powder mix to get rid of it quicker.



mkd said:


> WNS, I like the amla oil but I think I am going to have to put it down. The mineral oil isn't working for me. If it didn't sound like so much work, I would like to infuse my own oils.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 14, 2010)

OP, are we still a date for the makeup show? How much was the total so I can get my...er your monies ready!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, finished a mix of Strinillah etc for my dc monday night. Gn ladies


----------



## Americka (Apr 14, 2010)

washnset said:


> well...I used it with my steamer and my scalp didnt feel great like it usually does when DCing. Maybe its not so good with a steamer. Ill try my heat cap the next time I use it. When I washed it out, my hair didnt feel any different or moisturized.
> 
> ETA. *I just thought about something. My hair wasnt even warm when I came from under the steamer. It was doing its bubbling thing, but hair wasnt feeling any heat from it. I hope its not broken. *cries**.



Hopefully, there is nothing wrong with your steamer. Is build up in the machine a possibility? Thanks for that review!

In the last week, I used up a Skala Shea Butter con, NTR Weekly Purifier Cleanser, and Roux Porosity Control.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2010)

now yall got me thinking about powders again lol. i'll wait, i have too much to be occupied with already.


----------



## Charz (Apr 14, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Yeah, I thought that even if I didn't see any makeup I wanted, I'd go to meet everybody.  But I didn't realize the discount was 60%...  I'll be there.
> Off to buy ticket and search the vendor sites.
> 
> 
> ETA: Got my ticket.  I'll ask mother where she gets her business cards.  I'll just ask for a sample of card styles and take one to the show.



The discount is 40% I just did 60% to calculate the total for my excel sheet, or I could have done 1-.40.

Smash box is 30%. The discounts are 20-40%


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 14, 2010)

Day36 said:


> OP, are we still a date for the makeup show? How much was the total so I can get my...er your monies ready!



Yep.  I've got the ticket.  It came to $45 after student discount.



Charzboss said:


> The discount is 40% I just did 60% to calculate the total for my excel sheet, or I could have done 1-.40.
> 
> Smash box is 30%. The discounts are 20-40%



oh.    whoops.  Hopefully I can still make it up in discounts.  L'Oreal has so many companies under their umbrella (redken included).  I wonder which ones will be represented there.


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

i can't wait for longer hair. i love straw sets.  and these look fun:
http://www.strawllers.com/

affordable, too.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 15, 2010)

I  detangle from the end to the roots.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 15, 2010)

Finished a bottle of Parachute coconut oil which I will never purchase again. Smells like old chicken grease. I used it up on my feet at night and covered with cotton socks, my feet have never been smoother. Even the skin tone evened up. 

I am one use away from finishing my castor oil. This is a definite repurchase. I also love to use it on my feet at night, as well as my ends and roots.

I bought 2 32 oz of EVOO because they were B1G1F at Publix. I use it for cooking too so it's technically not a hair purchase.


----------



## Charz (Apr 15, 2010)

So May 15-16 in NYC it is! I need to find a hotel! I'm do excited!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ me too!
Do you wanna see the city and hit the BSS and KBB on the 15?


----------



## Charz (Apr 15, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> ^^ me too!
> Do you wanna see the city and hit the BSS and KBB on the 15?


 

Yup! And I wanna get some Dudley DRC-28 on the cheap cheap. Day 36 needs to tell me her hookup!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 15, 2010)

Finished a 2oz sample of Umberto Giannini conditioner and a full size bottle too.


----------



## Charz (Apr 15, 2010)

I might just come up early Sunday morning and leave late Sunday night. These hotel prices are eating into my PJ purchases!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

i would love to meet up with yall on whatever sunday that it in may. i dont know about going to the makeup show though because im not really into makeup anymore


----------



## Charz (Apr 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i would love to meet up with yall on whatever sunday that it in may. i dont know about going to the makeup show though because im not really into makeup anymore


 

You should, we takin the Mega Bus from Baltimore (David and I)


----------



## chebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

itown, i mailed your stuff today

mkd, i got my package in the mail today and i always love the way the curl define smells. i put it in the refrigerator to make sure it does spoil since people have been having issues with that. and i took out one of my twists and wet it with water and then retwisted with the curl define and it is so soft. i think this will be great for twists but i wont dare use it on out styles since it didnt work before.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> You should, we takin the Mega Bus from Baltimore (David and I)


hmmmm, i will ask dwight if he will come with me. i love new york but havent been in a while. we will most likely take greyhound early in the morning and come back that same night.


----------



## Charz (Apr 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hmmmm, i will ask dwight if he will come with me. i love new york but havent been in a while. we will most likely take greyhound early in the morning and come back that same night.


 
Yeah I think we will take the Megabus early and come back late the same night too.

I got tickets on the cheap-cheap!

and KBB closes at 8pm so I will def have time for that!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 15, 2010)

oh lord, not mega bus.

that bus is sooooooooooooooooooooo on its OWN time. My bus was scheduled to leave at 6 or 7pm...its aint get to Penn Station until 9pm. Good luck with mega bus Charz! I hope it picks you up on time so you can really enjoy NYC. Is it your first time here?

day36, I used the tea tree oil and castor oil today and I loooooooooooooooved it!


----------



## Charz (Apr 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> oh lord, not mega bus.
> 
> that bus is sooooooooooooooooooooo on its OWN time. My bus was scheduled to leave at 6 or 7pm...its aint get to Penn Station until 9pm. Good luck with mega bus Charz! I hope it picks you up on time so you can really enjoy NYC. Is it your first time here?
> 
> day36, I used the tea tree oil and castor oil today and I loooooooooooooooved it!


 
Girl, I am leaving at 1 am in the morning. If I'm not there by the Makeup show opening (9 am), well damn. Anyway I am leaving so early just incase David has to drive us up there lol.

I've been to NYC before, so I am mainly coming up for the Makeup show and shopping.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

i want to go just to meet up with yall and do some cheap shopping. if dwight doesnt go i'll ask my brother and we might stay for and extra day or so with family. i dont know yet. i hate taking off from work so i need to make sure everything is good.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm making my Hairveda and Qhemet lists and I'm like  but then I think I haven't purchased from them since BF and I'm like .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm making my Hairveda and Qhemet lists and I'm like  *but then I think I haven't purchased from them since BF and I'm like .*


 
What are you getting Shay!  How many Gallons......


----------



## Charz (Apr 15, 2010)

My HV facebook prize got shipped today!


----------



## mkd (Apr 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> itown, i mailed your stuff today
> 
> mkd, i got my package in the mail today and i always love the way the curl define smells. i put it in the refrigerator to make sure it does spoil since people have been having issues with that. and i took out one of my twists and wet it with water and then retwisted with the curl define and it is so soft. i think this will be great for twists but i wont dare use it on out styles since it didnt work before.


 Good!  i sent you a PM before I read the thread.  I was getting worried that it was lost in the mail


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2010)

Imma do my hair tommorrow after work.  I won't wait until Saturday.  

Hopefully when I get home, I won't be too tired.erplexed

Also, it was 85 today and my hair was damp underneath da' wig.....still not sure if I can do it all  summa'


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are you getting Shay! How many Gallons......


 
From Hairveda: Moist PRO gallon, acv rinse, methi sativa, new dc, and whipped cream. Yeah I know whipped cream is the only thing on sale but I want the new dc so I had to wait for the sale anyway   

Qhemet: cocoa tree detangling ghee, ohhb, castor & moringa serum, and burdock root buttercream


----------



## Day36 (Apr 15, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yup! And I wanna get some Dudley DRC-28 on the cheap cheap. Day 36 needs to tell me her hookup!




lol. girl its at a bss by my house in queens. i have to go check the price again, i wonder if it would be even cheaper in bk (i live in a bit expensive neighborhood). hmmmm. i'll do research for you. if anything, ill pick it up for you charz, and then day of makeup show, we'll work it out. 

eta: op, ill have your funds boo! i mostly just want brushes.

etaa: lol. che, charz and rc, we ny ladies (wns, me, op) can show you all a good time. we all should do dinner before you ladies leave! also, we should just plan everything beforehand because you ladies mostly want to go to the same places (kbb, shopping, etc).


----------



## mkd (Apr 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma do my hair tommorrow after work. I won't wait until Saturday.
> 
> Hopefully when I get home, I won't be too tired.erplexed
> 
> Also, it was 85 today and my hair was damp underneath da' wig.....still not sure if I can do it all summa'


 T, the heat is what made me rethink a half wig in the summer.  I am scared that it is too hot for that.


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

another henna this week. with lemon juice this time and i better git some color, too. i'll be piiiiissed if i get dryness and NO color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> T, the heat is what made me rethink a half wig in the summer. I am scared that it is too hot for that.


 
This girl at work tried to 'convince' me that if I switched to the "Netted" Wig Cap underneath, it would feel better

But I tell you, it still feels like you have a hat on!  And I keep _fidgeting_ with it all during the day.

But....Definitely A Good Move during the Winter Months tho'.

_*i guess i need to suck it up and quit being a baby about it*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2010)

robot. said:


> *another henna this week. with lemon juice this time and i better git some color, too. i'll be piiiiissed if i get dryness and NO color.*


 
Never tried the Lemon Juice, but ACV definitely does do the trick.  I always start out on damply co-washed hair.

Make sure you Rinse for an eternity and then Co-Wash the heck out of your hair afterwards with something uber moisturizing.

Then....DC with another Moisturizing DC'er and you should be good.  

I have Never, Ever, Ever (in the year I've been Henna'ing, ended up with "Dry" Hair).  Never


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Never tried the Lemon Juice, but ACV definitely does do the trick.  I always start out on damply co-washed hair.
> 
> Make sure you Rinse for an eternity and then Co-Wash the heck out of your hair afterwards with something uber moisturizing.
> 
> ...



that's what i forgot to bring from home, my condish. i'll have to pick it up saturday.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have the Anti-Snap (which I haven't used) and the Extreme Rescue Force -- which is also very good.



I'm all late,  but I love the Deep Fuel, Anti Snap, and the Rescue Force!! 

I have to add VF to my Hairveda list. SO somehow came across a jar of it and has been using it on his hair and skin so now he wants some more.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 15, 2010)

I want to do something with my hair but I have a raging headache.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 15, 2010)

its the same thing over here...but with the cocasta oil .




Brownie518 said:


> I'm all late,  but I love the Deep Fuel, Anti Snap, and the Rescue Force!!
> 
> I have to add VF to my Hairveda list. *SO somehow came across a jar of it and has been using it on his hair and skin so now he wants some more. *


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> its the same thing over here...but with the cocasta oil .



I thought about letting him try that but . Sorry! LOL! He loves the VF, though!! 

Oh, and wash, that Njoi sale was so disappointing.  I got the body butter and the Nourish oil.


----------



## Americka (Apr 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I'm all late,  but I love the Deep Fuel, Anti Snap, and the Rescue Force!!
> 
> I have to add VF to my Hairveda list. SO somehow came across a jar of it and has been using it on his hair and skin so now he wants some more.



I love VF on my skin as well!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 15, 2010)

I was disappointed in the njoi sale too! I did purchase a coconut cream hairdressing though. I thought she would have more new products and I thought she was bringing back discontinued products? Oh well..maybe next time.

My SO's sister likes the VF...she gotta get her own this time.




Brownie518 said:


> I thought about letting him try that but . Sorry! LOL! He loves the VF, though!!
> 
> Oh, and wash, that Njoi sale was so disappointing.  I got the body butter and the Nourish oil.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 15, 2010)

Day36 said:


> lol. girl its at a bss by my house in queens. i have to go check the price again, i wonder if it would be even cheaper in bk (i live in a bit expensive neighborhood). hmmmm. i'll do research for you. if anything, ill pick it up for you charz, and then day of makeup show, we'll work it out.
> 
> *eta: op, ill have your funds boo! i mostly just want brushes.
> *
> etaa: lol. che, charz and rc, we ny ladies (wns, me, op) can show you all a good time. we all should do dinner before you ladies leave! also, we should just plan everything beforehand because you ladies mostly want to go to the same places (kbb, shopping, etc).




No worries.  There's no rush.  I don't really know what I want yet. 

I'll just buy some make-up if the price is right and I love the color.  I want some liquid foundation maybe, and a dual-fiber brush to apply it with.  I'll see if there's an eye serum that looks good, but I'm going with an open mind.  

Anyone have suggestions for how I print my business card  for free?    TIA!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 15, 2010)

optimus and day36, can that ticket be spilt 3 ways? like day36 is your guest, so I can be her guest? we all save monies that way! j/p. Im not going, but I will meet up with you ladies after the event.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

i have gotten so many compliments on my twists today and i have no urge to take them out.
if i go out with my friend on saturday and sunday like she wants me to i wont be able to take them out and redo them anyway. i might have to wake up early on monday and pre poo, wash, condition and re twist.


----------



## mkd (Apr 15, 2010)

I totally forgot about the HV sale.  I may get almond glaze and the new conditioner.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

i hope the sale starts at midnight.  so i can just order my junk and move on.  i hate waiting for sales to start.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am about to file my taxes and I am considering buying some Qhemet during the sale. What should I get?


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

dang. i tried to add stuff to my cart, but the site's not working.

eta: am i the only one getting the sale site now?!  *fills cart!*


----------



## natura87 (Apr 15, 2010)

and what is so special about this sale..? How much of a % off?


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

natura87 said:


> and what is so special about this sale..? How much of a % off?



it's actually not a big deal, but i want to try their soaps. certain items are 20-50% off.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 15, 2010)

robot. said:


> it's actually not a big deal, but i want to try their soaps. certain items are 20-50% off.




Oh snaps!!I need to partake in this.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2010)

natura87 said:


> and what is so special about this sale..? How much of a % off?



Starts at midnight!!!!! 


-Vatika Frosting 50% OFF

-SitriNillah DC 20% OFF

-Whipped Gelly 20% OFF

-CoCasta Oil 30% OFF

-Whipped Cream 20%OFF

-URBAN AROMA Artisan Soaps-20% OFF

-PUR Buttercreme-50% OFF


----------



## natura87 (Apr 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Starts at midnight!!!!!
> 
> 
> -Vatika Frosting 50% OFF
> ...



Hairveda? Tonight?


----------



## Day36 (Apr 15, 2010)

cleansing condish is 30% off!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Hairveda? Tonight?



 Yes, girl!!! I'm here working overtime, just waiting to fill my cart!!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, girl!!! I'm here working overtime, just waiting to fill my cart!!



I am seriously thinking about it. The Vatika frosting is calling my name.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got my list:

Cocasta 3
Vatika Frosting  3
Moist PRO   either 3 or a gallon
Moist 24/7  either 3 or a gallon


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

is the new condish supposed to come out with this sale?


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2010)

robot. said:


> is the new condish supposed to come out with this sale?



Supposed to...


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Supposed to...



where is it so i can add this joint to my cart and be done?


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 16, 2010)

robot. said:


> where is it so i can add this joint to my cart and be done?



Guess not. I didn't see it anywhere 
Still says 'Coming Soon'


----------



## natura87 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sitting this sale out. I need to be strong.


----------



## robot. (Apr 16, 2010)

fedoralover posted in the hairveda sale thread in the vendor forum. no new condish now.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 16, 2010)

I got:
2 VF
2 Butter creme
Sold out of Shea Bar

Can't believe they hyped up the  new condish and don't even have it.  They barely got my money but I got through coconut oil like crazy in the summer so I had to get the VF.  Going to put some on my twists before work.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay I see now why I couldn't even make myself get on the HV site until now....the new condish is not even out yet.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

I was at home I can't order on the HV site nothing is block nothing in my cart. So I try to order something well SOLD OUT at 5:53AM . The only thing they had I ordered would have cost me $6 for one thing where as everything I had in my cart 6 items cost $6. Oh well another sign this PJ don't need anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I see now why I couldn't even make myself get on the HV site until now....the new condish is not even out yet.


 


ltown said:


> I was at home I can't order on the HV site nothing is block nothing in my cart. So I try to order something well SOLD OUT at 5:53AM . The only thing they had I ordered would have cost me $6 for one thing where as everything I had in my cart 6 items cost $6. Oh well another sign this PJ don't need anything


 
ffrant:Uh???????

_*off to try*_   Changed my mind.  Decided to pass.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

Good Morning ladies.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

Good Morning!

Charzboss, we are expecting our WDT today right?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

MUST RESIST the urge to purchase any hair products. GRRRRRR!


----------



## mkd (Apr 16, 2010)

I am still trying to decide if I want to order from HV. I only want one VF and one cocasta oil.  I can wait though, I don't have to get them right now.  Since it says last time to get VF until september, does that mean it is out of stock from spring until september?


----------



## mkd (Apr 16, 2010)

Curlmart is having a sale too but its just 15% off.  I was thinking about ordering the KCKT but I suppose I should wait and see if whole foods has it in stock first.


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

ltown said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Charzboss, we are expecting our WDT today right?


 

Yup yup! When do u wanna meet up?


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am still trying to decide if I want to order from HV. I only want one VF and one cocasta oil. I can wait though, I don't have to get them right now. Since it says last time to get VF until september, does that mean it is out of stock from spring until september?


 

Yes. It's because of the temp when shipping.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 16, 2010)

good afternoon fellow pjs nice to know im not alone in my daily struggle not to purchase


----------



## natura87 (Apr 16, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> good afternoon fellow pjs nice to know im not alone in my daily struggle not to purchase





* hums "You Are Not Alone"....


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

I am telling my mind that in January of 2011 it will be better to shop! I don't know how long she will be listening though


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm burying my steamer this weekend.  Email me if you want to attend the wake.  Conditioner can be sent in lieu of flowers.


----------



## mkd (Apr 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm burying my steamer this weekend. Email me if you want to attend the wake. Conditioner can be sent in lieu of flowers.


 So, it was totally beyond repair BM?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yup yup! When do u wanna meet up?


 
If you get it today, we can meet tomorrow. What size bottle do I need or do you still have some. We said Arundel right, time?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MUST RESIST the urge to purchase any hair products. GRRRRRR!


 
Absolutely, I don't really need anything. Heck I have enough conditioners and oils to make something similar to what I was going to buy. No to sale but experiment!


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

ltown said:


> If you get it today, we can meet tomorrow. What size bottle do I need or do you still have some. We said Arundel right, time?


 

I am booked solid for this weekend for wedding stuff, can we do it during the week?

And KBB is having their buy 2 get 1 free sale. I think I may order.....does anyone wanna order with me?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm burying my steamer this weekend.  Email me if you want to attend the wake.  Conditioner can be sent in lieu of flowers.




Pouring out some soda for the Steamer 

R u getting another or that is it for you! That stinks that it didn't last at least a full year!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

ltown said:


> Absolutely, I don't really need anything. Heck I have enough conditioners and oils to make something similar to what I was going to buy. No to sale but experiment!



I hear you. I am trying to use up some Conditioners as well. I feel like I could condition everyone on LHCF and then still have left overs.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am booked solid for this weekend for wedding stuff, can we do it during the week?
> 
> And KBB is having their buy 2 get 1 free sale. I think I may order.....does anyone wanna order with me?


 
Let me pay just for shipping because it will be too late for me to come there 295 is crazy in the evening. I have to pick up dd after practice during the week.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hairveda wouldnt let me by stuff..they couldn't verify my CC. I guess this is Gods way of telling me I dont need it.


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Let me pay just for shipping because it will be too late for me to come there 295 is crazy in the evening. I have to pick up dd after practice during the week.


 
Girl, I gotchu with shipping. I will ship it out on Sat.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 16, 2010)

My blowdryer and roundbrush are here!  

I'll wait till Sunday to do another rollerset so I can try it out.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I gotchu with shipping. I will ship it out on Sat.


 
Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Thank you sweetie!


 

Jus pm me your address!


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> My blowdryer and roundbrush are here!
> 
> I'll wait till Sunday to do another rollerset so I can try it out.


 
What kinda dryer


----------



## mkd (Apr 16, 2010)

I went to whole foods and bought a bottle of KCKT.  I figure its the only way that I can use KCCC with good results.  I like to have a back up of stuff so when I finish the bottle Che sent me, I have another one. 

Charz, what are you getting from the KBB sale?


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> I went to whole foods and bought a bottle of KCKT. I figure its the only way that I can use KCCC with good results. I like to have a back up of stuff so when I finish the bottle Che sent me, I have another one.
> 
> Charz, what are you getting from the KBB sale?


 

I bought 3 16 ounce hair milks. I'm gonna be wet bunning most of summer.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 16, 2010)

I didnt buy anything from HV. Im saving up for grad stuff and things I NEED, I only wanted the HV. So, I guess Im learning. 

Have a great weekend/day mes jolis amis! (was that right rc? lol)


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I may skip the QB sale. I have not even used up a 1/8th of my BRBC. I won't order unless she has her conditioner out.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What kinda dryer



It's a Conair tourmaline ceramic blow dryer.  1875 watts, cool shot, 3 heat+2 speed settings, w/ concentrator and diffuser included, hinged easy clean filter. 2 year warranty.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 16, 2010)

hey ladies

this is off topic but i dont want to start a thread so can yall give me yall opinions?
my bff in the whole wide world birthday is this weekend and she is celebrating on sat. and sun. of course i want to be there but she wants to go to a hotel party. i hate hate hate hotel and house parties. they are just not for me. i feel paranoid in a tiny room with loud loud music and a ton of people i dont know. AND AND AND you know they are going to be drinking and drinking and drinking and probably smoking(you know)
sometimes i feel like a party pooper because im just not into things my bff is but its just not me. i would feel terrible if i dont go but i dont know what to do. and i cant just leave when i want because im always her ride


----------



## mkd (Apr 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> 
> this is off topic but i dont want to start a thread so can yall give me yall opinions?
> my bff in the whole wide world birthday is this weekend and she is celebrating on sat. and sun. of course i want to be there but she wants to go to a hotel party. i hate hate hate hotel and house parties. they are just not for me. i feel paranoid in a tiny room with loud loud music and a ton of people i dont know. AND AND AND you know they are going to be drinking and drinking and drinking and probably smoking(you know)
> sometimes i feel like a party pooper because im just not into things my bff is but its just not me. i would feel terrible if i dont go but i dont know what to do. and i cant just leave when i want because im always her ride


 Che, when I was in early 20s, I did a lot of stuff that I didn't want to in order to please other people.  I am 31 now and I do not do anything that I don't want to period.  I don't care for hotel parties in the least (house parties don't bother me)  I don't feel comfortable with smoking and drinking and loud people in a hotel room because it is such a small space.  Anyway, this is a very wordy way to say I wouldn't go and I wouldn't feel bad about not going.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 16, 2010)

thanx mkd. and it would be a little different if it was her throwing a party for her bday but thats not what this is. she just happened to get invited to someone elses party on this weekend and wants me to tag along.


mkd, i used the curl define again today on a few twists and i like it. but you know i have shea butter on my hair too so i will really know how i like it after i wash my hair.

this sunday i will pre poo with ORS replinishing, shampoo with aphogee, and then condition with kbb hair mask. i will either use kbb milk or giovanni direct as a leave in under the curl define.

and i havent used anything up yet but i did sell a few jane carter products.

im thinking about selling some miss jessies too lol. im on a roll here.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> 
> this is off topic but i dont want to start a thread so can yall give me yall opinions?
> my bff in the whole wide world birthday is this weekend and she is celebrating on sat. and sun. of course i want to be there but she wants to go to a hotel party. i hate hate hate hotel and house parties. they are just not for me. i feel paranoid in a tiny room with loud loud music and a ton of people i dont know. AND AND AND you know they are going to be drinking and drinking and drinking and probably smoking(you know)
> sometimes i feel like a party pooper because im just not into things my bff is but its just not me. i would feel terrible if i dont go but i dont know what to do. and i cant just leave when i want because im always her ride


 
Chebaby, is she having the party 2 days at the hotel? If not go for a little bit. Have someone call you and fake that you need for something urgent but you promise to pick her up later. She'll have to come down to car after the call that way you don't have to go back to the room.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow we are doing great no one ordered from HV?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> 
> this is off topic but i dont want to start a thread so can yall give me yall opinions?
> my bff in the whole wide world birthday is this weekend and she is celebrating on sat. and sun. of course i want to be there but she wants to go to a hotel party. i hate hate hate hotel and house parties. they are just not for me. i feel paranoid in a tiny room with loud loud music and a ton of people i dont know. AND AND AND you know they are going to be drinking and drinking and drinking and probably smoking(you know)
> sometimes i feel like a party pooper because im just not into things my bff is but its just not me. i would feel terrible if i dont go but i dont know what to do. and i cant just leave when i want because im always her ride


 
Girl, offer to take her to Dinner & a Movie.  OR Shopping & Lunch.  Tell her you want to spend some One on One Time with Her and just Chat/Catch Up.  And you'd rather skip the Hotel party (because it's just not "you")erplexed

You never apologize for being "Who You Are"  _and if she's a Good of a Friend as you've stated:  Chile, She already knows that's not you,_ and She'll Understand.

Remember....Always Be Your Own Woman.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Wow we are doing great no one ordered from HV?


 
Nah....Imma Pass.

But Shay Will.  And Brownie Already Did!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Wow we are doing great no one ordered from HV?




It wouldnt let me.erplexed


----------



## mkd (Apr 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, offer to take her to Dinner & a Movie. OR Shopping & Lunch. Tell her you want to spend some One on One Time with Her and just Chat/Catch Up. And you'd rather skip the Hotel party (because it's just not "you")erplexed
> 
> You never apologize for being "Who You Are" _and if she's a Good of a Friend as you've stated: Chile, She already knows that's not you,_ and She'll Understand.
> 
> Remember....Always Be Your Own Woman.


 Great idea T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Great idea T!


 
Thanks mk!

I Never Make "Excuses" for being who I am.  And if people "Love" You, Respect You and Call You "Friend" They should ALWAYS Understand You.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 16, 2010)

thanx ladies.
T, i think i will use some of your ideas. i'll probably take her out to eat or something.


i dont think im going to get anything from the qhemet sale either, unless she has the new deep conditioner. other than that i think im goog on qhemet.

i was gonna purchase something from bee mine but i dont even think im gonna do that.

my buttersandbars hasnt shipped yet and my 2 samples from peaceloveandsunshine hasnt shipped either.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 16, 2010)

Doing my hair tonight. Going to wash and conditon with elucence and dc with homemade dc. Take these braids out and detangle, use s-curl spritz and gt butter to braid again (crosses fingers) for another 2 weeks. Praying that my ends haven't locked up.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am about to cowash and DC with who knows what. As long as it is open I will grab it and have a ball.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 16, 2010)

oh lord, 

SO just pressured me into buying 3 cocasta oils. 

He offered to pay 2/3 of the price. 

I snuck in an Amala Cream Rinse for myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2010)

washnset said:


> oh lord,
> 
> SO just pressured me into buying 3 cocasta oils.
> 
> ...


 
Good Girl!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 16, 2010)

deleted.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2010)

After all this Crazy Head Spending Buying Lately (including myself) 

I HAVE NOT FORGOTTEN WHY I AM HERE  

Despite my Transgressions, I will be Successful.

However, I used up:

1 4.2 ounce Tube of Alfaparf Rigen Hair Nourishing Creme *staple, have back-up*
1 Vial Matrix Hydratherapie Ceramides *staple, have back-up*
1 Vial of Fermodyl 619 *staple, but no back up, have about 8 vials left*
ETA: 1 5.0 ounce Tube of Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner ph 3.0 *staple, have back up*

I thought I'd use up my Nutrine Garlic Conditioner *maybe next wash day*


----------



## chebaby (Apr 16, 2010)

its taking me a while longer to use up some stuff becausae i am no longer co washng daily. shoot i havent co washed in about a week lol. but at least my hair will be protected most of this summer. im looking forward to the end of summer, just to see what great growth i retained.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> After all this Crazy Head Spending Buying Lately (including myself)
> 
> I HAVE NOT FORGOTTEN WHY I AM HERE
> 
> ...


Good Evening Ladies, I just wanted to peek in before I lay down, I have a little people party to run tomorrow so I need rest. LOL
Good Job IdareT  using up the stash  And great Job keeping the urge to emerge under control, I know it was hard for me today! 



chebaby said:


> its taking me a while longer to use up some stuff becausae i am no longer co washng daily. shoot i havent co washed in about a week lol. but at least my hair will be protected most of this summer. im looking forward to the end of summer, just to see what great growth i retained.



I also am not using up items as quickly since I only wash weekly. I also get to use it in my cousin and my sons hair. 

But Che we will get there


----------



## mkd (Apr 16, 2010)

I kind of want some VF but I really think I can make it until november.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Wow we are doing great no one ordered from HV?


 I did. I didn't order until late afternoon bc I was mad about that conditioner. Then once I put in my order found out that the acv rinses were sold out.  I sat and looked at that screen for a good 10 minutes before I finally put in that order. 

Final verdict on the new sunshine--I like it alot. Nothing will truly replace the creamy goodness of the original but I do like it.  She said she was working on the grains so I am quite happy.


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't wait for my Redken stuff


----------



## chebaby (Apr 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> I kind of want some VF but I really think I can make it until november.


if you really want a vatika frosting i have a jar you can have.
the jar i have open i feel like will last me forever so i wont even get to the other jar. and i have a huge jar of coconut oil so im good


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 16, 2010)

hello ladies
so school has been keeping me busy and I missed coming here 
I only got 2 cocasta oils from hairveda. Nothing else works for me from her line.
other than that,I've been wearing my hair out so that i can use up quickly my products
In regards to the make up show, so are you ladies going only on the 16?
I get there on the 15 and leave on the 18
I  actually might go straight from laguarda to port authority and take the greyhound to Boston...I want to surprise a friend for her bday 

@chebaby:IDareT'sHair is so right!! I am a big people pleaser and working on it. I've  been in situations where I was super bored but there to please a friend/ not offend her but all my friends know that I hate parties, the whole drinking etc..


----------



## Charz (Apr 16, 2010)

^ Yup only the 16th for me


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> I kind of want some VF but I really think I can make it until november.



I got 2 (or was it 3) from the sale and I have a full one sitting here. Let me know if you want it.  


I'll just send it to you. I have to go to the post office tomorrow anyway. 
ETA: Yeah, I better send it now while its kinda cool around these parts.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ Yup only the 16th for me


sweet! we should try to get together, having some delicious early dinner and go to KBB!! Don't mind me if I act like a total groupie


----------



## Day36 (Apr 17, 2010)

RC, check your pms


----------



## Charz (Apr 17, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> sweet! we should try to get together, having some delicious early dinner and go to KBB!! Don't mind me if I act like a total groupie




For real. I will be in NYC early that morning, and I am leaving at 11pm.

I plan to be at the makeup show when it opens at 9am and leave maybe at 1 or 2.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 17, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> sweet! we should try to get together, having some delicious early dinner and go to KBB!! Don't mind me if I act like a total groupie



Me too! :reddancer:
I'm looking forward to meeting you ladies.  I only think I want that shampoo that Charz reviewed from KBB.  The hair milk sounds tempting, but I know I have more than 18-20 months worth of leave-ins left.
What sort of cuisine do you like?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 17, 2010)

I just finished my AO white camellia condish.  I just found a joico k-pak condish and a biolage smoothing.  I need to get on the ball with those before they expire.

I decided to make a product graveyard box.  I just put my least fav products in it and set it on the table by my bedroom door.   I won't touch anything but those till I use them up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 17, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I just finished my AO white camellia condish.  I just found a joico k-pak condish and a biolage smoothing.  I need to get on the ball with those before they expire.
> 
> I decided to make a produce graveyard box.  I just put my least fav products in it and set it on the table by my bedroom door.   I won't touch anything but those till I use them up.



That sounds like a really good idea.  You still have variety but you are also getting rid of stuff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 17, 2010)

FYI on Jasmine's Bath & Beauty:

BOGO SALE On select items. See sweet deals. USING DISCOUNT CODE hairluv at checkout will give you 10% off of your order subtotal. Discount code does not apply to sale items, gift sets,samples, or accessories. Sale ends Mon April 19th 11:00 PM EST

BUY ONE GET ONE FREE Body Frosting w/Japanese Green Tea, Shea, Cocoa Butter

Enjoy the benefits of Japanese Green Tea.This fabulous body cream includes Shea Butter and Cocoa Butter, which have historical benefits to the skin. Scars, blemishes and imperfections have been known to heal from these nourishing oils. In addition, we include Vitamin E and C to help combat free radicals.

BUY ONE GET ONE free Shea Butter Conditioning Cream Rinse/Leave In

This thick cream produces sleek hair with improved shine, bounce, and body. Our conditioner glides on easily and rinses clean. A Fabulous product that is natural, effective, and affordable.

BUY ONE GET ONE FREE Unrefined Whipped Shea Butter

Soft and Creamy Unrefined Shea Butter is excellent for healing and moisturizing. It still has all of its medicinal properties.The shelf life is 12 to 24 months if stored properly in a container in a cool place. The jar in the picture is 4oz. The style of the jar varies according to size.

For each BOGO item that is added to the cart the second one is automatically included in the purchase. If you would like the free one with a different scent you can put your choice of fragrance in the notes to seller section of your paypal payment.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 17, 2010)

Almost done with a Skala shea butter masque. I think I have one more use of it.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 17, 2010)

peeking in before I hit the door! Ladies have a blessed day and use 1 buy 1.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 17, 2010)

Now Vonnie, why you gotta go and do that?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 17, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Almost done with a Skala shea butter masque. I think I have one more use of it.



^^ how did you like this


----------



## natura87 (Apr 17, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^ how did you like this




I love it, and it is a definite repurchase.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Finished Millcreek Keratin conditioner today. Definitely a repurchase along with the Millcreek Biotin. I haven't had a chance to try the Millcreek Henna which I will probably start using next.  I also gave away a IC Fantasia Heat Protectant and a Sabino Moisture Block this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Finished Millcreek Keratin conditioner today.* Definitely a repurchase along with the Millcreek Biotin. I haven't had a chance to try the Millcreek Henna which I will probably start using next. *I also gave away a IC Fantasia Heat Protectant and a Sabino Moisture Block this week.*


 
Good Job Shay! 

I have a few things to give away too, use up etc........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies, What's Going On?????

Anybody doing their Hair, Re-arranging Products, Using Up/Buying Products???? 

Packing up products to give away i.e. clearing out your stashes? 

Playing with your hair? 

What's going On? 

I am about to write out my Regi for next week.  I think I am back to co-washing & dc'ing once a week (for now).

I may go and re-arrange some stuff in my Stash later on


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies, What's Going On?????
> 
> Anybody doing their Hair, Re-arranging Products, Using Up/Buying Products????
> 
> ...


 
I haven't used up anything yet. But im using my stuff, the first thing to go will be a liter of elucence mbc then another bottle of jbco from the looks of it. I didn't do my hair last night but im doing it later today.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 17, 2010)

hey ladies
im about to leave out but i just wanted to say hey. i took my twists out last night and the shea butter kept my hair very moist. today i shampood with aphogee and then did a ten minute codnition with aveda drt. im about to do a puff with kbb hair milk(almost gone) and shea butter.

tomorrow i will deep condition on dry hair and just rinse it out since i already shampood today. then i will twist my hair with a mix of curl define and shea butter.

i think after i use my ors replenishing to dry condition tomorrow i will only have one more use of it.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 17, 2010)

oh and i brought my blended beaty silk shake out of hiding lol. im going to start using it as a leave in under twists too use it up. i like it but i dont think enough to repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I haven't used up anything yet. But im using my stuff, the first thing to go will be *a liter of elucence mbc* then another bottle of jbco from the looks of it. I didn't do my hair last night but im doing it later today.


 
I still haven't Busted Out my Liter(s).  I have so much stuff to get through first.  _*And me like a Fool, just bought some mo'* _

But, I'm straight now.  I had my little 'fix' and now I'm back to business
I am back on track. To Accomplish What I set out to do this Year.  

I think all that conversation (about Hair & Make-Up), that was going on, broke me down. 

And I didn't stay outta here, while all that was taking place.  Now I know my Trigger(s). 

If the conversation continues to go in that direction, I will have to stay out of this particular thread (or better yet off the Board) until the Spending Frenzy has subsided.

There is no way, I should have allowed it to get to me (Again)  

I thought I was much _'Stronger'_


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't Busted Out my Liter(s). I have so much stuff to get through first. _*And me like a Fool, just bought some mo'* _
> 
> But, I'm straight now. I had my little 'fix' and now I'm back to business
> I am back on track. To Accomplish What I set out to do this Year.
> ...


 
Sweetie, you want healthy long hair and even if you stay out of this thread, I seen you in ceramides it hard being PJ. I was PJ before this board and every time you read about something new or better you'll be on it.  I don't have to be here to buy products, I'm always in the hair sections at Walmart, Target, BSS looking for what new. Oh and if I read a magazine about hair products I'm on.  The products you got are top line quality so don't bash yourself.  We are not starving, not paying bills or etc for hair products and we all buy sales!!!! I have alot and like you when the summer kick in we'll be co-washing, pooing, DC alot.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies, What's Going On?????
> 
> Anybody doing their Hair, Re-arranging Products, Using Up/Buying Products????
> 
> ...



I won't buy anything any time soon, but I have some Mill Creak and Nature's Gate products on my list of things to try next.

Does anyone like that Wave Nouveau lotion? I think mcelweewife uses it.  Maybe I'll look for her and ask if she'd like it.

I'm under the dryer right now.  My rollerset went soooo smoothly that I combed out only a sneeze's-worth of hair.
I'm going to take out the rollers while my hair's still warm and blow out my roots.  I'm excited to see what I can do with my new tools :reddancer:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Sweetie, you want healthy long hair and even if you stay out of this thread, I seen you in ceramides it hard being PJ. I was PJ before this board and every time you read about something new or better you'll be on it. I don't have to be here to buy products, I'm always in the hair sections at Walmart, Target, BSS looking for what new. Oh and if I read a magazine about hair products I'm on. The products you got are top line quality so don't bash yourself. We are not starving, not paying bills or etc for hair products and we all buy sales!!!! I have alot and like you when the summer kick in we'll be co-washing, pooing, DC alot.


 
Awww....Thanks LTown:  And You're Right.  It is a Struggle.:alcoholic  But on Here, (in particular) I know my Triggers.  I need strict regimented conversations/guidelines like with dieting etc....if I plan to accomplish something. And actually Make it work, For Me.

So:  When the conversation started to deteriorate from where it had been and became all about BUYING STUFF AND NOT USING STUFF....IK that is a Strong Trigger, For Me.

And that's when I should have limited my time on here.  That's how I have to handle my own Struggle with Buying Stuff, until I am able to handle it.

*Some people could have read through all that stuff and not even been the least bit "Tempted".erplexed


----------



## mkd (Apr 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> if you really want a vatika frosting i have a jar you can have.
> the jar i have open i feel like will last me forever so i wont even get to the other jar. and i have a huge jar of coconut oil so im good


 


Brownie518 said:


> I got 2 (or was it 3) from the sale and I have a full one sitting here. Let me know if you want it.
> 
> 
> I'll just send it to you. I have to go to the post office tomorrow anyway.
> ETA: Yeah, I better send it now while its kinda cool around these parts.


 You ladies are so nice!


----------



## mkd (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't Busted Out my Liter(s). I have so much stuff to get through first. _*And me like a Fool, just bought some mo'* _
> 
> But, I'm straight now. I had my little 'fix' and now I'm back to business
> I am back on track. To Accomplish What I set out to do this Year.
> ...


T, you have done so well not buying, its ok if you fell off the wagon a little bit.  Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> T, you have done so well not buying, its ok if you fell off the wagon a little bit. Don't be too hard on yourself.


 
Girl, IK!  

It was pretty bad though.....


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

Purchased 6 bottles of Skala Ceramides Leave In (gave 1 to my sister, 2 for me and 3 for T - her bottles are waving to her from my siggy pic )

Used up a Salon Care bottle of knock off Paul Mitchel moisturizing conditioner (I used it to follow my protein treatments but will not repurchase it). Also used up a bottle of Skala Aloe Vera conditioner!


----------



## mkd (Apr 17, 2010)

I have got to get to a Big Lots!!!! You can't beat $1

What did you buy T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> Purchased 6 bottles of Skala Ceramides Leave In (gave 1 to my sister, 2 for me and *3 for T - her bottles are waving to her from my siggy pic )*


 
Waves Back 

Thanks Girl!  Imma use those in place of the Matrix Biolage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> I have got to get to a Big Lots!!!! You can't beat $1
> 
> *What did you buy T?*


 
Chile, Too Much Mess. 

(Pray for me).  That my spending fever has passed.

A couple vials of _different_ stuff.  A couple DC'ers.  A Reconstructor. A leave-in. (All Very Expensive Stuff).

I don't count those little $1-$2 dollar purchases as anything much.  

But the $29/$39/$49.99+ is a little un-nerving. 

That's when I start to go into panic mode.

btw:  Your Hair looks very Pretty.  Is that a Braid Out or Your Curlformers?


----------



## mkd (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, Too Much Mess.
> 
> (Pray for me). That my spending fever has passed.
> 
> ...


 Its ok T, just jump back on the wagon.  Thanks, its a wash n go with the kinky curly knot today and curling custard.  I actually really like the 2 together.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm hanging out with day36 right now. We purchased an avocado oil.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm going to dye the grey temples, and overnight condition with skala. Americka can't be having all the fun. Americka your BL has the skala stock, mine don't have the shea, aloe or leave in but I'm not greedy getting something for $1 is good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

washnset said:


> I'm hanging out with day36 right now. We purchased an avocado oil.


 
You Girls made an Excellent Choice.  Avacado Oil is Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Its ok T, just jump back on the wagon.* Thanks, its a wash n go with the kinky curly knot today and curling custard. I actually really like the 2 together.


 
I am.  Thanks for your Encouragement.  I appreciate it.  

I felt like I was making so much progress.

Oh, that Combination of Products is working for You.  Your Curls Are Poppin'!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2010)

I finished my sample of Beemine growth serum. For now I will stick with my Claudie's so I can tell if I have made progress.  

I have emptied 2 drawers by doing some rearranging and by using up stuff . This makes me have plenty of room for my Hairveda order and my upcoming Qhemet order. I plan to order some samples from Mozeke and possibly from Fleurtzy at some point. Then guess what ladies? I think I will stick to staples . Hopefully the Hairveda & Qhemet dc's will come out soon and I can stop all this trying stuff by summer's end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I finished my sample of Beemine growth serum. For now I will stick with my Claudie's so I can tell if I have made progress.
> 
> *I have emptied 2 drawers by doing some rearranging and by using up stuff *. This makes me have plenty of room for my Hairveda order and my upcoming Qhemet order. I plan to order some samples from Mozeke and possibly from Fleurtzy at some point. *Then guess what ladies? I think I will stick to staples . Hopefully the Hairveda & Qhemet dc's will come out soon and I can stop all this trying stuff by summer's end.*


 
Good Thinking Shay!  You Always Have A Plan!

I plan to re-arrange some stuff too.  I did manage to corral my growing Dominican DC'ers together in one place.  I will experiment with those hopefully starting in July.  To test them out and see if I like them.

Still working through stuff to arrive at those coveted Staples.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> Purchased 6 bottles of Skala Ceramides Leave In (gave 1 to my sister, 2 for me and 3 for T - her bottles are waving to her from my siggy pic )
> 
> Used up a Salon Care bottle of knock off Paul Mitchel moisturizing conditioner (I used it to follow my protein treatments but will not repurchase it). Also used up a bottle of Skala Aloe Vera conditioner!




I see you took care of your Skala fix. I was gone for awhile and unable to log in(you dont even wanna know), sorry I couldnt hook you up.


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm going to dye the grey temples, and overnight condition with skala. Americka can't be having all the fun. Americka your BL has the skala stock, mine don't have the shea, aloe or leave in but I'm not greedy getting something for $1 is good



I need to dye my whole hairline, especially my temples! 

Chile, I strolled over to the hair care aisle and there they were! I told my nephew to hurry and get a basket. That boy moved soooo slow. I threw those bottles in my basket and looked for more. I LOVE my Skala. I would continue to use it, even if I couldn't get it for a buck. Did yours have any leave ins at all?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Thinking Shay!  You Always Have A Plan!
> 
> I plan to re-arrange some stuff too.  *I did manage to corral my growing Dominican DC'ers together in one place.  I will experiment with those hopefully starting in July*.  To test them out and see if I like them.
> 
> Still working through stuff to arrive at those coveted Staples.



Same here.  I haven't opened my haul yet.  They're all sitting in a closet in another bed room on a high shelf.  I actually dreamt about using my Suela y Canela last night.  The dream was so real that I didn't realize that I hadn't opened it yet and would only use products from the product graveyard box.  

I did my blow out.  It all worked FABULOUSLY! I will continue to do them each week no matter _how_ hot it gets this summer.  My hair looks and feels great and I'm 7 weeks post.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm really focusing on using up all of these Patene Nature Fusion conditioners and shampoos/shampoo bars. I know the shampoos/shampoo bars will take foooooorever.  I had totally forgotten that I have a Lustrasilk dc too . Gotta use that up too.

I have a few products that I am testing out for wash n go's. I will try a different one each Sunday and go back and repeat the ones that I like.  Ultimately I'm not sure wash n go's are the best for my hair the way it tangles but we'll see.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Same here.  I haven't opened my haul yet.  They're all sitting in a closet in another bed room on a high shelf.  I actually dreamt about using my Suela y Canela last night.  The dream was so real that I didn't realize that I hadn't opened it yet and would only use products from the product graveyard box.
> 
> I did my blow out.  It all worked FABULOUSLY! I will continue to do them each week no matter _how_ hot it gets this summer.  My hair looks and feels great and I'm 7 weeks post.



Those Dominican DCs are ! La Plancha, Baba De Caracol, Capilo Grapeseed Extract, D'Fina, and my Tropical Intensive Conditioners (except for the Cinnamon - that one messes with my allergies!) 

Doing a blow out for me means less manipulation during the week. I was told my hair looked thicker, but coarse. However, when she touched it, she couldn't help but exclaim how soft it is.


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


>


----------



## mkd (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am. Thanks for your Encouragement. I appreciate it.
> 
> I felt like I was making so much progress.
> 
> *Oh, that Combination of Products is working for You. Your Curls Are Poppin'!*



Thanks T:blowkiss:

My husband was in Big Lots last week and didn't look for skala for me.  That's ok, I am going to go next week.  I may call first to see if they have it.  Do the skala conditioners have cones?


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> [/B]
> Thanks T:blowkiss:
> 
> My husband was in Big Lots last week and didn't look for skala for me.  That's ok, I am going to go next week.  I may call first to see if they have it.  Do the skala conditioners have cones?



I can check all of them if you need me to, but I have the Aloe Vera conditioner bottle in front of me and it has an ingredient called "Dimethicone Copolyol." I know that dimethicone is a water soluble cone. Here is what I found on dimethicone copolyol.

Taken from: http://www.ehow.com/about_5057373_dimethicone-copolyol.html

          Dimethicone copolyol is a common surfactant in many shampoos,  conditioners and other hair care products. It is regularly used in  antiperspirants and deodorants. It is found in skin and hair clarifying  products, sunscreens, and moisturizers. Dimethicone copolyol is a  low-odor ingredient that replaces other ingredients that have an  unpleasant odor and was was patented by Anthony J. O'lenick Jr. and  Kevin A. O'lenick. The main purpose of this additive is to add shine and  make hair feel more full.      


*What is it?*
                              Dimethicone copolyol is derived from silicone, which is from  silica. Unlike most silicon derivatives, it is soluble in water and  combines regularly with inorganic oils and waxes.*What Does it Do?*
                              Dimethicone copolyol softens and smooths skin and hair. It repels  water and adds shine to hair. It helps certain personal care products  spread more smoothly and evenly and in some cases acts as a moisturizer.*Does it Clog Your Pores?*
                              Although it is a silicon derivative, dimethicone copolyol has not  been shown to clog pores and this is safe in shampoos, conditioners and  skin care products.*Toxicity*
                              Dimethicone copolyol is non-toxic and is not listed by any  country or organization as being toxic in any way. It is an eye irritant  and can cause reddening and irritation of the eyes. However,  dimethicone copolyol is far less irritating than the compounds that it  replaces. It results in products which are, comparatively, less  irritating than ones using older additives.*Ecotoxicity*
                              Dimethicone copolyol has no known negative effects on wildlife or  natural systems.*Products Containing Dimethicone Copolyol*
                              Dimethicone copolyol is a very common ingredient in cosmetic  products. Products containing dimethicone copolyol are often listed as  low hazard and low toxicity products and can, among many others, include  the following types of products: Toners and astringents,  antiperspirants and deodorants, facial moisturizers and treatments,  sunscreens, anti-aging treatments, body wash, liquid hand soap, facial  cleansers, hair spray, concealers, foundations, eye-liners, mascara,  baby shampoo, antiseptics, diaper creams, acne treatments, styling gels  and foam, nail polish and hair detanglers.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> I need to dye my whole hairline, especially my temples!
> 
> Chile, I strolled over to the hair care aisle and there they were! I told my nephew to hurry and get a basket. That boy moved soooo slow. I threw those bottles in my basket and looked for more. I LOVE my Skala. I would continue to use it, even if I couldn't get it for a buck. Did yours have any leave ins at all?


 
No leave in, just the ceramide G3, shea butter and cocktail mask. I ain't complaining for $1


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

Ltown said:


> No leave in, just the ceramide G3, shea butter and cocktail mask. I ain't complaining for $1



Be sure and tell us how you like them! If you would like a leave in, send me a pm!  I haven't tried the shea butter yet. I can't wait!


----------



## mkd (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> I can check all of them if you need me to, but I have the Aloe Vera conditioner bottle in front of me and it has an ingredient called "Dimethicone Copolyol." I know that dimethicone is a water soluble cone. Here is what I found on dimethicone copolyol.
> 
> Taken from: http://www.ehow.com/about_5057373_dimethicone-copolyol.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Americka.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> Be sure and tell us how you like them! If you would like a leave in, send me a pm!  I haven't tried the shea butter yet. I can't wait!




Shea Butter + CO=. It is sooooo good!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to try the skala avocado line and shea butter line but from the one review i saw from a natural ( she used the avocado) said it was a mess for her hair. Does the avocado and shea have protein? I can't use protein. Only in the elucence products and tw mist doesn't bother me.


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I want to try the skala avocado line and shea butter line but from the one review i saw from a natural ( she used the avocado) said it was a mess for her hair. Does the avocado and shea have protein? I can't use protein. Only in the elucence products and tw mist doesn't bother me.



Avocado Conditioner has:
Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Centrimonium Chloride, Petrolatum, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, fragrance, citric acid, avocado and food coloring. 

Shea Butter Conditioner has: 
Water, centrimonium chloride, cetearyl alcohol, petrolatum, citric acid, glutaral, shea butter, fragrance, and food coloring.

Please forgive any mispellings as I had to type it from the bottles.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> Avocado Conditioner has:
> Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Centrimonium Chloride, Petrolatum, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, fragrance, citric acid, avocado and food coloring.
> 
> Shea Butter Conditioner has:
> ...


 
Thanks americka the shea looks better to me than the avocado. The avocado has meth in it because i can't begin to pronouce that word.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2010)

Where is IDareT'sHair, there is a ceramides challenge: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=462088


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 17, 2010)

I went to MANY stores today looking for skala! I couldnt find it at all! I did come across some silicon mix products. I also found Nutrine Garlic shampoo for...$3.99...what a deal. Too bad it was the one that smells like garlic. The smell was too overwhelming to purchase. I didnt purchase the silicon mix products but I know where to get them for a good price now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies, What's Going On?????
> 
> Anybody doing their Hair, Re-arranging Products, Using Up/Buying Products????
> 
> ...



I just made up a bag of stuff for my niece's friend. Her hair is fried and she can't get over how my niece's hair has improved so I figured I could help her out (and me at the same time!) I have her a Banana Brulee, Phiip B shampoo, HSH Soy leave in spray, some Deep Fuel, Porosity Control, and about 4 other conditioners.  Made quite a bit of room on the shelf. 

I have used up some stuff lately, too. Rescue Force, Komaza Protein strengthener, Komaza Honey comb rejuvenator, SSI Jojoba Healthy Hair Serum, Argan Oil, and 3 vials of Biolage CeraRepair. 
I did a bit of moving around, also. Thats how I figured out what to give my niece's friend. I think I'll give my niece my CHI Keratin Mist, too. 

Oh, T, I used that Schwarzkopf Bonacure stuff you gave me, again!!!  Love it. I'm going to go look for some right now!!  Thanks, again!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 17, 2010)

IDare, don't bash yourself we all fall off now and then. I did especially in February. I took stuff back and was like to self " really why do you need 12 friggn bottles of this shampoo. I looked and shook my head, then I keep stuff I don't use. I was like Your going to use this up no if ands or butts. That is why I do the treat stuff for myself. I have treated myself to little packets of conditioner here and there. I earned another 2 and just never went for it because I don't need to. 

You did good, and if you fall off and you buy local TAKE IT BACK, I feel so much better when I do. I passed up DRC-28 2/$106 bucks with free shipping why!? because like you I have 5 bottles of Nexxus, one full bottle of Aphogee 2 step, Aphogee 2 minute, spray bottle with aphogee 2 step, and Motions CPR full. So I don't need it, I want it. 

All of this to say we all fall off but it is important we pick ourselves back up. Your not a failure, you only fail when you give up. That you haven't done! Keep up the good work. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't Busted Out my Liter(s).  I have so much stuff to get through first.  _*And me like a Fool, just bought some mo'* _
> 
> But, I'm straight now.  I had my little 'fix' and now I'm back to business
> I am back on track. To Accomplish What I set out to do this Year.
> ...


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 17, 2010)

JJamiah, you're absolutely right! I've been buying a bit too much look lately myself. I tried to make up for it by giving a lot of stuff away and making sure I used stuff that I would finish. I looked over my stuff and I definitely won't need to buy any staples for at least 30 days, well, more like 60 days . So, no more hair purchases for a while. Or bath and body. These sales/coupons are killing me, though


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> Those Dominican DCs are ! La Plancha, Baba De Caracol, Capilo Grapeseed Extract, D'Fina, and my Tropical Intensive Conditioners (except for the Cinnamon - that one messes with my allergies!)
> 
> *Doing a blow out for me means less manipulation during the week.* I was told my hair looked thicker, but coarse. However, when she touched it, she couldn't help but exclaim how soft it is.



Exactly  I used to think I didn't care because it's not important for me to _feel_ that my hair is straight, but I lose less hair and spend less time just refreshing my bun in the morning, so I'm going to keep it straightened as I stretch.

I have the Dominican DC's: 10 en 1, Capilo Suela y Canela, Baba de Caracol, Toque Magico de Emergencia, y Silicon Mix Bambú.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 17, 2010)

I went to Target today and bought a bottle of Shea Moisture Raw Shea Restorative Conditioner and a Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus Hold & Shine spritz (smells divine).  Grandbaby was the guinea pig LOL cuz my hair is flatironed.

It was weird (awesome?) seeing Curls, Jane Carter, Shea Moisture and Miss Jessie's products next to the other products.  I almost bought a bottle of the Shea Moisture curls creme, but I put it back because I know my hair will probably hate it, plus I have my black gel at home that works just fine.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tomorrow after church (all day event) I will do my hair.  I'm going to wash with Shea Moisture the Moisturizing Poo, co wash with my concoction (I'm almost done), DC with Sitrinillah/GPB/Honey/Kpak, then twist with some leave-in combo and a butter. 

Definitely done with sales at this point.  I'm not using up enough and I hate parting with stuff unless I really hate it so I'm done buying.  One thing I do need more of is face products but not for at least 2-4wks.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bump Americka and her Skala university. Im going to make my own! lol. Wish me luck. lol


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 18, 2010)

Dcing my hair right now and my ends are fine. Im going to do my braids every 2 weeks. It saves me time, i will still wash and dc once a week in braids.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 18, 2010)

Whoo lawd im half way done braiding my hair. I need something for these roots because this is not the buisness. I know i won't go over 2 weeks. Everything was fine detangling until i got to the roots. Lawd have mercy.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Today is hair day. What is interesting is I enjoy the cowashing during the week but I do not look forward to Sundays. I think it's because it's too many steps. IDK.  I ain't doing nothing else so I don't know why I'm complaining. I will most likely use up Giovanni's SAS Deeper Moisture today. It will be a repurchase but probably in the summer.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

I co-wash with Skala ceramides G3, going to get more!


----------



## Americka (Apr 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I co-wash with Skala ceramides G3, going to get more!



Really? Tell us all about it!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 18, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


>



Conditioner porn LOL

It took every ounce of pure will power yesterday to not pass by Big Lots. I want the Skala but I know how I am. It's better if I wait. It's bad enough I went to two Targets trying to find Shea Moisture. They were like 10 miles apart mind you. I was a woman on a mission LOL I am debating on whether to do my hair again today.


----------



## Americka (Apr 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Conditioner porn LOL
> 
> It took every ounce of pure will power yesterday to not pass by Big Lots. I want the Skala but I know how I am. It's better if I wait. It's bad enough I went to two Targets trying to find Shea Moisture. They were like 10 miles apart mind you. I was a woman on a mission LOL I am debating on whether to do my hair again today.



I can see the Target sign from my patio! I can get there in 30 seconds by car or 5 to 7 minutes by walking. Mine has had the Shea Moisture, Jane Carter and the Miss Jessie's for about three weeks. They've even stepped up their game by adding phony ponies and other ethnic hair care accessories. My favorite comb is one of their recent additions.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> Really? Tell us all about it!


 
I dye my hair and after I rinse my hair, I co-wash with Skala, then let some in for a couple of hours. I was going to sleep with it but that too mushy for me. So later I rinse it out, it was so soft.  Even this morning my hair is dry and soft, I did not put any leave-in on purpose to see how my hair would feel soft  Today I'm going to try DC with the Skala shea butter on dry hair and steam. I've never steam with dry hair so hopefully the steam will moist it enough.


----------



## Americka (Apr 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I dye my hair and after I rinse my hair, I co-wash with Skala, then let some in for a couple of hours. I was going to sleep with it but that too mushy for me. So later I rinse it out, it was so soft.  Even this morning my hair is dry and soft, I did not put any leave-in on purpose to see how my hair would feel soft  Today I'm going to try DC with the S*kala shea butter* on dry hair and steam. I've never steam with dry hair so hopefully the steam will moist it enough.



I have this one, but never used it. I LOVE the poo and con, so I can only imagine how the masque feels. Be sure and review this one also. I am so glad you like the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Conditioner porn LOL
> 
> *It took every ounce of pure will power yesterday to not pass by Big Lots. I want the Skala but I know how I am.* It's better if I wait. It's bad enough I went to two Targets trying to find Shea Moisture. They were like 10 miles apart mind you. I was a woman on a mission LOL I am debating on whether to do my hair again today.


 
Chile, its ONLY a Dolla' Gon' Drive Pass Big Lots, Girl!Even if you got 10, it would be like buying a Happy Meal


----------



## Americka (Apr 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, its ONLY a Dolla' Gon' Drive Pass Big Lots, Girl!Even if you got 10, it would be like buying a Happy Meal



And if you don't like it, I'd gladly take it off your hands!!!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 18, 2010)

I visited my local Big Lots for some Skala products and no dice, nada, nothin' .  However, I am working in New Jersey next week and I will see if I can hit up a Big Lots over there.  I am packing an extra duffel bag for my flight


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 18, 2010)

boston maria, please look for the skala avacado shampoo for me. if they have it, please buy two for me and Ill give you the monies when we meet up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Girls, What's everyone up to????  I've been out to the Stash and moved a few things around.....and wrote up my Regi for next Saturday.

What are you Lovely Ladies doing???????????


----------



## Day36 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey T,

Im over here fighting the urge to ask someone to get more skala for me. The price is looking right! Esp, if TW changing the ingredients of her mist; I could use the skala for detangling. *shakes fists at Americka and cries*


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls, What's everyone up to???? I've been out to the Stash and moved a few things around.....and wrote up my Regi for next Saturday.
> 
> What are you Lovely Ladies doing???????????


 
I dc on dry hair under steamer with skala shea mask, it is hard right now but I'm letting for a while. I don't know if this is a good DC but the skala ceramides was great.  I'll post the result after I rinse it out.  So you change your regi weekly, depending on what? time or mood?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I dc on dry hair under steamer with skala shea mask, it is hard right now but I'm letting for a while. I don't know if this is a good DC but the skala ceramides was great. I'll post the result after I rinse it out. *So you change your regi weekly, depending on what? time or mood?*


 
No, but I like to list the products that I will be using.   I may change products, but it's always the same type.  

Conditoner for Co-Washing, Reconstructor, DC'er, Leave-In etc.......


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, its ONLY a Dolla' Gon' Drive Pass Big Lots, Girl!Even if you got 10, it would be like buying a Happy Meal



LMFAO 
I KNOW HOW I AM! I'd get a "high" from buying $20 worth of conditioner and I'll walk around every BSS in town like a crackhead, trying to get another hit LMAO Before I know it I'll spend another $150 on crap (clothes, shoes, make-up, hair products)


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

i slept with ojon restorative treatment in my hair last night. today im about to slather on some ors replenishing for and hours and then rinse and twist. i think i will use qhemet detangling ghee as a leave in and qhemet heavy cream to twist since im almost finished that jar of heavy cream, i have a back up though lol.
i wanted to use curl define but i think if i use that i need to also use another product with it that has hold. i have the afroveda hemp butter on the way so i will use them together.

i have been buying a lot lately too. i have no idea why. i been going back and re-purchasing afroveda because i love her products but she isnt consistant and i just need to know that when i want to prchase from her everything will be the same.
im tempted to order the bee mine curly butter but i doubt i will. it reminds me(the description) of shine and define, and i have 2 jars lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> LMFAO
> *I KNOW HOW I AM! I'd get a "high" from buying $20 worth of conditioner* and I'll walk around every BSS in town like a crackhead, trying to get another hit LMAO Before I know it I'll spend another $150 on crap (clothes, shoes, make-up, hair products)


 
Chile git you Some Skala.  All that Hurr you got......$1.00, you could clean up!  It would be worth it to hit up every BL's in Boston!

You would be well ahead of the game (especially if it agrees with your hair).

Come On Now....


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

i decided to use tw protective bodifier as my leave in today to use it up. i was never so hoopla about it eventhough it is a good product lol.

today is my lazy day eventhough i have much cleaning to do.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 18, 2010)

My freaking leave in :axehunter::gunner7:. Ok now that i got that out. I finished my hair last night. I used mbc to detangle my roots and it helped alot. I guess im going to switch to mbc as a leave in when it gets colder out again. Im not even going to try and find the old formula of tw mist. Whatever i have left is it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> My freaking leave in :axehunter::gunner7:. Ok now that i got that out. I finished my hair last night. I used mbc to detangle my roots and it helped alot. I guess im going to switch to mbc as a leave in when it gets colder out again. Im not even going to try and find the old formula of tw mist. Whatever i have left is it.


 
So is the New Formula of the TW Mist that bad????  

I could look for some of the old bottles for you?

Just read that Thread....Maybe you could call the Shop and just get a Liter or Gallon of the Old Formula......


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So is the New Formula of the TW Mist that bad????
> 
> I could look for some of the old bottles for you?
> 
> Just read that Thread....Maybe you could call the Shop and just get a Liter or Gallon of the Old Formula......


 
No thanks t, she changed the formula and im not supporting her in no way shape or form. My hair did well with the mbc last night. It actually saved me hair and a headache so im going to see how it goes. My scurl will do now for the summer. Now i know how the ladies feel when their favorite product is discontinued or changed.

Eta- i kind of knew it would happen when she went to cvs, i was just hoping she would not change it. The new ingredients are probably cheaper.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

i admit eventhough the protective mist is not a staple of mine, it has great ingredients so i understand La. i went in that thread too.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

I rinse the skala shea butter masque after 4 hours and my hair is soft as it was with the conditioner. The masque is very watery to be in a jar, so I would stick with the conditioners in the bottle which is thicker. So I'll use the jars with some other conditioner to thicken it up and use up.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 18, 2010)

Skala is no joke. It is just that good!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 18, 2010)

Darn you Ltown. Yall better stop coming in here with this Skala business! Almost made me buy HV, just because I cant get skala here. I almost broke down. I rebuke you Skala pushers!

*  spoken by the original cosigner. lol.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

so i rinsed out my replinishing conditioner and i rubbed through a good amount of tw protective mist and now im in a micro fber towel.
in a few minutes i will section my hair into 4 and then twist with heavy cream. i think i may wear the twists pinned up all week.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> No thanks t, she changed the formula and im not supporting her in no way shape or form. My hair did well with the mbc last night. It actually saved me hair and a headache so im going to see how it goes. My scurl will do now for the summer. Now i know how the ladies feel when their favorite product is discontinued or changed.
> 
> Eta- i kind of knew it would happen when she went to cvs, i was just hoping she would not change it. The new ingredients are probably cheaper.


Dayum!!!Well I have my hydrasilica,vitamin reign and juices & berries.  I love the thickness of the TW mist..... Here we go again just when you think you got your staples down.  When these small companies go big...exactly what happened with Carol's Daughter.

I finished my Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture.  I also finished a bottle of JBCO.  I have 2 backups.


----------



## mkd (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi ladies, I still have like a half of jar of the TW mist.  I forgot about it.  I guess I didn't love it that much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

I feel bad for all the TW Luva's......That's Terrible.

I wonder now that JC, Miss Jessies and all that other stuff is now being mass-produced for places like Target & others, if the same thing will happen?

Cheap - Filler Ingredients?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

im now twisting my hair. its not taking half as long as it normally does, i think because my hair was damp and not dry.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel bad for all the TW Luva's......That's Terrible.
> 
> I wonder now that JC, Miss Jessies and all that other stuff is now being mass-produced for places like Target & others, if the same thing will happen?
> 
> Cheap - Filler Ingredients?


 well i dont know if it is cheap fillers but curls products have already slightly canged for target. i THINK its still natural but you know they had to change some ingredients so that they can sell it for cheaper.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel bad for all the TW Luva's......That's Terrible.
> 
> I wonder now that JC, Miss Jessies and all that other stuff is now being mass-produced for places like Target & others, if the same thing will happen?
> 
> Cheap - Filler Ingredients?


 
I hope jc and the other stuff stays the same. Miss jessies can't really get any worse and alot of people like it. I would have tried it if it was cheaper.

@shay, the only place that might still have old tw mist is the bss's and bony. Unless people already blew up those spots.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 18, 2010)

Finished a bottle of Dr Bronners Unscented Baby Mild. I decided to clean my bathroom sink becuase there wasnt enough in the bottle for my head. That counts right?

Threw out a bottle of Aussie spray. The first ingredient is alcohol.. Not good.

I am braiding my hair up for the next 2 weeks in minibraids. I am 1/3 through my head right now. I will then cowash with a mix of VO5 and Aussie Moist.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 18, 2010)

I might dc again.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

my twists are looking so good. i havent finished yet but i have one section left to do. of course there is no hold since im not using shea butter or a locking gel but if its gonna be pinned up it doesnt matter anyway.
i cant wait to get my afroveda so i can have hold to my twists without using shea butter all the time.


----------



## mkd (Apr 18, 2010)

Che, what did you order from afroveda?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, what did you order from afroveda?


Mkd, your curls are nice, how many days are you getting out of them?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2010)

Ladies I have been very busy, I got over my 10,000 steps today doubled. Hubby is sick and I have been a road runner. 

I just got finished my son's twist, he is under the dryer.

today is a mild day as far as using things up.

I thought I was going to use up the Neutrogena Recovery Mask but I still have one shot left in it.

I used up 2 vo5's conditioners that had nothing much in it, I had them sitting upside down for my son hair. All Gone! Must add that to my bag.

Ladies I am about to dump my Joico K Pak - trust I have had this for 10 years already and it looks a little nasty LOL. What do you ladies think? 
I guess I wasn't too enthused with it and would like to finally put it out of it's misery!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2010)

Ladies if you see me in Target in the hair Isle please stop and say hello, I am only drooling at the products I'd like to buy.

Cantu Deep Conditioner, smells awesome - On my list - Next year
Biolage conditioning balm --- On my list - Next year

I will be out of commission for new hair conditioners until December!
I also will most likely be out of commission for shampoo until December!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am about to dump my Joico K Pak - trust *I have had this for 10 years already* and it looks a little nasty LOL. What do you ladies think?


 

10 Years!!!!


----------



## mkd (Apr 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Mkd, your curls are nice, how many days are you getting out of them?


 Thanks Ltown.  I have been washing twice a week (once co washing and once with  a poo bar).  And my version of a wet bun in between.  I just mist my hair until it is dripping wet with a spray bottle then bun it.  My curls still look really good today and I probably could have worn them out again.  I am liking the KCCC used with KCKT so much better.


----------



## mkd (Apr 18, 2010)

Dump it JJ!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I hope jc and the other stuff stays the same. Miss jessies can't really get any worse and alot of people like it. I would have tried it if it was cheaper.
> 
> @shay, the only place that might still have old tw mist is the bss's and bony. Unless people already blew up those spots.


 
Girl I don't think these folx know around here  so I will be hitting up the two CVS close to me. I will clean them out.

I finished the Desert Essence Red Italian Grape Conditioner. Good riddance--these people and these dayum tubes & funny shaped bottles .


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 10 Years!!!!



Hey before I tossed it; I just wanted the confirmation.

Girl You are too silly, I got a laugh today, thanks! 
Has been a roller coaster day. Sniffs conditioner (ahhhh)


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> Dump it JJ!



Great I am going to go dump it out now  Rinse out the container and add it to my all gone collection. LOL

I dumped it, YEW! not even EW, YEW!!!~ wow,  I only used it once. Now it is put out of it's misery.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 18, 2010)

I stopped by Hairveda and saw that VF was still available so I took advantage of it before it was too late. I bought 2 becuase even with shipping that is cheaper than buying 1 8oz container locally. My small town doesn't carry much CO.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 18, 2010)

JJ, Sally's has its own version of the Matrix conditioning balm. the GVP conditioning balm...im just saying so you know (and its cheaper!). 

So, I just came from cvs, I bought 2 bottles of v05 for $.66/each. and snacks...im never going shopping while hungry again. lol


----------



## Day36 (Apr 18, 2010)

Natura, do you have a whole foods close by? Whole foods' brand co is pretty good. I think its like $6.99 for 12/15oz. Something around that area.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2010)

Day36 said:


> JJ, Sally's has its own version of the Matrix conditioning balm. the GVP conditioning balm...im just saying so you know (and its cheaper!).
> 
> So, I just came from cvs, I bought 2 bottles of v05 for $.66/each. and snacks...im never going shopping while hungry again. lol



Have you tried the GVP brand, not like I have tried the real brand but I'd love a comparison if you have one for me?  

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 18, 2010)

I FINALLY finished DB coiling jelly, avocado twisting cream & Komaza califia pudding.
Now I will patiently wait for QB sale.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

i wont be able to pin the front of my twists up like i did last week because of the way i have my hair parted. so if i feel like it isnt causing too much friction with my uniform then ill just wear it down. if it is then i will pin the back up and have the front and sides out.
last week i had the back on my twists up like a french roll and the front in a hump, i got so many compliments on that.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Have you tried the GVP brand, not like I have tried the real brand but I'd love a comparison if you have one for me?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


 i use the gvp version of the paul mitchell detangler and it is like the exact same product. so i imagine all of them are good knockoffs.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i use the gvp version of the paul mitchell detangler and it is like the exact same product. so i imagine all of them are good knockoffs.




I bought my son some of the GVP paul mitchell shampoo and conditioner, and they were pretty good. 

I am glad the other knock offs are pretty good.

Must add the Matrix GVP to my list  thanks Day!

December 2010 I am waiting for all the christmas deals. I know I am lame, but economical. 

I might sneak a little here and there!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 18, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Natura, do you have a whole foods close by? Whole foods' brand co is pretty good. I think its like $6.99 for 12/15oz. Something around that area.




No, the closest ones are in Canada or South PA. The closest thing I have to a WF is Wegmans and even that is over an hour away. When I go home I will have to stop in a Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Have you tried the GVP brand, not like I have tried the real brand but I'd love a comparison if you have one for me?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!



hey girly, i have tried the gvp version and loved it. I didnt try the original, so I cant give you a comparison. I know Eisani and LittleSparkle uses/used the gvp brand too.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies if you see me in Target in the hair Isle please stop and say hello, I am only drooling at the products I'd like to buy.
> 
> Cantu Deep Conditioner, smells awesome - On my list - Next year
> Biolage conditioning balm --- On my list - Next year
> ...


 

 Me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Me too!


 
Can I Get that in Writing...............

From You and JJ!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can I Get that in Writing...............
> 
> From You and JJ!


 
   Giiiirl!  It's hard out here for a PJ.  I had a bottle of conditioner in my hand for about an hour today before I finally put it back.  It was soooo hard.   I'm trying not to go back and get it tomorrow. It contained seaweed, panthenol, and marine collagen though.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Dayum!!!Well I have my hydrasilica,vitamin reign and juices & berries. I love the thickness of the TW mist..... Here we go again just when you think you got your staples down. When these small companies go big...exactly what happened with Carol's Daughter.
> 
> I finished my Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture. I also finished a bottle of JBCO. I have 2 backups.


I can look in my area for TW is you want, what is the ingredients again?


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 19, 2010)

hope everyone is doing well 
I cheated today and sent a huge package to my sis in Tunisa with hair products..LOL
I should be all set to use up products and i am considering locking again...sigh..love locs but i am paranoid about build up and when i was locking last year my scalp was sooo itchy!! so now my stash feels smaller and i am tempted to replenish..lol but i'll stay strong. I decided to take out qhemet from my staples. Love her products but the lemony scent..not so much....so no qhemet sale for me..I'll miss camping in front of my computer at 11:59 ready to place an order


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2010)

ive been holding off but i think im going to  get rid of all my gels.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh man, I'm over here itching for that conditioner.  I think I might go back and get it.  I'm reaaaally trying to figure out what I can sell/give away to justify "needing" yet another bottle of conditioner. SMH.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh and I called Sally's and they said I can exchange my Silk Elements Olive Oil Megasilk conditioner (eventhough I tossed the receipt).  I'm so happy about that.  Now I can get a full jar of my love, the Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment. 

I HAVE to get rid of some more products though.  Maybe I'll sell one of my professional sized bottles of the ORS Replenishing (original formula).  That should be fairly easy to get off my hands.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2010)

im so sad my twists are messed up. just the front is messed up because i slept in a bonnet but i guess the way i slept mashed the side braids up. so i just pulled the front into a little pony tail. the back is still beautiful though and  im leaving these suckas in lmao.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can I Get that in Writing...............
> 
> From You and JJ!



I will give you till June in Writing LOL!!!!!

Then I have to re-do my contract!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 19, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Giiiirl!  It's hard out here for a PJ.  I had a bottle of conditioner in my hand for about an hour today before I finally put it back.  It was soooo hard.   I'm trying not to go back and get it tomorrow. It contained seaweed, panthenol, and marine collagen though.





Esq.2B said:


> Oh man, I'm over here itching for that conditioner.  I think I might go back and get it.  I'm reaaaally trying to figure out what I can sell/give away to justify "needing" yet another bottle of conditioner. SMH.





U don't need it yet, lets us up some of the stash I know you have there and then we can go get that conditioner, hold out. I know how it can be I keep convincing myself use what I have and it's been working a little. perplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so sad my twists are messed up. just the front is messed up because i slept in a bonnet but i guess the way i slept mashed the side braids up. so i just pulled the front into a little pony tail. the back is still beautiful though and  im leaving these suckas in lmao.




awww, sorry that happened. 
maybe wet them a little!
I am a hard sleeper and could never keep any styles that couldn't be mashed up!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I can look in my area for TW is you want, what is the ingredients again?


 
Thanks, Ltown. Let me look here first bc I think I may be able to rack up a few. Damn I forgot to go to CVS today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ive been holding off but i think im going to get rid of all my gels.


 
 So, you finally decided after 50-11 Gels.... 

So, What happened Che?  None of them worked well on your hair?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, you finally decided after 50-11 Gels....
> 
> So, What happened Che?  None of them worked well on your hair?


 actually i think they are all pretty much the same. either you are going to get a ton of crunch(at least on my hair) or youre going to get the jerry curl look. i cant deal with either one. so i was using them to slick my hair back for puffs, but then i always feel like i can just use shea butter or burnt sugar pomade for that so whats the point?
the gels were cheap so im not out of much anyway. i'll see if my friend with locks or my friend with a short slick style wants it.
i work with a girl that wears a slick back style that i personally dont like but that does matter maybe she'd like some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> actually i think they are all pretty much the same. either you are going to get a ton of crunch(at least on my hair) or youre going to get the jerry curl look. i cant deal with either one. so i was using them to slick my hair back for puffs, but then i always feel like i can just use shea butter or burnt sugar pomade for that so whats the point?
> the gels were cheap so im not out of much anyway. i'll see if my friend with locks or my friend with a short slick style wants it.
> i work with a girl that wears a slick back style that i personally dont like but that does matter maybe she'd like some.


 
Well, at least you didn't break the bank for 'em

I just read something about Donna Marie's Curly Gelly and was about to suggest that one


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 19, 2010)

Yaaaaay, I stopped at Sally's on the way home and exchanged my Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Oil for the Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got my Hairveda shipping notice.


----------



## mkd (Apr 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I got my Hairveda shipping notice.


 That was fast.  I am kind of mad that I didn't order some stuff.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2010)

mkd said:


> That was fast.  I am kind of mad that I didn't order some stuff.



I figured you would end up sneaking in and getting some jelly and VF, at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't order this time either. 

But I'm good with that.  I don't need anything. 

I can wait until the B/F Sales for Hairveda (and others).

And what I did 'want' wasn't on Sale.


----------



## mkd (Apr 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I figured you would end up sneaking in and getting some jelly and VF, at least.


 I know Brownie.  I should have gotten a VF and a cocosta oil.  And then threw the almond glaze in my cart so I can try it.  Its cool, I am going to try to hold off from ordering from HV until november and then I will just get everything at once.  

I finished a sintrinillah.  I have one more to finish.  I probably won't repurchase this.  If I got it in a HV grab bag, I wouldn't be mad though.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, did anyone get anything from Afroveda with her Monday Mania 20% off sale???


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2010)

not that im tryna tempt anyone but afroveda has a sale going on. today only.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, at least you didn't break the bank for 'em
> 
> I just read something about Donna Marie's Curly Gelly and was about to suggest that one


im already on it


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, did anyone get anything from Afroveda with her Monday Mania 20% off sale???


oh i did see you posted this already lol.
i was looking at the site but i already have the cocolatte, curl define and hemp butter on the way with a sample  of pur whipped gelly so i think i'll pass.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> oh i did see you posted this already lol.
> i was looking at the site but i already have the cocolatte, curl define and hemp butter on the way with a sample  of pur whipped gelly so i think i'll pass.



I wanted to get a couple of things, too, but I'm supposed to be on a no-buy for a while 

ETA: I mean, I AM on a no-buy for a while!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2010)

yea me too lmao. although i got the shea amla with a sample of the miss bhree cream lol.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> U don't need it yet, lets us up some of the stash I know you have there and then we can go get that conditioner, hold out. I know how it can be I keep convincing myself use what I have and it's been working a little. perplexed


 

Girl it's so hard.  I feel like my hair will be 'missing' something if I don't go back and get that bottle.  Anyone ever use any DCs with seaweed in them?  If so, did you like it?


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope everyone is doing well  I was wondering La Colocha,where do you buy your coffee butter?


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 20, 2010)

Am I healed of my PJism or am I just bored with it all?

I went to Target and was sooo excited when I found the Shea Moisture products.  I went home and my daughter & grandbaby were my guinea pigs LOL  After that I just put the products away and didn't really give it any more thought.  A few months ago I would've jumped in the shower and had a hairgasm with all these products LMFAO!!  Now I have lost my hairgasms. What could it be? I have lost my mojo.  Is there a Viagra for conditioners? LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I wanted to get a couple of things, too, but _*I'm supposed to be on a no-buy for a while *_
> 
> ETA: _*I mean, I AM on a no-buy for a while!*_


 

 You can do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Am I healed of my PJism or am I just bored with it all?
> *
> I went to Target and was sooo excited when I found the Shea Moisture products. I went home and my daughter & grandbaby were my guinea pigs LOL After that I just put the products away and didn't really give it any more thought. A few months ago I would've jumped in the shower and had a hairgasm with all these products LMFAO!! Now I have lost my hairgasms. What could it be? I have lost my mojo. Is there a Viagra for conditioners? LOL


 
Nope.  You're Not Healed   Sorry  

Take you a Keratase and call me in the morning.... 

Or Get That Steama' together.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> Hope everyone is doing well  I was wondering La Colocha,*where do you buy your coffee butter?*


 
Not to answer for her:  Texas Natural Supply.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> *Girl it's so hard. I feel like my hair will be 'missing' something *if I don't go back and get that bottle. Anyone ever use any DCs with seaweed in them? If so, did you like it?


 
I know the feeling......

The Closet I have to a Seaweed Conditioner is the AO Blue Algae Deep Conditioning Mask.  

Algae is a 'form' of Seaweed right??

Haven't used it, but everyone says it's a Protein Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2010)

i love the ao blue algae mask. it is protein but it also moisturixes and it is to be used as  a pre poo.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Am I healed of my PJism or am I just bored with it all?
> 
> I went to Target and was sooo excited when I found the Shea Moisture products.  I went home and my daughter & grandbaby were my guinea pigs LOL  After that I just put the products away and didn't really give it any more thought.  A few months ago I would've jumped in the shower and had a hairgasm with all these products LMFAO!!  Now I have lost my hairgasms. What could it be? I have lost my mojo.  Is there a Viagra for conditioners? LOL



It's an on going battle! I too am a recovering pJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It's an on going battle! I too am a recovering pJ


 
Well so am I  So are We  

Everyone Up in this thread is in Recovery in various forms & stages.......

So it's all Relative


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nope.  You're Not Healed   Sorry
> 
> Take you a Keratase and call me in the morning....
> 
> Or Get That Steama' together.....


 You're so wrong! 
BTW I hated the Keratase, which is great because I don't have $65 every 2 weeks to spend on conditioner LOL


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nope.  You're Not Healed   Sorry
> 
> *Take you a Keratase and call me in the morning*....
> 
> Or Get That Steama' together.....



..................


Girl, you crazy!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## mkd (Apr 20, 2010)

I got a shipping notice for my buttersnbars shea butter so I guess I will get that thursday or friday. 

I have a hair appointment tomorrow to get a trim, I wonder what my progress will be like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> You're so wrong!
> *BTW I hated the Keratase, which is great because I don't have $65 every 2 weeks to spend on conditioner* LOL


 
Hol' Up!....Wait A minute....I thought you '_*Loved* _Keratase??? (other than the price, of course), what happened??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> I got a shipping notice for my buttersnbars shea butter so I guess I will get that thursday or friday.
> 
> *I have a hair appointment tomorrow to get a trim*, I wonder what my progress will be like.


 

mk:  Please make sure it's a Trim! 

We don't want you coming back starting No Thread....... 

Been Reading too many of those lately.....

Have you been to this person before????


----------



## mkd (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk: Please make sure it's a Trim!
> 
> We don't want you coming back starting No Thread.......
> 
> ...


 I have been going to her for about 7 years, maybe a little longer.  I am just going to tell her that I am really trying to grow my hair so to only take off what is necessary.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hol' Up!....Wait A minute....I thought you '_*Loved* _Keratase??? (other than the price, of course), what happened??????



My 20 yr old DD loves it.  It makes her hair silky & so pretty. I looked a HAM 
This is my DD and her baby. I did her hair that day.






It was the Mirta de Perales deep conditioner, which is similar to the Keratase, that made my hair look perdy & soft. Its only $7.99 a jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My 20 yr old DD loves it. It makes her hair silky & so pretty. I looked a HAM
> This is my DD and her baby. I did her hair that day.
> 
> It was the Mirta de Perales deep conditioner, which is similar to the Keratase, that made my hair look perdy & soft. Its only $7.99 a jar.


 
Cute! Cute! Cute!

The Baby is Growing up and she and DD are totally adorable.

Yeah, I know you really like the Mirta de Perales....... 

I will definitely look into this one as I continue to build my Dominican Stash


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not to answer for her: Texas Natural Supply.


 
.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> .


 
Well.............. 

Sorry Girl.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..............
> 
> Sorry Girl.erplexed


 
You know im teasing, My braids are doing well, everyone at work wants to see my hair because they haven't seen it since last year. Maybe when i hit mbl they can see it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..............
> 
> Sorry Girl.erplexed



You are the walking & breathing Wikipedia of hair products 
BTW coffee butter is one of my favorite butters


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You know im teasing, My braids are doing well, everyone at work wants to see my hair because they haven't seen it since last year. *Maybe when i hit mbl they can see it*.


 


BostonMaria said:


> You are the walking & breathing Wikipedia of hair products
> *BTW coffee butter is one of my favorite butters*


 
@La:  MBL.....Go On Girl! My Secretary keeps asking me when am I taking the Hat Off 

@BostonM:  The Smell Got on My Last Nerve


----------



## mkd (Apr 20, 2010)

BM, your daughter and granddaughter are so pretty.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La:  MBL.....Go On Girl! My Secretary keeps asking me when am I taking the Hat Off
> 
> @BostonM:  *The Smell Got on My Last Nerve*


girl the smell got my my nerves too. but i loved the way it worked. thing is though, you cant cover the freaking smell

mkd, i got my shipping notice for buttersnbars on sunday so i hope to get my shea butter soon too.

im thinking i will keep all my afroveda in the refrigerator and not use it until it cools off again. i mean i will be twisting my hair with it here and there but i think really i'll use it more in the cooler months. well no.....it depends because i will be doing braid outs with it soon


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl the smell got my my nerves too. but i loved the way it worked. thing is though, you cant cover the freaking smell
> 
> mkd, i got my shipping notice for buttersnbars on sunday so i hope to get my shea butter soon too.
> 
> im thinking i will keep all my afroveda in the refrigerator and not use it until it cools off again. i mean i will be twisting my hair with it here and there but i think really i'll use it more in the cooler months. well no.....it depends because i will be doing braid outs with it soon



As a coffee addict, I loved the smell 

I think its a great idea to keep your Afroveda products in the fridge. Last summer I bought 3 butters and two of them went bad before I got a chance to use them erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, your daughter and granddaughter are so pretty.


 
Yes they are, just like her.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> As a coffee addict, I loved the smell
> 
> I think its a great idea to keep your Afroveda products in the fridge. Last summer *I bought 3 butters and two of them went bad before I got a chance to use them *erplexed


wow thats a shame. and im surprised because she does use preservatives right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Yes they are, just like her*.


 
I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl the smell got my my nerves too. *but i loved the way it worked.* thing is though, you cant cover the freaking smell


 
Me too!  I still have some, will use it again Fall/Winter.



BostonMaria said:


> *As a coffee addict*, I loved the smell


 
I love Coffee Too!  But couldn't get use to my head smelling like  Starbucks. 

Barista Baby!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I think its a great idea to keep your Afroveda products in the fridge. *Last summer I bought 3 butters and two of them went bad before I got a chance to use them *erplexed


 


chebaby said:


> wow *thats a shame. and im surprised because she does use preservatives right?*


 
I get Scared when I read stuff like this  It makes me want to use up stuff FAST!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi ladies nothing new with me. Still trying to use up products. Waiting for my hair to grow out enough to go into a bun. I miss Charz and Robot 

Washnset: I got your jar, I will try and send it out by Friday, just started a new job this week so I'm really busy.

Day36: Sorry honey but I have like one more use of WDT  so I hope you didn't mail a jar to me. 

I am sooooooooo glad that stuff is finally done  Now I don't feel guilty about using my other stuff


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 20, 2010)

Miss T, I used some of that Skala for dry hair last night, I really like it. I used a bit much so my hair looked like it was wet  But by morning my curls were back to life. Thank you for sending me some


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi ladies nothing new with me. Still trying to use up products. Waiting for my hair to grow out enough to go into a bun. *I miss Charz and Robot*
> 
> Washnset: I got your jar, I will try and send it out by Friday, just started a new job this week so I'm really busy.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah.  @bolded

Finally!  You used up/gave away the rest of your WDT! 
The Gallon is Gone!

Thank You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *Miss T, I used some of that Skala for dry hair last night*, I really like it. I used a bit much so my hair looked like it was wet  But by morning my curls were back to life. Thank you for sending me some


 
Dolla'! Enjoy! 

I have yet to try it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 20, 2010)

if I have time tonight, I may co-wash my hair and use skala!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 20, 2010)

Finished a bottle of V05. I am in braids for the next week or so...so....


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 20, 2010)

When's everyone gonna be doing their hair? I'm doing mine Wednesday. I just found perplexed) a small unopened tube of PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment so I'm gonna start using that up. I also want to be done with my Ion Color Defense Intense Moisture Treatment. I really like it but I am trying to cut back on my moisturizing DCs. Or so I keep telling myself. I have about 1/3 of my Elucence MB shampoo so I'm going to get to work on that, too. I think I'll do my hair again early Saturday morning, too. I'm going to use that Dumb Blonde Reconstructor I got from T!!


----------



## Americka (Apr 20, 2010)

washnset said:


> if I have time tonight, I may co-wash my hair and use skala!



Which Skala do you have?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 20, 2010)

shea butter, aloe vera and avocado conditioners thanks to Ms. T!!! *hugs*

Ive been stalking so many stores looking for skala but I find nothing! Im going to try one more store on Friday.

I decided to do my hair tomorrow night. Im going to rest/relax tonight.




Americka said:


> Which Skala do you have?


----------



## Americka (Apr 20, 2010)

washnset said:


> shea butter, aloe vera and avocado conditioners thanks to Ms. T!!! *hugs*
> 
> Ive been stalking so many stores looking for skala but I find nothing! Im going to try one more store on Friday.
> 
> I decided to do my hair tomorrow night. Im going to rest/relax tonight.



Don't forget to give us a review! 

T is such a sweetheart!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2010)

im thinking i might take these twists out and do my hair. if i do i will be using up a vo5 conditioner for a co wash.

i want to keep my hair in twists but these particular twists just dont look good.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 20, 2010)

I got one TW Mist today.  I have about 3 more CVS to visit. . I finished one of the samples of the new sunshine yesterday.  I have another one and the original sunshine so hopefully I should be good until she starts putting out regular size jars of the new stuff.


----------



## mkd (Apr 20, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> When's everyone gonna be doing their hair? I'm doing mine Wednesday. I just found perplexed) a small unopened tube of PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment so I'm gonna start using that up. I also want to be done with my Ion Color Defense Intense Moisture Treatment. I really like it but I am trying to cut back on my moisturizing DCs. Or so I keep telling myself. I have about 1/3 of my Elucence MB shampoo so I'm going to get to work on that, too. I think I'll do my hair again early Saturday morning, too. I'm going to use that Dumb Blonde Reconstructor I got from T!!


 Tonight is my usual co wash night but since I am getting my hair done tomorrow, I am not doing anything to it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 20, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I got one TW Mist today.  I have about 3 more CVS to visit. . I finished one of the samples of the new sunshine yesterday.  I have another one and the original sunshine so hopefully I should be good until she starts putting out regular size jars of the new stuff.



 She has them listed.


ETA: Jasmine's Hello Sugar is fab-u-luss!!!!!!! I got the body butter and mist today!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2010)

Amerika I agree T is definitely a sweet heart such a sweet person, funny as H E double hockey sticks too (LL)

Che Go ahead and wash those out, your mind won't settle and your head won't be happy until you do. 

BM your daughter and grand are beautiful, definitely didn't fall far from the tree. BUT YOUR TRUNK looks way to young to have a 20 year old daughter 

MKD good luck on your trim.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2010)

i think im going to leave the twists in at least one more day. im just too lazy to take them down, detangle, wash, condition and re-do. i use to get excited to do my hair but not anymore lol.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 20, 2010)

NP lamara, I didnt get around to it. "You  snooze, yuh lose." Thank you though.


----------



## mkd (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my hair done this morning and I am really impressed with my progress.  I think I am MBL and I am going to take some pics tonight.  My stylist pointed out some thinning in my nape and she thinks its from buns and ponytails.  I am really upset about it and trying to reevaluate my protective styles.  She suggeted doing braidouts more often but I really don't like the way my hair looks like that.  I don't know what to do.  I think I am going to try curlformers and wearing it out more often. Ltown, I am going to shoot you an email about your curlformers. 

Oh and I did an interview for kurlybella 
http://www.kisforkinky.com/2010/04/for-kinky-girls-who-color-when-brown-hair-is-not-enough-maya/


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay I am a little pee'd right now.
I washed my hair today and I sat my serum at the edge of the sink went to pick it up and hit it on the floor by mistake. BROKEN, a $45 dollar bottle of serum all over my floor with glass, tempted to pick some up to save I rubbed my fingers gently together and felt glass so all went to the trash.  

Going to use Argan oil until I get more Serum from my stash, HUH!!!!!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> I got my hair done this morning and I am really impressed with my progress. I think I am MBL and I am going to take some pics tonight. My stylist pointed out some thinning in my nape and she thinks its from buns and ponytails. I am really upset about it and trying to reevaluate my protective styles. She suggeted doing braidouts more often but I really don't like the way my hair looks like that. I don't know what to do. I think I am going to try curlformers and wearing it out more often. Ltown, I am going to shoot you an email about your curlformers.
> 
> Oh and I did an interview for kurlybella
> http://www.kisforkinky.com/2010/04/for-kinky-girls-who-color-when-brown-hair-is-not-enough-maya/


 
Great interview, I did not know she publish. Your curls look beautiful close up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 21, 2010)

MKD- Loved the interview.  Thanks for being open and honest about your experience.  Congrats on making MBL.


----------



## Charz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not guilty!!!!!

Hey guys


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not guilty!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys



Hey Charz, sooooo did you have fun?


----------



## mkd (Apr 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not guilty!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys


 Hey Charz!!!!! Glad to "see" you.  Welcome back.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> I got my hair done this morning and I am really impressed with my progress.  I think I am MBL and I am going to take some pics tonight.  My stylist pointed out some thinning in my nape and she thinks its from buns and ponytails.  I am really upset about it and trying to reevaluate my protective styles.  She suggeted doing braidouts more often but I really don't like the way my hair looks like that.  I don't know what to do.  I think I am going to try curlformers and wearing it out more often. Ltown, I am going to shoot you an email about your curlformers.
> 
> Oh and I did an interview for kurlybella
> http://www.kisforkinky.com/2010/04/for-kinky-girls-who-color-when-brown-hair-is-not-enough-maya/



Goodness your hair color is gorgeous! Loves it! I wish I had the guts to get highlights like that.  Love your curls!



JJamiah said:


> Okay I am a little pee'd right now.
> I washed my hair today and I sat my serum at the edge of the sink went to pick it up and hit it on the floor by mistake. BROKEN, a $45 dollar bottle of serum all over my floor with glass, tempted to pick some up to save I rubbed my fingers gently together and felt glass so all went to the trash.
> 
> Going to use Argan oil until I get more Serum from my stash, HUH!!!!!



I'd be walking around with glass on my hair. Yep, I said it and don't judge me LOL  What was the product, BTW


----------



## Charz (Apr 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey Charz!!!!! Glad to "see" you. Welcome back.


 

I've been watching yall!!!! 

I got my KBB yesterday!!! They ain't playin!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2010)

well peaceloveandsunshine said my stuff shipped on monday so i expect to get it tomorrow or today really. but i just got a shipping notice today

and i ordered uncle funky's daughter curly magic yesterday but havent gotten an email confirmation but they say you should get one right away.

today i used up a 16oz bottle of oyin honey hemp conditioner. i used it to detangle my twists, then i shampooed with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, and then conditioned again with oyin hhc.
i used curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butter leave in and curl junkie coffee coco curl cream and i do not like the way my hair feels it was all hard when i took my towel off so i put a little of my shea butter mix on it and it helped but stillerplexed


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Charzboss, glad you back! 

I receive a generous package of Skala today from sweetie IDareTsHair,

Thank you


----------



## mkd (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep trying to get a pic of my hair but I can't get a good shot.  I am not so sure I am MBL.  I am going to post and get you all's opinions in a little bit.  

Charz, I LOVE your hair in your siggy!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to DC tonight in these  minibraids with my Skala Shea Butter Masque/CO mix and finish up a container of Garnier Fructis Instant Melting conditioner in the morning. I will try the Skala Shea butter leave in and Infusium 23 leave in and see how that works.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2010)

my ends feel so had and crunchy. yea, im through trying with this curl junkie stuff. 

tonight i will spray my hair with my aloe, coconut oil, apricot oil, water mix and seal with my shea butter mix.
tomorrow its back to what always works: kbb.
i will use up my vo5 conditioner by co washing with it.


----------



## Charz (Apr 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, I LOVE your hair in your siggy!



Thank you! Your siggy is fabulous as usual!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back charz!!!

Im under my heat cap now with some banana brulee in my hair.

Im going to use the skala shea butter conditioner when Im done.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great interview, mkd!! Loooooove your hair!!!!


Hey, Charz!!!


----------



## mkd (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, even though I cringe sometimes when people do this, I am going to ask anyway; do you all see progress?  The first pic is from november and the second two are from today.  I don't think I am MBL and actually don't see as much progress as I thought I would.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2010)

mkd your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2010)

:lovedrool::lovedrool:mk & Charz:  You Hair = _'droolworthy'_

Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mkd & Charz- Beautiful hair ladies!!  It looks so healthy.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2010)

mkd im going to say i see 2-3 inches of growth in those pics.

i cant wait to do my hair over. my hair feels terrible lol. and its so bushy and frizzy. this curl junkie is not where its at.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 22, 2010)

I finished the biolage smoothing and the joico k-pak condishs.  Won't repurchase either.  
I figure if I start cowashing 2-3 times a week, for 2 weeks, I should be done with the jason condishs once and for all.
I made my first bottle of experimental shampoo.  It's maturing in the fridge for now, though I put some germaben in it.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2010)

Mkd, Charzboss beautiful hair and great progress!


----------



## Charz (Apr 22, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Mkd, Charzboss beautiful hair and great progress!


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Mkd & Charz- Beautiful hair ladies!! It looks so healthy.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> :lovedrool::lovedrool:mk & Charz: You Hair = _'droolworthy'_
> 
> Keep Up the Good Work!


 


Brownie518 said:


> Great interview, mkd!! Loooooove your hair!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey, Charz!!!


 


washnset said:


> welcome back charz!!!
> 
> Im under my heat cap now with some banana brulee in my hair.
> 
> Im going to use the skala shea butter conditioner when Im done.


 
Hey everyone and thanks!!!!!

I'm doing the heat-stretched natural gig at the moment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkQ1AHXdRX4

I want to try to wash my hair every 10-14 days, but we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Charz (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ok, even though I cringe sometimes when people do this, I am going to ask anyway; do you all see progress? The first pic is from november and the second two are from today. I don't think I am MBL and actually don't see as much progress as I thought I would.


 

Wow amazing!! I miss when my hair was highlighted like yours


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Wow amazing!! I miss when my hair was highlighted like yours


 
Me too! I used to dye my hair all the time, until the temples started to gray.


----------



## Charz (Apr 22, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Me too! I used to dye my hair all the time, until the temples started to gray.


 

Me too, but until my hair started falling out in clumps erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Me too, but until my hair started falling out in clumps erplexed


 

Charzboss, are you still going to the bottling? I'm not it too much for me right now. Old lady got to rest


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

Charz, are flat ironing or roller setting?  

I can't wait to try the curlformers on my hair.  Thanks Ltown!!!!


----------



## Charz (Apr 22, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Charzboss, are you still going to the bottling? I'm not it too much for me right now. Old lady got to rest



Nah, I'm getting tired of it. And I don't need anymore Oyin Products.



mkd said:


> Charz, are flat ironing or roller setting?
> 
> I can't wait to try the curlformers on my hair. Thanks Ltown!!!!


 
I think I may try a little bit of both. I have my hair right now the way it is in my avi. People keep on touching it  I work in an office full of old white men.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I finished 2 bottles of TW mist.  What is this I hear about an ingredient change?  I just bought 2 bottles from a BSS.  Let me go look at them.  

I haven't washed my hair in over a week, it is hitting 2 weeks soon.  I know it is a mess. I just can't muster up the energy to deal with it.

I want Skala!  Y'all got me itching to try it.  I can't find it by me.  The closest big lots is about 45 minutes away.  I may try the shea moisture.  I saw it in the target closest to me.  

I think I found my mositurizer, the JC hair nourish cream but of course I can't find it now in any of the WF.

I want to try curlformers.  I am a little bored with my hair.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Nah, I'm getting tired of it. And I don't need anymore Oyin Products.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may try a little bit of both. I have my hair right now the way it is in my avi. People keep on touching it  *I work in an office full of old white men*.



Such is life when you choose the hard sciences.  I'm in physics, so same here.

I also wanted to say, you look to be about apl, or a month away.  I remember that was your shrt term goal.


----------



## Charz (Apr 22, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Such is life when you choose the hard sciences. I'm in physics, so same here.
> 
> I also wanted to say, you look to be about apl, or a month away. I remember that was your shrt term goal.


 

Thank you! I can't wait to be APL. 

I work in the Project Management Office. They talk to me like I know what I am doing. They just wanted some fresh young ethnic blood up in here. 

Physics huh? I wish I could grasp such concepts.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, are flat ironing or roller setting?
> 
> I can't wait to try the curlformers on my hair.  Thanks Ltown!!!!



Love the new siggie! Your hair is getting so long.  Same to you Charz!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Goodness your hair color is gorgeous! Loves it! I wish I had the guts to get highlights like that.  Love your curls!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be walking around with glass on my hair. Yep, I said it and don't judge me LOL  What was the product, BTW



LOL, It  was my Herstyler Serum I got from the Mall,  I love that stuff. 
I was too scared it would cut me, I touch my hair too much, I'd be bleeding telling you ladies about this awesome conditioner, self made, messy  gets crusty but is so awesome for the cuticles (called blood)


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wanted to mention that I bought a sample pack of Giovanni's deep conditioner called Smooth As Silk Conditioner and WOW that stuff is amazingly awesome. I paid $2 at Whole Foods. Yeah don't stone me LOL 







I was going to buy it at Target but I didn't feel like paying $9 for such a small bottle.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ok, even though I cringe sometimes when people do this, I am going to ask anyway; do you all see progress?  The first pic is from november and the second two are from today.  I don't think I am MBL and actually don't see as much progress as I thought I would.



I feel like I also didn't get much progress from December to now. That 1/2 inch I needed to get to BSL should have came easy January but with a minor trim it still took 4 months to get there. Depressing. 

But your hair looks great to me,It appears longer to me!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2010)

Yesterday I used up 2 products.

My HerStyler Serum which Broke - 
Yes to Carrots Mud Mask - One more to go! don't know if this will be a repurchase. I just know I won't purchase it anytime soon and I will make sure I have time to use it. It has an expiration date within a year from my initial purchase.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ok, even though I cringe sometimes when people do this, I am going to ask anyway; do you all see progress?  The first pic is from november and the second two are from today.  I don't think I am MBL and actually don't see as much progress as I thought I would.



Are you kidding? Yes of course I see progress. Your hairanorexia is deceiving you LOL 

But don't worry, I'm feeling the same way about my hair. I feel like it hasn't grown an inch since December.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yesterday I used up 2 products.
> 
> My HerStyler Serum which Broke -
> Yes to Carrots Mud Mask - One more to go! don't know if this will be a repurchase. I just know I won't purchase it anytime soon and I will make sure I have time to use it. It has an expiration date within a year from my initial purchase.



that serum is the business. im so sorry.


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yesterday I used up 2 products.
> 
> My HerStyler Serum which Broke -
> Yes to Carrots Mud Mask - One more to go! don't know if this will be a repurchase. I just know I won't purchase it anytime soon and I will make sure I have time to use it. It has an expiration date within a year from my initial purchase.


 


JJamiah said:


> I feel like I also didn't get much progress from December to now. That 1/2 inch I needed to get to BSL should have came easy January but with a minor trim it still took 4 months to get there. Depressing.
> 
> But your hair looks great to me,It appears longer to me!


 


BostonMaria said:


> Are you kidding? Yes of course I see progress. Your hairanorexia is deceiving you LOL
> 
> But don't worry, I'm feeling the same way about my hair. I feel like it hasn't grown an inch since December.


 Thanks ladies I need to just relax, I am kind of getting a bit too pressed about progress.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> that serum is the business. im so sorry.



Thanks but please Just realize that bottle breaks and it broke into pieces something awful so be careful  with it amongst edges of sinks or uncarpeted floors.


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Are you kidding? Yes of course I see progress. Your hairanorexia is deceiving you LOL
> 
> But don't worry, I'm feeling the same way about my hair. I feel like it hasn't grown an inch since December.


 I can't wait to hit your length BM!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 22, 2010)

Today I finished up 1 small sized bottle of Nexxus Emergencee. Yaay!  Still another professional sized bottle of Emergencee to go, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just wanted to mention that I bought a sample pack of Giovanni's deep conditioner called Smooth As Silk Conditioner and WOW that stuff is amazingly awesome. I paid $2 at Whole Foods. Yeah don't stone me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

IA:  SAS is a Great Product (you should buy the Larger size)  

And even though I'm not one for "Shampoos" the SAS Shampoo is also Awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

Trying to decide....if I will to my hair tommorrow or Saturday? 

I know I prolly won't use up anything, maybe.....a Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and a coupla' vials, tubes etc...but nothing really substantial (but Imma try).

I still have about 1/4th Jar of Joico and 1/2 Jar of Keratase Oleo Relax.  

I will feel better once I use up one of those.  

Although, I have a back-up to the Joico MRTB, and after my last 'shameful haul' I have now added another Keratase Product -- Masquintense for coarse hair but it's only like 6.8 ounces.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA:  SAS is a Great Product (you should buy the Larger size)
> 
> And even though I'm not one for "Shampoos" the SAS Shampoo is also Awesome.



I agree. Even though I am a bit of a PJ anything and everything by Giovanni is a staple.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just wanted to mention that I bought a sample pack of Giovanni's deep conditioner called Smooth As Silk Conditioner and WOW that stuff is amazingly awesome. I paid $2 at Whole Foods. Yeah don't stone me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love this stuff. in fact i just reupt on a bottle of it. i wasnt planning on it but right aid had it on sale for $5. one bottle last me only like 3 uses though.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I agree. Even though I am a bit of a PJ anything and everything by Giovanni is a staple.


honestly i dont think ive tried anything by giovanni i didnt like. oh wait, i didnt like the 50:50 conditioner. it made my hair frizzy.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

ok ya'll don't be mad but i went crazy on purchasing products the last 2 weeks. and i haven't received any yet
i purchased:
uncle funky's daughter curly magic
afroveda shea amla and hemp butter with samples of pur whipped gel and miss bree cream
donna marie twist and lock, hair mist and mira curl curling gelli
my shea butter from buttersnbar and sweet almond oil
and samples from peaceloveandsunshine
oh and i got a pair of earrings from peaceimages on etsy. 
curls milkshake(i freaking love this stuff. it is like kbb hair milk on crack)

but to make it all better i did finish a vo5 today
and i dont have nearly as many kbb milks as i though i honestly feel incomplete with only 3 full bottles. i know thats sad but its true. i thought i had like 5 bottles and i was happy.
oh and i threw away all my hair gels with the exception of qhemet soft gel and koils by nature peppermint gel. i dont wanna use the koils by nature eventhough its good because of the peppermint smell. me no likey.


ETA: i also realized i dont have any mist except the water and aloe mix i made and juices and berries. and the way i mist my hair i cant use j&b unless its mixed with water so i only use that as a refresher. I NEED MISTS lol. but i love the mist i made so i think i'll stick with that.

i also used the myhoneychild type 3 cream last night and so far i do not like it. maybe it will be better on twists and braids and maybe braid outs but as a night time moisturizer i dont like it. i woke up to dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> honestly i dont think ive tried anything by giovanni i didnt like. oh wait, i didnt like the 50:50 conditioner. it made my hair frizzy.


 
And I hated the Giovanni Direct L-I.  

But I Love the Nutra-Fix and most others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *ok ya'll don't be mad but i went crazy on purchasing products the last 2 weeks. and i haven't received any yet*
> *i purchased:*
> *uncle funky's daughter curly magic*
> *afroveda shea amla and hemp butter with samples of pur whipped gel and miss bree cream*
> ...


 
I Can't Utter a Word! *especially after my senseless & shamless haul*


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2010)

I am going to do my hair with Skala, poo, and conditioner and leave in tonight. I'm off tomorrow and need to stay up to watch the House wives show!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I hated the Giovanni Direct L-I.
> 
> But I Love the Nutra-Fix and most others.


i think i liked the leave in because it had a tiny bit of protein in it and i dont have many leave ins with protein.i still have my bottle but i dont use it much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think i liked the leave in because it had a tiny bit of protein in it and i dont have many leave ins with protein.i still have my bottle but i dont use it much.


 
Yeah, and I prefer Creamy, heavier leave-ins......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe I didn't use the SAS or Tea Tree Condish correctly because it didn't do anything special for my hair.  It was okay for a cowash but I would never DC with the SAS.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 22, 2010)

hope everyone is doing well!!
@chebaby: girl you know I can't say anything but great haul! I've been giving away products that don't work for me to get more..LOL
by the way do check your pms


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 22, 2010)

Had this great plan to cowash my hair and finish up the liter concoction and twist my hair up for the week using VF, BRBC and some butter, but then my friend called wanting to go see Death at a Funeral.  Seeing that she is going thru some things i can forgo doing my hair tonight and be a good friend and have a good laugh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Maybe I didn't use the SAS or Tea Tree Condish correctly because it didn't do anything special for my hair. *It was okay for a cowash but I would never DC with the SAS.*


 
You're Right. They Make a Great Co-Wash! 

But I wouldn't even consider DC'ing with it. (Too Watery/Runny). I don't think it's meant for DC'ing anyway. IMO: It's more of an Instant Conditioner.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I havent finished anything since my last report in. Ive been fighting the urge to buy; I'm doing well so far. Sorry that Ive been a bit MIA. Between school and OT, I havent been posting in the hair forum. Oh and I got accepted to two schools so far. Waiting to hear from the rest.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 22, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I havent finished anything since my last report in. Ive been fighting the urge to buy; I'm doing well so far. Sorry that Ive been a bit MIA. Between school and OT, I havent been posting in the hair forum. Oh and I got accepted to two schools so far. Waiting to hear from the rest.


 
Congrats!!  The rest are coming don't you worry.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

i used to deep condition overnight with giovanni sas and i loved it. i did that relaxed and when i first went natural. i cant do it now because my natural hair holds on to too much moisture and my hair will get mush at the drop of a dime. i thought when i went natural i would have trouble keeping my hair moisturized but its the total opposite. i have issues keeping a good amount of protein in my hair.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 22, 2010)

MKD, is that you in your avatar? You are absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I tried a wash n go with BeeMine's curly butter and hated it . I did use up the sample . Then I remembered oh yeah I've done this before and I didn't like it that much then .


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

my curlmart order for the milkshake shipped yaaaayyyyy.

and my buttersnbars shea butter and sweet almond oil came today as well as my sunshine products.
which means that tomorrows washngo will be done with kbb hair milk and sunshine lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

Well Ladies..........We're Approaching another Weekend YAY! TGIF!  I don't have another day in me to do!

Still deciding whether to make my Hair Day Friday or Saturday?  I may 'opt' for Saturday, since I am re-applying my Indigo.  IK that will stay on at least 2hours.  Maybe I can wear it to my Pedi Appt. under a Scarf Saturday a.m.

I was in my 'Stash' earlier and re-arranged some things.  I put all the 16oz Jarred DC'ers in a certain area.  All the 6-8 ounce Jars in one area.  I have tubes & bottles all in their own respective areas.

I did find some Mizani Night-time I knew I had.  It was behind some other things.  I will eventually put that into my rotation.  

I am currently using, almost finished with, and loving this Vitale Body & Bounce Moisturizing Hair Cream.  Very, very Moisturizing.  I'll definitely re-purchase it again. I have about 1-3 uses left in the Jar.  It really keeps my hair nicely moisturized especially under the Durag & Wig.

But after it's finished will move on to BeeMine Luscious Moisturizing Balancing Hair Cream.


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I havent finished anything since my last report in. Ive been fighting the urge to buy; I'm doing well so far. Sorry that Ive been a bit MIA. Between school and OT, I havent been posting in the hair forum. Oh and I got accepted to two schools so far. Waiting to hear from the rest.


Congrats Day!!!!  



lamaravilla said:


> MKD, is that you in your avatar? You are absolutely stunning!!!!


 :blowkiss:Yeah, that's me Lamara.  Thanks, I finally got the courage to post my face


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

Che, my buttersnbars came today too.  I really like that shea butter.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> honestly i dont think ive tried anything by giovanni i didnt like. oh wait, i didnt like the 50:50 conditioner. it made my hair frizzy.




I love the 50:50. I was just in TJ Maxx and I spied some Giovanni and I made a beeline for it, it was the TTTT though. Too bad I already have a pump of it that is half full!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

T, i love mizani(well i should say used to) night time moisturizer. when i was relaxed, whenever i had breakage i would put that on my ends two nights in a row and it would stop the breakage in its tracks.

my wash day will be this sunday as usual. i cant wait to pre poo my hair with ors replenishing, i feel like i havent treated my hair in a long while. then i will shampoo and deep treat with kbb hair mask.
i guess this weekend i will do braids instead of twists. eventhough i love twists much more i love the fact that braids dont get frizzy fast. and i will braid with kbb hair milk and cream.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, my buttersnbars came today too.  I really like that shea butter.


me too. im tempted to mix it with oils but i really like it by itself. i might mix a small batch with the sweet almond oil since ive never tried that oil before.

i didnt know that was you in your avatar. you are beautiful


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> me too. im tempted to mix it with oils but i really like it by itself. i might mix a small batch with the sweet almond oil since ive never tried that oil before.
> 
> i didnt know that was you in your avatar. you are beautiful


 Thanks Che


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to be APL.
> 
> I work in the Project Management Office. They talk to me like I know what I am doing. They just wanted some fresh young ethnic blood up in here.
> 
> Physics huh? *I wish I could grasp such concepts.*



I'm still trying to grasp programming. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> IA:  SAS is a Great Product (you should buy the Larger size)
> 
> And even though I'm not one for "Shampoos" the *SAS Shampoo is also Awesome*.



It is!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 22, 2010)

What can I do with Vatika Frosting? Anything special? i bought it because it was on sale and I heard good stuff about it. Is it just regular ol coconut oil or something special?


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I Can't Utter a Word*! *especially after my senseless & shamless haul*




Neither can I!! 
My big Hairveda box came today!



**i will not stop at Big Lots tomorrow! I will not stop at Big Lots tomorrow!!*


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used up my sample of Jasmines Babassu Extreme conditioner and I have one more use of that PM Super Skinny Treatment that I found. I also finished an Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter. 

In the next week, I should finish that PM Super Skinny, a bottle of Moist 24/7, 2 vials of CeraRepair, 2 tubes of Schwarzkops Smooth Express, and a jar of WDT. I should NOT be purchasing anything...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2010)

natura87 said:


> What can I do with Vatika Frosting? Anything special? i bought it because it was on sale and I heard good stuff about it. Is it just regular ol coconut oil or something special?


if you keep it in the refrigerator it'll stay solid and you can use itas a pre poo easier. but if you like hot oil treatments you want it to melt first. basically you use it the same way you would regular coconut oil. its just smell good coconut oil.


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Neither can I!!
> My big Hairveda box came today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I should NOT be purchasing anything...*


 
So...  Can I get that in a Notarized Statement????

Good Job at using Stuff Up B!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Neither can I!!
> My big Hairveda box came today!
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I have a feeling you're going to Big Lots ma_ñ_ana? LOL 



mkd said:


> Yeah, that's me Lamara. Thanks, I finally got the courage to post my face



You are very pretty! You should post your picture more often lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Why do I have a feeling you're going to Big Lots mañana? LOL*


 
Yeah....she goin'


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd, I won't be able to hold out, either, I don't think. No matter where I go tomorrow, there will be a Big Lots close by. 

BM, I think you're right. 

T, girl, hush!!


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Why do I have a feeling you're going to Big Lots ma_ñ_ana? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You are very pretty! You should post your picture more often lady.


 Thanks BM!! 

I think I am going to hit big lots this weekend.  Anyone not liking skala?  At least I know if I don't like it, there are 10 ladies here I can send it to.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks BM!!
> 
> I think I am going to hit big lots this weekend.  Anyone not liking skala? * At least I know if I don't like it, there are 10 ladies here I can send it to*.



 I was thinking the same thing. That thought will make me feel better about purchasing. I intend to do my best to keep it moving right on past Big Lots, though.  No buy!!!


mdk, you and your hair are gorgeous!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks BM!!
> 
> *I think I am going to hit big lots this weekend. Anyone not liking skala? At least I know if I don't like it, there are 10 ladies here I can send it to*.


 


Brownie518 said:


> * I was thinking the same thing. That thought will make me feel better about purchasing. I intend to do my best to keep it moving right on past Big Lots, though.*  No buy!!!
> 
> 
> mdk, you and your hair are gorgeous!!


 
It's A Dollar!

A Pack of Gum!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 22, 2010)

MKD, Big Lots just called. They want your money.


----------



## mkd (Apr 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. That thought will make me feel better about purchasing. I intend to do my best to keep it moving right on past Big Lots, though.  No buy!!!
> 
> 
> mdk, you and your hair are gorgeous!!


Thank you so much Brownie!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> It's A Dollar!
> 
> A Pack of Gum!


That's why I can't resist T!



BostonMaria said:


> MKD, Big Lots just called. They want your money.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey IDT, you like my new signature? LOL


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I used up my sample of J*asmines Babassu Extreme conditioner* and I have one more use of that PM Super Skinny Treatment that I found. I also finished an Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter.
> 
> In the next week, I should finish that PM Super Skinny, a bottle of Moist 24/7, 2 vials of CeraRepair, 2 tubes of Schwarzkops Smooth Express, and a jar of WDT. I should NOT be purchasing anything...



How did u like this?  I'm thinking of using mine but 2oz usually isn't enough for my hair.  I'm thinking of giving it a natural with a TWA who goes to my church.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> How did u like this?  I'm thinking of using mine but 2oz usually isn't enough for my hair.  I'm thinking of giving it a natural with a TWA who goes to my church.



I actually liked it! It smelled so good and my hair felt really good when I rinsed it and it was nicely moisturized and very smooth.  I was skeptical, too, but ended up nicely surprised.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 23, 2010)

So, the Okra Reconstructive Treatment from Shescentit is supposed to come out May 15th, the site says...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm working 1/2 day today so today will be hair day. Tomorrow I will be going to my deep water exercise class so I will just cowash then to the parents. On Sunday I am working and doing a kickboxing class. I'm off next week so I will be on more.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So, the Okra Reconstructive Treatment from Shescentit is supposed to come out May 15th, the site says...


 
I would definitely like a review on this product if someone purchases it.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> How did u like this? I'm thinking of using mine but 2oz usually isn't enough for my hair. I'm thinking of giving it a natural with a TWA who goes to my church.


 
Can you tell I'm going back and reading the thread and responding ? Anyways I liked it too.  The consistency, it was easy to spread, no drippies while steaming, and my hair airdried soft. She says it is a light protein. It will be a repurchase at some point for me.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 23, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Can you tell I'm going back and reading the thread and responding ? Anyways I liked it too.  The consistency, it was easy to spread, no drippies while steaming, and my hair airdried soft. She says it is a light protein. *It will be a repurchase at some point for me*.



 For me, too, Shay. I was ordering some stuff for my niece and I was gonna get some but I'm not supposed to be buying anything right now...


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jasmine's is having 20% off today only using 'hairluv' discount code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya'll Keep Talkin' 'bout *Avoiding *Driving By Big Lots for a Dolla' but will spend $100.00+ Shipping.....

Ya'll Ain't Tryna' Stop Drivin' by PayPal


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Keep Talkin' 'bout *Avoiding *Driving By Big Lots for a Dolla' but will spend $100.00+ Shipping.....
> 
> Ya'll Ain't Tryna' Stop Drivin' by PayPal



You have neva lied!!!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Apr 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Keep Talkin' 'bout *Avoiding *Driving By Big Lots for a Dolla' but will spend $100.00+ Shipping.....
> 
> Ya'll Ain't Tryna' Stop Drivin' by PayPal


----------



## natura87 (Apr 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Keep Talkin' 'bout *Avoiding *Driving By Big Lots for a Dolla' but will spend $100.00+ Shipping.....
> 
> Ya'll Ain't Tryna' Stop Drivin' by PayPal




Seriously , I would rather go buckwild in Big Lots over some Dollar conditioner than to buy one thing somewhere else and then spend like $20 on shipping. Plus with the Skala I can sniff it in the store. With shipping I have to wait like 2 weeks.  2 weeks!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Jasmine's is having 20% off today only using 'hairluv' discount code.


I will still be good and not order until I use up more body products.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

my hair looks and feels like sh%t today
i co washed and detangled with vo5 and aveda be curly conditioner and my hair was feeling nice. then i put on cd hair milk(because its almost gone) and sunshine and wraped in a towel like i always do. then i put in a puff. by the time i got to work my hair was a crunchy mess. im talking it felt fried and crunched to the side. i had to run to the bathroom and slick my hair back into a ponytail(oh by the way my hair is long enough to do this now) with water and some l"ocitain  shea butter i keep in my purse.

why is it it seems nothing is working for me anymore but karens body beautiful? i mean its not even that hot or humid yet and usually thats the only time kbb hair cream works for me, but now its the only thing that keeps my hair soft, along with the milk. im so pissed.


----------



## mkd (Apr 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> my hair looks and feels like sh%t today
> i co washed and detangled with vo5 and aveda be curly conditioner and my hair was feeling nice. then i put on cd hair milk(because its almost gone) and sunshine and wraped in a towel like i always do. then i put in a puff. *by the time i got to work my hair was a crunchy mess. im talking it felt fried and crunched to the side.* i had to run to the bathroom and slick my hair back into a ponytail(oh by the way my hair is long enough to do this now) with water and some l"ocitain shea butter i keep in my purse.
> 
> why is it it seems nothing is working for me anymore but karens body beautiful? i mean its not even that hot or humid yet and usually thats the only time kbb hair cream works for me, but now its the only thing that keeps my hair soft, along with the milk. im so pissed.


 What do you think it is that made your hair act up like that Che?  I know you were pissed but the bolded made me laugh.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

i have no idea. i know a lot of people dont like cd products, to me they arent the best, but the hair milk has never really given me problems. when i was snowed in a work and had to walk through all that snow and wind coming down, all i had in my hair was cd hair milk and sunshine and my hair stayed soft. but today it was a mess.
it was also hard for me to detangle today too. i had to slather my hair in vo5 and some garnier i had in the bathroom just to detangle and it was still hard.

i think my hair really needs a treatment and another 1 inch trim
but im going to see if i can skip the trim depending on how my hair feels after the treatment. im going to do kbb hair mask mixed with coconut milk and honey and evoo.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

im actually thinking about doing a huge sale since nothing is working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Hey IDT, you like my new signature?* LOL


 
Girl, You know How Intense Yo' Hurr Be!  :notworthy +    +  :lovedrool:  = 

Any Siggy You put up is fine with me!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 23, 2010)

Finished a bottle of Dove Sheer Moisture Conditioner .  (I've been using it to shave  )

And T!  I saw your PM.  I'm gonna respond in a few! I was in a rush when I first read it. lol


----------



## Ltown (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night I shampoo, dc with Skala, then use shala leave in, KCCC. It was not good   skala leave in does not have any softening ingredient to make my hair soft and use KCCC. Oh well, I use it for bunnings. I won't do my hair again until Sun.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 23, 2010)

theres a store in brooklyn, NY that sells hairveda products. now I can purchase them without paying shipping and handling and waiting weeks and weeks and weeks to get it!


----------



## Americka (Apr 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Last night I shampoo, dc with Skala, then use shala leave in, KCCC. *It was not good   skala leave in does not have any softening ingredietn to make my hair soft* and use KCCC. Oh well, I use it for bunnings. I won't do my hair again until Sun.



Really? Which one did you use?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You know How Intense Yo' Hurr Be!  :notworthy +    +  :lovedrool:  =
> 
> Any Siggy You put up is fine with me!


i think she means the quote she put up pf you saying we are in recovery. which i think is funny as all heck lol.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 23, 2010)

Americka said:


> Really? Which one did you use?


I use ceramides G3 leave in, it not the Skala it just not the right leave in for KCCC. You are suppose to use Knot today with KCCC, I was just testing to see if any leave in would work.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

im thinking about straightening my hair
it'll be easier to trim if i need it. i dont know if i will be im thinking about conditioning tonight, applying 2 heat protectants and a light leave in and rollerseting my hair.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey ladies, mkd you are beautiful. Today is the start of me getting the handle on ALL of my pj ways. Hoping that i am recovered this time next year. Today is wash day, washing with elucence, conditioning with mbc and deep conditioning with homemade dc. Using mbc as a leave in and gt butter to moisturize, jbco on my ends. Still haven't used up anything but im close. As long as i stay focused on not buying more products i will be alright. Next week i will rebraid my hair. I like this every two weeks thing, im lazy right now and its storming out don't feel like redoing my braids and i don't have to.


----------



## mkd (Apr 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I use ceramides G3 leave in, it not the Skala it just not the right leave in for KCCC. You are suppose to use Knot today with KCCC, I was just testing to see if any leave in would work.


Girl naw!!!   I learned that the hard way.  KCKT really works the best for me. 



chebaby said:


> im thinking about straightening my hair
> it'll be easier to trim if i need it. i dont know if i will be im thinking about conditioning tonight, applying 2 heat protectants and a light leave in and rollerseting my hair.


Che, that sounds like a good idea! 



La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, mkd you are beautiful. Today is the start of me getting the handle on ALL of my pj ways. Hoping that i am recovered this time next year. Today is wash day, washing with elucence, conditioning with mbc and deep conditioning with homemade dc. Using mbc as a leave in and gt butter to moisturize, jbco on my ends. Still haven't used up anything but im close. As long as i stay focused on not buying more products i will be alright. Next week i will rebraid my hair. I like this every two weeks thing, im lazy right now and its storming out don't feel like redoing my braids and i don't have to.


Thank you LC!


----------



## mkd (Apr 23, 2010)

Yall know I went to Big lots right??  The one closest to my job is so hood though.  They only had skala aloe vera rinse out conditioner and I wanted a DC so I passed.  Is that one any good?


----------



## Americka (Apr 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Yall know I went to Big lots right??  The one closest to my job is so hood though.  They only had skala aloe vera rinse out conditioner and I wanted a DC so I passed.  Is that one any good?



That seems to be the conditioner everyone finds on the shelves the most. My hair is always soft, silky and full of slip after using any of the Skala products including the AV. Give it a shot!


----------



## mkd (Apr 23, 2010)

Americka said:


> That seems to be the conditioner everyone finds on the shelves the most. My hair is always soft, silky and full of slip after using any of the Skala products including the AV. Give it a shot!


 Good, I will pick one up next week. How do you use it Americka, co wash with it?


----------



## Americka (Apr 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Good, I will pick one up next week. How do you use it Americka, co wash with it?



Yes, Ma'am!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

why am i on the phone with my male friend and i  was telling him that i might straighten my hair to trim it and see how long it is. this is his response "if you do that its like giving up on nature. you might as well go buy a box of relaxer". when i told him its not the same he still held his stance.
i cant help but lol at "giving up on nature"


----------



## mkd (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got drawn into the half wig thread.  Some of those wigs look really hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess I'll get up 1st thing in the a.m. and start on my lil' bity hurr. 

I am doing an indigo t/u.  I will be using the remainder of one container, so that will be used up.  

Will Co-Wash with Nutrine Garlic, do a quick Nexxus Keraphix reconstructor and DC with either Joico or Keratase, prolly the Joico.

Hoping to use up some thangs...........


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

the only thing i am close  to using up is ORS replenishing conditioner and kbb hair milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2010)

@Che:  Have you decided whether you will have your Ginormous Sale or not?  Do you think maybe you should hold off on that for a while?  

Have you clarified lately?  Afterall, you've been doing alot of experimenting with all kinds of Gels & Creams recently. 

Maybe a good Clarifying Treatment and DC will help put you back in Love with your Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *then use shala leave in,* KCCC. *It was not good skala leave in does not have any softening ingredient to make my hair soft* and use KCCC. Oh well, I use it for bunnings. I won't do my hair again until Sun.


 
Brownie Hipped me to Using Leave-Ins as a Final Rinse.  So, if I find something that isn't a 'great' leave-in, I plan to do that.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Che:  Have you decided whether you will have your Ginormous Sale or not?  Do you think maybe you should hold off on that for a while?
> 
> Have you clarified lately?  Afterall, you've been doing alot of experimenting with all kinds of Gels & Creams recently.
> 
> Maybe a good Clarifying Treatment and DC will help put you back in Love with your Hair.


i was thinking about clarifying but i have been shampooing a lot anyway. and then i know i havent been deep conditioning like i used to so maybe the shampooing without proper deep conditioning is the problem?
i might hold off on the sale but you know what? i know its hard to believe but i dont have much. 
i think most of my products are conditioners and leave in conditioners. the bulk of my moisturizers is shea butter and multiples of maybe 4 actual products.
most of the products i would sale would be cheapie cvs/bss products. so i think in the end a sale would be a waste of time lol.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

i decided not to straighten my hair.
tonight i will deep condition on dry hair and co wash. then i will use curls for target creme brule as a leave in under a little sweet almond oil and then do chunky twists(to attempt twist out) using curls souflee.

i watch this woman on youtube named taren916 and i noticed that pjism is a blip. the times when her has was amazing was when she was using curls and mixed chicks. now she uses all these different products and having bad hair days in her opinion and i wwas just thinking, dont that sound familiar? lol.

i think i really do need to stick with what works. i know ive said that before but im for real now lol.

i will stick with:
qhemet
curls/curls for target
shea butter
karens body beautiful

thats for moisturizers, shampoo and quicky conditioning. for deep conditioners i have too many to name but the bulk of styling has nothing to do with conditioners so im just cutting back on moisturizers and stylers.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 23, 2010)

I still haven't washed my hair..... sigh.  I am going to get up in the AM and do it.  I am going to add a black tea rinse in the mix and see what happens.  I did it a while ago and I don't remember if I liked it.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2010)

I used up a Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor. I have one more in stock. Won't be a repurchase unless I can find it in a larger size.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I used up a Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor. I have one more in stock. Won't be a repurchase unless I can find it in a larger size.


i think i actually love the giovanni reconstructor more than the xtreme. they are both good but i like the reconstructor more. it reminds me of a slightly harder version of AP GBP.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I used up the rest of a strinillah. That was the good news. Bad news was my hair was so tangled this week for some reason and I think I lost unnecessary hair 

Hope everyone's weekend is going great. I have a LONG day @ work tomorrow. We're doing Relay for Life Cancer Walk. Hope we have a good turn out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *most of the products i would sale would be cheapie cvs/bss products. so i think in the end a sale would be a waste of time lol.*


 
And MONEY......Because the price to ship errthang out would outweigh the money you initially made on da' Sale.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

Up Early....Sitting here with Indigo on.  Will wash it out in about an hour or so.  

Yeah, I will definitely use up that Nutrine this a.m.. I have about 4 more bottles left.erplexed  

Need to keep a couple in the stash for Fall/Winter.

May use up something else during the Indigo wash-out?  I think I have a 1/2 bottle of WR.  So that will go.

Will run errands later with DC and a Scarf.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2010)

Good Morning ladies, gloomy weather today! No hair plans yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies, gloomy weather today! No hair plans yet.


 
Hey Hun.

Yeah, we're suppose to have rain off & on most of the day. 

I'm kinda glad tho' because I don't have to water my little flowerbed. 

It's sunny right now, but that is suppose to change.

After I rinse this Indigo out, I have a few errands to do, and will run out with DC and Scarf......

You do your hair on Sunday(s) right?  Do you know what you'll be doing????


----------



## Charz (Apr 24, 2010)

Yo, I'm going out with my grandmother, mother, aunt and little cousin to try on wedding dresses.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yo, I'm going out with my grandmother, mother, aunt and little cousin to try on wedding dresses.



Sounds like an awesome outing! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Hun.
> 
> Yeah, we're suppose to have rain off & on most of the day.
> 
> ...


 
Yes I usually do my hair on Sunday so it can be fresh for work week. I think I'll use 10 n 1 to try it out. I really need to go back to using up one like you suggestion. Now that I know I like skala and have a good stash( thanks to you and sister) I'll do that. Even with dd using products I won't be using up anything for a while.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> That seems to be the conditioner everyone finds on the shelves the most. My hair is always soft, silky and full of slip after using any of the Skala products including the AV. Give it a shot!




Aloe is the one I cant find!


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Aloe is the one I cant find!



In almost every post I read in which folx have found Skala, the AV is the one that they find the most. It's not my preference, but it works very well. Like its sisters, AV is slipilicious!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yo, I'm going out with my grandmother, mother, aunt and little cousin to try on wedding dresses.


 
Oh take picture if you can. We need to get you gift, are you registered?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 24, 2010)

hey ladies,
I found skala where I thought I wouldnt find it...in the BSS in the mall!


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

washnset said:


> hey ladies,
> I found skala where I thought I wouldnt find it...in the BSS in the mall!



What varieties did they offer, what did you get, and how much are they selling it for? 

Slightly OT: I did a search on EBAY and there is a seller selling the masques for $19.99 and $12.99 for S/H! Granted, the jars are 25 ounces. But even I don't love no Skala enough to pay $1.31 an ounce! Ridiculous!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 24, 2010)

they had all of the conditioners, but none of the DC's or shampoos. the price of each one was $5.00.

I used the skala shea butter conditioner last week and...it felt great it my hair while it was wet and after I rinse it out, my hair felt different. Dry, but not too dry, a little hard, but not too hard. It was weird. This week Im going to try the avocado conditioner.




Americka said:


> What varieties did they offer, what did you get, and how much are they selling it for?
> 
> Slightly OT: I did a search on EBAY and there is a seller selling the masques for $19.99 and $12.99 for S/H! Granted, the jars are 25 ounces. But even I don't love no Skala enough to pay $1.31 an ounce! Ridiculous!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

Finished my Hair for the week. 

Used Up:

A 16 ounce Nutrine Garlic Conditioner *have several back-ups* 

Will work on Beauty w/o Cruelty Moisturizing Conditioner starting next wash day.

1 Vial of Fermodyl 619

_This week will use up Hemp Seed Oil *repurchased*, and possibly the Vitale Body & Bounce Moisturizing Hair Cream *will repurchase this at some point* and possibly a 2.0 Tube of Nexxus Vitatress Biotin Hair Cream.  

Next Saturday may finish my 16 ounce Joico MRTB.  About 1-2 uses left.  I do have a back-up._  Once finished will move on to Keratase Oleo Relax.  Once both of these are done, I start on HV Sitrinillah.  I have 2 Jars.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2010)

Finished Qhemet's honey hydrating balm.  Right on time since the sale will be in two weeks. I'm ordering some mozeke samples today.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not really a PJ but I wanted to stop in and say that I love reading this thread. I really like how you guys help each other and that there's no drama in here.

Sorry for interrupting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

cch24 said:


> *I'm not really a PJ but I wanted to stop in and say that I love reading this thread. I really like how you guys help each other and that there's no drama in here.
> 
> Sorry for interrupting.*


 
When You Decide to Become a PJ 

Girl, Come On Over and Join Us.

We'd Love to have you....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my year progress with you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my year progress with you


 
WOW Lamara!  Your Progress Looks Great!  I Love the Coilys too!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW Lamara!  Your Progress Looks Great!  I Love the Coilys too!



Thank you. I'm a little disappointed, but I suppose it's good. I'm thinking about straightening it for graduation next month so I can see my true length, but I'm not sure yet  . . .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Thank you. *I'm a little disappointed,* but I suppose it's good. I'm thinking about straightening it for graduation next month so I can see my true length, but I'm not sure yet . . .


 
Girl, Hursh! 

You have No Reason to be Disappointed!  Your Progress is Amazing...........

Keep Up the Good Work.  You should be good for Graduation.

_*shakes head...we're our own worst critics*_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Hursh!
> 
> You have No Reason to be Disappointed!  Your Progress is Amazing...........
> 
> ...



I was hoping for waist length by now


----------



## mkd (Apr 24, 2010)

Lamara, your hair is beautiful.  I love it!


----------



## mkd (Apr 24, 2010)

I got the curlformers from Ltown today, I think I will try them tomorrow or monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I was hoping for waist length by now


 
Yeah...Me too! 

Seriously tho', it looks nice.  How often do you have to t/u your coilyQ's?


----------



## mkd (Apr 24, 2010)

Lamara, is that a wash n go?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah...Me too!
> 
> Seriously tho', it looks nice.  How often do you have to t/u your coilyQ's?



I do it once a week. I coil it Sunday night, then Monday morning I do a coil out and it lasts all week. During the week I just let the shower mist it to revive the it in the mornings and then add a little HV whipped gelly.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> Lamara, is that a wash n go?



No it's a coil out, like in this youtube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSiCBj8yYp0&playnext_from=TL&videos=hq-Hy8_i06w


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 24, 2010)

I made an appt. with the Aveda salon in May for a relaxer and trim. Im really excited!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I do it once a week. I coil it Sunday night, then Monday morning I do a coil out and it lasts all week*. During the week I just let the shower mist it to revive the it in the mornings and then add a little HV whipped gelly.


 
It looks perfect! 

What day was the pic taken?  Is that a Fresh Coil-out or a Revived Coil-Out?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It looks perfect!
> 
> What day was the pic taken?  Is that a Fresh Coil-out or a Revived Coil-Out?



This was taken on a Friday, day 5. By then it's really puffy and less defined.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> This was taken on a Friday, day 5. By then it's really puffy and less defined.


 
I Likey!  So, do you have to tie it up at night or what????  

And do you spritz it at night or what???


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Likey!  So, do you have to tie it up at night or what????
> 
> And do you spritz it at night or what???



I just put a satin bonnet on at night. I have been spritzing with the TW mist at night, and on top of that using HV green tea butter. And sealing with cocasta oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my year progress with you


 
Your colochas are pretty lamara, i have a hair cousin.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Thank you. I'm a little disappointed, but I suppose it's good. I'm thinking about straightening it for graduation next month so I can see my true length, but I'm not sure yet . . .


 
Don't be disappointed, you may have 100% shrinkage like me. We have more hair than we think. For a year's progress, that is alot of hair to me. I started off really slow with my growth.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Don't be disappointed, you may have 100% shrinkage like me. We have more hair than we think. For a year's progress, that is alot of hair to me. I started off really slow with my growth.



My shrinkage is ridiculous  Like all of that can go into a ponytail except for the edges and I have a nice sized pony puff.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> My shrinkage is ridiculous  Like all of that can go into a ponytail except for the edges and I have a nice sized pony puff.


 
I can just now get my edges in and my front is almost there after almost 2 years its just now catching up. Our hair grows at different speeds. My nape was almost bald when i bc and now that is the longest part of my hair. You will get there just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 24, 2010)

I finally washed my hair.  It was a nightmare to detangle.   

I bought the the aphogee keratin leave in (new formula).  I like it.
The tea rinse is now part of the routine.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my year progress with you


 
When did you bc? Everyone has shrinkage it looks good!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> When did you bc? Everyone has shrinkage it looks good!



I can't remember the exact date but it was the end of May 2009.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 24, 2010)

Lamara your hair looks gorgeous.  Those coils look so nice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my year progress with you



 Love it!! Your coils are soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Finished Qhemet's honey hydrating balm.  Right on time since the sale will be in two weeks. I'm ordering some *mozeke samples* today.



I can't wait to see what you think. I've been eyeing them, too, but I have to wait until this supposed No-Buy of mine is over . Our hair seems to like the same things.  What are you getting?


----------



## Charz (Apr 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Oh take picture if you can. We need to get you gift, are you registered?



My mother took pics. Yall don't need to get me anything! I need to register somewhere, any suggestions? I don't know how to do any of this!



Americka said:


> Sounds like an awesome outing! I am so happy for you!



Aww thank you!


----------



## Charz (Apr 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my year progress with you



Wow that's fantastic! Congrats!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to see what you think. I've been eyeing them, too, but I have to wait until this supposed No-Buy of mine is over . Our hair seems to like the same things.  What are you getting?


 
I ordered samples of the carrot protein masque, whipped avocado cream, and avocado cleansing cream.  She is coming out with some new products in the next few months too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I ordered samples of the carrot protein masque, whipped avocado cream, and avocado cleansing cream.  She is coming out with some new products in the next few months too.



Okay. Good.  Those are the one's I wanted to try. 

When is the Qhemet sale?

ETA: May 7th


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My mother took pics. Yall don't need to get me anything! I need to register somewhere, any suggestions? I don't know how to do any of this!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you!


 
You can registered at Macy's, Kohl, JcPenney, Target, Walmart it really easy. You and David can do inventory on what you have/not pick the things you like. I will help for David to have some things to take and you won't have to buy them.  When you send out invitation you let people know where you registered. When people buy your gifts it's removed from the list that way you don't get duplicates.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 24, 2010)

lamara, your hair is beautiful. ive always liked coils but could never do it because of the damage in my front secton. and your hair looks so thick and lush.

i did good today and only purchased one product(miss jessies), i just cant leave them alone lol. 
i am almost ou of one bottle of kbb hair milk. i think i have like one ounce left in the bottle. 

tonight i am going to treat my hair overnight with ojon rt. then in the morning i will co wash and puff.
tomorrow night i will pre poo, shampoo, deep condition and twist or braid or do chuncky braids for a braid out. depends on if im being lazy or not lol.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies, gloomy weather today! No hair plans yet.


 


Charzboss said:


> Yo, I'm going out with my grandmother, mother, aunt and little cousin to try on wedding dresses.


 ltown, its gloomy here too. i had some errands to run and i have a few things to do tomorrow but overall i like the weather because i can stay in, play with the hair, and get some cleaning done.

charz, i hope you had fun. i miss my grandma


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sitting here with a protein treatment in hair ready to rinse.  Finished an Avocado & Silk DC (1 back up) and my 1 liter cowash mixture.  Going to DC with Sitrinillah (1 use left), Skala Ceramides, and honey.  Going to twist it up with BRBC with a leave in and some hair butter.

Need to figure out what to put in the old Aussie moist bottle (love the pump).  Either the 24/7 or the PRO since they will fill the bottle.


----------



## mkd (Apr 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My mother took pics. Yall don't need to get me anything! I need to register somewhere, any suggestions? I don't know how to do any of this!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you!


 Charz, I registered at bed bath and beyond and macy's when I was getting married.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am about to cowash my hair with my Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Conditioner and finish that up. I will DC overnight with my never ending Skala Shea Butter mixed with coconut oil. For such a small container it has staying power. I have used it 3 times and I am not even half done with it. I will follow that up in the morning with an Aussie moist cowash and then I dont have a clue. I might twist, I might coil, I really dont have a clue.


----------



## Charz (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ Is that AJ in ur siggy?


----------



## natura87 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, I saw it and I said heck why not put it in my siggy. Its purty.

I love how people can just tell from the back! All you can see is the neck and hands.


----------



## Charz (Apr 24, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Yeah, I saw it and I said heck why not put it in my siggy. Its purty.
> 
> I love how people can just tell from the back! All you can see is the neck and hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I need to register somewhere, any suggestions? I don't know how to do any of this!


 
My Suggestions:

Crate & Barrel
Williams & Sonoma
Pottery Barn
West Elm
Linens & Things
Target
macy's


----------



## natura87 (Apr 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


>




You are the 2nd person in 2 days that has asked me that.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh Tee how do I love thee...

Girl this Vitale Body-Bounce Moisturizing Creme is the business!  My hair feels soo good! It is everything I have looked for.  I bought it today and so far it is a winner.  Even if I have to apply it everyday I don't care.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Suggestions:
> 
> Crate & Barrel
> Williams & Sonoma
> ...




Of all the one's mentioned I highly recommend Bed Bath and Beyond. Their customer service is exceptional and their return policy is ridiculously generous. 

They will take anything back and their is no time limit. If you don't have a receipt they will give you store credit. If you still have your receipt 5 years later they will give you cash back.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

Good Morning ladies, it sunday wash day, prepoo with NTM done with that, wash hair with Qhemet cleansing tea, decide to use up and DC with  Jasmine avocado/silk conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone
I'm still up lol. I baggied with ojon restorative and now I am deep conditioning over that with kbb mask and jessicurl wdt. I'll be glad when the wdt is gone. I really don't like it. I plan on adding heat to this treatment for maybe fifteen minutes.
I won't be shampooing today. I'm gonna rinse and puff and then later on do something with it.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 25, 2010)

Have had conditioner in my hair since 4pm yesterday and I still don't feel like rinsing it out  Sometimes I just get so lazy with my hair and can't be bothered


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

MissVee said:


> *Oh Tee how do I love thee...*
> 
> *Girl this Vitale Body-Bounce Moisturizing Creme is the business!* My hair feels soo good! It is everything I have looked for. I bought it today and so far it is a winner. Even if I have to apply it everyday I don't care.
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
Love You Too Girl! 

Yes, it is a really Great Product! 

_Tiffers_ use to always mention Vitale Products and how good they are.....

And this particular one is a definite keeper!  Glad you like it.  Thanks _Tiffers_

oke:*it's also something Brownie would love.....*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies......

I can't believe the weekend is almost over.  It flew by.erplexed

Oh well.  Is anyone doing their hair today?  

IK LTown does her hair on Sunday.  And I think Shay does too.

@Lamara:  When are you washing out that Conditioner????


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies......
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is almost over. It flew by.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I did my hair today, shampoo with qhemet cleansing tea, dc with avocado/silk from jasmine, use redken antisnap leave in.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies......
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is almost over.  It flew by.erplexed
> 
> ...



Just did, I'm doing a wash n go this week cuz I'm just not feeling styling this head


----------



## mkd (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies......
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is almost over. It flew by.erplexed
> 
> ...


 I have to do something with my head today.  I just don't know what.  I want to try the curlformers but I don't think I want to invest that much time today.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 25, 2010)

Good Afternoon ladies!

Im just waking up from working a 19hr shift until 7a this morning. We didnt get as great as a turn-out as we wanted. So many people left, when the purpose was to spend the night. Well, at least it was fun. 

As soon as I got in, I showered and cowashed with some v05. I was so gross from all the lifting/moving of tables and chairs, etc for the participants. Yuck. lol. But, I will be almost finished with that v05 soon. My hair is so soft using the moisture milks and cowashing. I love it. 

Now, Im off to do an immigration, caribbean, and slavery/philosophy paper...pray for me. 

Love ya all!


----------



## natura87 (Apr 25, 2010)

DCing right now with my Skala and it still isnt gone. Argh!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey ladies!  I sold 5 bottles of the Dove Replenishing Mist (original formula) to a member here.  I shipped it to her this past week.  Soooo glad to be getting rid of things lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Hey ladies! I sold 5 bottles of the Dove Replenishing Mist (original formula) to a member here. I shipped it to her this past week. *Soooo glad to be getting rid of things lol*


 
Great! Esq.2B 

Keep it Moving into Reduction Mode.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 25, 2010)

OH! Wash n set, I mailed your package, don't know if I had told you or not  I'm so scatter brained lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> OH! Wash n set, I mailed your package, don't know if I had told you or not  *I'm so scatter brained lately.*


 
Girl, you are getting ready to Graduate! WOW! I remember those days.....

I'm So Proud!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Love You Too Girl!
> 
> Yes, it is a really Great Product!
> 
> ...



Girl, I see you!!! Stop that!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 25, 2010)

Speaking of mailing packages, I just found an addressed box (for one of us) in my bedroom but I swore that I mailed out her package last week!!! Now that's scatterbrained!! If I have her box, what the heck did I mail out last week????? And who did I mail it to??? LOL!! I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies......
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is almost over. It flew by.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
I normally do my hair on Sunday but did it this past Friday bc I had to work today. Still doing a bit a work from home making sure I get the paperwork in for my Special Olympics athletes although I'm on staycation this week.  I'm thinking of maybe doing a cassia gloss tomorrow since the last one was in December. We'll see how lazy I am tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of mailing packages, *I just found an addressed box (for one of us) in my bedroom but I swore that I mailed out her package last week!!! Now that's scatterbrained!! If I have her box, what the heck did I mail out last week????? And who did I mail it to??? LOL!! I don't know what's going on.*


 
I just pm'd you!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so lazy and I will not be doing my hair tonight lol. 
You know the denman brush is amazing. I have been having bad hair days when I do mu puffs lately. When I would get out the shower my hair would hang all the way to my shoulders and my curls were long and stringy.
Well I slathered my hair I. Kbb and wdt and my ends seemed rough so I smoothed with my denman. Man when I gotout the shower my hair was all the way up to my ears and next lol. My puff was so defined. I don't k ow how the denman does it but I will be using it once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I'm so lazy and I will not be doing my hair tonight lol.
> You know the denman brush is amazing. I have been having bad hair days when I do mu puffs lately. When I would get out the shower my hair would hang all the way to my shoulders and my curls were long and stringy.
> Well I slathered my hair I. Kbb and wdt and my ends seemed rough so I smoothed with my denman. Man when I gotout the shower my hair was all the way up to my ears and next lol. My puff was so defined. I don't k ow how the denman does it but I will be using it once a month.


 
Hey Che!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was just telling T that I picked the wrong time for a No-Buy. Too many sales and coupons and whatnot. I want some more PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment, Hemp Seed Oil, Gleau Oil, Giovanni Nutrafix, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Xtreme, and Joico Body Luxe conditioner. I wonder if I can make it until the end of May????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I was just telling T that I picked the wrong time for a No-Buy. Too many sales and coupons and whatnot. *I want some more PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment, Hemp Seed Oil, Gleau Oil, Giovanni Nutrafix, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Xtreme, and Joico Body Luxe conditioner.* I wonder if I can make it until the end of May????


 
OH MY!  Chile You want ALL DAT!

I can send you a sample of Hemp Seed Oil when mine gets here (No Worries there, and I'll send you a sample of the Kukui Nut too).  

I don't have any of the others on your list.  

If I did, I'd send them to you.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH MY!  Chile You want ALL DAT!
> 
> I can send you a sample of Hemp Seed Oil when mine gets here (No Worries there, and I'll send you a sample of the Kukui Nut too).
> 
> ...



I know you would, T, cuz you so sweet!!! 

And, yes, I want all that!!!  But, no more buying for now. I mean it!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Decided to clarify and do a protein treatment today. This will be my first time doing a bentonite clay treatment. I usually only clarify with HV's Amala Shampoo.  I may still do a cassia gloss later in the week but not sure bc I don't think my poor bath tub could handle all that in one week.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, you are getting ready to Graduate! WOW! I remember those days.....
> 
> I'm So Proud!



Thanks T


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 26, 2010)

So I ended up sleeping in my DC mix overnight Saturday.  When I rinsed my hair was sooooo soft and silky.  I think I'm going to add the Skala Ceramides every time I DC.  I love the results.

I twisted it up using the BRBC, Jessicurl Aloeba Condish, SSI Seyani Hair Butter (used up).  I've had that hair butter for almost a year and it was a 4oz container, however I didn't use it that much during the winter since I had a lot of butters.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 26, 2010)

How do you ladies sleep in conditioner all night, squeshing all night? I tried and it was very comfortable.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ltown said:


> How do you ladies sleep in conditioner all night, squeshing all night? I tried and it was very comfortable.




I just fall out. I hit the bed and I am out.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 26, 2010)

I am going to cut my hair. At least an inch but maybe 2.  I am at APL now but have suffered from breakage.  So my left side is longer than the right.  This will be the shortest my hair has been in years but I can't take the uneveness.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 26, 2010)

My "business" cards are here.  They look pretty official :woohoo:


----------



## mkd (Apr 26, 2010)

I used the curlformers last night and the jury is still out on them.  They were super easy to use, much easier than regular rollers but my results were frizzy when I tried to seperate them.  I think I may need the longer ones because I had to twist further down than I probably should have in order for my hair to fit in them.  That my be why my roots were frizzy.  I am going on vacation thursday so I may try again wednesday night.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 26, 2010)

hey everybody
i was on my phone last night on here because my computer is messed up. thats why my post has so many mistakes lol. 
im still wondering how the denman does what it does? i mean its just a brush, but i works like no other lol.
anyway T, i mailed your package today with an extra treat in it.

and i got my uncle funkys daughter curly magic in the mail today and i freaking love it. it gives my hair a firm hold without any crunch at all. and im quick to point out even a little crunch lol. i applied this differently then i usually apply gels because i was short on time. so on wet hair i applied kbb hair milk and put my hair in a towel. when i took it off my hair was drying pretty fast so i applied the curly magic on 5 big sections with no added water. my hair looks and feels great. i love this stuff. and it comes in a big 18oz bottle.
the texture is sort of like kccc except it doesnt go on rough the way kccc does.
i have tried many gels and they have all either made my hair dry and crunchy (and i hate a lot of hold) or when i would use a gel with less hold my hair would be a big ball of frizz by the end of the day.
gels i have tried: eco styler(pink and olive oil), darcy's botanicals, la bella lots of curls, smooth and shine, kccc, black gel(that lasted one day lol), curl junkie aloe fix and curls gel(forgot the name).
i even started using cremes instead for less hold but definition and that gave me crunch too lol. the only one that works is aveda be curly. and i thought i found a dupe for it in beyond the zone noodle head but that was a crunchy mess too.

i have donna marie mirra curl on the way so i hope i like that too so i can have 2 gels i like.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ltown said:


> How do you ladies sleep in conditioner all night, squeshing all night? I tried and it was very comfortable.


 
Most times I'm so tired I don't notice anything.   I do make sure to put a towel over my pillows  to keep them from getting messed up.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2010)

I may like this bentonite clay. I saw the waves, curls, and coils popping but I slapped something else in my hair before I could start playing with it. I'm under the steamer now.I finished my gleau oil. I will reorder.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 26, 2010)

hey lamara, I received the WDT today. thanks so much! you really filled that thing to the TOP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *How do you ladies sleep in conditioner all night, squeshing all night? I tried and it was very comfortable.*


 
I Don't!  I Hate it!  It Grosses Me Totally Out!

And....doesn't agree with my Beauty Sleep.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 26, 2010)

did it once. never again.^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

Ladies:  If anyone has a Shampoo Bar that they are willing to gift to another poster in this thread, please pm me and let me know and I'll give you her info.  Thanks

_*you girls know i don't get down with da' 'poo*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I'm on my last little bit of the Vitale Body & Bounce.  I'll re-buy this at some point, but Imma move on!  

I will be using BeeMine next.  

I am sooooo excited!  I can't wait!  I love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 26, 2010)

everytime i hear about bee mine i want to purchase something lol. but i will hold off. my hair has been doing so well with kbb and regular shea butter i'll just stick to that.

actually i was just thinking, i cant wait to get home and moisturize with some good ole shea butter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *everytime i hear about bee mine i want to purchase something* lol. but i will hold off. my hair has been doing so well with kbb and regular shea butter i'll just stick to that.
> 
> actually i was just thinking, i cant wait to get home and moisturize with some good ole shea butter.



 So do I!!!!! I see the name and go straight to the site! 

ETA: but i never get anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So do I!!!!! I see the name and go straight to the site!


 
Well, I think the Luscious Balancing Moisturizing Cream is Amazing!......


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I may like this bentonite clay. I saw the waves, curls, and coils popping but I slapped something else in my hair before I could start playing with it. I'm under the steamer now.I finished my gleau oil. I will reorder.


 
It was very easy to detangle my hair and it was quite defined . My tub did okay so I may do the cassia gloss on Wednesday.  I was planning to try a wash n go today but I swear to goodness I am too lazy to be shingling my hair. Today would have been a great day to do it too. Oh well.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 26, 2010)

also i think i found out why my hair hasnt been as soft as usual. i kept trying to figure out why my hair would be soft and then dry when my hair usually holds on to moisture like no body's business.
i think its my water and aloe juice mix 
my hair used to like this but now im thinking maybe too much aloe vera juice is a problem. the problem with that is i have been trying to find a replacement for my ojon mist(something cheaper) and nothing seems to work as well. so i think this weekend im going to purchase the ojon mist because my hair is acting funky without it.

and instead of using it daily(which is a problem with a pricey mist like this) i will use it like 3 times a week and the other days i will mist with just water.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I think the Luscious Balancing Moisturizing Cream is Amazing!......




 I know you do!! And every time you mention it, off I go!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 26, 2010)

Would yall believe I found ANOTHER bottle of Dove Replenishing Mist in my stash?!    Unbelievable!  If anyone reaaaally wants to buy it, PM me.  I'm selling it for $3. It's the original formula in the light blue bottle.  I also have a 90% full (used it 1 time) bottle of Giovanni SAS shampoo (original formula) for sale.  It's the regular sized bottle.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone use the Redken Smooth Down shampoo?  Does it "do" anything special?  I've had a liter bottle for over a year and I'm wondering if I should use it next wash.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 26, 2010)

And T, I haven't tried Skala yet!  Girl I went to Big Lots, picked it up, walked around the store, put it back down, then boated out of the store.  They were looking at me like I stole something the way I power walked.  Then I had to force myself to get into the car and drive off because Ulta is _right _there near Big Lots.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 26, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> And T, I haven't tried Skala yet!  Girl I went to Big Lots, picked it up, walked around the store, then boated out of the store.  They were looking at me like I stole something the way I power walked.  Then I had to force myself to get into the car and drive off because Ulta is _right _there near Big Lots.


those people thought you were crazy but you were just on a mission


----------



## chebaby (Apr 26, 2010)

oh and i have noticed that my scalp has been dry lately. not dry like flaking or itchy but dry like there is never anything on it and it seems like my scalp doesnt even produce its own oil(even though i know it does). si im going to make a scalp oil. im going to clean out one of my oild oil bottles to put it in.

i know i want it to have coconut and evoo and jbco in it. i'll probably add sweet almond and apricot oil but i need other things too so i might stop at whole foods this weekend to get EO's like sage, rosemarry, ylang ylang. or i might stick to the basics. i have been really lazy with my hair lately and i need to stop it.

tomorrow i am going to wake up early so i can shampoo and deep condition with heat(which i have been saying i would do for weeks and never did) with either kbb mask or aveda damage rememdy treatment.
then im just going to wash and go with kbb milk and shea butter.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> those people thought you were crazy but you were just on a mission


 

Girl, I had to edit my post! I meant to say I put it back down (before I boated out of the store).  I didn't get it.  I had to fight it.  It kept calling me!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> oh and i have noticed that my scalp has been dry lately. not dry like flaking or itchy but dry like there is never anything on it and it seems like my scalp doesnt even produce its own oil(even though i know it does). si *im going to make a scalp oil*. im going to clean out one of my oild oil bottles to put it in.
> 
> i know i want it to have coconut and evoo and jbco in it. i'll probably add sweet almond and apricot oil but i need other things too so i might stop at whole foods this weekend to get EO's like sage, rosemarry, ylang ylang. or i might stick to the basics. i have been really lazy with my hair lately and i need to stop it.



Che, you'll have to let me know what oils you end up using.  And how it works. I'm having scalp issues lately, also. No flakes but some itchies and it feels dry. IDK


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> And T, I haven't tried Skala yet! Girl I went to Big Lots, picked it up, walked around the store, put it back down, then boated out of the store. They were looking at me like I stole something the way I power walked. Then I had to force myself to get into the car and drive off because Ulta is _right _there near Big Lots.


 
Esq. ......it's a Dolla'  You coulda' got 1 !


----------



## chebaby (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Che, you'll have to let me know what oils you end up using.  And how it works. I'm having scalp issues lately, also. No flakes but some itchies and it feels dry. IDK


ok, i sure will let you know.
im about to look up what apricot and sweet almond oils do for the scalp.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 27, 2010)

washnset said:


> hey lamara, I received the WDT today. thanks so much! you really filled that thing to the TOP!



 Girl I was trying to get rid of that stuff. Glad it came


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 27, 2010)

I will never do another wash and go again  The difference in my hair is crazy! It feels so dry and crispy, I don't like it at all. 

I just hope I can hold out till Wednesday to do my hair over. I haven't done my hair in the middle of the week in a loooooooooong time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

Used Up the last corner of my 8 ounce Jar of Vitale Body & Bounce w/Jojoba & Biotin. 

Surprisingly, No back-ups 

Will definitely repurchase in the future.

Good Day Ladies.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I will never do another wash and go again  The difference in my hair is crazy!* It feels so dry and crispy,* I don't like it at all.
> 
> I just hope I can hold out till Wednesday to do my hair over. I haven't done my hair in the middle of the week in a loooooooooong time


 
What do you think caused the dryness and the crispiness Lamara?

Is this your 1st time or do you get "D & C" everytime?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 27, 2010)

Good Morning ladies! I got a head cold, stuffy nose, I never get cold but the weather been hot/cold, air condition/heat off/on. I'm co-wash my hair tonight probably use hair one, it not really working now that I'm natural.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What do you think caused the dryness and the crispiness Lamara?
> 
> Is this your 1st time or do you get "D & C" everytime?



This is the first time since I have been doing my coil outs. I really don't know what caused it erplexed

I don't know if it was like this before I started my coil outs, I can't remember my hair ever feeling like this.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2010)

I gotta change my regimen bc beginning late May/early June life will become a hectic mess. Last summer I cowashed alot, squeezed in at least one dc a week, and washed every 2 weeks. This summer will be worse so I gotta plan.  The thing I know I can commit to is cowashing a lot.  I will dc once every 1-2 weeks.  Most likely will have to be an overnight dc. I will wash monthly.  Tea rinses are out and I'm not even sure I want to add the powders to my conditioners. We'll see.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I gotta change my regimen bc beginning late May/early June life will become a hectic mess. Last summer I cowashed alot, squeezed in at least one dc a week, and washed every 2 weeks. This summer will be worse so I gotta plan. The thing I know I can commit to is cowashing a lot. I will dc once every 1-2 weeks. Most likely will have to be an overnight dc. I will wash monthly. Tea rinses are out and I'm not even sure I want to add the powders to my conditioners. We'll see.


 
Shay you are doing great with your transtion all most a year. Have you snip any relaxer off?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay you are doing great with your transtion all most a year. Have you snip any relaxer off?


 
I can't believe it. I will be 10 months post on Saturday and 1 year post on July 1st.  I've snipped here and there out of curosity but nothing significant. I cut some hair in my crown last week and I'm amazed at how it curled/coiled up.  I've decided I will do my own bc with my mom's help.  She's saying  right now because she is worried she will mess something up but she will come around. The first week of Jan 2011 I will become fully natural. As long as I can slap a headband in it I will be good to go.


----------



## Charz (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't wait to go to NYC!!!


----------



## mkd (Apr 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I will never do another wash and go again  The difference in my hair is crazy! It feels so dry and crispy, I don't like it at all.
> 
> I just hope I can hold out till Wednesday to do my hair over. I haven't done my hair in the middle of the week in a loooooooooong time


 Lamara, this is why I wish that I could find an alternative to wash and go's.  I don't care for the way they make my hair feel either.  But twist outs and braid outs do not look good.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 27, 2010)

This head cold is kicking my but, I won't be doing anything but take some nightquil and  stay in bed.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Was at Target  again today and had more time to look. No Miss Jessies, Curls, or Shea Moisture.  There is still the colored folks section down at the very end though with blue magic hair grease, motions, etc . I did buy a hedband.  

I will be doing the cassia gloss overnight tonight because I would like my hair to be dry by at least 4pm tomorrow if possible .


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Was at Target  again today and had more time to look. No Miss Jessies, Curls, or Shea Moisture.  There is still the colored folks section down at the very end though with blue magic hair grease, motions, etc . I did buy a hedband.
> 
> I will be doing the cassia gloss overnight tonight because I would like my hair to be dry by at least 4pm tomorrow if possible .



What did you buy?  I did a blog post on the Shea Moisture products. It did NOTHING to my hair.   This is what I did when I put this crap on my herr click here 

http://pelolindo-maria.blogspot.com/2010/04/im-back-few-finds-since-my-absense.html


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

shay, arent you in VA? try the target in Patomic Yards by crystal city or the one by patomic mills, im not sure which one you are close too.

my donna marie stuff came in the mail today and i am so excited. i tried the curling gelly on one section of hair and when it dried i liked the way it looked and felt way better than the curly magic. the mirra curl elongates the curls more, clumps them more and my hair seemed more moisturized. i will try it on my whole head this saturday.
i also got the twist and lock and i think i will love that too because it isnt like a goopy pudding consistancy, it is thick and almost solid. i think it will be great for twists so sunday i will twist with my kbb hair milk and the donna marie  twist and lock.
i also got the donna marie mist and i hope i like it. i will be using it tonight. the first ingredient isnt water though 

also a certain spot in my scalp was itching like crazy so i rubbed big chunks of coconut oil all over my scalp before co washing and that did the trick. tonight im going to rub my scalp with coconut oil again.

i used up my curls for target coconut curlada conditioner today. it will be a reprchase waaaayyyyy down the line.  i like it, very moisturizing. and i think its better than the regular curls coconut conditioner.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i used up my curls for target coconut curlada conditioner today. it will be a reprchase waaaayyyyy down the line.  i like it, very moisturizing. and i think its better than the regular curls coconut conditioner.



I love the smell of the Curls conditioners


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Potomac Yards is close to me. Thanks, Che!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> What did you buy? I did a blog post on the Shea Moisture products. It did NOTHING to my hair.  This is what I did when I put this crap on my herr click here
> 
> http://pelolindo-maria.blogspot.com/2010/04/im-back-few-finds-since-my-absense.html


 
Nada, they didn't have it. I will read your blog post. Thanks!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Nada, they didn't have it. I will read your blog post. Thanks!



I had to go to a few Targets to find the Curls, Miss Jessie's, and Shea Moisture products.  I might go back and buy something from the Curls line.  I'll never buy another Miss Jessie's product again. That stuff stinks!  I remember smelling like a candy cane and getting high off of that LOL


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Potomac Yards is close to me. Thanks, Che!


you are welcome. thats the one i always go to and they always have curls products in stock. miss jessies, jane carter and shea moisture is usually just a few in stock.


ut oh i see carols  daughter has 4 new curl products out. she has two new versions of the hair milk out, a shampoo and conditioner and i think its just for sephora. so im sorry but tomorrow i will be hitting sephora to get both milks and the conditioner
i love carols daughter. when i was relaxed, before i had my bleaching accident carols daughter was the first moisturizer i stuck with. it was when i found this site, and i noticed that the hhb was different that i stopped using her for a while. but i can truly say i(even when im through with this site) will always use carols daughter, because for me her stuff works and i can get it locally.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 27, 2010)

hey ladies. quick question. do you use your steamer with silicon mix dc?


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 27, 2010)

Che do you still have your jbco. I use that on my scalp every few days and it has helped alot.

Hey ladies, nothing going on with me, still doing the usual. And trying to use up these products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

Have I told Ya'll Lately...........How Much I Lurve BeeMine Luscious Moisture Balancing Hair Cream????


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

@la, yes i still have the jbco. i havent used it in a while but i plan on mixing it with coconut oil and a few others for a scalp oil.

@T, you are really loving it huh lol. im glad you found a moisturizer thats right for you.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Getting down to the staples has helped to remind me of great products and why I loved them in the first place.  Right now Qhemet's AOHC is my love right now .


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

im almost finished a sample jar of the sunshine hello sweet thang. i dont think i will repurchase. i love it but now that shes using tan shea butter and i have 3 tubs of tan shea butter i can make my own. its just shea butter, evoo and vE oil.i could substitute that for coconut or sweet almond oil.
i'll miss the scent though


----------



## detroitdiva (Apr 27, 2010)

I like this challenge!! I definately need this. I am such a product junkie! Count me in!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> *I like this challenge!!* I definately need this. *I am such a product junkie! Count me in!!*


 
Welcome and Best of Luck


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Getting down to the staples has helped to remind me of great products and why I loved them in the first place.* Right now Qhemet's AOHC is my love right now .


 
Good Point. 

I can see myself making BeeMine my Staple moisturizer, if.......(and that's a Big IF) I could stop buying/trying/sampling other things.  

It will be awhile before I decide, because I still have:  JC N&S and JC Nourishing Cream, some KBB, and some Baba de' Caracoal Hair Cream(s), to rotate and get through.  

But Yes.....I could see BeeMine becoming my only moisturizer (or 2 or 3) if I were to ever narrow things down a bit.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so happy that ive been able to use up alot of dc and cons... I believe i found my staple items but i was to try some other products.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 27, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a product to define my braid out and twist out?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^^ if you dont mind spending the money, jane carter twist and lock pudding was great on my hiar. it gave me great definition for braid outs but i mostly used it for twists. and it makes the hair shiny and soft. as a dupe you can also try ORS smooth and shine pudding which i like also.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welcome and Best of Luck







IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Point.
> 
> I can see myself making BeeMine my Staple moisturizer, *if.......(and that's a Big IF) I could stop buying/trying/sampling other things.
> *
> ...




.............

ETA: T, you can do it. Don't forget, May is just a few days away!!!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^ if you dont mind spending the money, jane carter twist and lock pudding was great on my hiar. it gave me great definition for braid outs but i mostly used it for twists. and it makes the hair shiny and soft. as a dupe you can also try ORS smooth and shine pudding which i like also.


 
I havent tried neither one. I would have to check into that. I was thinking about ordering bee mine curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> .............
> 
> ETA: T, you can do it. Don't forget, *May is just a few days away!!!!!*


 
Yes, May will be a welcome change. 

For those of You who don't know, Brownie and I are going on a Self-Imposed No Buy Challenge!

Honestly, April was a horrible month for me.  I really messed up. I dropped Big Bucks on Hair _'stuff'_  

And if I am going to make my Goal of 12-31-10, (Stash Reduction) I have to stop the Madness! So, May will be my month.   

Everyone is welcome to join us..... _*if you dare*_


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 27, 2010)

im under my steamer now with silicon mix. I used a njoi creations ayurvedic shampoo bar and before that used shikakai powder mixed with cocasta oil on my scalp.

ETA: OMG!!! Im in LOVE with silicon mix. My hair feels great! This will definitely be a staple. I finished up a sample of the shescentit green tea and hibiscus conditioner. I like it and when Im done with all of these conditioners, I will repurchase it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 27, 2010)

washnset said:


> im under my steamer now with silicon mix. I used a njoi creations ayurvedic shampoo bar and before that used shikakai powder mixed with cocasta oil on my scalp.
> 
> ETA: OMG!!! Im in LOVE with silicon mix. My hair feels great! This will definitely be a staple. I finished up a sample of the *shescentit green tea and hibiscus conditioner.* I like it and when Im done with all of these conditioners, I will repurchase it.



I love this conditioner!! One of my staples!!!


----------



## mkd (Apr 27, 2010)

I am going to try these curlformers again.  If my hair turns out a HAM again, I am going to be disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am going to try these curlformers again. If my hair turns out a HAM again, I am going to be disappointed.


 
Take Your Time mk!  I'm sure it looks perdy anyway.  I don't know WHY You and I are so _style-deficient_.

I was telling my secretary today, everybody on the board's hair always looks like they been the Salon, and mine (when I try to do it) Always looks a Hotmess


----------



## mkd (Apr 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Take Your Time mk! I'm sure it looks perdy anyway. I don't know WHY You and I are so _style-deficient_.
> 
> I was telling my secretary today, everybody on the board's hair always looks like they been the Salon, and mine (when I try to do it) Always looks a Hotmess


 yes T!! Why is this?  I really want the curlformers to work for me.  They are so easy to use and such a fascinating concept but my hair was sooooo frizzy sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> yes T!!* Why is this?* I really want the curlformers to work for me. They are so easy to use and such a fascinating concept but my hair was sooooo frizzy sunday.


 
I don't know what it is But it's Messed Up! 

How is that some people have Salon results and mine looks like a 2 y.o. did it.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

tomorrow before i run out and get the new carols daughter products i am going to do a deep conditioning with oyin honey hemp conditioner.
and tonight i will slather my scalp in coconut oil. i need to pay close attention to my scalp because this one spot is getting on my nerves. it feels prickly and its close to my thin section so i dont want to keep scratching it for fear of actually pulling out some hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tomorrow before i run out and get the new carols daughter products i am going to do a deep conditioning with oyin honey hemp conditioner.
> and tonight i will slather my scalp in coconut oil. i need to pay close attention to my scalp because this one spot is getting on my nerves.* it feels prickly and its close to my thin section so i dont want to keep scratching it for fear of actually pulling out some hair.*


 
Please be Careful.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

If you haven't noticed....I have my MaxiGlide MP for Sale in the Exchange Forum.  

Brand New in Box..Never Opened.  Includes Products, DVD and whatever else came in the box.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 27, 2010)

Good Evening Ladies I am just stopping in before taking a much needed sleep. I haven't bought anything for my hair. I doubt I will use up anything before the next few months are up. I am going to focus on using up the YTC I just popped open, then move to the BB!  

While I am still focused on using up my products, just don't be surprised if I have nothing new to add for a while.

Good Night all!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 27, 2010)

washnset said:


> hey ladies. quick question. do you use your steamer with silicon mix dc?



I have!  Well my steamer has recently died a tragic death, but yeah I would DC with this and other Dominican conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I have! Well my steamer has recently *died a tragic death*, but yeah I would DC with this and other Dominican conditioners.


 
and then you Took it Upon Yo' Self to Perform an Autopsy and a Cremation


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> and then you Took it Upon Yo' Self to Perform an Autopsy and a Cremation



Due to the pending murder investigation, my attorney has advised me to not comment on the steamer incident LOL  

R.I.P. my $115


----------



## mkd (Apr 27, 2010)

The problem with the curlformers is that I need to get the longer ones, I have too much hair out at the roots and they can't get straight.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

i think tonight i will take my afroved out of the refrigerator and moisturize with the cocolate mask. i need to moisturize with something that has water in it because 90% of my moisturizers are shea butter, shea butter and oils, or shea butter and other butters lol. i went shea butter crazy and forgot about water. besides qhemet the only moisturizers i have with water is afroveda and water aint even the first ingredient in those lol.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought some new shower caps at dollar tree, but that was all.
I am on the lookout for a shampoo brush, but those only cost a dollar and change.

I am actually sticking to my product graveyard box.  I moved it into the bathroom so that I am reminded of them.  After 3-4 more cowashes, I should be done with the jason's.  I'm going to use burt's bees grapefruit condish as a pre-poo once I go back to shampooing.  
And I'm using the wave nouveau as a leave in.  With the rainy weather, my hair really likes this stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2010)

ok im tripping. i forgot i have some oyin whipped pudding. so tonight i will spray my hair with the juices and berries and moisturize with the whipped pudding and see if that has the same moisturizing effects i remember.
i'll leave the afroveda in the refrigerator for when i want to do twists and braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay Ya'll where's Robot? 

OT:  The Product Graveyard Box....Thanks Optimus I needed that.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've had the cassia gloss in since last night.  Plan to do a braidout but plan to sit under the hooded dryer to help the process along. Haven't done that in a minute might as well get some use out of the dryer. I will do the braidout on wet hair so I will use either aloe vera gelly or Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel.


----------



## Charz (Apr 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll where's Robot?
> 
> OT: The Product Graveyard Box....Thanks Optimus I needed that.


 

She will be back May 17th.....


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

hi everyone
today i went to sephora to look for the new carols daughter products but they are "coming soon". the sales lady told me maybe next week since its already on the website.
so instead i purchased the carols daughter healthy hair butter(because i used to love it and also because i have no moisturizers where water is the first ingredient, thats really sad since i know water should come first) and her lock butter(i really think i am going to like this. i never wanted to purchase it because in the store under all those lights its all melted and such and i be thinking "how is this going to hold when its all slushy". but its actually pretty solid away from the lights) the koret amen leave in spray(to replace ojon) and the new rosemary mint shampoo and conditioner. i actually plan on taking these back because peppermint usually makes my hair very frizzy and her original rosemary shampoo stripped my hair a long time ago so i dont know.

but i cant wait to use the hhb and lock butter to twist. i need to put my hair away again lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 28, 2010)

im really interested in the HV conditioner thats coming out soon. gosh, Im supposed to be boycotting them!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

washnset said:


> im really interested in the HV conditioner thats coming out soon. gosh, Im supposed to be boycotting them!


why are you boycotting HV?

i dont really use her anymore either besides what i already have but after thats gone i wont be ordering again. not because of her or her line, her products just arent staples for me. i did love the whipped gelly though

i just sold some oyin stuff i used my sample of the oyin whipped pudding last night and it just isnt for me anymore. i dont know why one minute a product can be amazing on your hair and then as your hair grows it just stops working.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 28, 2010)

I put ALL my stuff together( I am packing to leave school)..and I realized how much stuff I really have. 



I dont need to buy anything...for a good long time. It wouldn't fit in a regular sized tote.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 28, 2010)

my emails were never answered and the long *** shipping time. Im working on being patient with the shipping time, but I didnt want to purchase from them due to my emails never being answered. SO actually peer pressured me into buying from them during the sale. He offered to pay for most of the items.




chebaby said:


> *why are you boycotting HV? *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  I hope everyone is having a Blessed evening.  I think I may have a Sale for the MaxiGlide. 

And if ya'll ever hear me discussing purchasing a Flat-Iron again I want ya'll to:


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

washnset said:


> my emails were never answered and the long *** shipping time. Im working on being patient with the shipping time, but I didnt want to purchase from them due to my emails never being answered. SO actually peer pressured me into buying from them during the sale. He offered to pay for most of the items.


i feel the same way about afroveda when it comes to shipping. but you can find her products in a number of other online sites now so that makes up for it. and her jars are so big you dont have to order often.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!  I hope everyone is having a Blessed evening.  I think I may have a Sale for the MaxiGlide.
> 
> And if ya'll ever hear me discussing purchasing a Flat-Iron again I want ya'll to:


i hope the sales go well
so are you not planning on flat ironing ever, or do you have other flat irons you will use?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

@brownie, thank you lady. i got my package today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i hope the sales go well
> so are you not planning on flat ironing ever, or do you have other flat irons you will use?


 
Nah....I know I'm technique challenged...  If/when I decide to use 'heat' it'll prolly be a Curling Iron. 

I have a Tourmaline/Ceramic One.

btw:  the deal still isn't _totally_ sealed on the mp.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

i dont feel like co washing or doing much of anything to my hair tomorrow so tonight i will spray my hair with water and twist with a mix of afroveda cocolatte and afroveda curl define. i plan on wearing the twists pinned up some kinda way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm still thinking out my Regi for Saturday. 

I have a few ideas but haven't put anything down yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2010)

I Know Ya'll prolly really don't careerplexed....but the MaxiGlide finally SOLD!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 29, 2010)

Repost from Skala thread:
IDT was kind enough to send me some Skala. I just used the fruit cocktail mask and also used the avocado conditioner as a leave-in. The mask made my hair feel like silk. I am under the dryer and will post my results in the morning. Thank you Terri!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Know Ya'll prolly really don't careerplexed....but the MaxiGlide finally SOLD!



Why didn't you ever use the Maxiglide? I had one back in 2005. I have a CHI now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Repost from Skala thread:
> IDT was kind enough to send me some Skala. I just used the fruit cocktail mask and also used the avocado conditioner as a leave-in. The mask made my hair feel like silk. I am under the dryer and will post my results in the morning. Thank you Terri!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't know how to successfully manipulate a Flat-Iron.  Was too nervous.  Especially at my ill-attempt with the FHI Runway I had and ended up returning.

I'll stick to what I know!

You're welcome about the Skala!  Rhymes with Dolla' _ I don't think it really does but....._


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got my Mozeke samples yesterday. Ordered on a Saturday and got them on a Wednesday. I like the packaging and the scents.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey ladies, I've been fighting this head cold my head is spinning. Glad to see everyone maintaining and not buying much.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2010)

i am so pissed. i was to shout and throw things and slap someone. i am pissed. carols daughter will be officially off my list and its all because of one product. her damn rosemary mint shampoo. this thing did not just dry my hair out. oh no.....i would have been lucky if thats all it did. it fused my hair together and my hair was matted like it hadnt been cleaned in forever. i had big dreads all over my head. i wanted to break down crying right there. i had to use an entire tube of aveda dry remedy mixed with kbb deep conditioner just to soften and detangle my hair. i didnt have much time but i spent 40 minutes that i did not have in the shower slowly massaging the conditioner through my hair making sure it got on each strand. then i sat with a plastic cap and rinsed with cool water.
THEN i slathered my hair in curls milkshake and sunshine..
do you know that my hair is still a dry mess? im talking it feels like i havent moisturized in several weeks.

you can not pay me to believe that Lisa Price uses this shampoo or that other rosemary shampoo because that one was a mess back when i was relaxed too. i am so pissed because there is no way anyone uses this shampoo and does not come away tangled.
im not talking about "oh this isnt for me but may work for you". do you understand i dumped a whole tube of a very moisturizing mask on my head? and a half of bottle of kbb conditioner which is very moisturizing.

carols daughter urggggghhhhh, im so ****** pissed right now.
i dont even know what to do to correct this. i mean i might have to sleep with conditioner and oil in my hair tonight because there is no oil what so ever on my hair right now. and i slathered on the sunshine and yall know my hair loves this stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2010)

AND THEN ONTOP OF THAT YALL KNOW I HAVE COLOR IN MY HAIR SO I GET PARANOID WITH DRYNESS.
i want to slap the **** outta carols daughter


----------



## natura87 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am twisting my hair now with my shea butter & coconut oil mix. I am waiting on my Hairveda (Vatika Frostings) so I bought some CO becuase I was running low. I have been using up stuff and I hope to keep it up.

I am a PJ and I am trying to tone it down.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2010)

tonight i am going to deep condition with heat for an hour using oyin honey hemp mixed with honey. then i will rinse with cool water, slather on kbb hair milk and then twist my hair with a mix of qhemet heavy cream and qhemet soft hold gel.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i am so pissed. i was to shout and throw things and slap someone. i am pissed. carols daughter will be officially off my list and its all because of one product. her damn rosemary mint shampoo. this thing did not just dry my hair out. oh no.....i would have been lucky if thats all it did. it fused my hair together and my hair was matted like it hadnt been cleaned in forever. i had big dreads all over my head. i wanted to break down crying right there. i had to use an entire tube of aveda dry remedy mixed with kbb deep conditioner just to soften and detangle my hair. i didnt have much time but i spent 40 minutes that i did not have in the shower slowly massaging the conditioner through my hair making sure it got on each strand. then i sat with a plastic cap and rinsed with cool water.
> THEN i slathered my hair in curls milkshake and sunshine..
> do you know that my hair is still a dry mess? im talking it feels like i havent moisturized in several weeks.
> 
> ...





Sorry you had to go through this maybe one of the self heating caps and a conditioner for a few hours will help.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2010)

Che--Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 29, 2010)

Che, Im soo sorry love. That happened to me this week too...a tangled mess, and I dont know how.  Im sure youll get your hair back on track. 


Shay, how's papi?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2010)

Chebaby, I'm sorry too you'll work it out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *Shay, how's papi?*


 
ermm....i wanna know too!

@che:  I read your post about your hair at work today (lurking) and I hope it all works out

@Ltown:  Are you feeling better?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Che I'm so sorry to here about your hair I hope it works out keep us posted.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ermm....i wanna know too!
> 
> @Ltown: Are you feeling better?


 Yes a little still have those stuffy swimmers ears but better! thanks


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Shay, how's papi?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> ermm....i wanna know too!


 
Still looking foine/fione (sp?) as ever . Seriously though we are in the friend stage. I'm hoping by summer he will be taking my hair pics .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Still looking foine/fione (sp?) as ever . Seriously though we are in the friend stage. *I'm hoping by summer he will be taking my hair pics *.


 
Me Too!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2010)

thanx you guys.
i was so about  to cry earlier but im good now. im just going to deep condition and keep my hair in twists(for real this time lol).
so i will be using up my qhemet because that is the best moisturizer i have right now. and i guess i will be taking advantage of the sale because i have been selling all the moisturizers that havent done anything for me and you know what im left with, shea butter, afroveda cocolatte, qhemet heavy cream, kbb cream and miss jessies baby buttercream. as you can see only 3 products have water and baby buttercream is only for winter.
so i guess qhemet is my only moisturizer right now.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Still looking foine/fione (sp?) as ever . Seriously though we are in the friend stage.* I'm hoping by summer he will be taking my hair pics* .


thats when you know its right


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I'm gonna buy some more Joico products this weekend. I want to try the Moisture Recovery Line.  Plus I need some more Intense Hydrator conditioner.  It's almost done.

Also I found a buyer for that last bottle of Dove Replenishing Mist.

Now I'm selling 2 professional sized bottles of ORS Replenishing conditioner (*original formula before the awful formula change *).  They're unopened/unused.  Each bottle is $13 plus shipping.  PM me if interested.  I'll do a post in the product exchange forum too but I'm sure this thread gets more traffic. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Che:  I was going to mention....and totally forgoterplexed weren't people using the Carol's Daughter Rosemary & Mint sorta like a Clarifier and/or to cleanse dandruff & oily scalp (exfoilate)?  I was going to mention this and forgot.

So.....Maybe that's why you're hair dried out so much.  I think I remember someone in another thread even comparing it to ORS Creamy Aloe or whatever the name of that is.....

That it's more of a 'deep cleanser' (if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 29, 2010)

Wouldn't cha know RiteAid has a sale this week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

I was just sitting here thinking/wondering if....I'll use up anything this week?  

IK I will only possibly use up a coupla' vials of stuff and that's all.erplexed

I have about 1-2 DC'ing treatments left with that jar of Joico. (Although I have another unopened Jar) for later.  

I will move on to the Keratase Oleo Relax which has about a good 2,3,4 more DC'ing Treatments.  

After I finish that, I will open 1 jar of my Hairveda Sitrinillah.  It's time. 

And also start on to the Jessicurl WDT I got from Lamara and rotate those 2.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2010)

thanx T. the bottle says its purifying so i figured it was going to be a little deep cleansing but not make my hair feel like a group of dreads. i figured if it dried my hair out i would condition and never use the shampoo again and that would be it, but this was much worse. i cant even explain it.
i honestly wouldnt even swap or trade this stuff its so bad lol.


but with doing my twists i plan on using up kbb hair milk. and this week i already finished the aveda treatment and the curls conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *thanx T. the bottle says its purifying so i figured it was going to be a little deep cleansing but not make my hair feel like a group of dreads. *i figured if it dried my hair out i would condition and never use the shampoo again and that would be it, but this was much worse. i cant even explain it.
> i honestly wouldnt even swap or trade this stuff its so bad lol.
> 
> 
> but with doing my twists i plan on using up kbb hair milk. and this week i already finished the aveda treatment and the curls conditioner.


 
So, is it feeling any 'Softer' at all??erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Still looking foine/fione (sp?) as ever . Seriously though we are in the friend stage. *I'm hoping by summer he will be taking my hair pics *.



 Go 'head, girl!!! 



So, I used up a jar of WDT (got one back up), some tubes of Schwarzkopf Smooth Express (have 23 more ), Komaza Moku conditioner, and PM Super Skinny Treatment. I'm almost done with my Alter Ego Garlic, Claudie's Moisturizing conditioner, and SSI Green Tea Hibiscus so I'll be working on these this week and next. My No Buy starts on Saturday


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, is it feeling any 'Softer' at all??erplexed


the more i touch it the less hard it feels but i wouldnt call it soft. it feels really frizzy and dry but not half as dry as it was at first. it finally feels like a good deep conditioning will do the trick. at first it felt like i had a dry hair set back coming on. you know the kind people get when they do a hard core protein??? i imagine my hair felt like that at first.

i feel bad that i feel like going home and throwing away all my cd products. but i wont do that.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 30, 2010)

I used up Redken anti snap leave it, not much to brag about but it's something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i feel bad that i feel like going home and *throwing away all my cd products. *but i wont do that.


 
I know from past research, that R&M is pretty 'harsh'  Keep the CD products, just be careful with them



Ltown said:


> *I used up Redken anti snap leave it*, not much to brag about but it's something.


 
That's Something LTown and puts you "One Less"  are you repurchasing the Anti-Snap at some point??  Or have you found something you like better?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know from past research, that R&M is pretty 'harsh' Keep the CD products, just be careful with them
> 
> 
> 
> That's Something LTown and puts you "One Less" are you repurchasing the Anti-Snap at some point?? Or have you found something you like better?


 
No I won't because it cost $16 and I'm going to see how skala leave in work. I brought it for the ceramides benefits and you can't beat $1.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just stopping in to say GM ladies. And, GET IT SHAY!


----------



## Charz (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone been on this before? 

http://www.circlelinedowntown.com/zephyr.asp

I might go on the 16th too. There is a groupon today that cuts the price in half!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Has anyone been on this before?
> 
> http://www.circlelinedowntown.com/zephyr.asp
> 
> I might go on the 16th too. There is a groupon today that cuts the price in half!!!



Charz, I go on this one:  http://www.circleline42.com/new-york-cruises.aspx

I go on The Beast and usually the Harbor Lights cruise. I love it!! Sometimes Plum Benefits has discount tickets for it, also.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 30, 2010)

Charz and Brownie, is that the cruise that goes around the whole of manhattan (give or take)? I have been on that one. It's like 3hrs long, or something close to that. It was great. Only thing was that the sun was beating down on us, so it made me sleepy. I just took a nap and then woke up close to the time we were to get back to the pier.


----------



## Charz (Apr 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Charz and Brownie, is that the cruise that goes around the whole of manhattan (give or take)? I have been on that one. It's like 3hrs long, or something close to that. It was great. Only thing was that the sun was beating down on us, so it made me sleepy. I just took a nap and then woke up close to the time we were to get back to the pier.


 

Girl I ain't got time for 3 hours lol, mine is 1 hour.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, then that shouldnt be too bad. The link you posted wasnt loading for me. I see it now. I say duuuet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies.....Well, I didn't think I would, but I finished up that Jar of Joico.  I guess I underestimated that one.

I just steamed for an hour.  I have a Pedi at 6:30 this evening.  I hate that it's so Late!

Will wear a plastic cap and scarve to appt., come home and finish & dry.

Should also use up a vial of ceramides and fermodyl.

Brownie & I are starting a Self-Imposed No-Buy Challenge May 1st - 31st.

So.............................. <<_*that's Us, tryna' be "accountable"*_


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2010)

ok my hair is all twisted up and im so glad i dont have to deal with it for a week. i deep conditioned for and hour with honey hemp and honey and then twisted with heavy cream and the soft hold gel. im almost finished this jar of heavy cream, i can see the bottom of the jar lol. i then pinned the twists up and put on a scarf. i dont plan on taking out the pins to moisturize, i just use a spray moisturizer.

and i got my afroveda hemp  see lock twist and roll butter in the mial today. i just love  love love the smell of that stuff. and she changed the texture. it seemed like before it was more butters than oils because it was very dense and doughy but now its and oily whipped butter. of course i took down a twist to retwist with this stuff like i always do lol and i love it. every time i turn my head i can smell it. i will be using it for my next set of twists.

im on a personal challenge to keep twists in for at least 2 months. and then maybe i'll be able to keep them in for the rest of the year if i dont get figety lol.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2010)

Ltown said:


> No I won't because it cost $16 and I'm going to see how skala leave in work. I brought it for the ceramides benefits and you can't beat $1.


hey girl
i purchased the sallys gvp redken anti snap and my mom loves it. it was only like $5 so maybe you should try that one.
i also like the gvp paul mitchel the detangler.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have my mini miscellaneous (sized) twists in and I hope to keep them in for a week. I have finals to study for and projects to work on so I am trying to keep my hair up and out of the way. I will moisturize, re-wet and spritz as needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey girl
> *i purchased the sallys gvp redken anti snap and my mom loves it. it was only like $5 so maybe you should try that one.*
> i also like the gvp paul mitchel the detangler.


 
Thanks A Great Idea Che!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey girl
> i purchased the sallys gvp redken anti snap and my mom loves it. it was only like $5 so maybe you should try that one.
> i also like the gvp paul mitchel the detangler.


 
Oh I shu nuf will thank you! See how we work up in here still saving some $$$


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2010)

i just sold some more products


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Oh I shu nuf will thank you! See how we work up in here still saving some $$$


yep, gvp is very good. and sally always have a sale on them.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey girl
> i purchased the *sallys gvp redken anti snap *and my mom loves it. it was only like $5 so maybe you should try that one.
> i also like the gvp paul mitchel the detangler.



 I use this, too, and love it!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Charz and Brownie, is that the cruise that goes around the whole of manhattan (give or take)? I have been on that one. It's like 3hrs long, or something close to that. It was great. Only thing was that the sun was beating down on us, so it made me sleepy. *I just took a nap and then woke up close to the time we were to get back to the pier*.





Day, you can choose different cruises. I haven't done the 3 hour one.  Thats way too long. NYC ain't that pretty. The Harbor Lights is later in the day so the sun isn't bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Divas!!!

My Pedi-Girl, worked me in earlier (which I was most thankful), so I am back and getting ready to get under the dryer.

Was very pleased to finish up the Joico.  Next week, I'll start working on the Keratase.  Used up a vial of Matrix Biolage and a Vial of Fermodyl.  

Will be using Skala Ceramides G3 for my Ceramides treatment once I use up this box.  I have 2 more boxes of Glass Vials and about 2 more boxes of Tubes. 

*_I may try to sell those especially since Che is doing so good with her Sale*_ I'll prolly end up keeping 'em


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!!!
> 
> My Pedi-Girl, worked me in earlier (which I was most thankful), so I am back and getting ready to get under the dryer.
> 
> ...


you seem like you use up something every time you do your hair. thats great, even if it is just vials(cause i know you gonna point that out).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> you seem like you use up something every time you do your hair. *thats great, even if it is just vials(cause i know you gonna point that out*).


 
Girl, IK!  

I should try to sell some of them (but I am so sick of running to the post office) it seems like I am in there 3-4 times a week.

I might post them to see if I get any takers (just for the fun of it).  We'll see.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2010)

I put the Matrix out there (just to test the waters) it's pretty expensive tho'.

Also:  I pulled out my JC Nourishing Hair Cream and will put this into rotation with BeeMine as part of my daily moisturizing hair cream(s).  I thought I had more of these types than I actually do for everyday use....well I do have 2 more hours before My' No-Buy Takes Effect.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2010)

i hate going to the PO so often to. thats the only draw back. but its great if you can sell something and save the money, or buy something you actually like.

i decided not to take advantage of the qhemet sale. i know i keep going back and forth but i really wont purchase anything.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 30, 2010)

Is bee-mine really that good?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 1, 2010)

Finally used up the the Sitrinillah.  It seemed like those 2.5 jars had never ending bottoms but it wasn't as bad as trying to use up the Mango/Shea DC.

I decided to start on my SSI FM deep condish.  I've never noticed it to do much with my hair and I have other products I can add to my moisturizing DCs to have a good protein balance.  I put my Mane n Tail into cowash rotation with YTC & Skala this is going to take a minute to get thru (bottle is so darn big).  Skala will probably be my only non-natural condish as a staple.


----------



## Ltown (May 1, 2010)

Good Morning ladies! 
I'm use up some ayurveda powder today by doing a rinse and I think use up some HE that sitting around. Tomorrow I think on my usual Sunday wash day I'll try the WDT out. I know there is another LHCF member in my area buying up the Skala, which is good I really don't need anymore for a while but still I know 2 members that live near me Sylver2 and DivaDiva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> I'm use up some ayurveda powder today by doing a rinse and I think use up some HE that sitting around. Tomorrow I think on my usual Sunday wash day I'll try the WDT out. I know there is another *LHCF member in my area buying up the Skala, which is good I really don't need anymore for a while but still* I know 2 members that live near me Sylver2 and DivaDiva.


 
I keep wondering if the LHCF National Invasion from Coast-to-Coast will cause Big Lots to raise the price on Skala?erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Is bee-mine really that good?


 
Yes i quoted myself 

Good morning, today is wash day. Same routine but today im going to rebraid my hair. My hair is not feeling as good as it has been, it may be the mbc or scurl as my leave in idk. I used up my jar of homemade butter that i use for my dc's i will make up another batch later today.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 1, 2010)

Sorry, La, I don't have a review on the Bee Mine...

Today is wash day for me, too. Later on, though. Nothing special. Same routine, although I will be using one of the Skala masques T sent me. Can't decide which one to use, yet, though. Let's see what all the hype is about.


----------



## redecouvert (May 1, 2010)

just wanted to stop by and say hello  
It is the end of the semester and i haven't had a chance to stop by here...hope everyone is doing well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Re:  Bee Mine -- I love the Luscious Hair Moisturizing Balancing Cream.  

The Growth Serum/Sulfur smells a little _strong super & fruity_, but it works fine.

I do want to try some of the Hair conditioner(s) and try the Deja's Hair Milk.  

Of what I've used, it's really a good product.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Is bee-mine really that good?


 
Curly butter--It was okay. It reminded me of Hairveda's whipped gelly which I never liked. Both seemed a little drying and made my hair crunchy.

Hair growth serum--I used it consistently alternating with Claudie's for about 2 months. I didn't notice much difference. I'm using Claudie's exclusively now.

Avocado condish--Okay.  If I had liked other products from her line I probably would have repurchased. Instead I've fallen in  with Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream.

Shipping is fast and her customer service is on point.


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: Bee Mine -- I love the Luscious Hair Moisturizing Balancing Cream.
> 
> The Growth Serum/Sulfur smells a little _strong super & fruity_, but it works fine.
> 
> ...


 


Shay72 said:


> Curly butter--It was okay. It reminded me of Hairveda's whipped gelly which I never liked. Both seemed a little drying and made my hair crunchy.
> 
> Hair growth serum--I used it consistently alternating with Claudie's for about 2 months. I didn't notice much difference. I'm using Claudie's exclusively now.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks ladies, t i wanted to try the cream but im afraid of the co and protein. Im glad you love it though. I bought some motions today it has mineral oil and petroleum but i just wanted to give it a try, what the heck. I got a jar of  marula natural therapy hair treatment balm. I saw a review on afrobella's blog about it and it was on sale at cvs. Im not expecting much with it but i will try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

The Bee Mine Hair Cream is Light & Fluffy and Smells Absolutely Wonderful.  

It's like a Whipped Dessert.  I need to watch it.  Afterall, it's $18 bucks a jar.

At some point, I will purchase perhaps the Hair Milk and maybe an Avacado Conditioner?erplexed

It'll be a while tho'


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Bee Mine Hair Cream is Light & Fluffy and Smells Absolutely Wonderful.
> 
> It's like a Whipped Dessert. I need to watch it. Afterall, it's *$18 bucks a jar.*
> 
> ...


 
 My budget is too small for that. How big is the jar though?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *My budget is too small for that. How big is the jar though?*


 
8 Ounces erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 8 Ounces erplexed


 
Well t you know what, i don't hear you rave about much at all it sounds like its worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Well t you know what, i don't hear you rave about much at all it sounds like its worth it.


 
Yeah....I likey!  

Plus, I was impressed when she called me (personally) because I had gotten a bad batch. 

She refunded my money and sent me a new jar STAT!

_"Distilled Water, Avacado Seed Oil, Mango Seed Butter, Coconut Oil, Aloe Leaf Extract, Shea Butter, Avacado Oil, Jojoba Seed Oil, Emusifying Wax, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Vitamin E and Fragrance"_

But I'm sure you alread knew......... I know you're hesitate to use Coconut & Aloe.


----------



## Ltown (May 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair, any luck on selling your vials?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, any luck on selling your vials?


 
Nah....  I didn't think I would.  Those little things are Pricey and that's as 'low' as I am willing to go.  

It's a Great Product and I enjoy using it, but wanted to see if there was any  real 'interest' out there.

I'll use them up.

I just put it out there to see what would happen. 

Anyway, when you can get Skala Ceramides for a Dolla'......

_*off to see what Amazon is charging for 'em*_

ETA:  Amazon had them for $28.00 a box (excluding shipping), so I think mine are a good dealerplexed

Doesn't matter...I love 'em!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 1, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Curly butter--It was okay. It reminded me of Hairveda's whipped gelly which I never liked. Both seemed a little drying and made my hair crunchy.
> 
> Hair growth serum--I used it consistently alternating with Claudie's for about 2 months. I didn't notice much difference. I'm using Claudie's exclusively now.
> 
> ...



Good  to know!!! I'll be trying that later this week.

ETA: Everybody have a good night. I'm getting ready to watch the Celtics-Cavs  and the fight .


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

Im about to wash this dc out in a minute. Im going to twist tonight to practice my twisting, inspired by ddtexlaxed thread. I will braid the top then twist to keep it neat, or at least try. I will use my precious tw mistand this marula balm. We will see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Im about to wash this dc out in a minute. Im going to twist tonight to practice my twisting, inspired by ddtexlaxed thread. I will braid the top then twist to keep it neat, or at least try. I will use my precious tw mistand this marula balm. We will see how it goes.


 
Sounds like a Lot of Work!  Let Us know how it looks!


btw EVERYONE:  Charz is suppose to be starting Part II some time soon. 
 I told her this Thread is getting too long.erplexed


----------



## Charz (May 1, 2010)

Link to new thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10862412#post10862412


----------



## Charz (May 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like a Lot of Work!  Let Us know how it looks!
> 
> 
> btw EVERYONE:  Charz is suppose to be starting Part II some time soon.
> I told her this Thread is getting too long.erplexed



Lol, we posted almost at the same time!


----------



## rockstar (Jul 27, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> So I'm a fan of Taren916 on youtube. I just ordered from Ricky's the headband she wears at night and I also ordered the Curls Rock creme.



I've been looking for one of these for the longest time on the Ricky's website. What is the name of this product?


----------

